# Big Brother 2006



## Doomsy (May 13, 2006)

Six days and counting...

Plus, one of the housemates will be the person who finds a lucky golden ticket in a chocolate bar, crazy as it sounds...

http://www.channel4.com/entertainment/tv/microsites/B/bigbrother/read.html

Hopefully BB will be _really_ sadistic this time round, watching 12 people I hate get psychologically tortured for 2 or 3 months is one of the highlights of the TV year


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 13, 2006)

Oh god not this crap again...


----------



## Doomsy (May 13, 2006)

Oi!  I only watch four things on telly, and BB's one of 'em!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 13, 2006)

Yeah well it's still shite and now I have to put up with weeks of inane questions like "did you see BB last night!??!".


----------



## Cheesypoof (May 13, 2006)

hope they all get mongofied by a combine harvestr.


----------



## Doomsy (May 13, 2006)

It's not shite, it's much funnier than the vast majority of 'comedy' shows on telly.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 13, 2006)

> Earlier this year, open auditions held across the UK attracted a record 25,000 contestants to apply but producers of the Channel 4 show hope that the golden ticket initiative will attract the interest of a wider range of people.



By wider range of people do the mean someone who isnt a complete tosser?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 13, 2006)

Doomsy said:
			
		

> It's not shite, it's much funnier than the vast majority of 'comedy' shows on telly.



Bollox it is, funnier than Peep Show, My Name Is Earl, etc?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 13, 2006)

Cheesypoof said:
			
		

> hope they all get mongofied by a combine harvestr.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 13, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Bollox it is, funnier than Peep Show, My Name Is Earl, etc?


Its about as funny as a beheading.


----------



## Doomsy (May 13, 2006)

It might not be funnier on an intellectual level, but it makes me actually laugh more, yeah.

And the more tossers on there the better, I'd hate to see someone decent get abused like that...


----------



## i_hate_beckham (May 13, 2006)

I think the people voted out should be lead to a gas camber and killed, that would stop the fucking celebrity seeking twats from going on.


----------



## Strumpet (May 13, 2006)

I'll be in Holland when it starts and they don't get channel 4 so am a bit miffed, not overly so, but, I like people watching.


----------



## CyberRose (May 13, 2006)

Please let me know if any of the contestants are hated so much they will be in for one hell of a booing. So far I've only seen Vanessa reduced to a quivering wreck when she was evicted and GOD DAMN IT THATS NOT ENOUGH!!!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 13, 2006)

Doomsy said:
			
		

> Plus, one of the housemates will be the person who finds a lucky golden ticket in a chocolate bar, crazy as it sounds...


I don't really understand that aspect of this year's series - I thought that the chosen housemates went through quite careful psychological profiling to make sure they weren't emotionally damaged by being in the house; if the 'golden ticket' winner is only going to be chosen on the night, how can the producers be sure they're not going to end up with a psycho or someone who might be tipped over the edge by being there?


----------



## bonjour (May 13, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Oh god not this crap again...


Words.Out.Mouth.


----------



## zoooo (May 13, 2006)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> I don't really understand that aspect of this year's series - I thought that the chosen housemates went through quite careful psychological profiling to make sure they weren't emotionally damaged by being in the house; if the 'golden ticket' winner is only going to be chosen on the night, how can the producers be sure they're not going to end up with a psycho or someone who might be tipped over the edge by being there?


Good point. I think there will be a few golden ticket winners, who go to the set, then one is chosen live or something. So they probably do have a few tests before hand.
Or something.

I think it's a good idea though, means we *might* get someone normal instead of purely an attention seeking whore.


----------



## CyberRose (May 13, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I think it's a good idea though, means we *might* get someone normal instead of purely an attention seeking whore.


Probly not tho.

Hope it is an attention seeking whore who does get flipped over the edge, preferably on eviction night when everyone in the crowd boo them so much they break down, live on national TV, their life forever ruined

On a different topic...

I'm going for page 7 where this thread decends into a bitter angry arguments over racism, with Palestine being brought up in page 15


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 13, 2006)

P3D2E-K47 said:
			
		

> Words.Out.Mouth.



Yeah, thing is it doesn't bother me that it's on the box it's that you can't have a fucking conversation without some fucker bollocking on about the completely unimportant antics of some BB person. It just goes on and on swallowing up conversations, thank fuck the world cup is coming. Should offset some of BBs effect!


----------



## pk (May 13, 2006)

> how can the producers be sure they're not going to end up with a psycho or someone who might be tipped over the edge by being there?



The possibility that one of the housemates will end up killing another is one of the few things that make it worth watching IMO.


----------



## Pie 1 (May 13, 2006)

Cheesypoof said:
			
		

> hope they all get mongofied by a combine harvestr.



 

Actually, here's an idea. They could shove your idol in there half way through, in leu of that well needed stretch inside he's been bizzarely managing to avoid. 
Now that I would watch.


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (May 13, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yeah well it's still shite and now I have to put up with weeks of inane questions like "did you see BB last night!??!".



To make things a bit more bearable for yourself, why not fuck off this thread?


----------



## jms (May 13, 2006)

Welcome to the BB thread, where everyone will say "oh what a load of shit", and then get dragged into it along with everyone else 3 weeks later.


----------



## AllStarMe (May 13, 2006)

I hate that I get so wrapped into it every year and tell myself that I wont watch it, but I cant seem to stop myself getting wrapped up into it!!

Wonder what kind of nobbers will be in the house this year?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 13, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> To make things a bit more bearable for yourself, why not fuck off this thread?



Heh, you lot don't get away with it that easily!


----------



## Doomsy (May 13, 2006)

It's the show people love to hate, whenever one of it's detractors start watching it so they know what they're taking the piss out of they get hooked.  I tried to not watch it years ago but kept getting drawn back in, now I just accept it and enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 13, 2006)

Yeah that's what was said last year and didn't watch that one either.


----------



## Doomsy (May 13, 2006)

Well you're clearly tilting at windmills as opposed to having something genuine to attack then


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 13, 2006)

Doomsy said:
			
		

> Well you're clearly tilting at windmills as opposed to having something genuine to attack then



Maybe, but I hear enough about it without watching it. I mean you didn't have to watch it to know that Jade was thick as shit did you? It was all everyone talked about!


----------



## citygirl (May 13, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Maybe, but I hear enough about it without watching it. I mean you didn't have to watch it to know that Jade was thick as shit did you? It was all everyone talked about!



well, there's "fick"...and there's _thick_....

dunno which she is....but it's made her _millions_, mate


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 13, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> well, there's "fick"...and there's _thick_....
> 
> dunno which she is....but it's made her _millions_, mate



Sure and good luck to her but that wasn't my point.


----------



## Descartes (May 13, 2006)

Jade Goody,   I hope that's her right name   seems to be on LBC a lot recently.. took me about half and hour to find out who she was... thick she maybe but switched on to the media and self marketing.. very shrewd lady.  street smart..


----------



## suitgirl (May 15, 2006)

yipppeee!!

i cannot wait!!

bring it on - braindead TV for 6 whole weeks...


----------



## citygirl (May 15, 2006)

my friday nights were boring and empty...

now i have FOCUS again!!!  (thumbs up)


----------



## JKKne (May 15, 2006)

Ponders whether the Scum helicopter taking illicit shots might crash into the house this year

We can dream


----------



## mrsfran (May 15, 2006)

suitgirl said:
			
		

> yipppeee!!
> 
> i cannot wait!!
> 
> bring it on - braindead TV for 6 whole weeks...



Thirteen weeks. Yes, you can spend a quarter of 2006 watching people arsing about on a sofa.


----------



## citygirl (May 15, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Sure and good luck to her but that wasn't my point.



so...what WAS your point?   

that she (so the papers said) was thick....and you knew that....because the papers said...

HOWEVER....she's quite clearly, NOT thick....

so.......

you really shouldn't believe everything the PAPERS/MEDIA/EVERYONE ELSE say...  

it's ALL based on PERSONAL OPINION....

why don't you watch it, instead?...

then you'll actually have watched some of it, to be able to comment...

but if you don't want to comment...then why, are you commenting?


----------



## Philbc03 (May 15, 2006)

Yay!

Just as The Apprentice finishes so cometh the BB beast!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 16, 2006)

Please god let the contestants be more normal than last years.
They were so bad everyone has forgotten who they all were already, I didnt watch anything after the first programme where it was obvious they were all awful


----------



## citygirl (May 16, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Please god let the contestants be more normal than last years.
> They were so bad everyone has forgotten who they all were already, I didnt watch anything after the first programme where it was obvious they were all awful



who were they, again?   

shall we see how much we really CAN remember?

might keep us all occupied till thursday


----------



## zoooo (May 16, 2006)

Okay, was last year Kinga, Anthony and Craig? Or was that the year before...


----------



## Addy (May 16, 2006)

yup that was last year.

Bring it on i say... let have a good chuckle at the wannabe fuckwits


----------



## citygirl (May 16, 2006)

i *heart* big brother because.....


it's never the same


----------



## milesy (May 17, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> They were so bad everyone has forgotten who they all were already



how can you forget science? he was cool. "all this boozy is making me woozy"


----------



## kyser_soze (May 17, 2006)

> It just goes on and on swallowing up conversations, thank fuck the world cup is coming. Should offset some of BBs effect!



Yeah, cos a month of the antics of overpayed, overgrown schoolkids playing a game is such a leap in quality entertainment and intellectual content that will utterly occupy the tabloids, regardless of whether anyone actually cares or not are _completely_ different from BB. Not remotely the same thing.


----------



## zoooo (May 17, 2006)

Science!!
Derek!!!
I'd forgotten everyone.
Oh god that idiot, poor man's Jon Tickle who came second.


----------



## aqua (May 17, 2006)

Eugene was


----------



## Chester Copperpot (May 17, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> Eugene was



Agreed!


----------



## milesy (May 17, 2006)

will there be any PVC nurses outfits this time around?


----------



## kyser_soze (May 17, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> will there be any PVC nurses outfits this time around?



Hope not - that was a scary sight on the opening evening last year.


----------



## zoooo (May 17, 2006)

And no sending them in in leaf bikinis this time either. I never need to see Kinga and 'her minge' again, thank you.

Eugene just rubbed me up the wrong way. He wasn't a loveable geek. He was a twat.


----------



## aqua (May 18, 2006)

nope eugene was lovely 


besides, did anyone see the Big Brother thing on E4 last night about the couples? I'd totally forgotten how vile Craig was with Anthony  last year!


----------



## lemontop (May 18, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> nope eugene was lovely
> 
> 
> besides, did anyone see the Big Brother thing on E4 last night about the couples? I'd totally forgotten how vile Craig was with Anthony  last year!



The bit at the end with Kinga and Kemal snogging was truly terrible


----------



## kyser_soze (May 18, 2006)

Allegedly there's a transexual tourette's sufferer in their this year...can't see it meself since the live feed would be pretty much fucked during daytime hours...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 18, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Allegedly there's a transexual tourette's sufferer in their this year...can't see it meself since the live feed would be pretty much fucked during daytime hours...



Aha, 'Perfect Pete'. Could be a goer actually. His band played in Brighton on monday and he was a no-show. Had to go abroad at short notice, hmm. From what I hear he's definitely in the 50 that have been spirited away pre-show, and I wouldn't be too shocked if he made the final cut. Not sure about this Imogen character, but we shall see...


----------



## Looby (May 18, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Aha, 'Perfect Pete'. Could be a goer actually. His band played in Brighton on monday and he was a no-show. Had to go abroad at short notice, hmm. From what I hear he's definitely in the 50 that have been spirited away pre-show, and I wouldn't be too shocked if he made the final cut. Not sure about this Imogen character, but we shall see...



I thought they stopped them going in if they'd been 'outed' though?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 18, 2006)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> I thought they stopped them going in if they'd been 'outed' though?



They do, but then they're usually leaked at some point pre-show. I suppose it depends how badly they want you in the house. They'd kick out a secondary housemate at the drop of a hat, but they do sometimes build the show around a few very strong characters. I'd class this guy as a probable, but we shall see...


----------



## chio (May 18, 2006)

It's always a big disappointment in the first couple of weeks or so, when everyone's like "oh my god I'm in the Big Brother house" and running around trying to get the cameras to look at them. Once it settles down and they all strt to act slightly more normally, that's when it gets interesting.


----------



## mrsfran (May 18, 2006)

*pathetically excited*


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (May 18, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> Once it settles down and they all strt to act slightly more normally, that's when it gets interesting.


 Or less normally, as the case often is...  

It takes a couple of weeks for the character traits to be asserted and the territories to be pissed, and then it's a bloody battle of egos and wits for the next however many weeks.


----------



## PacificOcean (May 18, 2006)

I have never watched it since the orginal in 2000.

Not trying to troll, but genunly interested in what is so facinating about some "look at me" type people looking for their 15 minutes of fame sitting around a house all day doing fuck all?


----------



## kyser_soze (May 18, 2006)

He's got tourettes, so I'd sayt he was more than a probable *cynical TV head*

There are supposedly 18 initial housemates...gonna be a LONG night getting them all in...


----------



## PacificOcean (May 18, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> He's got tourettes, so I'd sayt he was more than a probable *cynical TV head*
> 
> There are supposedly 18 initial housemates...gonna be a LONG night getting them all in...



It's on for a hour as Green Wing is on at 10pm on Friday.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (May 18, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> I have never watched it since the orginal in 2000.
> 
> Not trying to troll, but genunly interested in what is so facinating about some "look at me" type people looking for their 15 minutes of fame sitting around a house all day doing fuck all?


That's _exactly_ what makes it so compulsive - its sheer futility and hollowness somehow chimes with the malaise of a washed up era.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 18, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> I have never watched it since the orginal in 2000.
> 
> Not trying to troll, but genunly interested in what is so facinating about some "look at me" type people looking for their 15 minutes of fame sitting around a house all day doing fuck all?



Individually they're probably not hugely interesting, except as freakshows, but putting a load of them in a national goldfish bowl and watching how they all interact? That's where the fun comes in, watching people behaving like people. More interesting than an ant farm!

I enjoy watching it in the way that I enjoy people watching from the uipper level of Liverpool st during rush hour.


----------



## citygirl (May 18, 2006)

SO then....

this year, we have... 

an *"inside out" house *
*a grass man* ... "to tell your secrets to"

*a next day eviction?*


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 18, 2006)

Hmm, I keep hearing the same 14 names. No trusted sources yet, but unless C4 are pulling a fast one it looks fairly set.
Even more of a freakshow than the last two I'm afraid (yeah, shock horror).


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 18, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> a bloody battle of egos and wits


I think you missed a 't' out of that sentence...


----------



## fizzerbird (May 18, 2006)

Anyminute now folks!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 18, 2006)

The first one in is called Bonnie, apparently.


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 18, 2006)

Here we go again.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 18, 2006)

so she is...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 18, 2006)

It's on a 10-min delay. I'll stop now.


----------



## Sunray (May 18, 2006)

18 people in that tiny place. 

Designed specifically to keep the numbers up till the end and get people....oh its started....argggg put your body away, we don't want to see it!!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 18, 2006)

He's that annoying twunt from Brighton.
Looks like the leaked names were right after all.


----------



## chio (May 18, 2006)

I think I'm going to find Pete intensely annoying. Get him out, ASAP.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 18, 2006)

Oh dear gawd...


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 18, 2006)

george is a cunt.


----------



## DJ Bigga (May 18, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> george is a cunt.



Talk about your pre-judgement!  































btw i agree, george is a cunt


----------



## sunflower (May 18, 2006)

Bonnie is a total munter


----------



## DJ Bigga (May 18, 2006)

Shabaz is a bigger cunt!


----------



## zenie (May 18, 2006)

OMG Paki poof!!!!

LMFAO  

(His words not mine)


----------



## Matt S (May 18, 2006)

I just switched this on, I didn't realise it was happening. What is the story with the guy with the sunshades and stuff? The girl looks quite scared of him - he seems a bit disturbed.....?  

Have they put someone who's really seriously messed up on BB this time? I suppose thats one way of livening it up....

Matt


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 18, 2006)

shabaz seems okay.
he's got a nice bum.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 18, 2006)

I thought the _gay_ islamic terrorists were the most dangerous, seems like ill be proved wrong.


----------



## sunflower (May 18, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> Shabaz is a bigger cunt!



nah, hes the least annoying so far....which doesnt really say much though


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 18, 2006)

Possible winner there.


----------



## sunflower (May 18, 2006)

I like Shabaz, he sounds like Mrs Doubtfire


----------



## Sunray (May 18, 2006)

he's got tourettes syndrome.  its a classic.  

George is a cunt who hates gays and tranvestites.  So the addition of the gay guy has cheered me up as, yessss, its pissed George off already.  See his face!!!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 18, 2006)

Matt S said:
			
		

> I just switched this on, I didn't realise it was happening. What is the story with the guy with the sunshades and stuff? The girl looks quite scared of him - he seems a bit disturbed.....?
> 
> Have they put someone who's really seriously messed up on BB this time? I suppose thats one way of livening it up....
> 
> Matt



he's got tourettes


----------



## DJ Bigga (May 18, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Possible winner there.




*leaves thread*


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 18, 2006)

Don't shoot the messenger


----------



## Balbi (May 18, 2006)

vacuous cunts ahoy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gaijingirl (May 18, 2006)

See that girl Bonnie........where's her accent from?


----------



## chio (May 18, 2006)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> See that girl Bonnie........where's her accent from?



I thought at first she was from round here, but now she's in the house she keeps lapsing into saaahvern


----------



## Kitty Schmitty (May 18, 2006)

A gay muslim who knits?


----------



## Sunray (May 18, 2006)

Oh jesus, look at the size of those.


----------



## unusual_solid (May 18, 2006)

What I really find worrying is the people in the crowd.


----------



## sunflower (May 18, 2006)

i thought Bonnie was from Leicester


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 18, 2006)

oh my god, imogen actually is like...normal


----------



## Sunray (May 18, 2006)

This is the Big Brother Freak show edition!!

15 more to go!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 18, 2006)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Oh jesus, look at the size of those.



 

I think shabaz thinks she's a transvestit lol


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 18, 2006)

Sunray said:
			
		

> This is the Big Brother Freak show edition!!
> 
> 15 more to go!



14 in total plus the KityKat winner.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 18, 2006)

watch Georges face now!


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 18, 2006)

the scouser is a good wind up.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 18, 2006)

Ok first one to piss me off big time...wanker!


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 18, 2006)

which ones?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 18, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> the scouser is a good wind up.



lol


----------



## Sunray (May 18, 2006)

Fantastic he's hyper gay.  Just what George ordered.  All he need to do now is put on womens clothing,


----------



## Sunray (May 18, 2006)

Dawn the 1st big brother troll??


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 18, 2006)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Dawn the 1st big brother troll??



lol!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 18, 2006)

Yeah, thats what bombscare thinks...


----------



## milesy (May 18, 2006)

i've come out of the front room, i can't watch anymore. jesus.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 18, 2006)

Oh well, there's your first evictee this year. Unlesss... Nah, too obvious. They could've made an effort.


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 18, 2006)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Dawn the 1st big brother troll??



I like her. "All people are bastards"  Yep


----------



## milesy (May 18, 2006)

i'm going back for another quick peek....


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 18, 2006)

glyn the village idiot.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 18, 2006)

bomb posting. . .

That glyn guys got to have a future career in 
Mr Muscle ads


----------



## Balbi (May 18, 2006)

Bonnie looks well out of her depth already


----------



## milesy (May 18, 2006)

she looked like she was having second thoughts as soon as she entered the house after all that booing...and then meeting pete!


----------



## Balbi (May 18, 2006)

anyone seen JC2 recently?


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (May 18, 2006)

Wowzer!


----------



## Kanda (May 18, 2006)

Rich the Rapist???


----------



## laptop (May 18, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> oh my god, imogen actually is like...normal



Do you mean "urban75 normal" or, er....

* Unsubscribes from thread *


----------



## Balbi (May 18, 2006)

For the record, everything he is - is not my type


----------



## Balbi (May 18, 2006)

If all the walls are glass, which one do we line George and Grace up against?


----------



## trashpony (May 18, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> For the record, everything he is - is not my type



*makes notes*


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 18, 2006)

Cwaaaazy!!!


----------



## Balbi (May 18, 2006)

oh good grief  where are the semi-normal but prone to crack up people?


----------



## Balbi (May 18, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Cwaaaazy!!!



"i'll skweem and skweem until im sthick!"


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 18, 2006)

Well I hope N**** and C***** have a little more to offer than that.
But I doubt it...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 18, 2006)

Sorry - Sezer, not Caesar. My mistake.


----------



## Balbi (May 18, 2006)

Sezer will do nicely trashy


----------



## trashpony (May 18, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Sezer will do nicely trashy



He's a fucking twat though


----------



## Balbi (May 18, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> He's a fucking twat though



they're all pretty gagged and bound innit 

edit:


----------



## Sunray (May 18, 2006)

Against that backdrop of people he's gonna be part of the set.

Look at them, its like an audition for the Village People 2.


----------



## Balbi (May 18, 2006)

good lord


----------



## trashpony (May 18, 2006)

Is George the only straight bloke?


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 18, 2006)

she has the best bum ever...apparently.


----------



## Kanda (May 18, 2006)

More like special fucking needs.....


----------



## fizzerbird (May 18, 2006)

LOL!

Bombscare just said the reason she's got 'the best bum eva' is coz when you see it, it means she's walking _away_ from you!

She's special alright...


----------



## Dai Sheep (May 18, 2006)

I think that is the most 'diverse' group of people I have ever seen. Should be interesting viewing at least.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 18, 2006)

Yet another reason to boycott Nestle.


----------



## Sunray (May 18, 2006)

So, if you found that golden ticket, would you take it???


----------



## trashpony (May 18, 2006)

Dai Sheep said:
			
		

> I think that is the most 'diverse' group of people I have ever seen. Should be interesting viewing at least.



And two of them are Welsh - what does that say about the Welsh, eh?


----------



## djbombscare (May 18, 2006)

whens the FUCKING A TEAM ON


----------



## fizzerbird (May 18, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> whens the FUCKING A TEAM ON



But...but...I wanna watch E4...


----------



## Kanda (May 18, 2006)

Sunray said:
			
		

> So, if you found that golden ticket, would you take it???



Yeah! ... and an AK47!


----------



## winterinmoscow (May 18, 2006)

so on first impressions, who's going to be first out and who's going to win?


----------



## xes (May 18, 2006)

Sunray said:
			
		

> So, if you found that golden ticket, would you take it???


If I found the golden ticket,I'd either sell it to the highest bidder or burn it on camera and put it up on youtube.


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 18, 2006)

pete to go out first...

and the gay muslim guy to shag the chinese woman, turn her into a lesbian and win.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 18, 2006)

Dawn to win!!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 18, 2006)

winterinmoscow said:
			
		

> so on first impressions, who's going to be first out and who's going to win?




lifeguard first

imogen to win  (is that the pretty welsh girl)


----------



## winterinmoscow (May 18, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> lifeguard first
> 
> imogen to win  (is that the pretty welsh girl)



I think they might send someone they don't think is goona cope out first, like Leah.

Imogen will probably win though, on the strength of tonight at least


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 18, 2006)

That tall lad , the model and chauvanist, was he scouse or manc????

If he is a scouse, i reckon he would be a dead ringer for mmmmskyscraper, looks and personality, infact........I reckon its him


----------



## mrsfran (May 18, 2006)

Pete FTW! I love him already.

*overexcited*


----------



## mrsfran (May 18, 2006)

Gay Asian Screaming Bloke gets Most Annoying already.


----------



## milesy (May 18, 2006)

i want lisa to win so far. she's funny 

but will probably get annoying within five minutes.


----------



## Looby (May 18, 2006)

Wow,what a fucking shower. This year is gonna be fabulous. 

George- what a fucking wanker. Quite like Pete and Richard. Imogen seems very sweet and definitely a potential winner.
I think Glyn is lovely, he's so happy he would be re-incarnated as himself- Bless.

I LOVE Lisa, she is fucking hilarious and my favourite so far.

Woo woo, 13 weeks of bliss.


----------



## winterinmoscow (May 18, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> i want lisa to win so far. she's funny
> 
> but will probably get annoying within five minutes.



I think that too


----------



## Sunray (May 18, 2006)

The only way Imogen's gonna win is to shut up long enough and let everyone else get evicted before people actually notice her enough and she the only one left.

Pete is easily the most interesting.  

I want that beefy gay guy to get George pissed and introduce him to gay sex on live tv.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 18, 2006)

Initial *oddsflash*! 

Pete, Sezer and Imogen firm faves at 9-1
Shabaz, George, Mikey and our old friend "N.E. Other" floating around the 12-1 mark.
Lisa, Grace, Richard and Glyn range midstream from 14-1 to 19-1.
Nikki and Bonnie are rank outsiders at 20-1 and 25-1.
Poor old Dawn and Lea are today's dead ducks at 30-1 and 40-1 respectively.

Boo! Rubbish!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 18, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Initial *oddsflash*!
> 
> Pete, Sezer and Imogen firm faves at 9-1
> Shabaz, George, Mikey and our old friend "N.E. Other" floating around the 12-1 mark.
> ...



Whats the odds on that tall lad being mmmmskyscraper......


----------



## mrsfran (May 18, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Initial *oddsflash*!
> 
> Pete, Sezer and Imogen firm faves at 9-1



I'm with you completely, having already stated these as the final three in my household.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 18, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Whats the odds on that tall lad being mmmmskyscraper......



They've suspended all bets due to possible insider trading.


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (May 18, 2006)

Sunray said:
			
		

> The only way Imogen's gonna win is to shut up long enough and let everyone else get evicted before people actually notice her enough and she the only one left.



The 'Elizabeth' tactic - normally only gets you to third place though.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 18, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> They've suspended all bets due to possible insider trading.



i got a gut feeling on this......

dont ask me why......

is that guy scouse? i didnt catch it.....


----------



## Masseuse (May 18, 2006)

I missed most of it.   

I reckon the bunny girl will be a dark horse.


----------



## Sunray (May 18, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> The 'Elizabeth' tactic - normally only gets you to third place though.



haha, they have made her out to be the boring one already.  All the sound bites for the house mates are everyone being maaaad and craaziee and her saying nothing then going 'hi' right at the death.


----------



## KGlad (May 18, 2006)

well me and my friend citygirl was watching big brother from each others houses just five min away from each other and we sat texting and ringing saying what we think x x


----------



## Masseuse (May 18, 2006)

keighleygaylad said:
			
		

> well me and my friend citygirl was watching big brother from each others houses just five min away from each other and we sat texting and ringing saying what we think x x



Gr8.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 18, 2006)

heh


----------



## Sunray (May 18, 2006)

keighleygaylad said:
			
		

> well me and my friend citygirl was watching big brother from each others houses just five min away from each other and we sat texting and ringing saying what we think x x



Time to start consuming loads of kitkats.


----------



## KGlad (May 18, 2006)

well i must say that gay cow boy is fit and i need to find one of those tickets


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 18, 2006)

keighleygaylad said:
			
		

> well me and my friend citygirl was watching big brother from each others houses just five min away from each other and we sat texting and ringing saying what we think x x




mmmm


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 18, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> I reckon the bunny girl will be a dark horse.



I reckon she will be too. At least she's got a few sparks behind her eyes. Shahbaz and Lisa could also get somewhere given time.
There's going to be a "ditzy" winner this year, I can feel it. Not "wacky". Not "eye candy". "Ditzy".


----------



## KGlad (May 18, 2006)

well i must say to many gay people in there there will be to much bitchyness going on


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 18, 2006)

keighleygaylad said:
			
		

> well i must say to many gay people in there there will be to much bitchyness going on



im watching you..........


----------



## KGlad (May 18, 2006)

and the girls have no chance of a shag!!!!!


----------



## Masseuse (May 18, 2006)

keighleygaylad said:
			
		

> well i must say that gay cow boy is fit and i need to find one of those tickets



He's a fucking cartoon you eejit, if you go for blokes like him you are in for a lifetime of disappointment and heartbreak at the hands of various buff uniformed nobheads.  And it will be all your fault for being so shallow.   

The tosser went into the house saying "oh my gahd, i like todally hope there are some real good looking sexy guys here".  Or something.  Seriously, would that be your first thought/priority going in somewhere like that?  Surely you would be thinking "Jesus Christ, I hope there's at least one sane one".  Or "I hope I'm not the only one who's ever read a book".


----------



## KGlad (May 18, 2006)

why are you watching me??? i know iam good looking


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 18, 2006)

keighleygaylad said:
			
		

> why are you watching me??? i know iam good looking



IT is you..............


----------



## bonjour (May 18, 2006)

I watched the intro.....ugh. This is not worth any of my breath, ive been polluted enough.
*jumps out window.


----------



## KGlad (May 18, 2006)

so i go for looks and he looked fit to me i will keep watching it now


----------



## Masseuse (May 18, 2006)

keighleygaylad said:
			
		

> why are you watching me??? i know iam good looking



For now sonny.  One day small children will point and laugh though.  Till then enjoy!  And careful not to hang round loads of gay blokes or they'll have your eye out.


----------



## citygirl (May 18, 2006)

hahaha lurrrrving it 

after seeing that lot...ME AND KEIGHLEYGAYLAD ARE NORMAL!!!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 18, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> For now sonny.  One day small children will point and laugh though.  Till then enjoy!  And careful not to hang round loads of gay blokes or they'll have your eye out.




I dont reckon he is gay...... 

Hes like a tall tall tall building


----------



## KGlad (May 18, 2006)

*hi*




			
				haylz said:
			
		

> IT is you..............


 
and you are ?????


----------



## Masseuse (May 18, 2006)

keighleygaylad said:
			
		

> and you are ?????



A handsome sailor.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 18, 2006)

keighleygaylad said:
			
		

> and you are ?????



haylz


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 18, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I reckon she will be too. At least she's got a few sparks behind her eyes. Shahbaz and Lisa could also get somewhere given time.
> There's going to be a "ditzy" winner this year, I can feel it. Not "wacky". Not "eye candy". "Ditzy".


great word, ditzy


----------



## KGlad (May 18, 2006)

well maybe but its us gay guys that make this show sorry to say but it is true


----------



## KGlad (May 18, 2006)

*yeah*





			
				haylz said:
			
		

> haylz



but why do you have your eye on me ??


----------



## Looby (May 18, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> A handsome sailor.



 

Leave the poor boy alone.


----------



## citygirl (May 18, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> I dont reckon he is gay......
> 
> Hes like a tall tall tall building



which one are we talking about?


----------



## KGlad (May 18, 2006)

*go girl power*

 



			
				citygirl said:
			
		

> hahaha lurrrrving it
> 
> after seeing that lot...ME AND KEIGHLEYGAYLAD ARE NORMAL!!!!



you can say that one again lol


----------



## citygirl (May 18, 2006)

keighleygaylad said:
			
		

> you can say that one again lol



IS tempted...resists


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 18, 2006)

still watching


----------



## citygirl (May 18, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> still watching



hey haylz, have we still got msn going? me and you?


----------



## KGlad (May 18, 2006)

so who is watching it on the web anyone or am i just sad?


----------



## Masseuse (May 18, 2006)

They really _did_ use to be better though didn't they.


----------



## citygirl (May 18, 2006)

keighleygaylad said:
			
		

> so who is watching it on the web anyone or am i just sad?



nobody answer that one!!


----------



## KGlad (May 18, 2006)

*text*





			
				haylz said:
			
		

> still watching



so anyway do i know you at all?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 18, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> hey haylz, have we still got msn going? me and you?



Pm me your thing,,,,,,,or have i already addede you......


----------



## spiralx (May 18, 2006)

Initial thoughts...

Bonnie - thinks she's louder and a bigger personality than she is
Pete - oh my god please calm down
George - you can tell he's related to the royal family, heh
Shabaz - really hope he doesn't squeal all the time
Leah - seems nice, comfortable with her choices
Imogen - pretty, bland, bit too impressed with the fact she's got a degree
Glyn - charmingly annoying perhaps, probably won't be very noticeable
Mikey - knobend
Grace - very pretty, seems cheerful and relaxed
Richard - confident, funny, up for a laugh
Lisa - annoying, but not as bad as I feared, and seems sweet
Sezer - arrogant, but annoyingly succesful to back it up
Dawn - hilarious, don't think her video was entirely truthful
Nikki? - slap her please

Actually I reckon this is a very good bunch, fewer really annoying people this year and it's far older on average than I've seen before - lots of over 30s rather than one or two. Looking forward to it...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 18, 2006)

keighleygaylad said:
			
		

> so anyway do i know you at all?



I dont know , maybe on these boards a while back........


----------



## zenie (May 18, 2006)

I think I'm falling for Pete


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 18, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I think I'm falling for Pete



What........lee evans....????


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 18, 2006)

Some quickie internet stalking from the good people/scary freaks at DigitalSpy:

Pete's band - http://www.daddyfantastic.com/

Lea's hastily-constructed site - http://www.leawalker.com/

Imogen stuff - http://www.unofficialimogen.co.uk/


----------



## pk (May 18, 2006)

Shabaz - over-the-top cunt.

Pete - Tourettes cunt.

Sezer - rags to riches cunt.

George - Tory cunt.

Richard - "ooh look at me! I fuck men! I do! Aren't I outrageous!" cunt.

Mikey - Vernon (cunt) Kaye cloned cunt.

Glyn - skinny lifeguard cunt.

Lisa, loud Manc Chinese girl, she should win it.

Imogen is the inevitable eye-candy, fair play.

Is it just me or are they the same type of people as last year, person for person?

Looks like the two dancers Nikki and Grace know each other already from some dumb promo or another - which only goes to highlight the type of people they get auditioning - and how shallow the Channel 4 "fame" gene pool is...


----------



## pk (May 18, 2006)

If she's 35 years old then I'm the Easter Bunny - this woman is closer to 50 than Cher... that is of course if she is actually a woman... there is a touch of the Pete Burns about her...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 18, 2006)

£35,000 worth of surgerey  apparently


----------



## citygirl (May 18, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> £35,000 worth of surgerey  apparently



i'm 35 now....i look younger than her, i've had 4 kids, and i haven't spent any  

ok...fucked up with the body a bit


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 18, 2006)

Arrghh! Why d'ya think I posted a link and not the image pk?  

(yeah, at least 45 btw).


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 18, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> i'm 35 now....i look younger than her, i've had 4 kids, and i haven't spent any
> 
> ok...fucked up with the body a bit




There is no need for all that surgery....

Sadly bullied as a child and a deep seated insecurity coupled with escapism through her appearance...

I feel sorry for her......

I have good tits too,mine were free too


----------



## thefuse (May 19, 2006)

i like pete, anyone who tells people theyre wankers straight out is ok in my books
shabazz is funny too.
i really hope they dont vote out all the interesting people first again this year
leaving us with all the drones.
i.e. that fuckin blonde bimbo whos ambition is to spend her life getting her nails and hair done.


----------



## KGlad (May 19, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> If she's 35 years old then I'm the Easter Bunny - this woman is closer to 50 than Cher... that is of course if she is actually a woman... there is a touch of the Pete Burns about her...



more like 135 she needs to go back were she came from


----------



## thefuse (May 19, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> I have good tits too,mine were free too


i think we'll be needing photographic evidence of that


----------



## KGlad (May 19, 2006)

well gay people eating fgish what ever next?


----------



## citygirl (May 19, 2006)

keighleygaylad said:
			
		

> more like 135 she needs to go back were she came from



bit hard to do that though...her tits came from america, her arse came from her thigh, and her nose came from her shoulder


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 19, 2006)

That lifeguard bloke is the spit of Arnold Rimmer. Just needs a big "H" stuck to his forehead and a beige shirt.


----------



## Flashman (May 19, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Shabaz - over-the-top cunt.
> 
> Pete - Tourettes cunt.
> 
> ...




You got it about right there. Didn't like the look of any of them aside from the Manc lass, Pete might be alright if he calms down.
Sezer looks a right cunt, ignoring some chap talking to him and pinching Nikki's shoulder saying look at me I'm a pretty boy rich cunt. 

Looking forward to tomorrow, obviously.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 19, 2006)

More stalky stuff from DigiSpy-
Nikki: http://www.onemodelplace.com/model_list.cfm?ID=228101

WARNING: NSFW!


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 19, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Some quickie internet stalking from the good people/scary freaks at DigitalSpy:
> 
> Pete's band - http://www.daddyfantastic.com/



I saw Petes band at Xmas in Brighton at a BASS party.


----------



## VADERTIME (May 19, 2006)

My thoughts are that there are too many rich people in the show this year and not enough “normal” average people like last year (Excluding Kamal).


----------



## VADERTIME (May 19, 2006)

George – Rich Snob

Mikey – Arrogant piece of trash

Sezer - Arrogant piece of trash

Grace – “Oh mommy bought me a £320,000 pound flat”

Pete – Jim Kerry wanna be


----------



## pk (May 19, 2006)

VADERTIME said:
			
		

> Grace – “Oh mommy bought me a £320,000 pound flat”



Yeah.

I'm saving her for later, the spoilt little shit...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 19, 2006)

Shahbaz & Lisa immune from the first set of noms btw. The house is now split very nicely.
In other news, Nikki is Alison Goldfrapp on a bad day and Sezar is Limahl from Kajagoogoo with marginally less annoying hair.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (May 19, 2006)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> George- what a fucking wanker. .



And for the record his familiy (Duke and Duchess of Sutherland) were responsible for the HIghland Clearances.  Whats the bet that north of the border there a whole load of people pissed off about him


----------



## sparkling (May 19, 2006)

keighleygaylad said:
			
		

> well me and my friend citygirl was watching big brother from each others houses just five min away from each other and we sat texting and ringing saying what we think x x




I did that as well only not texting Citygirl but my own little friend. 

Big Brother brings so many people together doesn't it? 


My first impressions was that Pete seemed to be the most interesting and genuine of the lot but its early days yet and I normally switch off at the beginning and then rejoin about week 3.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 19, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> If she's 35 years old then I'm the Easter Bunny - this woman is closer to 50 than Cher... that is of course if she is actually a woman... there is a touch of the Pete Burns about her...


That's what I thought, she's at least 45. I like Shabaz, he's nuts.


----------



## sparkling (May 19, 2006)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> That's what I thought, she's at least 45. I like Shabaz, he's nuts.




She looked older than me even.   

Someone ought to ask her what her favourite watch with mother programme was and she'll be sure to give her age away then.  I reckon its pre wooden tops meself which is fine if she didn't lie about her age to start with.


I'm also curious as to where she gets the money from for her ops.


----------



## thefuse (May 19, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> More stalky stuff from DigiSpy-
> Nikki: http://www.onemodelplace.com/model_list.cfm?ID=228101
> 
> WARNING: NSFW!


my what bizarre breasts you have madame


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> i think we'll be needing photographic evidence of that



there is, she's right


----------



## Andy the Don (May 19, 2006)

Can we not just all lock them in there, turn the cameras off & concentrate on something more interesting instead, like the world cup.. 

Saying that I can see myself getting absorbed in BB again..


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2006)

i watched a bit of it last night, from my brief exposure, i liked pete the rock start, didn't like the first one, dark haired, don't know why  richard the sex terrorist was annoying and doesn't stand a chance, the chinese manchester woman could be a bit of a star in the making

from my limited look, pete starts out as fave, seemed to get a good crowd reaction


----------



## djbombscare (May 19, 2006)

I reckon Petes the winner. . .well he's my fav

And SHAZAM FUCK OFF !! Serioulsy you cant be that over the top ALL the time.

WE GET IT !! WE KNOW YOUR A POOF !! CALM THE FUCK DOWN


----------



## thefuse (May 19, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> there is, she's right


link?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 19, 2006)

Where's Bonnie from, I can't place her accent.

Bonnerrhh...where's thAT from?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 19, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> And SHAZAM FUCK OFF !! Serioulsy you cant be that over the top ALL the time.
> 
> WE GET IT !! WE KNOW YOUR A POOF !! CALM THE FUCK DOWN



how true. after only watching an hour of it last night he had managed to well and truly fuck me off. 

who is the twat with the hat on in a pete doherty stylee. he looked a bit out of his depth when mingling with all the housemates as they came in. kind of hanging round the fringes and being a bit out of place.


----------



## trashpony (May 19, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> how true. after only watching an hour of it last night he had managed to well and truly fuck me off.
> 
> who is the twat with the hat on in a pete doherty stylee. he looked a bit out of his depth when mingling with all the housemates as they came in. kind of hanging round the fringes and being a bit out of place.



That's Pete. He has tourettes


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 19, 2006)

Pete and Lisa seem to be the only 'honest' ones in there.

The last one in, bunny girl, i reckon is a plant - her ambitions, interests, favourite things, all just seemed just a little bit too fake...


----------



## djbombscare (May 19, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Where's Bonnie from, I can't place her accent.
> 
> Bonnerrhh...where's thAT from?





She seems to be all Vicky Pollard from Slough innit Ohmygod keepinitreelfor damassif in a ali g streetstylewanna be gangstahood cos it is ard innit. But she aint form Bristol. 

How soon befoe she goes Do I look bovvvard do I? do I ? 


Do 


I 



LOOK 



BOVVAAAAAAAARRRRRD


talk to da hand


When really I'm half expecting she rides point to point at weekends and lives in Royal Tonbridge Wells


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 19, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> That's Pete. He has tourettes



Has he really got Tourettes ( i.e. has anyone found about his background revelations yet?) .

I'm a bit suspicious really ..maybe because of the clowning around he does..it would be a sick stunt if he hasn't


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 19, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> i think we'll be needing photographic evidence of that



Get trawling through naked thread, youll find the odd tit here and there......


----------



## aqua (May 19, 2006)

I loved the fact that as more housemates went into the house Pete's actions looked more and more normal 

Tanky and I did a good summing up as they went in last night  

and the vacuous one, who was she? I've forgotten her name, the *I'm special* one?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 19, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> She seems to be all Vicky Pollard from Slough innit Ohmygod keepinitreelfor damassif in a ali g streetstylewanna be gangstahood cos it is ard innit. But she aint form Bristol.
> 
> How soon befoe she goes Do I look bovvvard do I? do I ?
> 
> ...




Slough!!! I thought she had some bizarre east mids/north hybrid....put on


----------



## Looby (May 19, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> I loved the fact that as more housemates went into the house Pete's actions looked more and more normal
> 
> Tanky and I did a good summing up as they went in last night
> 
> and the vacuous one, who was she? I've forgotten her name, the *I'm special* one?




Nikki?

The thing is, all the people I hate in the first few days I end up liking because they rarely live up to the way they are in their videos. Nikki is probably quite a sweet girl and who cares if she just wants to get her hair and nails done and go shopping (at least she's honest).  I can think of far worse things to do with your life, she could be going hunting with that cunt George.


----------



## djbombscare (May 19, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Slough!!! I thought she had some bizarre east mids/north hybrid....put on




Nah shes from Loughbourgh according to the BB website


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 19, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Nah shes from Loughbourgh according to the BB website



Not a bad guess then


----------



## Miss Potter (May 19, 2006)

I'm going to throw my hat in the ring and be the person who supports George on this thread. Bless him, he looked really out of his depth last night. That's what 10 years of boarding school does to you I guess


----------



## Fuzzy (May 19, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> That's Pete. He has tourettes



 i wonder how that one will pan out?


----------



## KGlad (May 19, 2006)

*hello*




			
				alice band said:
			
		

> I'm going to throw my hat in the ring and be the person who supports George on this thread. Bless him, he looked really out of his depth last night. That's what 10 years of boarding school does to you I guess




  well i think he looks like he is going to be a quiet one all the way through but i could be wrong x x


----------



## dolly's gal (May 19, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> I'm going to throw my hat in the ring and be the person who supports George on this thread. Bless him, he looked really out of his depth last night. That's what 10 years of boarding school does to you I guess



i'd support george in more ways than one  

fittest bloke in there. end of.


----------



## mrsfran (May 19, 2006)

My work has blocked every decent BB site.

*weeps*


----------



## Rollem (May 19, 2006)

what a bunch of wankers 

i am sure i will come to "like" one of them in time though...maybe


----------



## pk (May 19, 2006)

Tourettes kid purely for comedy value.


----------



## pennimania (May 19, 2006)

Yep - I reckon George is cute too. 

10 years of boarding school is probably the best training for surviving BB there is. 

I cannot stand Shabaz, he would do my head in in 5 seconds if I had to be in the same room with him.

I am already bored with Dawn and her yoga although I liked her best when she came in. 'there are only 85 authentic yoga positions........etc, etc, etc , etc, etc, etc,'

I feel for Leah - bet she will be out first.

I am already sucked into it - was watching E4 at 7.15am while making kids packed lunches.


----------



## Idaho (May 19, 2006)

There seemed to be some missing BB stereotypes though - although I wasn't watching that closely.

Were is the lesbian? And where is the old man who's quite sensible?


----------



## sonik (May 19, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> I'm going to throw my hat in the ring and be the person who supports George on this thread. Bless him, he looked really out of his depth last night. That's what 10 years of boarding school does to you I guess


So so out of his depth, i think it could go either way with him, he'll hate everyone or surprise himself and end up getting on with the most unlikely person.

I think Pete might actually help with peoples awareness of Tourettes.


----------



## Miss Potter (May 19, 2006)

a columnist in the Sun today likened Pete to that character out of Wacky Races - the inventor guy Klunk.

Anyway according to the BB site he's been talking about the Tourettes and saying how he feels "frequently worn out" with it and how difficult it was for him growing up http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=1045
[why can't I rename my links  ]


----------



## Biffo (May 19, 2006)

Idaho said:
			
		

> There seemed to be some missing BB stereotypes though - although I wasn't watching that closely.
> 
> Were is the lesbian? And where is the old man who's quite sensible?



Some groups are under-represented this year as they've gone for 2 Welshies!


----------



## lemontop (May 19, 2006)

Well what a selection we have so far and what a long summer it's going to be. They'll all show their true colours before long. Some of their VT footage was so obviously rubbish and forced. Remember Craig's from last year? He came accross as a really angry nasty piece of shit and turned into a blubbering stalker!
First impressions. Hmmmmmm I agree that a lot of people are going to get extremely pissed off with Shabaz. I caught a bit of it on e4 this morning before work (must not get sucked in to that habit) and he was going on about how he hadn't had any sleep at all and was bouncing off the walls as the others were getting up at about 7.30.


----------



## pk (May 19, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Remember Craig's from last year? He came accross as a really angry nasty piece of shit and turned into a blubbering stalker!



He was still a piece of shit though...


----------



## milesy (May 19, 2006)

i want to see lisa do her actions for when she says "baby" again


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 19, 2006)

Ewww. I've just seen some stills from a porn flic Lea was in - "Casting Cuties vol. 4".
*scrubs eyes clean with hydrochloric acid*


----------



## citygirl (May 19, 2006)

sounds like they're already in trouble...they've broken their own rules...because 8 of them knew at least one other housemate already. 

and they're off with the sneaky stuff already, shabaz and lisa, been watched from outside by the rest


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> link?



a gentleman would never post such a link


----------



## aqua (May 19, 2006)

there are gentlemen on urban?


----------



## aqua (May 19, 2006)

chirst I nearly gave in and paid for live streaming for work


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 19, 2006)

keighleygaylad said:
			
		

> well i think he looks like he is going to be a quiet one all the way through but i could be wrong x x



Oi nutter.............

Good afternoon


----------



## zoooo (May 19, 2006)

I think Pete's lovely.
It helps that he's raaather handsome, of course.

I'm very impressed by the male handsomeness all round actually!


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 19, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> If she's 35 years old then I'm the Easter Bunny - this woman is closer to 50 than Cher... that is of course if she is actually a woman... there is a touch of the Pete Burns about her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## citygirl (May 19, 2006)

pinkmonkey said:
			
		

> She reminds me of one of those neglected Barbie dolls, all naked and filthy with matted hair.  She looks like she's just been dragged round ASDA by her hair by a screaming three year old.
> 
> The abandoned Barbie look.  Nice





love it!! 

fantastic description


----------



## KGlad (May 19, 2006)

*hehe*




			
				haylz said:
			
		

> Oi nutter.............
> 
> Good afternoon



good afternoon miss bitch lol


----------



## citygirl (May 19, 2006)

keighleygaylad said:
			
		

> good afternoon miss bitch lol




  *shocked*


----------



## citygirl (May 19, 2006)

wonder how genuine THIS is.... 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BIG-BROTHER-G...631078220QQcategoryZ16071QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## isvicthere? (May 19, 2006)

Shit! Less than one day on the air,and we're already on page 12. At this rate the thread should run to 1104 pages.


----------



## thefuse (May 19, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Get trawling through naked thread, youll find the odd tit here and there......


tried that a while back and lost the will to live after about 20 pages.
plenty of naked ladies on the tinternet if i was that desperate to see boobs


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 19, 2006)

No Welsh speakers in 6 years, then they put 2 in and tell them off for speaking Welsh


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 19, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> tried that a while back and lost the will to live after about 20 pages.
> plenty of naked ladies on the tinternet if i was that desperate to see boobs



I done that too once, only managed 12 pages


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 19, 2006)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> No Welsh speakers in 6 years, then they put 2 in and tell them off for speaking Welsh



how about no chinese people in there for 6 years and when there is one, she can't speak welsh!!!


----------



## Miss Potter (May 19, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> wonder how genuine THIS is....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BIG-BROTHER-G...631078220QQcategoryZ16071QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


how funny, the "seller" tried to cancel some bids but looks like they've given up


----------



## milesy (May 19, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> how about no chinese people in there for 6 years and when there is one, she can't speak welsh!!!



now _that's_ crazy!!


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 19, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> how about no chinese people in there for 6 years and when there is one, she can't speak welsh!!!



eh?


----------



## thefuse (May 19, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> I done that too once, only managed 12 pages


just pm it to me then


----------



## Flashman (May 19, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> a columnist in the Sun today likened Pete to that character out of Wacky Races - the inventor guy Klunk.
> 
> Anyway according to the BB site he's been talking about the Tourettes and saying how he feels "frequently worn out" with it and how difficult it was for him growing up http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=1045
> [why can't I rename my links  ]



You can it's just different, part of the vbulletin upgrade. When you paste your link into the box and click OK, instead of the old second box, it gives you a blue coloured section on the page where you can type what you like. See? When you've clicked OK just scroll across and you'll see it.


----------



## lemontop (May 19, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> sounds like they're already in trouble...they've broken their own rules...because 8 of them knew at least one other housemate already.



How are you getting this insider info? How do they know each other?


----------



## KGlad (May 19, 2006)

you there love?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 19, 2006)

keighleygaylad said:
			
		

> you there love?




who me, the silly bitch


----------



## KGlad (May 19, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> wonder how genuine THIS is....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BIG-BROTHER-G...631078220QQcategoryZ16071QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



there is fuck all there?


----------



## KGlad (May 19, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> who me, the silly bitch



no i said miss bitch


----------



## citygirl (May 19, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> How are you getting this insider info? How do they know each other?



listening to my local radio station...who, of course are ALWAYS right 


apparently, shabaz, and dawn know each other (which ties in with both their "reactions" on seeing each other ,"for the first time", last night...did anyone else notice?...)

the only one i can remember at the mo 

you could always "tune in" to the station online, and hear for yourself 

e2a: can't find anything "official" about it yet, tho


----------



## zoooo (May 19, 2006)

Nicki and.... one of the other girls (imogen?) were also talking about how they vaguely knew each other.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 19, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> just pm it to me then



Im in work, maybe another time, if you pm me.....

Special friends rate like.....


----------



## Miss Potter (May 19, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> You can it's just different, part of the vbulletin upgrade. When you paste your link into the box and click OK, instead of the old second box, it gives you a blue coloured section on the page where you can type what you like. See? When you've clicked OK just scroll across and you'll see it.


oh yes thanks for that. Should I keep quiet about being an IT analyst


----------



## citygirl (May 19, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> oh yes thanks for that. Should I keep quiet about being an IT analyst



lol


----------



## Fuzzy (May 19, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> wonder how genuine THIS is....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BIG-BROTHER-G...631078220QQcategoryZ16071QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



what was this? its saying the listing has been suspended.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 19, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> lol



hello lovely  xx


----------



## KGlad (May 19, 2006)

No one talking?


----------



## citygirl (May 19, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> hello lovely  xx




lo sweetiepie 





			
				keighleygaylad said:
			
		

> No one talking?




yes darlink...follow the thread


----------



## mrsfran (May 19, 2006)

Can I make a nice friendly request that this thread be just for talking about BB, rather than, like, saying "hello" to each other? It's going to be long enough as it is.


----------



## citygirl (May 19, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Can I make a nice friendly request that this thread be just for talking about BB, rather than, like, saying "hello" to each other? It's going to be long enough as it is.



yes, you're quite right...sorry... 

keighleygaylad is quite new to this, and i'm trying to get him back on track


----------



## Flashman (May 19, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> oh yes thanks for that. Should I keep quiet about being an IT analyst



Why am I not surprised?  

You're welcome.


----------



## thefuse (May 19, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Im in work, maybe another time, if you pm me.....
> 
> Special friends rate like.....


oooh, special friends.
i like special friends 



e2a, sorry missfran, saw that too late


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 19, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Can I make a nice friendly request that this thread be just for talking about BB, rather than, like, saying "hello" to each other? It's going to be long enough as it is.



Does i t matter? these BB threads go on for about 40 pages in the end. You can forget about anyone reading this page this time tomorrow, it'll be utterly irrelevant.


----------



## Blagsta (May 19, 2006)

Who is that Pete character?  How annoying?


----------



## vipper (May 19, 2006)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> Who is that Pete character?  How annoying?



His tourettes causing him to shout "wankers" at opportune moments is going to be good entertainment.


----------



## Blagsta (May 19, 2006)

Has he got tourettes?  Really?  He strikes me as a pretentious wanker.  But I've only watched it for 5 minutes.


----------



## Blagsta (May 19, 2006)

tbh, they're all really fucking annoying, though thats the point innit?


----------



## vipper (May 19, 2006)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> Has he got tourettes?  Really?  He strikes me as a pretentious wanker.  But I've only watched it for 5 minutes.



Yeah, I looked on the channel 4 big brother website.




			
				Blagsta said:
			
		

> tbh, they're all really fucking annoying, though thats the point innit?



You are spot on, I think there secret formula is "Annoying twats" * "Confrontation" = "Top ratings".


----------



## spanglechick (May 19, 2006)

oh god - i missed this yesterday - they're all so fucking LOUD, it's like being at work.


----------



## DJ Bigga (May 19, 2006)

Pete is gonna be loads of fun! Lemonade!  

Priceless!


----------



## Random One (May 19, 2006)

that Shabaz is so fucking annoying but yet i still can't stop looking at it!!!


----------



## Blagsta (May 19, 2006)

vipper said:
			
		

> You are spot on, I think there secret formula is "Annoying twats" * "Confrontation" = "Top ratings".



My first reaction was to turn over to another channel.  But then I turned back.  Car crash TV.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 19, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Can I make a nice friendly request that this thread be just for talking about BB, rather than, like, saying "hello" to each other? It's going to be long enough as it is.



No. 

Hello RO!


----------



## vipper (May 19, 2006)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> My first reaction was to turn over to another channel.  But then I turned back.  Car crash TV.



Mrs Vipper is watching it. I am trying to smoke it away.


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (May 19, 2006)

I think I want to kill Shabaz. Stop running your hands all over people, sleazebag!

Bring back Ahmed!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 19, 2006)

Interesting to watch the first edit. Shahbaz, Lisa & Pete are all exempt from nominations this week.
Pete and Richard are getting a good edit so far, Shahbaz (and later Nikki I think) a bad one. He really is irritating, and he's been arguing a lot today. Dawn is making herself indispensible to the house, Nikki has been moaning and Bono crying. Glyn looks out of his depth.
Shahbaz will be out in week two unless he bucks his ideas up. Too early yet to give a first eviction tip because of the "Big Brotherhood" situation, but Bono, Nikki, Glyn and Lea all look vulnerable unless they luck out.
The more I see of this the more I think it's Pete's to lose.
His *cough* "WANKER!!!" *whistle* routine will never pale as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (May 19, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> The more I see of this the more I think it's Pete's to lose.
> His *cough* "WANKER!!!" *whistle* routine will never pale as far as I'm concerned.



Yeah, that's class!


----------



## Matt S (May 19, 2006)

How stupid are those two? Haven't they seen the programme before? It's not like "Diary Room task actually broadcast to the rest of the House" is a new ploy or anything.... 

Matt


----------



## magneze (May 19, 2006)

Good god this is shit.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 19, 2006)

They went easy on Nikki there. Interesting.


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (May 19, 2006)

She should be shot just for spelling her name in that way. I just *knew* it would be spelt like that, as soon as I heard it last night.


----------



## magneze (May 19, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Interesting.


http://www.thefreedictionary.com/interesting


----------



## citygirl (May 19, 2006)

nikki!!

OMG...what a fucking whinger!!!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 19, 2006)

Magneze - you do realise you're on a Big Brother '06 thread, right?
All things being relative and all that.


----------



## magneze (May 19, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Magneze - you do realise you're on a Big Brother '06 thread, right?
> All things being relative and all that.


Oh yes. I'm just watching for research loike...


----------



## Termite Man (May 19, 2006)

Green wing and Earl have been put back an hour so you bastards can watch twats being twats locked ina house  

Bastard channel 4


----------



## fizzerbird (May 19, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> nikki!!
> 
> OMG...what a fucking whinger!!!!



My thoughts exactly...bless her little cotton socks ( even though they are still in her feking suitcase along with her £16 waterproof eye make-up remover )


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (May 19, 2006)

Maybe if she can't cope without her eye make up remover, she shouldn't put so much crap around her eyes.


----------



## citygirl (May 19, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> My thoughts exactly...bless her little cotton socks ( even though they are still in her feking suitcase along with her £16 waterproof eye make-up remover )




hahahaha  

we should start a campaign..NOT to let her have it back...EVER!!!  :d


----------



## AnMarie (May 19, 2006)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> Green wing and Earl have been put back an hour so you bastards can watch twats being twats locked ina house
> 
> Bastard channel 4



Don't be so superior!


----------



## AnMarie (May 19, 2006)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> Green wing and Earl have been put back an hour so you bastards can watch twats being twats locked ina house
> 
> Bastard channel 4



In other news....
Fancy a nice cup of horlicks?


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 20, 2006)

Looks like Shabaz might walk in the morning. Probably just a drama queen after a bit of attention.


----------



## pk (May 20, 2006)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Looks like Shabaz might walk in the morning. Probably just a drama queen after a bit of attention.



Good. 

He's a cunt.

End of.


----------



## Looby (May 20, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> End of.



Alright Saskia.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 20, 2006)

A truly piss-poor effort from Shahbaz there after a mere 24 hours in the house.
Pete STORMING into an early lead, Dawn and George looking safe as houses.

*COUGH* "wanker!!!" *WHISTLE*


----------



## citygirl (May 20, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Good.
> 
> He's a cunt.
> 
> End of.




is it very scary up there on that high horse?   


what?  (in your expert opinion...) makes him a "cunt"....?


----------



## citygirl (May 20, 2006)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> Alright Saskia.



AHHHHHHHHHHHHH that was HER!!!!

we couldn't remember her name!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 20, 2006)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> Green wing and Earl have been put back an hour so you bastards can watch twats being twats locked ina house
> 
> Bastard channel 4



i'm just tring to be a better person.


----------



## thefuse (May 20, 2006)

pete had me giggling all the way through tonites show with his 'wanker!' stuff and i like the nutty shabaz too. ffs keep the mad people in and boot out the dullards. are the public ever going to realise what makes good viewing?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 20, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> pete had me giggling all the way through tonites show with his 'wanker!' stuff and i like the nutty shabaz too. ffs keep the mad people in and boot out the dullards. are the public ever going to realise what makes good viewing?



no


----------



## zoooo (May 20, 2006)

Pete all calmed down earlier and was having proper conversations.
He's sooo pretty!
Oh dear. A big brother crush already.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 20, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> A truly piss-poor effort from Shahbaz there after a mere 24 hours in the house.
> Pete STORMING into an early lead, Dawn and George looking safe as houses.
> 
> *COUGH* "wanker!!!" *WHISTLE*



are you doing online betting commentary this year?


----------



## pengaleng (May 20, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Pete all calmed down earlier and was having proper conversations.
> He's sooo pretty!
> Oh dear. A big brother crush already.




  he's a dude, I'd let him do me too, man I'd love it.... lying there him thrusting away screaming filthy words at me it'd be wicked.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 20, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Good.
> 
> He's a cunt.
> 
> End of.


Seconded!
I really liked him yesterday, but he's an annoying wanker. Most of it is put on anyway. I know lots of camp gays and none of them behave like him.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 20, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> My thoughts exactly...bless her little cotton socks ( even though they are still in her feking suitcase along with her £16 waterproof eye make-up remover )


Things like that matter when you are her age!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 20, 2006)

What's the name of the gay bloke in the Stetson hat? He's lovely.


----------



## Looby (May 20, 2006)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> What's the name of the gay bloke in the Stetson hat? He's lovely.



Richard. I like him but he is not as lovely as dan from BB4. He was stunning.


----------



## lemontop (May 20, 2006)

Shabaz has been talking to the camera on his own for about an hour now. The man is very strange.


----------



## citygirl (May 20, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Shabaz has been talking to the camera on his own for about an hour now. The man is very strange.



strange he may be...but i do feel very sorry for him....

there he is applying, (AND getting in!!) _because_ of his personality...and here's everyone wanting to shut him up!!


----------



## lemontop (May 20, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> strange he may be...but i do feel very sorry for him....
> 
> there he is applying, (AND getting in!!) _because_ of his personality...and here's everyone wanting to shut him up!!



True but he was being v annoying on the live feed last night. They all seem to have turned against him but he was telling the mirror he was an idiot and sorry this morning. Sezar was winding him up a lot and is behaving like a total prick though.


----------



## citygirl (May 20, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> True but he was being v annoying on the live feed last night. They all seem to have turned against him but he was telling the mirror he was an idiot and sorry this morning. Sezar was winding him up a lot and is behaving like a total prick though.



he just sounds extremely insecure, and no wonder, really....but i think he's going to be great, if he can just get through this patch...i can see him being in the last 3, along with lisa and pete...and possibly a george or 2 thrown in....(he might be posh, but he's an OK kind of posh )

haven't had chance to watch much live stuff yet....but it was clear last night, that nobody actually _wants_ him to leave...it's more him, than them...they're just saying...

"you're too in our face" and "calm the fuck down!!!"


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 20, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> are you doing online betting commentary this year?



Aye, if the demand is there. Here's to a good BB7


----------



## lemontop (May 20, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> i think he's going to be great, if he can just get through this patch..."



Yes I do think he'll be entertaining and there should be some great banter between him and Richard. Think it's probably a good thing he's immune from the first eviction.


----------



## spanglechick (May 20, 2006)

I quite warmed to lisa - sitting there on her own, eating the canapes...  she looks like fun.  

there needs to be a cull of barbies though.


----------



## thefuse (May 20, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> there needs to be a cull of barbies though.


and kens.


----------



## lemontop (May 20, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> and kens.




yep. goodbye grace, nikki, sezar, mikey and lifeguard man


----------



## citygirl (May 20, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> I quite warmed to lisa - sitting there on her own, eating the canapes...  she looks like fun.
> 
> there needs to be a cull of barbies though.



yep!  she was very cute sat there (complete with swinging legs ) choosing which to eat


----------



## lemontop (May 20, 2006)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Things like that matter when you are her age!



but she's 24 not 14!


----------



## citygirl (May 20, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> yep. goodbye grace, nikki, sezar, mikey and lifeguard man


warmed to grace a little more last night, they way she was with shabaz...warm, friendly, non-judgmental....not bad for a posh bird


----------



## Random One (May 20, 2006)

why am i watching this episode of bigbrother for the 2nd time!!!!???!!!


----------



## citygirl (May 20, 2006)

Random One said:
			
		

> why am i watching this episode of bigbrother for the 2nd time!!!!???!!!



you're either glued to it already, or a glutton for punishment


----------



## Random One (May 20, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> you're either glued to it already, or a glutton for punishment


hmmm....il go with too lazy to change the channel!


----------



## citygirl (May 20, 2006)

Random One said:
			
		

> hmmm....il go with too lazy to change the channel!



ahhh..."can't be arsed" mode


----------



## milesy (May 20, 2006)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> Green wing and Earl have been put back an hour so you bastards can watch twats being twats locked ina house
> 
> Bastard channel 4



they're both shit anyway, so i wouldn't worry about it 

i caught a bit of shabaz in the bathroom this morning - does he never stop talking?


----------



## citygirl (May 20, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> they're both shit anyway, so i wouldn't worry about it
> 
> i caught a bit of shabaz in the bathroom this morning - does he never stop talking?



 

which "bit" of shabaz DID you "catch"?


----------



## winterinmoscow (May 20, 2006)

I am not liking Mikey at all, seems a bit of a wanker.


----------



## sparkling (May 20, 2006)

Just watched last nights recorded Big Brother and I haven't laughed out loud at the telly since Gorgeous George was being a pusscat. 

Shabaz and Richard were ace and I like Shabaz and want him to stay in.  

Get rid of the dimbo bimbo's and the boring characters first.

Although I'd keep The Special girl in just to torment her some more.


----------



## citygirl (May 20, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Although I'd keep The Special girl in just to torment her some more.




special girl being??....imogen? or whining nikki???  

either way....

like your thinking


----------



## Looby (May 20, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> they're both shit anyway, so i wouldn't worry about it
> 
> i caught a bit of shabaz in the bathroom this morning - does he never stop talking?



Did you see the singing too?

He must have been in there nearly an hour yabbering away to the camera.

Been on digital spy quite a bit, it was kicking off last night between shabaz and sleazer.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 20, 2006)

> Although I'd keep The Special girl in just to torment her some more



Would that be Bonnay? With her 'I'm really good looking' audition video which caused a chorus reply in my living room of 'You're fucking delusional' love.

Has Geroge spoken yet? I caught some of the live feed yesterday afternoon and he was behind his shades not saying anything and twitching his head more than Pete...if anyone is taking bets, mine's on him going postal on Shabaz or the Canadian...

And Lea reminds me of scary mid-40s divorcees, the type you find out on hen-nights having guzzled a vat of red/white/Breezer desceding on some poor unfortunate 18 yr old boy cackling 'You stay with me the night love, i'll look after you' while attempting to feel him up...


----------



## Looby (May 20, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Would that be Bonnay? With her 'I'm really good looking' audition video which caused a chorus reply in my living room of 'You're fucking delusional' love.
> 
> Has Geroge spoken yet? I caught some of the live feed yesterday afternoon and he was behind his shades not saying anything and twitching his head more than Pete...if anyone is taking bets, mine's on him going postal on Shabaz or the Canadian...
> 
> And Lea reminds me of scary mid-40s divorcees, the type you find out on hen-nights having guzzled a vat of red/white/Breezer desceding on some poor unfortunate 18 yr old boy cackling 'You stay with me the night love, i'll look after you' while attempting to feel him up...



Special girl is Nikki, she said she was in her video clip.

If you go on Digital Spy there are some scary screen shots of Leas porno. Eurggh. *shudders*


----------



## Looby (May 20, 2006)

And.. how shit are Leas extensions, if you know you're going on the telly you would either have them done just before you go or take them out. 
If they're new they're the worst fucking extensions I've ever seen, new or old I can't wait to see what they look like in 4 weeks.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 20, 2006)

> If you go on Digital Spy there are some scary screen shots of Leas porno.



There are? Where?

Research purposes y'understand...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 20, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> There are? Where?
> 
> Research purposes y'understand...



You don't want to see them, trust me.
*shudders*


----------



## Blagsta (May 20, 2006)

Why does everyone like Pete?  He strikes me as a whacky student wanker who needs a good slap, with his falling down the stairs Norman Wisdom routine, fake London "geezer" accent and his "tourettes" - which I don't believe for one second.


----------



## The Unseen (May 20, 2006)

Pete's a fucking legend man! tell ya, winner right there!


----------



## equationgirl (May 20, 2006)

How can you not believe that Pete has Tourettes?  

He doesn't just swear, he twitches uncontrollably too.

I like him, he seems lovely  And he's interesting, and just being himself.


----------



## The Unseen (May 20, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> How can you not believe that Pete has Tourettes?
> 
> He doesn't just swear, he twitches uncontrollably too.
> 
> I like him, he seems lovely  And he's interesting, and just being himself.


exactly! Just being himself, i think his geezer routine is down to his paranoia of his tourette's, to wash it away kinda thing. Hence his coughing, whistling, 'get in' type comments whenst hugging a nice looking female.


----------



## Blagsta (May 20, 2006)

I dunno, it all strikes me as rather contrived in an effort to make him appear more "interesting".  Did you see his entrance into the house?







is what came to mind.


----------



## Blagsta (May 20, 2006)

I could be wrong though.


----------



## punkrockfaggot (May 20, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/wobblybobishere

PETE FOR PRESIDENT!!!

I do want to nut someone for picking a raving queen and a predatory sex pest of a queer, who i am ashamed to share the same number of chromosomes with, let alone similar sexual preferences.

It's like 1 part Hunter S Thompson, 1 part annoying cockney boy, but with a serious life-afflicting mental disorder- which he appears to be enjoying.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 20, 2006)

Fuck me!

That blog has given me a migrain!


----------



## Random One (May 20, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Fuck me!
> 
> That blog has given me a migrain!


fucking hell...i can't even look at it!


----------



## mrsfran (May 20, 2006)

BB is currently NOT on C4, E4, More4 OR E4+1. It's not live on any channel.

*frightened and confused*


----------



## Random One (May 20, 2006)

its on c4


----------



## Random One (May 20, 2006)

aww Pete in the diary room was kinda sweet


----------



## mrsfran (May 20, 2006)

Random One said:
			
		

> its on c4



*relaxes*


----------



## moonsi til (May 20, 2006)

wow....wtf is happening...I don't like any of them so far....Lisa is so gobby and that chat about 'fat birds'....and too much swearing !!!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 20, 2006)

Who wants a bet that Nikki is a plant/actress?


----------



## Random One (May 20, 2006)

OMG that Nikki needs to go!!!

why can that silly bitch not drink tap water?


----------



## moonsi til (May 20, 2006)

phew Nikki...tis tiring watching and painful listening to her..


----------



## chio (May 20, 2006)

Random One said:
			
		

> OMG that Nikki needs to go!!!
> 
> why can that silly bitch not drink tap water?


Is _that_ what all this wailing is about?!


----------



## mrsfran (May 20, 2006)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Who wants a bet that Nikki is a plant/actress?



That what I said from the minute she appeared.

Look at the dramatics!

SHE FUCKING HATES IT! SHE HAS A MIGRAINE! SHE NEEDS THE FUCKING BOTTLED WATER!


----------



## Random One (May 20, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> Is _that_ what all this wailing is about?!


yeah she has a migraine, she can't drink tap water coz apparently it tastes crap, she wants bottled water...and she can't get her eye make up off because they won't give her her suitcase


..my god i think i wouldve killed her by now


----------



## Matt S (May 20, 2006)

I think you must be right. No-one can be that spoilt in real life, surely?  

Matt


----------



## chio (May 20, 2006)

Southern tap water is a bit crap, admittedly, but not bad enough to send me into fits like that!


----------



## Random One (May 20, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> Southern tap water is a bit crap, admittedly, but not bad enough to send me into fits like that!


i rekon she's just not used to CLEAN water...they said its been filtered TWICE!


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 20, 2006)

Jesus that silly girl is hilarious - what a fucking _state!!!_


----------



## mrsfran (May 20, 2006)

Jesus Christ, Sezar's a cunt.


----------



## mrsfran (May 20, 2006)

Does Nikki look weirdly familiar to anyone else?

Also, I want kill Shabaz in the face. "It's theatre!" That's no excuse for acting like a wanker.

Although I am aware of the potential bullying of him that may happen.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 20, 2006)

I just had a great idea - Russian Big Brother, where every housemate is given a gun with one bullet when they enter the house...


----------



## Random One (May 20, 2006)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> I just had a great idea - Russian Big Brother, where every housemate is given a gun with one bullet when they enter the house...


fuckin' genius


i think nikki would desrve the first shot


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 20, 2006)

Would be quite cool actually if they did it but with blanks - see how long it takes a 'normal' member of the public to turn killer.


----------



## Random One (May 20, 2006)

aww that was a liddle bit sad at the end there with shabaz...but only a liddle bit


----------



## mrsfran (May 20, 2006)

He did a big dramatic apology later. With DRAH-MA.


----------



## bonjour (May 20, 2006)

Did I hear right? I caught a clip as i flicked through of some bitch crying about bottled water.

I really hope she gets such abuse when she gets out she commits suicide, I really fucking do.


----------



## Santino (May 20, 2006)

There are no plants/actors in the house. There haven't been for the last six years, they don't need them.

I fear a massive bullying of Shabaz. He's a wanker, but if the whole house gangs up on him, which seems possible, that would be painful to watch.


----------



## *factotum* (May 20, 2006)

bonjour said:
			
		

> Did I hear right? I caught a clip as i flicked through of some bitch crying about bottled water.
> 
> I really hope she gets such abuse when she gets out she commits suicide, I really fucking do.



a tad harsh, perhaps!!
to be fair though, she was acting totally pathetic, she seems as if she has no idea how to look after herself and has been mollycoddled all her life. i think this reflects in her stupid "i wanna be a footballer's wife" statement on the first programme. fuxache, she was roaring like she'd been kidnapped by armed terrorists or something!!!


----------



## *factotum* (May 20, 2006)

and shabazz is obviously first to go. what a cock! i hated sezer at first, but i loved the way he totally and calmly told shabazz where to go. i also didn't like (i forget his name) the self-titled "sexual terrorist" at first, but i think he seems pretty sound in the way he tried to calm shabazz down, although his efforts where obviously in vain..


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 20, 2006)

Nikki's been on Blind Date and various footballer's wives-type shows.
Sezer was on a BB dry-run two years ago and got involved with the girl who came in half-way through BB5. Can't remember her name now, sorry.


----------



## bonjour (May 21, 2006)

*factotum* said:
			
		

> a tad harsh, perhaps!!


not harsh enough, I think we should really bear in mind all the people in countries where they die of dieseases everyday because they don't have fresh water and shes fucking crying about having tap water. The stupid bitch should get her fucking head out her arse and appreciate what she has, and I still stand by what I said. Do we really need one more fucking idiot like that in this world?

Argh!!!11


----------



## lemontop (May 21, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Nikki's been on Blind Date and various footballer's wives-type shows.
> Sezer was on a BB dry-run two years ago and got involved with the girl who came in half-way through BB5. Can't remember her name now, sorry.



who who who? rack your brains? in nadia season? can't think


----------



## lemontop (May 21, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Nikki's been on Blind Date and various footballer's wives-type shows.
> Sezer was on a BB dry-run two years ago and got involved with the girl who came in half-way through BB5. Can't remember her name now, sorry.



Bekki? Just remembered. Saw her several times when I lived in Camden. She always looked very self loving and was usually carrying a guitar


----------



## Corax (May 21, 2006)

I've resisted so far.  Just reading the profiles in the paper made me feel _dirty_...


----------



## roxyfoxy (May 21, 2006)

Dawn's just mentioned she has'nt showered for four days ! I bet her box is humming ! Then she said she left her knickers in the bathroom and can't find them. Probably crawled away !


----------



## sparkling (May 21, 2006)

bonjour said:
			
		

> not harsh enough, I think we should really bear in mind all the people in countries where they die of dieseases everyday because they don't have fresh water and shes fucking crying about having tap water. The stupid bitch should get her fucking head out her arse and appreciate what she has, and I still stand by what I said. Do we really need one more fucking idiot like that in this world?
> 
> Argh!!!11



I agree...she obviously hasn't had a single worry or problem in her little life up till now.  She would make me want to slap her if I was in with her but seeing as I am not I can laugh at her and say...increase the torture.

I actually feel sorry for Shabaz...he seems to need lots of approval hence his declarations of looking after everyone as they came into the house, unfortunately he has alienated everyone.  I hope some people see through his act and give him some support, I hate seeing the bullying that goes on in the Big Brother house.  Germaine Greer wrote about it very well before.


----------



## Miss Potter (May 21, 2006)

they've mucked up the shopping list - overspent by >£30 so Big Brother has removed some of the last items on the list, including loo roll   and booze

Life will be tough for Sezer, considering he is so full of shit


----------



## Fuzzy (May 21, 2006)

hehe. that should get them bitching shouldnt it? 

what happened between shabaz and sezer? i just saw shabaz in the diary room saying he wanted to leave.


----------



## winterinmoscow (May 21, 2006)

bonjour said:
			
		

> , I think we should really bear in mind all the people in countries where they die of dieseases everyday because they don't have fresh water and shes fucking crying about having tap water. The stupid bitch should get her fucking head out her arse and appreciate what she has, and I still stand by what I said. Do we really need one more fucking idiot like that in this world?



Absolutely. "I wanna be a footballers wife". I appreciate that everyone's concerns, however trivial they might seem to outsiders, seem to the person involved may seem to be the most important things to them but for goodness sake! How totally fucking trivial, stupid airhead!!!!!!


----------



## lemontop (May 21, 2006)

winterinmoscow said:
			
		

> Absolutely. "I wanna be a footballers wife". I appreciate that everyone's concerns, however trivial they might seem to outsiders, seem to the person involved may seem to be the most important things to them but for goodness sake! How totally fucking trivial, stupid airhead!!!!!!



She's obviously never lifted a finger in her life and gets her own way by whinging.


----------



## winterinmoscow (May 21, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> She's obviously never lifted a finger in her life and gets her own way by whinging.



I never drink bottled water. I read an article about how it was bad for you due to all the plastics and water filters can often harbour bacteria at the point where the bottle connects with the machine. Good old tap stuff for me all the way!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 21, 2006)

winterinmoscow said:
			
		

> I never drink bottled water. I read an article about how it was bad for you due to all the plastics and water filters can often harbour bacteria at the point where the bottle connects with the machine. Good old tap stuff for me all the way!



I do occassionaly partake but apparently, if you put water from the tap into a jug and leave in the fridge for a couple of hours, the chemicals or whatever used in the cleansing process, evaporate and the water tastes fresher.

I've tried it and it works and believe you me, the water round these here parts is harsher than a badgers arse!


Maybe nikki should try sucking on a badgers arse then she would appreciate the stuff from the tap.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 21, 2006)

Still Dawn to win.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 21, 2006)

Not seen it since they entered the house, so who is a nightmare apart from shabaz??????


----------



## mrsfran (May 21, 2006)

As much as I want to kill Shabaz in the face, I can see he's going to be bullied (particularly by Sezar) and I don't like it.

Haylz - Nikki unsurprisingly turns out to be spoilt brat who throws a tantrum if she doesn't get her way.

I'm unreservedly loving Pete.


----------



## thefuse (May 21, 2006)

roxyfoxy said:
			
		

> Dawn's just mentioned she has'nt showered for four days ! I bet her box is humming !


you have a lovely way with words  

fuckin hell. i would have to kill nikki if i lived with her.
makes me laugh that she went in there in the hope of meeting a famous footballer off the back of it. no one with half a brain will go anywhere near her after all her whingeing and whining bollocks.

shabaz is turning psycho.
nice to see sezar the geezer getting all insecure  
bit jealous of the guy all snuggled up with imogen but im surprised she's being so easy


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2006)

Oh, I just saw Shabaz's little winky


----------



## pk (May 22, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> As much as I want to kill Shabaz in the face, I can see he's going to be bullied (particularly by Sezar)



Excellent news. It's great I don't have to watch the programme, thanks to the roving reporters here.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Excellent news. It's great I don't have to watch the programme, thanks to the roving reporters here.




He's being 'bullied' a smidge already. A few of them are sitting in a silver-lined carboard box telling him that no, his little winky does _not_ have 'potential' over and over again.


----------



## Onslow (May 22, 2006)

Wooooooooo its kicking off!!

Leah is going off her tits because Shabang called Lisa an "imbeciele" SP??.

i dont think thats a terrible insult really, but Leah has really taken exception to it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2006)

Ooooh that inflatable pr0n star just screeched at Shabaz that he's NOT NORMAL LIKE SHE IS! Hah!

The chap with the USA/Canadian accent just said they should send Shabaz to Conventry (by not talking to him, I think, not by the M40)


----------



## Onslow (May 22, 2006)

Fact- they are all mentals.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2006)

Onslow said:
			
		

> Wooooooooo its kicking off!!
> 
> Leah is going off her tits because Shabang called Lisa an "imbeciele" SP??.
> 
> i dont think thats a terrible insult really, but Leah has really taken exception to it.



 NOONE FOOKIN LAFFS AT ME!!1!!  



Yes, they do dear


----------



## Onslow (May 22, 2006)

Especially at times like these when her eyebrows appear to be legging it off her face.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2006)

You they took Shabaz into the Dairy Room cuz he said 'I CAME IN HERE TO DIIIIIIIIIEEE!1!111111'?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 22, 2006)

More than a few unbalanced individuals this year!

Shab: "I came here to DIE!!!!!" (woah there Shabbah!). The man is either a very good plant or not long for this world.
Lea: Goes apeshit over what is patently the worst crime in the world - calling someone an imbecile - and then screams that Shab is a "fucking moron". Go figure. Technically known as "doing an Amma". Tara Lea, and very soon hopefully.
Richard: Undoes all his good work by orchestrating a bullying campaign to send Shabz to Coventry.
Lisa: Kicks the shit out of stuff.

It's going to be very dull if Shabz gets the boot in week two. But: the more people gang up on him, the more chance he stands of getting through what was once a nailed-on w2 eviction. Who knows? 

In conclusion - 

*cough* "WANKERS!" *whistle*


----------



## citygirl (May 22, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> More than a few unbalanced individuals this year!
> 
> Shab: "I came here to DIE!!!!!" (woah there Shabbah!). The man is either a very good plant or not long for this world.
> Lea: Goes apeshit over what is patently the worst crime in the world - calling someone an imbecile - and then screams that Shab is a "fucking moron". Go figure. Technically known as "doing an Amma". Tara Lea, and very soon hopefully.
> ...



LOL 

i love your style


----------



## chio (May 22, 2006)

I've found out tapping channel 305 into my telly brings up a live Big Brother camera 

didn't know it existed


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> I've found out tapping channel 305 into my telly brings up a live Big Brother camera
> 
> didn't know it existed




Ooooooooooooooooooooh you've inadvertantly hacked into channel 4!!111111!!


Doesn't work on Freeview


----------



## chio (May 22, 2006)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Doesn't work on Freeview



It does here


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 22, 2006)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Doesn't work on Freeview



If it switches to that 'eye' thing after a few seconds of live feed try this:

MENU
LANGUAGES
SUBTITLES: ENGLISH ON
MENU (to clear the screen).

Live feed should now work ok.


----------



## Firky (May 22, 2006)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> Why does everyone like Pete?  He strikes me as a whacky student wanker who needs a good slap, with his falling down the stairs Norman Wisdom routine, fake London "geezer" accent and his "tourettes" - which I don't believe for one second.



I am a bit suspect of it too, the whistle / cuckoo and nervous twitching reminds me of brad pitt in 12 monkeys. Almost a carbon copy. I could be totally wrong but I've met a few people with tourettes and none of them acted like he does...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 22, 2006)

TERRIFYING stuff on the live feed at the moment.

Shahbaz (after cleaning and muttering to himself for three hours) has just taken ALL the food from every cupboard and fridge in the house, thrown it into bin-liners and then secreted the sacks in a large box that he's now camoflaging with more bin-liners. This has taken some time and not a little effort. I'm not sure what he's going to do with the box of food, but he looks like he may be about to chuck it all away. It's car-crash stuff, and they probably shouldn't be showing it. Not sure Shahbaz will be there tomorrow at this rate.
Ah, they've cut the feed now... sensible.


----------



## Firky (May 22, 2006)

how can you throw it a way? 

"where's all the food gone, and what's this bag doing here?"

its a tiny open plan house with no hiding places. f'ing prat.


----------



## Miss Potter (May 22, 2006)

I don't like Shabaz but equally I don't like Sezer for his behaviour toward him. Also the way he was with Imogen in last night's show gave me the creeps. Urgh.

With Shabaz exempt from eviction this week, I'd like to see Sezer go.

Edit: have just seen on the BB site that Sezer is now in da hood so I guess he's staying too


----------



## sparkling (May 22, 2006)

I've never been hooked so early in the show before. The early weeks are normally so shouty and horrible but Shabaz's behaviour is just so car crashingly awlfu I have to watch.  

I alternate between wanting to shout at him to calm down, stop acting and let people see the real him and then on the other hand shout at the others to look deeper than on the surface and stop the bullying before it becomes too nasty and destructive.  

I find myself watching through my fingers its just so horrible.


----------



## mrsfran (May 22, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> TERRIFYING stuff on the live feed at the moment.
> 
> Shahbaz (after cleaning and muttering to himself for three hours) has just taken ALL the food from every cupboard and fridge in the house, thrown it into bin-liners and then secreted the sacks in a large box that he's now camoflaging with more bin-liners. This has taken some time and not a little effort. I'm not sure what he's going to do with the box of food, but he looks like he may be about to chuck it all away. It's car-crash stuff, and they probably shouldn't be showing it. Not sure Shahbaz will be there tomorrow at this rate.
> Ah, they've cut the feed now... sensible.


----------



## The Unseen (May 22, 2006)

ha ha awesome

I can't get over Pete though, he's a legend. Total legend, proper glad someone like him is on, with or without tourette's mind but i'm not sure he'd be who he is without it. If he has it ofcourse, legend though!


----------



## thefuse (May 22, 2006)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Ooooh that inflatable pr0n star just screeched at Shabaz that he's NOT NORMAL LIKE SHE IS! Hah!


i liked that last night in the diary room when she said she was normal  
very fuckin normal, yes dear.

pete is indeed a star whether he's putting it on or not.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 22, 2006)

Shabaz is a twat.
The way he talked to that Glyn, he never let him finish a sentence.
Bottom line for anyone is that if you feel uncomfortable with bring touched/personal space it should be respected...not to say well deal with it I'm not going to change.


----------



## sparkling (May 22, 2006)

Got a sickie today due an am treating myself to hot chocolate, toast and Big Brother.

They have all discovered the food has gone missing and after at first blaming Big Brother they all now know that it was one of them!!! 

Meanwhile Shabaz is not talking but gesturing and using signals and stuff but pretending he knows nothing about the missing food.  When they find out they are gonna fucking kill him


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2006)

The relentless 'You are an awful dusgusting worthless person Shabaz' stuff has started....


----------



## Matt S (May 22, 2006)

To be fair, I don't like bullying, but its not as if there's no reason for it. He IS totally awful, self-obsessed, uncaring and basically a nutter...

Matt


----------



## mrsfran (May 22, 2006)

Bullying is never the bullied person's fault. A person acting like a mentallist is not an excuse to bully him.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Bullying is never the bullied person's fault. A person acting like a mentallist is not an excuse to bully him.



Troof

Anything said about him 'Calming down and being himself' is redundant as he *is* being himself.

Endemol knew exactly what they were doing by putting him in


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2006)

He admitted he's drama-ing it up to the other housemates because he's on telly.

They're all as bad as each other, but there's bastards and then there's _bastards_...hiding the food and such attention seeking shite, I would have had a good old lung busting session at him for such crap.

It's not just poor social skills, it's poor television damnit


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2006)

SAHABZ IS CRYING while watching the other doing some kind of aerobics fing


----------



## suitgirl (May 22, 2006)

OH THANK YOU POSTERS!!
i only saw friday night's BB - i recorded saturday & last nights & have the video set to record tonight's - but i've been getting updated with this thread and i am CRINGING already - wft is shabaz playing at hiding the food?

he deserves to shunned by the others - he is an annoying fucker! what gives him the right to put his sleazy hands all over people, he wont leave poor glyn alone. serious invader of personal space.

oh 13 weeks of cringing - i just love it!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2006)

suitgirl said:
			
		

> OH THANK YOU POSTERS!!
> i only saw friday night's BB - i recorded saturday & last nights & have the video set to record tonight's - but i've been getting updated with this thread and i am CRINGING already - wft is shabaz playing at hiding the food?
> 
> he deserves to shunned by the others - he is an annoying fucker! what gives him the right to put his sleazy hands all over people, he wont leave poor glyn alone. serious invader of personal space.
> ...



You'll see later that he has been ostracized by the group and been forced to shut up.

It's somewhat uncomfortable veiwing but needs must when you can't get a l00ny to zip it any ohter way.

Bloody BB! Eveytime! EVERY YEAR! I hate it...but...but...


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 22, 2006)

Shabaz has lost the fucking plot IMO, he will definitely be the first out.
I want the other gay bloke to win, he's really nice.


----------



## Santino (May 22, 2006)

I agree that Shabaz is an annoying fucked-up cunt, but the bullying is still not justified. I find Richard's attitude to him really ugly. I can't see Shabaz lasting more than a few more days. I really hope he goes soon.


----------



## aqua (May 22, 2006)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> been ostracized by the group .....................



if I was Glyn and Shabaz had said to me what he did I'd have done more than ostracized I can tell you


----------



## suitgirl (May 22, 2006)

Alex B said:
			
		

> I agree that Shabaz is an annoying fucked-up cunt, but the bullying is still not justified. I find Richard's attitude to him really ugly. I can't see Shabaz lasting more than a few more days. I really hope he goes soon.



well i think i'd feel the same if i was richard...shabaz just seemed to presume that cos richard was also gay - it gave him the right to sleaze all over him. he needs a wake up call.


----------



## Santino (May 22, 2006)

suitgirl said:
			
		

> well i think i'd feel the same if i was richard...shabaz just seemed to presume that cos richard was also gay - it gave him the right to sleaze all over him. he needs a wake up call.


I don't mean that, I mean the way that Richard has tried to orchestrate the household to isolate Shabaz. There's no call for that.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> if I was Glyn and Shabaz had said to me what he did I'd have done more than ostracized I can tell you




ooooooooh I missed all that bit.

Didn't get addicted until last night and the IMBECILE, winky and silver box  stuff


----------



## pk (May 22, 2006)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> He's being 'bullied' a smidge already. A few of them are sitting in a silver-lined carboard box telling him that no, his little winky does _not_ have 'potential' over and over again.



Excellent.



> Shabaz said "I came in here to DIE!



Even better.



> SAHABZ IS CRYING while watching the other doing some kind of aerobics fing



Oh, this is just superb.

What's he doing now?


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Excellent.
> 
> Even better.
> 
> ...







Last I saw he was eating porridge, silently, alone.

The rest are bitching about him in, presumably, another room. It's difficult to follow as there is a LOT of plane noises and bird noises covering up the 'action'.

They are possibly giving him a little too much credit - saying he is an arch manipulator and putting on a front etc, which he clearly isn't as he's too l00n.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2006)

I think they have just had a mad panic about Shabaz compromising their toofbrushes.


This is 'getting' very weird....


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 22, 2006)

suitgirl said:
			
		

> well i think i'd feel the same if i was richard...shabaz just seemed to presume that cos richard was also gay - it gave him the right to sleaze all over him. he needs a wake up call.


I hope they have a massive Queen- fight before Shabaz gets evicted. Some of the most spectacular bitching I have ever seen has been between gay blokes!


----------



## Matt S (May 22, 2006)

Surely bullying is when a group collectively ostracises someone or treats them badly without any due reason? Shabaz has acted like a complete cunt the entire time - pawing people, stealing things, yelling randomly, keeping everyone awake. I'm pretty sure if I was in there (god forbid) I would be shunning him too. Wouldn't be bullying, it'd just be common sense, he's bonkers.

Though I'd like to think I wouldn't engage in mass bitching sessions about him, which is a bit over the top.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 22, 2006)

The first night in I really liked him, but my son said "he's a wanker who will cause trouble" so maybe he was right.
He's just too overbearing, and the way he kept touching that young lad was pretty sad.


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2006)

Shabaz pawing Glyn

If a 37 year old bloke pawed an 18 year old girl and then made comments about it being natural.....er, you know the rest.


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2006)

Papers reporting Pete worsened his Tourettes though ketamine, apparently he took so much he was bouncing off the walls.

From the DF's description; anyone who can bounce while K'd up, well they deserve to win BB.


----------



## sparkling (May 22, 2006)

Shabaz is giving the rest of the group a real focus though isn't he?  I just wonder who it will be once he is gone?  Have to say that Lisa is getting on my nerves a bit now and I kind of want to mother Glyn and Bonnie who never says anything now.


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2006)

SHABBA!


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2006)

Matt S said:
			
		

> Surely bullying is when a group collectively ostracises someone or treats them badly without any due reason? Shabaz has acted like a complete cunt the entire time - pawing people, stealing things, yelling randomly, keeping everyone awake. I'm pretty sure if I was in there (god forbid) I would be shunning him too. Wouldn't be bullying, it'd just be common sense, he's bonkers.
> 
> Though I'd like to think I wouldn't engage in mass bitching sessions about him, which is a bit over the top.



I think 'due reason' is subjective. I am sure his freinds outside really love him and see nothing untoward in his bahaviour.

This lot hate him cuz hse is annoying and a loon which is not a 'good' reason but still, if he can't conform he must be sidelined. That'e reason enough and therfore I'd say it was bullying.


----------



## Fingers (May 22, 2006)

he hasn't got any friends on the outside according to the good people at Digital Spy

http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/showthread.php?t=381043


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2006)

Fingers said:
			
		

> he hasn't got any friends on the outside according to the good people at Digital Spy
> 
> http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/showthread.php?t=381043



Oh dear  Oh well - pitying him won't save him 




In other news - they are strapping on helmets and elbow pads for some godforsaken task :sigh:


----------



## isvicthere? (May 22, 2006)

Trying to avoid it this year coz the producers have gone shamelessly for a freak show. However, on the couple of glimpses I've had, the blondie who tries to act/talk like a nine year old, presumably coz she thinks it lends her some sort of allure, is getting right on my tits.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 22, 2006)

What do you think Dawn has done with her hair, it looks like she's dyed it blonde?

I got to admit I did like her work out, taught me something that!


----------



## Pigeon (May 22, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> However, on the couple of glimpses I've had, the blondie who tries to act/talk like a nine year old....



On behalf of my daughter, who will be 9 in July, I'd just like to say that most self-respecting 9 year olds would sooner hurl themselves off a bridge than behave like such a grade 1 twat in public.

In the show's favour, it is nice to see that Divine's lost so much weight.


----------



## chio (May 22, 2006)

Fingers said:
			
		

> the good people at Digital Spy



Surely an oxymoron? They're vultures but we love 'em


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2006)

May I just say that the 'Dermot, that red fing keeps ringing'
'It's a phone!'

idents are really rather funny  Only the first 2 lines though, stuff the helicopter stuff


----------



## mrsfran (May 22, 2006)

I love Dermot. He used to be the warm-up guy for Mel & Sue on Light Lunch, I met him several times.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> I love Dermot. He used to be the warm-up guy for Mel & Sue on Light Lunch, I met him several times.



Oooh, he has come up in the world  He does seem quite the sweety 

You work in telly? I used to til Friday.....


----------



## Santino (May 22, 2006)

I shouldn't find Russell Brand funny, but I do. 

He's a bit like Vince Noir off of Mighty Boosh.


----------



## mrsfran (May 22, 2006)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Oooh, he has come up in the world  He does seem quite the sweety
> 
> You work in telly? I used to til Friday.....



Nah, just a LL fan


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2006)

Alex B said:
			
		

> I shouldn't find Russell Brand funny, but I do.
> 
> He's a bit like Vince Noir off of Mighty Boosh.




He's a weird one innit. He looks dreadful and...he opens his big mouf....and you think 'Oh noo.....who's this idiot?' then he's actually fucking hilarious and very rude and perceptive  He's great, the c*nt.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2006)

LIVE UPDATE: 

Shabaz....reflected in a distorted mirror (wot luck!) is just about holding back the tears...

He is wearing lemon yellow LEMON YELLOW.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 22, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> More than a few unbalanced individuals this year!
> 
> Shab: "I came here to DIE!!!!!" (woah there Shabbah!). The man is either a very good plant or not long for this world.
> Lea: Goes apeshit over what is patently the worst crime in the world - calling someone an imbecile - and then screams that Shab is a "fucking moron". Go figure. Technically known as "doing an Amma". Tara Lea, and very soon hopefully.
> ...


I only saw some of the stuff repeated on Sunday on T4 (Saturday's episode? The one with the bottled water), but this year more than ever I wonder whether after they had done the psychological tests they actually picked people who they knew were going to crack up rather than those who were deemed psychologically healthy enough to cope with it all. Or at least those who just scored the minimal allowed score indicating "ability to cope". 

I know that part of BB is to psychologically put pressure on the contestants but the fact that at least two of the contestants already seem hystrionic in the extreme (Shabaz and Nikki) and by this stage it was about day 2 tbh makes me suspect that BB has been quite ruthlessly exploitative. But I dunno, perhaps that's always been the case. 

While I don't like those two the one I hate at the moment is manipulative arrogant Sezar. You can just tell that he's loving the power he got by ripping into Shabaz.


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2006)

LIVE UPDATE:

That streaky haired little girl is being screechy about BO smell on a hoodie

I do not find her intesting at all.


----------



## Flashman (May 22, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Jesus Christ, Sezar's a cunt.



That should be his epitaph.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 22, 2006)

I'm attempting not to watch bb this time but it's fucking hard. I managed to not watch any last week but I woke up this morning for my regular friends, raymond and will and grace only to find bblb and bb. Fuck off channel 4!!!! I don't even like the shit american sit coms I sit though to wake up, but don't make me watch your BB shit noooooooooooo.

If I was anikin even I would kill the younglings if I knew they would grow up to become channel 4 commitioners


----------



## Kanda (May 22, 2006)

Quality: http://www.joelycett.co.uk/audio/nikkiremix.mp3


----------



## suitgirl (May 22, 2006)

bring on the weekend!!

my boyfriend & housemate are going to a party saturday night that i dont want to go to...so listen to this for the perfect lone girl's night in...

i am gonna record the week's BBs and on saturday eve, me & my 2 dogs shall watch the whole week's worth in front of an open fire, with a bottle of wine (for me) and some water (for the dogs)

lots of chocolate and doritos to hand.

i cannot WAIT


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 22, 2006)

Nikki looks like Marlon Brando


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 22, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> (Saturday's episode? The one with the bottled water),



that was just hideous. I've watched loads of BB (probably to my eternal shame!) but I've never seen anything quite like that. What a fucking child. I'm so, so glad they didn't give in to her.


----------



## obanite (May 22, 2006)

> ...makes me suspect that BB has been quite ruthlessly exploitative.



 PMSL!!!!  

Er yeah... sometimes I wonder if anyone who watches or is a housemate in this show have read 1984. 

Surely if you wanted a stress free, easy going holiday, you'd go to Majorca, not apply for Big Brother?


----------



## Amen (May 22, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Nikki looks like Marlon Brando


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2006)

That Tourettes kid can make a prefect RD2D noise!


----------



## Flashman (May 22, 2006)

I know it's wrong, but Pete is hilarious. You get bits where two people are arguing/chatting and at the end, in the distance you hear "wankers" "tweet tweet". 

Just cracks me up.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 22, 2006)

obanite said:
			
		

> PMSL!!!!
> 
> Er yeah... sometimes I wonder if anyone who watches or is a housemate in this show have read 1984.
> 
> Surely if you wanted a stress free, easy going holiday, you'd go to Majorca, not apply for Big Brother?


I mean I think it's getting worse. And I personally think BB does have some responsibility not to pick people who are quite possibly going to totally fall apart under the conditions, possibly to stage of breakdown, just for making the show more interesting with no consideration to the real implications that might have for the people involved. So you think they have no responsibility of selection at all? Why on earth would they do psychological tests if there weren't some ethical responsibilities/dilemmas.

And yes I've read 1984. I'm not entirely sure what your point is there though tbh unless you're trying to score points. In which case I think you're sort of missing my point. Yes BB is always going to involve pressure being placed on people, that's part of the game. However, I do think BB does have some responsibilities to the people it puts on, and I think with each series those responsibilities seem to be dissolving somewhat. After all, it is a game show, not an actual manipulative socialist dictorship.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 22, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> I know it's wrong, but Pete is hilarious. You get bits where two people are arguing/chatting and at the end, in the distance you hear "wankers" "tweet tweet".
> 
> Just cracks me up.



Best bit of the show so far


----------



## Juice Terry (May 22, 2006)

Has that stupid waste of space died of thirst yet? 

I may tune in tonight to see her suffer if she's still alive.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 22, 2006)

I strongly suspect she will have "forced" herself to drink tap water by now.


----------



## tommers (May 22, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> I strongly suspect she will have "forced" herself to drink tap water by now.



she was shown drinking it about two seconds after coming out of the diary room.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 22, 2006)

Bah!


----------



## tommers (May 22, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> Bah!



I'd love to meet her dad.  I bet she's "his little princess".


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 22, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> I'd love to meet her dad.  I bet she's "his little princess".



Undoubtedly!


----------



## Juice Terry (May 22, 2006)

They should ship her off to work in a salt mine in the Sahara for a couple of days, see how quickly she begs for some filthy tap water then.


----------



## tommers (May 22, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> They should ship her off to work in a salt mine in the Sahara for a couple of days, see how quickly she begs for some filthy tap water then.



yep.  her little bottle of water thing actually disturbed me more than shazam's whole drama queen act.  although, from digital spy, it would seem that his behaviour doesn't get any better over the next couple of days.


----------



## chio (May 22, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> And yes I've read 1984. I'm not entirely sure what your point is there though tbh unless you're trying to score points.



Agreed - I mentioned to someone the other day that I'd been watching BB and got the exact same response: "oh, you need to go and read 1984".

Erm, I've read it, ta. I also enjoy watching BB. There does seem to be this assumption among a certain type of people that watching BB makes you automatically really, really thick.


----------



## Juice Terry (May 22, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> yep.  her little bottle of water thing actually disturbed me more than shazam's whole drama queen act.  although, from digital spy, it would seem that his behaviour doesn't get any better over the next couple of days.


I think she's the vilest character I've come across in quite some time.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 22, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> I think she's the vilest character I've come across in quite some time.



seconded
it was somewhat obscene


----------



## bonjour (May 22, 2006)

Fingers said:
			
		

> he hasn't got any friends on the outside according to the good people at Digital Spy
> 
> http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/showthread.php?t=381043


I wonder fucking why.....cunt


----------



## Juice Terry (May 22, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> seconded
> it was somewhat obscene


Looking on the bright side though, she has a lifetime of being spit roasted by premiership footballers ahead of her.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 22, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Looking on the bright side though, she has a lifetime of being spit roasted by premiership footballers ahead of her.


That's the funniest thing I've read all day LMAO!!!


----------



## Looby (May 22, 2006)

Someone told me at work today that Nikki has a history of anorexia and the water thing started when she was really ill. Also apparently she is still being treated by a psychiatrist so I really question why they have let her in the house, if it's true of course.


----------



## tommers (May 22, 2006)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> Someone told me at work today that Nikki has a history of anorexia and the water thing started when she was really ill. Also apparently she is still being treated by a psychiatrist so I really question why they have let her in the house, if it's true of course.



surely they would know that before she went in?

to be honest when I was watching that I thought that it was possibly just all the stress involved in going into the house coming out in one big hissy fit.

or she's a completely spoilt little brat.

whatever, there's something not right about her.  I'm not sure what my subconscious is picking up on, but I reckon it might be the way her jaw moves and her whole "little girl lost" act.

as she keeps saying SHE IS 24!


----------



## thefuse (May 22, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Papers reporting Pete worsened his Tourettes though ketamine, apparently he took so much he was bouncing off the walls.
> 
> From the DF's description; anyone who can bounce while K'd up, well they deserve to win BB.


its quite easy bouncing while on ketamin and a whole lot of fun too.
i had blue streaks of energy shooting out of my fingers which were projecting me into the air once


----------



## thefuse (May 22, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Quality: http://www.joelycett.co.uk/audio/nikkiremix.mp3


thats a lot funnier than watching her on the telly


----------



## The Unseen (May 22, 2006)

is it me or are Big Brother making sure on there 9pm show that Pete has a 'WANKERS' bit put on the end of the scene type thing? Ya always hear it, 'MASSIVE' when Notts bird got her bigguns out 

I fink he's wicked i do

Can't stand any of the others to be fair, the trendy crew can suck my balls, specially that Sezar the self pleaser guy. What is he? I reckon he's creeping the welsh bird out just a little bit, she seems afraid or hoping for a bloke/woman type thing going on, although she just doesn't seem overly keen...? BUT, he's such a nob head. 'CUNT'

Pete eh, eeehhhh Pete, my hero that guy.


----------



## tommers (May 22, 2006)

The Unseen said:
			
		

> Pete eh, eeehhhh Pete, my hero that guy.



yep.  just looked at putting a bet on but he's only 2/1.  very short odds for day four of a 13 week show!

he's great though, just hoping for a sezar / pete showdown.


----------



## sparkling (May 22, 2006)

Just glad I have not got smellyvision as the complaints about Dawn's BO seem to be getting worse


----------



## Fuzzy (May 22, 2006)

whats been happening today? 5 mins to the recap from the last 24 hours.


----------



## WouldBe (May 22, 2006)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> Nikki has a history of anorexia and the water thing started when she was really ill.



How many calories does she think there is in tap water  

I can't watch the show because of her it's just too cringeworthy.


----------



## sparkling (May 22, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> whats been happening today? 5 mins to the recap from the last 24 hours.




On the live show which I've watched all day having taken a sickie, Shabaz had stolen all the food and hid it, was found out, was not repentant and spent the day alone while everyone bitched and moaned about him.

Nicki had a tantrum over her hoodie which smelled of BO because apparently Dawn sat on it.

Lots of planes flew over and lots of birds sang and Pete whistle quite a bit as well.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 22, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> On the live show which I've watched all day having taken a sickie, Shabaz had stolen all the food and hid it, was found out, was not repentant and spent the day alone while everyone bitched and moaned about him.
> 
> Nicki had a tantrum over her hoodie which smelled of BO because apparently Dawn sat on it.
> 
> Lots of planes flew over and lots of birds sang and Pete whistle quite a bit as well.



thanks sparkling. thats an hour of my life i've just saved by now not having to watch the highlights program. hehe.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 22, 2006)

god nikki needs a slap.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 22, 2006)

FFS. they havent had their own stuff to shower in for 4 days. is BO really that much of an issue? get a grip you silly little twat.


----------



## loud 1 (May 22, 2006)

that shabaz is a fukin cock..

i hope he gets kicked out.

or beaten


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2006)

shabaz talking to pete who starts to tic like mad  

*whistle* wanker *meow* fuck....sorry mate...


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 22, 2006)

Is it true Pete only meaows when he fancies someone? I'm sure that's what Davina said then he came in the house - so to speak


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2006)

nikki = leia + time machine


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 22, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> surely they would know that before she went in?
> 
> to be honest when I was watching that I thought that it was possibly just all the stress involved in going into the house coming out in one big hissy fit.
> 
> ...


Well this is what I was trying to get at earlier. I think (and admittedly I haven't seen much) that both Nikki and Shazam may well have some quite serious issues, whether they'd actually go to the level of clinical diagnosis or not. Reading the thread that fingers posted earlier, in the case of Shazam I'm not the only one. After an initial spat between a couple of posters a few mental health professions say that in their opinion, there are grounds to think that Shazam might have a personality disorder.




			
				Fingers said:
			
		

> he hasn't got any friends on the outside according to the good people at Digital Spy
> 
> http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/showthread.php?t=381043



Now, it might be that BB didn't pick up these things, or they assessed them and didn't think they were bad enough. Or, more cynically, it may be that the tests are calculated so someone who is still very vulnerable to stress can still officially "pass", and that BB is picking people who fall into that category so they crack.

Either way I think BB is potentially doing some of it's contestants a disservice this time round, if not before. Obviously having a condition shouldn't stop someone from going in there, but if they're unlikely to cope, putting them in that environment for the amusement of others is something else entirely.


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2006)

pete Ftw


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 22, 2006)

Oh I love Pete.

He rocks.

And he looks damn good in that wig


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2006)

hahahhahahahaa

fucking nutjob


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 22, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Well this is what I was trying to get at earlier. I think (and admittedly I haven't seen much) that both Nikki and Shazam may well have some quite serious issues, whether they'd actually go to the level of clinical diagnosis or not. Reading the thread that fingers posted earlier, in the case of Shazam I'm not the only one. After an initial spat between a couple of posters a few mental health professions say that in their opinion, there are grounds to think that Shazam might have a personality disorder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Top post.... 

The shine for me has been taken off, i just cringe if i view.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (May 22, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> shabaz talking to pete who starts to tic like mad
> 
> *whistle* wanker *meow* fuck....sorry mate...




:lol:


----------



## zenie (May 22, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> pete Ftw



Yes!!!!

"She gets my juices flowing, where has she been all my life" (As he's sat there wearing a wig!!)


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2006)

FUCK OFF SHABBA!

"i've performed and performed and performed..."

he looks like hes taking a piss


----------



## Fuzzy (May 22, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> FUCK OFF SHABBA!
> 
> "i've performed and performed and performed..."
> 
> he looks like hes taking a piss



and BB is taking the piss out of him!! i think he's doing a good enough job himself.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 22, 2006)

He needs to get a fookin' grip


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2006)

sezer slimy cunt  shame, cause he's got a top body 

SLIIIIIIIIIIIME    

more breakdown from shabba please


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2006)

*fingers crossed for drowning*


----------



## Fuzzy (May 22, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> sezer slimy cunt  shame, cause he's got a top body



he'll be the one going for a sligh wafty in a few days when he's realised he wont get a shag.


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2006)

SLEZER FFS


----------



## Fuzzy (May 22, 2006)

pete has just got his cock out.


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2006)

OMG, PETE PEEN


----------



## Fuzzy (May 22, 2006)

looks like its just about to right kick off.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 22, 2006)

Hmmm, well hello there Petey-boy


----------



## Flashman (May 22, 2006)

Fuck me. Actually, don't


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2006)

massive flopper on his part  good lad


----------



## zenie (May 22, 2006)

I am in love with Pete!!


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I am in love with Pete!!



poor Tedix 

(then again pete appeared very...er...gifted )


----------



## mrsfran (May 22, 2006)

I'm finding it difficult to watch Shabaz clearly deeply, deeply disturbed.


----------



## mrsfran (May 22, 2006)

I looked away! Did they actually show (not so) Little Pete?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 22, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> I'm finding it difficult to watch Shabaz clearly deeply, deeply disturbed.



but isnt that the main reason you are watching it?


----------



## Flashman (May 22, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> I'm finding it difficult to watch Shabaz clearly deeply, deeply disturbed.



Or just an immature twat. Difficult to tell sometimes.


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2006)

fight time


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2006)

Im The Leader, The Leader, The Leader  Raaaaaaaaaaage


----------



## Fuzzy (May 22, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Im The Leader, The Leader, The Leader  Raaaaaaaaaaage



he's more of a big kid than nikki.


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2006)

we'll drink, a drink, a drink
to shabaz the cunt, the cunt, the cunt


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 22, 2006)

Please, let something big and hevy fall on Shahbaz. Please.


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2006)

lisa is well fucking cool 

northern as fuck


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 22, 2006)

Oh Lisa rocks


----------



## mrsfran (May 22, 2006)

I don't like Lisa. I think she could be a right nasty piece of work.


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2006)

christ, he looks like someone shoved a cockroach up his nose


----------



## zenie (May 22, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> poor Tedix



He's alright he's been playing this all afternoon it seems http://www.the-onion-bag.com/100yards.php?restart=1


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 22, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> I don't like Lisa. I think she could be a right nasty piece of work.



Naw, she's just spirited is all


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2006)

"look at it" "look at that"

 

lisas shabaz impression gives me the rofls


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2006)

richard, terrible cunt - he's a mental but FFS....

nasty fucking piece of work


----------



## mrsfran (May 22, 2006)

Pete's the only one who's acknowledged that they're all ganging up on Shabaz.


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2006)

blates making the wrong end of the stick, dawns being proper sound


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 22, 2006)

They didn't show Lea calling Shahbaz a "fucking moron"


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2006)

My mate has described Shabaz as "like lorraine kelly with a dick up her arse"

"THEY DON'T GET ME"

 

Nice one Dawn!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 22, 2006)

Go Dawn


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2006)

ladies and gentlemen, the fruitloop has landed


----------



## Fuzzy (May 22, 2006)

shabba really is losing it isnt he? fair play to dawn for trying to help him.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, Richard was harsh. Pete and Dawn realise he's got issues that need dealing with in a more consciencious way than screaming and sending him to Coventry.

That being said, what the fook does he think he'll achieve by stealing all the food???


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2006)

the way he's talking to himself is like a comic book bad guy


----------



## mrsfran (May 22, 2006)

Watching this bit where's hiding all the food is very sad.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 22, 2006)

eh compulsive viewing hey?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 22, 2006)

What do you think BB should do? He is clearly disturbed. How far should it go before they intervene?


----------



## Flashman (May 22, 2006)

Fucking Nora.


----------



## zenie (May 22, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Watching this bit where's hiding all the food is very sad.



why??


----------



## Flashman (May 22, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> What do you think BB should do? He is clearly disturbed. How far should it go before they intervene?



He needs to grow up.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 22, 2006)

Does Sezar ever wear any clothes on his top half btw?


----------



## Louloubelle (May 22, 2006)

OMG

I've hardly watched this and just caught the last 15 mins or so but that Shabaz guy seems to me to have some serious mental health issues.

No way should someone with that level of disturbance be exploited on a TV show for people's entertainment.  

I fear the first BB suicide may not be far off 

Shame on endemol

If they have any sense they'll get him out of there and into some kind of aftercare programme ASAP.  I bet they won't though, because people like watching people fall to pieces.


----------



## mrsfran (May 22, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> why??



Because he's clearly a very lonely, disturbed, unhappy man.

And yes, I'm still watching. I'm a hypocrite.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 22, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Because he's clearly a very lonely, disturbed, unhappy man.
> 
> And yes, I'm still watching. I'm a hypocrite.



but  he went in there by his own choice. are endemol exploiting him or did he go in there wanting to catapult himself to bigger and better things by getting 13 weeks exposure to the masses.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 22, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> OMG
> 
> I've hardly watched this and just caught the last 15 mins or so but that Shabaz guy seems to me to have some serious mental health issues.
> 
> ...


Tbh I had similar fleeting thoughts but then I thought I was probably being overly melodramatic myself. Depends basically if the level of narcissism is enough to withstand the treatment he's getting in that house, when he can't walk away.

If those sorts of defenses fall he has a long way to drop.  

The bit I found most telling was the "but it's just because I'm too much for you all" bit. 

Fuzzy, they make people take psychometric tests before entry for a reason. It's because endemol have an ethical duty to not exploit the currently mentally unwell.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 22, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Fuzzy, they make people take psychometric tests before entry for a reason. It's because endemol have an ethical duty to not exploit the currently mentally unwell.



i know that, but they obviously havent done a good job or they dont think he's that bad (at the moment). i mean we all sat here and watched what happened to jodie marsh in CBB and nobody did anything did they?


----------



## mrsfran (May 22, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> but  he went in there by his own choice. are endemol exploiting him or did he go in there wanting to catapult himself to bigger and better things by getting 13 weeks exposure to the masses.



Do you really think he's going to say to himself "Oh no, I don't think I'm mentally stable enough to go on BB, I won't go in. "? The man is clearly completely unable to cope.


----------



## zenie (May 22, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Because he's clearly a very lonely, disturbed, unhappy man.
> 
> And yes, I'm still watching. I'm a hypocrite.



I can understand what you're saying but surely he knew what he was signing up for?

Do you honestly think he's mentally ill and not just putting on another performance?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 22, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> i know that, but they obviously havent done a good job or they dont think he's that bad (at the moment). i mean we all sat here and watched what happened to jodie marsh in CBB and nobody did anything did they?


Well, as I said before, one possibility is that he either scored the absolute lowest he could or he faked. These sorts of things (depending on the test) can be fairly easy to fake. 

I'm thinking more and more that he's been put in _because_ he's on the edge. But of course that's just my opinion.


----------



## bonjour (May 22, 2006)

Loulou said:
			
		

> I've hardly watched this and just caught the last 15 mins or so but that Shabaz guy seems to me to have some serious mental health issues


My thoughts exactly, word by word at the end of the show.

I thought Richard "blanking him" was a bit immature, im surprised that all the housemates haven't learned that problems don't always go away if you ignore them, and Shab is one huge fucking problem.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 22, 2006)

It can go one of three ways:

1 - He'll realise his behaviour isn't 'working', calm down a bit and it will just ebb away ...

2 - He will continue to be abrasive and will be voted out next week ...

3 - He will continue to be abrasive and his mental health will suffer even more and he will deteriorate and have to be removed ...

My money's on 2 or 3, but I'm worried it will be 3.


----------



## Looby (May 22, 2006)

Shit, just watched the c4 show.  

I dozed off and missed Petes winky which sounds like the highlight. 
My housemate is in bed and was so impressed she texted me.

Shahbaz, jeeeeeeeesus. I have got really irritated with him the past few days but he really does need help and I do feel sorry for him. BB's screening of housemates really isn't doing the job, time and time again we see people in the house who just should not be there and it's awful to watch. 
Shahbaz I think is the most extreme case so far. If he was losing it in week 5 you could almost understand it and attribute a lot to the pressure of being in that confined space for so long, it's day 3 ffs. 

I think what Richard did was a bit evil and I hope he will sit down, think this through and realise how fucked up Shahbaz is. I think though he is in his own warped way trying to keep things together and I guess treating Shahbaz like a small child. If he plays up and wants attention just ignore him. It aint gonna work though.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 22, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I can understand what you're saying but surely he knew what he was signing up for?
> 
> Do you honestly think he's mentally ill and not just putting on another performance?


Have you read the thread which fingers put up (and I've quoted a little bit above)? Mental health professions are speculating that he's got some sort of personality disorder, probably narcissistic or histrionic. I don't want to make those sorts of speculations but he's definitely showing evidence of quite strong narcissistic traits. Therefore he may well have thought that everyone would have loved in, I think he may still think the public loves him. Can you really say that someone with such a potentially distorted view of himself has given informed consent?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 22, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Do you really think he's going to say to himself "Oh no, I don't think I'm mentally stable enough to go on BB, I won't go in. "? The man is clearly completely unable to cope.



no i'm not saying he'll do that. he clearly didnt. but no one forced him to think that he wanted to go in to BB other than himself. yes it may not be easy watching his obvious distress but i question why he thought he could do it and what his motives were for wanting to do it.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 22, 2006)

I read a report somewhere that Shabaz was attacked by his Dad with a claw hammer when he came out.

I'll look for a link, it was probably the News of the World....................

Edited to add link

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/tm_obj...iteid=94762&headline=gay-hell--name_page.html


----------



## zenie (May 22, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Have you read the thread which fingers put up (and I've quoted a little bit above)? Mental health professions are speculating that he's got some sort of personality disorder, probably narcissistic or histrionic. I don't want to make those sorts of speculations but he's definitely showing evidence of quite strong narcissistic traits. Therefore he may well have thought that everyone would have loved in, I think he may still think the public loves him. Can you really say that someone with such a potentially distorted view of himself has given informed consent?



Nope not read it the other thread only your bits 

I'm not a doctor I can't say or give a 'professional opinion'. I'm guessing!! 

I just dont know how much of it is the real him and how much of it is an act to play up to the cameras


----------



## Greebozz (May 22, 2006)

I agree with the poster who feel a bit of sympathy for Shabaz,  It had moments when it really felt like car crash tv.  He looks manic depressive, and in some ways he has been set up.  

And then there is the knee jerk mob cruelty from the people he can't help hurting by the way he is dealing with things,

He needs to get some help maybe see a psychatrist but not be thown out the house.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 22, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Can you really say that someone with such a potentially distorted view of himself has given informed consent?



we really dont know what view he may have of himself. he may have passed the tests with flying colours and he really does think that highly of himself. its unlikely i'm inclined to agree but at the end of the day its a TV program that has built itself on attracting self obsessed wannabees. why should endemol be completely responsible for someone wanting to play they game they are offering. if endemol shouldnt be responsible arent we for watching this freak show?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 22, 2006)

Thank fuck they didn't show Shahbaz getting his knob out.
On a more serious note C4 also missed out the moments when he repeatedly screamed that "I came here to DIE!!!!".

* Anyway. A reasonably fair highlights show tonight. Grace and Richard came out of things badly and I think they went easy on Lea and Nikki (with negative voting Nikki may be in trouble come eviction day; I think of the seven up for the vote she's the only "big personality" - Endemol would be sorry to lose her so early).
* Glyn and Bonnar should be jetisoned asap, they look completely out of their depth and they're unlikely to develop as characters. 
* With positive voting (who do you want to STAY) Bonnar may be taking the walk of shame. The Welsh vote will be split, but the female bias should do for her. Glyn needs to wake up in the next few days to be sure of avoiding eviction.
* With negative voting (who do you want to EVICT) the big characters tend to be in trouble - Nikki in this case.

It's still Pete's game. I'm sure the 11 inch schlong revelation won't harm his chances either.


----------



## Looby (May 22, 2006)

Greebozz said:
			
		

> I agree with the poster who feel a bit of sympathy for Shabaz,  It had moments when it really felt like car crash tv.  He looks manic depressive, and in some ways he has been set up.
> 
> And then there is the knee jerk mob cruelty from the people he can't help hurting by the way he is dealing with things,
> 
> He needs to get some help maybe see a psychatrist but not be thown out the house.



He's not going to get the help he needs in the house though, it's not fair on him or the other housemates to leave him in that situation if he was deemed to be unstable in some way. It's potentially a damaging environment even if you don't have any issues before you go in.


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2006)

it's all a bit rubbish in the first few days tbh, too many people and not enough understanding of the situation...i normally phase in at a month, by then it gets really bloody good


----------



## Firky (May 22, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> it's all a bit rubbish in the first few days tbh, too many people and not enough understanding of the situation...i normally phase in at a month, by then it gets really bloody good



Nah its shit, I just find myself watching it - then getting pissed off by it.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 22, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Nope not read it the other thread only your bits
> 
> I'm not a doctor I can't say or give a 'professional opinion'. I'm guessing!!
> 
> I just dont know how much of it is the real him and how much of it is an act to play up to the cameras


OK, fair point. But it's harder than you might think to keep up an act like that all the time. 

Whether he is acting or not I'd hope that the BB psychologists are getting some sort of warning bells.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 22, 2006)

So, apparently his friends on BBLB said he is not like that IRL. Either they are lying and he is unhinged/abrasive/rambunctious on the outside, or going in there has tipped him over the edge.


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2006)

or it's all balls and he's still 'performing'


----------



## Greebozz (May 22, 2006)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> He's not going to get the help he needs in the house though, it's not fair on him or the other housemates to leave him in that situation if he was deemed to be unstable in some way. It's potentially a damaging environment even if you don't have any issues before you go in.



Very true but I think that the production teem on BB have the mentality have the twisted fuck mentality of some kids that torture an animal.


----------



## Fingers (May 22, 2006)

Personaly, I think the guy has lost his shit big stylie,  seems that he has no friends on the outside and is not used to socaily interracting with groups, he needs to be pulled out befoore hee goes right over the edge


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 22, 2006)

Is everyone watching Big brother's big Brain? On Channel 4 now.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 22, 2006)

Aha, they're just selecting the last few members of the Big Brotherhood now via the medium of a group sing-song. Wasn't expecting any more members tbh, but I wouldn't be amazed to see Nikki (and maybe Imogen) getting immunity from eviction. 

Bonner now odds-on fave for the walk of shame.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 22, 2006)

Fucking 'forming, storming and norming' - how many more years are we going to have this explained to us like we are children?


----------



## chio (May 22, 2006)

I'm really, really fed up of this squeaky-voiced American bloke. What's he on about?

(Nice website by the way, VP. I recognise a few of the places on it. I'm at Staffs  )


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 22, 2006)

Thanks chio  Glad to see another Stokie (of sorts) on here


----------



## Balbi (May 22, 2006)

The old landlord of our pub had tourettes, less visible than Petes and you wouldn't notice if you didn't know. He was either whistling or tapping his tics out, always on the move - handy when you're running a pub I guess.

Good bloke - went off to University last year to, in his words, 'do something worthwhile with my life'  Top man.


----------



## sunflower (May 22, 2006)

Richard is very wrong in trying to get everyone to ignore Shahbaz.


----------



## thefuse (May 23, 2006)

poor  shabazz.
thats not nice to watch at all.
ive never found bb so unfunny before.
i didnt like it when they were all going for jodie marsh either 
but this guy needs some friends in there quick.


----------



## citygirl (May 23, 2006)

well, i hope he either gets over it soon, or walks...

give you lot someone ELSE to talk about


----------



## thefuse (May 23, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> well, i hope he either gets over it soon, or walks...
> 
> give you lot someone ELSE to talk about


lets talk about how yummy imogen is


----------



## citygirl (May 23, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> lets talk about how yummy imogen is



yeah, if you like....personally, i prefer people to have a little _more_ about them


----------



## equationgirl (May 23, 2006)

I watched it tonight, and I was quite shocked at Shabaz's state of mental health. He is obviously not coping at all well with being in the BB house - god only knows why he went in. I thought it was most telling when he said he just wanted to back home in his house, watching a dvd and enjoying the solitude. I think he doesn't interact socially much, perhaps because he's had a lot of bad experiences in the past, and he simply cannot cope in this situation.  Yes he is being fairly dramatic, but his mood swings seem extreme - the slightest little thing seems to really really upset him. I hope endemol and channel 4 are getting shabaz to talk to a mental health professional as soon as possible, or get him out of the house. I

Richard seems to have cast himself as leader and is behaving very badly towards Shabaz.

At the moment, other than Pete, I'm not really liking any of them. Like the chap on BBBB said tonight 'out of all the freaks that are in there, he's the most normal person'.


----------



## citygirl (May 23, 2006)

"BBBB"

??

 

wassat?


----------



## thefuse (May 23, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> yeah, if you like....personally, i prefer people to have a little _more_ about them


i think i've just been single for too long. she is nice to look at though.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 23, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> "BBBB"
> 
> ??
> 
> ...


 new spin off show - 
big brothers big brain


----------



## citygirl (May 23, 2006)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> new spin off show -
> big brothers big brain



oh...it's not fair...we haven't got a telly in this room 

(and that's a television!...not a "telly savalas"...Nlogax    )


----------



## The Unseen (May 23, 2006)

Imogen is a biatch, for sure. Yeah fine looking but, wouldn't ya rather something a bit more about her other than when ya dress out of the ordinary she's telling ya ya look weird, i mean come on get out more woman..

..Pete is even more a legend in my eyes for his big penis, and i'm a straight male...yep. Made me smile anyway  Lisa loved it, she's a top lass aswell. Bit wired in't she, like that me.

Felt the sorrow for Shabaz aswell, Richard got all superior for a second there and i really felt a dislike for him. Ever since then i think he's got a devious nature about him, don't trust the guy anyway. Its like he's mature, but not mature...i dunno. No need to be speaking like that whilst he's right in front of him aswell, don't get it man.

Pete though, wish he wasn't so obviously the winner then i'd put a bet on him aswell. Only worth it if ya got twenty grand! double ya money

Ah well, maybe i'll find a golden ticket and go in there and fuck it all up myself, i'm self obsessed enough i reckon  Aren't we all


----------



## isvicthere? (May 23, 2006)

I know the producers of BB probably take pride in "daring" to cross boundaries, but I think with Shabaz they are really fucked up. The bloke is clearly mentally unstable, and his inclusion draws the show resolutely into the domain of crude voyeurism. In the 18th century bored toffs would go down to Bedlam and laugh at the inmates. This BB is of the same order. It's one thing laughing at guileless "wannabes", but this is seriously mocking the afflicted.


----------



## djbombscare (May 23, 2006)

Dya think they have tinternet in the BB house cos I'd swear that Shazam was Tobyjug


----------



## Masseuse (May 23, 2006)

Mikey and Imogen surely have to be the most repulsive coupling since Saskia and the "off the hook" clown.

I wonder how their moods will be when they realise all their food is gone (hurray for Shabazz!  )


----------



## Flashman (May 23, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> I know the producers of BB probably take pride in "daring" to cross boundaries, but I think with Shabaz they are really fucked up. The bloke is clearly mentally unstable, and his inclusion draws the show resolutely into the domain of crude voyeurism. In the 18th century bored toffs would go down to Bedlam and laugh at the inmates. This BB is of the same order. It's one thing laughing at guileless "wannabes", but this is seriously mocking the afflicted.



Is he "clearly" mentally unstable though. My view is that Shabaz is an immature, self-obsessed (well, this is Big Brother, what else could one expect from some who go in there) fellow who has had a very tough life. I think the bullying aspect (which I don't condone at all)  is making it difficult for him, and it's upsetting him, his way of coping is to shout, scream and have a mard on. Doesn't make him deranged though necessarily.

Last year it was "ooh Eugene's got aspergers get him out it's not fair", he went on to have a great time finally finishing second IIRC.


----------



## mrsfran (May 23, 2006)

I'll tell you right now, if Shabaz doesn't walk and gets evicted at the first opportunity (as surely he must), I absolutely refuse to watch the inevitable hideousity of his eviction.


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Last year it was "ooh Eugene's got aspergers get him out it's not fair", he went on to have a great time finally finishing second IIRC.



yes.  exactly.

I think Shazam might actually enjoy all this, the melodramatic martyr, the persecuted minority.  Gives him a chance to put on the tears and get everything revolving around him again.

I was watching the live feed last night and they were doing some song thing.  After it finished and everybody was congratulating each other the camera focussed on shazam and you could see he was thinking "how can I get the attention back?".

Within about ten minutes he had created some sort of major drama revolving around basil and mint and they were all shouting at him again.


----------



## mrsfran (May 23, 2006)

But do you not think Shabaz's desperate over-the-top insane need for attention ALL THE TIME is in itself a manifestation of instability?


----------



## mrsfran (May 23, 2006)

In other news: girls (and gay boys) - who else fancies Pete? I'd do 'im.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 23, 2006)

> probably narcissistic



_Probably_?

I've never seen anyone his age so utterly unaware of the affect their behaviour has on others - and he's really vindicitve and inclined to lash out whenever he's called on it - viz Lisa last night (who I think is a top chick - proper mentalist).

I kinda feel sorry for him but his interaction with everyone else is either 'Oh I love you all' or 'You're all wankers'...and he _never_ let's people talk to him unless it's on his terms.


----------



## zenie (May 23, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> In other news: girls (and gay boys) - who else fancies Pete? I'd do 'im.



I wanna marry him


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (May 23, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> In other news: girls (and gay boys) - who else fancies Pete? I'd do 'im.


 which ones pete,, is it the guy with tourettes,,??

coz i think he's pretty cool,,,


----------



## mrsfran (May 23, 2006)

Yes, that's him.


----------



## sunflower (May 23, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> In other news: girls (and gay boys) - who else fancies Pete? I'd do 'im.



I think he's sweet. He reminds me a lot of Jonny Lee Miller. Would post a pic but am completely inept


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> But do you not think Shabaz's desperate over-the-top insane need for attention ALL THE TIME is in itself a manifestation of instability?



oh yeah, very probably.  To be honest I'm more worried about his complete inability to listen to anything anybody says to him, his total lack of empathy and his completely warped self-image.

but hey.


----------



## Flashman (May 23, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> But do you not think Shabaz's desperate over-the-top insane need for attention ALL THE TIME is in itself a manifestation of instability?



But this is Big Bother, and the only time it went "stable" (aside from the first one) people turned off in their droves. It's gerbils in a glass house. It's schadenfreude. The most mentally strong can become un-hinged in that sort of environment.

If anything this will help Shabaz in the future viz relationships.


----------



## Santino (May 23, 2006)

You know, it's possible to find Shabaz completely repellent on a personal level and think that he's being mistreated at the same time. He's clearly had a fucked up life to this point and it's left him incapable of dealing with people. I feel a bit sorry for him. The cunt.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 23, 2006)

Alex B said:
			
		

> You know, it's possible to find Shabaz completely repellent on a personal level and think that he's being mistreated at the same time. He's clearly had a fucked up life to this point and it's left him incapable of dealing with people. I feel a bit sorry for him. The cunt.





 




(I agree btw  )


----------



## Flashman (May 23, 2006)

Alex B said:
			
		

> You know, it's possible to find Shabaz completely repellent on a personal level and think that he's being mistreated at the same time. He's clearly had a fucked up life to this point and it's left him incapable of dealing with people. I feel a bit sorry for him. The cunt.



Oh yes I agree with most of that. I was pretty disgusted with Richard's attitude and if I was there I'd like to think I'd have stuck up for Shabba at that moment. Even though Sezer is a knob, he still had time for Shabba and twice tried to engage him only to be met with "I don't like you" and "fuck off you cunt". There's a long way to go and Shabaz is making so many enemies.

He's not incapable of dealing with people, he just doesn't want to deal with people or anything that doesn't revolve around him. Self-obsessed, selfish cunt. Not deranged though in my view.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 23, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> But do you not think Shabaz's desperate over-the-top insane need for attention ALL THE TIME is in itself a manifestation of instability?



My point entirely.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 23, 2006)

He's giving a bad name to Paki puffs everywhere. Drown the cunt!


----------



## Leon (May 23, 2006)

Hey, I've got Imogen's mobile number... And her mum's...

Anyone want it?


----------



## Flashman (May 23, 2006)

Christ no. I'd take Pete for a pint though.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 23, 2006)

Leon - you _dirty devil!_


----------



## Leon (May 23, 2006)

The Unseen said:
			
		

> Imogen is a biatch, for sure. Yeah fine looking but, wouldn't ya rather something a bit more about her other than when ya dress out of the ordinary she's telling ya ya look weird, i mean come on get out more woman..




She lives in Llanelli. Nuff said.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 23, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Self-obsessed, selfish cunt. Not deranged though in my view.


Look, not that I think it's helpful at all to start diagnosing him, so I am pointing out now this is purely _speculation_. But people who claim to be mental health professionals on other forums have said that in their opinion he may have either narcissistic personality disorder or histrionic personality disorder. 

I dunno (how can you possibly when you've only seen someone from afar for a few days?) but he's certainly showing _traits_ of both, whether those are continual traits or stress induced by the BB house. 

He could just be a good actor of course. In which case I think he's doing a bloody good job. And surely his desire to act like that the whole time could also be seen as overly theatrical and attention seeking....

Whether he has a disorder or not (which we cannot diagnose and shouldn't diagnose) I do think there's a lot of evidence to suggest that he isn't quite as stable as someone should be in that house, whether the house has created that state in him or not. And I hope the psychs on the programme are at least considering that.


----------



## Leon (May 23, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Leon - you _dirty devil!_



Hehehe I wish! Sadly it's not what you think. I interviewed her a load of times when she was Miss Wales.

Thought she was really nice (but then that's probably cos I wanted to pork her). She's the stereotypical Welsh girl and has apparently shagged the whole of Llanelli.


----------



## Kanda (May 23, 2006)

I'm moving to Llanelli!


----------



## thefuse (May 23, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> I'm moving to Llanelli!


me too!


----------



## sparkling (May 23, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> ]. But people who claim to be mental health professionals on other forums have said that in their opinion he may have either narcissistic personality disorder or histrionic personality disorder.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Can you show me this link as I would like to read this?


----------



## pk (May 23, 2006)

Watched this last night for the first time since the opening night.

I honestly cannot believe Shabollocks isn't an actor, planted in there to wind the others up.

Seriously - does anyone have any evidence to prove he's a genuine member of the public?

Because if he is for real, Channel Four/Endemol are out of order - and the bloke himself is despicable.... how anyone that cuntish has actually survived this long in the real world is beyond me, if he does end up slashing his wrists or something then I think it would have to be one of those rare cases where he's actually doing the right thing... putting himself out of what must be absolute abject misery.

The two people I quite like so far are the Mancunian Chinese lass and the black girl who was trying to help the fuckwit.


----------



## Kanda (May 23, 2006)

I'd hit it!


----------



## kyser_soze (May 23, 2006)

Leon said:
			
		

> Hehehe I wish! Sadly it's not what you think. I interviewed her a load of times when she was Miss Wales.
> 
> Thought she was really nice (but then that's probably cos I wanted to pork her). She's the stereotypical Welsh girl and has apparently shagged the whole of Llanelli.



Maybe BB is the first step in her plan to follow in CZJ-D's footsteps and shag her way to fame and a geriatric husband...


----------



## pk (May 23, 2006)

Leon said:
			
		

> She's the stereotypical Welsh girl and has apparently shagged the whole of Llanelli.



*frowns*

So, all Welsh girls are "slags"??


----------



## Santino (May 23, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Watched this last night for the first time since the opening night.
> 
> I honestly cannot believe Shabollocks isn't an actor, planted in there to wind the others up.
> 
> ...


Every year there's claims that one housemate or another is a plant, and they never are. That would be much too complicated to engineer, what with having to invent a background that held up to tabloid investigation. The fact is it's much easier to find a genuine fuckwit and put him/her in a house with a bunch of other genuine fuckwits/tossers/mentals.


----------



## pk (May 23, 2006)

Alex B said:
			
		

> Every year there's claims that one housemate or another is a plant, and they never are. That would be much too complicated to engineer, what with having to invent a background that held up to tabloid investigation. The fact is it's much easier to find a genuine fuckwit and put him/her in a house with a bunch of other genuine fuckwits/tossers/mentals.



They've had years to invent a background, an operation as large and as lucrative as Big Brother I'd have though would be worth the investment.

I just cannot believe anyone as pathetic as that person is for real.

And I don't think he'd last ten minutes in any major city acting like that, he'd be pushed in front of a train to a round of applause or something.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 23, 2006)

> I just cannot believe anyone as pathetic as that person is for real.



He's too tragic to be made up IMV.


----------



## mrsfran (May 23, 2006)

Extreme people exist.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 23, 2006)

PK - have you ever read Chuck Pahlahniuks 'True Stories'? It's all US stuff, but most of the tales are WAY stranger than fiction (indeed, there's a couple that if you encoutered them in a work of fiction you'd probably criticise the writer for being unrealistic) so I pretty much accept now that there are no limits to people...


----------



## ch750536 (May 23, 2006)

On the point of Shabaz believing he is super human:

We are all to blame, we being the collective people who view BB. When they went in to the house we had a 30 second video clip, 30 seconds to judge someones character.

What happened?

Shabaz said 'I'm a paki poof' and came out to the most applause of all the contestants. What were we thinking? 'Hes a paki and a puff so lets applaud'?

In my opinion, a million times more shallow than any of the contestants, including Shabaz.

Don't get me started on the 'boos' for the one who had the boob job.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 23, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Can you show me this link as I would like to read this?


Fingers posted it earlier, it's only the Digital Spy forum, there's a bit of a spat for the first couple of pages but it was post #75 which caught my eye.

http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/showthread.php?t=381043&page=1&pp=25

While saying that I agree with the criticisms that professionals really shouldn't and can't make diagnoses after just seeing someone for a few days on telly. But if you consider that the poster here is speculating rather than attempting to make diagnosis then everyone is speculating when you get down to it.

Edit: I think that should have been made clearer though.


----------



## Flashman (May 23, 2006)

Lea was booed because of her views on fat people.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 23, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> I just cannot believe anyone as pathetic as that person is for real.


Whether he's acting or not, sadly there are many people who do act like this, and who do have very unhappy lives as a result. 

Admittedly it's possible his behaviour is intensifying as a result of being in such a stressful environment, so in actual fact neither the "he acts like this all the time" or "he's putting on an act" are true. But still, BB has as duty to try and assess coping strategies in such situations.


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 23, 2006)

On the subject of the lovely Pete - did you *see* the size of his willy? 

I want to marry him.


----------



## mrsfran (May 23, 2006)

I looked away from the telly for the short moment it was on. I am so sad that I missed it.

If anyone should happen to know where one could see a screen cap...?


----------



## thefuse (May 23, 2006)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> On the subject of the lovely Pete - did you *see* the size of his willy?
> 
> I want to marry him.


how shallow  

did you see that pic of imogen on the last page though? hubba hubba


----------



## thefuse (May 23, 2006)

poor old glynn has been in those shorts (with no pants) for 5 days.
surely someone could lend him a shirt?

does anyone else have trouble watching the live feed?
i find it so irritating with the sound going on and off every few seconds that
I generally give up on it after a couple of minutes.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (May 23, 2006)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> On the subject of the lovely Pete - did you *see* the size of his willy?
> 
> I want to marry him.


  I didnt see his willy,,, 

how comes you seen it and i didnt,,,


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 23, 2006)

I sincerely think that death is Shabats best option. If nothing else it would assure him eternal fame.


----------



## mrsfran (May 23, 2006)

What happened to Dawn's vow in her introduction video that she doesn't like people, doesn't want to make friends, doesn't need anyone, etc?


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> What happened to Dawn's vow in her introduction video that she doesn't like people, doesn't want to make friends, doesn't need anyone, etc?



BB contestant in "not like audition video" shock!


----------



## thefuse (May 23, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> What happened to Dawn's vow in her introduction video that she doesn't like people, doesn't want to make friends, doesn't need anyone, etc?


i was wondering that. 
it must have been either a defense strategy or a blag to get her in


----------



## Treebeak (May 23, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> I'd hit it!




I'd hit her in the face


----------



## pk (May 23, 2006)

Treebeak said:
			
		

> I'd hit her in the face



Would you?

I'd slap her pert botty... though I'd be risking a kick in the Goebbels off the missus...


----------



## Kanda (May 23, 2006)

Hi hun  

/hides


----------



## pk (May 23, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> PK - have you ever read Chuck Pahlahniuks 'True Stories'?



Sounds interesting, cheers, I'll track it down...


----------



## Hitman Tim (May 23, 2006)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> On the subject of the lovely Pete - did you *see* the size of his willy?
> 
> I want to marry him.



THEY SHOW STUFF LIKE THT ON TV?!?!?!   

We have censors up the ass on TV here.  BOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## pk (May 23, 2006)

Hitman Tim said:
			
		

> We have censors up the ass on TV here.



Surely that's termed "endoscopy"?


----------



## Mogden (May 23, 2006)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> I sincerely think that death is Shabats best option. If nothing else it would assure him eternal fame.



You're closer to the truth than you realise!!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/5008062.stm


----------



## Treebeak (May 23, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Would you?
> 
> I'd slap her pert botty... though I'd be risking a kick in the Goebbels off the missus...



My point entirely. Kanda may well hide!!! 

Roll on the world cup when all women kind are dispensed with in favour of 11 sweaty men.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 23, 2006)

> Campaigners have accused Channel 4 of exploiting contestant Pete Bennett, who has Tourette Syndrome.



You have to love this - Pete's probably going to win, is (seemingly) pretty much the nicest person in there, he's really funny...if anything he's giving an amazingly positive view of Tourettes...can anyone remember of any Transexual/Transgender groups that complained about Nadia being 'exploited' by the show?


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 23, 2006)

Well you just got a quick flash - but Pete's willy was *HUGE*. Apparantly one of his mates says its 11 inches [according to digitalspy] - as my bloke pointed out it looked like a babies arm.


----------



## Mogden (May 23, 2006)

That Tourette's chap who was interviewed who said that the kid in the supermarket isn't going to laugh and point at Tourette sufferers but understand what the condition is as a result of BB. That's got to be a good thing IMO.


----------



## Balbi (May 23, 2006)

someone on DS has found screenies and promo pics from Leas upcoming hardcore porn release 

Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear


----------



## pk (May 23, 2006)

> "The 37-year-old Glaswegian Shabaz described himself as "a dead man walking" and said the reality television series was to be "his last curtain call".
> 
> "I came here to die on this programme," he told concerned housemates."



Good, well get on with it then you tedious cunt, see if I give a flying fuck.


----------



## Belushi (May 23, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> someone on DS has found screenies and promo pics from Leas upcoming hardcore porn release
> 
> Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear



They'd have to pay me to watch her in a porno.


----------



## Mogden (May 23, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> someone on DS has found screenies and promo pics from Leas upcoming hardcore porn release
> 
> Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear




I looked at them out of curiosity at home the other night. Wish I hadn't


----------



## pk (May 23, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> someone on DS has found screenies and promo pics from Leas upcoming hardcore porn release
> 
> Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear



It's called "Casting Cuties - Volume Four".

DEFINITELY NOT WORK SAFE, OR SUITABLE IF YOU HAVE KIDS AROUND!!

Some sample pics from the video:
www.cathybarry.com/html/samples/lea_tony1.htm
www.cathybarry.com/html/samples/lea_tony2.htm


Jesus Christ, is it me or is she just such a disgusting-looking woman I'd feel ill if she were 500 yards away..?


----------



## zenie (May 23, 2006)

OMG!!1!!

LMAO @ Pk 

<edit> Why the edit??


----------



## pk (May 23, 2006)

"Casting Cuties" ???

Since when did rancid orange old biddies with a face like Stallone's mum become "cuties" ??


----------



## pk (May 23, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> OMG!!1!!
> 
> LMAO @ Pk
> 
> <edit> Why the edit??



Links were broken... just kept in the working ones..


----------



## han (May 23, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> You have to love this - Pete's probably going to win, is (seemingly) pretty much the nicest person in there, he's really funny...if anything he's giving an amazingly positive view of Tourettes...can anyone remember of any Transexual/Transgender groups that complained about Nadia being 'exploited' by the show?



I totally agree with that.

Well - the only ones I like are the Mancunian woman, the black lady and the bloke with tourettes (Pete). I can't remember all of their names unfortunately.  They all seem sound.

The rest of them are all bloody horrible! (Excepting perhaps the skinny quiet Welsh bloke who seems ok but is a bit of a nonentity at the moment).

The way that gay bloke told everyone to ignore Shabazz was just so nasty. I know Shabazz is probably one of the most irritating, draining and tragic characters ever to have been on Big Brother, but even so, is that any reason to be QUITE so nasty to him? To ignore him and to deny his existence?

He's clearly got mental health issues and is a really unhappy person. He's a product of his life experience and I feel sorry for the geezer. He needs to be shown a bit of lurve. I wouldn't want to be stuck in a house with him though <shudder>. Or any of them for that matter. I don't think people with mental health issues should be allowed on BB. It's fuckin sick. 

Anyone who goes on BB needs their head seeing too. God. I can't believe I'm getting addicted to this AGAIN!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 23, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Since when did rancid orange old biddies with a face like Stallone's mum become "cuties" ??



Is she _really_ only 35?


----------



## zenie (May 23, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> Is she _really_ only 35?



no 58


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 23, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> no 58



Arf!

I'm sure it's already but said but what's with those eyebrows already??!?!?


----------



## pk (May 23, 2006)

LOL, it's a Shabaz remix...

http://www.joelycett.co.uk/audio/shahbang.mp3


----------



## Flashman (May 23, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> Is she _really_ only 35?



If she's 35 my cock is as big as Tweet Tweet Pete's.


----------



## han (May 23, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Some sample pics from the video:
> www.cathybarry.com/html/samples/lea_tony1.htm
> www.cathybarry.com/html/samples/lea_tony2.htm
> 
> ...



  oh my god......


----------



## kyser_soze (May 23, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> It's called "Casting Cuties - Volume Four".
> 
> DEFINITELY NOT WORK SAFE, OR SUITABLE IF YOU HAVE KIDS AROUND!!
> 
> ...



Jesus H Christ...I've seen some rough birds in low budget Europorn but...ewwwwww. That's just _nasty_


----------



## Flashman (May 23, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> It's called "Casting Cuties - Volume Four".
> 
> DEFINITELY NOT WORK SAFE, OR SUITABLE IF YOU HAVE KIDS AROUND!!
> 
> ...



Clearly she has mental health issues.


----------



## pk (May 23, 2006)

I'll post this picture in the hope that it might negate some of the queasy feelings some of you might have experienced viewing the porn shots of Lea..


----------



## Kanda (May 23, 2006)

Rawr! Good work


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 23, 2006)

If Shabaz tops himself, but doesn't get voted out, do they have to keep the corpse in the house until he does get voted out? Does anyone know how the rules stand on this?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 23, 2006)

The other housemates have to eat him


----------



## Balbi (May 23, 2006)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> If Shabaz tops himself, but doesn't get voted out, do they have to keep the corpse in the house until he does get voted out? Does anyone know how the rules stand on this?



"Housemates, you have been provided with seven shovels, a cardboard coffin and a vicars outfit. In order to recieve the luxury food budget you must dig a hole exactly six feet and bury Shabaz - then conduct a service of memorial. Anyone not participating will count as a failed task"


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 23, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> The other housemates have to eat him



Now that would be damned good telly!


----------



## kyser_soze (May 23, 2006)

Can I also just point out that I don't see anyone questioning Nikki's snaity/mental health despite her completely fucking loosing it over having to drink tapwater (she's clearly got some kind of OCD - witness her reaction to the 'smelly towel' incident...)


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 23, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Anyone who goes on BB needs their head seeing too. God. I can't believe I'm getting addicted to this AGAIN!


I've managed to avoid it until I look at it for five minutes this morning and it's rubbernecking car crash stuff, but within seconds I was seeing the splits in the group, thinking he/she's not going to last it etc.

It was just like it had never been off the telly.


----------



## Flashman (May 23, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Can I also just point out that I don't see anyone questioning Nikki's snaity/mental health despite her completely fucking loosing it over having to drink tapwater (she's clearly got some kind of OCD - witness her reaction to the 'smelly towel' incident...)



Couldn't agree more. People can be too precious about these wannabe wankers, they're there to be laughed at and humiliated, it's the price they have to pay. They know that, we know that, if you don't like it turn over.


----------



## Aitch (May 23, 2006)

Nah she hasn't got OCD she's a spoilt brat.  Whoever brought her up should be cringeing and embarrassed watching her behaviour.  Thing is they're probably saying oooh my poor little princess  

She reminds me of that girl on tv when I was a kid

" i'll scweeem and scweeem and scweem until i'm sick"


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 23, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Couldn't agree more. People can be too precious about these wannabe wankers, they're there to be laughed at and humiliated, they know that, we know that, if you don't like it turn over.


So, say for example if Shabbaz does top himself after the show that's OK then? 

And actually kyser...

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4591696&postcount=521

Plus I think my first post on here was to express surprise that on only day 2 or 3 contestants seemed to be cracking up, which makes me suspect hat BB may have delibarately picked people who just about passed tests but who they knew would lose it. (allegedly or summit).


----------



## Treebeak (May 23, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Rawr! Good work



So, Imogen V Kate Lawler?


----------



## kyser_soze (May 23, 2006)

It's more down to the almost instant 'This person must be mentally ill, Endemol are fuckers for doing this' etc etc as opposed to 'He's a complete twat who has no empathy for anyone else'

Don't forget, C4/Edemol would be liable if one of the housemates went postal and decided to start killing all the others so they aren't going to just chuck someone in there without checking first.


----------



## Santino (May 23, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> It's more down to the almost instant 'This person must be mentally ill, Endemol are fuckers for doing this' etc etc as opposed to 'He's a complete twat who has no empathy for anyone else'


As I mentioned above, those two views are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 23, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> It's more down to the almost instant 'This person must be mentally ill, Endemol are fuckers for doing this' etc etc as opposed to 'He's a complete twat who has no empathy for anyone else'


_If_ he could be diagnosed as personality disordered, and that's a huge if, then actually that's a massive debate both officially and unofficially in mental health. I've certainly worked with people who have no sympathy at all for various people with various PDs, even those who just harm themselves on the ward (rather than say take it out on staff).


----------



## RaverDrew (May 23, 2006)

Aitch said:
			
		

> Nah she hasn't got OCD she's a spoilt brat.  Whoever brought her up should be cringeing and embarrassed watching her behaviour.  Thing is they're probably saying oooh my poor little princess
> 
> She reminds me of that girl on tv when I was a kid
> 
> " i'll scweeem and scweeem and scweem until i'm sick"



 too right !!!  She's a right precious little madam.


----------



## Flashman (May 23, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> So, say for example if Shabbaz does top himself after the show that's OK then?



Crumbs no.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 23, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> So, say for example if Shabbaz does top himself after the show that's OK then?
> 
> And actually kyser...
> 
> ...



I'd question why she's applied to go into the house if that's true - if she's _that_ much of a mess why apply in the first place? Wouldn't her shrink have told her not to do this? Surely they would have seen a report from him on her if she was still in therapy. I don't buy it that Endemol have been negligent - they're too open to liability in something like this.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 23, 2006)

Alex B said:
			
		

> As I mentioned above, those two views are not mutually exclusive.



It was more a criticism of the response to what's happening on here - and if you read my post about 5 up from your original comment on this you'd see I said the same thing.


----------



## sparkling (May 23, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> It's called "Casting Cuties - Volume Four".
> 
> DEFINITELY NOT WORK SAFE, OR SUITABLE IF YOU HAVE KIDS AROUND!!
> 
> ...



She was so upset at getting booed the other night because she worries about her eleven year old...shame she didn't worry about him before making those films. 


Having said all that she is coming across in the house as pretty much okay.  I have to say I prefer her to Lisa who I know most people in here like.  I don't.  I find her a bit of a bully, self centred and irritating...but then again Pete really likes her so  maybe she can't be all bad afterall.


----------



## girasol (May 23, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Can I also just point out that I don't see anyone questioning Nikki's snaity/mental health despite her completely fucking loosing it over having to drink tapwater (she's clearly got some kind of OCD - *witness her reaction to the 'smelly towel' incident...*)



That was really disturbing...  

I was screaming at the telling 'How old are you???'  What an idiot Nikki is...


----------



## Louloubelle (May 23, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Can I also just point out that I don't see anyone questioning Nikki's snaity/mental health despite her completely fucking loosing it over having to drink tapwater (she's clearly got some kind of OCD - witness her reaction to the 'smelly towel' incident...)



I saw that last night and I have to say that she does seem to be someone who is, well let's just say "unable to tolerate frustration".  This is not a good indicator of mental health. 

I don't think it's right to attempt to diagnose people in this situation, but I am concerend about shabaz abd nikki, they both seem to be extremely vulnerable and I don't think they should be on BB.


----------



## Louloubelle (May 23, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> It's more down to the almost instant 'This person must be mentally ill, Endemol are fuckers for doing this' etc etc as opposed to 'He's a complete twat who has no empathy for anyone else'
> 
> Don't forget, C4/Edemol would be liable if one of the housemates went postal and decided to start killing all the others so they aren't going to just chuck someone in there without checking first.




I think that both Nikki and shabaz are extremely unlikable people.  They both seem selfish, self preoccupied, naricisistic and unable to fully see things from otehr people's point of view. 


I dunno who they've got vetting the applicants for mental health problems but this time round they seem to have purposely selected people who are at risk of harming themselves or others, either that or they don't know what they're doing.


----------



## magneze (May 23, 2006)

The only reason they all want to be on BB is because you all watch it religiously.

It's all your fault.

Sad but true ...


----------



## kyser_soze (May 23, 2006)

> I dunno who they've got vetting the applicants for mental health problems but this time round they seem to have purposely selected people who are at risk of harming themselves or others, either that or they don't know what they're doing.



That's _really_ idle speculation Lou - the point being that to get insurance for the show Endemol would have had to show due dilligence to the insurers that they had carried out this kind of screening.

It is of course entirely possible that they didn't know Shabaz was going to behave like this - humans being pretty unpredictable creatures, especially in unreality TV like BB.

I mean, much the same can be said of both Jack Dee, Vanessa Feltz and other Celeb BB constestants, who seem to manifest some kind of craziness (and let's face it - the desire to be famous full stop comes from deep seated insecurity)


----------



## mrsfran (May 23, 2006)

What did Jack Dee do that was so bad? I don't remember him being mental.


----------



## fractionMan (May 23, 2006)

Have any of them got their tits out yet?


----------



## mrsfran (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, Nikki did. Showing off her implants.


----------



## Flashman (May 23, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> What did Jack Dee do that was so bad? I don't remember him being mental.



I don't remember much of Dee either. He won't allow any footage of his incarceration to be shown though, so he must be pretty embarrassed about it.


----------



## Flashman (May 23, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Have any of them got their tits out yet?



It's all about cocks this year.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 23, 2006)

Whats Dawn doing with her hair, it must be really sweaty and stuck down now, she looks really pretty in her photo.

Leah looks very pretty without her make up , and re her age, she was 22 stone so there's going to be some sag.

Glyn is going to be scarred for life after this..he doesn't even speak English fluently he said.

Lisa - like her but gets a bit aggressive when pissed

Richard - liked him at first, think he's a bit sleazy now after the pool.

George - Tim nice but Dim

Slezer - cunt 

Imogen - beautiful but knows it

Rest of the others non -descript.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 23, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> What did Jack Dee do that was so bad? I don't remember him being mental.


I thought it was that others were drinking and he found it difficult to take, so he scarpered. Which if that was the case could be seen as quite a good way of coping with things tbh!

I didn't see it though so that's just what I've been told.

For me the point of all of this isn't just should certain people be in there, but are BB putting in people who they suspect are going to crack? Well, they want everyone to crack in a way, after all whole experience is meant to be stressful (which is what leads to some of the more interesting reactions) and it was quite interesting hearing BB talk about the way the house has been designed to look trendy but actually to put psychological strain on all the contestants. But I guess the debate is have lines been crossed with certain contestants?

And indeed, should there be lines? I think there should be obviously, I wonder where others would draw those though.


----------



## han (May 23, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> People can be too precious about these wannabe wankers, they're there to be laughed at and humiliated, it's the price they have to pay.



Actually I agree with that to an extent. You'd have to be such a desperado to appear on BB that in a way you deserve all you get. Unless you're mentally ill, of course. 

That Nikki stuff with the tap water and then the towel was SO cringeworthy.

How can anyone find the idea of drinking tap water disgusting?! We're one of the privileged countries in the world where everyone actually has access to it ffs.


----------



## girasol (May 23, 2006)

BB, does tend to cross the line, remember Michael Barrymore?  He  was obviously at breaking point.

I'm sorry, I dont' think putting Shahbaz on suicide watch is enough, he should be taken out of the house, IMO.

IIRC Jack Dee was one of the sanest contestants ever?  Unless I missed something at the time...

** slaps self for getting sucked into BB once again **


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 23, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> ** slaps self for getting sucked into BB once again **


And I take it from this that Magneze is not quite so keen?




			
				Magneze said:
			
		

> The only reason they all want to be on BB is because you all watch it religiously.
> 
> It's all your fault.
> 
> Sad but true ...


Crispy thinks I'm pathetic for watching BB and said the other day that he loves me less.  

Can we form some sort of solidarity movement? 

I agree about Barrymore btw, but I dunno, it appears to me that each year they try and push things a little bit more. Whether Shabbaz is too far or not, if they carry on doing this they might well go too far one day.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 23, 2006)

> How can anyone find the idea of drinking tap water disgusting?! We're one of the privileged countries in the world where everyone actually has access to it ffs.



I've met a couple of people who won't drink tap water (one on these boards in fact) - altho I doubt they'd freak quite as much if that was all they had!!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 23, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> How can anyone find the idea of drinking tap water disgusting?! We're one of the privileged countries in the world where everyone actually has access to it ffs.


I have to say Leeds tap water is pretty minging tbh (fine with squash though)


----------



## mrsfran (May 23, 2006)

Not only does my other half also love BB, he posts on this thread. I'm so pleased.


----------



## Flashman (May 23, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> BB, does tend to cross the line, remember Michael Barrymore?  He  was obviously at breaking point.
> 
> I'm sorry, I dont' think putting Shahbaz on suicide watch is enough, he should be taken out of the house, IMO.



Barrymore went in of his own volition to try to resurrect his flagging career. 

Potential housemates go through pretty strenuous interviews, they are told in no uncertain terms they will be mentally and physically challenged, they are locked away for two weeks before-hand with no friends or family around and studied, most if not all would've seen previous BBs anyway and it's pretty obvious what goes on.

Shabaz is being treated well by BB, has been in the diary room for hours talking it through. I'm not sure what else they can do really, they probably know he's just acting the cunt anyway.

Shabaz is attention-seeking and behaving like a seven year old. If it honestly became too much for someone they would leave.


----------



## Spion (May 23, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> I have to say Leeds tap water is pretty minging tbh (fine with squash though)



Eh? There must be something wrong with your tank or pipes. Yorkshire Water is ace.


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 23, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> Eh? There must be something wrong with your tank or pipes. Yorkshire Water is ace.



Innit?   It is practically spring water,coming from bore-holes under the moors.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 23, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> Eh? There must be something wrong with your tank or pipes. Yorkshire Water is ace.


Dahn South again now (London) and love the water here. I think it's something to do with growing up with hard water.

Sorry, but I spent 3 years seriously not being able to drink water straight from the tap without adding stuff.  

And I'm sure it took longer for my conditioner to wash out!


----------



## kyser_soze (May 23, 2006)

i didn't think you were supposed to use conditioner in soft water areas...or indeed have to...


----------



## Spion (May 23, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Dahn South again now (London) and love the water here. I think it's something to do with growing up with hard water.
> 
> Sorry, but I spent 3 years seriously not being able to drink water straight from the tap without adding stuff.
> 
> And I'm sure it took longer for my conditioner to wash out!



Ah, i see, a Londoner. Now I understand why you can't drink water without having had sewage washed through it a few times. Each to their own.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 23, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> Ah, i see, a Londoner. Now I understand why you can't drink water without having had sewage washed through it a few times. Each to their own.


Heh! 

I actually grew up on the Sussex coast which seems to be built on chalk so I think I've just got conditioned into liking hard water.

But anyway, this is somewhat of a tangent so I'll stop there.


----------



## Spion (May 23, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Heh!
> 
> I actually grew up on the Sussex coast which seems to be built on chalk so I think I've just got conditioned into liking hard water.
> 
> But anyway, this is somewhat of a tangent so I'll stop there.



Quite. But I think we can pride ourselves on a 6 post derail on water quality in the middle of a BB thread (pats self on back)


----------



## girasol (May 23, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> And I take it from this that Magneze is not quite so keen?
> 
> 
> Crispy thinks I'm pathetic for watching BB and said the other day that he loves me less.
> ...



Magneze was watching it with me last night, in fact he suggested we put it on!  And we were both cringing and shouting at the telly...   (although I suspect I'm more into it than he is).

I've always watched because I find it fascinating, watching how people behave, etc.  Sadly, it's true that if they picked perfectly reasonable people then nobody would watch because everyone would get along famously...  (unless they gave everyone drugs but that's not allowed, although they do give them alcohol to stir things up)

There's a very fine line between entertainment and insanity...


----------



## Masseuse (May 23, 2006)

Shabaz has exactly the same accent and exactly the same insane persecution complex as my stepmum-in-law.  Watching him is bringing back oh so many lovely memories of witnessing crazy tantrums in the street and tears in restaurants.  Once this type of person gets into a certain frame of mind there is absolutely no stopping them.  Like someone (Alex?) said previously you can feel a certain amount of sympathy for their obvious pain and fucked-upness, but bloody hell, they are difficult enough to go out for a drink with never mind _living_ with the buggers.


----------



## camouflage (May 23, 2006)

Shebaz, a man tortured by his own hyper-sensitive soul and neediness to be noticed.


----------



## Louloubelle (May 23, 2006)

Re the water thing, while it appears to be selfish and tantrumy, it's not uncommon for extremely anxious people with certain types of mental health problems to besome preoccupied with perceived dangers and contaminants inside food, drinks and other things that most people take for granted as being perfectly harmless. 

I don't know enough about Nikki to comment but the issue of the_ reality _ of whether the water tastes good or may be completely missing the point.


----------



## Santino (May 23, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Not only does my other half also love BB, he posts on this thread. I'm so pleased.


I hate myself for it though.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 23, 2006)

its started already this year - giving names to the contestants other than there own. who remembers Mary? 

i have to laugh at how many different names shabbazz has already been called.


----------



## han (May 23, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> i have to laugh at how many different names shabbazz has already been called.



I think it's pretty cruel the way they get his name wrong - and it's often deliberate. They often say 'Shabwhatever his name is', or 'shabwotsit', and it's a way of basically demonstrating their hatred of him. FFS - how long does it take to remember the names of people you're living with for 24 hrs a day?!

Well - whether he's mentally ill and a cruelly tortured soul, or - just a nasty, selfish, irritating pain in the arse, it's fascinating telly.....

Ho hum....


----------



## The Unseen (May 23, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> I think it's pretty cruel the way they get his name wrong - and it's often deliberate. They often say 'Shabwhatever his name is', or 'shabwotsit', and it's a way of basically demonstrating their hatred of him. FFS - how long does it take to remember the names of people you're living with for 24 hrs a day?!
> 
> Well - whether he's mentally ill and a cruelly tortured soul, or - just a nasty, selfish, irritating pain in the arse, it's fascinating telly.....
> 
> Ho hum....


yes!

and also shows the nations lack of care for such a person! The nation would rather him crawl back into his hole and hide away obviously, then they'd not have to notice it  

thats why he's in there imo, but its all gone horribly wrong!

What a house though, Pete man...love him, wish he was my best friend  (puts back on white coat )


----------



## Kanda (May 23, 2006)

Even with the sound off and birds whistling Nikki is an annoying cunt!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 23, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Even with the sound off and birds whistling Nikki is an annoying cunt!



hehe  



> I think it's pretty cruel the way *they* get his name wrong



i didnt mean the housemates. i meant the posters on here. 

shazzam.


----------



## ZIZI (May 23, 2006)

Don't know if any of you have seen this link, but its really funny.

http://www.anorak.co.uk/news.cfm?cat_id=59


----------



## thefuse (May 23, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Shabaz has exactly the same accent and exactly the same insane persecution complex as my stepmum-in-law.  Watching him is bringing back oh so many lovely memories of witnessing crazy tantrums in the street and tears in restaurants.  Once this type of person gets into a certain frame of mind there is absolutely no stopping them.  Like someone (Alex?) said previously you can feel a certain amount of sympathy for their obvious pain and fucked-upness, but bloody hell, they are difficult enough to go out for a drink with never mind _living_ with the buggers.


funnily enough he completely reminds me of a good mate of mine who came from the same area. he also had a knack of winding everyone right up and making enemies everywhere we went, for no good reason


----------



## Aravis (May 23, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> I didnt see his willy,,,
> 
> how comes you seen it and i didnt,,,



I want to see his willy too


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 23, 2006)

Shabbaz has been REMOVED from the BB house.


----------



## Greebozz (May 23, 2006)

A bit earlyer on live streaming  they all seemed to be dressing up a prostitutes, oh yeah now were are talking.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 23, 2006)

removed?? I hope so. I thought he'd 'left'
Its not responsible to leave someone so unpredictable in there while they are threatening to kill themselves


----------



## Blagsta (May 23, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> _If_ he could be diagnosed as personality disordered, and that's a huge if, then actually that's a massive debate both officially and unofficially in mental health. I've certainly worked with people who have no sympathy at all for various people with various PDs, even those who just harm themselves on the ward (rather than say take it out on staff).



One of my work mates raised the idea that Shabaz could have a PD.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 23, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Shabbaz has been REMOVED from the BB house.



have they said why? it wont be on tonights BB as that just covers yesterday. whats been happening?


----------



## punkrockfaggot (May 23, 2006)

Its a strnage toss-up for me, on one side, there's me Hicks/Nietzsche devil Leo that says 'the sooner this fuck tops himself the better the world will be' and the other sides like 'yay, lets watch some disturbed young man destroy himself and open himself up to press attack..'...

Awaiting the ScUMs poin of view...

incidientally, a friend of mine who happens to be 'a paki poof', and quite camp, will no doubt be spittying feathers at the bastard... i'll ask him...

Oh and Pete should be president of Britain.


----------



## zenie (May 23, 2006)

Where do you watch the live feed?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 23, 2006)

anyone else had problems registering on digital spy. i'm sure that i cant get the image verification thing wrong 6 times.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 23, 2006)

The Shahbaz fiasco doesn't reflect well on anyone. He's now seen nationwide as an unbalanced, suicidal maniac - without the possibility of public redemption and acceptablility that further time in the house may (however unlikely) have brought. I dread to imagine what his day-to-day life is going to be like now.
The HMs (Pete excepted) have behaved in a bullying, aggressive manner to someone who quite clearly doesn't have the mechanisms to deal with such a difficult, public situation. Richard in particular has a lot to answer for.
Endemol's screening proceedures have to be looked at. The guy shouldn't have been allowed in, something that was blindingly obvious from about day 2. This criticism may well apply to Nikki too, but that remains to be seen as she's been shielded while Shahbaz has taken the flak.

We all gawp at the freaks, yes. Some of us even make money from them. But I like to think we do this on the understanding that the deal is a two-way undertaking - they trade dignity for 15mins of fame and a lucrative deal with Heat, we get a little entertainment from them in return. I don't expect to have to seriously worry about having blood on my hands from someone coming on the show "to die".

Tara Shahbaz. Take erm... care out there.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 23, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Where do you watch the live feed?



If you've got Freeview it's on 305. You may need to do a new scan for channels.


----------



## Santino (May 23, 2006)

How is 305 different from E4?


----------



## zenie (May 23, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> If you've got Freeview it's on 305. You may need to do a new scan for channels.



Ummm...I have sky?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 23, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> The Shahbaz fiasco doesn't reflect well on anyone. He's now seen nationwide as an unbalanced, suicidal maniac - without the possibility of public redemption and acceptablility that further time in the house may (however unlikely) have brought. I dread to imagine what his day-to-day life is going to be like now.
> The HMs (Pete excepted) have behaved in a bullying, aggressive manner to someone who quite clearly doesn't have the mechanisms to deal with such a difficult, public situation. Richard in particular has a lot to answer for.
> Endemol's screening proceedures have to be looked at. The guy shouldn't have been allowed in, something that was blindingly obvious from about day 2. This criticism may well apply to Nikki too, but that remains to be seen as she's been shielded while Shahbaz has taken the flak.
> 
> ...



sound post. i guess we're all watching it arent we?


----------



## magneze (May 23, 2006)

This happens every year. X is imbalaced. Y is fucking suicidal, the producers should be shot. It's all a game. These people will leave and present a show on ITV Play or something and retire to the Cotswolds.

It is the way of things ...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 23, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Ummm...I have sky?


its on e4
you can only get e4 on sy if you subscribe 
but if you do you press the red button if its not showing on the main screen


----------



## zenie (May 23, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> This happens every year. X is imbalaced. Y is fucking suicidal, the producers should be shot. It's all a game. These people will leave and present a show on ITV Play or something and retire to the Cotswolds.
> 
> It is the way of things ...



But you don't watch it do you Magneze?


----------



## zenie (May 23, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> its on e4
> you can only get e4 on sy if you subscribe
> but if you do you press the red button if its not showing on the main screen



oh I have E4.  

I've pressed the red button and it brings up Big Brother Live. Oh shit I'm doomed!!  

How else would you have sky if you didn't subscribe?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 23, 2006)

i'm beginning to get used to pete's ticks. i admit when i first heard them i did find them amusing but now i'm becoming aware of it and normalised to them i'm much more accepting. still every now and again they do bring a smile to my face.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 23, 2006)

FFS nikki has just had another hissy fit about BO.


----------



## magneze (May 23, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> But you don't watch it do you Magneze?


Oh no. I just like pointing out the paradox that is Big Brother...


----------



## zenie (May 23, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> i'm beginning to get used to pete's ticks. i admit when i first heard them i did find them amusing but now i'm becoming aware of it and normalised to them i'm much more accepting. still every now and again they do bring a smile to my face.



Was Pete just talking about being on ketamine?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 23, 2006)

George says: "Top Spec Bitch"


----------



## obanite (May 23, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Was Pete just talking about being on ketamine?



haha that's what i thought - bet they cut it out of context as it's still a bit early to be talking about risque things like drugs!!


----------



## Aravis (May 23, 2006)

George and Mikey are such a pair of silly little tossers.


----------



## girasol (May 23, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Was Pete just talking about being on ketamine?



That's what I thought too...

Friends on spirals... It all seemed so real...


----------



## pk (May 23, 2006)

Shabbaspazz has been removed?

Shame, I was looking forward to his getting booed to fuck on public vote exit.


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 23, 2006)

i wanted him to commit suicide on live-tv.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 23, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> i wanted him to commit suicide on live-tv.



What the fuck for??????


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 23, 2006)

hopefully, a live suicide should cancel this godforsaken show.


----------



## zenie (May 23, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> That's what I thought too...
> 
> Friends on spirals... It all seemed so real...



LMAO!! Indeed!!


----------



## pk (May 23, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> i wanted him to commit suicide on live-tv.



I'm not sure about that. 

Besides, he'd never have the bottle to top himself, it's just attention seeking.

As for the possibility of him having a personality disorder: that has to be the most obvious conclusion I have ever read on this site.

I swear he's an actor though. Nobody is that fuckwitted and still breathing.


----------



## pk (May 23, 2006)

Looks like the rest of the series is going to be the Cezar and Imogen love-in.

*yawns*


----------



## pk (May 23, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> hopefully, a live suicide should cancel this godforsaken show.



That's one possibility. It's the only thing that will wipe the smug grin off Davina's boat race.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 23, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Looks like the rest of the series is going to be the Cezar and Imogen love-in.
> 
> *yawns*



dont you mean slezer?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 23, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> hopefully, a live suicide should cancel this godforsaken show.




I hear you, but i can think of better ways to cull this pondlife......


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 23, 2006)

Quite telling on Big Brothers Big Mouth just then when Paul Morley said that Richard was the first housemate to worry abour Shabaz, he said

"He saw a, and I know we're not ment to go there but, _insanity_ in his eyes"

To which Russel Brand replyed

"He went through tests to get on here - he must be right as rain" with a kind of mocking voice that showed that he didn't belive Shabaz was "right as rain" for one minute.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 23, 2006)

just checked on ebay about BB golden tickets. some twats are selling kit kat bars. are people really that stupid that they will bid on a kit kat bar that has no guarantee of a ticket in it? 

saying that though who else would ebay their ticket if they found one?


----------



## Fingers (May 23, 2006)

This is from the people at Digital Spy (the good people)

He really seems to have lost his shit completely and had to be removed, 

______________________________________________________________
Producers took the decision to remove the 37-year-old from the show following a number of bizarre comments and incidents in recent days. On Sunday night he had claimed that he had entered the house "to die" before imitating machine gun fire.  
_______________________________________________________________

Spiders legs!


----------



## sunflower (May 23, 2006)

Pete, Leah & Dawn are the only ones I like now. Slezer makes me want to puke and Lisa is seriously doing my head in. I still feel sorry for Shahbaz even though he's behaving like a fuckwit.


----------



## Kanda (May 23, 2006)

Nikki....

Wtf is it with the way she speaks? The way her mouth moves is like something out of an exaggerated fucking Anime film!!


----------



## magneze (May 23, 2006)

Lost shits on Big Brother. Far more realistic too with better characters.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 23, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Nikki....
> 
> Wtf is it with the way she speaks? The way her mouth moves is like something out of an exaggerated fucking Anime film!!



They just had to switch the live feed because she'd started banging on about "Tonguing. A. Guy's. Arse. Hole." Her voice could cut through steel.


----------



## bonjour (May 23, 2006)

It may seem way too early, but my moolahs on pete to win already, im like 99% sure. He seems to be the only sane intelligent housemate in there, from ANY BB show (oh next to John Tickle )


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 23, 2006)

bonjour said:
			
		

> It may seem way too early, but my moolahs on pete to win already, im like 99% sure. He seems to be the only sane intelligent housemate in there, from ANY BB show (oh next to John Tickle )



Pete's been trading at 2.5 for the last few days and indeed is the only likeable character in there, but remember this is a marathon not a sprint. That's an outrageously short price after less than a week.
Any Other at 7.5 (although also a little skinny) is a reasonable long-term proposition considering the amount of people still to come in.

That said, I really hope Pete wins.


----------



## Kanda (May 23, 2006)

bonjour said:
			
		

> It may seem way too early, but my moolahs on pete to win already, im like 99% sure. He seems to be the only sane intelligent housemate in there, from ANY BB show (oh next to John Tickle )



Was always a fan of Spencer and Kate Lawler


----------



## bonjour (May 23, 2006)

Spencer? God that was Aaaaages ago. No one cares about them lot no more, just like how we wont give a shit about any of these after theyve left unless they end up getting a job in tv.


----------



## citygirl (May 23, 2006)

bubble and brian were the best ever comedy pairing "inside"  

when bubble fell over the sofa....and broke his (whatever he broke)...and brian was running around after him screaming...and the announcer is saying "...and there goes brian, 'camping out' behind him!..." (still cracks me up today! )

followed by kate and jonny (the fireman)...laughed till i cried at some of the stuff they orchestrated ...the trolley races etc, water fights...all good clean stuff, and kept everyone entertained through a VERY difficult BB...the "evil BB" split house......


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 24, 2006)

Barring disaster, it looks like GLYN and BONNER will be up first for eviction.
They chose the final Brotherhood members by vote and those two crazy firecrackers somehow lost out.


----------



## citygirl (May 24, 2006)

have watched very little BB....

i prefer to leave it a couple of weeks, so that my "view" isn't polluted by the ones who can't "handle" being in there   ...(personally i'd fucking LOVE it!!! )....


----------



## bonjour (May 24, 2006)

OH GOD they chose nikki! what is wrong with those people...

Bonneh is first out.


----------



## citygirl (May 24, 2006)

bonjour said:
			
		

> OH GOD they chose nikki! what is wrong with those people...
> 
> Bonneh is first out.



oh well!!....however "board chalkingly screechy" she may be..it just makes for great entertainment to imagine what you'd do if you were stood in front of her while she was whinging   

she might drive a few more of em to suicide


----------



## sparkling (May 24, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> The Shahbaz fiasco doesn't reflect well on anyone. He's now seen nationwide as an unbalanced, suicidal maniac - without the possibility of public redemption and acceptablility that further time in the house may (however unlikely) have brought. I dread to imagine what his day-to-day life is going to be like now.
> The HMs (Pete excepted) have behaved in a bullying, aggressive manner to someone who quite clearly doesn't have the mechanisms to deal with such a difficult, public situation. Richard in particular has a lot to answer for.
> Endemol's screening proceedures have to be looked at. The guy shouldn't have been allowed in, something that was blindingly obvious from about day 2. This criticism may well apply to Nikki too, but that remains to be seen as she's been shielded while Shahbaz has taken the flak.
> 
> ...



Good post.  Sad situation.   The offical BB site is saying that he 'walked'


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 24, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about that.
> 
> Besides, he'd never have the bottle to top himself, it's just attention seeking.
> 
> ...


They are all actors. The reason they are in the house in the first place is because they all have the ability to act, they will have been trained and told what to do and when. People still believe they are NOT working to some sort of script and that's quite sad really. It's entertainment, and everything has been worked out beforehand. What will happen and when. Anyone who seriously believes it all "for real" is an idiot.


----------



## Flashman (May 24, 2006)

Fingers said:
			
		

> This is from the people at Digital Spy (the good people)
> 
> He really seems to have lost his shit completely and had to be removed,
> 
> ...



As I and some others have said he was attention-seeking. It's an extreme thing to say granted, but it's an extreme show with extreme egos involved. I don't believe for one minute he went in there to commit suicide, he threw a mard because only Pete accepted him for being a molesting (sorry, tactile) cunt (sorry, mentally unstable) the rest saw through the act; maybe Pete did too but identifies with what he saw as bullying from some others and decided to defend him, which is admirable and understandable considering his own history.

Fuck Shabaz anyway, put him on the train to Glasgow and let's get on with the show.


----------



## thefuse (May 24, 2006)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> They are all actors. The reason they are in the house in the first place is because they all have the ability to act, they will have been trained and told what to do and when. People still believe they are NOT working to some sort of script and that's quite sad really. It's entertainment, and everything has been worked out beforehand. What will happen and when. Anyone who seriously believes it all "for real" is an idiot.


i hope for your sake that you dont seriously believe that


----------



## thefuse (May 24, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> it looks like GLYN and BONNER will be up first for eviction.
> those two crazy firecrackers


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 24, 2006)

bonjour said:
			
		

> Bonneh is first out.



I know it's a pretty horrible thing to say but Bonneh's voice and her accent are probably the ugliest I've ever heard    I pity the people of Loughborough if they all talk like that. I thought the Nottingham accent was pretty dire when I lived there but the way she speaks is just horrible.

(Of course, coming from Cleethorpes, my accent is peerless  )


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 24, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> I know it's a pretty horrible thing to say but Bonneh's voice and her accent are probably the ugliest I've ever heard



I feel the same about Lisa...not proud of it though, feeling judgemental .....from the little i've seen of BB,Lisa seems like a sound woman, but she's loud, in your face and every other word is 'fuck'...she's crass and a touch too aggressive...no reason though for her to be voted out.


ETA...I originally mixed up Lisa with Bonnie


----------



## Miss Potter (May 24, 2006)

Nikki makes me laugh, the exaggerated way she pronounces things. She's good comedy value


----------



## kyser_soze (May 24, 2006)

Agree with Flashman - Shaspazz was acting up in order to get attention and couldn't habdle it when people either ignored him or confronted him directly.

While she _still_ annoys the fuck out of me, Nikki crying about Pete after he'd been talking about how he'd been bullied about his tourettes, and her comment about how he's a 'real' person as opposed to Sleazer (and her refelction on herself being more similar to Sleazer) gives me some hope for the girl.


----------



## zenie (May 24, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> While she _still_ annoys the fuck out of me, Nikki crying about Pete after he'd been talking about how he'd been bullied about his tourettes, and her comment about how he's a 'real' person as opposed to Sleazer (and her refelction on herself being more similar to Sleazer) gives me some hope for the girl.



Did you notice she actually started talking properly then too?  

I'm not sure if she's actually a bit jealous that Slezer's attentions are elsewhere....her saying about "That should be me" etc.


----------



## sparkling (May 24, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> how he's a 'real' person as opposed to Sleazer (and her refelction on herself being more similar to Sleazer) gives me some hope for the girl.



Yeah I noticed that and I too gained some hope that the girl  might be more reflective than we first thought.  I hope she does have the ability to change and develope who knows maybe next year she'll join some voluntary service and help 'poor' people.    Giving out bottled water to deprived people perhaps?


----------



## han (May 24, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Nikki crying about Pete after he'd been talking about how he'd been bullied about his tourettes, and her comment about how he's a 'real' person as opposed to Sleazer (and her refelction on herself being more similar to Sleazer) gives me some hope for the girl.



She looked like she was turning on the waterworks, to me. Crocodile tears. Trying to redeem herself for being such a cow about Dawn's BO.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 24, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> She looked like she was turning on the waterworks, to me. Crocodile tears. Trying to redeem herself for being such a cow about Dawn's BO.



OOOH, you old cynic you!!


----------



## Looby (May 24, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> While she _still_ annoys the fuck out of me, Nikki crying about Pete after he'd been talking about how he'd been bullied about his tourettes, and her comment about how he's a 'real' person as opposed to Sleazer (and her refelction on herself being more similar to Sleazer) gives me some hope for the girl.



I thought that was really sweet too, was watching it with my housemate and it brought a little tear to our eyes. I know she's annoying but she's not a bad person and from what I've heard she's pretty messed up herself.

I like her.


----------



## OriginalSinner (May 24, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Agree with Flashman - Shaspazz was acting up in order to get attention and couldn't habdle it when people either ignored him or confronted him directly.



It's not a holiday camp.. it's an audition and a competition. I think it's far more likely that certain 'players' simply felt that he was too much of a threat and enough people turned on him for their own reasons for the pack mentality to go to work.

When you feel like you are arguing 13 people you're bound to say something stupid or get lost in your arguments.... end up offending people you never meant to. And it's easy then for the group to single that person out.

It happens on threads here.

I think it's easy to be judgemental about his behaviour... but the situation of being ostracised when you've just been locked up already must be tortuous.

 All round. I think he could have been great entertainment... but once dick got his claws out shabazz was a goner. Well played dick, I guess.


----------



## Rollem (May 24, 2006)

glad shahbaz is out. was boring to watch, and in serious danger of being lamped!

wish richard would leave next, did not like his "from now on we are not talking to shahbaz...." blah blah dictatorship. wanker. they might all be muppets in there, but the majority are capable of thinking for themselves, jsut about! it was his frist attempt and becoming their "leader" imho


----------



## kyser_soze (May 24, 2006)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> It's not a holiday camp.. it's an audition and a competition. I think it's far more likely that certain 'players' simply felt that he was too much of a threat and enough people turned on him for their own reasons for the pack mentality to go to work.
> 
> When you feel like you are arguing 13 people you're bound to say something stupid or get lost in your arguments.... end up offending people you never meant to. And it's easy then for the group to single that person out.
> 
> ...



Nah, don't buy it. Once or twice maybe, but he continually wound the whole house up and never, ever listened to what was being said to him - witness Lea and Pete both talking to him, and then him wittering on about 'Mint and Basil' and creating yet another 'crisis' attempting to make himself the centre of attention - which everyone ignored/laughed about which is when he started packing...which I think is quite telling.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 24, 2006)

Actually, it strikes me that one of - if not the - BB threads this year might be Nikki's 'progression' from bimbo bunny girl to empathetic human being.
I can't honestly see any kind of story arc for the other HMs - George or Glyn possibly excepted. Pete is there already, and the others seem too smug or set in their ways to change. Watch Nikki, the BB producers like her a lot.

Other news, nothing official on evictions yet. Bonner the blade and little Glyn look sure to be up. There's some confusion about the possibility of Dawn - and maybe Imogen - facing the pubic vote with them on friday. Now Nikki's been saved I don't think Endemol would be too fussed about losing any of them bar the eye candy, but I suspect it's just two of them up. 
Bearing that in mind that things may change after an official announcement, here's a first eviction *oddsflash!!*:

Bonner: 1.47
Mr. Muscle: 5.6
"BO" Dawn: 5.6
Miss Wales: 36.0


----------



## OriginalSinner (May 24, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Nah, don't buy it. Once or twice maybe, but he continually wound the whole house up and never, ever listened to what was being said to him - witness Lea and Pete both talking to him, and then him wittering on about 'Mint and Basil' and creating yet another 'crisis' attempting to make himself the centre of attention - which everyone ignored/laughed about which is when he started packing...which I think is quite telling.



The drama queen flounced.. it's only to be expected.

But we knew he was a drama queen from the minute he walked in... you knew he wouldn't listen, you knew he'd try to make himself the centre of attention... witness the kamals and the marcos and even brians of previous BB's.

It's a house staple... only this time (IMO) he didn't have enough minority support... people like pete who have a degree of empathy with different people. The others seem to be fairly intolerant people.

All the other drama queens have had this support... and thus haven't been totally ostracised.


----------



## zenie (May 24, 2006)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> The drama queen flounced.. it's only to be expected.
> 
> But we knew he was a drama queen from the minute he walked in... you knew he wouldn't listen, you knew he'd try to make himself the centre of attention... witness the kamals and the marcos and even brians of previous BB's.
> 
> ...



I hear you but people did extend olive branches and he told them to fuck off?


----------



## Belushi (May 24, 2006)

I'm glad Shabaz has left for his own sake, struck me as being a deeply damamged and unhappy person.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 24, 2006)

I don't think the others are any more or less intolerant than other years when it comes to the drama queen, just that Shabazz managed to alienate the people who might have been his 'natural' support network - Pete, Dawn, Lea, Rich (at first), and possibly Grace, Imogen or Bonnay.

But he didn't - he just kept on pushing and pushing. 

Still, we've now got the fun of seeing curious George (Top Spec Bitch, what?) and Glyn worrying about Dickie...


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 24, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> i hope for your sake that you dont seriously believe that


I do! 
It's all pre-planned IMO. All this Shabaz stuff, he was obviously put in there to be a wind-up merchant and it's working, obviously.


----------



## Belushi (May 24, 2006)

> Top Spec Bitch



I pissed myself when he came out with that, what a tool


----------



## kyser_soze (May 24, 2006)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> I do!
> It's all pre-planned IMO. All this Shabaz stuff, he was obviously put in there to be a wind-up merchant and it's working, obviously.



Hey, there's a conspiracy thread for you to go visit Stobes...maybe you can connect your BB theory with the Illumiati, Lizard and 9/11 stuff...


----------



## OriginalSinner (May 24, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I don't think the others are any more or less intolerant than other years when it comes to the drama queen, just that Shabazz managed to alienate the people who might have been his 'natural' support network - Pete, Dawn, Lea, Rich (at first), and possibly Grace, Imogen or Bonnay.



Of that list only pete and dawn I would consider to be his natural support. Pete did support him and Dawn was rough-handed in hers.


----------



## tarannau (May 24, 2006)

Shabazz was actually the love child of Lady Di and Dodi, sent back in time by that mad doc from Back To The Future.

To be honest, it's more plausible than Stobe's 'they're all actors theory.'


----------



## OriginalSinner (May 24, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I hear you but people did extend olive branches and he told them to fuck off?



Yeah. It's widely accepted that he was a knob. But that's not a crime and is usually a pre-requisite for entry.


----------



## Apathy (May 24, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> While she _still_ annoys the fuck out of me, Nikki crying about Pete after he'd been talking about how he'd been bullied about his tourettes, and her comment about how he's a 'real' person as opposed to Sleazer (and her refelction on herself being more similar to Sleazer) gives me some hope for the girl.



s'pose thats true what she is saying there about Pete, its a shame such a wicked guy has to deal with that kind of crap... but... she is a nobend tho, pretty fit and i like her honesty with that comment about her being similar to Sezer   but she is a total nobend


----------



## zenie (May 24, 2006)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> Yeah. It's widely accepted that he was a knob. But that's not a crime and is usually a pre-requisite for entry.



Well, I dunno if someone told me to fuck off you cunt when I was trying to help them I'd be inclined to leave them alone and do sweet FA to help in the future


----------



## han (May 24, 2006)

I totally agree that Shabazz is a nob now, after seeing it last night.

It was his responsibility to approach other people and apologise, not theirs. What a twat.


----------



## tommers (May 24, 2006)

it's tricky isn't it?  at first I thought that old shabzy was a right twat.  didn't listen to anybody, self-obsessed, possibly a bit mad blahdi blahdi blah.

then as soon as dicky started whipping up the mob I thought "shit, you poor sod".  

I think you can tell a lot from the way people react in these situations.  pete has come out of it really well, dick hasn't.  sezer also surprised me, he deliberately went out to wind shabzy up at the start but did make some genuine efforts to help him, despite being told to eff off.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 24, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> curious George (Top Spec Bitch, what?)



I thought that was the funniest thing on last nights prog. I think he may do well. Funnily enough I like Bonner, and if she stays in and a few of the loudmouths go she may turn out well. But thats unlikley...


----------



## Fuzzy (May 24, 2006)

i dont think that i've heard bonneh speak yet.


----------



## Flashman (May 24, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> i dont think that i've heard bonneh speak yet.



I know, is that editing or just how she is I wonder.

"What's your name?"

"Bonner"

"Bonner? Hullo Bonner!"

"No, Bonnie"


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 24, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I have to agree...not proud of it though, feeling judgemental .....from the little i've seen of BB, Bonneh seems like a sound woman, but she's loud, in your face and every other word is 'fuck'...she's crass and a touch too aggressive...no reason though for her to be voted out.





I think you're probably talking about Lisa, who's from Manchester....  ....(that so badly doesn't describe Bonnie   ).


----------



## aqua (May 24, 2006)

I love lisa, she's one of the few people who can get the word fuck into a sentence that many times


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 24, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I'm glad Shabaz has left for his own sake, struck me as being a deeply damamged and unhappy person.



It was painfully obvious....drama Queen or not......he needs help.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 24, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I think you're probably talking about Lisa, who's from Manchester....  ....(that so badly doesn't describe Bonnie   ).



You are Right!


----------



## citygirl (May 24, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Lisa seems like a sound woman, but she's loud, in your face and every other word is 'fuck'...she's crass and a touch too aggressive...



it's to be hoped WE never meet then


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 24, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Win-a-Big-Bro...632153329QQcategoryZ16071QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

only 5 minutes to go --- can I afford not to bid???

/sarcasm


----------



## citygirl (May 24, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> I love lisa, she's one of the few people who can get the word fuck into a sentence that many times



and...it's to be hoped we DO


----------



## The Unseen (May 24, 2006)

yeah man Lisa's madferrit, innit.

Must say Nikki is growing on me too, although she's a bit dim, i think under all that there is quite a spark of intelligence. Not your average house this, they all have intelligence! Cept maybe Bonneh and Leah is it? Notts Bird, big tits, porn star...and that accent definately isn't Nottingham, not how i know it anyway! From Derby me, and my accent isn't as broad as that, which is usually the case for Derbyshire V Notts, accent broadness....anyway

Yeah, intelligence in the house seems pretty darn good, oh remove Mikey the boring twat from that!

Yep, Pete, Lisa, Nikky, possibly the welsh dude. Quite like him myself, although he's obviously not used to some of the conversations in the house (bet he's never seen such a circus) i think he holds himself quite well! Started to intergrate into the house, i don't know if its willingly or not, but it seems he's been accepted! Possibly for the sacrification of Bonneh. He's more involved than Imogen now, i think she's treading on thin ice! Playing the age old game of 'get with bloke, hang on for dear life' stuff. Which this time, is majorly puke provoking as Sezar is a prime twat! and also very boring, been there done that etc..!


----------



## Juice Terry (May 24, 2006)

I don't buy this Nikki redemption bollocks one bit. Her faux sympathy speech about poor little donkey cock Pete was pure theatre.

She's a cunt through and through and has latched onto the fact that Pete is very popular and wants some of that for herself, scheming bitch 100%.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 24, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> it's to be hoped WE never meet then



I don't believe you could be nearly as crass love....


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 24, 2006)

Yep, you're right, Lea's accent is not yer typical Notts accent. I find the Derby accent far broader actually ... nicer, but broader


----------



## The Unseen (May 24, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Win-a-Big-Bro...632153329QQcategoryZ16071QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> only 5 minutes to go --- can I afford not to bid???
> 
> /sarcasm


that sellers a bastard!


----------



## The Unseen (May 24, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Yep, you're right, Lea's accent is not yer typical Notts accent. I find the Derby accent far broader actually ... nicer, but broader


ha ha

alreet yoof, wanna drink a wAter?

*gladly no one bidded on the kit kat bars, selling for a starting bid of twenty pounds! madness


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 24, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> it's to be hoped WE never meet then



Did you miss the bit where I wrote that I think that she is 'sound'?


----------



## tommers (May 24, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Did you miss the bit where I wrote that I think that she is 'sound'?



mint!


----------



## citygirl (May 24, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Did you miss the bit where I wrote that I think that she is 'sound'?



of COURSE i did dear ....

it ALL fits me very well though


----------



## obanite (May 24, 2006)

Sezer got a snog off the Welsh rarebit!! whaddaguy!


----------



## equationgirl (May 24, 2006)

Heat magazine (the bastion of all facts that are correct about BB  ) in their summary of the housemates, says that Shabazz has been unemployed for 21 years! And he's 37! He's never ever had a job! Ever! 

No wonder he doesn't know how to interact with people. Hope he feels better now he's out of the house.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 24, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Win-a-Big-Bro...632153329QQcategoryZ16071QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> only 5 minutes to go --- can I afford not to bid???
> 
> /sarcasm


That is so cool. Only idiots who can't read would bid, I wish I had thought of this.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 24, 2006)

TBH i am more interested to see the price a Natwest Pig fetches these days. I used to have a couple...


----------



## equationgirl (May 24, 2006)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> TBH i am more interested to see the price a Natwest Pig fetches these days. I used to have a couple...



Some of those pigs are worth a fortune - I think the full set of five goes for four figures.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 24, 2006)

Hey dudes and dudettes!!

Check the new tagline!!

BTW, I have a sneaky support for slezer...at least he's got a personality, a degree of self awareness (his diary room comments last night for example)...and TOP MARKS MY SON for bagging the Welshgirl...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 24, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> I don't buy this Nikki redemption bollocks one bit. Her faux sympathy speech about poor little donkey cock Pete was pure theatre.



Oh I don't know -  I think she was genuinely moved to tears by the "realisation" that Pete would never lead a life as perfect and all round fabulous as hers


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (May 24, 2006)

I have come to the conclusion, That i really want a friend like pete,,

He seems to have no arrogence about him, I like that quality,, and seems honest even when in an uncomfortable position when talking to that nutty bloke shaz


----------



## Belushi (May 24, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> I have come to the conclusion, That i really want a friend like pete,,
> 
> He seems to have no arrogence about him, I like that quality,, and seems honest even when in an uncomfortable position when talking to that nutty bloke shaz



And he has a massive cock


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (May 24, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> And he has a massive cock


  Oh yes  and that of course,,,,

I dont like that silly girl who crys all the time,,, Its getting embarassing,,


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 24, 2006)

I bet the viewing figures will go down now that Shabaz has gone.
Still think he was a plant.


----------



## sonik (May 24, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Hey dudes and dudettes!!
> 
> Check the new tagline!!


God how i laughed when i heard that last night! He obviously has loads of respect for women! Dork.

Worse still. Grace going "that's got to be a camera, we have a pool at home and don't have a red light under water!" rah, rah, rah.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 24, 2006)

Why is Grace's comment worse? We all know she's got a rich family...

I think the monied mob are quite interesting:

George - proper aristo, traces family back centuries, Mother was the Queen's secretary for a few years, knows Prince Harry (and looks like a cross between him and Vin Diesel)

Grace - new money trustafarian Notting Hill type, never had to work for it

Sezer - proper little upstart nouveau and a 'geeezah'. Upfront, entrepreneur type.

Not sure about Mikey but I reckon as a model and software engineer he's not short of a bob or two...


----------



## sonik (May 24, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Why is Grace's comment worse? We all know she's got a rich family...
> 
> I think the monied mob are quite interesting:



Maybe saying 'worse' was the wrong word. However she uses ever chance she can get to drop the 'i have money' line. 

They are quite interesting though.

What's up with Bonnie? After her BB introduction video on Thursday night she is the seconded quietest there!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 24, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Hey dudes and dudettes!!
> 
> Check the new tagline!!
> 
> BTW, I have a sneaky support for slezer...*at least he's got a personality*, *a degree of self awareness*



Are you sure about that?


----------



## kyser_soze (May 24, 2006)

As it goes, yes I am sure about that. While I wasn't quite a lary as he is about money at that age, I see a lot of me in him (and not in a Dickie sense either before anyone says anything...pervs) so far.

And yes, I was a bit of a dick at that age...


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 24, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> *a bit of a dick *



An accurate description of sezer.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 24, 2006)

He's confident, brash and cocky - doesn't actually make him a dick y'know. Come on, the guy is 22/23 and successful by most people's standards and he enjoys life. I was pretty much the same between 22 and 25. 

And he's pulled Imogen despite her saying, direct to camera when talking to Mikey 'He's got no chance'...

Top marks to the lad!


----------



## Hellsbells (May 24, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> And he's pulled Imogen despite her saying, direct to camera when talking to Mikey 'He's got no chance'...
> !



er yeah but imogen is just playing a desperate game. It's not as though sleazer actually had to work hard or do anything amazing to impress her. He could be anyone. She just needed a reasonable looking guy to jump into bed with. Seems to be her only tactic for staying in the house.


----------



## Spion (May 24, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> He's confident, brash and cocky - doesn't actually make him a dick y'know.


Confidence is a good thing - brashness and cockiness imply a certain overstepping of boundaries and would make him a bit of a cock in most peoples' books




			
				kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Come on, the guy is 22/23 and successful by most people's standards and he enjoys life. I was pretty much the same between 22 and 25.


 I don't see a need to reflect one's enjoyment of life by being a knob


----------



## kyser_soze (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, well I had a good time of it and from the look of it so's he.


----------



## lemontop (May 24, 2006)

As Shabas walked I wonder if he'll be invited to be on BBLB or BBBM? I know it doesn't sound like it especially after the little comments last night about his mental health. If he's up to it and they let him on maybe he could try to explain his actions etc have a bit of a laugh about it? I just feel it would be so sad for him to be pretty much hated by everybody / have the piss taken out of him in the papers etc. God knows how he's going to cope with his new 'real world' situation.
I'm also interested to see what's going to happen to the house now Shabaz has gone. Pete is obviously going to provide hours of entertainment. Nikki is truly terrible but may be a source of amusement.....


----------



## han (May 24, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> He's confident, brash and cocky - doesn't actually make him a dick y'know. Come on, the guy is 22/23 and successful by most people's standards and he enjoys life. *I was pretty much the same between 22 and 25. *



   The guy's a sleazeball!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 24, 2006)

Re; Shabba. Thank the lord hes gone, he was totally awful. I have absolutley no sympathy for him whatsoever. When I see mad people gibbering on the street I don't hate them. But he was somthing else. No wonder hes been unemployed all his life, hes totally unemployable. How do you stay on benifit for so long? I thought they cut your JSA after a certain amount of time?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 24, 2006)

There's some absolutely top-notch Sezer-stalking here (ignore the initial posts, things start getting interesting towards the end of page 1).


----------



## kyser_soze (May 24, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> There's some absolutely top-notch Sezer-stalking here (ignore the initial posts, things start getting interesting towards the end of page 1).



Hahahaha...priceless...and some people _really_ have too much time on their hands...


----------



## sparkling (May 24, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> As it goes, yes I am sure about that. While I wasn't quite a lary as he is about money at that age, I see a lot of me in him (and not in a Dickie sense either before anyone says anything...pervs) so far.
> 
> And yes, I was a bit of a dick at that age...



Know what you mean about Sezer cos in some ways he reminds me of my eldest son.  He comes out with some cringing things that make me blush but once you rub away those rough edges he is okay.  For some reason people feel very threatened by young men doing well at a young age.


----------



## zenie (May 24, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Sezer - proper little upstart nouveau and a 'geeezah'. Upfront, entrepreneur type.



Yep typical young city bloke. (I would )

Is he fom Essex BTW? (Seriously)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 24, 2006)

Ok, folks - we have official confirmation.

Up for nomination this week:

Bonner.
Dawn.
Glyn.

I can't see how Bonner can survive to be honest, unless Dawn walks.*

* Which she appears to be doing!


----------



## Miss Potter (May 24, 2006)

is that up for nomination or eviction?

/pedant mode


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 24, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Dawn walks.*
> 
> * Which she appears to be doing!



more info???


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 24, 2006)

Sorry - up for eviction. Due to be announced tonight.  
Dawn has been threatening to walk. Bored, no suitcase, she's achieved what she came in to do (gain publicity for her work/foundation/whatever the hell it is she does) etc etc. Lots of sound cuts, she sounds serious but I'm not sure that she'll go through with it...
I hope she does actually. I know a lot of HMs come in on false pretences, but she's really taken the biscuit.

Shahbaz on BBLB later btw!


----------



## KellyDJ (May 24, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Ok, folks - we have official confirmation.
> 
> Up for nomination this week:
> 
> ...


 
No surprise there then!


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 24, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> brash and cocky - doesn't actually make him a dick y'know.



Erm yes it does................



> Come on, the guy is 22/23


His age is no excuse. His success is admirable, but being a prick isn't.



> And he's pulled Imogen despite her saying, direct to camera when talking to Mikey 'He's got no chance'...


Well she has her reasons, he isn't unattractive so he always had a chance.
She may well be playing the tactical game as I'm sure she'd have prefered the other guy.....thing is Sleazer has been attached to her hip since they arrived.


----------



## lemontop (May 24, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Shahbaz on BBLB later btw!



Looking forward to seeing what he has to say after being debriefed etc
On the live feed Dawn's going on about being treated like a convict because she can't get her suitcase. Sounds like she's def leaving.


----------



## Addy (May 24, 2006)

Who wants a 'Pete' ringtone?


----------



## thefuse (May 24, 2006)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> I do!
> It's all pre-planned IMO. All this Shabaz stuff, he was obviously put in there to be a wind-up merchant and it's working, obviously.


i thought you were trying to say they had three months of lines and plots all worked out before they went in.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 24, 2006)

Dawn has just walked!

Tsk! Hang on, she's back again. DESPITE, I might add, spending 10mins tearfully hugging everyone goodbye and then entering the Diary Room with a bag full of belongings.  

FFS make your mind up woman. Sort it ahtttt!!!


----------



## Louloubelle (May 24, 2006)

shabaz was just talking about how he saw a reflection of himself in the pool and realised that he loved himself and that he would be OK

Not a narcissist at all then 

I got the feeling that the interviewer was desperately trying to get him to say that the experience had been good or helpful, shabaz's ranting about how wonderful it was only consolidated the fact that he is clearly very disturbed. 

He seemed to want to explain himself and to talk about his abuse as a kid but the interviewer cut him off, presumably because the whole shabaz thing could end up being a massive liability.  How on earth could he have been slected to be on the show?  someone's going to get sued, I would have thought.

Uri gellar, what a creep, he want to be shabaz's agent, I bet he's got his eyes on the damages windfall that shabaz could have if he played his cards right


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 24, 2006)

he'll perhaps introduce him to his friend Michael, kindred spirits perhaps?


----------



## Largo (May 24, 2006)

People are dropping like flies...what gives?


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 24, 2006)

*Takes a very long run up*
*Jumps as high as she can*
*Lamps the twat Sezer*
 

*Orgasms*
*Smiles sweetly* 
*Walks calmly out of the thread*


----------



## AnnT (May 24, 2006)

Oh God - this full on bullying assault of Shabaz is really uncomfortable viewing.

I loathe every one of the gits joining in with this - that Nikkkkki  is just awrfull.
Horrible little cow.


----------



## Louloubelle (May 24, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> he'll perhaps introduce him to his friend Michael, kindred spirits perhaps?




 

My hypothesis re shabaz is that he's one of the most masochistic people you might ever meet.  To clarify I don't mean that he's into S&M (although he might be) I mean that he invokes an extremely sadistic response in others.  It's horrible watching the others bully him but I rekon that most of us would do the same in their place, such is the manipulative power of the masochist and the seductive power of the group that thinks it has right on its side.

I imagine that he was terribly abused as a kid, as he has said, and that he is recreating the drama over and over again compulsively.

It's so very sad.  he's also a very good looking guy. What a terrible shame.  I hope he gets the help he needs.


----------



## lemontop (May 24, 2006)

This is horrible. Pack of bloody witches. Can't blame Shabaz for walking


----------



## Onslow (May 24, 2006)

I dont like Shabahaz but ive really gone off everyone else now. Nothing more than bullying primary school kids. Put any of them in the situations Shabahaz has just been in and they wouldnt be able to bear it for a second.  It seems as though they were covering up their own insecurities by picking out the problems of others.


----------



## AnnT (May 24, 2006)

Y'know, the guy is clearly nuts, but that whole throwing his cereal away and putting a belt on the door to keep him out was just shitty.

I want to belt them all.  Personally.  I really hope this gets shown to those horrible bastards when they leave.


----------



## Onslow (May 24, 2006)

AnnT said:
			
		

> I want to belt them all.  Personally.  I really hope this gets shown to those horrible bastards when they leave.




I dont think it would have much effect really, they will still think they are in the right.


----------



## AnnT (May 24, 2006)

..... is it too late to put a tenner on Pete to win?


----------



## Onslow (May 24, 2006)

Unless someone remarkable comes in, i think its a deffinate that Pete is going to win!


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 24, 2006)

Pete is the only one who deserves to win...the rest of them have just behaved disgustingly.


----------



## lemontop (May 24, 2006)

What happened at the end of the show? Tv cut out just after Bonnie in the diary room


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 24, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> What happened at the end of the show? Tv cut out just after Bonnie in the diary room



No idea...I switched off...I felt sick and ashamed of myself for watching.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 24, 2006)

Mikey & Grace snogging in bedzzzzz.
Well, that was VILE television. It's almost as if the producers threw their scripts up in the air and said "enough - fuck the lot of you".


----------



## lemontop (May 24, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> No idea...I switched off...I felt sick and ashamed of myself for watching.



I know what you mean. The whole show was really upsetting. The bullying was disgusting. I don't know where to start.. the whole shit about throwing his food away, the belt on the door, the cackling and stealing his clothes, Pete's reaction in the diary room. Wonder who's going to be the next public enemy no 1?


----------



## Santino (May 24, 2006)

While observing Big Brother I have made some observations and here is one of the things I have observed: All the housemates in the Brotherhood keep their hats on most of the time, and yet we never hear the disembodied voices telling them to keep them on. Clearly they do tell them this, in order to try to divide them into two groups, like in one of those classic psychology experiments you hear about, but it ain't working. I wonder what threats they use to ensure they remain hatted at all times.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 24, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> The bullying was disgusting



yes it was, shame really - I quite liked Sezer up until tonights show


----------



## AnnT (May 24, 2006)

I feel dirty.  I truly want to inflict pain on some of those people.  Entertainment?  Holy crap. I feel ashamed for sitting through that.

That Nniikkii is a nasty piece of work.  Petulant five year old who needs a good slap.  Can I do it, please?


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 24, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> I know what you mean. The whole show was really upsetting. The bullying was disgusting. I don't know where to start..* the whole shit about throwing his food away,* the belt on the door, the cackling and stealing his clothes, Pete's reaction in the diary room. Wonder who's going to be the next public enemy no 1?



The whole point was it was sezer, read prick, who was throwing the food away and none of them actually said that when Lisa came in guns blazing. IIRC, Nikki actually said 'he', meaning Shabaz, 'is throwing the food away'....


----------



## The Unseen (May 24, 2006)

I cant believe the mind set of those fucking arseholes in that house, i honestly can't. Leah is so fake man, its predictable what she will say and do next. She hears someone say something and she'll continually say it, fuckin dufus. Cesar is a prime class A cunt, i don't care how succesful he is or what he does, but that man needs a fucking smack in the face, a proper one. What a cunt, sorry for my language but those people make me sick.

I grew on Nikki then she kicked me out of bed again, i cant believe her childishness. She's 24? 2.4? fackin ell. Sezar man, fuuuck

Dawns ready to help anybody, i'm not sure if thats a nice thing or, she's just saying it now. Cos of her job ya know, she's gotta keep that shit up all the while, she knows she cant so is gonna walk. Fake

Bonneh, idiot man. Predictable once again. I knew people at school like her, when i was 11 - 13.

Richard is evil, pure and simple. Imogen, predictable, dense, prick teaser but the guy deserves it. Mickey the same, he is the male version of Imogen. His new lass (forget her name), up herself summet cronic. George, his sucking in and swallowing is pissing me off after he talks, ya seen it? His 'act cool' routine is bollocks aswell, whistling etc.. nah man

Only real people in there are Pete and Glyn, there worlds apart aswell, and Lisa aswell although she gets a bit too wound up for me.

Tonights show though, disgusting man, Shabaz didn't deserve any of what he received. Sure he was OTT, but there's nothing he could of done to deserve what he received. The group was bouncing off each other, like a virus wannit, a disease spreading called 'BULLY BASTARDS'. I felt unbelievable pain for Shabaz, that guy dealt with what he received really well for considering what he go's through day by day. (mental punishment of one's self, not nice, not cureable, added to by pricks like Cesar with no empathic nature whatsoever)

Disgusting, and even more so that i felt i had to vent myself in this thread. GREAT Britain


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 24, 2006)

AnnT said:
			
		

> That Nniikkii is a nasty piece of work.  Petulant five year old who needs a good slap.  Can I do it, please?



You should take a long run up and jump into it, I did that to Sezer earlier in this thread and orgasmed.


----------



## tommers (May 24, 2006)

fuck them.  fuck them all.

sezer shouting "should have been smoky bacon!" when richard was shoving crisps through the door.  the smug self-congratulating wanks, fuck em.

pete's the only one who has any sort of credit.  and maybe george for actually not just getting up and walking out.

the rest of em can swivel.


----------



## tommers (May 24, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> The whole point was it was sezer, read prick, who was throwing the food away and none of them actually said that when Lisa came in guns blazing. IIRC, Nikki actually said 'he', meaning Shabaz, 'is throwing the food away'....



yeah, exactly.  wasn't even him.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 24, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> sezer shouting "should have been smoky bacon!"



Showing the depth of his prickness there, not to mention his true colours.


----------



## The Unseen (May 24, 2006)

yeah the food thing aswell, forgot about that. Jesus, threw his food away on purpose. Then when he went to get more they jumped on him, for fucks sake.

Cesar stood there all smug after, but when it initially happened he fucking regretted it then Lisa came in guns blazing it took the heat off him. Fucking wanker!


----------



## Santino (May 24, 2006)

Odd because he is Turkish and therefore his family is very likely to be Muslim.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 24, 2006)

Alex B said:
			
		

> Odd because he is *Turkish *and therefore his family is very likely to be Muslim.


Well, kinda makes it worse don't you think?


----------



## The Unseen (May 24, 2006)

Alex B said:
			
		

> Odd because he is Turkish and therefore his family is very likely to be Muslim.


He's grown up in Great Briatin remember, they love Asian people don't they!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 24, 2006)

Imogen was'nt as bad as most of them, she seemed to be trying to get the others to stop taunting him when he was locked out in  the garden, and was saying she felt sorry for him.
After tonight the only ones I have any respect for now are Pete, George and Imogen.


----------



## Santino (May 24, 2006)

I think they'll find someone else to bully now. The little society they've built for themselves is based around hating someone.


----------



## tommers (May 24, 2006)

Alex B said:
			
		

> I think they'll find someone else to bully now. The little society they've built for themselves is based around hating someone.



bonneh now isn't it?

actually edit that...  from live feed now seems to be dawn.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 24, 2006)

Looks like they're not letting Dawn go at the moment, presumably because they've already opened the phone lines for voting. From what I understand she's been in contact with the outside world (don't ask me why or how), and she knows Shahbaz has had some kind of nervous breakdown - info that she's passed on to the group despite being under strict orders not to. Cue tears, guilt, recriminations etc...
What a farce this first week has been. Leave Pete, Nikki and Lisa in, sack the rest and start again please Endemol.


----------



## mauvais (May 24, 2006)

I ain't gonna watch any of it, but I'm curious now. Can anyone summarise what's been happening? I know Shabaz has left but, err, that's about it...


----------



## The Unseen (May 24, 2006)

the rest are evil wankers bar Pete


oh and Glyn, he's alrate if a little young and innocent


----------



## tommers (May 24, 2006)

The Unseen said:
			
		

> the rest are evil wankers bar Pete



good summary!


----------



## The Unseen (May 24, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> good summary!


ta


----------



## tw1ggy5 (May 24, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> good summary!



Yeh Id agree with that lol.


----------



## maldwyn (May 25, 2006)

Pete wasn’t entirely innocent in the bullying shenanigans as his tears in the diary room proved.

What a bunch of nasty little shits. The quicker this house of cards topples the better.


----------



## thefuse (May 25, 2006)

i felt really sorry for shahbaz tonight. he reminds me so much of my old mate from kilmarnock though and i'm wondering what the connection is.
surely they're not all like that up there are they  
watching how the rest of them were behaving made me think, maybe i dont care how it pans out anymore. 
no matter how nice they become, it'll be hard to forget what went on this week.


----------



## bonjour (May 25, 2006)

Pete and George seem to be the only ones with their head screwed on. 
The rest are just sheep.
Nikki should be pelted VERY heavily with bottles of frozen water when she comes out.
Bonnie is a walking joke. Glyn is like a goldfish in a bowl.

Ugh I could kill the cunt that chose these housemates.


----------



## The Unseen (May 25, 2006)

George is weird, he copies Pete man!

watch him! he coughs when entering a room, and shakes his head or whistles. Got a weird thing he has


----------



## The Unseen (May 25, 2006)

maldwyn said:
			
		

> Pete wasn’t entirely innocent in the bullying shenanigans as his tears in the diary room proved.
> 
> What a bunch of nasty little shits. The quicker this house of cards topples the better.


torn between two worlds


----------



## maldwyn (May 25, 2006)

The Unseen said:
			
		

> torn between two worlds


Pete didn’t have to leave the room, even if he didn’t want to say something. I feel disappointed in both him and Dawn.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 25, 2006)

I love all this false angst now that the attention seeking fucker is out ...  it's a bit liek calling osme one a cunt until they are dead then saying what a nice bloke they are... there's enough poster on here who in effect joined in onthe 'bullying' saying shabaz had 'mental' issues etc specualting about what might be the issue but now he's out are all saying awr paw thing...

fuck him and all of them it's a tv game show, you sign on the dotted line for your 15mins and then you hope that the wave which carries out the door is large enough to leave a big of fat pay check when you are landed high and dry 6 months down the line.... they all knew thing they all signed up for it ...

this mock outrage and faux empathy for someone who is not a personal friend and whopeople have no idea whether they are that incapable of socail interaction or are just a schemeing cunt is incredable hypocracy at a base level...

i'm glad it happened it made good telly... awaits what's next...

<personally i'm still awaiting the first running man episode )


----------



## Firky (May 25, 2006)

^^ wtf, you're in bed


----------



## Greebozz (May 25, 2006)

Read this on digital spy I agree with him, thought I would repost it here, great passion don't you think.



> Plato
> Forum Member
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pk (May 25, 2006)

Shabbawanks has finally fucked off... good.

Stupid little idiot, I'm frankly amazed he lives in Glasgow and doesn't get his skull caved in every night. He must never leave the house.

No pity for him whatsoever, he was an absolute cunt and deserved all the shit he got. Including being utterly ridiculed by everyone around him, even those who tried to reach out to him at first.

Bullying? Bullshit. Anyone here having to spend more than 24 hours in the close proximity of that fucking surplus twat would have smacked him in the head instinctively. 
I think the housemates did well to leave him to his own devices and exclude him instead, forcing him to walk away crying.
Maybe he'll review the show tapes and realise what an utter cock he is and change his life before it's too late. Either that or end it.

For goodness sake, the guy is 35 or something and he's never had a job, and gets away with acting like a 4 year old - in fact no, that's disrespectful of 4 year olds, even a toddler would have settled down after a few tantrums and ended up having fun and smiling somehow.

"Och, but ah'm gay, and ah'm an ethic manority, ah'm so precious!"



Nikki is the next one to go, a spoilt little fuckwit just like Shabbuckwit is, I'll bet she was squirming in recognition of herself when he was having his little tantrums, only she hides hers better with her blonde hair and floods of tears when she doesn't get her own way, and trying (and failing) to be sexy.

Christ, maybe I'm getting old but I'd sooner kick her in the shins than cop a feel of anything she might have to offer, believe me she has yet to get into her stride, now that Shabbonkers has left the BB house - she's the resident nutjob now, and she'll be the one locked out, soon enough, the group are thus far bonded over a common enemy and will need to maintain that vibe to survive without fragmentation.

The moody Northern one that says fuck all, she wants out, I'm not bothered, bye bye!

Sezar and Immy vs. Mikey and Grace, they now vie for the attentions of the "will-they?-wont-they?" nightvision cameras...

As for Pete - too much ketamine - he's off his head 24/7 and it's fuck all to do with Tourettes, he's in it to win it as much as anyone else is.

I can relate to Dawn, Lisa, and to a degree even Tory boy George, and probably Imogen too, though much like Sam Heuston from last year's BB I want her to stay for reasons other than her personality...


----------



## thefuse (May 25, 2006)

Lord of the flies is exactly what it was. I was trying to remember the title.
I really hope the public dont forget Sleezer's and richard's roles in all that.
made me want to puke.


----------



## bonjour (May 25, 2006)

Whats this i keep on hearing about Pete and too much ket? Where has this all come from?


----------



## Flashman (May 25, 2006)

I did feel a little sorry for Shabaz, even though he's a cunt and probably deserved to be ostracised. I didn't fall for his act and neither did they (apart from Pete really) but it just showed what a bunch of cunts they are too.

How anyone can find Sezer attractive is beyond me, what a bastard. 

No-one to win, no-one.

/grumpy hung-over waffle


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 25, 2006)

I stil think Shabhaz was a deliberate plant by Big Brother to boost the first week's ratings. There's no way someone could be that much of a tosser for real.
He was put in there deliberately with the sole intention of stirring shit, tyrning everyone against him and giving the show a bit of life. Let's face it, without him it's fucking boring. 
Watch the viewing figures tumble from now until it ends.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 25, 2006)

Reading this thread just makes me remember the plus side of not living in the UK


----------



## pk (May 25, 2006)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> I stil think Shabhaz was a deliberate plant by Big Brother to boost the first week's ratings. There's no way someone could be that much of a tosser for real.



Exactly.

But I'm not surprised he was bullied out of there and I'm certainly not shocked by the housemate's natural reactions to such a useless gimp.


----------



## 43mhz (May 25, 2006)

Shabaz reminded me of Rik from The Young Ones


----------



## Flashman (May 25, 2006)

I believe Shabaz is for real. He's barred from all the gay bars in Glasgow ffs, and we can see why, he's a selfish arsehole. I did feel for him a bit but he brought it all on himself for his behaviour to the other HMs.


----------



## Rollem (May 25, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> As for Pete - too much ketamine - he's off his head 24/7 and it's fuck all to do with Tourettes


wtf?


----------



## han (May 25, 2006)

After seeing last night's BB, I really have changed my mind about Shabazz. He's just a wanker! He may be mentally ill, but he's also a tosser too, and for that reason, I'm glad he's gone. He has no redeeming qualities at all. I can totally empathise now with why everyone kept away from him - he must've been such a headfuck to be around for that length of time....

I'm actually starting to like Ceasar a bit. At least he says what needs to be said. And he reminds me a bit of Citydreams!  [looks wise, not personality! Citydreams is much sweeter!]


----------



## Leon (May 25, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> probably Imogen too, though much like Sam Heuston from last year's BB I want her to stay for reasons other than her personality...



Spot on Pk - Sam was foxy, if dumb as fuck.

How long then do we give Shabbaz to live? He's blatantly going to become the first BB guy to top himself.


----------



## thefuse (May 25, 2006)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> I stil think Shabhaz was a deliberate plant by Big Brother to boost the first week's ratings. There's no way someone could be that much of a tosser for real.


As i've said before on this thread, I used to be friends with someone almost exactly like him and the main reason i was, was because I felt sorry for him.
 My mate had almost no social skills and didnt seem to know how to stop winding people up. He also came from the glasgow area and had been mentally and physically abused all his life and had learned to fight to survive in schools and prisons all his life.
 At the end of the day though, he was one of the most generous people I have ever met and after many hours of heart to hearts I realised that what he wanted more than anything was for people to accept and love him.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 25, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> I did feel a little sorry for Shabaz, even though he's a cunt and probably deserved to be ostracised. I didn't fall for his act and neither did they (apart from Pete really) but it just showed what a bunch of cunts they are too.
> 
> How anyone can find Sezer attractive is beyond me, what a bastard.
> 
> ...



#
I agree...... 

It was the first one i watched last night.....

What a bunch of arseholes they ALL are, no exceptions, well maybe a few.....

Sezer is an absolute TWAT....

Imogen is a Muppet,

Nikki needs therapy

The rest are just putrid..........apart from pete, who i think has a genuine side.......

Im no prude, as you all know, but the swearing was awfull and hard to l;isten too 

Pete to win......just about......


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> I'm actually starting to like Ceasar a bit. At least he says what needs to be said. And he reminds me a bit of Citydreams!  [looks wise, not personality! Citydreams is much sweeter!]



eh?  

he was alright at the start in the bedroom, polite, diplomatic and whatever.

but he did repeatedly throw Shabba's food away, lock him out by tying the door up with his belt, nick his clothes and was on camera at the start of the series saying he was going to "deliberately wind him up."

how is that "saying what needs to be said"?!?

you just like him cos he never wears a top.


----------



## Leon (May 25, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> After seeing last night's BB, I really have changed my mind about Shabazz. He's just a wanker! He may be mentally ill, but he's also a tosser too, and for that reason, I'm glad he's gone. He has no redeeming qualities at all. I can totally empathise now with why everyone kept away from him - he must've been such a headfuck to be around for that length of time....




Totally agree. I've tried so hard to feel sorry for him, and I did yesterday when he was being bullied. But at the end of the day he is too, too much of a self-obsessed cretin.

There comes a point where you just have th think of your own sanity and to tell someone to fuck off. 

Oh and sort it out Han, Sezer is a wanker.


----------



## Flashman (May 25, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> After seeing last night's BB, I really have changed my mind about Shabazz. He's just a wanker! He may be mentally ill, but he's also a tosser too, and for that reason, I'm glad he's gone. He has no redeeming qualities at all. I can totally empathise now with why everyone kept away from him - he must've been such a headfuck to be around for that length of time....



He's not mentally ill he's a twat. Eugene last year was just an odd character, not mentally ill. Why try to stick labels on people? There are cunts in this world, and there are strange folk, deal with it.

(not aimed at you han btw).


----------



## Flashman (May 25, 2006)

Leon said:
			
		

> Totally agree. I've tried so hard to feel sorry for him, and I did yesterday when he was being bullied. But at the end of the day he is too, too much of a self-obsessed cretin.
> 
> There comes a point where you just have th think of your own sanity and to tell someone to fuck off.
> 
> Oh and sort it out Han, Sezer is a wanker.



Abso-bloody-exactly.


----------



## suitgirl (May 25, 2006)

i haven't watched BB all week (saving it for the weekend) but did anyone see BBLB last night?

shabaz was on & it was kinda strange viewing.  He wasn't as hyper as usual, a bit more subdued, he was really nervous & kept trying to make a joke of things by saying things like "god wasn't my breakdown spectacular?  even i didn't see that coming - car crash TV at its best wasn't it ladies & gentlemen?"

he got very emotional at one point he said he had been through a lot in his life and listed experiences like child abuse, molestation, ostracization to name a few.

car crash TV it certainly was.

they also showed a clip of summat happening yesterday - Lisa was allowed choose more people for the brotherhood and Dawn stormed off shouting "that's it, i'm gone" - because she wasn't chosen - oooooooo!


----------



## Flashman (May 25, 2006)

Leon said:
			
		

> Spot on Pk - Sam was foxy, if dumb as fuck.
> 
> How long then do we give Shabbaz to live? He's blatantly going to become the first BB guy to top himself.



Fuck no, he's far to clever for that. He's probably pissing himself laughing in a hotel, getting ready to sell his story or open a salon.


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2006)

suitgirl said:
			
		

> i haven't watched BB all week (saving it for the weekend) but did anyone see BBLB last night?
> 
> shabaz was on & it was kinda strange viewing.  He wasn't as hyper as usual, a bit more subdued, he was really nervous & kept trying to make a joke of things by saying things like "god wasn't my breakdown spectacular?  even i didn't see that coming - car crash TV at its best wasn't it ladies & gentlemen?"
> 
> ...



yeah I saw it.  it was interesting that he tried the sympathy angle repeatedly and even the studio audience just sat there and didn't do anything even when he was directly appealing to them. 

dawn is leaving cos BB told them that the two people who survive eviction won't get their cases.  as she's up she either leaves on friday or never has her case.

but apparently they've told her that they know she's been in communication with the outside world, and she told the other housemates that shabba had a nervous breakdown when he left or something.


----------



## Santino (May 25, 2006)

Greebozz said:
			
		

> Read this on digital spy I agree with him, thought I would repost it here, great passion don't you think.
> *v. long quote removed*


That's beautiful, man.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> I love all this false angst now that the attention seeking fucker is out ...  it's a bit liek calling osme one a cunt until they are dead then saying what a nice bloke they are... there's enough poster on here who in effect joined in onthe 'bullying' saying shabaz had 'mental' issues etc specualting about what might be the issue but now he's out are all saying awr paw thing...
> 
> fuck him and all of them it's a tv game show, you sign on the dotted line for your 15mins and then you hope that the wave which carries out the door is large enough to leave a big of fat pay check when you are landed high and dry 6 months down the line.... they all knew thing they all signed up for it ...
> 
> ...



Innit? Some of the posts here are so _anguished_ about the whole thing it's laughable.


----------



## sparkling (May 25, 2006)

I'm going to add to the anguished threads and say it was horrible watching the bullying.  I wanted BB to intervene.  I couldn't understand what it was that the HM's were seeing or hearing from Shabaz that led them to justify their behaviour.  It was truly Lord of the Flies stuff.


----------



## suitgirl (May 25, 2006)

they were all just playing follow the leader.  there was no way everyone was gonna take shabaz' side and risk being ostracized by the others so early in the game.  IT IS A GAME REMEMBER???

things will really kick off now that shabaz is gone - because up until now he has been their main focus, their common enemy - whereas now he's gone...the real alliances will start.

bring it on!


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I'm going to add to the anguished threads and say it was horrible watching the bullying.  I wanted BB to intervene.  I couldn't understand what it was that the HM's were seeing or hearing from Shabaz that led them to justify their behaviour.  It was truly Lord of the Flies stuff.



You couldn't see it? Good god, were you actually watching? He continually talked over anyone attempting to contradict what he was saying/doing, managed to successfully alienate ALL the people who initially stood up for him (e.g. Lea with the hidden food thing; Pete's comments in the diary room about how he kepy shooting himself in the fooot...), had an almost pathological need to have everyone's attention (his 'mint and basil...mint and basil...oh God...I need to make a decision' flapping and calling the _whole house_ to attention to say it)...do you want me to go on?

Someone like that would be hard enough to deal with evenly and fairly in real life where you could run away - stuck in that house I'm amazed no one actually hit him - as Lisa nearly did when he overspent the food budget by £32...

But obviously all the anguished souls on this board would be _so_ tolerant and _understanding_ of someone behaving like this wouldn't they? Oh yes.


----------



## sparkling (May 25, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> You couldn't see it? Good god, were you actually watching? He continually talked over anyone attempting to contradict what he was saying/doing, managed to successfully alienate ALL the people who initially stood up for him (e.g. Lea with the hidden food thing; Pete's comments in the diary room about how he kepy shooting himself in the fooot...), had an almost pathological need to have everyone's attention (his 'mint and basil...mint and basil...oh God...I need to make a decision' flapping and calling the _whole house_ to attention to say it)...do you want me to go on?
> 
> Someone like that would be hard enough to deal with evenly and fairly in real life where you could run away - stuck in that house I'm amazed no one actually hit him - as Lisa nearly did when he overspent the food budget by £32...
> 
> But obviously all the anguished souls on this board would be _so_ tolerant and _understanding_ of someone behaving like this wouldn't they? Oh yes.



Oi don't try and bully me you know    I like being anguished so there


----------



## souljacker (May 25, 2006)

I watched it for the first time last night. I really didn't like the porn star woman or the old gay bloke. Really nasty human beings IMO (although the wife did explain that porno bird gave Shabba a chance and he was out of order, or something).

Didn't like Nicky either, what a boring knobend. I only like Pete and Bonny, the rest are all cunts, fuck em.

The bloke who kept putting shabba's cornflakes in the bin was possibly the most complete bellend I've ever seen in my life. I'm not a violent man, but if I'd been in that house, I'd have decked him.

What the fuck am I getting into this for? I blame the weather and the lack of Football on the telly.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

What I don't get is how you missed all of the stuff I mentioned and the rest of it is all...


----------



## ZIZI (May 25, 2006)

I Promised myself I wouldn't watch BB this time round-but, I’ve been reading this thread and last night I got curious. Slaps face for being curious. 

Shabaz might be an annoying git. However, does that give a free licence for the others to have ganged up on him and bullied him so mercilessly? BB shame on you for not stepping in and stopping it-but I guess that’s how they make their money. I hope it sits comfortably in their pockets.

Shabaz obviously has a mental illness and that has clouded his judgement on going into that situation. BB are supposed to analyse these people. But from what I can see with all of them, they are all vulnerable with some sort of issue from their past or themselves.

In the beginning it was an entertaining programme to watch. Now it condones Bullying and intimidation. Preys on the weak and vulnerable, mixes in complete tossers and its made BB into a psychiatric ward for all to tune in and watch a morbid sense of curiosity.  

I am ashamed that I watched it last night. I won't be tuning in again.

Davina ought to be ashamed of herself, if this is the only way she can increase her bank balance.

Sorry if I seem to be preaching; but I hate any form of bullying, and I won’t be like a lemming and join in.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

> Shabaz obviously has a mental illness and



And what qualifications do you have to make this rather sweeping statement?

Shabazz didn't suffer from mental illness - what he suffered from was an inability to recognise the affect his behaviour had on other people, and consequences arising from that. He was as much a bully as he was bullied - his mishandled discussion with Glyn and after being asked 'Look, I don't like you touching me, don't do it' saying 'I'll touch you if I want to' - this to an 18 provincial kid who has been walking around in something close to culture shock for a week from a 35 year old man.

Get a fucking grip - Shabazz was as much a bully and reaped what he sowed.


----------



## sparkling (May 25, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> What I don't get is how you missed all of the stuff I mentioned and the rest of it is all...




I did see all that stuff but each thing seemed to have been dealt with at the time.  Lisa ripped into him enough about the shopping, him hiding the food was explained that it was in reaction to Richard leading the bullying and sending him to Coventry the day before etc etc.

Even if he is or was the biggest twat around he was still a person and they seemed to dehumanise him by refusing to remember his name someone called him Sherez last night, chucking away food that he was eating and then letting big foul mouth Lisa (I'm sorry I know she is popular here but I don't like her at all and particularly in the way she bullied Shabaz) rip into him again for wasting food when it was Sezer doing the wasting and then telling him off for just talking to Bonnie about keeping the door open.

Incidentely I thought it was interesting how the runt of the pack ie Bonneh felt able to have a go at Shabaz herself.

I missed the first 5 minutes of the show yesterday and thought by the behaviour of the group that he must have truly done something horrible but it seemed they justified their behaviour on the accumulation of Shabazz's behaviour.

Even if they did feel justified how did they feel that their behaviour was going to improve the situation?

On a more dispassionate level it was interesting to see how  George did not leave but said he was an individual and then led the group to steal his clothes and how Pete who had tried also walked out of the room.  I suppose it shows how strong groups can be or something.


----------



## Joon (May 25, 2006)

Obviously Shahbaz has mental health problems of some sort, maybe a personality disorder.  BB must have known about this and must have known that his behaviour would wind people up and they would pick on him.  He said he has never worked in his life.  Why not?  He is physically well enough to work, he is very bright - the only other reason must be that he has mental health issues.    And that's not entertainment.  He should never have been on BB.


----------



## ZIZI (May 25, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> And what qualifications do you have to make this rather sweeping statement?
> 
> Shabazz didn't suffer from mental illness - what he suffered from was an inability to recognise the affect his behaviour had on other people, and consequences arising from that. He was as much a bully as he was bullied - his mishandled discussion with Glyn and after being asked 'Look, I don't like you touching me, don't do it' saying 'I'll touch you if I want to' - this to an 18 provincial kid who has been walking around in something close to culture shock for a week from a 35 year old man.
> 
> Get a fucking grip - Shabazz was as much a bully and reaped what he sowed.



An what qualifications do you have in saying that he doesn't have a mental illness?


----------



## Belushi (May 25, 2006)

I only know about mental illness from a sufferers point of view but one thing I have learned is that it takes a long time for specialists to reach a diagnosis, you cant do it just from watching someones behaviour on a gameshow.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

Why is it 'obvious; that he had a mental illness? I really, sincerely want to know exactly how it's obvious, and that it wasn't simply that he's a immature, bullying, self obsessed tosser.

What's really funny is that this discussion is had about at least one housemate _every single year_ that BB is on and AFAIK not a single ex-BB contestant has been committed after the show. Many of them have gone on to spectacularly fuck up their lives but that's hardly the same thing.


----------



## Flashman (May 25, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> An what qualifications do you have in saying that he doesn't have a mental illness?



So you've gleaned all this from one hour-long highlights show? You clever sod.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

> Preys on the weak and vulnerable, mixes in complete tossers and its made BB into a psychiatric ward for all to tune in and watch a morbid sense of curiosity.



Long and distinguished history of that going back to charging punters to visit Bedlam...

'Preys on the weak and vulnerable' Do you know what prey means? It's diffilcult to call someone who volounteers for something they have prior knowledge of as 'prey'

Oh, and wot flashman said too...


----------



## mrsfran (May 25, 2006)

I've been away from home for the last couple of nights. You have no idea of the torture of only being able to watch the highlights show. Tonight I get my sweet, sweet freeview back.


----------



## Santino (May 25, 2006)

The man has absolutely no social skills whatsoever. Whether you want to label it a mental illness or not does not change the fact that he is not a normally functioning human. And no amount of being a twat gives anyone else a mandate to orchestrate a bullying campaign against him.


----------



## mrsfran (May 25, 2006)

Hear hear, well said.

That was the 1000th post in this thread.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 25, 2006)

So!
At the moment none of the HMs are up (lazy bastards) apart from Dawn.
She's been pacing the bedroom for two hours now because the doors are locked and they won't let her into the main house.
Endemol will want to keep her in until the morning after Bonner's eviction, but looking at her that doesn't seem too likely. The woman's had enough by the looks of things.
An interesting situation. Two walk-outs in the first week? Ouch.


----------



## chio (May 25, 2006)

Perhaps choosing _this sort of person_ to go in the house has finally backfired on them.

At least they've got a ready supply of Kit Kat winners to go in and make up the numbers.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

Can I just ask...

Why, for one second, will C4/Endemol be even _remotely_ bothered about 2 HMs going in the first week? What exactly has 'backfired' on them?

If someone can get the BARB numbers I'll see if I can get hold of the website stats for the first week and do a YOY comparison...


----------



## mrsfran (May 25, 2006)

Here's a question: if you found a golden ticket, would you go in the house? 

I reckon they might be hard pressed to find someone who's willing to give up their job and plans for the next 12 weeks to go in there. I wouldn't.


----------



## foo (May 25, 2006)

Shahbaz behaved like a narcissistic (sp?) vindictive sod, but i do think there's something seriously wrong with him. personality disorder maybe?  

regardless, the rest of them ganging up on him was horrible and has put me off watching it for now. i fucking hate bullies. 

knowing me i'll probaby get sucked in to it again at some point though....


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

Well I'm tempng at the moment and if it weren't for the opprobrium and potential alienation I'd face from my girlfriend and best mates I'd be up for it.


----------



## Belushi (May 25, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Here's a question: if you found a golden ticket, would you go in the house?
> 
> I reckon they might be hard pressed to find someone who's willing to give up their job and plans for the next 12 weeks to go in there. I wouldn't.



I'd hate to be in the house, I'd have cabin fever within 24 hours. I dont think they'll have any problems finding someone though - they get tens of thousands of desperate wannabe housemates at the auditions.


----------



## Santino (May 25, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> I reckon they might be hard pressed to find someone who's willing to give up their job and plans for the next 12 weeks to go in there. I wouldn't.


But you're not their target demographic. There are thousands of people who'd go in at a moment's notice.


----------



## girasol (May 25, 2006)

I watched 'The Line Of Beauty' instead of Big Brother last night, I'm glad I did, by the sound of it last night's show was vile...

Perhaps I'll manage not to get into it this year after all  

(but I doubt it)

e2a:  If I got the golden ticket I'd try and sell it on ebay, there's no way I'd go in.


----------



## ZIZI (May 25, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Long and distinguished history of that going back to charging punters to visit Bedlam...
> 
> 'Preys on the weak and vulnerable' Do you know what prey means? It's diffilcult to call someone who volounteers for something they have prior knowledge of as 'prey'
> 
> Oh, and wot flashman said too...


0

Mental illness is difficult to diagnose-yes I agree. However, people with a mental illness can experience problems in the way they think, feel and act. It can affect their whole lives and have a destructive result on any relationships or friendships they form.

BB want to make their programme more and more Controversial They are desperate for a 'sex scene', arguments, bad behaviour and so on.

If you look at all the other occupants, all of which have issues in one form or other, it is obvious that the producers want this BB to be the 'best or worst' (whichever way you want to look at it,) ever.

My 'mental illness' obvious remark is not one that is made in 1 hour of watching BB. It is one made of Knowledge, experience and qualification.

I do not make remarks like that lightly. 

Shabaz, although annoying, needs help and encouragement. He has learn't to behave that way out of fear, discrimination and prejudice.

Society has forgotten to be tolerant of the vulnerable and focuses to much on the symptoms instead of the causes.


----------



## mrsfran (May 25, 2006)

Also, won't they have to do some psychological screening of any ticket winner, wouldn't they? And wouldn't that take some time? They couldn't just pluck them off the street and stick them in there.


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> Shahbaz behaved like a narcissistic (sp?) vindictive sod, but i do think there's something seriously wrong with him. personality disorder maybe?
> 
> regardless, the rest of them ganging up on him was horrible and has put me off watching it for now. i fucking hate bullies.
> 
> knowing me i'll probaby get sucked in to it again at some point though....



something from digital spy.  doesn't really clear much up, but he has had anti-depressants at some point in the past (like about 60% of the population)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 25, 2006)

Kyser - walk-outs are an embarrassment, no?

a) someone who very obviously wasn't in any shape or form mentally equipped to be there slipping through the psych tests and walking/getting the boot five days in.
b) a self-publicist blatantly abusing the audition proceedure to plug her product and then walking (or attempting to walk) after she believes her job is done.

I'm not talking about viewing figures (the highest yet I believe) but C4 do have a line to walk during populist shows like this, and too early fuck-ups like this can only damage them.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 25, 2006)

Breaking news - Dawn has now been let out, packed her bin-bag, said goodbye to the housemates and entered the diary room.
This is her THIRD attempted walk-out. Good luck Dawn!


----------



## lemontop (May 25, 2006)

What the hell is this cause that Dawn has been promoting and how's she communicating with the outside world?


----------



## mrsfran (May 25, 2006)

When it's all over, will Pete be allowed on telly before 9pm?


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2006)

she's been evicted for rule breaking....


----------



## mrsfran (May 25, 2006)

What rule did she break?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 25, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> What the hell is this cause that Dawn has been promoting and how's she communicating with the outside world?



Some hugely confusing "foundation" - something to do with diet and children I think.
The thing is, no-one's too sure. Endemol keep dipping the sound when she starts talking about it. 

The communication thing is a mystery at the moment too. There's speculation that you get a friend/relative to talk things through with if you're serious about walking out. They passed on news to her and she passed it on to the HMs. That seems the likeliest situation...

edit: removed for rule breaking eh... funny, it looked like a walk-out to me!


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

zizi said:
			
		

> My 'mental illness' obvious remark is not one that is made in 1 hour of watching BB.



Ummm, well the implication of this post:



> I Promised myself I wouldn't watch BB this time round-but, I’ve been reading this thread and last night I got curious.



is that it was based on 1 hours viewing. Come back when you remember what you've typed. Nothing in your thread is saying anything different from any other BB - arguments/fights (O! how the memories of Victor and MouthyNorthernGirl throwing stuff at each other and fighting have faded!!), bad behaviour...as for the sex...well we've had PJs BJ, Michelle 'n' Stuey and Saskia and whoever last year, so it's not like it's never happened is it?



> If you look at all the other occupants, all of which have issues in one form or other, it is obvious that the producers want this BB to be the 'best or worst' (whichever way you want to look at it,) ever.



They've ALWAYS got issues. Aside from 2003 or 4 (which was the really boring one that Cameron the Christian won?) there hasn't been a single year goes by that hasn't seen bullying, in-fighting etc and this year is no different. As for 'it's obvious' - again, HOW is it obvious? Endemol/C4 have another 3 years of BB (10 year production deal) so what would make it 'obvious' that this year would be deemed as any more of a priority to the producers - beyond increasing viewing figures (of which more later)

Tell me how this year is so radically different from any other (aside from someone getting in to plug their product...and hasn't something similar happened before as well?) BB that has gone before it?

O&L - the only embarrassment will be letting Dawn in mate. Shabazz walking has contributed to viewing figures no end I don't doubt, and the buzz that the show has created this year I reckon rivals the Victor Year. Embaressed? With all the money coming in from txt updates and voting, the viewing figures going up, increased traffic on the website, front page coverage etc etc

I agree with your second point but not your first - I don't think Shabazz was incapable of living in the house, I think that this is the first time he's ever been in a situation where he's had to face up to the consequences of being a twat, which is a very, very different proposition.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 25, 2006)

I haven't seen it for a few days. What's all this stuff about Dawn?


----------



## mrsfran (May 25, 2006)

Kyser - Shabaz is so 5 minutes ago. We're onto to Dawn now, get with the program.


----------



## girasol (May 25, 2006)

I like Dawn!  Is she really gone?


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

Heh 

Dawn 'I'm a serial complainer'...didn't really come over did it? 

Maybe she should have called herself 'stinky'?


----------



## OriginalSinner (May 25, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> O&L - the only embarrassment will be letting Dawn in mate. Shabazz walking has contributed to viewing figures no end I don't doubt, and the buzz that the show has created this year I reckon rivals the Victor Year. Embaressed? With all the money coming in from txt updates and voting, the viewing figures going up, increased traffic on the website, front page coverage etc etc



Aye. But not quite a masterstroke... because I think it's peaked too early.

But to be fair I thought that when Kitten had left too.



> I agree with your second point but not your first - I don't think Shabazz was incapable of living in the house, I think that this is the first time he's ever been in a situation where he's had to face up to the consequences of being a twat, which is a very, very different proposition.



Like I said (much earlier) an awful lot rests on the alliances that are created in the first few weeks... if there's anywhere where the plan failed this year it's in the fact that Dawn and maybe Pete aside we have the majority cultures represented but no automatic support group for 'different' people.

Like throwing a child to wolves.

I doubt, as you say, it's the first time he's had to face his own actions... I think it's the first time he had nowhere to run and noone to turn to.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 25, 2006)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> Like I said (much earlier) an awful lot rests on the alliances that are created in the first few weeks... if there's anywhere where the plan failed this year it's in the fact that Dawn and maybe Pete aside we have the majority cultures represented but no automatic support group for 'different' people.



You've made a good point....but I believe Shabaz, Dawn and pete are the 'different' people and were/will be picked off by the group....Pete has more chance with that lot because he has bully-loud-mouth Lisa on side but the others had no chance...

Richard should know better and Leah has her own agenda but i envisage her becoming the butt of the jokes soon enough.....will be interesting to see what type of person they put in...I reckon someone to rival club-girl-smug.....


----------



## ZIZI (May 25, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Ummm, well the implication of this post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I m glad we agree on something at least.

I think anyone who switched on BB last night for the first time could and would have realised that Shabaz has problems-which are-mental illness characteristics. Exactly which mental illness diagnosis? one cannot call it without a full investigation. Sometimes, a diagnosis is never made and so it is an 'unnamed' illness.

BB has lost its entertainment value as it has become more targeted in what it wants to produce. In order to keep its figures up it has to make its show more controversial-I agree.

But, we do not have to agree with it or condone what its doing.

BB knows what they're doing. Picking vulnerable people for the show is just another level they are prepared to go to. 

If viewers find that entertaining, that’s fine, if they don't they can switch off. They have a choice.

Shabaz however, was a step too far, he was not aware of the consequences his behaviour would have on people. In his world he cannot see what he does is wrong. He cannot understand that people find him intolerable.

Whose fault was that? His or BB's?

BB's have Psychologists. They are on the payroll and they knew that he was a vulnerable person.

I just hope that BB are prepared to face any consequences of their irresponsible actions.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

> 'different' people



So an 'M' cup ex? porn star counts as normal? Maybe in Original Sinner World 



> Aye. But not quite a masterstroke... because I think it's peaked too early.



Much more fun to come I reckon...Lea's already fallen to pieces over the BBrotherhood thing when she talked to Bonnay so when the voting/noms get really political she'll be a wreck...Pete and Lisa I reckon will be the love story of the series (I hope so - they're really cute together and seem to be of a like mind)...George will find himself irresistably drawn to Dickie...Glyn will save someone from drowning in the hottub...Grace, Mikey, Sezer and Imogen will get pissed and have a mini orgy...Nikki will throw something at someone and then dissolve in tears...


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

> Well, I m glad we agree on something at least.



Sorry, I should have made it clear that I was agreeing with O&Ls post about Dawn, not in yours.

Incidentally - has anyone watched any of the overseas BBs? Some of the antics on them make the UK version seem tame (and I don't just mean the shagging)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 25, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> O&L - the only embarrassment will be letting Dawn in mate. Shabazz walking has contributed to viewing figures no end I don't doubt, and the buzz that the show has created this year I reckon rivals the Victor Year. Embaressed? With all the money coming in from txt updates and voting, the viewing figures going up, increased traffic on the website, front page coverage etc etc



The Victor year is a good comparision. You could equate Shahbaz with the Kitten fiasco in that year. Week one, ejected/walked, obviously unsuitable for the show, great viewing figures. The difference is that Kitten was just laughably deluded, Shahbaz (without seeing his reports) seems to the vast majority of viewers to be actually ill. I've watched a lot of live feed and imo that was a breakdown. Endemol have a duty of care and should NOT have put him in there. Where the viewer's reaction is not "my god I can't believe this idiot" but "my god, how could they let this person into the house" then Endemol have not done their job. There's more to even their lives than viewing figures.

Also, the "fight night" in BB5 came well into the series. Things had settled down, the audience had a chance to get to know the characters and alliances, and the storylines could be followed. The series (after the bedsit task) had already been acclaimed as a success after the disaster of BB4. This is all happening in WEEK ONE. There's no story to follow yet, and the series is chaotic and incoherent thus far. A walk-out and a "sacking" this early were never in the script.

Another thing: the phone lines have been open since 7.30 last night. People have been paying money to Endemol for the cance to vote off Dawn, Bonner or Glyn. Fraudulently imo, as it's been obvious since way before that time that Dawn was going to leave before eviction. Now what do Endemol do in this situation?

It's a farce at the moment imo. They should never have opened the lines, and it seems to most seasoned viewers (the ds lot, the betfair crew) that they're making it up as they go along, hoping against hope that it'll all turn out ok.


----------



## ZIZI (May 25, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Sorry, I should have made it clear that I was agreeing with O&Ls post about Dawn, not in yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Darn it!


----------



## OriginalSinner (May 25, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> So an 'M' cup ex? porn star counts as normal? Maybe in Original Sinner World



You wanna come visit? 



Actually Leah is an interesting point... on the psych show one of their experts pointd out that without her accessories and porn clothing she's been shocked to see herself as a quite normal and boring 'mumsy' type... altogether at odds with the image she's trying to portray.

I think it's part of the reason she was so two-faced with Shabaz. The competative part of her nature saw him as a massive threat but the mumsy side BB's plan brought out meant that she also felt a little remorse at times.

However you can't expect a porn star to be anything other than pragmatic... so in the end ambition won.



> Much more fun to come I reckon...Lea's already fallen to pieces over the BBrotherhood thing when she talked to Bonnay so when the voting/noms get really political she'll be a wreck...Pete and Lisa I reckon will be the love story of the series (I hope so - they're really cute together and seem to be of a like mind)...George will find himself irresistably drawn to Dickie...Glyn will save someone from drowning in the hottub...Grace, Mikey, Sezer and Imogen will get pissed and have a mini orgy...Nikki will throw something at someone and then dissolve in tears...



Pete and Lisa? The repulsive masculine mancunian and the boy with tourettes... it might be hard to tell who's who...


----------



## OriginalSinner (May 25, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> It's a farce at the moment imo. They should never have opened the lines, and it seems to most seasoned viewers (the ds lot, the betfair crew) that they're making it up as they go along, hoping against hope that it'll all turn out ok.



Which is when the fun begins...


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

> It's a farce at the moment imo. They should never have opened the lines, and it seems to most seasoned viewers (the ds lot, the betfair crew) that they're making it up as they go along, hoping against hope that it'll all turn out ok.



Which is what makes it all huge fun IMV


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 25, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Which is what makes it all huge fun IMV



True, but I need things to settle down a bit, these walk-outs are playing havoc with the first eviction market.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

Bonnay I reckon. I've seen a fair bit of live feed and she doesn't seem to have engaged that much...

I reckon that after her 'I'm good looking' comment, and seeing first Grace then Imogen then Nikki walk in she's retreated...


----------



## Fingers (May 25, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Sorry, I should have made it clear that I was agreeing with O&Ls post about Dawn, not in yours.
> 
> Incidentally - has anyone watched any of the overseas BBs? Some of the antics on them make the UK version seem tame (and I don't just mean the shagging)



I have seen the Brazilian and Argentine versions, some of the tantrums were like chernobyl melting down!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 25, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Bonnay I reckon. I've seen a fair bit of live feed and she doesn't seem to have engaged that much...
> 
> I reckon that after her 'I'm good looking' comment, and seeing first Grace then Imogen then Nikki walk in she's retreated...



She's a lock, but Bonner is 5-1 on now. All the uncertainty surrounding  Shabba and Dawn's walk-outs killed the value in the market.
There's also questions to ask about Bonner possibly walking, the eviction being cancelled, yada yada yada... Poor show all round really. Roll on week 2.


----------



## girasol (May 25, 2006)

Good on Dawn!! 

Dawn leaves BB



> The other housemates pleaded with Dawn to stay but she remained adamant that she wanted to make a point to show producers. She feels Big Brother’s “evil streak” has gone too far this year. Referring to Shahbaz, Dawn said: "Somebody sat down to screen that man and they still let him into the house."


----------



## Flashman (May 25, 2006)

"I have my morals and I have my integrity"


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA...

I was just thinking...all those who got all anguished up about Sheboz can now watch BB without any guilt since now obviously all the other housemates, being the _completely_ stable group they are, will get everything they richly deserve.

(I'm also looking forward to all those who've called Nikki a cunt/bitch/whatever to eat their words when she does a Shibez...)


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> "I have my morals and I have *my integrity*"



Hmm, doesn't the mere fact of appearing on BB kinda undermine this claim?


----------



## Flashman (May 25, 2006)

Just a smidge. Flounce city at the moment innit.


----------



## girasol (May 25, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> (I'm also looking forward to all those who've called Nikki a cunt/bitch/whatever to eat their words when she does a Shibez...)



Nikki will always be an idiot, no matter what, ffs, her main ambition in life is to marry a footballer.


----------



## Belushi (May 25, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Nikki will always be an idiot, no matter what, ffs, her main ambition in life is to marry a footballer.



I know more mature five year olds.


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2006)

apparently this is why she was kicked out.

receiving messages from the outside world.

the criminal mastermind.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

AHH, OK so with Shabazz it was 'clearly mentally ill and he shouldn't have been in there' and with Nikki - whose outbursts about water, BO and on other occassions show her as being as potentially 'damaged' as Shabazz (and someone earlier mentioned that she's still in therapy) - she's just a silly little bitch because she wants to marry a footballer.

Riiiiight...not many double standards around here are there? 

Interesting alternate spins on the Dawn thing as well...


----------



## Belushi (May 25, 2006)

Someone needs to get a message in about Sezer being an alleged date rapist!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 25, 2006)

But was Dawn really getting bad press?


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2006)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> But was Dawn really getting bad press?



not that I've seen.  certainly not before yesterday's show went out.


----------



## fractionMan (May 25, 2006)

Has anyone got their (non fake) tits out yet?


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

Nikki had them out in yesterday's 'Sport'...altho that might have been a photoshop (BTW, I only saw the *cover[/i] of the Sport...)

In ref to my post re: Nikki...I in fact agree that she's little more than another attention seeker, but that's by the by given the sympathy expressed toward Shabazz while Nikki has been exhibiting similar outbursts of distress...altho she at least is aware that her actions have an effect on others...which could be the point obv. but then why get *that* upset over bottled water?*


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Nikki had them out in yesterday's 'Sport'...altho that might have been a photoshop (BTW, I only saw the *cover[/i] of the Sport...)
> 
> In ref to my post re: Nikki...I in fact agree that she's little more than another attention seeker, but that's by the by given the sympathy expressed toward Shabazz while Nikki has been exhibiting similar outbursts of distress...altho she at least is aware that her actions have an effect on others...which could be the point obv. but then why get *that* upset over bottled water?*


*

I can see what you're saying but I think the difference is that shabazz was turned on by the whole group, who then behaved in a vindictive, cruel and immature way.  If the same were to happen to Nikki in the future then I imagine people would feel sorry for her too.

In the first few days lots of people were saying how annoying, self-obsessed etc etc Shabazz was, it's only been the past couple of days that people have felt some sympathy for him.

e2A:  and nikki's have been all over the papers, but they're fake too.*


----------



## girasol (May 25, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> I can see what you're saying but I think the difference is that shabazz was turned on by the whole group, who then behaved in a vindictive, cruel and immature way.  If the same were to happen to Nikki in the future then I imagine people would feel sorry for her too.



Indeed.  A similar think happened to Jade, didn't it?  Everyone thought she was a complete pain in the arse until they got her drunk and made a fool out of her, at that point everyone started to feel sorry for her.

What I've seen from Nikki so far hasn't been pretty at all.  The B.O. incident was really really sad and immature.  And I suspect that might be why Dawn got a message from the outside.  And the crying over Pete: what a load of patronising shite! 

e2a: Shahbazz was a right pain in the arse too, but the pack mentality overshadowed it.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

There was a really good article/interview with Jade in G2 yesterday...done better for herself than any other housemate, which given her limited abilities is pretty fucking impressive...all down to her 'I'm fick innit' innocence apparently...


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

From today's Popbitch:



> This Big Brother contestant is one of the
> favourites to have sex on the show. But
> other housemates might be less keen if they
> knew that the wannabe had recently been
> treated for genital warts.



Hur hur hur


----------



## Belushi (May 25, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> There was a really good article/interview with Jade in G2 yesterday...done better for herself than any other housemate, which given her limited abilities is pretty fucking impressive...all down to her 'I'm fick innit' innocence apparently...



Cracking photo of a 4 year old Jade taking a drag on a spliff


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 25, 2006)

I think I want Bonner to stay after all. From a DS report:

Bonnie admitted having less luck on the love front, meanwhile. "I've not really had a proper relationship with people," she revealed. "I've been out with proper scummy tramps. Well not tramps, just twats."


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

You know what? I'm *really* shocked and surprised that Bonnie hasn't had a successful relationship history...

*whistles*


----------



## mrsfran (May 25, 2006)

I think Bon-eh could do well if she was allowed to stay.


----------



## Santino (May 25, 2006)

The bullying cowardice of the housemates is an accurate reflection of many of the comments here. Apparently being annoying is now enough of a crime to warrant being bullied, ostracised, insulted and humiliated.


----------



## suitgirl (May 25, 2006)

Alex B said:
			
		

> The bullying cowardice of the housemates is an accurate reflection of many of the comments here. Apparently being annoying is now enough of a crime to warrant being bullied, ostracised, insulted and humiliated.



 

it's a bleedin' GAME SHOW!!!

it wouldnt exactly work if they were all really nice to each other all the time and everyone loved each other equally

contestants know damn well what they're letting themselves in for - i dont understand why anyone feels sorry for them if it doesnt all work to plan - tough titties to them!


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

Alex B said:
			
		

> The bullying cowardice of the housemates is an accurate reflection of many of the comments here. Apparently being annoying is now enough of a crime to warrant being bullied, ostracised, insulted and humiliated.



Well aren't you just a little saint Alex - must be nice up there on that moral high ground eh? Watch it tho - the air might just get a little thin and you'll choke.

He went WAY beyond simply being annoying - have you even begun to think about what it would be like shut up with someone like that 24/7 somewhere you couldn't get away from them?


----------



## Leon (May 25, 2006)

This thing with this whole Shabbaz episode is that in retrospect, and the cold light of day, it is easy to think he's the victim in all this.

I mean, he was one guy against the rest who all ganged up on him. He was the underdog and we all feel sorry for the underdog.

But what you seem to be forgetting is that they ganged up on him for a reason - being with him must've been like being trapped with a self-obsessed CUNT.

Don't get me wrong, they're cunts too and may have gone a bit far but I pity anyone stuck in a house with someone like him.

P.S. Richard's a cunt too.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 25, 2006)

> Well aren't you just a little saint Alex - must be nice up there on that moral high ground eh? Watch it tho - the air might just get a little thin and you'll choke.
> 
> He went WAY beyond simply being annoying - have you even begun to think about what it would be like shut up with someone like that 24/7 somewhere you couldn't get away from them?



That is your opinion...some of us have another, you don't have to be like that about it.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Someone needs to get a message in about Sezer being an alleged date rapist!


Belushi - does he look familiar to you? I'm sure I know him but can't quite place him. I do remember thinking he was a nob.


----------



## Largo (May 25, 2006)

I've only seen a few episodes (since i'm not in the uk) from my point of view, I think Shahbaz needs to learn how to commuincate w/ people.

Example: Glyn was uncomfortable w/ Shahbaz hugging him & tried to tell him while not offending him. Shahbaz somehow turned it around as an attack on him and basical said _i will not respect your personal space_.

I just found that messed up.


----------



## Santino (May 25, 2006)

Fuck knows I wouldn't want to spend 5 minutes with Shahbaz, but I hope that I wouldn't try to get 13 other adults to ignore him or nick his clothes while he was having a swim. That's the behaviour of a 6 year old. Or a cunt.


----------



## Belushi (May 25, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Belushi - does he look familiar to you? I'm sure I know him but can't quite place him. I do remember thinking he was a nob.



Nah, I've encountered lots of twats like him over the years though.


----------



## tommers (May 25, 2006)

Largo said:
			
		

> I've only seen a few episodes (since i'm not in the uk) from my point of view, I think Shahbaz needs to learn how to commuincate w/ people.
> 
> Example: Glyn was uncomfortable w/ Shahbaz hugging him & tried to tell him while not offending him. Shahbaz somehow turned it around as an attack on him and basical said _i will not respect your personal space_.
> 
> I just found that messed up.



yeah, course.  I don't think anybody is saying that shabzy is innocent in all this.


----------



## Santino (May 25, 2006)

Largo said:
			
		

> Example: Glyn was uncomfortable w/ Shahbaz hugging him & tried to tell him while not offending him. Shahbaz somehow turned it around as an attack on him and basical said _i will not respect your personal space_.
> 
> I just found that messed up.


Yeah, that was well out of order.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> That is your opinion...some of us have another, you don't have to be like that about it.



Anyone who starts a post with a line like 'bullying cowardice' in respect of comments I've made, effectively accusing me of the same thing, should expect a responce in kind.


----------



## thefuse (May 25, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> all those who got all anguished up about Sheboz can now watch BB without any guilt


i hope i'm not part of this group that you keep referring to.


----------



## Yossarian (May 25, 2006)

Leon said:
			
		

> This thing with this whole Shabbaz episode is that in retrospect, and the cold light of day, it is easy to think he's the victim in all this.
> 
> I mean, he was one guy against the rest who all ganged up on him. He was the underdog and we all feel sorry for the underdog.
> 
> ...



Yep - the man seemed like a complete nightmare, I have no idea how I'd react if I was locked up in a house with him 24 hours a day - I reckon if most people had to spend 24 minutes stuck in a lift with him there'd be blood on the walls!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 25, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I think I want Bonner to stay after all. From a DS report:
> 
> Bonnie admitted having less luck on the love front, meanwhile. "I've not really had a proper relationship with people," she revealed. "I've been out with proper scummy tramps. Well not tramps, just twats."




My dog is called Bonner.........................

after the Irish Goalkeeper.......pagi!!!!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 25, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> yeah, course.  I don't think anybody is saying that shabzy is innocent in all this.



I don't believe him completely innocent however, I don't condone the behaviour of the rest of the housemates.


----------



## thefuse (May 25, 2006)

"I've been out with proper scummy tramps. Well not tramps, just twats."

thats funny. i dont remember going out with her


----------



## Santino (May 25, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Anyone who starts a post with a line like 'bullying cowardice' in respect of comments I've made, effectively accusing me of the same thing, should expect a responce in kind.


To be honest Kyser I'm rubbish at keeping a track of who says what in these threads so it was aimed at no one in particular.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 25, 2006)

lol @ size of this thread already


----------



## Largo (May 25, 2006)

I'm about 3-4 days behind on watching everything but from what i've read this is what happens:

- 14 house mates enter
- shahbaz fights w/ sezer
- george is boring
- dawn talks w/ shahbaz
- shahbaz annoys everyone 
- everyone ignores him & locks him out for a bit
- shahbaz threats to kill himself because he's treated badly
- shahbaz walks
- pete & lisa pair up
- imogen & sezer pair up
- mickey & grace pair up
- dawn flip flops about leaving
- george is still boring
- dawn leaves

Is this right?
Have I missed anything?
Please correct me if i'm wrong...
thanks all


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

Alex B said:
			
		

> To be honest Kyser I'm rubbish at keeping a track of who says what in these threads so it was aimed at no one in particular.



Fair play 

Now then, back to Pete's cock...


----------



## suitgirl (May 25, 2006)

i missed the cock - is it on the highlights which i have been recording all week in anticipation of a 7 hour omnibus over the weekend?

oh please say i'll get to see the cock PLEASE!


----------



## Belushi (May 25, 2006)

suitgirl said:
			
		

> i missed the cock - is it on the highlights which i have been recording all week in anticipation of a 7 hour omnibus over the weekend?
> 
> oh please say i'll get to see the cock PLEASE!



We only caught a glimpse of it but it really is big


----------



## suitgirl (May 25, 2006)

hhmmm...well you know what they say about a man with a big cock....


----------



## Belushi (May 25, 2006)

suitgirl said:
			
		

> hhmmm...well you know what they say about a man with a big cock....



Aye, they have massive feet.


----------



## equationgirl (May 25, 2006)

He needs extra big condoms??


----------



## equationgirl (May 25, 2006)

What's this about sezer allegedly being a date rapist???


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

Feet? I thought it was hands...apparently you can tell the length by the distance between the the tip of the thumb and forefinger when they make an 'L' shape...


----------



## Belushi (May 25, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Feet? I thought it was hands...apparently you can tell the length by the distance between the the tip of the thumb and forefinger when they make an 'L' shape...



Fuck off  





I have tiny hands


----------



## Belushi (May 25, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> What's this about sezer allegedly being a date rapist???



Front page of todays Sun, apparently he was accused of it but not prosecuted.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

So, we've got date rapist and someone with genital warts...waddya reckon?


----------



## Santino (May 25, 2006)

Having watched him for a week in a few heavily-edited progammes by a manipulative production team I can definitively state that he is certainly capable of it.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 25, 2006)

well i see although the attention seeking twat is not in the house for the last 2 fucking days people are still talking about the cunt....

move on eh...


----------



## thefuse (May 25, 2006)

he definitely looks the type. 
i cant believe how easy those girls are though.
i'd hate to be one of their mothers


----------



## equationgirl (May 25, 2006)

I haven't seen it for a couple of nights, but I saw it on Monday and they were showing something where he and Imogen(?) were in the bedroom getting dressed after a shower or something, and talking. At one point he had his arms around her from behind, she was clutching her towel and saying 'stop it, stop it' but he just seemed to carry on, ignoring her for a bit before finally letting her go. I didn't think much of his behaviour then. 

He never seems to leave her alone.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> he definitely looks the type.
> i cant believe how easy those girls are though.
> i'd hate to be one of their mothers



I hope you're being ironic or something with that middle line and don't mean that...

EqG - well, she can't dislike him that much cos they've since snogged several times on the night vision cameras...


----------



## Fingers (May 25, 2006)

nicked from DS:



> Official REAL reason for leaving was a code agreed with family before enetering the house.
> 
> Message via big brother if she got bad publicity would be "your sister is ill" and that would be a cue from her family to leave the house. The message was delivered by her family to Big Bro, they sussed when she asked to leave so threw her out. Good on them.
> 
> And i hope that Dawn's family do become ill, serves them right for such a disgraceful act.


----------



## suitgirl (May 25, 2006)

nah nah....nothing to do with hands or feet or any of that...just that he'll never leave you go hungry


----------



## equationgirl (May 25, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I hope you're being ironic or something with that middle line and don't mean that...
> 
> EqG - well, she can't dislike him that much cos they've since snogged several times on the night vision cameras...



Then she doesn't have good taste in men, really  

I wouldn't want him anywhere near me even if I was wearing a burka, never mind a towel.

Bleeeurghhh!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 25, 2006)

It's going to be shit now ,unless someone interesting comes in.

Loads of young people snogging for 12 weeks.


----------



## Belushi (May 25, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> It's going to be shit now ,unless someone interesting comes in.
> 
> Loads of young people snogging for 12 weeks.



I hope they bring some big nasty bastard in who spends the next twelve weeks bullying Sezar and Richard


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Then she doesn't have good taste in men, really
> 
> I wouldn't want him anywhere near me even if I was wearing a burka, never mind a towel.
> 
> Bleeeurghhh!



I thought the funniest bit there was the almost ape-like qualities he displayed, standing there in towel cupping his balls etc...I was expecting him to bare his arse at her next and start going 'ooga ooga ooga' like a silverback or something...


----------



## gabi (May 25, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Feet? I thought it was hands...apparently you can tell the length by the distance between the the tip of the thumb and forefinger when they make an 'L' shape...



Big toes, big hose - thats the saying innit.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 25, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I hope they bring some big nasty bastard in who spends the next twelve weeks bullying Sezar and Richard


As much as I hated him, they could bring back Pete Burns!


----------



## suitgirl (May 25, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> As much as I hated him, they could bring back Pete Burns!



 but isn't he in there already?
with his hair dyed blonde?


----------



## equationgirl (May 25, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I thought the funniest bit there was the almost ape-like qualities he displayed, standing there in towel cupping his balls etc...I was expecting him to bare his arse at her next and start going 'ooga ooga ooga' like a silverback or something...



Well, his knuckles practically scrape the floor so baring his arse to her would be totally in character. Perhaps he'll beat his manly chest next.


----------



## girasol (May 25, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I thought the funniest bit there was the almost ape-like qualities he displayed, standing there in towel cupping his balls etc...I was expecting him to bare his arse at her next and start going 'ooga ooga ooga' like a silverback or something...



It was very funny!   

The worrying thing is that it seems to have worked!!!


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

suitgirl said:
			
		

> but isn't he in there already?
> with his hair dyed blonde?



ROFLMAO

NSFW...More on Lea's alternative career...

Jesus, can you imagine being a teenage boy and going round a mates' house and finding out he's been spanking off to your mum getting spit roasted? You'd end up like Cartman...


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> It was very funny!
> 
> The worrying thing is that it seems to have worked!!!



He had her clocked from the get-go that a display like that would pay off. If he'd tried that on Grace or Nikki they'd have either laughed out loud or pulled the towel off and laughed even harder...


----------



## dlx1 (May 25, 2006)

I see a bit last night 1st I did try to stay away from it this time. What a bunch of bulleys, picking on that one bloke name - frazz or something. what he do to derve that!


----------



## Flashman (May 25, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> I see a bit last night 1st I did try to stay away from it this time. What a bunch of bulleys, picking on that one bloke name - frazz or something. what he do to derve that!



A lot.


----------



## suitgirl (May 25, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> I see a bit last night 1st I did try to stay away from it this time. What a bunch of bulleys, picking on that one bloke name - frazz or something. what he do to derve that!



frazz = shabaz
shabaz = annoying gobshite from hell
bullys = annoyees

he did lots to deserve it

edited to add: sezer is still a complete cockface for the cereal-in-the-bin stuff; was uncalled for


----------



## Louloubelle (May 25, 2006)

Alex B said:
			
		

> The bullying cowardice of the housemates is an accurate reflection of many of the comments here. Apparently being annoying is now enough of a crime to warrant being bullied, ostracised, insulted and humiliated.




bullying is contageous

shabaz was bullying the little welsh guy.  shabaz wasn't respecting people's space and was being very intrusive, his boundaries were completely gone. 

The group responded by identifying him as 'bad' and attempting to either attack or expell him.  

this is sadly pretty standard human behaviour when people feel threatened, and invading people's space and dismissing their complaints as unimportant is likely to bring out the most primitive and aggressive aspects of people.

I'm not saying that the group were right to bully shabaz, just that it wasn't surprising that it happened and that you would have to be a very sorted person indeed to be able to resist the urge to join in if your space was intruded upon like that.  

I'd like to think that I wouldn't bully someone in that situation but I imagine that I would probably join in for a bit before I realised what I was doing (well at least I hope I would realise).


----------



## Santino (May 25, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> bullying is contageous
> 
> shabaz was bullying the little welsh guy.  shabaz wasn't respecting people's space and was being very intrusive, his boundaries were completely gone.
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## mrsfran (May 25, 2006)

I think we all recognise that Shabaz was annoying and that, were we trapped in the house, we might also have had a difficult time stopping ourselves from telling him to fuck off.

What is dangerous though, is saying that anyone "deserves" to be bullied. Is it alright when kids bully one of their classmates because he doesn't fit in, because he annoys them, because he's socially inept? No, it's not. It's understandable from the point of view of human nature, but it doesn't mean it's okay.


----------



## dlx1 (May 25, 2006)

_Typed slow_
what I see of it was like kids in a payground not Adults!

One of them keep say "I nock you out"  


> he did lots to deserve it


  did he was it that bad


----------



## Largo (May 25, 2006)

I love how easy it for everyone to assume that they know everything about strangers in this fishbowl situation & how they could have handled it differently, if they were put in the exact same situation.

Don't get me wrong I'm guilty of it too.


----------



## Louloubelle (May 25, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> _Typed slow_
> what I see of it was like kids in a payground not Adults!




scratch an adult and just below the skin is a kid in a playground.

Put anyone in a situation where their basic needs re food, shalter, safety from molestation, is in jeapordy and you'll see people start to behave in extremely primitive ways

My disgust is reserved for whoever it was who decided that shabaz and also Nikki would be entertaining material for the BB house.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> My disgust is reserved for whoever it was who decided that shabaz and also Nikki would be entertaining material for the BB house.


Why?

(sorry, late to the thread)


----------



## gabi (May 25, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> My disgust is reserved for whoever it was who decided that shabaz and also Nikki would be entertaining material for the BB house.



Well they weren't wrong were they?! Carcrash TV at its finest.


----------



## suitgirl (May 25, 2006)

dunno if it's just me, but i find all this psychoanalysis and talk of bullying / mental health issues extremely tiresome. i dont watch / enjoy the programme as a social / socio-scientific experiement

to ME big brother is:

- light entertainment
- absolutlely hilarious (mainly due to its cringworthiness)

IMO contenstants deserve WHATEVER they get - because unless they've been living on fucking mars for the last decade, they know what it's all about and they know the consequences of appearing on big brother - which are usually national ridicule, sensationalism, a few minutes worth of fame and if they're lucky they'll make a mint

end of


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

> Is it alright when kids bully one of their classmates because he doesn't fit in, because he annoys them, because he's socially inept?



Yeah, but we're not talking about kids are we? We're talking about an adult who was behaving in a hugely dysfunctional fashion in an enclosed space - and I'm sorry, it might not be 'nice' but 35 yr olds should have slightly more awareness of their behaviour and affect on others and be aware that there are consequences to such behaviour...



> IMO contenstants deserve WHATEVER they get - because unless they've been living on fucking mars for the last decade, they know what it's all about and they know the consequences of appearing on big brother - which are usually national ridicule, sensationalism, a few minutes worth of fame and if they're lucky they'll make a mint



Again, it's all about actions and consequence and understanding there is a link between the two...

Anyway, all this is on posts 40 thru 800...


----------



## Louloubelle (May 25, 2006)

suitgirl said:
			
		

> dunno if it's just me, but i find all this psychoanalysis and talk of bullying / mental health issues extremely tiresome. i dont watch / enjoy the programme as a social / socio-scientific experiement
> 
> to ME big brother is:
> 
> ...




well don't read it then 

just sit back and enjoy wathing someone having a breakdown if that's how you get your jollies


----------



## magneze (May 25, 2006)

The contestants in Big Brother should be given access to this thread and then they should try and gauge the personality, who's flirting with who and any mental problems that the posters have. Just for fairness ...


----------



## suitgirl (May 25, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> The contestants in Big Brother should be given access to this thread and then they should try and gauge the personality and any mental problems that the posters have. Just for fairness ...



LOL


----------



## Flashman (May 25, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> well don't read it then
> 
> just sit back and enjoy wathing someone having a breakdown if that's how you get your jollies



If that's what you believe happened of course.


----------



## Louloubelle (May 25, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Why?
> 
> (sorry, late to the thread)




Because it's extremely cruel to put an extremely disturbed person in a reality TV programme so that sadistically inclined people can enjoy his suffering when everything goes tits up. IMO


----------



## suitgirl (May 25, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> well don't read it then
> 
> just sit back and enjoy wathing someone having a breakdown if that's how you get your jollies



fair comment 

edited to add: but he still feckin deserved it!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Because it's extremely cruel to put an extremely disturbed person in a reality TV programme so that sadistically inclined people can enjoy his suffering when everything goes tits up. IMO


Oh, is the prevailing opinion that Nikki & Shabazz are 'extremely disturbed'? I don't believe that for a second. They're just drama queens IMO and therefore perfect for BB.


----------



## suitgirl (May 25, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Oh, is the prevailing opinion that Nikki & Shabazz are 'extremely disturbed'? I don't believe that for a second. They're just drama queens IMO and therefore perfect for BB.



*APPLAUD*


----------



## Louloubelle (May 25, 2006)

suitgirl said:
			
		

> fair comment
> 
> edited to add: but he still feckin deserved it!



people like shabaz make it very hard for you not to push them away / avoid them.  When you put someone like him in a confined space with a bunch of people (some of whom are pretty disturbed themselves) the only thing that people can really do to preserve their sanity is to attack them.

Deprive me of sleep / space / food / safety and I become a not very nice person.  I wish it wasn't so but it is.


----------



## thefuse (May 25, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I hope you're being ironic or something with that middle line and don't mean that...


why?


----------



## kyser_soze (May 25, 2006)

Well, because it sounds like something someone who disapproves of women being sexual beings with whom they please which is laughable and chronically outdated...


----------



## thefuse (May 25, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Well, because it sounds like something someone who disapproves of women being sexual beings with whom they please which is laughable and chronically outdated...


oh ok then


----------



## Louloubelle (May 25, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Oh, is the prevailing opinion that Nikki & Shabazz are 'extremely disturbed'? I don't believe that for a second. They're just drama queens IMO and therefore perfect for BB.




Sorry but shabaz clearly had terrible problems relating to others, he was grandiose, deluded, invasive and seductive.  He wanted to be the centre of attention at all times, his behaviour is classically that if someone with both narcissistic and histrionic disorders.  he also, when he was interviewed seemed to be borderline psychotic, he had completely lost track of reality.  

He has a history of very serious childhood neglect and abuse and as an adult lives a very isolated life.  You don't have to be a therapist to work out that he is someone who would be at risk of harming himself either inside the house or outside after the show ends. 

As for Nikki the fact that she has a history of serious eating disorders should have disqualified her from being in the house IMO.  

The whole aim of BB is to put people under pressure and to see the savagery and primitive stuff that comes to the surface.  We all hope (well I do) that some good things and even some heroism might turn up too. 

It's one thing to do this to ordinary people, the Stanford prison experiment showed that 'ordinary people' can become sadistic and abusive when allocated certain roles in a confined space.  They had to stop the experiment after only 6 days because it was becoming too dangerous for the participants.

To put people with a history of mental health problems in the BB house for entertainment is cruel, cynical and untimately potentially very dangerous. 

IMO

http://www.prisonexp.org/


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Sorry but shabaz clearly had terrible problems relating to others, he was grandiose, deluded, invasive and seductive.  He wanted to be the centre of attention at all times



I know a lot of people like that, but I would hesitate to say they were disturbed.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> The whole aim of BB is to put people under pressure and to see the savagery and primitive stuff that comes to the surface.  We all hope (well I do) that some good things and even some heroism might turn up too.


Agreed - which is why so many people find it fascinating


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 25, 2006)

I know people like Shabaz and they have either been sectioned at some time in their lives, or are living on anti-physcotics, and can be seriously disturbing to be around when they go into meltdown like he did.

The guy had problems, whatever they are.
Yeah he was obnoxious, attention seeking, annoying, deluded etc etc etc.....all of which add up to someone with PROBLEMS!

ETA: his appearance on BBLB was disturbing to say the least.


----------



## Kanda (May 25, 2006)

What happened to Dawn? She's been removed from the house for *communicating with the outside world*. How???


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> What happened to Dawn? She's been removed from the house for *communicating with the outside world*. How???


She'd arranged with her family that if she got bad press, they were to call BB and get a message to her to say her sister was sick. This happened and she let it slip to a housemate or housemates. BB caught on and threw her out.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 25, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> She'd arranged with her family that if she got bad press, they were to call BB and get a message to her to say her sister was sick. This happened and she let it slip to a housemate or housemates. BB caught on and threw her out.


That's a shame, I quite like her.
Sezer needs to go next, he's a wanker.


----------



## Greebozz (May 25, 2006)

BB7 is really starting to stink in my view.   It is run by prats, the whole Sabaz thning was all brought about by the rather nasty leadership thing to devide the group.

Looking back what was the point of withhoulding the suitcases,  Dawn was at the point of leaving anyway.

One again it is like the production team is trippin over themselves to be cruel and nasty and ballsing everything up.  

What are we going to be left with?  A few Hollyokes extras lounging around the place.

In my veiw Dawn is a very interesting and wise person.  An absoute strait shooter.   Now BB has come up with some bullshit even Dermont of little brother looked shifty trying to explain it away.


----------



## Mooncat (May 25, 2006)

hehe - Pete is a mate of mine.  I've never whipped his bare arse but I'm a friend all the same. Didn't realise he had tourettes for quite a while tho


----------



## Louloubelle (May 25, 2006)

I really liked Dawn

She seemed calm and genuinely caring and a decent person.

I though that the way the others bitched about her alleged BO was extremely nasty.

She's probably well out of there though, I wish her well.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 25, 2006)

Dawn attempted to walk twice yesterday, packing her belongings and saying goodbyes. Endemol wouldn't let her go and opened up the phone lines for voting despite knowing that she wasn't going to be there on friday. Now suddenly she's "kicked out" for cheating. No official warnings first, obv.
I wouldn't be shocked to discover that a "disqualification" has different legal connotations to a "walk out" as far as the phone revenue is concerned.
Hey ho. A very silly and avoidable situation imo.


----------



## spiralx (May 25, 2006)

Grace to win!


----------



## Louloubelle (May 25, 2006)

LOL

They've worked out that Dawn is very clever and now they're scared of her and want to attack her

Thinking about stuff is just so terrifying for them


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 25, 2006)

Grace? 
Are you sure? 
Grace is a cunt.


----------



## Blagsta (May 25, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> They've worked out that Dawn is very clever and now they're scared of her and want to attack her
> 
> Thinking about stuff is just so terrifying for them



Yeah, Dawn studied psychology y'know, she's _clever_.

"oooh, she's got an ology!"


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 25, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> They've worked out that Dawn is very clever and now they're scared of her and want to attack her
> 
> Thinking about stuff is just so terrifying for them



"yeah, she's really clever. She's done psychology and stuff"

please 

ETA: pffft, beat me to it !


----------



## Louloubelle (May 25, 2006)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> "oooh, she's got an ology!"


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 25, 2006)

Everybody loves a bosom for a pillow.


----------



## chio (May 25, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Everybody loves a bosom for a pillow.



That was on the radio earlier on on the way to Northwich


----------



## spiralx (May 25, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Grace?
> Are you sure?
> Grace is a cunt.


Quite sure!


----------



## mrsfran (May 25, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Dawn attempted to walk twice yesterday, packing her belongings and saying goodbyes. Endemol wouldn't let her go and opened up the phone lines for voting despite knowing that she wasn't going to be there on friday. Now suddenly she's "kicked out" for cheating. No official warnings first, obv.
> I wouldn't be shocked to discover that a "disqualification" has different legal connotations to a "walk out" as far as the phone revenue is concerned.
> Hey ho. A very silly and avoidable situation imo.



I think you may have a good point there.


----------



## Kanda (May 25, 2006)

Well Dawn's a thick cunt ain't she... she kept that secret very well /laff


----------



## mrsfran (May 25, 2006)

Dawn's saying that she's "got a code" means either that she's very stupid and forgot they can hear everything she says, or it was a cunning plan to get booted out.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 25, 2006)

Did anyone hear Russell try to interview Bonner's sister on BBBM?


----------



## citygirl (May 25, 2006)

Mooncat said:
			
		

> hehe - Pete is a mate of mine.  I've never whipped his bare arse but I'm a friend all the same. Didn't realise he had tourettes for quite a while tho



cool!   

you're the only person i've ever come across who's known a housemate 

*shakes mooncats hand*


----------



## thefuse (May 25, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Everybody loves a bosom for a pillow.


he was loving that bosom wasnt he


----------



## Mooncat (May 25, 2006)

I'm the only person who knows a flatmate who I've come across - fnarr fnarr.  It's really strange seeing him on the telly. He said to make as much money as we can out of the whole thing so if you read any hatchet jobs about how Pete doesn't really have tourettes you'll have me to thank.

Cor - I've got the phone numbers of two famous people now - funnly enough I met Bodger and Badger at one of Petes parties (without the spanking)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 25, 2006)

I'm the only person in Brighton never to have met Pete.


----------



## citygirl (May 25, 2006)

Mooncat said:
			
		

> I'm the only person who knows a flatmate who I've come across - fnarr fnarr.  It's really strange seeing him on the telly. He said to make as much money as we can out of the whole thing so if you read any hatchet jobs about how Pete doesn't really have tourettes you'll have me to thank.
> 
> Cor - I've got the phone numbers of two famous people now - funnly enough I met Bodger and Badger at one of Petes parties (without the spanking)



ok, so what EXACTLY IS the connection? 

did you know before he went in, that he'd gone, then?


----------



## Mooncat (May 25, 2006)

I knew a couple of days before he went on but was told I'd be beaten to within an inch on my life then had roughly from behind by a 12" strap-on brandished by one of Petes many female freinds if I told anyone.

Whatya mean, connection?


----------



## exosculate (May 25, 2006)

What a bunch of cunts!


Pete excepted


----------



## Strumpet (May 25, 2006)

Pete is ADORABLE!


----------



## The Lone Runner (May 26, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Pete is ADORABLE!



Just got back from the pub and every single girl round the table (4 of us) all admitted we fancied him, plus one of the guys we were with said all the women he worked with were in love with him too.
I had a *rude* dream about him last night too    he is fine


----------



## ScallyWag II (May 26, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I really liked Dawn
> 
> She seemed calm and genuinely caring and a decent person.
> 
> ...



i quite liked Dawn too

her bo problem?  who was bitching about it and threatened to leave the day before Dawn did because she didn't have her suitcase, and then hugged her and begged her to stay? "princess" fucking nikki...i don't like her so far, a right whingy brat imo

i quite like Glyn, he's coming out of his shell a bit now...bet he wishes he hadn't worn his lifeguard outfit though!

not keen on sleezer, Pete rocks, the rest of em... too early to tell for me although i found last night's programme, and earlier ones, well disturbing with shabazz and his problems


----------



## citygirl (May 26, 2006)

Mooncat said:
			
		

> I knew a couple of days before he went on but was told I'd be beaten to within an inch on my life then had roughly from behind by a 12" strap-on brandished by one of Petes many female freinds if I told anyone.
> 
> Whatya mean, connection?



umm, just meant how do you know him?...did i miss it?    

wouldn't surprise me


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 26, 2006)

I find Big brother all kind of sad, amusing and erotic at the same time......


----------



## Onslow (May 26, 2006)

Now, is it just me who thinks that Nikki dosen't have a mental problem? Jeese, i know loads of spoilt girls like that.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 26, 2006)

Mooncat said:
			
		

> hehe - Pete is a mate of mine.  I've never whipped his bare arse but I'm a friend all the same. Didn't realise he had tourettes for quite a while tho


Pete should win it IMO, he's a lovely bloke. Give it another few weeks and he will emerge as the strong favourite.


----------



## Flashman (May 26, 2006)

Funny as fuck Pete saying "wankers" underwater last night. Is he a big fake? Or does he do the odd "wankers" for a laugh regardless.

Not that I'm bothered, he's still cool whatever.

Overnight Lea has made it known she loves it up the Gary, likes men to piss when she sucks 'em off and almost came a cropper with an electric whisk once, and she did a lap dance for her fellow HMs.

Also, rumours that two of last years HMs will return tonight, my money would be on "the odd couple".


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 26, 2006)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Pete should win it IMO, he's a lovely bloke. Give it another few weeks and he will emerge as the strong favourite.




He already _is_ the strong favourite.


----------



## lemontop (May 26, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Overnight Lea has made it known she loves it up the Gary, likes men to piss when she sucks 'em off and almost came a cropper with an electric whisk once, and she did a lap dance for her fellow HMs.



I saw them all lining up to spank her on the arse with shoes, tea towels etc which was bloody grim but had to turn off when she started the lapdancing. Urgh.


----------



## mrsfran (May 26, 2006)

FlashmanAlso said:


> HMs[/URL] will return tonight, my money would be on "the odd couple".



Kinga and Kemal? That would be HILARIOUS.


----------



## Flashman (May 26, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Kinga and Kemal? That would be HILARIOUS.



The very same.

This year is just utter madness. Come back Jon Tickle all is forgiven.


----------



## lemontop (May 26, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> The very same.
> 
> This year is just utter madness. Come back Jon Tickle all is forgiven.



Not sure I could bear watching them slobber all over each other. There was a show about couples that had got together on bb, think it was on the day before this lot came in. They chose to prove their love at the end by eating each others faces. 
Agree that this year is madness esp after last night's antics. Helen and Paul would be eaten alive in there!


----------



## TV_Helen (May 26, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> They chose to prove their love at the end by eating each others faeces.



Eh?


----------



## lemontop (May 26, 2006)

TV_Helen said:
			
		

> Eh?



faces! big slobbery snogs. nothing to do with poo!


----------



## Belushi (May 26, 2006)

> Overnight Lea has made it known she loves it up the Gary, likes men to piss when she sucks 'em off and almost came a cropper with an electric whisk once, and she did a lap dance for her fellow HMs.



Her kid must be dying of embarrasment.


----------



## thefuse (May 26, 2006)

watched a bit of the live feed last night and it was just various people snogging.
fuck that for tv. if i wanted to watch people snogging i could go and sit in a nightclub


----------



## Louloubelle (May 26, 2006)

I think that BB has just gone too far and that the producers really should read up on the Stanford Prison Experiment, because they have lost their sense of reality as much as the housemates.

In Stanford Prison Experiment, the psychologists who were running the experiment became so identified with their roles as owners of a prison that they lost touch with the fact that they were supposed to be running a psychological experiment. 

The psychologists and the students chosen to play the role of the warders, all of whom were 'normal' people who had undertaken extensive psycholigical testing to exclude disturbed people, all started to become closely identified with their roles and some warders (approx a 3rd) became extremely sadistic and derived great pleasure from abusing the 'prisoners'.

I would really strongly invite anyone interested in the wider dynamics of what's happeneing here to take an hour out of their evening sometime to thoroughly check out this website

http://www.prisonexp.org/

It will make you look at BB in a completely different way

I saw an interview with an designer who had designed the duvet covers and carpets for the BB house and (IMMIC the interviewer was Davina) and both women were getting very excited about how the designs looked kinda funky and fun but would start to drive you insane after a while if you had to look at  it every day for a few weeks.  They were quite open about the fact that a) the designs were specifically intended to induce a stressful response in the housemates b) that this would be fun to watch and c) that the audience would enjoy the distress of the housemates.

I haven't seen all the BBs, just the one with Nasty Nick, last years and some of this years, but it seems to me that with each series the torments and deprivations inflicted on the housemates become increasingly sadistic. 

The first one IMMIC didn't have anything like as many sadistic elements to it, last year BB played lots of games with the housemates minds and these games were similar to some of those played by the warders in the Sanford Prison Experiment.

This year, it  seems to me, that the people behind BB have forgotten that this is meant to be an enjoyable TV show and have just fallen into a role of enjoying their sadism.  They can do this because they are the 'authority' who disctates what happens but also they believe that this is what people want.

They have made a very serious mistake because most people are disgusted by how things have gone this year.  They need to wake up and rethink IMO.


----------



## suitgirl (May 26, 2006)

i'm not disgusted - I love it - the more sadistic the better!!

contestants KNOW what they are letting themselves in for - and BB producers have to add a little spice to the mix in order to get one over on the housemates, who, year-on-year become more savvy as to how to play the game.  

BB1 housemates were probably the most natural infront of the cameras, because it was new & they didnt know what to expect, they had no idea how popular the programme would be - but housemates now KNOW they have to play the game in order to get the fame & fortune they're all seeking.

if they all went in there for a lovely holiday, sunbathing & reading books & acting up to the cameras it would make for extremely boring television.


----------



## hendo (May 26, 2006)

I used to love Big Brother but LLB is quite right; watching it is akin to time travelling back to the 1700s and paying to watch the lunatics in Bedlam. 
Am not watching it this year, find I'm not much the poorer.


----------



## tarannau (May 26, 2006)

You do take this too seriously you know Louloubelle?

All this armchair psychology is a little wearing tbh. Why do some many folks feel they can make a diagnosis based on a few hours tv watching? last year it was Eugene, now it's Shabazz, annoying 'bottle water girl' and others.

Most of the people on BB are just attention-seeking wankers and little more. Let's not try to belittle serious conditions by applying them to this bunch of publicity-courting dickwads.


----------



## Louloubelle (May 26, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> You do take this too seriously you know Louloubelle?
> 
> All this armchair psychology is a little wearing tbh. Why do some many folks feel they can make a diagnosis based on a few hours tv watching? last year it was Eugene, now it's Shabazz, annoying 'bottle water girl' and others.
> 
> Most of the people on BB are just attention-seeking wankers and little more. Let's not try to belittle serious conditions by applying them to this bunch of publicity-courting dickwads.




If you're not interested in psychology, fair enough, just ignore my posts

If you want to make some meaningful criticism then you need to understand at least a little about the underlying psychology of this kind of situation 

If you would like to put the BB experience in context then you could do a lot worse than checking out the link in my ealrier post and also reading this very relevant paper.  It's not very long and I think it's very interesting.  

http://www.prisonexp.org/pdf/evil.pdf

I can't force you to think about the underlying issues if you don't want to though so please feel free to just ignore what I'm saying if you find it 'wearing'


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 26, 2006)

Louloubelle, i usually find BB entertaining, but this one does make me feel quite uncomfortable. Celebrity BB was far more entertaining. You are right, i think i feel a bit wierd watching it is because its a bit sadistic. Also I have noticed they are becoming quite like stupid 1st year students in a terrible clique.


----------



## gabi (May 26, 2006)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> Celebrity BB was far more entertaining.



Yeh the last Celebrity BB ranks as the best BB of any type yet IMO. It was truly impossible to feel any sympathy for any of the vile cunts at all - which made it perversely more enjoyable.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 26, 2006)

quite.


----------



## Ranu (May 26, 2006)

Did nobody else think that the Kinga / Kemal thing was another one of these 'odd couple' spoof things a la Dale Winton and Nell McAndrew?


----------



## equationgirl (May 26, 2006)

I did. Thought Kemal was gay. I can't see a straight man putting on a pair of very high heels and some speedos just to annoy another straight man.


----------



## Balbi (May 26, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> I did. Thought Kemal was gay. I can't see a straight man putting on a pair of very high heels and some speedos just to annoy another straight man.



clearly you've not experienced a rugby team on tour then


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 26, 2006)

<phones Tanky>


----------



## Rollem (May 26, 2006)

Ranu said:
			
		

> a la Dale Winton and Nell McAndrew?


can someone *please *explain the whole dale winton / nell mcandrew thing?

i caught a picture / reference to them in the papaers at the time, but never got to the bottom of it, and so have always thought i just imagined it


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 26, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I think that BB has just gone too far and that the producers really should read up on the Stanford Prison Experiment, because they have lost their sense of reality as much as the housemates.
> 
> In Stanford Prison Experiment, the psychologists who were running the experiment became so identified with their roles as owners of a prison that they lost touch with the fact that they were supposed to be running a psychological experiment.
> 
> ...



Well Louloubelle, for what it's worth I think this is a good post, and even if I perhaps don't think the dynamics BB have set up are quite as strong as the prison experiment I do think something similar may be going on.

tarannau, I've been away from this thread for a bit but afaik no-one is diagnosing, of course you can't diagnose from a few hours of TV footage. But they can speculate that something seems rather wrong. Whether that is reflective of that person's normal behaviour or what they've reacted like under the pressure of the house situation we also don't know, but if someone looks like they're on the borderline of cracking then I think it's irrelvant. 

And going back to Louloubelle's post, while I can only talk about my perceptions it does seem to me that each year at least some of the contestants seem less emotionally stable than the year before. I dunno, perhaps it's selective memory on my part but in the first one there were people who seemed pretty emotionally strong and who still were interesting. Anna for example is still one of my favourate BB contestants ever.  



> Most of the people on BB are just attention-seeking wankers and little more. Let's not try to belittle serious conditions by applying them to this bunch of publicity-courting dickwads.


I've had debates with other mental health professionals about whether people with diagnoses of personality disorders are actually ill people who require empathy and treatment or "attention-seeking wankers". So how these sorts of things are perceived is not exactly clean cut. This debate to be honest could go on all thread if people keep it up and still wouldn't be resolved by the end.

Oh, and lastly, isn't one of the main points re: BB is that it makes us all armchair psychologists?


----------



## Belushi (May 26, 2006)

> Oh, and lastly, isn't one of the main points re: BB is that it makes us all armchair psychologists?



I seem to remember that before the first ever series Channel 4 tried to sell it as an educational, psychological type of experiment.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 26, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I seem to remember that before the first ever series Channel 4 tried to sell it as an educational, psychological type of experiment.


Tbh, if it was away from the cameras and not quite as "evil" as it's getting, I'd love to do something like this just to see how I'd react. I never would because of the cameras though, which is evidently the opposite reason for why a lot of people _want_ to do it.

Interestingly going back to Louloubelle's point, if this really was a university set up psychological experiement I'm not entirely sure whether it would get ethical approval.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 26, 2006)

LLB makes that point evry year with her pop psych nonsense...  frankly i'm suprised it's taken this long...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 26, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> LLB makes that point evry year with her pop psych nonsense...  frankly i'm suprised it's taken this long...


Well, I don't know about that because with the exception of CBB this is the first BB thread I've been on, but I do think the BB team made a mistake this year including Shabaz if nothing else. Now that he's gone I guess we'll see how the rest turns out.


----------



## Fingers (May 26, 2006)

Sleazer appears to have been dumped by Imodium, according to the Evening (sub) Standard


----------



## Louloubelle (May 26, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> LLB makes that point evry year with her pop psych nonsense...  frankly i'm suprised it's taken this long...




I did refer to the Stanford Prison Experiment last year too.   It was relevant then and is relevant now. IMO

I don't believe it's against the rules of urban to refer to something twice if you feel it's relevant.  Twice is hardly every year is it?

Of course if you feel the points I'm making are pop psych nonsense I'm all ears to learn about your alternative, superior hypothesis, or even a refutation of mine if you can be bothered to read my posts and the links.

There again you could always stick to your trusty beloved  as a sustitute for debate


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 26, 2006)

Some interesting stuff on who knows who already, test runs, TV etc:

We already know that Sezer was in the test run for BB5 in the same group as Maxwell, Becki etc. Now it seems Pete was in the lauch show for the same series. I've seen a very fetching pic of him (with mohican and shades) with blonde Vannessa of that year, as well as Sezer cosying up to Jason and (I think) Emma.
Imogen was also in the CBB4 test run (pictured with other testers who've been audience members on BBBM over the last few weeks).
Lisa was on an episode of Blind Date - they went to South Africa and her 'date' hated her so much he tried to escape through a restaurant toilet window.
Nikki's been on Ibiza Uncovered a few times.
I think we're all aware of Lea's contribution to the motion picture industry.

No great scandal maybe, but it's getting to the stage where Endemol's talent pool is in danger of drying up completely. A lot of people have unfair experience in how to deal with the situation and - as you can plainly see from the launch episode - a lot of the HMs already know each other quite well (Dawn. Shahbaz, Nikki, Grace) and have clocked up invaluable time in front of the tv cameras.

I don't think it's a coincidence that the two complete industry virgins - Bonnay and Glyn - are first up for eviction.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 26, 2006)

Orangesandlemons - if you don't mind me asking what's your job again?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 26, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Orangesandlemons - if you don't mind me asking what's your job again?



Nothing to do with Endemol or C4.


----------



## tarannau (May 26, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> If you're not interested in psychology, fair enough, just ignore my posts
> 
> I can't force you to think about the underlying issues if you don't want to though so please feel free to just ignore what I'm saying if you find it 'wearing'



I am interested in pyschology, very interested in fact. I just don't think the unseemly haste to try and diagnose BB contestants as in some way 'mentally unstable,' nor pontificating about what the producers should have done is particularly helpful in this case. Especially after some folks say pretty much the same thing every year.

I find it all a bit self-aggrandising and unnecessary to be honest. Yes, there's an element of a clinical experiment there, but it's also a gameshow, full of overblown characters who know what they've got themselves into and are acting accordingly.


----------



## Red Cat (May 26, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> LLB makes that point evry year with her pop psych nonsense...  frankly i'm suprised it's taken this long...



There’s nothing ‘pop psych’ about anything that LLB has written; its well informed and thoughtful commentary. The point she’s making is that sanity is a precarious state for all of us and in a situation in which the things that make us feel relatively safe are absent, our sanity is at risk. Obviously the likelihood of loosing it is vastly increased if that person’s grip on reality is already tenuous. Its clear that Shabaz is very damaged and if its true that Niki has a history of eating disorders then she shouldn’t be a contestant. I’m curious as to what people think mental health problems are if it doesn’t include people as obviously disturbed as Shabaz and apparently grown women who have tantrums like two year olds at the drop of a hat. It also strikes me that there’s a fair amount of sexism involved if we consider it as healthy that a 24 year old woman consistently demonstrates the emotional development of someone over 20 years her junior.

Watching the extremes in ourselves played out by BB contestants might make for fascinating viewing but if you think this doesn’t raise ethical questions about our own sadism and the effects of that on emotionally vulnerable people then you obviously have limited capacity for thought. It seems that a lot of people get pissed off when their collusion in the sadism that is BB is pointed out to them; denying it by attacking those who point it out and denigrating what they say does nothing to change that reality.


----------



## Red Cat (May 26, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Yes, there's an element of a clinical experiment there, but it's also a gameshow, full of overblown characters who know what they've got themselves into and are acting accordingly.



I think its naive to assume that they know what they've got themselves into. They have a fantasy of what they're getting into, which may or may not accord with the reality.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 26, 2006)

Red Cat said:
			
		

> if its true that Niki has a history of eating disorders then she shouldn’t be a contestant.


Ah, a history of psychiaric disorder does not necessarily mean that someone won't necessarily be in a much stronger psychological position years later, so I have to disagree with what you've written there on principle. However, in Nikki's case I'm not sure that she is in that stronger position. 

I agree with everything else though.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 26, 2006)

Fingers said:
			
		

> Sleazer appears to have been dumped by Imodium, according to the Evening (sub) Standard




Roflmao   

Why is the word immodium sooo funny....


----------



## tarannau (May 26, 2006)

Red Cat said:
			
		

> I think its naive to assume that they know what they've got themselves into. They have a fantasy of what they're getting into, which may or may not accord with the reality.



Look at Orangesandlemons post above - whilst I take on board that some of these folks may be in love with the fantasy of entering the BB house rather than the reality, I suspect the vast majority of those in there certainly do know what they're getting into, right to the extent that many are likely to have screen tested before and known past contestants. You couldn't be much more forewarned that a fan who's watched many of the past series could you?


----------



## Rollem (May 26, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> I suspect the vast majority of those in there certainly do know what they're getting into,


perhaps, but i i think not many of them actually know how they will react / the experience will effect them


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 26, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Look at Orangesandlemons post above - whilst I take on board that some of these folks may be in love with the fantasy of entering the BB house rather than the reality, I suspect the vast majority of those in there certainly do know what they're getting into, right to the extent that many are likely to have screen tested before and known past contestants. You couldn't be much more forewarned that a fan who's watched many of the past series could you?


OK, but take a narcissist like Shabaz*. I'd bet money that he probably thought that he'd go on there, be perhaps not popular with everyone but be a bit of a darling of the house and well liked on the outside, because that's how he sees himself as coming across. I do not expect that he thought he'd get the reaction he did.

Of course we all have fantasies in a way and expectations which aren't met, but it's a case of extremes, innit. Many of us have the psychological defenses to cope with it when our expectations aren't met and our own self-esteem is a bit thwarted by a bad reaction to us. Some of us don't have those defences, or have more fragile and extreme ones.

*not saying he has PD but I think it's safe to assume he has narcissistic traits


----------



## Red Cat (May 26, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Ah, a history of psychiaric disorder does not necessarily mean that someone won't necessarily be in a much stronger psychological position years later, so I have to disagree with what you've written there on principle. However, in Nikki's case I'm not sure that she is in that stronger position.



I agree, on principle, that people can be in a much stronger psychological and emotional position. I don't doubt that, although i think that vulnerability and strength exist side by side. I made that comment taking into account her apparent current state, which doesn't look too healthy to me. I'm not sure that its a risk that the programme makers should take.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (May 26, 2006)

*Just my opinion,,*

  I reckon its turned into a farse,, specially after reading Orangesandlemons post,,  

The all singing and dancing beautiful people,,,

Its supposed to be people from the normal world,, not a beauty queen and people who have already been on tele,, wheres the fun in that,,


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 26, 2006)

Red Cat said:
			
		

> I made that comment taking into account her apparent current state, which doesn't look too healthy to me. I'm not sure that its a risk that the programme makers should take.


Yup, fair enough. I'm inclined to agree with you tbh re: Nikki.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 26, 2006)

> Sleazer appears to have been dumped by Imodium, according to the Evening (sub) Standard


Do ya reckon the others are going to get sick of her and vote her out?, her chummyness might work against her in the end.


----------



## Red Cat (May 26, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Yup, fair enough. I'm inclined to agree with you tbh re: Nikki.




Oh good


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 26, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Some interesting stuff on who knows who already, test runs, TV etc:
> 
> We already know that Sezer was in the test run for BB5 in the same group as Maxwell, Becki etc. Now it seems Pete was in the lauch show for the same series. I've seen a very fetching pic of him (with mohican and shades) with blonde Vannessa of that year, as well as Sezer cosying up to Jason and (I think) Emma.
> Imogen was also in the CBB4 test run (pictured with other testers who've been audience members on BBBM over the last few weeks).
> ...




This series is a fucking joke...........

Im very angry all of a sudden


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 26, 2006)

It should be called Z-list celebrity Big Brother.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 26, 2006)

It's going to get very boring now, the people left in are too similar.

phew that frees up an hour a night


----------



## TV_Helen (May 26, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> It's going to get very boring now, the people left in are too similar.
> 
> phew that frees up an hour a night



Yeah. Where's the ethnic diversity of last year?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 26, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> This series is a fucking joke...........
> 
> Im very angry all of a sudden



It's been that way since BB5 Halyz, I wouldn't get angry about it.
Last time thay tried it with predominantly "normal" people was BB4, and viewers switched off in their droves.
It's no shock that the HMs are mostly media wannabes, but it's always informative to see who's already in the Endemol family. It doesn't mean they're "chosen ones" (look at Maxwell self-destructing last year), it just means they can be relied upon to do an efficient job in the house. Dry-run people from this year will probably turn up in BB8 or 9.

I'm not keen on it myself, but I can see why they do it.
On the other hand, if the rumours are right and Kinga and Kemal turn up tomorrow, then I will be


----------



## equationgirl (May 26, 2006)

To be honest, I watched BB every night without the first time it was on TV. Every now and again, it was clear that the housemates had no idea how big the show had become because they'd be doing one of their tasks, just chatting away and someone would say 'wonder who's watching us make t-shirts?' and someone else would say 'no-one, it'll be shown on some cable channel that 3 people watch, and one if them will be my gran', they'd all giggle and go back to what they were doing. It was kind of sweet, watching people really being quite normal and not expecting to get a Heat photoshoot or anything.

It's popularity has been the death of it - I watched BB5 when it all got crazy with Stu and Michelle and was fairly shocked then, but no-one seemed to be unstable, and I did feel quite sorry for Jason at the end when he was booed. Last years was incredibly dull to start with so I didn't watch it until about halfway through, and even then it wasn't that great until Eugene was in it. He may have been a geek but he was a decent chap.

Haven't seen this one since Sunday night. Don't think I'll be bothering at all this year, it's lost its shine.


----------



## Santino (May 26, 2006)

I fully expect BB8 to be a Back to Basics version.


----------



## TV_Helen (May 26, 2006)

It would be nice to see the first ever series again just to see how much things have changed.

They don't repeat it much, do they......


----------



## Santino (May 26, 2006)

TV_Helen said:
			
		

> It would be nice to see the first ever series again just to see how much things have changed.
> 
> They don't repeat it much, do they......


I'm still waiting for the 20 disc DVD set.


----------



## Ranu (May 26, 2006)

Repeats of Big Brother?  Gawd 'elp us...


----------



## thefuse (May 26, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> perhaps, but i i think not many of them actually know how they will react / the experience will effect them


this is something i've heard a few times by people who've been in there. 
they say it's very intense and much more boring than anyone realises


----------



## chio (May 26, 2006)

I've often thought that - sitting around the house all day with no work to do other than the odd banal "task" must get really, really dull, especially after a few weeks when the novelty wears off.


----------



## pengaleng (May 26, 2006)

that nikki girl is absolutely vile.


----------



## dozzer (May 26, 2006)

Nikki is a weird one. I think she's vile too, but I wonder if she's going to turn out ok? 

Either way, I'd rather she stay in cos I need someone to shout at the telly at. 

too many ats in that sentence...


----------



## zoooo (May 26, 2006)

I'm starting to like Nikki. Some of her outbursts are actually quite funny, and the way she phrases things. Not necessarily on purpose, but still.

Am quite literally in love with Pete. 
Suddenly, being a golden ticket winner wouldn't seem like such a bad thing.


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2006)

Pete to win !


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 26, 2006)

Comedy 1st eviction *oddsflash*

Bonner: 50/1 ON
Glyn: 42/1

Officially the most one-sided contest in BB history. Dennis Rodman had longer odds than this in CBB - AFTER HE'D BEEN EVICTED!  
Poor Bonner.


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 26, 2006)

So will Davina say "housemates you are live on Channel 4 please do not swear?"


----------



## TV_Helen (May 26, 2006)

Bonner has the same accent as Timmy from South Park.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 26, 2006)

I wonder if she wears her hooddaaaay?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 26, 2006)

Which ones got an eating disorder?


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (May 26, 2006)

All of them, by the looks of it.

They could do with being given more pies to eat.


----------



## Firky (May 26, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> I've often thought that - sitting around the house all day with no work to do other than the odd banal "task" must get really, really dull, especially after a few weeks when the novelty wears off.



nah, i've done it for 10 years


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 26, 2006)

Do it Pete!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 26, 2006)

Final percentages:

Bonner evicted with a massive 78% of the vote.
Glyn stays with a solid 22%.
Number of times Pete said "wanker!" during the live segment: 3
Bonner's face now on the live feed: like a cat's arse.
Booing: imminent.


----------



## Onslow (May 26, 2006)

I dont know why they bothered to put Bonnie in.They must have thought she was going to be a type of "Leslie" figure, common, brash and argumentative however i think her personality was crushed by the rest of them.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 26, 2006)

She's thick as mince, but could have become a chav heroine given time.
I think she had a lot more to offer than the Chinawhites crew, but that's the way it goes...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 26, 2006)

i agree.. but the others are thicker mince


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 26, 2006)

i quite liked bonnie, she is cute!


----------



## mrsfran (May 26, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> She's thick as mince



 I like this phrase. Thick as mince.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 26, 2006)

It's not mine alas.

But shame on Davina, trying to bamboozle Bonner with words like "dichotomy".
The poor girl looked like a dog being shown a card trick.

Also noticed that her "best bits" lasted for... not very long and they had to replay her audition tape in full to fill time.

Ah well, tara Bonner. We wish you well.


----------



## Biscuit Tin (May 26, 2006)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> i quite liked bonnie, she is cute!



yeah but she talks too much


----------



## thefuse (May 26, 2006)

i quite liked her. 
wouldnt want to get stuck in a small room with her though


----------



## Biscuit Tin (May 26, 2006)

maybe she needs a bit more time to get used to all or maybe she didn't enjoy it much


----------



## zoooo (May 26, 2006)

As usual, I liked her more in the interview afterwards than I did in the house.


----------



## Biscuit Tin (May 26, 2006)

lol


----------



## winterinmoscow (May 26, 2006)

I'm just not getting into this series at all.... why is it not getting my attention? I enjoyed the last one.


----------



## equationgirl (May 27, 2006)

I might give it a go in a few more weeks, but to be honest, this thread is more interesting than the show itself


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 27, 2006)

Go Glyn!


----------



## Bajie (May 27, 2006)

Having just watched a bit of Lea's porn film, it is actually not as bad as I thought it would be, more along the lines of cheesy brit porn that is so bad it is funny.


----------



## zoooo (May 27, 2006)

I liked Pete's lapdance. Perhaps a Pete porn film would be a tad more arousing?...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 27, 2006)

Eita said:
			
		

> Having just watched a bit of Lea's porn film, it is actually not as bad as I thought it would be, more along the lines of cheesy brit porn that is so bad it is funny.



I don't mind that.
I can handle the watersports fetish and the 'orange' thing.
But the unfortunate electric whisk accident will scar me for life.
Why, Big Brother, why?......


----------



## zoooo (May 27, 2006)

I just can't understand why Lea was crying in the corner yesterday, worrying about embarrassing her eleven year old son.
What could she possibly say on national TV that could do that?
...Oh.


----------



## roxyfoxy (May 27, 2006)

Why does Lea insist on wearing those hideous white shades. They are getting on my nerves if i was in there i would tell her how ridiculous she looks. Sunglasses inside are not a good look.


----------



## zoooo (May 27, 2006)

Do they cover up her eyebrows?


----------



## roxyfoxy (May 27, 2006)

Ha good point !!  i take it all back, no wonder her shades are bigger than sunny mans. Her brows are nearly crawling off her face.Which resembles a boiled egg.


----------



## Flashman (May 27, 2006)

winterinmoscow said:
			
		

> I'm just not getting into this series at all.... why is it not getting my attention? I enjoyed the last one.



Know what you mean. Not sure what it is. Things have gone too quickly I think, what with the Shahbaz stuff and then Dawn going, it's all a bit "after the Lord Mayors Show" already. Hopefully it'll pick up.

Oh well, the World Cup starts soon. Wonder if oranges' will be our resident World Cup odds flasher over in the sport forum.


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 27, 2006)

TV_Helen said:
			
		

> Bonner has the same accent as Timmy from South Park.



Heh - I spotted this too!


----------



## Louloubelle (May 27, 2006)

Red Cat said:
			
		

> There’s nothing ‘pop psych’ about anything that LLB has written; its well informed and thoughtful commentary. The point she’s making is that sanity is a precarious state for all of us and in a situation in which the things that make us feel relatively safe are absent, our sanity is at risk. Obviously the likelihood of loosing it is vastly increased if that person’s grip on reality is already tenuous. Its clear that Shabaz is very damaged and if its true that Niki has a history of eating disorders then she shouldn’t be a contestant. I’m curious as to what people think mental health problems are if it doesn’t include people as obviously disturbed as Shabaz and apparently grown women who have tantrums like two year olds at the drop of a hat. It also strikes me that there’s a fair amount of sexism involved if we consider it as healthy that a 24 year old woman consistently demonstrates the emotional development of someone over 20 years her junior.
> 
> Watching the extremes in ourselves played out by BB contestants might make for fascinating viewing but if you think this doesn’t raise ethical questions about our own sadism and the effects of that on emotionally vulnerable people then you obviously have limited capacity for thought. It seems that a lot of people get pissed off when their collusion in the sadism that is BB is pointed out to them; denying it by attacking those who point it out and denigrating what they say does nothing to change that reality.




I think I love you


----------



## mrsfran (May 27, 2006)

Lisa and Pete: will they?


----------



## cemertyone (May 27, 2006)

Just heard this morning that at least 6 of the current contestants have been on the set of previous BB " dry runs "...apparantly The asian twat ( the so-called millionaire) was nearly going in before instead of that gezzer " science" (from one of the previous shows).....
There not exactly new to the whole process....


----------



## scarecrow (May 27, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Lisa and Pete: will they?



Lea and Pete: will they?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 27, 2006)

He looks like Johnny Lee Miller doesn't he?


----------



## Santino (May 27, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> He looks like Johnny Lee Miller doesn't he?


Yes! Yes he does. I knew he looked like someone, but I couldn't think who.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 27, 2006)

Addy said:
			
		

> Pete to win !


----------



## Tank Girl (May 27, 2006)

winterinmoscow said:
			
		

> I'm just not getting into this series at all.... why is it not getting my attention? I enjoyed the last one.


that's how I'm feeling too - I normally don't get properly into it until they've been in 2 or 3 weeks, but I'm not convinced they're going to drag me in this series.

though I suppose I'll be on this thread far too much in a few weeks


----------



## lemontop (May 27, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> the unfortunate electric whisk accident will scar me for life.
> Why, Big Brother, why?......



good lord!


----------



## Greebozz (May 27, 2006)

Dawn being kicked out,  BB's racist moment?


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 27, 2006)

Imogen's laugh is exceptionally irritating imo.


----------



## Flashman (May 27, 2006)

Greebozz said:
			
		

> Dawn being kicked out,  BB's racist moment?



No, Dawn's rule breaking moment.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 27, 2006)

Greebozz said:
			
		

> Dawn being kicked out,  BB's racist moment?


WTF?


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 27, 2006)

Shut up, shut up, shut up, shut up, shut up.......etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Flashman (May 27, 2006)

Annoying isn't the word.


----------



## Louloubelle (May 27, 2006)

I loved the way that Dawn just wasn't playing the game.

When BB asked her why the other housemates hadn't picked her she didn't blame the others or get into some paranoid rant about people not liking her, she just kept putting the questions back to BB.

the shut up shut up thing was just her not wanting to engage with BB

It's very, very unusual for people to stand up to authority like that and I respect her immensely for it.  She trounced BB and they punished her for it but if I was ever in a difficult situation and needed a friend or ally I'd rather have Dawn than any of the others, well perhaps Pete too, he seems kind and genuine. 

I don't think BB was being racist in getting rid of Dawn, she had seen through it all and wouldn't play their game so they had to get rid of her.  

The bullying about her alleged BO had a feeling of possibly something that could be racist IMO.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 27, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I loved the way that Dawn just wasn't playing the game.
> 
> When BB asked her why the other housemates hadn't picked her she didn't blame the others or get into some paranoid rant about people not liking her, she just kept putting the questions back to BB.
> 
> ...




Yup.


----------



## Flashman (May 27, 2006)

I think bullying is the wrong word. Bitching maybe. I can't imagine anybody on the planet successfully bullying Dawn tbh. I don't think pretending to have an ill sister is very clever or nice either.


----------



## foo (May 27, 2006)

why did Dawn have that red towel over her head in the diary room?


----------



## milesy (May 27, 2006)

cos she couldn't find a blue one.


----------



## foo (May 27, 2006)

oh ok, fair enough.


----------



## girasol (May 27, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Yup.



Double yup.


----------



## punkrockfaggot (May 27, 2006)

Pissed myself at Pete's outburst in the garden... only wish i could have watched it too... pure voyuerism


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2006)

punkrockfaggot said:
			
		

> Pissed myself at Pete's outburst in the garden... only wish i could have watched it too... pure voyuerism




You can !


----------



## citygirl (May 27, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I loved the way that Dawn just wasn't playing the game.
> 
> When BB asked her why the other housemates hadn't picked her she didn't blame the others or get into some paranoid rant about people not liking her, she just kept putting the questions back to BB.
> 
> ...



but isn't the point of being _in_ there, to play the game, and join in, WITHOUT breaking the rules?


----------



## zoooo (May 27, 2006)

Don't laugh, but I think Pete looks a bit like Johnny Depp too.

He's so flipping pretty, but no one in the house seems to see it. Lisa said she'd shag him for his personality, but she normally goes for looks.  

There are several strange things about that statement.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 27, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Don't laugh, but I think Pete looks a bit like Johnny Depp too.
> 
> He's so flipping pretty, but no one in the house seems to see it. Lisa said she'd shag him for his personality, but she normally goes for looks.
> 
> There are several strange things about that statement.




He is a very striking and endearing chappie.............

He definatly brings out my mothering instincts


----------



## Blagsta (May 27, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I think I love you



Oi! gerroff!  That's _my_ missus!


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (May 27, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> The bullying about her alleged BO had a feeling of possibly something that could be racist IMO.



A couple of people were bitching behind her back, hardly bullying - and I don't think it was racially motivated, it was because she hadn't washed in five days. 

Not that I can blame her, I think it was appalling of BB not to let her have her bikini in those circumstances.

I also think it's very sly of them to claim they threw her out, when she was going to walk anyway. Although maybe she was being very clever and told the others about the code on purpose, so she could get out that way.


----------



## winterinmoscow (May 27, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> I think it was appalling of BB not to let her have her bikini in those circumstances.



Can someone explain this, and what's been going on this week cos I've not had the chance to watch? I know Shabaz, Dawn and Bonner are all out now but exactly how all that happened and what else has been going on - no idea!!


----------



## Louloubelle (May 27, 2006)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> Oi! gerroff!  That's _my_ missus!



I meant in a sisterly kind of way 

*crosses fingers behind back*


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (May 27, 2006)

winterinmoscow said:
			
		

> Can someone explain this, and what's been going on this week cos I've not had the chance to watch? I know Shabaz, Dawn and Bonner are all out now but exactly how all that happened and what else has been going on - no idea!!




OK, I'll do my best.

Shabaz hid the food from the others, in the garden, they turned on him and he walked out. 

Dawn wasn't allowed her suitcase, as she wasn't in the Big Brotherhood - it had her bikini in it, and she didn't want to shower/wash without clothes on in front of the cameras, so she didn't wash and a few of the others (started by Nikki) were bitching behind her back and saying she had B.O. She decided she wanted to leave, and got a message that 'her sister was ill' which was apparently code from a friend to tell her it was time to leave, so BB ejected her (although I think it was a case of pushing her before she jumped ship anyway).

Bonneh and Glyn were up for eviction, being the only two remaining who were not in the Big Brotherhood (and therefore immune from eviction) and Bonneh get evicted.


----------



## punkrockfaggot (May 27, 2006)

<a href="http://www.myspace.com/bb06pete"><img src="http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/7236/supportpete1gq.gif" border="0" width="280" alt="Click here to Support Perfect Pete!" /></a>


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2006)

whoops


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 27, 2006)

............


----------



## winterinmoscow (May 27, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> OK, I'll do my best.
> 
> Shabaz hid the food from the others, in the garden, they turned on him and he walked out.
> 
> ...




thanks!


----------



## crossfire (May 27, 2006)

What's Dawn's career that made her so worried about being shown without clothes on? She said it could spoil her career


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 27, 2006)

Shit, I have just missed Richard's penis!


----------



## chio (May 27, 2006)

The little pink tricycle that was left in the field outside here for weeks seems to have found its way into the Big Brother house 

Is it Nikki's?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 27, 2006)

Good god Nikki does my nut


----------



## zoooo (May 27, 2006)

They didn't show Richard's penis. So you didn't miss anything.  
They show the girls bits and pieces till the fecking cows come home, but we get nothing to look at.  
They didn't even show Richard and Sezer kissing.
Yes, I'm using another one :


----------



## Strumpet (May 27, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Good god Nikki does my nut



*nods*    

Pete does look like Jonny Lee Miller yeh! A cross between him and Lee Evans to me....SO adorable....


----------



## zoooo (May 27, 2006)

crossfire said:
			
		

> What's Dawn's career that made her so worried about being shown without clothes on? She said it could spoil her career



I think she's a teacher, or works with kids in some other way.


----------



## equationgirl (May 28, 2006)

Probably not an unjustified concern of Dawn's, given that a teacher appearing in a previous series, Penny I think it was, did lose her job for her behaviour. I can't remember exactly what she did but it may have involved getting very very drunk, and flashing her minkie.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 28, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> They show the girls bits and pieces till the fecking cows come home, but we get nothing to look at.



Well, I've only watched one show so far (I'm *not* watching it this year), and caught Pete and Sezers's bits. How many fannies have been seen, so far?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 28, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I loved the way that Dawn just wasn't playing the game.
> 
> When BB asked her why the other housemates hadn't picked her she didn't blame the others or get into some paranoid rant about people not liking her, she just kept putting the questions back to BB.
> 
> ...


Damn it, shame I missed this. Sounds good.

I really quite liked Dawn too.


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 28, 2006)

Addy said:
			
		

> whoops



He's got his own forum too - http://www.perfectpete.com/forum/
There was an article about it in the local Brighton rag & posters all over town. 

Im trying to get loads of 16 year old girls to come to my mates gabba night in Brighton by telling them Pete regularly attends it.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 28, 2006)

That's possibly the scariest BB fansite I've ever seen.


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (May 28, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> I really quite liked Dawn too.



Me too, although it was pretty obvious from the start that she was not going to fit in with the vacuous airheads that make up the rest of the house.


----------



## Celt (May 28, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I think she's a teacher, or works with kids in some other way.




So of course cheating will be far more acceptable than her not having clean clothes


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 28, 2006)

Nikki is hilarious.


----------



## zenie (May 28, 2006)

Oh no Pete doesn't fancy Lisa


----------



## Louloubelle (May 28, 2006)

Celt said:
			
		

> So of course cheating will be far more acceptable than her not having clean clothes



Cheating? LOL

Cheating against what?  A morally bankrupt reality TV show that was attempting to humiliate her as much as possible?  If that's cheating then bring it on!


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 28, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Oh no Pete doesn't fancy Lisa





He will if she has anything to do with it....


----------



## zoooo (May 28, 2006)

She is one scary lady.

Poor Pete!


----------



## Bajie (May 28, 2006)

Poor lad, he genuinely does not seem to know how to deal with it. "get back in that bed now!"   

I thought that Nikki was just a bit unhinged and plain annoying, as time goes on I realise she is still unhinged but actually quite funny as well.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 28, 2006)

She shits all over Grace that's for sure! 




Grace has that horrible, arrogant, super confidence that only money can buy...yuck, can't stand her.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 28, 2006)

Nikki might be in trouble this week, she'll deffo be up for nomination unless they fix the process. C'mon Endemol, keep her in! Apart from Glyn's constipation and Pete's *cough* WANKER! *whistle* there's nothing else worth watching. Steptoe's daughter to win!  

In the light of this year's BB being a bit crap now Shabba's gone, here's . Now that's entertainment.


----------



## winterinmoscow (May 29, 2006)

I can't STAND Nikki although I guess she's good viewing. I know most of the ppl on BB are a bit empty but she is taking the biscuit!!!


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2006)

I think Nikki's hilarious.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 29, 2006)

To be fair she is a bit of a brat(z).


----------



## zenie (May 29, 2006)

I'm watching Nikki and Imogen(?) having a bitch at each other on BB live!!


----------



## Looby (May 29, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Nikki might be in trouble this week, she'll deffo be up for nomination unless they fix the process. C'mon Endemol, keep her in! Apart from Glyn's constipation and Pete's *cough* WANKER! *whistle* there's nothing else worth watching. Steptoe's daughter to win!
> 
> In the light of this year's BB being a bit crap now Shabba's gone, here's . Now that's entertainment.



Thanks for that, it brought back such memories.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 29, 2006)

Zenie - that's Grace, shortly due to become the most hated female contestant in BB history (picture the expression of Eastender's Michelle Fowler being told she's pregnant with Dirty Den's lovechild. Now hold that and stick it on the body of a samba dancer).

Anyway! Two new housemates tomorrow. Depending on who you believe it's either a) a set of dreadlocked male twins (this rumour does the rounds every year btw) or b) a pair of housemates from BB6.

There's a live show at nine and thery're trying to steal some thunder from the Celeb X-Factor launch, so it should hopefully be quite kewel.  

(but if it's Kemal and Kinga I'll switch off).


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2006)

Ohmygod, thank you!
It's Michelle flipping Fowler she reminds me of.


----------



## chio (May 29, 2006)

I've heard the story about the new housemates on the radio, which suggests Channel 4 have put something out about it - we don't tend to get stories off internet rumour forums  I'm out tonight, though. Are they repeating it?

and I did quite fancy Grace


----------



## Looby (May 29, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> I've heard the story about the new housemates on the radio, which suggests Channel 4 have put something out about it - we don't tend to get stories off internet rumour forums  I'm out tonight, though. Are they repeating it?
> 
> and I did quite fancy Grace



It's repeated 8.30 the next morning on C4 and then in the afternoon on E4.


----------



## chio (May 29, 2006)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> It's repeated 8.30 the next morning on C4 and then in the afternoon on E4.



Cheers


----------



## suitgirl (May 29, 2006)

*well well well*

i had recorded all last week's BB highlights and spent from 10pm til 4.30am saturday night watching them all...(best night in i've had in aaaaaaaages!!)

*my conclusions are:*

george - i think he's quite harmless and may turn out to be a good 'un. i liked how he didnt follow the group when they all left the room on shabaz...
imogen - pretty face but not much else to her. when shabaz was locked out she said "i feel sorry for him" but the fact that she sat there being hugged by sezer & doing nothing about shabaz being locked out kinda ruined her sentiments
grace - could find herself in a tricky situation, she's regretting her tryst with mikey now cos she fancies george, so she's creating 2 or more potential enemies: niki + mikey + mikey's mates
sezer - dickhead. who does he think he is - judging the girls' potential in bed? slimeball
lea - BB producers obviously like her cos they're really showing her motherly side & steering away from the porn queen side
mikey - can't comment, he hasnt done / said anything worthwhile
pete - i cant comment cos i am completely blinded by love  
lisa - i know she had a bunny boiler episode sat. night but i still like her - i think she just doesnt really know how to handle the her + pete situation, she just wants to hop on him but is waiting for him to make the 1st move or summat?
glyn - very innocent & quite cute (in a cutesy cuddly baby way, not a cute hunky way)
niki  a mongrel of the highest order, needs to be put down, want to keep her in though to see the sparks flying
richard - i liked him at 1st but not sure now...he's starting to grate on my nerves

i absolutely loved pete in the garden and watched it about 5 times


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2006)

suitgirl said:
			
		

> pete - i cant comment cos i am completely blinded by love


Hee! Me too.
Especially since reading that tabloid article about what he's (apparently) like in bed. Purrr.

I agree with almost all your opinions. Except that Nikki is really growing on me, and I still love Richard. (so far)


----------



## bonjour (May 29, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Except that Nikki is really growing on me


Are you even watching the same show?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 29, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> I've heard the story about the new housemates on the radio, which suggests Channel 4 have put something out about it - we don't tend to get stories off internet rumour forums  I'm out tonight, though. Are they repeating it?
> 
> and I did quite fancy Grace



If its that Makosi bird.........the tv is going through the window


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2006)

bonjour said:
			
		

> Are you even watching the same show?



Heheh, yeah!
Look what Nikki said about spoiled princess Grace :


_"Not one to mince her words, Nikki went on to describe Grace as "the most vile thing that God put on the earth" and the epitome of shallowness.

She continued: "She's beautiful, she has an amazing figure, she's a dancer, she's rich, she has bought her house in Notting Hill, has expensive clothes, goes out with this celebrity, that celebrity, this one fancies her, that one fancies her, rich there, holiday home there... all of God's most equisite creations.. yet she bores me to fucking death and makes me feel physically sick."

Nikki's words - or at least, her sentiment - appeared to be shared by Pete, who told her that she was "not the only one"._


Nikki's ace.


----------



## Strumpet (May 29, 2006)

She definately makes me want to slap the screen, but, she is good telly.


----------



## lemontop (May 29, 2006)

On the channel4 site they are saying that there will be a live competition tonight  and the prize will be one or two new housemates. Hope it's someone exciting.


----------



## mrsfran (May 29, 2006)

Oh god, I hope it is Kinga and Kemal. That really would be hilarious.


----------



## AllStarMe (May 29, 2006)

If it is Kinga and Kemal, Im switching off.
Surely they cant inflict them on us again! It was bad enough first time around....*shudder*


----------



## mrsfran (May 29, 2006)

AllStarMe said:
			
		

> If it is Kinga and Kemal, Im switching off.



Oh how you deceive yourself. You'll watch it. You're BB's bitch. We all are.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 29, 2006)

*Pete and Lisa....*

....well that seemed reasonable enough and well dealt with by both of them..... 















.....but you can't help feeling it's not going to end there can you?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 29, 2006)

Get ready to hate George


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 29, 2006)

Will do!


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 29, 2006)

Nice one George, you filthy whore! 













I hate that fuckin Grace too.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 29, 2006)

(was that it - or does he get worse?   )


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 29, 2006)

'You're sending yourself to a death sentence'



Do me a favour you patronising old hag.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 29, 2006)

He's a right old two-face.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 29, 2006)

He's not the only one eh?


Imogen to Nikki - 'We laugh with you....we don't laugh at you'.....<cough>



They're definitely angling to keep Nikki in eh?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 29, 2006)

It makes sense for them to do so. She'll be up every week unfortunately, so they've got a job on their hands. Grace is potentially more unpopular, as (maybe) is Lea.

It's all going to kick off in a minute!


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 29, 2006)

....is this the same Grace who walks around in tiny knickers all the time, calling Nikki a 'Hoochy'  because she.........walks around in short skirts?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 29, 2006)

Pete + live tv = quality entertainment. "EXCREMENT!!!"


----------



## hiccup (May 29, 2006)

Pete is the best thing I have ever seen on my tv.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 29, 2006)

Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 29, 2006)

Has that orange trannie been toasted?


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 29, 2006)

So me and the other half were commenting on how weird it was for them to put two women in the house


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 29, 2006)

Wheres the fucking blokes......

Its a tad orange in that house with all that fake tan....  Meowwwww


----------



## AnMarie (May 29, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I loved the way that Dawn just wasn't playing the game.
> 
> When BB asked her why the other housemates hadn't picked her she didn't blame the others or get into some paranoid rant about people not liking her, she just kept putting the questions back to BB.
> 
> ...



Indeed!


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 29, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Wheres the fucking blokes......
> 
> Its a tad orange in that house with all that fake tan....  Meowwwww



Didn't you listen to davina?


----------



## Looby (May 29, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> ....is this the same Grace who walks around in tiny knickers all the time, calling Nikki a 'Hoochy'  because she.........walks around in short skirts?



What a fucking bitch Grace is, I don't know what else to say apart from what a nasty, two faced, stuck up piece of turd.  

Nikki is shallow but at least she admits it. She can also be really spoilt but I think she really has issues and it's easy for charmed little princesses like Grace and Imogen to take the piss but she hasn't had it all handed to her on a plate like they have. Fucking pondscum the pair of them. That George is a total cunt too.   

And... did you see then length (or lack of it) of Graces dress tonight, christ. How dare she slag off anyone else clothes, another half inch and we would have seen her fanny.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 29, 2006)

I can't wait till she gets out.....BOO's GALORE!!!


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2006)

Looks like a woman sounds like a man, I got all confused in my mind tank.

I thought George was quite sweet in the diary room, and cuddling Nikki. He's alright really, it's just that hanging out with the smugs brings out the worst in him.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 29, 2006)

AnMarie said:
			
		

> Indeed!



I know its a trannie.....

but still......where are the blokes........


----------



## Looby (May 29, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I can't wait till she gets out.....BOO's GALORE!!!



Too right, I would so much rather have Nikki as a mate than that fucking sloan.
I don't know why I am quite so angry but I am and if I saw her in town I'd knock her out or maybe just accidentally spill a large glass of red on her Jimmy Choos and burn her dress with a ciggy. I'm well classy me.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 29, 2006)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> What a fucking bitch Grace is, I don't know what else to say apart from what a nasty, two faced, stuck up piece of turd.
> 
> Nikki is shallow but at least she admits it. She can also be really spoilt but I think she really has issues and it's easy for charmed little princesses like Grace and Imogen to take the piss but she hasn't had it all handed to her on a plate like they have. Fucking pondscum the pair of them. That George is a total cunt too.
> 
> And... did you see then length (or lack of it) of Graces dress tonight, christ. How dare she slag off anyone else clothes, another half inch and we would have seen her fanny.




It was funny as they both sat there and slagged each other off for the very same thing that they both are guilty of....... 

But Nikki comes off looking better..............

Grace is a tad calculating......nikkis not that bright, bless her


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 29, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> I know its a trannie.....
> 
> but still......where are the blokes........



fair enough ...


----------



## girasol (May 29, 2006)

Nikki is a manipulative drama queen, a nervous breakdown waiting to happen...

I think that if I had to live with her I would either kill her or love her to bits, I just can't decide...  She behaves like a child, but children have a way of growing on you...

She makes great telly! 

I can understand why Grace was having a go at Nikki though, complaining about the food and going around like her feelings matter more than everyone else's is enough to drive anyone up the wall.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 29, 2006)

Lea just said 'We was expecting a man and a woman'.....heh heh


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 29, 2006)

One of Nikki's 'moments' when she leaves:

"me, me, me, me, me, me"

You can't make that sort of person up


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 29, 2006)

Ah...she's realised her mistake.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 29, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> fair enough ...



And in any case i turn the sound down when she comes on........


----------



## Looby (May 29, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> It was funny as they both sat there and slagged each other off for the very same thing that they both are guilty of.......
> 
> But Nikki comes off looking better..............
> 
> Grace is a tad calculating......nikkis not that bright, bless her



But Nikki hadn't been slagging her off until it kicked off, what Grace and Imogen said about her and girls like her in the garden was totally out of order.

Who cares if she earns her money getting her tits out, as long as it's ok by her (but that's another thread). And calling her a gold digger, Grace doesn't need to be because mummy bought her a flat in Notting Hill. 

Must calm down.  Nikki will come out of this a lot better than Grace, I hope she and Lisa become really close to the new housemates because that will give them some power come nomination day. I can't seem them being Grace and Imogens type anyway, far too cheap for the little princesses.


----------



## equationgirl (May 29, 2006)

Have I missed something or does Nikki have something wrong with her left eye? There's something not quite right about it and I can't work out what it is.

I watched about 30 minutes of the show tonight and I kept watching it to see more of her weird eyes.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 29, 2006)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> But Nikki hadn't been slagging her off until it kicked off, what Grace and Imogen said about her and girls like her in the garden was totally out of order.
> 
> Who cares if she earns her money getting her tits out, as long as it's ok by her (but that's another thread). And calling her a gold digger, Grace doesn't need to be because mummy bought her a flat in Notting Hill.
> 
> Must calm down.  Nikki will come out of this a lot better than Grace, I hope she and Lisa become really close to the new housemates because that will give them some power come nomination day. I can't seem them being Grace and Imogens type anyway, far too cheap for the little princesses.



Calm down love, was a bit lazy to type and add my full views.....

I agree with you 100%, nikki is a diamond under all that insecurity...... 

Now do you want a line or a spliff.......


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 29, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Have I missed something or does Nikki have something wrong with her left eye? There's something not quite right about it and I can't work out what it is.
> 
> I watched about 30 minutes of the show tonight and I kept watching it to see more of her weird eyes.



I noticed that too, couldnt quite work it out either......


----------



## Looby (May 29, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Calm down love, was a bit lazy to type and add my full views.....
> 
> I agree with you 100%, nikki is a diamond under all that insecurity......
> 
> Now do you want a line or a spliff.......



God haylz, sorry I wasn't ranting at you. I just don't think I got it all out in my first post.

A spliff would be really good, ta.


----------



## equationgirl (May 29, 2006)

Maybe Nikki has a glass eye


----------



## Celt (May 29, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Calm down love, was a bit lazy to type and add my full views.....
> 
> I agree with you 100%, nikki is a diamond under all that insecurity......
> 
> Now do you want a line or a spliff.......




spliff please   

Somewhere earlier I read that Nikkki had a paralysed iris   don't really know what that means but would explain the iffy eye


----------



## Celt (May 29, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Maybe Nikki has a glass eye




Nikki is actually an autamaton made with various spare parts from previous years housemates -


----------



## KGlad (May 29, 2006)

*hi*





			
				equationgirl said:
			
		

> Maybe Nikki has a glass eye


 

Nikki dose have problem with her eye. but she dose not have a glass one that's why when sh is sun bathing sh wears a patch on her sunglasses.


----------



## KGlad (May 29, 2006)

*hello*




			
				haylz said:
			
		

> I noticed that too, couldnt quite work it out either......




hello hun how are you are you ok?


----------



## Looby (May 29, 2006)

According to digital spy Ashleen and the sloan know eachother.  How bloody incestuous is BB now.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 29, 2006)

Sezer, Grace and Imogen are already bitching about the new housemates - particularly the blonde....Grace - 'Oh she's a _promotions girl?_ Oh I knew it.  It's just another Nikki isn't it.'.........URRRRGGGGHHHHHH! DIE!!!


----------



## Looby (May 29, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Sezer, Grace and Imogen are already bitching about the new housemates - particularly the blonde....Grace - 'Oh she's a _promotions girl?_ Oh I knew it.  It's just another Nikki isn't it.'.........URRRRGGGGHHHHHH! DIE!!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 29, 2006)

keighleygaylad said:
			
		

> hello hun how are you are you ok?



Very good mate........ 

Are you feeling any better???

Hope so......


----------



## KGlad (May 29, 2006)

Well' i think that nikki should of said something before she ate it.


----------



## zoooo (May 29, 2006)

I think Nikki hurt her eye just before she came into the house. Cut it open or something. Urg.

That's why she made such a fuss about not being allowed any eye makeup remover on the first night.


----------



## KGlad (May 29, 2006)

*hello*




			
				haylz said:
			
		

> I noticed that too, couldnt quite work it out either......




hello hun how are you are you ok? 

Yes iam thanks hun well for now iam touch wood


----------



## Celt (May 29, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Sezer, Grace and Imogen are already bitching about the new housemates - particularly the blonde....Grace - 'Oh she's a _promotions girl?_ Oh I knew it.  It's just another Nikki isn't it.'.........URRRRGGGGHHHHHH! DIE!!!



 
Turn off the telivison - step away from the computer and calm down


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 29, 2006)

keighleygaylad said:
			
		

> hello hun how are you are you ok?
> 
> Yes iam thanks hun well for now iam touch wood



Pm me anytime you need a shoulder...... 

Or just bump that thread  and keep us posted.....


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 29, 2006)

The two new housemates look incredibly slappable, particularly the scottish one who says stupid stuff over and over in a strange non scots accent


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 29, 2006)

Celt said:
			
		

> Turn off the telivison - step away from the computer and calm down



She has been riled by too much talk of  TURKISH DELIGHT


----------



## Celt (May 29, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> The two new housemates look incredibly slappable, particularly the scottish one who says stupid stuff over and over in a strange non scots accent




I haven't seen them yet - but do you think there is something in the rules that says there has to be one comedy scot per BB ?

Turkish delight - yum,


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 29, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> She has been riled by too much talk of  TURKISH DELIGHT



   



<keels over>


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 29, 2006)

Celt said:
			
		

> Turkish delight - yum,






 



)))) Celt ((((


----------



## Masseuse (May 29, 2006)

Oh there's going to be some catfights.  

Oh lordy lordy me.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 29, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> :
> 
> 
> 
> <keels over>



Happy nearly 7,000 post... 

Hava a rant to celabrate.........


TURKISH DELIGHT IS TOPTASTIC


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 29, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Oh there's going to be some catfights.
> 
> Oh lordy lordy me.





There won't if everybody just stops _lying_ about fucking Turkish Delight.  






(I hadn't even noticed it was 7000 halyz....and what an appropriate post it was...  )





EDIT (...or at least it would've been if it hadn't actually been my 6999th  )


----------



## Celt (May 29, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> )))) Celt ((((




has a nikki strop -  I don't like turkish delight - i don't like turkey, I'm not fond of poultry at all  - and sheo made her 7000 th post un bracketing me (Oh matron )


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 29, 2006)

That wasn't very nice of me was it? 



Sorry Celt. 



Let's make this, my 7002nd post, the one to celebrate! 



((((((((((((((((((((((((( Celt  ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))











(I must still be allowed to hate Grace though.....and disgusting confectionery!  )


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 29, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> That wasn't very nice of me was it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Give me hug too and you have a deal


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 29, 2006)

Is it a trick? 
Have you got _bad sweets_ in your mouth? 


( haylz )


Ha!!! 





Sezer's plotting to 'isolate' one of the new ones (Nice!) - Ashleen no doubt - they seem to be under the impression that there's some sort of set up but I can't work out what it's supposed to be


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 29, 2006)

Sam seems very sweet.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 30, 2006)

Nikki has been successfully pulled into Imogen and Grace's little bitching group  and has just said that a) she's only been so down because Lea's been dragging her down, because Lea is _so negative_.... and b) that Pete is _very needy._


  



Sezer's in the garden trying to be cunning and extract _the truth_ from Ashleen.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 30, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Sam seems very sweet.


I doubt that "she" is a "he" though, there's no Adam's Apple for a start. And the hands are too small. This is a big windup.


----------



## Strumpet (May 30, 2006)

Hands are huge!  


It's gonna get interesting heh.


----------



## soulman (May 30, 2006)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> I doubt that "she" is a "he" though, there's no Adam's Apple for a start. And the hands are too small. This is a big windup.



Is your husband sharing his login with other pigs?


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 30, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Hands are huge!
> 
> 
> It's gonna get interesting heh.


I have known a few male/female sex changes over the years and they all retain the Adam's apple. This person doesn't have one. I have looked closely and it's not there, so I think it's all huge piss take. It's a woman!


----------



## zoooo (May 30, 2006)

A woman with no boobs and a man's voice?
I'm sure it's a guy. He's only 19, maybe he hasn't grown his adam's apple yet!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 30, 2006)

I do believe it's usual to have it filed down, these days


----------



## Celt (May 30, 2006)

Peace sheo   (((((((((((sheo))))))))))

you can have my last rollo


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 30, 2006)

Alliances are shifting very quickly, aren't they?
Grace has obviously done a quick bit of mental arithmetic and now looks completely spooked. I'm not convinced she'll be up, but she IS, and it's certainly a real enough possibility for her to go beg-a-friend with Nikki.
Nikki is obviously too dumb to realise that she's up no matter what and should hold firm against team cool induction to maintain any kind of public popularity.
They've both correctly assumed that the only chance they both have is if Lea is up for eviction too. BUT - stitching up Lea will quite possibly do for Nikki in a negative vote. Could be a close one this week, and as ever, it's all in the edit.

First impressions of the newcomers?
Aisleyne not a hope in hell, she'll be up and out as soon as they can nominate her. She's been quite sly with Sezer, but everyone's very suspicious of her. Yet another blonde Essex promo girl, but with little of Chantelle's charm.
Sam raises more possibilities and seems to have been 'adopted' already by Richard's crew - he's an ally rather than a threat. Intriguing and could go far. Already seen some posts by people up in Irvine who claim fairly convincingly to know him or at least see him around and his story seems pukka - so far. 

Other news: In her hat Nikki really IS Steptoe's daughter - "'Arrrrrrrold!".


----------



## chio (May 30, 2006)

Argh, what have I missed?!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 30, 2006)

OK, maybe I will only be sure is she shows us her penis, but I am certain there isn't one. Maybe I am wrong.


----------



## equationgirl (May 30, 2006)

But Sam said his name is Samuel and he impersonates a woman, and he said he hasn't had any surgery.

Transvestite for sure, and he seems lovely. Amazing nails too.


----------



## CyberRose (May 30, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Alliances are shifting very quickly, aren't they?
> Grace has obviously done a quick bit of mental arithmetic and now looks completely spooked. I'm not convinced she'll be up, but she IS, and it's certainly a real enough possibility for her to go beg-a-friend with Nikki.
> Nikki is obviously too dumb to realise that she's up no matter what and should hold firm against team cool induction to maintain any kind of public popularity.
> They've both correctly assumed that the only chance they both have is if Lea is up for eviction too. BUT - stitching up Lea will quite possibly do for Nikki in a negative vote. Could be a close one this week, and as ever, it's all in the edit.
> ...


Ok, all I wanna know is how to make money on the evictions!!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 30, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Ok, all I wanna know is how to make money on the evictions!!!



Check the forums for news and reliable 'insiders', procure early edits, compare the live feed to the highlights show, think yourself into the warped mindset of an Endemol producer, anticipate both the nominations and procedural "twists", monitor the polls and adjust for demographics, and *hopefully* trade your way into a position where you can't lose whoever is evicted. Easy-peasy.


----------



## obanite (May 30, 2006)

Big Brothers Big Brain was quite funny tonight, talking about the "bimbo family" - Lea is grandma bimbo, Ashlene is mum bimbo and Nikki is baby bimbo! Awwwwwww


----------



## jiggajagga (May 30, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> She definately makes me want to slap the screen, but, she is good telly.



Nikki is the epitome of what is todays spoilt generation!

I bet her mummy gave her everything she wanted when she was a kid a month ago or she'd scweam and scweam and scweam until she'd got what she wanted!!!!

Thats why she isn't coping well. She isn't the centre of the universe in the house.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 30, 2006)

Some of you, and the viewers, will turn against Grace because she's a bit of a toff. And that's unfair.
Grace was spot-on with what she said yesterday. Nikki is behaving like a spoilt 5 year old and needs a swift kick up the arse. To sit there and complain "this salmon is dry" was a fucking cheek. No one else complained, even if it was a bit dry, they knew that's all they had to eat and got on with it. Grace had put the effort in to make that meal and then that lazy fucking cow complains.
And Grace is four years younger than her!
It doesn't show. Grace is far more mature than her.
I hope the silly dumb bint gets kicked out this week, she's a pain in the arse and an attention-seeking whining child.


----------



## pennimania (May 30, 2006)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> What a fucking bitch Grace is, I don't know what else to say apart from what a nasty, two faced, stuck up piece of turd.
> 
> Nikki is shallow but at least she admits it. She can also be really spoilt but I think she really has issues and it's easy for charmed little princesses like Grace and Imogen to take the piss but she hasn't had it all handed to her on a plate like they have. Fucking pondscum the pair of them. That George is a total cunt too.
> 
> And... did you see then length (or lack of it) of Graces dress tonight, christ. How dare she slag off anyone else clothes, another half inch and we would have seen her fanny.



Agree with every word- except about George- he's not that bad.

At least Nikki is funny


----------



## mrsfran (May 30, 2006)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Some of you, and the viewers, will turn against Grace because she's a bit of a toff. And that's unfair.
> Grace was spot-on with what she said yesterday. Nikki is behaving like a spoilt 5 year old and needs a swift kick up the arse. To sit there and complain "this salmon is dry" was a fucking cheek. No one else complained, even if it was a bit dry, they knew that's all they had to eat and got on with it. Grace had put the effort in to make that meal and then that lazy fucking cow complains.
> And Grace is four years younger than her!
> It doesn't show. Grace is far more mature than her.
> I hope the silly dumb bint gets kicked out this week, she's a pain in the arse and an attention-seeking whining child.



At least Nikki realised that she weas being a spoilt bitch and apologised. Grace is just plain bitchy, calling her and her friends (who she doesn't even know) "slags" and then later saying that she'd never look down on her.

I think Nikki's not as stupid as everyone thinks she is. She's often quite perceptive. She's clearly been nurtured into behaving like a spoilt child but I reckon given the chance, she could grow into something better.


----------



## mrsfran (May 30, 2006)

I think George is an utter cunt, calling Nikki a "dirty whore" one minute and then cuddling her the next.


----------



## Santino (May 30, 2006)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Some of you, and the viewers, will turn against Grace because she's a bit of a toff. And that's unfair.
> Grace was spot-on with what she said yesterday. Nikki is behaving like a spoilt 5 year old and needs a swift kick up the arse. To sit there and complain "this salmon is dry" was a fucking cheek. No one else complained, even if it was a bit dry, they knew that's all they had to eat and got on with it. Grace had put the effort in to make that meal and then that lazy fucking cow complains.
> And Grace is four years younger than her!
> It doesn't show. Grace is far more mature than her.
> I hope the silly dumb bint gets kicked out this week, she's a pain in the arse and an attention-seeking whining child.


Nikki only complained about it after someone asked her why she wasn't eating. Doesn't she have a history of eating disorders too? She may well react to stress by not eating. Whatever her motivation though, there was no call for Grace to try and recruit the rest of the household to gang up on her. Interesting to see Richard joining in so quickly - he really comes across as an agressive shit a lot of the time.

edited to add: I saw Nikki doing washing up on the live feed but we've never seen her do a stitch of work on the edit.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 30, 2006)

I don't hate Grace because she's a toff, I hate her because she's a complete cunt.


----------



## Santino (May 30, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I don't hate Grace because she's a toff, I hate her because she's a complete cunt.


A penetrating analysis. And one with which I heartily concur.


----------



## Belushi (May 30, 2006)

> Interesting to see Richard joining in so quickly



Innit, he's quick to join in when soemones getting a kicking.


----------



## zoooo (May 30, 2006)

Grace truly seems to be a horrible person. I think it says something about her that even Pete has come to dislike her.

And she looks like Mel Smith.


----------



## dolly's gal (May 30, 2006)

Alex B said:
			
		

> Doesn't she have a history of eating disorders too? She may well react to stress by not eating.



interesting. this is exactly what i thought. poor girl. 

grace is a complete and utter cow who is so far up her own scrawny arse it's painful to watch. that total bollocks she came out with last night about not judging anyone made me want to scream.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 30, 2006)

Thankfully I had a life over the weekend so am not up to date on what's happened...so I've gathered that 2 newbies are in the house, Grace has revealed her inner bitchiness (cos of course everyone slagging her off here has _never_ bitched behind someone's back and then been nice as pie to their face), Nikki is still lil ms scweem...what of the boys?


----------



## dolly's gal (May 30, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Grace has revealed her inner bitchiness (cos of course everyone slagging her off here has _never_ bitched behind someone's back and then been nice as pie to their face)



it's more than that! she's a complete bitch! there's slagging someone off behind their back and then there's trying to turn it into an olympic sport and competing in it for the gold medal. 

the boys are fairly boring. except pete who's obviously fab. and glyn, he's a nice chap as well, allbeit a slightly odd one.


----------



## zoooo (May 30, 2006)

I like George now too. He's not exactly perfect, but he has much more of a heart than any of the other boys from team smug.

I don't want him to leave. Leaving is the new cool thing to do.


----------



## Strumpet (May 30, 2006)

Some of us can have a life and watch an hour of evening telly kyser. Imagine that.    
You want updates? Read the last few pages of thread or watch more BB.


----------



## dolly's gal (May 30, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I like George now too. He's not exactly perfect, but he has much more of a heart than any of the other boys from team smug.
> 
> I don't want him to leave. Leaving is the new cool thing to do.



nah he's a cunt too

"i can't deal with the fame, i can't deal with the fame!"   

plus which when he was "comforting" nikki he said, "it smells in here" and left her to cry on her own. he's a LOSER! big stylee.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 30, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Some of us can have a life and watch an hour of evening telly kyser. Imagine that.
> You want updates? Read the last few pages of thread or watch more BB.



OOO, touchy!


----------



## Belushi (May 30, 2006)

> and glyn, he's a nice chap as well, allbeit a slightly odd one.



I hope Leah makes his dreams come true and shags him senseless


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 30, 2006)

Grace is catching a lot of flak in the tabloids today. The tide could be turning.

Sezer's group have also been training their fire away from Nikki and onto Richard and Lea. It may be enough to save her from nomination, but things look shaky for Grace. Either way, the situation is clear as mud at the moment!

In other news I'm trying (but failing) not to visualize Sam as a slightly sweaty Klingon. I quite like him so far. Oh well.

Other news II: Pete's fave possession is a teddy bear given to him by Robert Smith from the Cure when he was 4. His mum did studio work for the band.


----------



## tarannau (May 30, 2006)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> nah he's a cunt too
> 
> "i can't deal with the fame, i can't deal with the fame!"
> 
> plus which when he was "comforting" nikki he said, "it smells in here" and left her to cry on her own. he's a LOSER! big stylee.



To be fair, some numpty had to go and console Nikki after her latest 'toys out of pram' crying outburst and it happened to be George.

I can understand why he dutifully trooped out there, but I can also understand why he had to make his excuses and leave swiftly. Christ, if I was in the house, it'd take all my energy and self-discipline to stop me caving her self-obsessed, whining bland little head with the nearest blunt object to hand. As it is, I'm reduced to throwing the nearest _something_ at the TV screen in frustration everytime she's on.

I absolutely loathe her.  Her and that horsefaced posh Peppermint Pattie lookalike surely must be on borrowed time.

Worst houseload of shites ever. Even more of a roadcrash than I could have imagined. I can't even watch the TV directly most of the time - I've a sudden urge to hide behind the sofa, childhood Dr Who Daleks-style, when it's on.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 30, 2006)

I've just got round to reading the profiles. I can't believe there's not one, but two cunts in there who think that women should be tied to the kitchen sink (or at least think it's oh so controversial to say so).


----------



## Miss Potter (May 30, 2006)

I've been away all weekend so have skimmed through my Sky +    to catch up what's been going on. (All went well until the bloody thing cut out last night just as they were going to ask Pete question 4  )

I _really_ hope Grace is up for eviction this week cos I'll vote for her a thousand times and she'll get booed to kingdom come. Nasty little piece of work.


----------



## Strumpet (May 30, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> OOO, touchy!


----------



## han (May 30, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Worst houseload of shites ever. Even more of a roadcrash than I could have imagined. I can't even watch the TV directly most of the time - I've a sudden urge to hide behind the sofa, childhood Dr Who Daleks-style, when it's on.



  

Yep my hands are over my eyes half the time too when I'm watching this annoyingly addictive tripe!


----------



## pk (May 30, 2006)

Nikki is only very slightly behind Shabbaz in the "fucking annoying spoilt mad cunt get off my TV" stakes... in fact, now that Shabbonkers has quit, she's overtaken him.

That new orange 'transvestite' thing looks like Shrek.


----------



## zoooo (May 30, 2006)

Thing? That's a bit harsh, innit?




			
				Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Other news II: Pete's fave possession is a teddy bear given to him by Robert Smith from the Cure when he was 4. His mum did studio work for the band.



Ace!!
Heat magazine seem to be in love with him too this week. Hurrah.


----------



## pk (May 30, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Thing? That's a bit harsh, innit?



You don't know me very well then...  

Am I the only person who thinks Pete is really fucking annoying?


----------



## tommers (May 30, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> You don't know me very well then...
> 
> Am I the only person who thinks Pete is really fucking annoying?



no, there's somebody else over on the Digital Spy site.  that's about it though.


----------



## zoooo (May 30, 2006)

I don't know anyone who doesn't like him.  
I would be interested to know what these chosen few (nutboxes) don't like about the boy?...


----------



## pk (May 30, 2006)

Really?

Once the Tourette's comedy value has worn thin, there's just a muntered raver, only without the profound concepts associated with psychedelic drug use.

Plus he's thick as fuck.


----------



## zoooo (May 30, 2006)

He is surprisingly thick, actually.
He comes across as generally very intelligent, but doesn't seem to know what long words mean.
On him it's endearing though.


----------



## Strumpet (May 30, 2006)

pk didn't have his 3 weetabix this morning is all.


----------



## Flashman (May 30, 2006)

Take away the tourettes there isn't much there I agree. Am still liking the tourettes though, so he can stay for now.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 30, 2006)

It looks like "Portillo-lips" George is about to take the long walk of shame out of the back door. Saying his goodbyes by the look of things...


----------



## jodal (May 30, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Am I the only person who thinks Pete is really fucking annoying?



He's the only likeable person in the house.


----------



## pk (May 30, 2006)

I had fish and chips for breakfast.

It occurred to me that Aylene should get on well with Leah - after all, one is a man who looks like a girl, and the other is an old girl who looks like a man...

*checks bitch-o-meter readings*


----------



## pk (May 30, 2006)

jodal said:
			
		

> He's the only likeable person in the house.



I liked Shabazz purely because he was driving the others totally batshit...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 30, 2006)

George has now collected his suitcase and is leaving the Big Brother house.
Good news for Nikki, bad news for Grace. I hope they still nominate today.


----------



## pk (May 30, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> George has now collected his suitcase and is leaving the Big Brother house.



Typical Toryboy pussy.


----------



## aqua (May 30, 2006)

are you serious?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 30, 2006)

What the fucks' going on?? Everyone is just walking out this year. It's bollocks. Fecking lightweights they are. Boo!


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 30, 2006)

Re. George, I'm not surprised.


----------



## mrsfran (May 30, 2006)

Why's he walked out? WTF?


----------



## Strumpet (May 30, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> What the fucks' going on?? Everyone is just walking out this year. It's bollocks. Fecking lightweights they are. Boo!



I agree! Bunch of wusses!! Blah.


----------



## aqua (May 30, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Why's he walked out? WTF?


cos he said last night he couldn't handle the fame 

what fame?


----------



## jodal (May 30, 2006)

It makes sense in a way. If you feel like you are coming across as a cock its better to leave early, that way it'll be forgotten. The longer you stay, the bigger your cuntish status becomes it seems.


----------



## dolly's gal (May 30, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> cos he said last night he couldn't handle the fame
> 
> what fame?



that was a classic! crack-head!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 30, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Why's he walked out? WTF?



He claimed he was unwilling to deal with the "price of fame" in the outside world.
Quite why this didn't occur to him BEFORE he entered the house is a mystery.

If I were BB I would have pointed out that he's more of a Gos than a Chantelle, and the "price of fame" is unlikely to be prohibitive.


----------



## Belushi (May 30, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> George has now collected his suitcase and is leaving the Big Brother house.
> Good news for Nikki, bad news for Grace. I hope they still nominate today.



I haven't been able to take him seriously since he described Imogen as a 'Top Spec Bitch'


----------



## dolly's gal (May 30, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> 'Top Spec Bitch'



no way?! that's totally fuckin hilarious!


----------



## EzE's (May 30, 2006)

I wanna shoot a huge load over Lea's big plastic knockers!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 30, 2006)

That image is going to stay with me all day now you bastard


----------



## kyser_soze (May 30, 2006)

It's so priceless I nicked it for a tagline...


----------



## kyser_soze (May 30, 2006)

EzE's said:
			
		

> I wanna shoot a huge load over Lea's big plastic knockers!



Check out some of the earlier links to Lea's 'work'...then you can spank yourself silly over her getting rooted too...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 30, 2006)

"Shall we crack open this bad boy, yah?"


----------



## zoooo (May 30, 2006)

They'd better replace him with a good looking boy.

I don't agree that Pete is just tourettes and nothing else. That's stupid. He seems like a really sweet, genuine, funny bloke. Even without the tourettes MUCH more personality and character than anyone else in there.


----------



## pk (May 30, 2006)

He lost out to Mikey over Grace, can't handle rejection, has to quit rather than face being scrutinised 24 hours a day whilst nursing a broken ego.

I guess it's fair enough.

Seems to me his "can't handle the fame" comment should be interpreted as "can't handle the shame".

At this rate they'll replace half the housemates - might actually get some non-porno bints and PR girls with any luck... oh, no, it's Big Brother - the contestants have to be media whores galore...

I think this sums up the most Big Brother can ever hope to aspire to:

One of the thickest people in the country has now written an autobiography, though I seriously doubt she could spell autobiography...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 30, 2006)

You're just missing Sam Heuston. It's ok, you can admit it here.


----------



## dolly's gal (May 30, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> "Shall we crack open this bad boy, yah?"



oh yes another cracker! what a prize dick!


----------



## Flashman (May 30, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> They'd better replace him with a good looking boy.
> 
> I don't agree that Pete is just tourettes and nothing else. That's stupid. He seems like a really sweet, genuine, funny bloke. Even without the tourettes MUCH more personality and character than anyone else in there.



That's not saying much. But yeah, he seems a decent enough chap.


----------



## pk (May 30, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I don't agree that Pete is just tourettes and nothing else. That's stupid. He seems like a really sweet, genuine, funny bloke. Even without the tourettes MUCH more personality and character than anyone else in there.



Yes.

Because doing that really fucking annoying hand-clicky thing a lot and coming out with idiotic comments inbetween gurning like a chimp is a great indicator of personality...


----------



## EzE's (May 30, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Check out some of the earlier links to Lea's 'work'...then you can spank yourself silly over her getting rooted too...



Wish Saskia did some earlier "work" then i'd be all tired out! Lea's big plastic jubblies do the job though i'd love to give her big trout-pout lips a good pumping


----------



## zoooo (May 30, 2006)

Alright then. and much more than most of the inhabitants of this godforsaken planet / message board.


----------



## zoooo (May 30, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> Because doing that really fucking annoying hand-clicky thing a lot and coming out with idiotic comments inbetween gurning like a chimp is a great indicator of personality...



Wow, you're an actual real-life evil nazi!
Congratulations on that.


----------



## pk (May 30, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> You're just missing Sam Heuston. It's ok, you can admit it here.



She had a bit of a breakdown after leaving, so I hear... (she only lives a few miles from me)


----------



## pk (May 30, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Wow, you're an actual real-life evil nazi!
> Congratulations on that.



Hmmmm, because the Nazis were well known for their displeasure at seeing people throw their hand in the air weren't they?


----------



## Flashman (May 30, 2006)

EzE's said:
			
		

> Wish Saskia did some earlier "work" then i'd be all tired out! Lea's big plastic jubblies do the job though i'd love to give her big trout-pout lips a good pumping



 

You daft cunt.


----------



## zoooo (May 30, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, because the Nazis were well known for their displeasure at seeing people throw their hand in the air weren't they?



Heh!

Still, I'm sure they had special camps for the tourettes types. And general twitchers.


----------



## pk (May 30, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Hee!
> 
> Still, I'm sure they had special camps for the tourettes types. And general twitchers.



I don't know about that, and I don't see why my dislike of Pete should make me a nazi, other than your fancying him or something...

Like I said - once the Tourettes thing is no longer funny what is left?


----------



## tommers (May 30, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> Because doing that really fucking annoying hand-clicky thing a lot and coming out with idiotic comments inbetween gurning like a chimp is a great indicator of personality...



what about being the one person who actually tried to get on with shabazz?

what about being the one person who actually tries to get on with nikki?

what about being the one person to stick up for the new people when the others were doing impressions of them behind their backs?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 30, 2006)

Jobs Pete shouldn't apply for when he leaves the BB house:

London Underground announcer.
Stealth fighter pilot.
Horse whisperer.
Parrot trainer.
Bomb disposal expert.
Sperm donor clinic asst.
U-boat commander.

Any more for any more?


----------



## zoooo (May 30, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> I don't know about that, and I don't see why my dislike of Pete should make me a nazi, other than your fancying him or something...
> 
> Like I said - once the Tourettes thing is no longer funny what is left?



Maybe you've only watched the nightly show (like any sane person) and not the live stuff. When he's in the diary room etc, he's really manic and stressed and extra touretty. But when he's calm and relaxed, he talks normally and is an extremely amusing, charismatic, interesting person.


----------



## pk (May 30, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> what about being the one person who actually tried to get on with shabazz?



That only makes him more fucking odd to me.



> what about being the one person who actually tries to get on with nikki?



He's a masochist.



> what about being the one person to stick up for the new people when the others were doing impressions of them behind their backs?



Depends how funny the impressions were!


----------



## pk (May 30, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Maybe you've only watched the nightly show (like any sane person) and not the live stuff. When he's in the diary room etc, he's really manic and stressed and extra touretty. But when he's calm and relaxed, he talks normally and is an extremely amusing, charismatic, interesting person.



I must have missed those crucial minutes of the live broadcasts...

*curses self*


----------



## Largo (May 30, 2006)

Why are people walking off the show? It's not like they don't know what they're getting themselves into.  It's the 7 series (not including the celeb ones, etc)
WTF?


----------



## zoooo (May 30, 2006)

Never mind dear, must try harder.


----------



## pk (May 30, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Never mind dear, must try harder.



What, and watch the live coverage obsessively in the hope that P-P-P-P-Pete with say something profound other than "wikkid!" ?


----------



## Wookey (May 30, 2006)

George has quit the house, did you know.


----------



## Flashman (May 30, 2006)

We did. Ta but.


----------



## Wookey (May 30, 2006)

S'OK, just checkin.


----------



## Hellsbells (May 30, 2006)

Does anyone know when the kitkat golden ticket winners are meant to be going in the house? 
If it turns out to be yet another blonde fake tanned glamour model type, I'll stop watching. WHY does BB keep on putting the same kind of people in that house? Most of them are just total clones of each other.


----------



## pk (May 30, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> WHY does BB keep on putting the same kind of people in that house? Most of them are just total clones of each other.



It's true.


----------



## pk (May 30, 2006)

Back to the topic of Pete - is anyone else reminded of The Great Cornholio whenever he's in the Diary Room?


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 30, 2006)

Isn't it just because it's what dumb Britain wants? Chantelle, Jordan etc. They all sell the trashy mags - they wouldn't constantly keep featuring them otherwise.

Whatever happened to the worship of wisdom and intelligence? 
<Wrings hands>


On the other hand I do enjoy it.      Too much good taste is dull.  Bring on the trash!


----------



## pk (May 30, 2006)

pinkmonkey said:
			
		

> Isn't it just because it's what dumb Britain wants? Chantelle, Jordan etc.



I certainly don't want it.

If I never heard of or saw a picture of Jordan again it would be too soon.

And Chantelle... Jesus, another thick waste of space.

Dumb Britain needs some LSD in the water supply or something...


----------



## kyser_soze (May 30, 2006)

Could it be because this massive pool of as yet unseen intellects in the UK don't apply to go on BB?

It'd be great getting a load of them on tho - just think they could all sit around talking about _how much better_ they all were as examples of human beings, and how shite previous housemates were in front of anyone caring to watch and listen.

Hell, it'd almost be like a thread on BB on an internet message board...oh...


----------



## pk (May 30, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Hell, it'd almost be like a thread on BB on an internet message board...oh...



Except not - there's no prize money here and no preening for the cameras.

I've long said they should select contestants at random from the electoral register, no matter how old they are.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 30, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> He is surprisingly thick, actually.
> He comes across as generally very intelligent, but doesn't seem to know what long words mean.
> On him it's endearing though.


Uneducated isn't the same as unintelligent you know. Or rather there are different ways in which you can show intelligence [/pedant mode]


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 30, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Am I the only person who thinks Pete is really fucking annoying?


YOu do realise that Pete has started a whole new trend, don't you? I keep hearing kids coughing and shouting out "wanker".............my son and his mates have been at it all day.


----------



## pk (May 30, 2006)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> YOu do realise that Pete has started a whole new trend, don't you? I keep hearing kids coughing and shouting out "wanker".............my son and his mates have been at it all day.



LOL, top stuff!


----------



## kyser_soze (May 30, 2006)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> YOu do realise that Pete has started a whole new trend, don't you? I keep hearing kids coughing and shouting out "wanker".............my son and his mates have been at it all day.



Who reckons that in 10-15 years time there'll be 'Pete' t-shirts and websites the way there are Joey Deacon ones today?

Shocking abuse of people suffering from Tourettes, no consideration, C4 exploiting difference for titilation, no screening, vulnerable psychologies...is that enough?


----------



## Louloubelle (May 30, 2006)

Pete will have his own late night TV show after BB.  It'll have music and interviews and run for years and Pete will become a great british institution.  Possibly

I think Pete is pretty sound and I wish him every success.  

I haven't watched BB recently but from reading this thread I'm feeling a bit worried about Nikki.  The whole emphasis put on food withholding and provision in the house is a really terrible idea for a young person with a history of a serious eating disorder. Nikki was bound to get in a state over food and she may become very ill.  Whoever selected her to be in the house should be fired. IMO


----------



## mrsfran (May 30, 2006)

In what way is Pete being abused?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 30, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Shocking abuse of people suffering from Tourettes, no consideration, C4 exploiting difference for titilation, no screening, vulnerable psychologies...is that enough?


Nah, if Ch4 are going to be accused of that at all it would surely be due to their Tourettes camp programme.

"Twin Towers, Twin Towers*

Fuck, you knew you shouldn't laugh but you couldn't help it. 

I don't think Pete is being exploited at all. He seems one of the most strong and likable characters.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 30, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I haven't watched BB recently but from reading this thread I'm feeling a bit worried about Nikki.  The whole emphasis put on food withholding and provision in the house is a really terrible idea for a young person with a history of a serious eating disorder. Nikki was bound to get in a state over food and she may become very ill.  Whoever selected her to be in the house should be fired. IMO


Hmmm, as I said before to Red Cat, I don't think a history of psychiatric disorder full stop should limit who goes on the show, but obviously how effectively they can cope now should be fully explored. I agree that I have concerns about Nikki in particular but that's probably more current things than history alone.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 30, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Pete will have his own late night TV show after BB.  It'll have music and interviews and run for years and Pete will become a great british institution.  Possibly
> 
> I think Pete is pretty sound and I wish him every success.
> 
> I haven't watched BB recently but from reading this thread I'm feeling a bit worried about Nikki.  The whole emphasis put on food withholding and provision in the house is a really terrible idea for a young person with a history of a serious eating disorder. Nikki was bound to get in a state over food and she may become very ill.  Whoever selected her to be in the house should be fired. IMO



The thing is Lou, you keep saying 'Someone should be fired' but in previous years withholding and distribution of foodstuffs has been a key part of BB's bastardy so again there is prior knowledge that this is potentially what could happen. Besides, if you apply 'Has had an eating disorder' to the selection criteria they'd instantly remove at least 40% of women under 35.

PS Nikki is 24 so pretty much out of the category of 'young person' in my book.


----------



## tommers (May 30, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I haven't watched BB recently but from reading this thread I'm feeling a bit worried about Nikki.  The whole emphasis put on food withholding and provision in the house is a really terrible idea for a young person with a history of a serious eating disorder. Nikki was bound to get in a state over food and she may become very ill.  Whoever selected her to be in the house should be fired. IMO



what evidence do you have that she had a "serious eating disorder"?  

was it from somebody on the internet?


----------



## Largo (May 30, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> George has quit the house, did you know.




Sorry My bad...it sucks being across an ocean & watching things a few days behind. I'll Try harder next time.


----------



## zoooo (May 30, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> What, and watch the live coverage obsessively in the hope that P-P-P-P-Pete with say something profound other than "wikkid!" ?



NOW you're getting it!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 30, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Jobs Pete shouldn't apply for when he leaves the BB house:
> 
> London Underground announcer.
> Stealth fighter pilot.
> ...


Undertaker?
Imagine him bringing the coffin in............"cough,,,cough...WANKER!"


----------



## punkrockfaggot (May 30, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Heh!
> 
> Still, I'm sure they had special camps for the tourettes types.




That is one mental image i am not willing to contemplate.


----------



## tarannau (May 30, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> what evidence do you have that she had a "serious eating disorder"?
> 
> was it from somebody on the internet?



I'm with you on this one. All this armchair psychobabble and elevated faux concern gets my goat. It's a fucking game show - if you want to get people fired because you care so much, then your most effective sanction is to complain and stop watching, not pontificate about the housemates' mental states and stay glued. 

Nikki's hardly in a deprived food situation for christsakes - she's moaning (again) about her sodding salmon being a little bit dry. If she genuinely has a bulimic breakdown on the show then let's show some concern, but until then I'd suggest that we take her at face value - a self-obsessed spoilt little Veruca Salt of a 25 year old, vacuous and entirely focused on getting herself a publicity head start. All so she can follow her dream of marrying an affluent footballer, leach off him and not have to live like us common people. Fuck her frankly - she's a frustratingly annoying nightmare who deserves all she gets. And she's a danger to TVs everywhere - I don't know about you, but everytime she goes on one her routine whinges I've a sudden urge to throw something through my tv.


----------



## zoooo (May 30, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Uneducated isn't the same as unintelligent you know. Or rather there are different ways in which you can show intelligence [/pedant mode]



Aye. I used the wrong words. As usual.
He is obviously an intelligent boy.


----------



## Santino (May 30, 2006)

There is an unacknowledged premise at work in many people's posts, which is - to put it bluntly - that people who we identify as wankers somehow deserve to be made to suffer.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 30, 2006)

> I've a sudden urge to throw something through my tv.



You need to get yerself some foam bricks mate


----------



## tarannau (May 30, 2006)

Alex B said:
			
		

> There is an unacknowledged premise at work in many people's posts, which is - to put it bluntly - that people who we identify as wankers somehow deserve to be made to suffer.



No, it's more a belief stemming from the fact that - if you're going to go on a game show that essentially relies on a popular vote to 'win' then you should expect criticism as well. And - if you come across like a self-obsessed and shallow nightmare - then you shouldn't expect too much sympathy for your latest manufactured tizzy fit. 

That's not necessarily wanting anyone to suffer. But if they have a reality check after leaving the house to a chorus of boos then so be it.


----------



## pk (May 30, 2006)

I want them to suffer, some of them, certainly. And they would deserve it.

Nikki could do with a serious talking to, the spoilt little fucker, Sezer needs a swift kick in the nuts, and Shabazz needs to go and live in the third world for a bit, much like Nikki, pampered wankers crying when they don't get their own way, fuck off...


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 30, 2006)

Alex B said:
			
		

> There is an unacknowledged premise at work in many people's posts, which is - to put it bluntly - that people who we identify as wankers somehow deserve to be made to suffer.



Good, then maybe they'll learn to change their behaviour so people don't take a dislike to them. Hopefully people at home watching who see those traits in themselves will learn something too.


----------



## Louloubelle (May 30, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> what evidence do you have that she had a "serious eating disorder"?
> 
> was it from somebody on the internet?



Well according to a friend of hers who expressed her concern to the Mirror (could be untrue but I don't think so) she has battled with anorexia since whe was 15.  The friend identifies as a 'recovering anorexic' and works as a carer.  

http://bigbrother.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds9129.html

From her behaviour in the house I think the story is very likely to be true. 

If you look at Nikki's face and body she is extremely thin and har face and skin has the prematurely aged appearance similar to that of many anorexics. IMO


----------



## Louloubelle (May 30, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> The thing is Lou, you keep saying 'Someone should be fired' but in previous years withholding and distribution of foodstuffs has been a key part of BB's bastardy so again there is prior knowledge that this is potentially what could happen. Besides, if you apply 'Has had an eating disorder' to the selection criteria they'd instantly remove at least 40% of women under 35.
> 
> PS Nikki is 24 so pretty much out of the category of 'young person' in my book.




Thing is Ky, as I see it

1.  The withholding of foodstuffs ans taken on new and sadistic levels in this series.  I haven't seen it over the last couple of days but unless I've heard wrongly the housemates were given easy  tasks to win sweets and chocolates, buit were set up to lose the fruit and veg task.  They'be been living on crisps and sweets and farting and being constipated.  I think that's taking things too far. 
2. While you're right that eating disorders are common (and also massively under-diagnosed) they are on a spectrum with comfort eating at one end and and full on bulimia and anorexia at the other.  When I was doing my professional training we knew that any patients who had been assessed with anorexia would be either seen by a professional staff member or referred to a specialist service.  No way would they be seen by a counselling or psychotherapy trainee.  People perhaps don't realise but anorexia is considered to be an extemely serious mental condition and indicative of significant mental disturbance. A high percentage of people suffering from it will die, either as a result of the anorexia or through suicide.   
3. My point about her being young is really in relation to agent sparrow's point about people with mental illnesses not being prohibited from being housemates.  In he case of 24 year old woman with  (if her friend's account is accurate) several years struggle with anorexia, she doesn't have sufficient recovery time under her belt for it to be safe or responsible for her to be a housemate given the pressures and stresses they're put under.  IMO


----------



## Santino (May 30, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> I want them to suffer, some of them, certainly. And they would deserve it.
> 
> Nikki could do with a serious talking to, the spoilt little fucker, Sezer needs a swift kick in the nuts, and Shabazz needs to go and live in the third world for a bit, much like Nikki, pampered wankers crying when they don't get their own way, fuck off...


Do you really think that you are in a position to determine whether people deserve to suffer? What does that really even mean? Suffering is basically a bad thing. Sometimes it can be justified, e.g. making criminals suffer lowers crime and helps maintain order, or the suffering caused by a just war, but then the suffering is justified on utilitarian grounds, not on the fact that anyone deserves it. 

How is a desire to see someone suffer for its own sake - or because you happen to dislike them - justifiable?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 30, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Thing is Ky, as I see it
> 
> 1.  The withholding of foodstuffs ans taken on new and sadistic levels in this series.  I haven't seen it over the last couple of days but unless I've heard wrongly the housemates were given easy  tasks to win sweets and chocolates, buit were set up to lose the fruit and veg task.  They'be been living on crisps and sweets and farting and being constipated.  I think that's taking things too far.
> 2. While you're right that eating disorders are common (and also massively under-diagnosed) they are on a spectrum with comfort eating at one end and and full on bulimia and anorexia at the other.  When I was doing my professional training we knew that any patients who had been assessed with anorexia would be either seen by a professional staff member or referred to a specialist service.  No way would they be seen by a counselling or psychotherapy trainee.  People perhaps don't realise but anorexia is considered to be an extemely serious mental condition and indicative of significant mental disturbance. A high percentage of people suffering from it will die, either as a result of the anorexia or through suicide.
> 3. My point about her being young is really in relation to agent sparrow's point about people with mental illnesses not being prohibited from being housemates.  In he case of 24 year old woman with  (if her friend's account is accurate) several years struggle with anorexia, she doesn't have sufficient recovery time under her belt for it to be safe or responsible for her to be a housemate given the pressures and stresses they're put under.  IMO


Louloubelle, while I totally agree with points 1 and 2, I still think 3 will depend on the individual and when the peak/breakthrough happened. Which isn't to say that Nikki shouldn't be in the house, my first post on this whole thread was expressing reservations about her and Shabaz in re: to their mental health and should they be in the house.

But for various reasons, some of those rather personal, I don't think it's fair to say that someone (not necessarily Nikki) who suffered with anorexia is necessarily going to be psychologically unfit until they are X number of years old. Though I admit this is getting a bit academic now. 

If Nikki is at a certain level of recovery the food thing bizarrely might stand a chance of actually doing some good (in a sort of exposure style therapy way) but that is based on many, many ifs, and I certainly doubt that's BB's intention.

On another note, I'm not entirely sure where claims of armchair psychology are coming from as from what I've seen I think at least 3 of the posters who have raised concerns have some degree of training in mental health or psychological/analytic therapy. And likewise I think everyone is sensible enough not to diagnose from viewing edited footage from afar. That doesn't mean you can't have personal opinions and that certain things will lead to alarm bells when otherwise you've been trained to look out for them.


----------



## exosculate (May 30, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Thing is Ky, as I see it
> 
> 1.  The withholding of foodstuffs ans taken on new and sadistic levels in this series.  I haven't seen it over the last couple of days but unless I've heard wrongly the housemates were given easy  tasks to win sweets and chocolates, buit were set up to lose the fruit and veg task.  They'be been living on crisps and sweets and farting and being constipated.  I think that's taking things too far.
> 2. While you're right that eating disorders are common (and also massively under-diagnosed) they are on a spectrum with comfort eating at one end and and full on bulimia and anorexia at the other.  When I was doing my professional training we knew that any patients who had been assessed with anorexia would be either seen by a professional staff member or referred to a specialist service.  No way would they be seen by a counselling or psychotherapy trainee.  People perhaps don't realise but anorexia is considered to be an extemely serious mental condition and indicative of significant mental disturbance. A high percentage of people suffering from it will die, either as a result of the anorexia or through suicide.
> 3. My point about her being young is really in relation to agent sparrow's point about people with mental illnesses not being prohibited from being housemates.  In he case of 24 year old woman with  (if her friend's account is accurate) several years struggle with anorexia, she doesn't have sufficient recovery time under her belt for it to be safe or responsible for her to be a housemate given the pressures and stresses they're put under.  IMO



I agree. But what are you saying - the prog makers are tossers - surely we know that already. They want to serve us a diet of vacuous emptiness in plastinated easy to digest encapsulated form.


----------



## Logales (May 30, 2006)

> How is a desire to see someone suffer for its own sake - or because you happen to dislike them - justifiable?



In the case of Big Brother, why should the housemates get a free and easy ride to stardom and celebrity?  There's already enough talentless hacks clogging up the glossy magazines and pushing away the people who deserve genuine recognition for their talent and hard work.

Make them suffer, I say, and see how much these people really want to destroy their lives by entering the world of C-list celebs, being photographed at award shows and pimping themselves onto any 2-bit TV programme who will take them.


----------



## Louloubelle (May 30, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Louloubelle, while I totally agree with points 1 and 2, I still think 3 will depend on the individual and when the peak/breakthrough happened. Which isn't to say that Nikki shouldn't be in the house, my first post on this whole thread was expressing reservations about her and Shabaz in re: to their mental health and should they be in the house.
> 
> But for various reasons, some of those rather personal, I don't think it's fair to say that someone (not necessarily Nikki) who suffered with anorexia is necessarily going to be psychologically unfit until they are X number of years old. Though I admit this is getting a bit academic now.
> 
> If Nikki is at a certain level of recovery the food thing bizarrely might stand a chance of actually doing some good (in a sort of exposure style therapy way) but that is based on many, many ifs, and I certainly doubt that's BB's intention.



It's tricky isn't it?  I know people who have had 'minor episodes' of anorexia, lasting a few weeks, at times of intense stress.  I think you're right about the dangers of labelling people to a point, however I really do think, from Nikki's appearance, beahviour and the reports of her illness are accurate then placing her on BB is an incredibly irresponsible and potenitally danerous descision.  I would have thought that one of the things that the psychologist would try to sceen potential housemates for, given the games they play around food, would be anorexia and bulimia.  If it was me doing the screeing then I wouldn't have people with a history of anorexia in the house, we may just have to disagree on this one.





			
				Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> On another note, I'm not entirely sure where claims of armchair psychology are coming from as from what I've seen I think at least 3 of the posters who have raised concerns have some degree of training in mental health or psychological/analytic therapy. And likewise I think everyone is sensible enough not to diagnose from viewing edited footage from afar. That doesn't mean you can't have personal opinions and that certain things will lead to alarm bells when otherwise you've been trained to look out for them.



It seems pretty obvious to me that some people enjoy watching people sufer and don't like having that fact pointed out to them.  It reminds me of the housemates  reaction to Dawn being trained in psychology. 

While I'm expressing my opinions I might as well also say that I think that Lea is extremely vulnerable.  (awaits flaming)

If I was selecting people I'd selact some interesting people with something to say.  people are people and will awyas bond and fight and it would at least be more intersting than to see a bunch of people who don't really have very much to offer,  in my opinion anyway.


----------



## Louloubelle (May 30, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I agree. But what are you saying - the prog makers are tossers - surely we know that already. They want to serve us a diet of vacuous emptiness in plastinated easy to digest encapsulated form.



I'm not even saying  that the programme makers are tossers, I think it's extremely likely that the programme makers, including their team of psychologists, have become caught up and far too indentified in their role as Big Brother.  

I think they're taking masssive risks with people's mental health and lives and with their own financial liability because they've lost touch with the reality of the situation, which is that they are fallible humans, not Big Brother.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 30, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> It's tricky isn't it?  I know people who have had 'minor episodes' of anorexia, lasting a few weeks, at times of intense stress.  I think you're right about the dangers of labelling people to a point, however I really do think, from Nikki's appearance, beahviour and the reports of her illness are accurate then placing her on BB is an incredibly irresponsible and potenitally danerous descision.  I would have thought that one of the things that the psychologist would try to sceen potential housemates for, given the games they play around food, would be anorexia and bulimia.  If it was me doing the screeing then I wouldn't have people with a history of anorexia in the house, we may just have to disagree on this one.


It is tricky, and what makes it even trickier is that you never can tell how strong someone is going to be until they're in the situation. I dunno, perhaps I'm sort of disagreeing with you on principle on this one because I had an eating disorder, to varying extremes and in various forms for 7 years of my life, and consider myself totally over it now (and in fact considerer myself to be a more psychologically healthy eater than some women who have never been to such an extreme). On the other hand I know from this that for things like Camp America and similar such things one of the things they ask you is if you have a history of such problems, and I think if you do then you can't be a staff member. They understandably just don't want to take the risk of damaging someone who is not ready to be put in that sort of situation re: eating.



> It seems pretty obvious to me that some people enjoy watching people sufer and don't like having that fact pointed out to them.  It reminds me of the housemates  reaction to Dawn being trained in psychology.
> 
> While I'm expressing my opinions I might as well also say that I think that Lea is extremely vulnerable.  (awaits flaming)


I guess in my head (and I know you can't put these things in scales) I was most concerned about Shabaz, then Nikki, and yes, I agree that Lea does appear vulnerable. But then in some ways (and I'm not saying that vulnerable people should be picked for the show) there is going to be a high ratio of vulnerable people attracted for the instant fame, and (in their heads) potential adoration. I guess one pertinanent question is where exactly does that line get drawn. I'd say (just totally my opinion), Shabaz was definately over, Nikki is likely to be over, Lea isn't. But that's just gut reaction, nothing else.



> If I was selecting people I'd selact some interesting people with something to say.  people are people and will awyas bond and fight and it would at least be more intersting than to see a bunch of people who don't really have very much to offer,  in my opinion anyway.


Well I agree with you on that one, and that's probably why I enjoyed the first two series more. I really liked a few of those contestants.


----------



## miss giggles (May 30, 2006)

I don't think many stable, intelligent people with anything to say for themselves would want to go in there. The whole format of the show, and the chance of instant fame attracts deluded twats.

That said, I really think they were out of order putting Shabbaz in there. You didn't need any kind of training in mental health to see that he wasn't the full ticket.

Im not so much concerned about the rest of them, more appalled by their nastiness and self obsession. It's fascinating to watch people who have absolutely no self awareness at all.

The only real star in there is Pete. He is a joy to watch.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 30, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I'm not even saying  that the programme makers are tossers, I think it's extremely likely that the programme makers, including their team of psychologists, have become caught up and far too indentified in their role as Big Brother.


It would be interesting to know if the same production team has been working on the project since the beginning - it seems unlikely that the more junior members would be working the same job for 5-7 years in TV, perhaps even up as far as the director and producers. I can't imagine that anyone other than the super high-up exec producers will have been involved for long enough to develop your Stanford Prison-complex.


----------



## Greebozz (May 30, 2006)

I enjoyed reading your post Louloubelle and the replies.  Sorry to change the subject but I am really disappointed with the new housemates,  why do we need a other bimbo what is it with the production team?   The show is a great concept but it seems run by halfwits cruel teenagers.  Same as in the past BBs as well.


----------



## Louloubelle (May 30, 2006)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> It would be interesting to know if the same production team has been working on the project since the beginning - it seems unlikely that the more junior members would be working the same job for 5-7 years in TV, perhaps even up as far as the director and producers. I can't imagine that anyone other than the super high-up exec producers will have been involved for long enough to develop your Stanford Prison-complex.



Intersting point
I'd be curious to know how long various people have been working as part of the team

One thing to bear in mind is that the people in the Stanford Prison Experiment started acting like sadists and developed powerful delusions that they were running a prison, not a psychological experiment, _after only 6 days.  _

This part of the report by the head psychologist is especially interesting IMO, he's talking about how the team of psychologists, in alligence with the student 'guards' reacted to rumours of a planned escape by the 'prioners'.


"The next major event we had to contend with was a rumored mass escape plot. One of the guards overheard the prisoners talking about an escape that would take place immediately after visiting hours. The rumor went as follows: Prisoner #8612, whom we had released the night before, was going to round up a bunch of his friends and break in to free the prisoners.



"How do you think we reacted to this rumor? Do you think we recorded the pattern of rumor transmission and prepared to observe the impending escape? That was what we should have done, of course, if we were acting like experimental social psychologists. Instead, we reacted with concern over the security of our prison. What we did was to hold a strategy session with the Warden, the Superintendent, and one of the chief lieutenants, Craig Haney, to plan how to foil the escape. 

After our meeting, we decided to put an informant (an experimental confederate) in the cell that #8612 had occupied. The job of our informant would be to give us information about the escape plot. Then I went back to the Palo Alto Police Department and asked the sergeant if we could have our prisoners transferred to their old jail.

My request was turned down because the Police Department would not be covered by insurance if we moved our prisoners into their jail. I left angry and disgusted at this lack of cooperation between our correctional facilities (I was now totally into my role).

Then we formulated a second plan. The plan was to dismantle our jail after the visitors left, call in more guards, chain the prisoners together, put bags over their heads, and transport them to a fifth floor storage room until after the anticipated break in. When the conspirators came, I would be sitting there alone. I would tell them that the experiment was over and we had sent all of their friends home, that there was nothing left to liberate. After they left, we'd bring our prisoners back and redouble the security of our prison. We even thought of luring #8612 back on some pretext and then imprisoning him again because he was released on false pretenses. 

I was sitting there all alone, waiting anxiously for the intruders to break in, when who should happen along but a colleague and former Yale graduate student roommate, Gordon Bower. Gordon had heard we were doing an experiment, and he came to see what was going on. I briefly described what we were up to, and Gordon asked me a very simple question: "Say, what's the independent variable in this study?"

To my surprise, I got really angry at him. Here I had a prison break on my hands. The security of my men and the stability of my prison was at stake, and now, I had to deal with this bleeding-heart, liberal, academic, effete dingdong who was concerned about the independent variable! It wasn't until much later that I realized how far into my prison role I was at that point -- that I was thinking like a prison superintendent rather than a research psychologist. "

http://www.prisonexp.org/slide-25.htm


----------



## tommers (May 30, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Thing is Ky, as I see it
> 
> 1.  The withholding of foodstuffs ans taken on new and sadistic levels in this series.  I haven't seen it over the last couple of days but unless I've heard wrongly the housemates were given easy  tasks to win sweets and chocolates, buit were set up to lose the fruit and veg task.  They'be been living on crisps and sweets and farting and being constipated.  I think that's taking things too far.



Lou - twice now you've said "I haven't been watching it but from this thread, or from what I've heard" and then gone on to make some quite specific conclusions about the nature of the programme / the abilities of various housemates to be in there.

your theory about Nikki rests on something that a "friend" who identifies HERSELF as a "recovering anorexic" and "care worker" told the DAILY MIRROR.    You also say that - "If you look at Nikki's face and body she is extremely thin and har face and skin has the prematurely aged appearance similar to that of many anorexics. IMO" 

I mean, come on, this is hardly a rigorous assessment is it?  You haven't even been watching the show, but you feel qualified to say that "somebody should be fired."

As far as I recall, and I could be wrong, they weren't "set up to fail" the fruit and veg task.  They just got the questions wrong.  They weren't any more difficult than the chocolate / sweets task.  And the withholding of food is not any more "sadistic" than in previous years.  Other groups have gone through a lot more than this.

You mention that Nikkis' behaviour in the house gives you cause to believe the anorexia claim is true.  What has she done to make you think this?


----------



## mrsfran (May 30, 2006)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: Sezer's a cunt. Openly announcing his intention to bully the new girls.


----------



## potential (May 30, 2006)

has george left yet ?


----------



## mrsfran (May 30, 2006)

Yes he left hours ago.


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (May 30, 2006)

Fucking hell - Sezar, Imogen & Grace are a right bunch of cunts.

I reckon this new girl has been put in there to try and split that group. She could get Mikey away from them very easily.


----------



## Wookey (May 30, 2006)

http://www.prisonexp.org/slide-25.htm

Wowsers, good reading, Lou!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 30, 2006)

he has already started 'i'd rather have a shag than a wank' he told her. I must remember that line...


----------



## Celt (May 30, 2006)

From another BB bulliten board 

of Glyn



> Of his in-house female lust - new girl Aisleyne has also taken his eye - Grace speculated that he was not used to seeing women with "full-on, bleached blonde hair".



for gods sake he is from Blauna, Ffestiniog - - which believe it or not has just as much bleached blonde hair as the rest of wales, which probably has about the same number of bleached blondes as  england

Glyn has not been living in a hole in the forest


----------



## Louloubelle (May 30, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> Lou - twice now you've said "I haven't been watching it but from this thread, or from what I've heard" and then gone on to make some quite specific conclusions about the nature of the programme / the abilities of various housemates to be in there.
> 
> your theory about Nikki rests on something that a "friend" who identifies HERSELF as a "recovering anorexic" and "care worker" told the DAILY MIRROR.    You also say that - "If you look at Nikki's face and body she is extremely thin and har face and skin has the prematurely aged appearance similar to that of many anorexics. IMO"
> 
> I mean, come on, this is hardly a rigorous assessment is it?  You haven't even been watching the show, but you feel qualified to say that "somebody should be fired."



I haven't been watching it for the last 2 - 3 days.  I have watched it before, including Nikki's extraordinary anxiety over having to drink tap water.  I have heard a lot about it though, from the thread and from people telling me about it.  Not a rigorous assessment, true, but then I never said it was my job to deliver a rigorous asessment.  It is the job of the psychologists at BB to do that.

On reflection my statment that 'someone should be fired' was perhaps a little hasty, but arose from my concern about the more vulnerable housemates and their presence inm the house. 

I feel that too little consideration has been given to their vulnerability and the consequences for their health and life and I question how Shabaz and Nikki (and possibly Lea) passed the selection process. 

To put my thoughts in some context, I was reminded about a time when I worked for a sexual health helpline and I was asked to supervise and assess a new potential telephone advisor.  I was put under a lot of pressure by the management to pass this man at his assessment because he was a Muslim who spoke several Asian languages and we didn't have any Muslim advisors or any advisors who spoke Asian languages.  

I thought that the guy was pretty usless but passed him as I'd been told to, while expressing my concerns and reservations to the management.   A week later a colleague asked me about the guy as he'd been telling callers that being gay was the work of the devil.  I was asked how I could have possibly passed him and as soon as I was asked I realised that I shouldn't have done it, I did it because a person in authority had told me to.  This was a long time ago but I do think that most people, most of the time will do what they're told to do by a person in authority, even if it goes against their own beliefs and principles.  In fact this is the underlying basis of the dynamics of Big Brother yes?

So again, without knowing the situation exactly and how the selection process works I think I was hasty to say that someone should be fired, however, IMO something has gone very seriously wrong when a goup of people like this current bunch of housemates is selected as housemates.




			
				tommers said:
			
		

> As far as I recall, and I could be wrong, they weren't "set up to fail" the fruit and veg task.  They just got the questions wrong.  They weren't any more difficult than the chocolate / sweets task.  And the withholding of food is not any more "sadistic" than in previous years.  Other groups have gone through a lot more than this.



Not my experience of it.  I think that this years seems much more sadisitc.  Perhaps I'm mistaken,  I'd be interested in other people's views. 




			
				tommers said:
			
		

> You mention that Nikkis' behaviour in the house gives you cause to believe the anorexia claim is true.  What has she done to make you think this?



not just her behaviour, but her outburst over the tap water (more than just a spoiled tantrum IMO), her general anxiety, the news article from her friend (which made a lot of sense to me) her appearance, also from what I've seen she plays around with food a lot, gestures with it, makes it's presence known but seldom eats more than a tiny mouthful (very common behaviour with anorexics), and lastly the fact the the BB psychologists selected an incredibly disturbed person, Shabaz, to be a housemate so I have little confidence in their ability to select people based on their suitability to be in the house.  

Due to my experience at the helpline and the pressure I was under to select  a person who was clearly innapropriate (something I hope i would never do again) I can understand how people might select people based on pressure from authority rather than de-select them out of concern.  Still not a good state  of affairs though.


----------



## miss giggles (May 30, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> I've said it before and I'll say it again: Sezer's a cunt. Openly announcing his intention to bully the new girls.



My thoughts exactley. I really hated his comments tonight. Fresh meat? Ghetto hoe? I'd love to smack his smarmy little face.


----------



## Masseuse (May 30, 2006)

Yeah... ghetto ho?     He thinks he's a snoopy piddy doggy and no mistake.


----------



## miss giggles (May 30, 2006)

He's one of those men who claims he loves women when he actually hates them.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 30, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Thankfully I had a life over the weekend so am not up to date on what's happened...so I've gathered that 2 newbies are in the house, Grace has revealed her inner bitchiness (cos of course everyone slagging her off here has _never_ bitched behind someone's back and then been nice as pie to their face), Nikki is still lil ms scweem...what of the boys?





You didn't see it, yet you're assuming that everyone who has seen it and commented on it here is being hypocritical in some way? heh heh!

I don't find it _remotely_ unacceptable that people resort to a little bitching when people they can't tolerate easily (for whatever reason) are doing their fucking heads in.

What _I_ find strange (to put it nicely) is when people then relish the opportunity to openly humiliate them with an audience, with the specific intention of getting everyone else on side and not just because they're so very desperate to win (and she is SO DESPERATE to win!!!    ), but because they're just so desperately hoping that they are _the most popular!_).
Sad is not the fucking word.  
That girl knows fuck all about anything.


----------



## Masseuse (May 30, 2006)

"I'm, like, so not shallow babe".


----------



## miss giggles (May 30, 2006)

Miss Wales is doing my head in too. She's utterly boring. She claims she wouldn't go out with Seezer the geezer outside, so, what's she doing with him in there then?

The girls are very dissapointing this year, they're all so weak and needy, and desperate for male attention. I hope Lisa is the last girl in, at least she's got a bit of character.


----------



## Masseuse (May 30, 2006)

Sometimes it's not someone's words or actions which make you detest them.  Sometimes what they say and do just confirms their general aura of shiteness. They could act nice as pie but you'd still know they had a shrivelled up evil soul inside.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 30, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> I certainly don't want it.





I thought you weren't watching it?


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 30, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> I've said it before and I'll say it again: Sezer's a cunt. Openly announcing his intention to bully the new girls.





Clever move eh?  
The thick cunt!


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 30, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> "I'm, like, so not shallow babe".


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 31, 2006)

Imogen and Sezer have been prevented from nominating after being caught discussing who to vote for last night.
Grace will be up and is now 2-1 ON to go.
Sezer may well be in trouble now, and has seriously screwed his chances tonight. There's a very good chance he could be up on friday (3-1).
Nikki is tough to call, as Endemol may well have manipulated events to keep her safe. Mind you, against Sezer and Grace she damn well should be. (4-1)
Lea, previously certain to be up is now 14-1.
Richard may also be protected by Imo and Sezer's banning and is 19-1.

The only cert here is that Grace is nominated. The odds suggest a run-off between her and Sezer, but I can't see any "inside money" as yet.


----------



## exosculate (May 31, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Imogen and Sezer have been prevented from nominating after being caught discussing who to vote for last night.
> Grace will be up and is now 2-1 ON to go.
> Sezer may well be in trouble now, and has seriously screwed his chances tonight. There's a very good chance he could be up on friday (3-1).
> Nikki is tough to call, as Endemol may well have manipulated events to keep her safe. Mind you, against Sezer and Grace she damn well should be. (4-1)
> ...




What should I bet on oranges?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 31, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> What should I bet on oranges?



No idea! 

Seriously, we don't even know who's up yet apart from Grace - and even there I'm speculating. George's walk-out and Sezer/Imogen's bannings have thrown everything up in the air again.

After tonight Endemol have more than enough material to hang Sezer out to dry a) if he's nominated and b) if they wish to do so. Grace too. There's also still a lot of latent core voter hostility towards Nikki and Lea that no amount of good editing can fix if they're up. It's going to be a case of analysing levels of hatred this week I'm afraid, and it could be a tight result.

Dull advice - wait and see. It's reckless getting involved too early when Endemol can and will switch the goalposts at any given opportunity. It can all come down to friday editing and in this case might well do so.
Obv I'll post anything interesting here, but bear in mind that there's no such thing as an absolute certainty. A lot of very clever people seem to be struggling with BB this year and the seemingly endless tide of walk-outs and new HMs are causing havoc. No doubt it'll settle down in time, but I'd hesitate to tip with any degree of confidence until then.

Sorry, that didn't really help, did it?


----------



## zoooo (May 31, 2006)

How do you know all that!?

I hope they're showing clips of the housemates disussing nominations to all the housemates, like they did last year.

(did that sentence make sense?)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 31, 2006)

Yes, and I think they just might do that.


----------



## citygirl (May 31, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> He's one of those men who claims he loves women when he actually hates them.



there's "loving" women...and knowing how to _BE_ with women...


----------



## pk (May 31, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I thought you weren't watching it?



Yeah, but what else would I be here to talk about?

I saw the bit where Pete pulls up Grace on the new bitchiness tonight - he's gone up in my expectations...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 31, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> I've said it before and I'll say it again: Sezer's a cunt. Openly announcing his intention to bully the new girls.


That was funny; Imogen cuddling up to Sezer before saying "I'm such a good judge of character"...


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (May 31, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> Miss Wales is doing my head in too. She's utterly boring.



She's also very dumb, despite her boasts about having a degree. Oh how I laughed when they said she had come bottom in the intelligence tests that all the housemates took before entering the house.


----------



## Strumpet (May 31, 2006)

Blah @ Imogen. 
Welsh, dark hair, pretty, Welsh! 
Had potential to be a good housemate. Bloody embarrassing now. Stupid girl.


----------



## Juice Terry (May 31, 2006)

Team SMUG gonna get picked off one by one now 

Then team BITCH.

Leaving Pete, Glyn, Lisa and Sam as the final four.

You heard it here first.


----------



## Louloubelle (May 31, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> http://www.prisonexp.org/slide-25.htm
> 
> Wowsers, good reading, Lou!




I'm pleased that you took the time to read it.  It really is very interesting isn't it?

There are more stories about Nikki's anorexia in the press today 
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/tm_obj...62&headline=-suicide-blondes---name_page.html

an article about lea from sunday
http://www.people.co.uk/news/tm_obj...63&headline=agony-of-22st-lea--name_page.html


----------



## Pingu (May 31, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> http://www.prisonexp.org/slide-25.htm
> 
> Wowsers, good reading, Lou!




is it just me that thinks that is pretty fucked up?


----------



## Flashman (May 31, 2006)

If I had to wake up next to Grace every morning I'd kill myself. Actually that's unfair as looks aren't everything, personality is what really counts.

Erm... oh dear....ahhh...hmmm.


----------



## Louloubelle (May 31, 2006)

Pingu said:
			
		

> is it just me that thinks that is pretty fucked up?



I think the point of the piece is to point out that while we may think we're strong independent people who would be heroic in the face of injustice, that most of us can be horribly corrupted by power, usually while believing that we have right on our side.


----------



## Pingu (May 31, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I think the point of the piece is to point out that while we may think we're strong independent people who would be heroic in the face of injustice, that most of us can be horribly corrupted by power, usually while believing that we have right on our side.




not doubting the psychological study benefits and the insights it gives us to peoples behaviour.. its just to me the whole experiment is a pretty fucked up idea.

anyhow back on topic

Mrs Pingu is a BB addict.. but this year shes not been arsed.


----------



## foo (May 31, 2006)

Pingu said:
			
		

> Mrs Pingu is a BB addict.. but this year shes not been arsed.




i can't get into it this year either. 

dunno if it's because i can't stand any of the contestants - or if i've just got bored with it all....


----------



## aqua (May 31, 2006)

I'm quite bored with it, but mainly cos it seems such a complete farce (in comparison to other years, not in comparison to anything else )

3 left in the first 2 weeks? thats just fucking stupid

I can't say I hate or really dislike anyone in there, many get on my nerves but I can't even be bothered to actively hate anyone this year

as for all the couples forming - ffs people get a grip


----------



## citygirl (May 31, 2006)

i hardly ever watch it for the first couple of weeks..

this is what always happens...there are just too many "personalities" in there at the moment...it all needs diluting a bit...

preferably by removing seezer, grace, and imogen (at LEAST)


----------



## sparkling (May 31, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> I'm quite bored with it, but mainly cos it seems such a complete farce (in comparison to other years, not in comparison to anything else )
> 
> 3 left in the first 2 weeks? thats just fucking stupid
> 
> ...



I'm the opposite this year...normally I can't stand it for at least a couple of weeks but this year I've been hooked since day one.

How sad is that.


----------



## mrsfran (May 31, 2006)

Thing is, do we really want to remove Grace, Imogan AND Sezer? The public have a habit of voting out all the antagonistic characters, until we're left with a bunch of people sitting about making cups of tea all day and not being very interesting.

I say get rid of Sezer and Imogen but keep Grace in. Grace can handle herself, isn't about to implode, and provides an interesting contrast for the house.


----------



## citygirl (May 31, 2006)

fair comment...

it's very selfish of me....  

i just wanna to hear them get booooooed


----------



## sparkling (May 31, 2006)

Did I imagine it or did someone call the Imogen, Sezer group 'The Plastics'?  If so I think its a great name.

Interesting how the new HM have clearly devided the two groups now whereas before it was unsaid now the battle lines are clearly drawn.

I am shocked at how blatently horrible Sezer really is, with his threats to bully people out..what a bastard..on the other hand I don't want him evicted yet cos he does make good telly.


----------



## Miss Potter (May 31, 2006)

yeah it was Richard who started calling them the Plastics.

I want Sleazer to go, I know what you're saying about him being good tele but he's such a smug fucker  he needs to be brought down a peg or two


----------



## zoooo (May 31, 2006)

I did enjoy Richard beating him with that arm wrestle. He was properly gutted.

I don't know why he thought he even had a chance, Richard is twice his flipping size. Twat.


----------



## citygirl (May 31, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I did enjoy Richard beating him with that arm wrestle. He was properly gutted.
> 
> I don't know why he thought he even had a chance, Richard is twice his flipping size. Twat.



homophobic twat....suits richards big-headedness down to the ground

they need to get it on!

(over the sofa styleeeee )

(or is that too much keighleygaylad influence ??    )


----------



## Rollem (May 31, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> dunno if it's because i can't stand any of the contestants - or if i've just got bored with it all....


me either

i think the format has perhaps run its course, or getting very close to having done so


----------



## citygirl (May 31, 2006)

aww come on guys...give it a chance, ey .... i know we're all whinging about the way they're running things...but i know i do that every year, and always end up watching it again the next year


----------



## Balbi (May 31, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> yeah it was Richard who started calling them the Plastics.



A good friend of mine and lurker describes them as "Team Smug"


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 31, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> me either
> 
> i think the format has perhaps run its course, or getting very close to having done so


nah there's always the verison they were playing in doctor who...


----------



## Fluffaroo (May 31, 2006)

Apols if old news but I just discovered that the hapless Pete Doherty cheated on la Moss with troll faced slapper Nikki   

http://http://www.people.co.uk/news/tm_objectid=17143344&method=full&siteid=93463&headline=exclusive--doherty-cheated-on-kate-with-nikki-name_page.html


----------



## cemertyone (May 31, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> yeah it was Richard who started calling them the Plastics.
> 
> I want Sleazer to go, I know what you're saying about him being good tele but he's such a smug fucker  he needs to be brought down a peg or two




Some one was telling me he had been charged with rape a little while ago, is that true any one???
It seems weird that endemonal would chose him as a contestant if that where the case. But he is a total and utter prick with his sudo London accent and for fucks sake he`s nothing more than a girl with his hair straightners etc...next he will be wearing the girls knickers....
total and utter tosser....


----------



## cemertyone (May 31, 2006)

Fluffaroo said:
			
		

> Apols if old news but I just discovered that the hapless Pete Doherty cheated on la Moss with troll faced slapper Nikki
> 
> http://http://www.people.co.uk/news/tm_objectid=17143344&method=full&siteid=93463&headline=exclusive--doherty-cheated-on-kate-with-nikki-name_page.html




that links not working dude.....


----------



## suitgirl (May 31, 2006)

ooh that's an interesting bit of goss.
i can just imagine her having a shit fit when calum best slapped her arse - classic!


----------



## Belushi (May 31, 2006)

cemertyone said:
			
		

> Some one was telling me he had been charged with rape a little while ago, is that true any one???



According to The Sun last week an allegation was made against him but after investigation no fruther action was taken.


----------



## suitgirl (May 31, 2006)

cemertyone said:
			
		

> that links not working dude.....



delete the first http://


----------



## dozzer (May 31, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> yeah it was Richard who started calling them the Plastics.



I thought when Richard was referring to the Plastics he mentioned Grace, Imogen and Nikki - and it was in relation to Ashlene (or however you spell her name) coming in? The camera shots went to the three of them...


----------



## Fluffaroo (May 31, 2006)

That was my maiden voyage into posting links but thanks to Suitgirl, I think I might just have got it now...   

http://www.people.co.uk/news/...name_page.html


----------



## suitgirl (May 31, 2006)

i find it strange that she had a problem with drinking tap water, yet she allowed that filthy minger touch her?


----------



## Fluffaroo (May 31, 2006)

http://www.people.co.uk/news/tm_objectid=17143344&method=full&siteid=93463&headline=exclusive--doherty-cheated-on-kate-with-nikki-name_page.html

And finally....


----------



## Fluffaroo (May 31, 2006)

suitgirl said:
			
		

> i find it strange that she had a problem with drinking tap water, yet she allowed that filthy minger touch her?



Famous filthy fingers can be overlooked...


----------



## pengaleng (May 31, 2006)

they have given the house geek costumes for something or other, BB has only gone and given the she  a blokes outfit which imo is totally wrong... that vile nikki girl is swanning around making a big deal out of it too 'oh they have given sam a blokes outfit but he's not a he he's a she' fucking waste of space cunt.


----------



## tommers (May 31, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Yeah, but what else would I be here to talk about?
> 
> I saw the bit where Pete pulls up Grace on the new bitchiness tonight - he's gone up in my expectations...



yeah, that's what i was talking about yesterday.

you made a joke.


----------



## mrsfran (May 31, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> they have given the house geek costumes for something or other, BB has only gone and given the shehe a blokes outfit which imo is totally wrong... that vile nikki girl is swanning around making a big deal out of it too 'oh they have given sam a blokes outfit but he's not a he he's a she' fucking waste of space cunt.



The word "shehe" is regarded by many as offensive.


----------



## pengaleng (May 31, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> The word "shehe" is regarded by many as offensive.




ok then, seeing as I'm obviously offending you, and for the sake of being pc and wiberal let's call it 'person who prefers to dress and act like a girl'


----------



## mrsfran (May 31, 2006)

Or we go could just call her "she", which is how she prefers to be addressed.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 31, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Or we go could just call her "she", which is how she prefers to be addressed.



Word


----------



## tommers (May 31, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I feel that too little consideration has been given to their vulnerability and the consequences for their health and life and I question how Shabaz and Nikki (and possibly Lea) passed the selection process.
> 
> Due to my experience at the helpline and the pressure I was under to select  a person who was clearly innapropriate (something I hope i would never do again) I can understand how people might select people based on pressure from authority rather than de-select them out of concern.  Still not a good state  of affairs though.



I think there is certainly a tightrope they are walking - between being "exciting telly" and people's wellbeing.  You think they've come down the wrong side of that line, I'm not so sure.  

I would also think that Nikki may or may not have an eating disorder - but that wouldn't necessarily disqualify her from taking part in a show like this.  Do you think that celebrity fit club should be banned?

I do understand what you're saying, and I think the analogy of the helpline is a good one.  I am sure that the psychologists on BB do have pressure on them to "pass" certain people.  It's whether that pressure changes their opinions.  We also don't know anything really about the process, it may be that there is a committee, has to be passed by two out of three or whatever.

My point would be that it is very easy to sit outside the show and make diagnoses of people based on very little evidence.  The very nature of the show is that it attracts people who want to be famous or think a lot of themselves.  There are a lot of young women who are obsessed with their looks who suffer from some sort of eating disorder.  Lots of people who want to be (or are) famous would fit two or three of the diagnostic criteria for narcisisstic PD.  Doesn't mean they can't go on a TV show IMO.

That said, this year they do seem to have made at least one cock up.

And I should also confess that during the first couple of days I did say to lemontop that I was more convinced that Nikki had a PD than Shabazz.


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 31, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Or we go could just call her "she", which is how she prefers to be addressed.



but her firends called her a 'he' 

(as seen on russell brand).


----------



## mrsfran (May 31, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> but her firends called her a 'he'
> 
> (as seen on russell brand).



I saw that. She called her "he" once, and from then on called her "she". At no point called her "shehe".


----------



## pengaleng (May 31, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> I saw that. She called her "he" once, and from then on called her "she". At no point called her "shehe".




who gives a fuck? you've already said what you've needed to, I've changed what I put so shut up already.


----------



## citygirl (May 31, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> who gives a fuck? you've already said what you've needed to, I've changed what I put so shut up already.



do you 2 always get on as well as this?


----------



## mrsfran (May 31, 2006)

TP - I wasn't responding to you, my post was to CharlieAddict, as indicated by my putting his post in quotes in my post.

Thanks for changing your post from merely offensive to offensively sarcastic though.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 31, 2006)

The housemates are doing trainspotting, science, maths and language "geek" tests this week for the food budget. Sounds... quite dull actually.
Here's some more tabloid tattle from today:

The Mirror claims that Aisleyne's boyfriend in doing a 10-stretch in a maximum-security prison for armed robbery 'and other offences'. She's also been shagging Mike Tyson behind his back. Classy lady...

The Sun meanwhile, drops in a casual claim that Nikki has actually been sectioned for her anorexia. Mind you, it's an Emma Cox article and riddled with factual mistakes, so I'd take that with a pinch of salt.

Here's that Mirror story about "suicidal Pete" too. 

Actually, Pete's mum is a veh cool lady indeed. She was part of the Glove project with Severin and Robert Smith, and she's done loads of work with the Cure, Banshees and Marc Almond.


----------



## pengaleng (May 31, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Thanks for changing your post from merely offensive to offensively sarcastic though.



no problem.


----------



## Chz (May 31, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Or we go could just call her "she", which is how she prefers to be addressed.



I'm all for allowing people to live whatever lifestyle they like without harassment or prejudice, but that's pushing it. She is a he. What he likes to be called is irrelevant.

And if it is relevant, then I prefer to be called "His Holiness".


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 31, 2006)

the old you can call a dog a cat but it's still a dog routine, i see...


----------



## dozzer (May 31, 2006)

Chz said:
			
		

> I'm all for allowing people to live whatever lifestyle they like without harassment or prejudice, but that's pushing it. She is a he. What he likes to be called is irrelevant.
> 
> And if it is relevant, then I prefer to be called "His Holiness".



What, you look like, act like, live your life like and have "inside" always felt yourself to be the pope?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 31, 2006)

dozzer said:
			
		

> What, you look like, act like, live your life like and have "inside" always felt yourself to be the pope?


nah they are a smelly hippy that looks like jesus


----------



## gaijingirl (May 31, 2006)

Has there been a public vote on BB yet this year?


----------



## mrsfran (May 31, 2006)

Yes, Bonner was voted out.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 31, 2006)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Fluffaroo (May 31, 2006)

Dawn is now on hunger strike to try and force the producers to hand over footage tapes of when she was in the house...

She needs the tapes as evidence having gone to the police claiming she was held against her will.

*Looks up at the posts concerning contestants with PD*


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 31, 2006)

Eek! The moles are back this year. 
Sezer, Lea and Richard are all up for nomination this week.

Unbelievably, it seems that both Nikki and Grace have escaped nomination. Sezer's directions were evidently followed better than anticipated by team smug. I should point out that this speculation is based on very sudden moves in the market rather than any 'inside info', but we've been here before, put it that way. New odds:

Sezer: 1.5
Lea: 3.8
Richard: 15.5
Lisa: 22.0
Nikki: 25.0
Grace: 25.0

Sezer is a very strong fave to go after his performance over the last two days (which may be shown tonight). However, will they want to lose such a polarising character so soon? There's a chance that Lea may lose the plot, and she's the obvious sacrificial figure. Hmm...
Who goes? They decide...


----------



## thefuse (May 31, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Did I imagine it or did someone call the Imogen, Sezer group 'The Plastics'?  If so I think its a great name.
> 
> 
> I am shocked at how blatently horrible Sezer really is, with his threats to bully people out..what a bastard.


havent been around for a few days but i'm happy to see that there's plenty of bad feeling towards sleazer the geezer and the plastics. (sounds like a band  )


----------



## Flashman (May 31, 2006)

Fluffaroo said:
			
		

> Dawn is now on hunger strike to try and force the producers to hand over footage tapes of when she was in the house...
> 
> She needs the tapes as evidence having gone to the police claiming she was held against her will.
> 
> *Looks up at the posts concerning contestants with PD*



Clearly mentally disturbed.


----------



## equationgirl (May 31, 2006)

Eh? How was Dawn held against her will???


----------



## exosculate (May 31, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Eh? How was Dawn held against her will???




Its got something to do with David Ickes reptiles.......


----------



## equationgirl (May 31, 2006)

The invisible reptiles held her against her will??

It all makes sense now then. Not.


----------



## tommers (May 31, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Eh? How was Dawn held against her will???



cos she was kept in the house for a day after she decided she wanted to go.

but so was george.

and shabazz was in there for about four days after it was clear he needed to leave.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 31, 2006)

After the official confirmation that Sezer, Richard and Lea are up, things stand as follows:

Sleazer: 1.16 
DairyLea: 8.0
Dickie: 38.0

Sleazer is unbelievably short and would seem to be certain to go on friday. He's shown tonight being incredibly smug about all the girls who will vote to evict Lea and keep him in because he is fit innit. Not a great way to start the fightback really.
Sleazer's tragic flaw seems to be that he honestly thinks he has no chance of being evicted. I'm watching the live feed now and he's grinning from ear to ear, the dozy twunt. People will vote for him just to see the smile wiped from his face, Maxwell style.
I'm keeping an eye on Lea, but unless she goes to pieces or gets lured into a slanging match it's hard to see any way that Endemol can swap things around in the edit. I suppose she could walk just to get Sezer evicted, but she seems to be taking things fairly well at the moment.


----------



## zoooo (May 31, 2006)

As long as Richard stays, I don't really mind who goes.
It would be fabulous though, to see the look on team smug's faces if Sezer goes - when they realise they're not the popular ones, how fast will they scatter like likkle rats to latch on to the other group.


----------



## bonjour (May 31, 2006)

Although sezer is a smart guy, he's still stupid enough to ignore the outside world and to think that what we won't think about him won't a difference.

p.s. I thought maxwell was great.


----------



## Miss Potter (May 31, 2006)

Vote Sleazer out! Obnoxious little boy  

One of the best BB moments last year was when Maxwell got voted out, and I dislike this guy just as much as him.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 31, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Actually, Pete's mum is a veh cool lady indeed. She was part of the Glove project with Severin and Robert Smith...


I remember that album *koff* - at school when everyone was into The Cure, the cool kids had the hard-to-get-hold-of Glove album instead...


----------



## mrsfran (May 31, 2006)

Re: Grace - she's the living embodiment of the idea that the things we don't like in others are the things we recognise in ourselves. Every criticism she levels at others she's guilty of herself.


----------



## mrsfran (May 31, 2006)

Watching the nominations: there's absolutely no question Sezer's out on Friday.

Not letting him and Imogen vote is clearly a punishment for his openly saying he'll bully people. Too bloody right too.


----------



## exosculate (May 31, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Re: Grace - she's the living embodiment of the idea that the things we don't like in others are the things we recognise in ourselves. Every criticism she levels at others she's guilty of herself.




You would say that!


----------



## mrsfran (May 31, 2006)

Touche!


----------



## mrsfran (May 31, 2006)

I don't think I've ever seen anyone look as much of a knob as Sezer does right now. "All the girls will vote for me, there's no way I can lose against Lea".

I can't wait to see his face on Friday.


----------



## exosculate (May 31, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> I don't think I've ever seen anyone look as much of a knob as Sezer does right now. "All the girls will vote for me, there's no way I can lose against Lea".
> 
> I can't wait to see his face on Friday.




The edit wants sezer out - its a forgone conclusion unless leah explodes.


----------



## mrsfran (May 31, 2006)

The edit doesn't have to work too hard.


----------



## thefuse (May 31, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Re: Grace - she's the living embodiment of the idea that the things we don't like in others are the things we recognise in ourselves. Every criticism she levels at others she's guilty of herself.


couldnt have put it better myself.
nikki's nominations were hilarious tonight  she's suffering from the above problem too. 
definitely get sleazer out. that was my favourite bit of the show so far when he was told he couldnt nominate    i could barely contain myself.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 31, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Watching the nominations: there's absolutely no question Sezer's out on Friday.



Nothing is certain but this: C4 need a 'blockbuster' eviction to go up against Celebrity X-Factor after last week's damp squib with Glyn and Bonner. I guess we know why Sezer and Imogen weren't allowed to nominate now


----------



## Stobart Stopper (May 31, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> I don't think I've ever seen anyone look as much of a knob as Sezer does right now. "All the girls will vote for me, there's no way I can lose against Lea".
> 
> I can't wait to see his face on Friday.


I think we can all assume that he will be voted out, and that's a good thing. He's horrible.


----------



## equationgirl (May 31, 2006)

Serves him right for being such a smug tosser. That's his karmic payback alright.


----------



## miss giggles (May 31, 2006)

WOW! Mikey has finally said something vaugely interesting  

He got quite testy with Grace "so you've been around the block a lot then?"

(sniggers and hopes he gets off with someone else)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 1, 2006)

On a messageboard I frequent (let's call it Fairbet) that is also UNDOUBTABLY frequented by BB production staff the unfortunate Sam began to be referred to almost instantly as "that sweaty Klingon". Now I'm not saying that's right and I'm not saying it's fair. People can be very cruel after all.

But two days later I can't help noticing that the very first task those heartless scum at BB have given her is...
To learn the Klingon language. 

Rather harsh imo.


----------



## obanite (Jun 1, 2006)

Heh the thing is, though he's undoubtedly arrogant and repulsive, Sleazer's probably right - a lot of chicks won't vote for him. Never underestimate the power of being an arrogant tosser to attract women. (Present company excepted!) I think it'll be interesting to see who'll go, honestly don't think it's a foregone conclusion (U75 boards aren't exactly representative of mainstream thinking imho)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh god, I'm getting deja-vu. Housemate attempts to walk out SHOCKA!
This time it's tricky Dickie. Current situation? Unresolved.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 1, 2006)

Ooh I'm glad I didn't go to bed. That was a lovely big argument.
I now dislike everyone except Pete and Richard.
Bunch of easily led tosspots.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 1, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Oh god, I'm getting deja-vu. Housemate attempts to walk out SHOCKA!
> This time it's tricky Dickie. Current situation? Unresolved.


i wonder why any of them bothered going in at all if they all want to walk so soon


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 1, 2006)

What? What happened during the night then? (I can't access any BB sites from work).


----------



## dozzer (Jun 1, 2006)

Did Richard try to walk?!?  

That Dawn thing - didn't she go into the diary room on more than one occassion asking to leave, think this was over a couple of days, so I can see where she's coming from with the "held against her will" thing. If I had been determined to go and they wouldn't let me I would be pissed off too. Might explain the "shut up, shut up, shut up" when she was finally allowed to go. OK George was told he could leave the next day, but he was happy to wait - Dawn obviously wasn't.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 1, 2006)

dozzer said:
			
		

> Did Richard try to walk?!?
> 
> That Dawn thing - didn't she go into the diary room on more than one occassion asking to leave, think this was over a couple of days, so I can see where she's coming from with the "held against her will" thing. If I had been determined to go and they wouldn't let me I would be pissed off too. Might explain the "shut up, shut up, shut up" when she was finally allowed to go. OK George was told he could leave the next day, but he was happy to wait - Dawn obviously wasn't.




A false imprisonment trial would be brilliant.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 1, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Ooh I'm glad I didn't go to bed. That was a lovely big argument.
> I now dislike everyone except Pete and Richard.
> Bunch of easily led tosspots.




They are the only two men who aren't overtly sexist. In fact their feminist credentials seem rather better than most of the women in there.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 1, 2006)

I voted for the first time ever in BB last night as Sezar winds me up so much  

Todays Sun has only printed his number for the vote  



> 'He's offensive to every UK woman and up for eviction. You know what to do...'


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 1, 2006)

dozzer said:
			
		

> Did Richard try to walk?!?
> 
> .



Would that be because Sleezer, true to his word, is now trying to bully him into "making mistakes" so he'll pick up the eviction vote.

Desperate, vile little runt.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 1, 2006)

how hypocritical are the plastics with their constant chats about becoming a smaller, less powerful group, then going in the diary room and bitching about the others 'playing the game'


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 1, 2006)

hehe, just voted for sezer!


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 1, 2006)

dozzer said:
			
		

> That Dawn thing - didn't she go into the diary room on more than one occassion asking to leave, think this was over a couple of days, so I can see where she's coming from with the "held against her will" thing. If I had been determined to go and they wouldn't let me I would be pissed off too. Might explain the "shut up, shut up, shut up" when she was finally allowed to go. OK George was told he could leave the next day, but he was happy to wait - Dawn obviously wasn't.



If she was that desperate to leave immediately, isn't there a fire exit or something she could have left by?


----------



## Belushi (Jun 1, 2006)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> If she was that desperate to leave immediately, isn't there a fire exit or something she could have left by?



Thats what I was thinking, Health and Safety Regs mean there must be a fire exit.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 1, 2006)

What do all the Pete fans make of his new mohican btw?


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 1, 2006)

Post a pic?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 1, 2006)

Best I can do at the moment.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 1, 2006)

Curse my work IT people for blocking all BB sites.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 1, 2006)

I happened to turn on while they were shaving Pete's hair off. I actually let out a little whimper.
But it seems to have cheered him up, and it doesn't actually look half bad. 

The fight was over booze or something, but all the built-up tensions came out and they all ganged up on Richard. Then Sezer managed somehow to make him cry (real crying in my opinion, not the fake attention seeking kind that everyone else has been doing).
Grrr. Evil Sezer.
Anyway, Pete was the only one to stick up for Richard and to try and comfort him afterwards.


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 1, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I voted for the first time ever in BB last night as Sezar winds me up so much
> 
> Todays Sun has only printed his number for the vote




It says underneath "now redial".


----------



## gabi (Jun 1, 2006)

Haven't seen it for a while, but I find it impossible to feel sorry that big bitchy old queen richard but seeing his 'let's just ignore him, he is no longer here' bollocks to good ole shabaz.... good on sezer for givin him a taste of his own medicine...


----------



## zoooo (Jun 1, 2006)

Two wrongs don't make a right!
[/my mum]


----------



## Wookey (Jun 1, 2006)

How exciting, I've missed looooooaaads......This thread IS my BB experience...


----------



## dozzer (Jun 1, 2006)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> If she was that desperate to leave immediately, isn't there a fire exit or something she could have left by?



Suppose she could have done an "over the fence" like Sandy in series.. erm.. whatever it was.


----------



## dozzer (Jun 1, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I happened to turn on while they were shaving Pete's hair off. I actually let out a little whimper.



Noooo...


----------



## tommers (Jun 1, 2006)

dozzer said:
			
		

> Suppose she could have done an "over the fence" like Sandy in series.. erm.. whatever it was.



she's been quoted as saying she's going on hunger strike until the producers release tapes of her stay.


or she passes out.


----------



## dozzer (Jun 1, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> she's been quoted as saying she's going on hunger strike until the producers release tapes of her stay.



Wonder if she's entitled to them... y'know, like you're entitled to CCTV footage of you....

Personally, I don't understand what she's wanting to achieve by doing that (well, apart from the obvious release of the tapes), I mean, does she really want to sue big brother....??  

Sounds like a reality TV show in itself...


----------



## Looby (Jun 1, 2006)

Our sky box is broken and our tv aerial is bust, if this isn't fixed by 9pm I will cry lots and I would like a minute by minute report on the highlights show.


----------



## dozzer (Jun 1, 2006)

Awww sparkles. 

It might not be minute by minute but I promise I'll come and relate as much as I can (remember) to ya!


----------



## lemontop (Jun 1, 2006)

Watching bblb now and Dermot's going on about how he reckons tonight's show's gonna the best one ever  Imagine there's gonna be loads about the big fight last night


----------



## Looby (Jun 1, 2006)

dozzer said:
			
		

> Awww sparkles.
> 
> It might not be minute by minute but I promise I'll come and relate as much as I can (remember) to ya!



Thanks muchly dozzer but.........
It's fixed, the lovely peeps at Sky  saved the day, my housemate and I cheered loudly when it came on.  

I thought I was gonna have to pay for the live feed from C4.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 1, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Watching bblb now and Dermot's going on about how he reckons tonight's show's gonna the best one ever  Imagine there's gonna be loads about the big fight last night



Well he's hardly going to say "Yeah, just an average show tonight. I wouldn't bother if I were you."


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 1, 2006)

It's not earth-shattering, just the new task and the bust-up over nothing from last night.
Judging by the spoiler Lea gets a quiet edit, Richard looks a bit stupid and Sezer gets a fairly easy ride considering what a twat he was (although he still ends up looking like a grade-a knob, obv.)

With every passing hour, Sezer gets closer to the door. Unless Richard turns "sexual terrorist" on Mikey during the night or Lea decides to relieve Glyn of his virginity it doesn't look like he'll be here come saturday.

Latest *oddsflash*

Sleazer: 1.19
DairyLea: 7.6
Dickie: 22.0


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 1, 2006)

I love having you on this thread, Orangesandlemons. It's like having an insider.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 1, 2006)

If only I were.


----------



## Joon (Jun 1, 2006)

obanite said:
			
		

> Heh the thing is, though he's undoubtedly arrogant and repulsive, Sleazer's probably right - a lot of chicks won't vote for him. Never underestimate the power of being an arrogant tosser to attract women. (Present company excepted!) I think it'll be interesting to see who'll go, honestly don't think it's a foregone conclusion (U75 boards aren't exactly representative of mainstream thinking imho)




Yes, U75 is spookily representative of mainstream thinking on this issue.  If you have a look at Digital Spy, which is the ultimate Big Brother discussion forum, you will see that they feel exactly as we do on Urban.  Everybody hates Sezer.  It's his own fault.  Anybody who hates women as much as he does should keep very very quiet about it if they are courting the popular vote.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 1, 2006)

Are all the girls as vile as you are all making out.....


----------



## zoooo (Jun 1, 2006)

dozzer said:
			
		

> Noooo...



It's okay. He's got a little mohican/Travis Bicklesque thing going on. Once the baldy sides grow out a bit, he'll be sorted.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 1, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Are all the girls as vile as you are all making out.....


i was going to say nahh. then i thought i'd say the boys are worse
but finally thought 'yeah they are'


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 1, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Watching bblb now and Dermot's going on about how he reckons tonight's show's gonna the best one ever  Imagine there's gonna be loads about the big fight last night


I stayed up til gone 3am this morning, watching the big fight


----------



## Lava (Jun 1, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I stayed up til gone 3am this morning, watching the big fight


sounds promising


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 1, 2006)

I hope it doesn't disappoint now!

it's not a fight like in BB5, but good all the same.

I think the last time I posted on here, I said I wasn't really getting into it this year   

*sucked. in.*


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 1, 2006)

Heh. ADMIT DEFEAT!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 1, 2006)

exactly - fucking 3am?!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 1, 2006)

LOL @ nikki giving sam relationship advice

"you do realise that you'd have to go for gay guys don't you?"


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm a bit puzzled re: Sam's face. Is it burnt? Is that her natural colour?

I think she's made a good start so far. Bless Nikki- "You do understand you'd have to go for gay guys? You do know that?" As if she'd never considered it!


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 1, 2006)

Heh. GMTA Tank Girl.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 1, 2006)

Ha! From the BB website, Grace on Aisleyne:



> "She's been here for two days and she thinks she owns it. She was naked in the bath with her tits out, and there were no bubbles. And with no make-up on she looks like a zombie.
> 
> She's doing my f***ing head in. But Sam's annoying me more... I can't believe they gave us them. I was expecting someone sound. Aisleyne's a younger Lea."
> 
> And with that Lisa took her bra off to get in the bath and Nikki said she wanted a poo.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 1, 2006)

Check Lisa's guilty conscience there, with all the crying.

Pete's not had much airtime in the last few days. Wonder why.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 1, 2006)

Gotta love Glenn's attempt to seduce Aisleyne:
"Let's play trains! Choo-choo!"


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh bless Glynn's socks, he's absolutely grown on me. He's endearing.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 1, 2006)

Person most likely to be forgotten: Mikey.

Imogen's going down in my estimations. I initally thought she'd simply chosen the wrong people to hang out with, but she's not coming accross well. Then again, it'd be difficult to maintain composure against Richard.

Tra la la. Talking to myself about Big Brother.


----------



## dozzer (Jun 1, 2006)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> Thanks muchly dozzer but.........
> It's fixed, the lovely peeps at Sky  saved the day, my housemate and I cheered loudly when it came on.



heh  and I rushed to the 'puter in the advert break to try and type out as much as I could remember.. but YAY for fixage. 

slezer to go. 

most definitely.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jun 1, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Person most likely to be forgotten: Mikey.



i like mikey. enjoyed his conversation with glyn on shagging lea.

man - richard to go - he's such a cowardly cunt.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 1, 2006)

Once again, just like Grace, Sezer's having a massive go at someone else (Richard) for the exact thing he's done himself (bullying). We hate the things we recognise in ourselves.

And Pete, bless him, is the one who comforts Richard. Love him.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jun 1, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Once again, just like Grace, Sezer's having a massive go at someone else (Richard) for the exact thing he's done himself (bullying). We hate the things we recognise in ourselves.



imogen isn't the best arguer. 
sleazer simply defended her.
and from what i saw, he did a good job.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 1, 2006)

imogen - "I'm such a nice person"


----------



## Looby (Jun 1, 2006)

Pete cracked me up at the end ' cough, wankers. Ooh my tourettes is in context, I love it when that happens.'  

I think Richard could have kept his cool then and come out of it a lot better but he seems to have been keeping his feelings in for so long I can't really blame him for losing it.

Imogens face was a picture when Richard was telling her what he though of her, she really thinks she's something special but she's just a dumb boring bitch.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 1, 2006)

No great change in the odds during the show:

Sleazer: 1.18
DairyLea: 9.0
Dickie: 21.0

Will let you all know if Dickie or Lea go mad in the night, or if mystery backers decide to lump £100,000 onto Sleazer.
If not, he's is gone. No edit in the land can save him.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 1, 2006)

> Pete cracked me up at the end ' cough, wankers. Ooh my tourettes is in context, I love it when that happens.'



I missed that! Gutted!

Love Pete. Have I mentioned that?


----------



## thefuse (Jun 1, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> No great change in the odds during the show:
> 
> Sleazer: 1.18
> DairyLea: 9.0
> ...


no idea what odds mean. do those mean hes in a bad light or good?

i think BB should have edited him much worse
also loved pete at the end. 'theyre all *cough* wankers'


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 1, 2006)

I adore Pete too!! And more so after tonight!
OMG made me snigger when he hid the booze and said "mwuahahhahaa" then tried not to look suspicious and failed comically striking daft poses on the sofa thing outside. And then as sparklefish said the "ooo love it when my tourettes is in context" thing made me chortle.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 1, 2006)

The lower the odds, the more he's considered likely to go. High odds = unlikely (thus higher payouts), low odds = likely.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 1, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> The lower the odds, the more he's considered likely to go. High odds = unlikely (thus higher payouts), low odds = likely.


thats no help im afraid.
18.0
1.21
5.whatever
it means absolutely nothing to me   
ive managed to get this far in life without knowing though so im not too concerned


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 1, 2006)

If you bet a quid on Sezer - you'd get £1.18 back.
So thats about 1:5 in real odds (5:1 on).


----------



## thefuse (Jun 1, 2006)

so what does 21.0 mean?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 1, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> no idea what odds mean. do those mean hes in a bad light or good?



It means if you put £100 on Sleazer to be evicted you'd get £18 back in winnings.
On Lea you'd win £800, and Dickie £2000. 

(he's 1.14 now and slipping - there was a bit of trading earlier but the price seems to have been abandoned now. Bye Sleazer).


----------



## Looby (Jun 1, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> thats no help im afraid.
> 18.0
> 1.21
> 5.whatever
> ...



I don't understand either. Never have, never will. I have more chance of grasping the offside rule.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 1, 2006)

The lower the number the more likely the person is to be the next evicted.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 1, 2006)

Sezar got a good edit tonight...Endemol aren't stupid at all...it will go down to the wire...


----------



## thefuse (Jun 1, 2006)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> I don't understand either. Never have, never will. I have more chance of grasping the offside rule.


i think i understand them both about equally now. ie. not that well but i'll get by


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 1, 2006)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> Pete cracked me up at the end ' cough, wankers. Ooh my tourettes is in context, I love it when that happens.'
> .



That was the best part of tonights show..


----------



## zoooo (Jun 1, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Sezar got a good edit tonight...Endemol aren't stupid at all...it will go down to the wire...



A _good_ edit? I thought he came off terribly.

And Pete's last line was hilarious! I love him.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 1, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> A _good_ edit? I thought he came off terribly.



He came off as the *hero* defender....


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 1, 2006)

I didn't think he did really tbh. 
Saying Imogen was an innocent little girl? Actually think it was child not girl...which is worse. Wtf, she is a woman, albeit a tiresome, empty-headed, boring one.
And I could be wrong but I just thought that showed where he sees alot of girls/women.

And accusing Richard of things he does too? Ridiculous...I think he made more of a twat of himself as per...but I don't like him so maybe my opinion is tainted....


----------



## dozzer (Jun 1, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Sleazer: 1.18
> DairyLea: 9.0
> Dickie: 21.0



ok - odds. This is on them to GO. 

Say if you put £1 on each of them to go..

if sleazer is evicted you win £1.18 back. 
if Dairylea is evicted you win £9.00 back.
if dickie is evicted you win £21.00 back.

the fact you only get £1.18 back on sleazer shows that he is the MOST likely to be evicted. 

I think


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 1, 2006)

I really don't get why the plastics are so horrible to Lea. So she's had plastic surgery and done porn, so what? She seems like a perfectly reasonable woman to me. Plus she's the only one who has her own house, car, and money. At least she isn't desperate for a man to provide it all for her. I do wish she'd cheer up a bit though.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 1, 2006)

dozzer said:
			
		

> ok - odds. This is on them to GO.
> 
> Say if you put £1 on each of them to go..
> 
> ...



Is what i said innit.


----------



## citygirl (Jun 1, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I didn't think he did really tbh.
> Saying Imogen was an innocent little girl? Actually think it was child not girl...which is worse. Wtf, she is a woman, albeit a tiresome, empty-headed, boring one.
> And I could be wrong but I just thought that showed where he sees alot of girls/women.
> 
> And accusing Richard of things he does too? Ridiculous...I think he made more of a twat of himself as per...but I don't like him so maybe my opinion is tainted....




i'd've lamped him one if he'd described me like that!  

almost like all women _need_ his protection    

but he's right...she IS pathetic!!


----------



## Looby (Jun 1, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> I really don't get why the plastics are so horrible to Lea. So she's had plastic surgery and done porn, so what? She seems like a perfectly reasonable woman to me. Plus she's the only one who has her own house, car, and money. At least she isn't desperate for a man to provide it all for her. I do wish she'd cheer up a bit though.



I think she's still really freaked out by the way Dawn was when she left because Lea is worried that there's really awful shit being said in the press. She will probably come out of it better than most as she mostly kept out of the Shahbaz baiting etc.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 1, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> i was going to say nahh. then i thought i'd say the boys are worse
> but finally thought 'yeah they are'



Thanks i need not watch and nuture a growing resentment to them all..

I wasted three months of my life last year, hating makosi 

Not this year........

im not gonna watch, but tune into this thread instead


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 1, 2006)

dozzer said:
			
		

> ok - odds. This is on them to GO.
> 
> Say if you put £1 on each of them to go..
> 
> ...



Yep, but just to clarify you'd only actually "win" 18p. The extra quid would be your stake back.

Sleazer is now 1.11 and dropping like a stone.
They have beer in the house tonight, but not enough to get pissed and start fighting. They're all being very friendly. Bye Sezer!


----------



## dozzer (Jun 1, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Is what i said innit.



Aye, but in less detail. 

orangesanlemons is correct, of course. just shows you the point of not betting on the favourite, unless you're betting a lot.

but you could always lose...

still think sezer's a tosser. even though his defence of imogen was very... eloquent...


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 1, 2006)

Eloquent? Calling her a little girl?


----------



## thefuse (Jun 1, 2006)

sorry to go on but whats in it for the bookies if they pay out on everyone?
im making myself look very thick here arent i.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 1, 2006)

um,
they only pay out on the right bets.
They keep all the money from the wrong bets.

ie - you could bet a grand on Sezer to get evictied, and with current odds you'll stand to win your grand back plus an extra £100.

But if Sezer was to make an amazing comeback and save someone from drowning in the pool, while Richard goes on a killing spree - thus meaning it's richard that gets evicted - you'd lose your grand.


----------



## Looby (Jun 1, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> sorry to go on but whats in it for the bookies if they pay out on everyone?
> im making myself look very thick here arent i.



Because people put shitloads of money on stuff with bad/big/long  odds and then lose I guess.


----------



## Binkie (Jun 2, 2006)

My Welsh friend says watching Big Brother is like watching goldfish.  I've never seen it myself. Sniff.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 2, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> um,
> they only pay out on the right bets.
> They keep all the money from the wrong bets.
> 
> ...



Gambling Depends On Unpredictability To Make Money Shocker.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 2, 2006)

UNDER STRICT PRESS EMBARGO UNTIL FRIDAY 2ND JUNE 00.01AM

LAST CHANCE FOR BIG BROTHER GOLDEN TICKETS

Panic buying reported as one winner buys 10,000 KitKats!

E-Bay mania as bidding reaches new heights average price around £900

Hours left until the competition closes!

The countdown has begun for Big Brother fans to claim their Golden Tickets before tonights deadline of 10.20pm, and Big Brother can reveal that 47 tickets have so far been found, of which eighteen have so far been claimed, leaving 53 Golden tickets waiting to be found!

Five winners contacted the claims line on the morning of Thursday 1st June, one of whom works for a Dublin radio station and claims to have bought over 10,000 Kit Kat bars before striking it lucky! Golden Ticket mania has also spread to the internet - twenty tickets are currently for sale on the auction site e-bay, with prices averaging at £900 a piece.

Members of the public still wanting to realise their dream of joining the housemates have only a matter of hours to find one of the remaining lucky tickets hidden in KitKat bars and then verify them on the Golden Ticket hotline.

Sales of KitKats have increased rapidly since the promotion began on the 18th May and Nestle Customer Service have been inundated with calls from customers wanting more details about the promotion and asking where they can buy the Golden ticket KitKats.

In the last two weeks the Golden Ticket hotline has received dozens of calls from Big Brother fans claiming that they have a Golden Ticket but have mislaid it. To date, twenty people have claimed that their tickets have been stolen, hungry pets have accounted for another missing ten tickets, while four claim that they left the tickets in the clothes, which subsequently got ruined in the washing machine.

Lucky winners to come forward so far include a home support worker, a mother of one and a self-confessed playboy. They have all qualified to take part in a live televised final on June 9th to decide who will take up a coveted position in the house.

The winners so far include:
Tim Slessor, 28, a film and video editor from the Isle of Dogs in London who was the first lucky Golden Ticket winner.

Adam Pattison, 22, a home support worker caring for disabled adults from Bristol.

Lorraine Harlow, 27, who hails from Weston-Super-Mare and is a mother of one.

Vicki Ellis, 27, a barmaid from Epsom in Surrey who feels that going on Big Brother would be the experience of a lifetime.

Mohammed Nad Butt, a 24-year old self-confessed playboy who works for a celebrity and glamour model photo agency.

Susan Carter from Plymouth who found her Golden Ticket after buying over 10,000 KitKats!

Philip Colaco from Dundee and Deborah Dakers from Norwich who have both confessed to having bought their tickets on eBay.

Three national newspapers have joined the hunt and declared that they posses Golden Tickets - the Daily Star have three tickets, the Daily Star Sunday have three tickets, the News of the World two and the Sunday Mirror one.



Notes to Editors
For the first time in Big Brother history, a member of the public will be chosen at random for the unique chance to become a housemate in this years Big Brother house ?that is if they are lucky enough to find a special golden ticket hidden inside a chocolate bar.

Running up to the launch of Big Brother 7, via a huge logistical operation, special Kit Kat bars will be distributed amongst up to 40,000 retail outlets nationwide ranging from the major Supermarkets to local convenience stores, newsagents and confectionary kiosks in train stations. Stringent security measures have been put in place to protect the operation of competition.

100 golden tickets will be placed into KitKat four-finger single bars and Kit Kat chunky single bars for distribution across the country. The lucky winners of these tickets, having passed the programmes prerequisite and thorough background checks, will be invited to pack their bags, say goodbye to their loved ones and head down to the Big Brother studios for a special live TV broadcast where one of the lucky ticket holders will then be chosen at random to enter the house.

Earlier this year, open auditions held across the UK attracted a record 25,000 contestants to apply but producers of the Channel 4 show hope that the golden ticket initiative will attract the interest of a wider range of people.

Angela Jain, Channel 4s Big Brother Commissioning Editor said This is a first for Big Brother. Nothing on this scale has ever been tried before in a reality show. We are always looking at new ways of trying to find brilliant housemates and the golden ticket feels like a genuinely exciting way to do so.

The golden ticket competition opened at 10.30pm on Thursday 18th May and is available in 24hr stores and from opening time for other retailers on Friday 19th May. The competition closes on Friday 2nd June at 10.20pm.

On discovering a golden ticket, each of which are printed with a unique security coding, purchasers will have to ring a special 24 hour telephone hotline number for their chance to land a place in Big Brother 2006.


----------



## Bajie (Jun 2, 2006)

> Mohammed Nad Butt


Now that is a name and a half.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 2, 2006)

Chinawhite regular - he's as good as in.


----------



## pk (Jun 2, 2006)

Vicki Ellis, 27, a barmaid from Epsom in Surrey???

I think I know her.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 2, 2006)

Really enjoyed it last night, best show ever.
Sezer is becoming a bigger wanker by the day. 
I feel sorry for Richard, he's been stitched up.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 2, 2006)

I've never said this before, but I cannot wait until Sezer gets booed. He really DOES deserve it.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 2, 2006)

i cant wait to see the look on his face as his name gets called out.
he's so sure that he cant possibly lose that it will be an absoulute classic


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> i cant wait to see the look on his face as his name gets called out.
> he's so sure that he cant possibly lose that it will be an absoulute classic



aay. its going to be a good un tonight.


----------



## Rollem (Jun 2, 2006)

erm, i got sucked into watching the repeat this morning whilst eating my toast

what happened to george? (cant be bothered to search through this thread, sorry  )


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 2, 2006)

Some woman on BBLB last night describing Mikey:

"He's like Vernon Kaye with a head injury"


----------



## Looby (Jun 2, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> erm, i got sucked into watching the repeat this morning whilst eating my toast
> 
> what happened to george? (cant be bothered to search through this thread, sorry  )



He wanted to leave because he did not think he could handle the pressures of fame.


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 2, 2006)

Scuse my ignorance, but if someone's odds of being evicted are 1/10 is that bad?


----------



## thefuse (Jun 2, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Some woman on BBLB last night describing Mikey:
> 
> "He's like Vernon Kaye with a head injury"


lol


----------



## Ranu (Jun 2, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Scuse my ignorance, but if someone's odds of being evicted are 1/10 is that bad?



If the person wants to stay in the house, then yes, it's bad.


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 2, 2006)

Ranu said:
			
		

> If the person wants to stay in the house, then yes, it's bad.


There the odds against Sezer staying 

tee hee


----------



## Flashman (Jun 2, 2006)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> He wanted to leave because he did not think he could handle the pressures of fame.



I really did "lol" when he said that in the dairy room.


----------



## BlackSpecs (Jun 2, 2006)

anyone else notice how much nicer nikki looked in those geeky clothes? ...together with those inoccent comments about gay-love she starts to grow on me  
...and doesnt lisa remind you of that bird in greys-anatomy?


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 2, 2006)

My god there is so much lying going on in that house it's riddiculous. 
Imogen standing there saying to Richard 'i've never said a bad word against you. I never bitch. I'm such a nice girl'. Erm.....RIGHT  
She has hardly stopped to breathe between her bitching the last few days. She's slagged of Aisleen or whatever her name is and Nikki and wasn't the reason she was banned from nominating b'cos she was slagging Richard off and saying had always known she was going to nominate him.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 2, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> My god there is so much lying going on in that house it's riddiculous.
> Imogen standing there saying to Richard 'i've never said a bad word against you. I never bitch. I'm such a nice girl'. Erm.....RIGHT
> She has hardly stopped to breathe between her bitching the last few days. She's slagged of Aisleen or whatever her name is and Nikki and wasn't the reason she was banned from nominating b'cos she was slagging Richard off and saying had always known she was going to nominate him.




I think she has a brain not larger than a goldfish.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 2, 2006)

Bet her middle name is Dory...


I voted before the final show for first time last night. Sezer OUT.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 2, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> I really don't get why the plastics are so horrible to Lea...



Because she's not pretty or young.
IME, girls like that only hang out with girls who exactly are like themselves.
Then they only have to talk about make-up and kittens and they won't have to worry about anyone "letting the side down" by not looking pretty at all times.


----------



## pk (Jun 2, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> I've never said this before, but I cannot wait until Sezer gets booed. He really DOES deserve it.



I reckon that will be one of the highlights of this series...


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 2, 2006)

Call me lazy if you like.

But who's fav for the push tonight ?


Personally. . .(and I liked the guy when he first came in. But he seems to have turned into a bit of a bully and a WANKER lately) I'd like to see Sezer go


----------



## tommers (Jun 2, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Call me lazy if you like.
> 
> But who's fav for the push tonight ?
> 
> ...



well done.  you've summed up the last four pages!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 2, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Vicki Ellis, 27, a barmaid from Epsom in Surrey???
> 
> I think I know her.



Spill!  

Anyway, same old same old this morning. Initial eviction day "I come to bury Sezer not to praise him" *oddsflash* :

Sezer: 1.09
DairyLea: 12.0
Dickie: 32.0

Imo the only reason Sezer isn't 1.03 and falling is that Lea fits the standard eviction 'profile' and he doesn't. People also remember that Kenzie was 1.10 to win CBB a few years back on the morning that Bez eventually romped home. None the less, he's potentially the most disliked HM in years and will be evicted tonight unless he decides to walk first. Which he won't.
He's actually odds-on to get 80% or more of the total eviction vote, which should tell you all you need to know about his chances.


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 2, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> well done.  you've summed up the last four pages!




glad I could be of some use today.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 2, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> IME, girls like that only hang out with girls who exactly are like themselves.
> Then they only have to talk about make-up and kittens and they won't have to worry about anyone "letting the side down" by not looking pretty at all times.


lol again  
thats the second time today
well done all


----------



## Fingers (Jun 2, 2006)

Getting to like Nikki a bit more now (if you ignore the tantrums)

Glyn is onto a winner is Lea de-flowers him, (poor fucker, that willl be a lesson learnt - dirty bastard)


----------



## Rollem (Jun 2, 2006)

surely someone else apart from me, thinks dick is a dick?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 2, 2006)

Fingers said:
			
		

> Getting to like Nikki a bit more now (if you ignore the tantrums)



I must say after having been utterly horrified by the bottled water incident, I found her chat with Sam where she said "you do know you can only go for gay guys" really quite endearing. Not sure whether she's thick or just innocent but she at least displays some sort of personality.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 2, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> i cant wait to see the look on his face as his name gets called out.
> he's so sure that he cant possibly lose that it will be an absoulute classic


I think the look on the faces of the other smugs will be even better, when they realise they're gonna be next, especially with the klingon and ghetto ho joining the nominations.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2006)

You just have to program your mind not to be annoyed by Nikki, then you can see how funny she is.


----------



## Santino (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm warming to Nikki a bit too. Richard seems OK at the moment, but only because Sezer is hogging all the cuntishness at the moment. They're both bullies.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jun 2, 2006)

am i the only one that likes sezer? 
isn't he really victor but without the rapping?

also saw lea's movie last night.
it's put me off all porn.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 2, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> the klingon



V cruel imho:

From the Official BB Site

"Sam was the last language geek to have a go at the Klingon task. He had a massive problem saying: "Have you seen my starship?" 
Watching on the plasma screen in the Lounge, some of the housemates laughed at Sam's Klingon nightmare."


----------



## thefuse (Jun 2, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> I think the look on the faces of the other smugs will be even better, when they realise they're gonna be next, especially with the klingon and ghetto ho joining the nominations.


true, true. i really dont like grace with all her two faced bullshit.
she spends all her time rushing around, trying to make friends with people she's just been slagging off


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 2, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> also saw lea's movie last night.
> it's put me off all porn.



From the pics I've seen I'm wondering if her porn USP is being the "ugly bird".


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jun 2, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> From the pics I've seen I'm wondering if her porn USP is being the "ugly bird".



she says she was 34 in the porno and interestingly, she did look 34.
i think it was made in the late 80s to early 90s as the cornish guy she was shagging wore a dodgey mullet and heavy-metal jeans.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 2, 2006)

so who is most likely to shag who?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 2, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> true, true. i really dont like grace with all her two faced bullshit.
> she spends all her time rushing around, trying to make friends with people she's just been slagging off


how excatly should you play a populartiy contest quiz then???

isn't that the point to play each othe contestant off against each other so that they are all attacking each other and not focasing on you.... that wya come nomination time they will be busy voting outtheir feuds and not on their supposed allies... 

I would have thought this was obvious...


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 2, 2006)

Glyn is in the first flushes of teenage sexuality and will most probably shag anyone.
I reckon the only shagging that might take place is if one of the women is worried they might get the boot and they decide to shag Glyn to boost their chances of staying.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 2, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Glyn is in the first flushes of teenage sexuality and will most probably shag anyone.
> I reckon the only shagging that might take place is if one of the women is worried they might get the boot and they decide to shag Glyn to boost their chances of staying.



no. please no.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 2, 2006)

I enjoyed last night's edit very much. The last bit with Richard and Pete chatting in the garden and the punchline of Pete's Tourettes being "in context for once! That never happens!"

He's a sweetie


----------



## gabi (Jun 2, 2006)

Can't believe you've all been sucked in by the way endemol's been editing this... its scary actually, the power of TV. Makes you wonder what else we believe because of the way certain groups/companies presents it. They're all as fucking hideously vile as possible as far as I can tell, and anyone who'd even want to be on that fucking show is a waste of a bullet imo, but sezer's clearly been set up to be a ratings winner this evening. Can't y'all see that?


----------



## Pingu (Jun 2, 2006)

gabi said:
			
		

> Can't believe you've all been sucked in by the way endemol's been editing this... its scary actually, the power of TV. Makes you wonder what else we believe because of the way certain groups/companies presents it. They're all as fucking hideously vile as possible as far as I can tell, and anyone who'd even want to be on that fucking show is a waste of a bullet imo, but sezer's clearly been set up to be a ratings winner this evening. Can't y'all see that?




I think you are assuming that people actually care. Even though Mrs Pingu *isnt* watching it this year I get constant updates... She KNOWS its edited for entertainment value but she likes to point at people and go "ha ha fucking loser" so she plays along happy as larry.


----------



## Masseuse (Jun 2, 2006)

I was really looking forward to Sezer being evicted but now I think I will be watching from behind a cushion and cringing again as the baying mob goes into ugly overdrive.

One of the saddo vox pops recorded a member of the public saying "I hope someone shoots him".   

Erm... bit of perspective people.  Last years Makosi eviction was fucking horrible and nasty.  This show really does encourage and positively sanction some hateful behaviour.

However I am still looking forward to Sleazer's face when the evictee is announced.  BB has indeed been very successful in tarnishing my soul.


----------



## gabi (Jun 2, 2006)

The Sun's sponsoring the show. 'nuff said.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2006)

Some people watch the live stuff 24/7, are they being tricked by the edit too?
(Granted, they're beyond help, but still.)

I _hate_ when housemates get booed, because however horrible they are, you can always see how scared they are just before they come out and it's painful to watch. BUT, Sezer is soo arrogant, that I don't think a bit of booing will make him doubt himself or feel insecure for a second, so for the first time, I don't think I'll mind if there is booing.

Boo away!

Depends though, if he looks scared I'll change my mind and hide behind a cushion.


----------



## gabi (Jun 2, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Some people watch the live stuff 24/7, are they being tricked by the edit too?



Endemol gets away with a lot with that bird tweeting nonsense. That's editing in itself.


----------



## Masseuse (Jun 2, 2006)

gabi said:
			
		

> Endemol gets away with a lot with that bird tweeting nonsense. That's editing in itself.



Oh, I thought that was Pete.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2006)

Ah, that's a good point, gabi.

Pete's bird noises are amazing!
He's been having conversations with a blackbird, it's so sweet. He's like Snow flipping White or something. He'll have baby deer and bunnies coming to him in the garden next.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 2, 2006)

They know what the score is when they go in, if they behave like cunts they get booed, if they behave in a cool way they get cheered.

They only have a minute of booing anyway then it's the interview with wossname, then it's the papers £ then the odd advert £ maybe some telly £. 

My heart bleeds.


----------



## gabi (Jun 2, 2006)

Ironically I think the joke's on us - the very name 'Big Brother' - they're controlling *our* thoughts, no?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 2, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> My heart bleeds.



Mine too.

It would be completely impossible for any of them to argue that they didn't know what they were letting themselves in for. That's one of the things that puzzles me about Lea - she sometimes seems genuinely unaware that putting herself in that environment might cause some people to be a bit nasty to her.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 2, 2006)

Whoops! Double post!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 2, 2006)

gabi said:
			
		

> Ironically I think the joke's on us - the very name 'Big Brother' - they're controlling *our* thoughts, no?


I really don't think it's as sophisticated as that.
It's just a freakshow.


----------



## Masseuse (Jun 2, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> They know what the score is when they go in, if they behave like cunts they get booed, if they behave in a cool way they get cheered.
> 
> They only have a minute of booing anyway then it's the interview with wossname, then it's the papers £ then the odd advert £ maybe some telly £.
> 
> My heart bleeds.



You don't have to have sympathy for the bugger to see that really rotten nasty behaviour is being encouraged though.  I feel a bit sorry for Sezer knowing what's coming - but the thing that really get's me angry is how a great big mob are being cynically manipulated into bullying in a way they probably wouldn't otherwise dream of.  It's what the BB thing is doing to people _outside_ the house which I find quite disturbing.  It's just officially sanctioned bullying innit?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 2, 2006)

gabi said:
			
		

> Ironically I think the joke's on us - the very name 'Big Brother' - they're controlling *our* thoughts, no?



The joke's only on us if we vote.
I refuuuuse!


----------



## sparkling (Jun 2, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> I
> 
> Erm... bit of perspective people.  Last years Makosi eviction was fucking horrible and nasty.  This show really does encourage and positively sanction some hateful behaviour.



She was on GMTV the other day in floods of tears complaining how the show has ruined her life... 

As for sleazy Sezer he is the first one I have ever wanted to really vote against and went as far as tapping in the text before my natural stinginess reminded me not to waste my money.

I want him out as he is so fucking full of himself he just deserves to be taken down a peg or two, on the other hand he makes for entertaining viewing and I wonder what the house will be like without him in...how will the Plastics cope?


----------



## Phenol (Jun 2, 2006)

gabi said:
			
		

> Can't believe you've all been sucked in by the way endemol's been editing this... its scary actually, the power of TV. Makes you wonder what else we believe because of the way certain groups/companies presents it. They're all as fucking hideously vile as possible as far as I can tell, and anyone who'd even want to be on that fucking show is a waste of a bullet imo, but sezer's clearly been set up to be a ratings winner this evening. Can't y'all see that?



Yeah but who cares. It's good TV, couldn't give a shit if it's editted or not. If you're daft enough to go on the show you should expect to be exploited/misrepresented etc.
By the way, I think most Urbanites are intelligent enough to suss this all out!


----------



## Masseuse (Jun 2, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> Mine too.
> 
> It would be completely impossible for any of them to argue that they didn't know what they were letting themselves in for. That's one of the things that puzzles me about Lea - she sometimes seems genuinely unaware that putting herself in that environment might cause some people to be a bit nasty to her.



This idea that "they knew what they were letting themselves in for", while possibly true, is nevertheless being used as a get-out-clause for the public to indulge in unspeakably disgusting behaviour.


----------



## Masseuse (Jun 2, 2006)

Sorry to rain on your booing parade tho, like.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 2, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> You don't have to have sympathy for the bugger to see that really rotten nasty behaviour is being encouraged though.  I feel a bit sorry for Sezer knowing what's coming - but the thing that really get's me angry is how a great big mob are being cynically manipulated into bullying in a way they probably wouldn't otherwise dream of.  It's what the BB thing is doing to people _outside_ the house which I find quite disturbing.  It's just officially sanctioned bullying innit?



We'll have to see, I don't know if this years booing will be any worse than the last two years. Sezer's attitude to women probably deserves a chorus or two don't you think? 

As Davina always whispers to the HM that's evicted - "it's just panto don't worry". That's the way to look at it. Sezer is the ugly sister and the crowd are the audience.

Nobody forces them into the house do they, and really the type of person who goes into the house will have a pretty thick skin and be uber-confident I'd have thought.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 2, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> This idea that "they knew what they were letting themselves in for", while possibly true, is nevertheless being used as a get-out-clause for the public to indulge in unspeakably disgusting behaviour.



I do see your point...the people who actually go down to the evictions do sort of scare me a bit. It does all play to some pretty base instincts. But I still say that they know the score before they go in.

I shall be maintaining a dignified silence (i.e. not booing) when Sezer is evicted this evening


----------



## lemontop (Jun 2, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> I do see your point...the people who actually go down to the evictions do sort of scare me a bit.



Yeah me too. I don't actually reckon it'd be much fun either. I imagine standing around for hours being told 'ok scream and boo now'. Much prefer to sit and watch it from my own sofa.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 2, 2006)

Do you think the mob actually make all those posters or do you think that they are knocked up by the BB publicity department?


----------



## lemontop (Jun 2, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> Do you think the mob actually make all those posters or do you think that they are knocked up by the BB publicity department?



Bit of both I reckon.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 2, 2006)

gabi said:
			
		

> Can't believe you've all been sucked in by the way endemol's been editing this... its scary actually, the power of TV. Makes you wonder what else we believe because of the way certain groups/companies presents it. They're all as fucking hideously vile as possible as far as I can tell, and anyone who'd even want to be on that fucking show is a waste of a bullet imo, but sezer's clearly been set up to be a ratings winner this evening. Can't y'all see that?



Of course they edit it to set up ratings winners - they're up against Celeb X-Factor tonight and need Sezer out to motivate people to tune back in for the second show at 10.00. Lea or Richard wouldn't have the same 'pull'.

However - in this case they haven't needed to edit against him. It's all his own work.
But in general yes, a) hatred of one candidate = increased phone/text vote revenue and b) a close contest between two liked nominees also = increased revenue.

Oh, and if anyone's at work and fancies wasting company pennies:

To vote for SEZER
Text SEZER to 84444 (Texts cost 50p, plus std msg rate)
Call 09011 32 33 13 (Calls cost 50p, mobile and other network rates may vary) 10p from every vote will go to charity


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 2, 2006)

So just to be absolutley clear ... Sezer is a twat.. right?  

Re: the mob

at last BB is being more like the book.. 2 minutes hate and all that? 

Has anyone actually read the book here? I expect the answer is yes. Itherwise go and read then you can come back on the thread..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Two_Minutes_Hate

Perhaps they should re-release 1984 with the BB logo on it and a free paul oakenfold cd...


----------



## pk (Jun 2, 2006)

His whole modus operandi is to succeed in everything and brag about it - for him to fail will crush him.

Perhaps he and others like him might reflect on the fact that being a sexist fuckwit gets you nowhere in life after adolescance when sexist comments are far more de rigeur...

Bring on the booing, hope the little cunt is terrified.


----------



## rennie (Jun 2, 2006)

what are the latest ods?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 2, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> His whole modus operandi is to succeed in everything and brag about it - for him to fail will crush him.
> 
> Perhaps he and others like him might reflect on the fact that being a sexist fuckwit gets you nowhere in life after adolescance when sexist comments are far more de rigeur...
> 
> Bring on the booing, hope the little cunt is terrified.



It would be like a boot stamping on his face forever...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 2, 2006)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> It would be like a boot stamping on his face forever...



LOL
Superb!


----------



## pk (Jun 2, 2006)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> It would be like a boot stamping on his face forever...



If anyone is due some Orwellian justice, it is he...


----------



## thefuse (Jun 2, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> His whole modus operandi is to succeed in everything and brag about it - for him to fail will crush him.
> 
> Perhaps he and others like him might reflect on the fact that being a sexist fuckwit gets you nowhere in life after adolescance when sexist comments are far more de rigeur...
> 
> Bring on the booing, hope the little cunt is terrified.


totally agree with all that  

cue mikey getting all sensitive and likeable once his buddy's gone

ive been wondering if next year the lad types will have grown wise to the idea that the sexist twat gets evicted.....or maybe they're all just too thick to notice


----------



## lemontop (Jun 2, 2006)

Apparently Ray from bb4 has found one of the golden tickets!


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 2, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> His whole modus operandi is to succeed in everything and brag about it - for him to fail will crush him.
> 
> Perhaps he and others like him might reflect on the fact that being a sexist fuckwit gets you nowhere in life after adolescance when sexist comments are far more de rigeur...
> 
> Bring on the booing, hope the little cunt is terrified.



I hope it would make him reflect on what a twat he is, but my instincts say he's going to think "They're all jealous! I'm so great! Look at all the attention they're paying me! I'm a superstar!"


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 2, 2006)

i have been waiting all week for this! hahaha

BOOOOOOO


----------



## exosculate (Jun 2, 2006)

Oranges - Whats the last word from the bookies?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 2, 2006)

What gives you the impression that I'm in on a friday night watching this shit?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh ok then, final *oddsflash!*

Sleazer: 1.04
DairyLea: 25.0
Dickie: 85.0

Didn't manage to scrounge a spoiler for tonight's show (not unusual on eviction night), and so far it seems very anti-Lea/Richard. Probably just to get people worried and cream off a few more votes for Sleazer.

I was reassured by the outside booing level.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 2, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Oh ok then, final *oddsflash!*
> 
> Sleazer: 1.04
> DairyLea: 25.0
> ...




Luvly Jubly. 

p.s I haven't bet cos it all looked a bit too one sided and short, and swings in the betting were looking unlikely. Looks like it was correct to sit this one out.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 2, 2006)

Very one-sided contests so far. No flippy-floppies either and too many walk-outs and bannings. 
Shouldn't count chickens yet with this one, but bring on eviction 3!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 2, 2006)

I really hope it's Sezer! If he's in the house for much longer it will be hell for all of them.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 2, 2006)

YES!!!!

look at his face!! hahaahhahaha!!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 2, 2006)

gutted.. now he has to sit there for 30mins of platitudes

91.6% lol


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 2, 2006)

did davina just say 91% of the vote?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 2, 2006)

Fuck me, 91.6% of the vote.
That there's a new record folks!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 2, 2006)

Too fucking funny !!!  

91.6 %   warra wanker


----------



## exosculate (Jun 2, 2006)

How funny ( Is he related to Saskia?)


----------



## thefuse (Jun 2, 2006)

that was absolutely priceless   

he still hasnt realised just how much he's hated though. the best is yet to come


----------



## Addy (Jun 2, 2006)

Result !
 

I knew them free sim cards would have a value


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jun 2, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Fuck me, 91.6% of the vote.
> That there's a new record folks!



I swear his jaw dropped a matter of inches!


----------



## blackadder (Jun 2, 2006)

Just having a discussion about Sezer's faith/ethnicity regarding his circumcission. Does anyone know if he is Jewish Turk, Christian Turk or Muslim Turk?


----------



## Wookey (Jun 2, 2006)

_Please_ let there be a slaughter....


----------



## bellator (Jun 2, 2006)

My God the little twerp was sooo shell shocked! HA


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 2, 2006)

Please Tell Him The Eviction Percentages Davina!!!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 2, 2006)

He came, he went, he conquered nothing


----------



## exosculate (Jun 2, 2006)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> He came, he went, he conquered nothing




He didn't even come!


----------



## exosculate (Jun 2, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Please Tell Him The Eviction Percentages Davina!!!




Oh yes - you know it makes sense.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 2, 2006)

So, harking back to the Nikki and her eye conversation - has anyone noticed Sezer looks like a Picasso? His left eye is like 3 foot higher than his right.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 2, 2006)

he didnt enjoy that, but in some ways he came out of it kind of well. he was sweet when it came to imogen.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 2, 2006)

He certainly didn't enjoy it. Do you think it will have a positive effect upon his behaviour?


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 2, 2006)

Aye carumba!!!! 91.6 % of the total vote!!!!  

Can't think of a more deserving chap.

Just out of interest, has anyone ever got 100% of the vote??


----------



## bellator (Jun 2, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Aye carumba!!!! 91.6 % of the total vote!!!!
> 
> Can't think of a more deserving chap.
> 
> Just out of interest, has anyone ever got 100% of the vote??



No I think his was the highest ever!


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 2, 2006)

By a resounding margin too I suspect!

I was at work, shame I missed seeing his face.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 2, 2006)

Eg it was PRICELESS.   

Vintage Paw I hope so....but possibly not...


----------



## citygirl (Jun 2, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> By a resounding margin too I suspect!
> 
> I was at work, shame I missed seeing his face.



i'm sure there'll be *plenty* of chances


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 2, 2006)

Missed sleazer's eviction, but then again he is such a cocky cnut..i'm glad, cos it would have wound me up....
Anyway...just switched on, the HMs are tipsy..and mikey and ashleyne are flirting outrageously, grace's face is a picture......Green? No more like red and fizzing!

Should I be feeling the 'sisterhood' pity for Grace?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Should I be feeling the 'sisterhood' pity for Grace?



hell no.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 2, 2006)

LOL @ Glyn n Imogen singing welsh national anthem!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> LOL @ Glyn n Imogen singing welsh national anthem!



come back to what you know!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 2, 2006)

Was bewtiful....but I'm welsh so any twat can sing it and it'll sound lovely....

*sniffs*


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 3, 2006)

gabi said:
			
		

> Can't believe you've all been sucked in by the way endemol's been editing this... its scary actually, the power of TV. Makes you wonder what else we believe because of the way certain groups/companies presents it. They're all as fucking hideously vile as possible as far as I can tell, and anyone who'd even want to be on that fucking show is a waste of a bullet imo, but sezer's clearly been set up to be a ratings winner this evening. Can't y'all see that?




Of course we can, and we're all really enjoying it


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 3, 2006)

What MissGiggles said.  ^


----------



## thefuse (Jun 3, 2006)

if the audience on bigmouth are anything to go by, grace is next for the chop.
I'm looking forward to seeing the smugness wiped off her face too.


----------



## pk (Jun 3, 2006)

Grace next.

Though Lea has to go soon too, she's just a fucking noise, and even worse to look at.

You know I'm right, too.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 3, 2006)

I think they'll probably save her for the mid-series lull and keep their powder dry. What we need now is a post-Sezer cigarette, not another "KILL!" eviction.
Grace is the overwhelming new fave to go, but I'm expecting a twist to get one of the lukewarm candidates up. Possibly Lea, Sam, or Imogen.
Don't forget we've got enough 'excitement' this week with a George replacement and the Kit-Kat winner (and tell me about this Epsom barmaid pk!). They don't need a huge friday after today.
STROLL ON!


----------



## bellator (Jun 3, 2006)

Happy Days


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 3, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Grace is the overwhelming new fave to go, but I'm expecting a twist to get one of the lukewarm candidates up. Possibly Lea, Sam, or Imogen.


Imogen, I reckon, as they've engineered her not voting again next week.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 3, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Grace next.
> 
> Though Lea has to go soon too, she's just a fucking noise, and even worse to look at.
> 
> You know I'm right, too.


I think the next person will be Mikey, he's as boring as fuck.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 3, 2006)

It's supposed to be a glorious sunny weekend...I must try and tear myself away...



They are beginning to bore me now...


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Jun 3, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Should I be feeling the 'sisterhood' pity for Grace?



No, she only has herself to blame. She made it clear to Mikey that they weren't exclusive when she started running her hands all over George at every opportunity.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 3, 2006)

My thoughts are that grace will try to win the others round to voting for Ashleyne this week.


----------



## jiggajagga (Jun 3, 2006)

Next out Glyn!
He's a two faced twotock and a shit-stirer.
Out of his depth
Out of his mind
Out of the house!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 3, 2006)

Amazingly Glyn came out at number one on the intelligence test they did on the housemates before they went on the show.
I suppose he doesn't really have much competition though does he? 

I really enjoyed the look of horror on Imogen's face last night when Sleazer got evicted. She looked like she had just seen her granny run over by a bus.


----------



## sparkling (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm so cross.    I set up the sky box thing to record and some bastard in my house had also set it up to record something and then some other bastard obviously watched something else which meant I have missed seeing Sezer's downfall.  

Does anyone know if the show is repeated?


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 3, 2006)

Who else sat there shouting "BOO!" at the telly along with the crowd?


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 3, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I'm so cross.    I set up the sky box thing to record and some bastard in my house had also set it up to record something and then some other bastard obviously watched something else which meant I have missed seeing Sezer's downfall.
> 
> Does anyone know if the show is repeated?



Is the eviction repeated? Does Grace have a face like a slapped arse?


----------



## Lava (Jun 3, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I'm so cross.    I set up the sky box thing to record and some bastard in my house had also set it up to record something and then some other bastard obviously watched something else which meant I have missed seeing Sezer's downfall.
> 
> Does anyone know if the show is repeated?


Today, 11:50am on channel 4. 
I'll be watching.


----------



## jiggajagga (Jun 3, 2006)

1020 E4


----------



## thefuse (Jun 3, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Who else sat there shouting "BOO!" at the telly along with the crowd?


i sat there laughing a lot


----------



## pagan (Jun 3, 2006)

It was great to see the smile wiped from his ugly face,  fucking woman-hating date-rapist scum.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 3, 2006)

pagan said:
			
		

> It was great to see the smile wiped from his ugly face,  fucking woman-hating date-rapist scum.




I was with you up to the 

"Date Rapist" bit


----------



## Lava (Jun 3, 2006)

He's an alleged date rapist


----------



## exosculate (Jun 3, 2006)

Lava said:
			
		

> He's an alleged date rapist



I think the editor might have a problem with it being said on here without that lovely word then.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 3, 2006)

When does the George replacement go in?

They're not just combining it with the Kitkat winner are they?


----------



## pagan (Jun 3, 2006)

ah yeah, that's right...an* alleged* date rapist.  

So he's either a rapist, or some girl somewhere made up a story about caring, sharing Sezer, like, just for the hell of it

(allegedly)


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 3, 2006)

Someone can be unpleasant and yet still have lies made up about him.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 3, 2006)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Imogen, I reckon, as they've engineered her not voting again next week.


they didn't exactly engineer her not voting, she broke the rules about discussing nominations AGAIN.

she's fucking stupid.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 3, 2006)

And then last night while Grace and Imogen were talking about being really careful in future about NOT discussing nominations, they managed to discuss nominations AGAIN.
They are the thickest bunch of thick thickos I've ever seen.


----------



## Looby (Jun 3, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> And then last night while Grace and Imogen were talking about being really careful in future about NOT discussing nominations, they managed to discuss nominations AGAIN.
> They are the thickest bunch of thick thickos I've ever seen.



What did they say?


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 3, 2006)

I don't think they said anything more than anyone else did, to be fair. It struck me as BB engineering.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 3, 2006)

It wasn't completely blatant, but a lot of Grace talking about 'them' and 'us' and how that group (Rich, Lea, Pete, etc) wouldn't vote for one of their own, would they ::significant stare::
etc.
I do think BB are being a bit selective on who they punish, but it's still rather amusing.


----------



## Looby (Jun 3, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> It wasn't completely blatant, but a lot of Grace talking about 'them' and 'us' and how that group (Rich, Lea, Pete, etc) wouldn't vote for one of their own, would they ::significant stare::
> etc.
> I do think BB are being a bit selective on who they punish, but it's still rather amusing.




Ta, Imogen really is thick as pigshit isn't she?


----------



## exosculate (Jun 3, 2006)

pagan said:
			
		

> ah yeah, that's right...an* alleged* date rapist.
> 
> So he's either a rapist, or some girl somewhere made up a story about caring, sharing Sezer, like, just for the hell of it
> 
> (allegedly)




Interesting angle you have. You might want to take onboard the idea of _proof of guilt before_ making such statements.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 3, 2006)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> Ta, Imogen really is thick as pigshit isn't she?




Sadly so, I wonder why she was selected from the many thousands.


hmmmmmmmmmmm?????????


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 3, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> they didn't exactly engineer her not voting, she broke the rules about discussing nominations AGAIN.
> 
> she's fucking stupid.



She and lisa drew in last place in the lack of intelligence tests administered before they entered the house, Glyn is the most intelligent of the bunch which probably shows in how hes keeping a very low profile, he knows how to play the game without being obvious


----------



## exosculate (Jun 3, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> She and lisa drew in last place in the lack of intelligence tests administered before they entered the house, Glyn is the most intelligent of the bunch which probably shows in how hes keeping a very low profile, he knows how to play the game without being obvious




No he is just mediocre, and the others are on a sliding scale of stupidity.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 3, 2006)

I didnt say he was einstein now did I?


----------



## bfg (Jun 3, 2006)

Bearing in mind that the most successful contestant ever was a non-winner who, it would be assumed, would probably be taking up last place in any inter-housemate intelligence test, 

AND 

having seen nothing to suggest that any level of intelligence is needed to actually be a housemate, I dont think it really matters whether Glyn came top in their tests or whether Nikki, Mikey or Bonnah  (who I'd perceive to be the bottom 3 this year) did.

As for Glyn, I dont see any game plan with him. He's young and just a bit overawed, as most lads of his age would be if they found they were sharing a bedroom with a beauty queen, a 'pornstar', a transexual, etc, and a room full of egos more desperate and overblown than his. Though hes quiet now, as the house empties itself of its more egotistical characters, he'll come out of the shell a bit more.

Dont think BB will want Grace out yet. With Sezer gone, the rest of the plastics have a bit of personality manoevring to do. Plus someone to engineer it all. She fits the bill for that. Hence the signs so far that Imogen goes next, just for the press to see if she turns up in a club with Sezar or with someone a bit more high-profile


----------



## dozzer (Jun 3, 2006)

I think Glyn's really sweet!!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 3, 2006)

dozzer said:
			
		

> I think Glyn's really sweet!!


He might be sweet.......but still waters run deep, I reckon he's taking everything in and acting like a sweet, quiet thicko on purpose.


----------



## lemontop (Jun 3, 2006)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> He might be sweet.......but still waters run deep, I reckon he's taking everything in and acting like a sweet, quiet thicko on purpose.



I reckon the same about Nikki. There's just something about her that doesn't add up and she seems to put on the way she anunciates everything much more in the diary room. Reckon she's got a bit of a plan.


----------



## pk (Jun 3, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I wonder why she was selected from the many thousands.



A peachy arse and a pretty face.

You can't need or expect much more from a Big Brother contestant really.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 3, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> It wasn't completely blatant, but a lot of Grace talking about 'them' and 'us' and how that group (Rich, Lea, Pete, etc) wouldn't vote for one of their own, would they ::significant stare::
> etc.
> I do think BB are being a bit selective on who they punish, but it's still rather amusing.


people always talk about nominations on BB and they only punish them occasionally when they want someone out


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 3, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> people always talk about nominations on BB and they only punish them occasionally when they want someone out



I wonder why BB would want the plastics out though, because surely such animosity from viewers directed at them only boosts ratings considerably? Mind you, I suppose it guarentees high voting numbers and therefore greater revenue.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 3, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> I reckon the same about Nikki. There's just something about her that doesn't add up and she seems to put on the way she anunciates everything much more in the diary room. Reckon she's got a bit of a plan.



I always think she is treating the diary room like her own personal casting couch and thinks shes auditioning for every role she could ever be offered


----------



## blinky_bill (Jun 3, 2006)

m


----------



## thefuse (Jun 4, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I always think she is treating the diary room like her own personal casting couch and thinks shes auditioning for every role she could ever be offered


she's seriously delusional if you're right. i find her unbelievably shallow in everything she does.

grace seems to be getting bitchier by the minute

this thread seems a bit quiet tonight. i hope this doesnt mean i'm the only one here with no social life at all.


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jun 4, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> she's seriously delusional if you're right. i find her unbelievably shallow in everything she does.
> 
> grace seems to be getting bitchier by the minute
> 
> this thread seems a bit quiet tonight. i hope this doesnt mean i'm the only one here with no social life at all.



Nah I've got no social life!

I haven't watched much this week so not seen much of Grace

in the few times I have seen it, Nikki makes me want to throw up! Everytime she talks to BB she seems toplay with her hair - SO ANNOYING!


----------



## Masseuse (Jun 4, 2006)

Nikki's going to be second to Pete.  She's very compelling.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 4, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Nikki's going to be second to Pete.  She's very compelling.



I agree, actually. She's a grower!
Not that I actually like any of these people ('cept Pete), but I do think she'll be popular with people by the end.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 4, 2006)

Did anyone notice Grace's "Wigger" comment about Ashleyne? I thought that would have been a hot topic on here - bordering on, and maybe stepping right into, the offensive.

Though when they were all singing songs and dancing, and Ashleyne was doing that faux-stripper type writhing/dancing, i was biting my fist in sheer embarrasment.

Asheleyne is rough as a badgers arse, but Grace has got some nerve keep going on about it!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 4, 2006)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Did anyone notice Grace's "Wigger" comment about Ashleyne? I thought that would have been a hot topic on here - bordering on, and maybe stepping right into, the offensive.


It is on the Digital Spy forum, it's about 5 pages long, threats of violence and everything!  
I fucking love that place, it's so bitchy it makes Urban look like a walk in the park!


----------



## Looby (Jun 4, 2006)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Did anyone notice Grace's "Wigger" comment about Ashleyne? I thought that would have been a hot topic on here - bordering on, and maybe stepping right into, the offensive.
> 
> Though when they were all singing songs and dancing, and Ashleyne was doing that faux-stripper type writhing/dancing, i was biting my fist in sheer embarrasment.
> 
> Asheleyne is rough as a badgers arse, but Grace has got some nerve keep going on about it!



And she called Sam a she-he. WHAT A FUCKING BITCH. 
Sam is a bit annoying but she's trying really hard to fit in and they have made no effort at all. During the shopping list she was sat behind Grace asking for something, she must have said Graces name 3/4 times but she blanked her.

I feel really sorry for Sam, she was in the diary room saying how lovely Grace and Imogen were and they are being vile about her.

Also Nikki, what the fuck is that about? Whispering to Sleazer to make sure that the public know about the real Richard. Jeeeesus, it was him and Lea that looked after her the first couple of weeks and now she has bloody turned on him.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 4, 2006)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> And she called Sam a she-he. WHAT A FUCKING BITCH.
> Sam is a bit annoying but she's trying really hard to fit in and they have made no effort at all. During the shopping list she was sat behind Grace asking for something, she must have said Graces name 3/4 times but she blanked her.
> 
> I feel really sorry for Sam, she was in the diary room saying how lovely Grace and Imogen were and they are being vile about her.
> ...




 re: Grace

Who was it said on this thread Grace has an amazing ability to criticise in others what she is herself

From hence forth a new word must enter the language. Where somebody has an extreme lack of awareness of themselves when criticising others.

That person exhibits signs of Gracism - or is in fact a Gracist - has an intimiate understanding of the study of Gracology etc etc etc


----------



## thefuse (Jun 4, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I agree, actually. She's a grower!
> Not that I actually like any of these people ('cept Pete), but I do think she'll be popular with people by the end.


she's this year's jade


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 4, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> re: Grace
> 
> Who was it said on this thread Grace has an amazing ability to criticise in others what she is herself



That would be me *bows*

Gracist. I like it.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 4, 2006)

Acording to Digital Spy, Lisa called Richard "A fake fucking faggot".

*sucks in breath*


----------



## exosculate (Jun 4, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> That would be me *bows*
> 
> Gracist. I like it.




missfran - between us I believe we have given birth to a new word.


----------



## Supine (Jun 4, 2006)

I think they should introduce a wild tiger onto the set next


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 4, 2006)

Well i'm really really REALLY sad and watched a bit of the live feed last night.

Imogen was totally sucking up to Richard, even telling him he had lovely teeth ffs, and she was totally down playing her 'thing' with Sleazer, admitting she always thought he was a bit of a sleaze and that he got on her nerves. 

Could anyone possibly be more transparent than Imogen


----------



## thefuse (Jun 4, 2006)

winterinmoscow said:
			
		

> Nah I've got no social life!


maybe we should arrange to meet, then stand each other up


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jun 4, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> maybe we should arrange to meet, then stand each other up



Sounds good  

<rumages for diary!>


----------



## lemontop (Jun 4, 2006)

Another saddo here. I was watching the live feed last night and it was quite interesting. Sam was sat with Imogen and Lisa. You could tell neither of them could give a shit about her but she was going on about how Richard and Lea were ignoring her now and she'd seen their true clours and was going to join the other group.
Pete seemed to be hiding in the bedroom away from Lisa who was slamming all the drawers in the kitchen etc.
Grace really showed herself to be a nasty, bitchy piece of work. She was using Mikey like her little lapdog. Aisleyne? is growing on me and I reckon is def going to stir things up. It'll be interesting to see how the new housemates affect the nominations.


----------



## citygirl (Jun 4, 2006)

winterinmoscow said:
			
		

> Sounds good
> 
> <rumages for diary!>



bit difficult that one hun, from where *you* are


----------



## Looby (Jun 4, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> , and she was totally down playing her 'thing' with Sleazer, admitting she always thought he was a bit of a sleaze and that he got on her nerves.
> 
> Could anyone possibly be more transparent than Imogen



Ha ha ha, that's funny because on Digital Spy it claims that Sleazer has said that he will stay faithful to her and that she is marriage material etc.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 4, 2006)

winterinmoscow said:
			
		

> Sounds good
> 
> <rumages for diary!>


anytimes good for me.


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jun 4, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> anytimes good for me.



I'll keep that in mind


----------



## zoooo (Jun 4, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Acording to Digital Spy, Lisa called Richard "A fake fucking faggot".
> 
> *sucks in breath*



Aye, she did.  
That pissed me off, 'cause I was starting to like her. But then 30 seconds later she said 'I didn't mean faggot. But he is a knob'.
So I don't know, shall we forgive her? 

Nah.


----------



## pk (Jun 4, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Nikki's going to be second to Pete.  She's very compelling.



Yeah, really classy bird.







More here if you like that kind of thing...

White undies -
http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/...aula12qu0oa.jpg
http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/...aula26mr1wo.jpg
http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/...aula31tu0ec.jpg
http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/...aula46st1du.jpg
http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/...aula55ok7ei.jpg
http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/...aula69kq9sc.jpg
http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/...aula74iz4hg.jpg

Red undies -
http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/...aula12tv0nt.jpg
http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/...aula24sy4ce.jpg
http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/...aula36xo1hn.jpg
http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/...aula48cz6li.jpg
http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/...aula58ni3et.jpg
http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/...aula60ix0ja.jpg
http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/...aula78nj4ei.jpg
http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/...aula84nv5da.jpg
http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/...aula97kb6dt.jpg
http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/...ula100rh7kt.jpg


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 4, 2006)

Your links are screwed, pk.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 4, 2006)

I just put a tenner on Nikki to win at 10-1 - reckon next to Pete she's got a good chance


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 4, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Yeah, really classy bird.



Heres some of Aisleyne (semi nudiness)
http://galleries.tease-pics.com/119p/?id=891319
http://galleries.tease-pics.com/166a/?id=891319
http://galleries.tease-pics.com/167r/?id=891319



Just noticed this on DS 


> The remaining contestants will be responsible for picking the winner of the KitKat draw.
> 
> Housemates will choose a number out of a hat as part of Friday night's live show, which will see one lucky golden ticket finder moving into the house.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 4, 2006)

what about that grace eh? im lost for words really  









could be cos im a bit pissed


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 4, 2006)

Does anyone actually believe the winner will be chosen at random by the housemates? 
Someone on another forum I frequent has a golden ticket (this is genuine btw) - the vetting process he's described thus far sounds intense to say the least. There's about as much chance of a non-suitable candidate going in as there is of Pete becoming a horse-whisperer.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 4, 2006)

They all need a drop of cyanide.............

In 17 days only, they are even more repugnant, than on entering


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 5, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Does anyone actually believe the winner will be chosen at random by the housemates?
> Someone on another forum I frequent has a golden ticket (this is genuine btw) - the vetting process he's described thus far sounds intense to say the least. There's about as much chance of a non-suitable candidate going in as there is of Pete becoming a horse-whisperer.




Oooh, tell us more. What do they do?


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 5, 2006)

I missed all of yesterday's BB programming. I'm a whole day behind and can't access any BB websites. Quick someone, feed my addiction and tell me what's going on.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 5, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> I missed all of yesterday's BB programming. I'm a whole day behind and can't access any BB websites. Quick someone, feed my addiction and tell me what's going on.


well....in brief; grace is bitching about everyone but being lovely to their faces.
richard chose imogen to share a special meal, which seemed to be a gesture of friendliness but then she spent the rest of the show slagging him off.
imogen and lisa decided to use and abuse sam to bolster their numbers.
the freaks are generally chilling while the plastics are very stressed.
thats all i remember from last nights show.
oh, and lea was seen sleeping next to pete at the end


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jun 5, 2006)

i'm not watching until grace dies. She's SUCH a twat and a massive bitch.


----------



## Masseuse (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh God, Sam is really fucked in the head and way too fragile to be around those cunts.  How she was deemed mentally balanced enough to go in i don't know.  It's just horrible watching her desperately trying to please everyone and being overly grateful for any crumb of attention they chuck her way.  This programme is going to completely wreck her.  

Urrrgh!  They're all so HIDEOUS!


----------



## Celt (Jun 5, 2006)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Did anyone notice Grace's "Wigger" comment about Ashleyne? I thought that would have been a hot topic on here - bordering on, and maybe stepping right into, the offensive.
> 
> Though when they were all singing songs and dancing, and Ashleyne was doing that faux-stripper type writhing/dancing, i was biting my fist in sheer embarrasment.
> 
> Asheleyne is rough as a badgers arse, but Grace has got some nerve keep going on about it!




Can someone explain to me what the "wigger" comment refers to?  I don't understand it - so don't understand why/if its is offensive/insulting.

Who says big brother isn't educational


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 5, 2006)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Did anyone notice Grace's "Wigger" comment about Ashleyne? I thought that would have been a hot topic on here - bordering on, and maybe stepping right into, the offensive.
> 
> Though when they were all singing songs and dancing, and Ashleyne was doing that faux-stripper type writhing/dancing, i was biting my fist in sheer embarrasment.
> 
> Asheleyne is rough as a badgers arse, but Grace has got some nerve keep going on about it!



The only people that have a problem with it are people who didn't like Grace anyway and are trying to make sh1t stick.

Know what you're saying about the dancing - tries a little too hard.  Imogen mimicked her Beyonce impression the other night and actually pulled it off far better.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 5, 2006)

This is probably a completely unreasonable view, but I always can't help thinking if someone's comfortable saying the word 'wigger', they might be comfortable saying the word it originated from too.
I just don't like it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 5, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> The only people that have a problem with it are people who didn't like Grace anyway and are trying to make sh1t stick.
> 
> .



I THINK YOU'LL FIND YOUR WRONG THERE! 
I don't particularly like any of them.

'Wigga' is a derogatory term levelled at White people who are into aspects of black culture...Playing with letters and alluding to the derogatory term 'Nigger'....tut tut Gracie love, your busted. 

So, it doesn't take a brain surgeon to work out that anyone who is happy to throw the term 'wigga' around as an insult, could quite easily be just as offensive towards Black people, or definately thinks white folk who associate with/ are into 'black' culture a bad thing. 

I also remember a chat the girls were having and I think Grace's question to Ashleyne was 'so you like dark-skinned men?' Ashleyne said she found Black guys attractive, Grace replied 'Really?' Like Ashleyne had admitted to something  shocking....I think this was also quite telling of Grace's ideas and preferences.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 5, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> This is probably a completely unreasonable view, but I always can't help thinking if someone's comfortable saying the word 'wigger', they might be comfortable saying the word it originated from too.
> I just don't like it.



Agreed....the use of both of these words is lazy at best and offensive at worse.....says an awful lot about the people who use them, no matter who/what race they are.


----------



## tarannau (Jun 5, 2006)

Someone should tell Grace that she doesn't make herself any less posh by swearing every other word. 

I reckon that she thinks she sounds more down to earth by saying 'fucking' (yah) every fifth word, but it somehow just draws more attention to her plumminess every time. 

She's almost as annoying to me as Nikki, and a whole lot more bitchy too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 5, 2006)

Grace ain't posh though is she? She likes to think of herself as a sloane, but I reckon sloanes would look down upon her as a touch _arriviste_.
I bet she has gnomes in her garden.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 5, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Grace ain't posh though is she? She likes to think of herself as a sloane, but I reckon sloanes would look down upon her as a touch _arriviste_.
> I bet she has gnomes in her garden.



Innit, she's from money but she's not an aristo.

Now George, he was proper posh.


----------



## hatz (Jun 5, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Grace ain't posh though is she? She likes to think of herself as a sloane, but I reckon sloanes would look down upon her as a touch _arriviste_.
> I bet she has gnomes in her garden.


Have you been reading that Kate Fox book?!

I find Grace intensely annoying, she's a real catty nasty person. At least Nikki, although probably more messed up in the head, is quite funny at times and isn't a pompous arse. And she doesn't pull that face that Grace does, that "how could you say that, ewww you commoner" kind of thing. Hmmm.

Does anyone else think that Russell Grant is THE SEX?? He is definitely my highlight of BB.


----------



## pootle (Jun 5, 2006)

hatz said:
			
		

> Does anyone else think that Russell Grant is THE SEX?? He is definitely my highlight of BB.



I think you'll mean Brand, rather than Grant?  

I've been on Big Brother's Big Mouth a few times (and again this thursday) and he is even MORE delectable in the flesh. Yum.  He is indeed, the SEX.

As for Grace, she not posh at all.  She is from Plymouth, where her mum still lives, and who admits they ARE pretty wealthy now, but it's all new money. Money that they've worked hard for.  Grace isn't posh. She's a stuck up, two faced, Michelle Fowler look-a-like who looks down her nose at people.

I haven't been a fan of Mikey thus far, but at least he pulled Grace up on her use of the word "wigga".  He also looked really, really impressed when all the girls were bitching about Aislyne.  Acting like a catty bitch is one of blokes favourite character traits in a girl, isn't it?


----------



## Belushi (Jun 5, 2006)

> Does anyone else think that Russell Grant is THE SEX?? He is definitely my highlight of BB.


----------



## hatz (Jun 5, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> I think you'll mean Brand, rather than Grant?


Ah yes.

Fuck. Sorry!!


----------



## zoooo (Jun 5, 2006)

Haha! Best mistake ever.

I too have been bewitched by the sexual beast that is Russell Brand. He's yummy.

What do you look like pootle, so we can spot you on BBBM?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 5, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> I think you'll mean Brand, rather than Grant?
> 
> I've been on Big Brother's Big Mouth a few times (and again this thursday) and he is even MORE delectable in the flesh. Yum.  He is indeed, the SEX.


He needs to wash his hair though. Dirty bastard.



			
				pootle said:
			
		

> As for Grace, she not posh at all.  She is from Plymouth, where her mum still lives, and who admits they ARE pretty wealthy now, but it's all new money. Money that they've worked hard for.  Grace isn't posh. She's a stuck up, two faced, Michelle Fowler look-a-like who looks down her nose at people.


I had her down as a Richard E Grant lookeylikey


----------



## Teepee (Jun 5, 2006)

Am I the only one who finds Glyn a bit intriguing? He's very enigmatic.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 5, 2006)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> i'm not watching until grace dies.


brilliant   

as far as wigga goes. i dont see the problem.
a black guy once called my brother a white nigger cos he had dreads and my brother was chuffed to bits.

and punks were known as white niggers in later years.
its all a bit OTT on the PC if you ask me.


----------



## pootle (Jun 5, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> What do you look like pootle, so we can spot you on BBBM?



Last time I was on telly I thought I looked like the moog  

Shall I tell you what I'm wearing on Thursday?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 5, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> Last time I was on telly I thought I looked like the moog
> 
> Shall I tell you what I'm wearing on Thursday?



Yeah!!!


----------



## thefuse (Jun 5, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> Last time I was on telly I thought I looked like the moog
> 
> Shall I tell you what I'm wearing on Thursday?


how do you get on there then? i love russel's humour. reckon he'd be a cool mate to have


----------



## zoooo (Jun 5, 2006)

If I went, I'd pray for him to sit on my lap.
Grrr.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 5, 2006)

I can get tickets for the evictions but I can't think of any place I'd rather be less


----------



## pootle (Jun 5, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> If I went, I'd pray for him to sit on my lap.
> Grrr.



He *has *sat on my lap *sigh*

And agreed with you orangutan.  I'm a mahoosive BB fan, and last year me and my mate went to an eviction night.  Even standing in the nice VIP hemmed off area (i.e not with the rabble) with Russel and his then girlf   its was a pretty hideous experience.  We only had to stand around for a couple of hours, but that was bad enough. You aren't allowed to eat or drink or smoke, or use phones or cameras. If you are one of the herd, you have to get there for about 4pm, which is well early.

I wouldn't go to an eviction night again, unless I was one of the super VIP. i.e inside where Davina interviews them.

Davina in real life is absolutely lovely too.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 5, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I THINK YOU'LL FIND YOUR WRONG THERE!
> I don't particularly like any of them.
> 
> 'Wigga' is a derogatory term levelled at White people who are into aspects of black culture...Playing with letters and alluding to the derogatory term 'Nigger'....tut tut Gracie love, your busted.
> ...



Wigga is probably about as derogatory as 'metrosexual'.

Most of your post is your own inetrpretation other than 'facts'.

I don't think there is anything wrong in being disdainful of people quick to forget where they come from (I don't buy she isn't posh).  It's the same as a toff putting on an estuary accent.  She went into the house and said 'I'm not a man teef'.  I cringed and I bet the majority (black/white/mixed race whatever) did too.

And its difficult to comment if you're not actually certain of what she said.  Thats the first I've heard of any of that.  From the reports in the papers, the 2 black guys she has been linked with are Mike Tyson and a convicted 'gangster'.  Some would reason from that she seems to go for a particular stereotype like it's a fashionable item of clothing.

Worse than calling someone a wigga in my book.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 5, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Oooh, tell us more. What do they do?



It's interview/screening day today, so I don't know all the details. Apart from the obvious criminal/psych checks I believe that most of the questions directed towards KitKat winners friends and referees have been angled overwhelmingly to figure out if they are shy or not. It's their ultimate nightmare I suppose - Vanetha pt II. Forget about random selection.
I don't know the golden ticket guy personally, but he's a bloke called Ed who also happenes to be the Big Brother correspondent for The Sportsman.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 5, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> brilliant
> 
> as far as wigga goes. i dont see the problem.
> a black guy once called my brother a white nigger cos he had dreads and my brother was chuffed to bits.



So your brother was chuffed therefore it isn't derogatory or offensive?  


> and punks were known as white niggers in later years.
> its all a bit OTT on the PC if you ask me.



They were called that as a term of endearment? I think not mate..... 

OTT and PC to you, but then I suspect it doesn't really have any negative affect you in your day to day life...It's a derogatory racial slur to call someone a 'Wigga' and it's a derogatory racial slur to call a Black person a 'Nigger'....

Racial slurs existed long before the term 'PC' was coined so I afraid you brushing the wider implications of terms 'wigga' under the carpet by saying it's ok, says more about you than you can ever imagine.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 5, 2006)

Why was the brother 'chuffed'?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 5, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Wigga is probably about as derogatory as 'metrosexual'.
> 
> Most of your post is your own inetrpretation other than 'facts'.
> 
> I don't think there is anything wrong in being disdainful of people quick to forget where they come from (I don't buy she isn't posh).  It's the same as a toff putting on an estuary accent.  She went into the house and said 'I'm not a man teef'.  I cringed and I bet the majority (black/white/mixed race whatever) did too.



Don't think so.....Wigga and Metrosexual are completely different.

When she said 'Man teef' I didn't cringe at all...lots of white/black/asian people have adopted that kind of street slang, which has it's origins in Jamacian patois....have you listened to the way young people speak lately?



> And its difficult to comment if you're not actually certain of what she said.  Thats the first I've heard of any of that.  From the reports in the papers, the 2 black guys she has been linked with are Mike Tyson and a convicted 'gangster'.  Some would reason from that she seems to go for a particular stereotype like it's a fashionable item of clothing.
> 
> Worse than calling someone a wigga in my book.



In your book? Well good job we're all different then.

So she's got poor taste in men, ...has nothing to do with the colour of their skin or hers.

I think you have been defending her without actually knowing what she said....



> "We're the f***ing 'normals' and we're sharing the house with a he-she and a wigger", said a furious Grace.
> 
> Grace went on to describe Aisleyne as a wannabe "black ghetto hoochie"



The evidence is clear mate.....she even used the word 'black' as if it was something bad.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 5, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Why was the brother 'chuffed'?


no idea. have never given it any thought tbh


----------



## zoooo (Jun 5, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> He *has *sat on my lap *sigh*



Crikey. Did you give him a bit of a squeeze? Being careful of the infamous 'ballbags' of course.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 5, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> So your brother was chuffed therefore it isn't derogatory or offensive?
> 
> 
> They were called that as a term of endearment? I think not mate.....
> ...


why dont you tell me what that says about me then?


----------



## hatz (Jun 5, 2006)

Last year this girl I worked with went on BBLB. She got treated like a proper VIP- they picked her up in a car and did her make up and all that.

But then she had to go on national tv and say that she was Kinga's best friend, and no amount of make up or cars would convince me to put myself up for that level of public humiliation.

She stopped talking to me when I said that I thought Kinga was a disgrace for sticking a bottle up herself in front of the nation. Apparently I didn't "get it". No, I don't get it. Nor do I wish to be got with a bottle, thanks. Very odd.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 5, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> no idea. have never given it any thought tbh


Then why mention it?


----------



## hatz (Jun 5, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> He *has *sat on my lap *sigh*


You have no idea how jealous I am. Me and my boyfriend loooooooooove him.

But what is that stick like thing that he has??


----------



## Kanda (Jun 5, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> It's a derogatory racial slur to call someone a 'Wigga' and it's a derogatory racial slur to call a Black person a 'Nigger'....



Don't the *kids of today* , both black and white, in *street speak*  call each other *nigga* ?

Or is it just trashy films I have seen??


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 5, 2006)

Do they fuck - only in Nathan Barley!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 5, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Don't the *kids of today* , both black and white, in *street speak*  call each other *nigga* ?
> 
> Or is it just trashy films I have seen??



Whether the do or not is besides the point...we were talking about Grace calling Ashleyne a 'wigga' and whether or not she was out of order to do so....


----------



## Kanda (Jun 5, 2006)

I've never seen Nathan Barley


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 5, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> why dont you tell me what that says about me then?



Well straight away it was clear that you hadn't ever given it much thought and didn't understand/appreciate the wider implications of it.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 5, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Then why mention it?


not sure really. it just popped into my head.
there are a lot of people around though who hang around with black people so start to look and talk like them yeah?
i dont like the word nigger and i've never used it but the blacks using it themselves have made it a lot less effective as a racist term.
this is a obviously a pointless argument to get into. its apparent where its going so i'll bow out if you dont mind and if anyone thinks im racist, youre wrong.
we're all brothers and sister living on mother earth. makes me sound like a hippy but i do believe that.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 5, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> reckon he'd be a cool mate to have



yeh he'd shag your ex and everything!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 5, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Don't the *kids of today* , both black and white, in *street speak*  call each other *nigga* ?
> 
> Or is it just trashy films I have seen??



i have heard them do it in the rap music too. i have i have.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 5, 2006)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> yeh he'd shag your ex and everything!


id shag his too  

share and share alike innit


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 5, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> not sure really. it just popped into my head.
> *there are a lot of people around though who hang around with black people so start to look and talk like them yeah?*i dont like the word nigger and i've never used it but the blacks using it themselves have made it a lot less effective as a racist term.
> this is a obviously a pointless argument to get into. its apparent where its going so i'll bow out if you dont mind and if anyone thinks im racist, youre wrong.
> we're all brothers and sister living on mother earth. makes me sound like a hippy but i do believe that.



No one was about to call you a racist mate. I just disagreed with you.
As I said before, it's easy not to understand or appreciate these things when they have never affected you in some way. Terms like 'PC' are often used when people have little experience/understanding of things and have no desire to even think about it.

One thing though...hanging around with black people makes you start to look like them? Or were you just referring to the style of dress?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 5, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> id shag his too
> 
> share and share alike innit



still, do you think pete hates him now? 

*looks thoughtful*


----------



## pootle (Jun 5, 2006)

Apparently Russell is v good mate with the other one out that went off to be in Dirty Pretty Things, so I shouldn't imagine he and Pete are the *best* of friends!


----------



## thefuse (Jun 5, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> No one was about to call you a racist mate.
> 
> One thing though...hanging around with black people makes you start to look like them? Or were you just referring to the style of dress?


obviously i meant clothes (and hair). ive never seen anyone changing their skin colour. (or maybe i have, michael jackson springs to mind)

you did seem to be coming on a bit strong with your attack btw.
i dont mind today because ive just got the job i want.
if it had been yesterday i might have kicked off.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 5, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> obviously i meant clothes (and hair). ive never seen anyone changing their skin colour. (or maybe i have, michael jackson springs to mind)
> 
> you did seem to be coming on a bit strong with your attack btw.
> i dont mind today because ive just got the job i want.
> if it had been yesterday i might have kicked off.



I think you'll find that 'adopting' black styles isn't just done by those folks who spend time around them. Lots of these styles are mainstream.

Coming on a bit strong? Attack? Why? Because I have experience/knowledge and cared enough to have an opinion about it....that's hardly fair.

Discussion is a two way thing...you made your points, I disagreed, I didn't attack you and you are wrong to suggest i did. My points were not just aimed at you after all.

Congrats on your job.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 5, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Haha! Best mistake ever.
> 
> I too have been bewitched by the sexual beast that is Russell Brand. He's yummy.
> 
> What do you look like pootle, so we can spot you on BBBM?



Someone I know (female and sickeningly beautiful) bumped into him on hampstead heath, got chatting and went back to his place.  She's never done anything like that before (2 previous boyfriends, that's it) I can't really tell any details as I'm sworn to secrecy (don't ask as I really wont tell) but she was very impressed.  I understand that he's self confessed very promiscuous so I would think that you might be in with a chance.  Well if you're drop dead gorgeous like she is.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 5, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> so I would think that you might be in with a chance.  Well if you're drop dead gorgeous like she is.



Oh, my hopes raised and dashed in the space of a second.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 5, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Don't think so.....Wigga and Metrosexual are completely different.
> 
> When she said 'Man teef' I didn't cringe at all...lots of white/black/asian people have adopted that kind of street slang, which has it's origins in Jamacian patois....have you listened to the way young people speak lately?
> 
> ...



They are the same.  They are words used to describe the advent of a particular social phenomenon.  In every  utterance of the word I've ever heard wigga is used as a way of condascending white kids who appear to be rejecting the culture they were born into or as a parody/in humour.  Use of the word 'nigger' in a particular context is used to dehumanise a black person.  
On reflection I think most people would consider the two not comparable.

And who made you judge and jury of what is and isn't offensive?  People can be offended by what they like but at the end of the day, like people who complain about KFC adverts with people eating with their mouth full, some things people get offended by just aren't worth respecting.

No need to try and patronise me about street slang - I come from Shepherds Bush.  You said it yourself though - kids.  Most people grow up from 'trying to sound Jamaican because I'll get more respect' though.

You said that you saw her say she finds black blokes attractive so it obviously IS about the colour of their skin.  And again, although this can only be hypothetical, her reported choice of bloke would suggest she goes for a very stereotypical kind too - virile, aggressive etc as if this is how she views black men when she says she finds black men attractive.  Now the reality may be she may have dated a long line of different races and personalites but my point was, IF this was the case, then in contrast it is probably shows her up as more offensive than Grace for calling her a wigga.

It's like when people contradict themselves when they say to a racist 'Oh you wouldn't use those words in a black area or you'd get killed' as if black people are all  one big naturally aggressive homogenous lump.  Talk about defeating your own point.

How do you know she used the word 'black' as if it was something bad?  Maybe the only people she is aware of that use Jamaican venacular and walk around with their arses hanging out 24/7 are black ghetto hoochies.

As i said in the last post, the people making the biggest noise about this tend  to be those that hated Grace already.  Now she is an articulate girl but also a spoilt brat but to label accusations of racism at her when it is the kind of thing that can stigmatise someone a long time after we've forgotten Leas breasts and Nikkis over pronunciation of everything  is unfair I think


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 5, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Someone I know (female and sickeningly beautiful) bumped into him on hampstead heath, got chatting and went back to his place.  She's never done anything like that before (2 previous boyfriends, that's it) I can't really tell any details as I'm sworn to secrecy (don't ask as I really wont tell) but she was very impressed.  I understand that he's self confessed very promiscuous so I would think that you might be in with a chance.  Well if you're drop dead gorgeous like she is.



the article in yesterdays sunday mirror certainly gave the impression that he was very charming and used to getting the laydeeeez, but although the article made me laugh, it was pretty sleazy in a comedic way.

though of course I'm not entirely convinced by a "Sunday Mirror journo happens to get chatted up by Russel Brand and ends up back at his gaff, makes her excuses and leaves" type story


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Jun 5, 2006)

Am I the only person who thinks Russell Brand is an annoying wanker?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 5, 2006)

looks like it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 5, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> They are the same.  They are words used to describe the advent of a particular social phenomenon.  In every  utterance of the word I've ever heard wigga is used as a way of condascending white kids who appear to be rejecting the culture they were born into or as a parody/in humour.  Use of the word 'nigger' in a particular context is used to dehumanise a black person.
> On reflection I think most people would consider the two not comparable.


Well considering this discussion was about the term 'Wigga' and I haven't used the term 'Metrosexual', your point about their similarities is unnecessary...

You say in every instance that you have heard the term 'Wigga' used...well that's just it mate.....that's your experience...it isn't used in humour at all, people being called it rarely find it funny and more than it being because people are rejecting their own culture, it's because they are embracing aspects of another...Grace did not use it to be funny...she used it as an insult and I'm sure Ashlyne would have taken it as one.

You can reflect all you like, but you can not speak for most people.



> And who made you judge and jury of what is and isn't offensive?  People can be offended by what they like but at the end of the day


 exactly my point, just becasue you don't find it offensive, doesn't mean you have the last word on it either....I am not judge and jury for anything, I am stating my opinion, just as you have, we just don't agree.



> No need to try and patronise me about street slang - I come from Shepherds Bush.  You said it yourself though - kids.  Most people grow up from 'trying to sound Jamaican because I'll get more respect' though.



Again this is your opinion....I wasn't trying to patronise you. I was talking about kids today but that kind of street slang has been around for a hell of a long time, kids have grown up into adults and still use it. I have never heard anyone admit they were trying to sound jamacian to get more respect, whether it's true or not is irrelevant...Jamacian patios has been about for a long time now and has been adopted into street language.

Most older 'people' don't speak like that all the time, they use certain comments or phrases...Ashlyne doesn't seem to speak like that all the time either...Why is she being judged for it?



> You said that you saw her say she finds black blokes attractive so it obviously IS about the colour of their skin.  And again, although this can only be hypothetical, her reported choice of bloke would suggest she goes for a very stereotypical kind too - virile, aggressive etc as if this is how she views black men when she says she finds black men attractive.  Now the reality may be she may have dated a long line of different races and personalites but my point was, IF this was the case, then in contrast it is probably shows her up as more offensive than Grace for calling her a wigga.



I didn't say it, I quoted her...she likes black guys, doesn't mean she doesn't like white guys...Hell I like both too...it is NOTHING to do with their skin colour. 

What is offensive about dating lots of different races and then deciding that your more attracted to guys from one particular race?

Graces question was offensive....Do you like guys with dark skin?...and then Really??? like it was something naughty, rebellious, bad....

Most of my BF's have been White, is that offensive? Think again.



> How do you know she used the word 'black' as if it was something bad?  Maybe the only people she is aware of that use Jamaican venacular and walk around with their arses hanging out 24/7 are black ghetto hoochies.



Yeah cos only black girls do that eh? I mean Grace hasn't been doing that herself in the house, has she?



> As i said in the last post, the people making the biggest noise about this tend  to be those that hated Grace already.  Now she is an articulate girl but also a spoilt brat but to label accusations of racism at her when it is the kind of thing that can stigmatise someone a long time after we've forgotten Leas breasts and Nikkis over pronunciation of everything  is unfair I think



As I told you already, I don't particularly like or dislike any of then...I didn't call Grace a racist either...I do think though that her derogatroy comments towards Ashlyne, in particular those that have insulted her because she likes black guys and is into Black culture says a hell of a lot about her own ideas about black people, black culture and white folks that mix with/are interested in them.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 5, 2006)

He does yoga most days n all


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 5, 2006)

ooooh bendy


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 5, 2006)

I also admit to think that Russell Brand has a certain something about him...not really my type but I can definately appreciate his allure.


----------



## Greebozz (Jun 5, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> Am I the only person who thinks Russell Brand is an annoying wanker?



I don't mind him, it like the new bright young things.  He is at that perfect age when you have the knowhow and still have the invicablity of youth.

Having said that it is always the same three jokes every series of BB every show.  And the guest play almost no part. 

I have a problem with Dermont,  I used to like him but now he is like Elvis' doing his last shows in Las Vagas.   He hides it really well but there is something robotic now about his whole shtick.


Also he acts like bit of a man tart for his female fans.  which a little hard to whatch if you are a bloke.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 5, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> ooooh bendy










possibly


----------



## thefuse (Jun 5, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I think you'll find that 'adopting' black styles isn't just done by those folks who spend time around them. Lots of these styles are mainstream.
> 
> Coming on a bit strong? Attack? Why? Because I have experience/knowledge and cared enough to have an opinion about it....that's hardly fair.
> 
> ...


no offence. i'm just a bit wary of people jumping down my throat for saying the wrong thing on forums. 
and cheers  
btw i lived on the pembury estate in hackers for a while and experienced the worst racism i've ever come across. one black guy drove across the street and mounted the pavement, trying to run me over and two others spat at me while i was wandering about. 
I've lived in a few different countries and know all about racism and i dont like it in any shape or form.

anyway... BB's on in an hour and 20 mins


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 5, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> no offence. i'm just a bit wary of people jumping down my throat for saying the wrong thing on forums.
> and cheers
> btw i lived on the pembury estate in hackers for a while and experienced the worst racism i've ever come across. one black guy drove across the street and mounted the pavement, trying to run me over and two others spat at me while i was wandering about.
> I've lived in a few different countries and know all about racism and i dont like it in any shape or form.
> ...



Your right to be wary, I have also had similar experiences when discussing things on forums...It's easy to feel attacked if somebody doesn't share your opinion and tells you so.

Ahhhhh Pembury...I know it well....it's a lot safer these days with all the regeneration, police clean up etc..... 

I agree with your ideas about racism, I am Mixed race myself, and have experiences of racism from both white and black people, it sucks and it annoys the fuck out of me to think that people have nothing better to think about or do etc....just as your experiences have taught you, racism can come from anybody of any race or class.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 5, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Well considering this discussion was about the term 'Wigga' and I haven't used the term 'Metrosexual', your point about their similarities is unnecessary...
> 
> You say in every instance that you have heard the term 'Wigga' used...well that's just it mate.....that's your experience...it isn't used in humour at all, people being called it rarely find it funny and more than it being because people are rejecting their own culture, it's because they are embracing aspects of another...Grace did not use it to be funny...she used it as an insult and I'm sure Ashlyne would have taken it as one.
> 
> ...



I think the point was necessary.

Embracing aspects of another culture? Do me a favour.  Kids talk like that for one reason only - because they associate it with respect and masculinity.  These white or Asian kids aren't going home and eating Caribbean food are they.  It's a fashion thing, pure and simple.  Not something those participating in can take any moral high ground about.

I can't speak for anyone other than myself but I've never met anyone offended by the word 'wigga'.  My own life experiences lead me to believe most people don't treat it the same way as the word nigger.  

See 2nd paragraph.  The appropriation of the slang with rebelliousness and toughness in their mindset.

Because she looks like she is acting up to the same stereotypes mentioned above.

It doesn't but if she says she 'finds black men attractive' then it indicates she takes a rather homogenous view of black men.

Well the only difference between races are appearances so unless you have a preference in that regard then you are obviously basing your choices on behavioural stereotypes associated with that persons race.

I doubt Grace's question came out of thin air as it is quite a rude thing to ask without some background behind it first that would make it reasonable.  And Grace has siad rude things about people behind their backs but I doubt she'd be upfront that way.  We can only speculate.

Did I say it was?  Your relationships are none of my business.

Well Grace hasn't gone around using 'ghetto slang' so it would be a rather useless comparison.

And I think it tells you not very much or what you want to see for those who hated her to begin with.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 5, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> I think the point was necessary.
> 
> Embracing aspects of another culture? Do me a favour.  Kids talk like that for one reason only - because they associate it with respect and masculinity.  These white or Asian kids aren't going home and eating Caribbean food are they.



So Aslyene uses the phrases she does to be masculine and get respect? I don't think so...like I said before Ashlyne uses it in a the same way a lot os adults do...little, certain phrases etc.....that's not cos they want respect, it's out of habit......

How do you know they are not eating caribbean style food at home?
Although that said, I suspect they are all down the KFC white, black, asians alike.



> I can't speak for anyone other than myself but I've never met anyone offended by the word 'wigga'.  My own life experiences lead me to believe most people don't treat it the same way as the word nigger.



Luckily I don't know many people who use the term, the people I meet tend to be a bit more worldly, articulate and not into sticking insulting racial slurs on eachother.





> It doesn't but if she says she 'finds black men attractive' then it indicates she takes a rather homogenous view of black men.
> I doubt Grace's question came out of thin air as it is quite a rude thing to ask without some background behind it first that would make it reasonable.  And Grace has siad rude things about people behind their backs but I doubt she'd be upfront that way.  We can only speculate.



Ummmmmm no, she was answering Grace's question...why are you not seeing Grace's homogenous view of black men? She was upfront because people like Grace don't actually think it is rude to ask these kinds of questions, equally because there are no longer any 'black' people in there so she felt more at ease etc.... whether she got hints from Ashlyene or not Grace has got issues




> Well Grace hasn't gone around using 'ghetto slang' so it would be a rather useless comparison.
> .



Ashlyne has been using street slang, that you can hear on any street, ghetto or not. 

BTW I'm sure I have heard Grace, imogen etc...saying things like 'wicked', and 'yeah man', where do you think those phrases came from?....so, I think we can compare, if we wanted to.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 5, 2006)

Does anyone watch Big Brother, by the way?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2006)

OK, so on to tonight's episode.

Can anyone believe Grace actually got away with that bollocks?  What a fucking bitch. Sam may not be the easiest person to get along with in there but the way grace orchestrated that was out of order. Fucking shocking.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 5, 2006)

Grace really isn't that clever...these things have a habit of coming back to haunt you......


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 5, 2006)

She's an evil genius if that little stunt gets her off the nomination hook this week.
Lea and Lisa are getting a pasting from the edit tonight.


----------



## obanite (Jun 5, 2006)

Hehehe - 4 disqualifications for Team Trendy so far!! 

E2a - hahaha "cos he'd be totally fuckin in for it this week" - Lisa goes out from 1 disqualification and blabs again about who she'd be nominating......dumbass


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 5, 2006)

Glyn's even learning how to cook.
Apparently he can make Beans on toast _and_ sandwiches now!  

Surely anyone who has ever eaten a sandwich could work out how to make one?

It's hardly advanced reverse engineering!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2006)

It is positively shocking that the plastics have torn Lea away from the freaks and turned her against Richard. At the weekend it seemed as though the plastics were decimated with Sezer's eviction, and now Grace has rallied with all her might and pulled a blinder.

This is compelling, but I really want to smash things when she comes on screen 

E2A: Oh dear Nikki, please quit while you are ahead. The 'lady-boy' 'fancies all the girls in the house' apparently. Bloody hell.

E2A v. II: What the fuck is Grace on? Imogen is really fake? Well, as true as that may be, can she _be_ more two-faced? Holy shit!

E2A v. III: OK, so Grace is confusing the hell out of me now. She really likes Richard? *shakes head in disbelief* This week should be a good one. I now have no idea other than Sam who will be up for eviction. Earlier I thought it would definitely be Sam and Richard, since Lea has turned against him, but if Grace really likes him, Mikey surely will follow suit, so who else will they vote for? Aislyne? God I'm confuzzled!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 5, 2006)

"Who does that man-beast think he is?"
Whooaahhh there Princess!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 5, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> Am I the only person who thinks Russell Brand is an annoying wanker?


No, no you're not


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 5, 2006)

Eviction this week...Richard, Sam  and Ashleyne


----------



## D'wards (Jun 5, 2006)

Great article in The Guardian Magazine on saturday about Brother by Charlie Brooker.

He described Grace as "Bug-eyed, sanctamonious, hoity toity, stick thin, Michelle Fowler-faced, I-know-everything, plummy, bummy, passive-aggresive sloane". Spot on, i'd say.

He also describes the house as a "Twat Amplifier".


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm gonna stick my neck out and say Richard, Sam abd Lisa will be up this week. The first two for obvious reasons and Lisa 1) cos she can't nominate and 2) cos she's just as clingy as Sam and to be perfectly honest, I don't think anybody likes her.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 5, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Eviction this week...Richard and Ashleyne



I'm pretty sure Sam will be up this week. People may act all 'aw it's water under the bridge' to her face, but these things run deep. Maybe all 3 then?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 5, 2006)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Great article in The Guardian Magazine on saturday about Brother by Charlie Brooker.
> 
> He described Grace as "Bug-eyed, sanctamonious, hoity toity, stick thin, Michelle Fowler-faced, I-know-everything, plummy, bummy, *passive-aggresive* sloane". Spot on, i'd say.
> 
> He also describes the house as a "Twat Amplifier".



My bold...
These kind of people are my most hated...


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh and it's been confirmed on DS that Lisa did tell Imogen etc that Lea said Sam was an arse-licker.

Couldn't quite understand why Lea took Lisa's word for it that Sam was lying as if what Lisa says is gospel?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 5, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Glyn's even learning how to cook.
> Apparently he can make Beans on toast _and_ sandwiches now!



"I know the technique... of washing clothes."  
Day 56 in the house. Glyn's cassoulet is nearly ready...

(and that bastard Brooker nicked the Michelle Fowler thing from me. Grrr...)


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 5, 2006)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Great article in The Guardian Magazine on saturday about Brother by Charlie Brooker.
> 
> He described Grace as "Bug-eyed, sanctamonious, hoity toity, stick thin, Michelle Fowler-faced, I-know-everything, plummy, bummy, passive-aggresive sloane". Spot on, i'd say.
> 
> He also describes the house as a "Twat Amplifier".



He's always a genius with BB...I loved his description of Sezer as a 'priapic, hair gelled stoat' 

It'll get better I'm sure...


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 5, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> So Aslyene uses the phrases she does to be masculine and get respect? I don't think so...like I said before Ashlyne uses it in a the same way a lot os adults do...little, certain phrases etc.....that's not cos they want respect, it's out of habit......
> 
> How do you know they are not eating caribbean style food at home?
> Although that said, I suspect they are all down the KFC white, black, asians alike.
> ...




1) I was talking about kids, mainly teenage boys.  And IT IS a fashion thing.  You know it is.

2) This is getting boringly pedantic but I doubt you believe that yourself. Yeah the KFC thing is probably true.

3) Good for you.

4) You weren't even certain of her exact words earlier.  Now you know exactly what was going through her mind.  Did you see this live or not? I did say what I put about Aisleyne was hypothetical. We're never going to know.

5) 80s America and 60s America. It's now mainstream slang, Jamaican slang isn't.

I think this has gone as far as it can.


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Jun 5, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Oh and it's been confirmed on DS that Lisa did tell Imogen etc that Lea said Sam was an arse-licker.
> 
> Couldn't quite understand why Lea took Lisa's word for it that Sam was lying as if what Lisa says is gospel?



She's known her longer, that's all. Whose word would you trust - someone you've known three weeks or someone you've known for only one?


----------



## AllStarMe (Jun 5, 2006)

I actually cant believe how conniving Grace was tonight!!
She's a nasty piece of work, she really is!
And now it looks like she's going to start on Imogen!


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 5, 2006)

As we were watching tonight my son said how much the house this year reminded him of drawn together on mtv.by the way this thread sucked me into the bb thing weeks ahead of schedule, after reading the thread for a few days I had to start watching hope they can keep it up


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 5, 2006)

Nikki is a legend but she shouldn't have taken Sam's comments so personally.  

Anyone would think Pete had disappeared the last few days.

Cyberose.  Authentification of something from Digital Spy isn't necessarily a guarantee of anything.


----------



## lemontop (Jun 5, 2006)

The first part of tonight's show gave me a massive headache! 
'well he said that she said that you said that she said yesterday that.......' argh!
Can't wait to see what the psychologists make of that lot later.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 5, 2006)

Ok, let's have a post-nomination, pre-result *oddsflash!*

Michelle Fowler: 2.78
The sweaty Klingon: 3.5
Bez-in-a-skirt: 9.2
DairyLea: 9.4
Tricky Dickie: 12.0
Elizabeth "Showgirls" Berkley: 16.0
Imodium: 32.0
Princess Steptoe: 36.0
Toska: 140.0
Glen: 180.0
Perfect Pete: 750.0

Grace's odds are only as high as 2.78 because a lot of people believe she's avoided nomination this week. Similarly Sam's odds are still high because other people believe Grace may be up. It really is wide open this week, with anyone but Pete, Glen and Mikey in with a chance.
Sam WILL be up. The question is will Grace?

The channel 4 insider money should start going on about five o' clock tomorrow. I guess we'll know then.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 5, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Nikki is a legend but she shouldn't have taken Sam's comments so personally.
> 
> Anyone would think Pete had disappeared the last few days.
> 
> Cyberose.  Authentification of something from Digital Spy isn't necessarily a guarantee of anything.


Well lots of people said she said it and I have no reason to doubt them!

They also go onto say that Sam spent 2 hours bitching about Lea, which is (I think) when Lisa told Sam Lea had called her an arse licker


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 5, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> 1) I was talking about kids, mainly teenage boys.  And IT IS a fashion thing.  You know it is.



Oh so what is it for women and other adults then?




> You weren't even certain of her exact words earlier.  Now you know exactly what was going through her mind.  Did you see this live or not? I did say what I put about Aisleyne was hypothetical. We're never going to know.



I never professed to knowing what exactly was going on in her mind...and come to think of it she's seems too dense and self-absorbed to actually, know/understand or care about the wider implications of her comments.

My point to you for a while now is that you have to apply the same judgements to all of them...you haven't,as you like to think that I've just picked up on Grace's comments because I dislike her. Your wrong, if anything, I'm starting to dislike her because of her comments.

I think you'll find I quoted what she said earlier in the thread.
Again, just for you.


> "We're the f***ing 'normals' and we're sharing the house with a he-she and a wigger", said a furious Grace.
> 
> Grace went on to describe Aisleyne as a wannabe "black ghetto hoochie"






> 80s America and 60s America. It's now mainstream slang, Jamaican slang isn't.


Try both those decades and before in Jamaica and other parts of the Caribbean as well.



> I think this has gone as far as it can.



At last we agree.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 5, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Ok, let's have a post-nomination, pre-result *oddsflash!*
> 
> Michelle Fowler: 2.78
> The sweaty Klingon: 3.5
> ...



Looks like good odds for Sam (as she will definately be up and I think a lot of people will think she is annoying)

Don't think there's any chance of Grace going up.

Richard probably will be up. 

So...who will be up and who does Endemol want rid of?

Let's say it was Sam vs Richard (quite likely), who do they keep? I think for entertainment value they would wanna keep Richard in. Richard causes arguments and gets a good row going (which we wanna see). Sam arse licks everyone (  ) and tries not to offend. However, a lot of people have said there is evidence of her bitching so if they want her out they have the ammo (plus any bitching now from Sam will make her look like a complete muppet)

So, what do you reckon? Sam a good bet?

(Also what's the bookies that do pre-nomination next eviction bets? I know betdirect do)


----------



## Looby (Jun 5, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> OK, so on to tonight's episode.
> 
> Can anyone believe Grace actually got away with that bollocks?  What a fucking bitch. Sam may not be the easiest person to get along with in there but the way grace orchestrated that was out of order. Fucking shocking.



I can't believe the rest of them are so fucking stupid (ok I can). Sam, Lea and Lisa especially are being played so much and they can't fucking see it. When Lea and Lisa were in the garden at the end talking about finally sussing someones game out I really thought they'd got it, then they mentioned Richard. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH. 
*slaps self round head repeatedly*   

It's like watching a murder mystery when you know who the killer is and everyone is too fucking thick to realise.


----------



## lemontop (Jun 5, 2006)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> When Lea and Lisa were in the garden at the end talking about finally sussing someones game out I really thought they'd got it, then they mentioned Richard. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH.
> *slaps self round head repeatedly*
> 
> It's like watching a murder mystery when you know who the killer is and everyone is too fucking thick to realise.



V. True. What on earth did Richard have to do with the he said she said scenario?! I like Richard. Lea's getting on my nerves a bit now. love the way her age changed three times in that episode.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 5, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Oh so what is it for women and other adults then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fashion, as I keep saying

and

Maybe but it was copied from American black and then mainstream culture.  UK beatniks would have been using such venacular before the first generation of white and British born black kids started mixing years later.


----------



## chriswill (Jun 5, 2006)

It makes me laugh how they all seem to think that its a team game.


Surely they realise that they wil have to vote on of their own off sooner or later.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 5, 2006)

This bunch are the most sensitive yet.  All the mini nervous breakdowns are getting tiring.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 5, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Maybe but it was copied from American black and then mainstream culture.  UK beatniks would have been using such venacular before the first generation of white and British born black kids started mixing years later.



Ummmmm life, culture and language also existed in the Caribbean before the 60's...and white people mixed with caribbean born black kids and adults on their arrival in the 40's and 50's also...


----------



## zoooo (Jun 5, 2006)

They made it look like Mikey was playing the 'drums' on the bin lid and everything. It was Pete by himself, and he was creating some ace tuneage that they danced to for ages. He was amazing. 
Silly editors.


----------



## Negativland (Jun 5, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Toska: 140.0



Is that a reference to 'Our Friends in the North'? Cos if so it's perfect


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2006)

Agree with that Harold!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 5, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Looks like good odds for Sam (as she will definately be up and I think a lot of people will think she is annoying)
> 
> Don't think there's any chance of Grace going up.
> 
> ...



It's very, very hard to read this week. Thing is, if you back anyone but Grace and Grace is nominated then you may as well throw your cash away. That's why the odds on Sam are so tempting - Sam is a very good bet if Grace isn't up. On the other hand it's a mug's bet if she is.
I think they'd be willing to sacrifice Grace in a straight fight with Sam - the look on her face as little miss perfect was evicted against the "stalky, clingy, man-beast" would probably rival Sezer's eviction as a TV moment.
I can't see Richard being up this week to be honest, he's built too many bridges and there are bigger fish to fry for all concerned. Lisa is a possible though, she's really been losing the plot recently. I'd regard Lea as very expendable too.

Nominations: I have Sam on 4, and Lisa, Grace and Aisleyne all on 3. Nikki and Lea on 2 and Richard on 1. But really, who knows? They switch alliances at the drop of a hat at this stage. Things normally settle down halfway through the series...

I use Betfair personally (the trick is to trade your way into a no-lose position on all the likely candidates before nominations are announced). I wouldn't recommend you dive straight in without knowing that ch4 people tend to 'jump on' before anyone else has a chance to, if you see what I mean, and obviously straight gambling is wrong and foolish if there's any chance of losing etc etc...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 5, 2006)

Negativland said:
			
		

> Is that a reference to 'Our Friends in the North'? Cos if so it's perfect



Yes! You're the first person on the BB messageboards and threads I use to get that reference.  

*gold star to Negativland*


----------



## tommers (Jun 5, 2006)

that was a weird show.  part of me thinks that grace is some sort of evil criminal genius.

it was just so confusing.  I couldn't remember who had said what, who had made stuff up and who was telling the truth.  Lea is like some sort of wounded cow staggering from group to group hoping that nobody is being "two faced".  she's so insecure that she's easy meat for somebody like grace who just sits there, has one word in one ear and then just lays back and watches it all kick off.  I mean, fair play to her, she got what she wanted, and she did it with the minimum of effort and with no risk to herself (apart from lea telling everyone that it was her comment that kicked it all off, but nobody seemed to pay any attention to that.)

and what was that about with richard at the end?  the guy was just trying to sort it out.  yeah, he was a bit "imperative", but lea and lisa are sat there making out he's Scaramanga or something.  Where did that come from?


----------



## thefuse (Jun 5, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Glyn's even learning how to cook.
> Apparently he can make Beans on toast _and_ sandwiches now!
> 
> Surely anyone who has ever eaten a sandwich could work out how to make one?


next week glyn learns rocket science  
he's priceless aint he?

yesterday i was thinking i wouldnt mind being in the house this year but after watching them tear into sam i changed my mind. 
them bitches would eat me alive


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 6, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> It's very, very hard to read this week. Thing is, if you back anyone but Grace and Grace is nominated then you may as well throw your cash away. That's why the odds on Sam are so tempting - Sam is a very good bet if Grace isn't up. On the other hand it's a mug's bet if she is.
> I think they'd be willing to sacrifice Grace in a straight fight with Sam - the look on her face as little miss perfect was evicted against the "stalky, clingy, man-beast" would probably rival Sezer's eviction as a TV moment.
> I can't see Richard being up this week to be honest, he's built too many bridges and there are bigger fish to fry for all concerned. Lisa is a possible though, she's really been losing the plot recently. I'd regard Lea as very expendable too.
> 
> ...


Who do you think will vote for Grace?


----------



## tommers (Jun 6, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Who do you think will vote for Grace?



yeah, i think grace will be below the radar.

I reckon it'll be richard, sam and a.n.other.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 6, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Ummmmm life, culture and language also existed in the Caribbean before the 60's.....



Just to clarify my point which wasn't well made and you've misunderstood - Britsh kids copied the words of the American popular/black culture because it was the (that word again) fashion.

If it wasn't why aren't white or black kids on the whole using Punjabi/Urdu veinacular?  Mixing isn't a guarantee of anything.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 6, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Who do you think will vote for Grace?



Pete, Aisleyne and (probably) Sam. I've got Glyn as a possible too.
Bear in mind that Aisleyne is an unknown quantity as yet and Sam is being torn from group to group.
Grace and Sam are more or less the same odds now - 2.78 and 2.96. Interesting, but I wouldn't make any conclusions based on that alone. People may be lumping on Sam now at reasonable odds knowing she'll be up and hoping to get on the other nominee(s) later - a dangerous game if Grace hasn't evaded nomination.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 6, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Pete, Aisleyne and (probably) Sam. I've got Glyn as a possible too.
> Bear in mind that Aisleyne is an unknown quantity as yet and Sam is being torn from group to group.
> Grace and Sam are more or less the same odds now - 2.78 and 2.96. Interesting, but I wouldn't make any conclusions based on that alone. People may be lumping on Sam now at reasonable odds knowing she'll be up and hoping to get on the other nominee(s) later - a dangerous game if Grace hasn't evaded nomination.


If Grace comes up I'd put my house on it! (if I owned a house!)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 6, 2006)

Nothing is certain at this stage.
Apart from the Blades being relegated next year.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 6, 2006)

Ewror, Coco...

Warnock has come up with a master plan. A stroke of genius!

He's going to watch the World Cup and see if there is anyone that plays really well, and would be cheap

But don't tell anyone or they'll all have the same idea!!!


----------



## Greebozz (Jun 6, 2006)

After reading these last few pages I get the feeling that we deserve to be watching big brother, we are no better than it.  A little harsh I know, but still.


----------



## Onslow (Jun 6, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> Lea is like some sort of wounded cow staggering from group to group hoping that nobody is being "two faced"




LOL very true. A cow with vulgar udders.


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 6, 2006)

*early morning update - more boring shit tbh*

Woke up at 4:00 to see Leah, Aisleyne and Sam all sat up talking but couldn't quite get the gist of it at first. Leah then went to bed (does she have two holes in her mattress for those boobs to go in?) and Sam and the other one she came in with chatted about the fact that Aisleyne had not picked up on the fact that she (Ash') was being manipulated by most of them or it could just have been mainly Leah (I'm not sure).

Ash said she felt like a total fool and it ended with the two of them going into the diary room to spill thir guts to BB and they both said they might walk together cos it was all just getting too much (which I agree it is now - far too much bickering and back biting to the point where it's no longer entertainment but boring SOSDD [same old shit different day]). 

Just my heavy lidded 2p's worth like -- nn or mm, whichever you prefer :tired smiley:


----------



## thefuse (Jun 6, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Ewror, Coco...
> 
> Warnock has come up with a master plan. A stroke of genius!
> 
> ...


is this some kind of code?

which one's coco again


----------



## sparkling (Jun 6, 2006)

Do you think the paranoia and bitching is worse this year or do you think the actual action is a bit slow so the editors have to show something hence all the 'she said, he said stuff' that made my head whirl with confusion?

Poor Sam I do feel for her if she is nominated do you think she'll be saved by public sympathy?


Also bloody Nikki being all outraged I thought I remembered her saying on her VT before she went in the show that she was actually 'gagging for a shag'


----------



## Looby (Jun 6, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> is this some kind of code?
> 
> which one's coco again


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 6, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> ...Also bloody Nikki being all outraged I thought I remembered her saying on her VT before she went in the show that she was actually 'gagging for a shag'


I would not be surprised if that was true from that attention seeking 'pseudo-hurt' (last night) silly cow at all.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 6, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Do you think the paranoia and bitching is worse this year or do you think the actual action is a bit slow so the editors have to show something hence all the 'she said, he said stuff' that made my head whirl with confusion?


spot on, I said last night that I wish they'd give them a task or something - they're not actually _doing_ anything (bar Glyn who is learning some life skills bless his little heart) and I'm getting a tad bored with all the he said/she said malarkey


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 6, 2006)

I had been warming to Nikki but her performance in the diary room last night put her right down in my estimation.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 6, 2006)

They still don't seem to be doing very many tasks this year. I know they just did the nerd one, but mostly they seem to be left alone. They ask for beer, they get it, etc.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 6, 2006)

Also, I love Glynn now. "I know the technique of washing clothes"


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 6, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Just to clarify my point which wasn't well made and you've misunderstood - Britsh kids copied the words of the American popular/black culture because it was the (that word again) fashion.



I understood your point perfectly, I just believe that you're not completely right.



> if it wasn't why aren't white or black kids on the whole using Punjabi/Urdu veinacular?  Mixing isn't a guarantee of anything.



Now you do me a favour.....kids ain't going round using urdu or punjabi because those languages haven't been assimilated into popular youth culture as much as Caribbean Patois or American street Slang, If you really thought about it you'd realise that it's because they don't have the 'english' language in common....another thing that CP and AS both have in common? Black people that's what. Parts of black culture that have been embraced by the mainstream, just as black people themselves have been slowly assimilated and accepted.

That is exactly why  Grace calling Ashlyene a 'Wigga' was out of order....equally calling her 'a black ghetto Ho'....whatever Ashlyene is or isn't, Grace, Imogen amd lisa are buying into, whether it be habit or fashion, Black culture in some way....That is why they had absolutely no right to insult someone else for it.

You stated earlier this was getting pedantic...I reckon that's the pot calling the kettle black.....


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 6, 2006)

What gets me is that they all spend their entire time in that house bitching like mad behind each other's backs, and then become really indignant and outraged when anyone dares accuse them of being bitchy or back stabbing  
The way some of them go on about how they're such nice people, never have a bad word to say about anyone etc etc. Erm right


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 6, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> What gets me is that they all spend their entire time in that house bitching like mad behind each other's backs, and then become really indignant and outraged when anyone dares accuse them of being bitchy or back stabbing
> The way some of them go on about how they're such nice people, never have a bad word to say about anyone etc etc. Erm right



It's classic playground stuff magnified by C4 editting, but your exactly right nevertheless.


----------



## sparkling (Jun 6, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> What gets me is that they all spend their entire time in that house bitching like mad behind each other's backs, and then become really indignant and outraged when anyone dares accuse them of being bitchy or back stabbing
> The way some of them go on about how they're such nice people, never have a bad word to say about anyone etc etc. Erm right



They seem to really believe this as well.   Grace last night complaining of how 'tired' she is of all the bitchiness.    Does she not hear the words that come out of her lips.

As for Richard he now seems to be fighting a lone campaign within the house to stop the bullying without realising that he is setting himself up to be the next victim.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

I just wish the girls would stop bitching for long enough to teach Sam how to do his bloody make up properly. WTF doe he think he looks like with those red cheeks?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2006)

She, belushi! She!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Ok, let's have a post-nomination, pre-result *oddsflash!*
> 
> Michelle Fowler: 2.78 Grace?
> The sweaty Klingon: 3.5 Sam?
> ...


Can we have the real names please?
I've worked out a few (see above) but don't know what the othe nicknames mean


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 6, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Can we have the real names please?
> I've worked out a few (see above) but don't know what the othe nicknames mean



Michelle Fowler: 2.78 *Grace*
The sweaty Klingon: 3.5 *Sam*
Bez-in-a-skirt: 9.2 *Lisa*
DairyLea: 9.4 *Lea*
Tricky Dickie: 12.0 *Richard*
Elizabeth "Showgirls" Berkley: 16.0 *Aisleyne*
Imodium: 32.0 *Imogen*
Princess Steptoe: 36.0 *Nikki*
Toska: 140.0 *Mikey*
Glen: 180.0 *Glyn*
Perfect Pete: 750.0 *Pete*


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2006)

Ta - why Toska for Mikey?


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 6, 2006)

I have no idea. I got that one through process of elimination.


----------



## xes (Jun 6, 2006)

Princess Steptoe


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 6, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Ta - why Toska for Mikey?



something to do with our friends up north...


----------



## milesy (Jun 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I just wish the girls would stop bitching for long enough to teach Sam how to do his bloody make up properly. WTF doe he think he looks like with those red cheeks?



she looks like a bright red apple, the shiniest in the fruit bowl


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> something to do with our friends up north...



PMSL   spot on comparison.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> PMSL   spot on comparison.



Can't take the credit for it though...i read it earlier in this thread.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> She, belushi! She!



'She' has a penis, however much he wishes he didnt.

Personaly I think Nikky is on to something and Sam is just pretending to be a tranny in order to hang out in the toilets with the girls


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

What kind of odds can I get on Lea taking Glyn's cherry?


----------



## milesy (Jun 6, 2006)

nikki is a twat.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> 'She' has a penis, however much he wishes he didnt.
> 
> Personaly I think Nikky is on to something and Sam is just pretending to be a tranny in order to hang out in the toilets with the girls



 

what a load of wank


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> what a load of wank



Exactly my point


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> 'She' has a penis, however much he wishes he didnt.
> 
> Personaly I think Nikky is on to something and Sam is just pretending to be a tranny in order to hang out in the toilets with the girls


I don't think so.
If Sam wants to be a woman, we should respect that by not referring to her as a man.


----------



## milesy (Jun 6, 2006)

i think the reason why sam is so clingy and needy round the girls is because she wants to be like them or admires them or something, not because she fancies them or anything like that. and nikki's faux outrage when sam said about her wanting a shag was just cringe-worthy. fucking knob-end, that nikki.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 6, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I don't think so.
> If Sam wants to be a woman, we should respect that by not referring to her as a man.



agreed. nikki wants to get over herself and understand that not everyone with a dick fancies the scrawny arse off her


----------



## sparkling (Jun 6, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> i think the reason why sam is so clingy and needy round the girls is because she wants to be like them or admires them or something, not because she fancies them or anything like that. and nikki's faux outrage when sam said about her wanting a shag was just cringe-worthy. fucking knob-end, that nikki.



Top post   Nikki deserved a good slap yesterday.   Thats my informed opinion anyway.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I don't think so.
> If Sam wants to be a woman, we should respect that by not referring to her as a man.



Then she should have the op. While she has a penis she is by definition a man.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 6, 2006)

She 18 years of age, she's not had time to have the op yet.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 6, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Top post   Nikki deserved a good slap yesterday.   Thats my informed opinion anyway.



i know! stupid bitch. if i was sam i would've told her to stop being such a precious cow and get over it. it was obvious sam was joking


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Then she should have the op. While she has a penis she is by definition a man.


Before 'gender reassignment' one has to live as the opposite sex for quite a while, to 'get used to it' - this will of course be what Sam is doing and we should respect that. Referring to her as 'he' is denigrating her IMO


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Before 'gender reassignment' one has to live as the opposite sex for quite a while, to 'get used to it' - this will of course be what Sam is doing and we should respect that. Referring to her as 'he' is denigrating her IMO



She doesnt want the op - she was saying the other night.  I think he's confused more than anything else.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> She doesnt want the op - she was saying the other night.  I think he's confused more than anything else.



Well as she's only 19 she has plenty of time to think about it.....


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Well as she's only 19 she has plenty of time to think about it.....



Right, so he's thinking about becoming a woman...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2006)

I dunno - I can't think of her as a bloke!


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I dunno - I can't think of her as a bloke!



I can't think of him as a woman!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Right, so he's thinking about becoming a woman...



I meant that she has lots of time to live as a woman and think about going for the op....quite an important time wouldn't you say? It's a big thing to do, have to be completely sure and all that.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I meant that she has lots of time to live as a woman and think about going for the op....quite an important time wouldn't you say? It's a big thing to do, have to be completely sure and all that.



But why do you think he wants to become a woman? He's said himself he doesn't want to have a sex change operation.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> But why do you think he wants to become a woman? He's said himself he doesn't want to have a sex change operation.



I honestly and obviously am not in a position to answer that. I understood that she doesn't want the op now but that could change.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 6, 2006)

She doesn't HAVE to be either, "gender" is a fluid thing. She obviously choses to be more towards the female end of the spectrum, whether she wants an operation or not.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> She doesn't HAVE to be either, "gender" is a fluid thing. She obviously choses to be more towards the female end of the spectrum, whether she wants an operation or not.



Really? sexuality is a fluid thing, I'm not sure thats true of gender.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Really? sexuality is a fluid thing, I'm not sure thats true of gender.



the definition of gender is what you feel you are.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2006)

I would definitely say that it was as fluid as sexuality


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> the definition of gender is what you feel you are.



Really? Okay then, I'm going to be a man today but a woman on Mondays and Thursdays.

The last week of each month I'm going to be Black, except for September when I'm going to be Chinese.


----------



## "Pete" (Jun 6, 2006)

People should respect his right to be a woman and have babies.


----------



## Santino (Jun 6, 2006)

Belushi, does it really bother you so much that some people call her a 'she'? Do you not have better things to worry about?


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

Alex B said:
			
		

> Belushi, does it really bother you so much that some people call her a 'she'? Do you not have better things to worry about?



It doesnt bother me in the slightest, people took me up on the fact I refered to him as he.

Though TBH the modern consumersit notion that identity is something that we can pick and choose identites as easily as puicking a breakfast cereal is one that ino is deeply flawed.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Really? Okay then, I'm going to be a man today but a woman on Mondays and Thursdays.
> 
> The last week of each month I'm going to be Black, except for September when I'm going to be Chinese.



from wikipedia:



> Since the 1950s, the term gender has been increasingly used to distinguish a social role (gender role) and/or personal identity (gender identity) from biological sex. Sexologist John Money wrote in 1955, “[t]he term gender role is used to signify all those things that a person says or does to disclose himself or herself as having the status of boy or man, girl or woman, respectively. It includes, but is not restricted to, sexuality in the sense of eroticism.”[6] Elements of such a role include clothing, speech patterns, movement and other factors not solely limited to biological sex.



why does this bother you so much anyway?


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> why does this bother you so much anyway?



Nice way to attempt to frame the debate dolly


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Nice way to attempt to frame the debate dolly



wtf?


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> wtf?



Your 'why does it bother you so much' line, its a juvenile attempt to frame debate.

Conversely, why does it bother you so much that I refer to him as he?


----------



## thefuse (Jun 6, 2006)

Pete said:
			
		

> People should respect his right to be a woman and have babies.


what he said ^^^  

i knew a guy who had a sex change about 20 years ago btw and his old friends mostly still refer to him as geoff. not because we're nasty horrible people  but because its very difficult to think of him in any other way.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Really? Okay then, I'm going to be a man today but a woman on Mondays and Thursdays.
> 
> The last week of each month I'm going to be Black, except for September when I'm going to be Chinese.



If you dress and behave as a woman on Mondays and Thursday, I'm happy to call you "she" on those days. I don't see the problem there.

I won't fall for your race straw-man though. Nice try.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 6, 2006)

I have trouble thinking of Sam as being anything other than a 'he' ever since they showed Sam shaving Sam's face!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 6, 2006)

Pete said:
			
		

> People should respect his right to be a woman and have babies.


Babies?! Where's the foetus gonna gestate?! You gonna keep it in a box?!


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

> If you dress and behave as a woman on Mondays and Thursday,



Sure, just as soon as your able to define exactly what 'dressing and behaving' like a woman entails


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Babies?! Where's the foetus gonna gestate?! You gonna keep it in a box?!



But every woman has a right to bear a child dammit!


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> I have trouble thinking of Sam as being anything other than a 'he' ever since they showed Sam shaving Sam's face!



That and the penis and the hanging around the showers


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Sure, just as soon as your able to define exactly what 'dressing and behaving' like a woman entails



Whatever you want it to entail.

If you were to stand in front of me dressed in a clown suit and top hat and say you regard yourself as a woman and wanted to be addressed as "she", that's cool with me and I'll call you "she".


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Whatever you want it to entail.
> 
> If you were to stand in front of me dressed in a clown suit and top hat and say you regard yourself as a woman and wanted to be addressed as "she", that's cool with me and I'll call you "she".



Fairplay, that'll come in hany next time someone accuses me of being a male chauvanist


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 6, 2006)

Why, get accused of it often do you?


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Why, get accused of it often do you?



Yeah, but you know Marxist-Feminists.

They're gonne be gutted now I'm a sister!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Your 'why does it bother you so much' line, its a juvenile attempt to frame debate.
> 
> Conversely, why does it bother you so much that I refer to him as he?



why is my being interested in the fact that her wanting to be referred to as a woman as opposed to a man bothers you  juvenile?  

and your attitude bothers me because it is blinkered, uncaring, disrespectful and down-right ignorant


----------



## zed66 (Jun 6, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> i think the reason why sam is so clingy and needy round the girls is because she wants to be like them or admires them or something, not because she fancies them or anything like that. and nikki's faux outrage when sam said about her wanting a shag was just cringe-worthy. fucking knob-end, that nikki.


I've only got into BB7 in the last week or two, but that scene in the diary room with the faux outraged whining self obsessed spoilt lttle brat was possibly the single most cringeworthy thing I have ever seen on TV. I kept willing Sam to tell Nikki to fuck right off and get over herself, but Sam is obviously lacking the confidence to do it at the moment.Here's hoping someone tells her to do one and soon.

Fair shout to the producers this time, they really have excelled themselves with tracking down some choice specimens.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> why is my being interested in the fact that her wanting to be referred to as a woman as opposed to a man bothers you so much juvenile? confused:
> 
> and your attitude bothers me because it is blinkered, uncaring, disrespectful and down-right ignorant



Why beacuse I've dared not to agree with you?  

You do understand the difference between a Transvestite and Transgender dont you?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 6, 2006)

Accidentally switched on BB last night. Who's the docker in a dress?


----------



## zed66 (Jun 6, 2006)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> agreed. nikki wants to get over herself and understand that not everyone with a dick fancies the scrawny arse off her


Amen to that.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Why beacuse I've dared not to agree with you?


no. because i find your attitude blinkered, uncaring, disrespectful and ignorant. as i think i mentioned already.




			
				Belushi said:
			
		

> You do understand the difference between a Transvestite and Transgender dont you?



yes. what's your point?


----------



## N_igma (Jun 6, 2006)

Can we not all agree on one thing, Sam being a freak of nature.  

Ok, Grace needs to get out first and foremost, just looking at that snobby "I'm better than you" face makes my blood boil, hate her. Hate Nikki too, she needs a right kicking just to put her in her place. I want a few new contestants in there, this year has all the right ingredients but it's just not working for some reason.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 6, 2006)

Its her right...


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> no. because i find your attitude blinkered, uncaring, disrespectful and ignorant. as i think i mentioned already.



Why? because I disagree with you?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Why? because I disagree with you?



i think you're being deliberately obtuse and know exactly why i'm referring to you as the above. but...

...because you're refusing to acknowledge the wishes/feelings of sam who wants to be known as 'she' and you’re making a point of calling her 'he'.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> i think you're being deliberately obtuse and know exactly why i'm referring to you as the above. but...
> 
> ...because you're refusing to acknowledge the wishes/feelings of sam who wants to be known as 'she' and you’re making a point of calling her 'he'.



Right so I'm 





> blinkered, uncaring, disrespectful and ignorant.


because I dont refer to some bloke as 'she'  

Identity isn't like a breakfast cereal, you cant just pick and choose. Sam has a sex change op and then I'll accept her as a woman, as it is all I see is a creepy, confused young man who's said himself he doesn't want to lose his penis.


----------



## TV_Helen (Jun 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Why beacuse I've dared not to agree with you?
> 
> You do understand the difference between a Transvestite and Transgender dont you?



Transvestite and transsexual are both specific terms that come under the general coverall banner of transgender.

I hate the way the BB website uses the male pronouns for Sam.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Right so I'm because I dont refer to some bloke as 'she'
> 
> Identity isn't like a breakfast cereal, you cant just pick and choose. Sam has a sex change op and then I'll accept her as a woman, as it is all I see is a creepy, confused young man who's said himself he doesn't want to lose his penis.



 whatever. i can't be bothered to go through it all again. 

i think you're being a fucking prick but there you go.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> whatever. i can't be bothered to go through it all again.
> 
> i think you're being a fucking prick but there you go.



And I think you're being a twat but I'm sure you'll live.

Come back with a decent arguement instead of hurling abuse and I'll take you seriously.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Come back with a decent arguement instead of hurling abuse and I'll take you seriously.



what's the point?! i told you what i thought, discussed gender as a social construct and pointed out that there was very little (read: no) harm in respecting her wishes to being referred to as she. you retorted with the same ignorant, bigoted shite you've been coming out with all day. i'm bored of it now. sorry.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> what's the point?! i told you what i thought, discussed gender as a social construct and pointed out that there was very little (read: no) harm in respecting her wishes to being referred to as she. you retorted with the same ignorant, bigoted shite you've been coming out with all day. i'm bored of it now. sorry.



Really? I thought you spurted a bit of half digested po-mo crap and then started with the abuse when you failed to convince me


----------



## Pingu (Jun 6, 2006)

so have we worked out what to call him\her?

its just that i have been waiting for this to be sorted out before i make any comments about them.


so anyhow

whats the odds on the who shags who stakes?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Really? I thought you spurted a bit of half digested po-mo crap and then started with the abuse when you failed to convince me



hehe, i couldn't give a pigs arse about convincing you. it's pretty clear you're going to remain closed-minded and blinkered on this one! 

and what’s wrong with calling someone a dick when you find their views uninformed and abhorrent? i think you just want to harp on about me “abusing” you to shift the focus from your being a twat (ooo some more abuse for you!)


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> hehe, i couldn't give a pigs arse about convincing you. it's pretty clear you're going to remain closed-minded and blinkered on this one!
> 
> and what’s wrong with calling someone a dick when you find their views uninformed and abhorrent? i think you just want to harp on about me “abusing” you to shift the focus from your being a twat (ooo some more abuse for you!)



PMSL didnt take long for your true colours to show did it


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> PMSL didnt take long for your true colours to show did it



well i've been posting here for 3 and a half years so it's taken that long i guess! hehe, you've resorted to posting gibberish. nice one! 

edit: nice tag!


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> well i've been posting here for 3 and a half years so it's taken that long i guess! hehe, you've resorted to posting gibberish. nice one!



Still here? You keep threatening to stomp off because I dont agree with you but its taking you a while


----------



## milesy (Jun 6, 2006)

Pingu said:
			
		

> so have we worked out what to call him\her?



"sam"


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> "sam"



'Sam The Man'


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 6, 2006)

Alright Belushi and dolly's gal, can we just pretend you BOTH got the last word instead of this boring to and fro?

Anyone got any news on what's going on in the house today?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Still here? You keep threatening to stomp off because I dont agree with you but its taking you a while



nah sweet cheeks, i said i couldn't be bothered to go through my sam argument with you again. but nice try.

(yesssssssssssssssssssssss! i got the last word. me me me! wOOt!  )

(*does the last word dance*)


----------



## tommers (Jun 6, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Alright Belushi and dolly's gal, can we just pretend you BOTH got the last word instead of this boring to and fro?
> 
> Anyone got any news on what's going on in the house today?



arguments!  

bit like real life.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> nah sweet cheeks, i said i couldn't be bothered to go through my sam argument with you again. but nice try.
> 
> (yesssssssssssssssssssssss! i got the last word. me me me! wOOt!  )
> 
> (*does the last word dance*)



Was it worth losing your dignity for though?


----------



## Belushi (Jun 6, 2006)

Anyway? what odds can I get on Sam The Man knobbing Nikki before the series is out?


----------



## Fingers (Jun 6, 2006)

Dawns hunger strike continues, accourding the the good mentalists at Digital Spy, she was rushed to hospital feeling faint last night


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 6, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Was it worth losing your dignity for though?



i never had any in the first place  

i blame my mum.

and society.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 6, 2006)

Betting sites are filtered at my work so could anyone give me an update as to what they stand at now? (www.betdirect.net)

Cheers


----------



## Fingers (Jun 6, 2006)

other things of interest, Nikki is still sencond most popular int he house jdging by this DS forum poll (by quite a margin)


Aisleyne    
65 
7.74% 

Glyn    
72 
8.57% 

Grace    
38 
4.52% 

Imogen    
35 
4.17% 

Lea    
30 
3.57% 

Lisa    
9 
1.07% 

Mikey    
11 
1.31%

Nikki    
154 
18.33% 

Pete    
299 
35.60% 

Richard    
107 
12.74% 

Sam    
20 
2.38%


----------



## Fingers (Jun 6, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Betting sites are filtered at my work so could anyone give me an update as to what they stand at now? (www.betdirect.net)
> 
> Cheers




  Pete  2/5    

  Glyn   11/2  

  Nikki  19/2    

  Richard   14/1      

  Mikey  22/1     

  Imogen   28/1     

  Lisa  45/1      

  Grace   45/1     

  Lea  50/1     

  Any Other (Also Inc Aisleyne and Sam)   11/2


----------



## Fingers (Jun 6, 2006)

or for the decimal heads

Pete  1.40    


  Glyn   6.50     


  Nikki  10.50    


  Richard   15.00     


  Mikey  23.00    


  Imogen   29.00     


  Lisa  46.00    


  Grace   46.00     


  Lea  51.00    


  Any Other (Also Inc Aisleyne and Sam)   6.50


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 6, 2006)

fookin ell fingers. you're interesting


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2006)

Fingers said:
			
		

> or for the decimal heads
> 
> Pete  1.40
> 
> ...


I don't get this one

 
What does this show?


----------



## pootle (Jun 6, 2006)

Fingers said:
			
		

> Dawns hunger strike continues, accourding the the good mentalists at Digital Spy, she was rushed to hospital feeling faint last night



Dawn? You mean the Dawn what was thrown out?

Who cares about _*her*_ 

Are this weeks nominations going to be announced on LB tonight, does anyone know?


----------



## Santino (Jun 6, 2006)

Do they not do live nominations any more?


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 6, 2006)

not live nominations - according to Dermot in this week's heat, the nominating process takes on average 3 hours  

But AFAIK they'll show nomination results live on BBLB 7.30 onwards. must...dash...home


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 6, 2006)

The Channel 4 insider money is ON - I've been out all day but apparently it was all lumped onto Nikki and Sam in the same five minutes that it was lumped onto Sezer last week. Funny that. Heaven forbid that BBLB rehearsals had anything to do with it and those responsible get rumbled.
I wonder who's up this week...  

Pre-nominations announcement *oddsflash!*

The sweaty Klingon: 1.55
Princess Steptoe: 3.65
Michelle Fowler: 11.0
Bez-in-a-skirt: 14.0
All others: waaay over 50's.

Draw your own conclusions. I'd say that Sam and Nikki are up in a two-way head-off and that Grace the evil genius has escaped nomination again. Of course, this could all be a cunning ruse to draw a bit of money in to the market on Grace and then strike, but I honestly don't think they're that clever.
Muppets.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 6, 2006)

Gasp! Aisleyne nominated Sam, the evil cow.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2006)

Why does nominating someone make them evil? They have to nominate someone


----------



## exosculate (Jun 6, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Gasp! Aisleyne nominated Sam, the evil cow.




Thats cos she thinks she will be up and wants to ensure Sam is up as she feels confident that she will beat Sam in a head to head.

Pure plastic, self-indulgent, can I stay in a bit longer please, I haven't shown my arse enough yet to command the correct fees from loaded mag, wankiness.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 6, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Why does nominating someone make them evil? They have to nominate someone



Because it shows a level of duplicity I'd thought was beyond even her.  
I actually really like Aisleyne now. She's doin' the do.  

Orang Utan - if you don't mind me asking are c4 doing anything to sort this 'insider trading' out? I know you don't have anything to do with BB, but I'm assuming there's a fair bit of office gossip doing the rounds. These people are making thousands every time. Obv don't want to put you in an awkward spot and I know it's nothing to do with you, so feel free to ignore etc...


----------



## exosculate (Jun 6, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Because it shows a level of duplicity I'd thought was beyond even her.
> I actually really like Aisleyne now. She's doin' the do.
> 
> Orang Utan - if you don't mind me asking are c4 doing anything to sort this 'insider trading' out? I know you don't have anything to do with BB, but I'm assuming there's a fair bit of office gossip doing the rounds. These people are making thousands every time. Obv don't want to put you in an awkward spot and I know it's nothing to do with you, so feel free to ignore etc...




Are you both TV people?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2006)

I know nowt about insider trading - Endemol have all the inside knowledge - maybe a few C4 transmission staff (though not me) are party to some secrets cos they might hear something on line feeds but Endemol do all the editing before they feed it to C4.
People talk very little about BB ior any other telly in the office - most of us hate telly, esp Big Brother - I don't mind it cos it means less work for me cos there are less tapes and more line feeds.

I may edit this post later if I think I've said too much.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Because it shows a level of duplicity I'd thought was beyond even her.
> I actually really like Aisleyne now. She's doin' the do.
> )


It's impossible to be honest in that house - you'd be isolated very quickly if you were!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks for that OU, I'd better not quote it then!
They do seem to keep things very tight, but there's always a couple of muppets who get info at five-ish and suddenly wreck the market - boom! If they had any sense they could play it cool and make a fortune, but there you go... techies I reckon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> ... techies I reckon.


Deffo


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 6, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Are you both TV people?



No mate, I'm a chef.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Are you both TV people?


Of course not! How did you get that impression?


----------



## TV_Helen (Jun 6, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> No mate, I'm a chef.


Are you the chief chef or are you a mischief chef?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm purposely getting drunk right now (for inspiration) so that I can spend the evening doing my oh so great caricatures, as per celeb bb


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 6, 2006)

TV_Helen said:
			
		

> Are you the chief chef or are you a mischief chef?



I'm a mystery chef.  

Oh, and confirmed btw - Sam and Nikki are up for the public vote on friday. Who'd a thunk it?

eviction *oddsflash!*

The sweaty Klingon: 1.39
Princess Steptoe: 3.6

No value in the overwhelming fave at the moment, but there's always the possibility that Nikki may go into self-destruct mode with the stress of being nominated. Don't discount the possibility that she may walk.
Obv Endemol will want to keep Nikki (entertaining menkle) over Sam (stalky, scary menkle), so I'd expect very nice editing for Nikki.
The thing about Nikki is: she's very polarising. I can see a lot of people (girls in particular) really wanting her out, even though she's hilarious at times. Sam is just... weird. Not hated exactly, just pitied. I can't see many people bothering to pick up the phone and vote him out, and in a negative vote that could spell potential disaster for Nikki. That's a longshot by the way, but may be worth thinking about.

Weird one this week. Could even be a flip-flop if we're lucky.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 6, 2006)

Ok so I got £10 on Sam at 1.7 but panicked a bit and stuck £3 on Nikki at 2.8 when it was obvious those two were up (suppose it could be seen as damage limitation!) Still think Sam will go which will make me £4 richer! (But if Nikki goes I only lose £1.60 rather than £10, and now there's only two up I don't think the odds will be great from now on)

Is that any good for my first BB bet O&L?!


----------



## TV_Helen (Jun 6, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I'm a mystery chef.




You are? Then Get Stuffed!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Ok so I got £10 on Sam at 1.7


1.7/1?
Are they real odds?
Is it worth the bet?


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 6, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> 1.7/1?
> Are they real odds?
> Is it worth the bet?


It was 17/10 (which is pretty good considering what they are now!!)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 6, 2006)

TV_Helen said:
			
		

> You are? Then Get Stuffed!



Good call!


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 6, 2006)

I can't help wondering if Sam might be thinking being a girl might not be so great after all.

I feel sorry for her. I even found myself shouting at the telly last night "what she needs to do is grow a pair of bollocks!!  










































oops


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 6, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Ok so I got £10 on Sam at 1.7 but panicked a bit and stuck £3 on Nikki at 2.8 when it was obvious those two were up (suppose it could be seen as damage limitation!) Still think Sam will go which will make me £4 richer! (But if Nikki goes I only lose £1.60 rather than £10, and now there's only two up I don't think the odds will be great from now on)
> 
> Is that any good for my first BB bet O&L?!


Note to self...next time you put a bet on make sure you can add up! (I thought I was gonna win £7 on Sam not £17!)

Ok, these are my bets...

Sam = £10 x 1.7 (=total return of £27)
Nikki = £3 x 17/5 & £3 x 14/5 (=total return of £24.6)

Now I probably added those up completely wrong (if someone can check?!) but I work it out as I have made a minimum of £8.6 if Nikki goes and £11 if Sam goes?


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 6, 2006)

btw, does anyone know who Pete nominated this week?


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 6, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> btw, does anyone know who Pete nominated this week?


Dunno but I heard he'd called them a *ahem* wanker


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 6, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Ok so I got £10 on Sam at 1.7 but panicked a bit and stuck £3 on Nikki at 2.8 when it was obvious those two were up (suppose it could be seen as damage limitation!) Still think Sam will go which will make me £4 richer! (But if Nikki goes I only lose £1.60 rather than £10, and now there's only two up I don't think the odds will be great from now on)
> 
> Is that any good for my first BB bet O&L?!



1.7 on Sam = good (he's at 1.3 now).
2.8 on Nikki = not good! (she's at 4.9)

Nah, that's alright I think, you did well on Sam. You could have got far better odds on Nikki and dutched it properly (profit on both) but Sam is a big fave and you're not exactly going to lose the student loan if Nikki causes an upset. You could probably adjust it again now at 4.9 if you were determined to avoid any possibility at all of losing a couple of quid. Just try to anticipate the way the odds are going. Sam goes in, Nikki goes out etc...

I traded a lot before nominations and will end up even if Sam goes and win a lot if Nikki gets the boot. Nikki was my longest shot to face eviction and a  pleasant surprise. I'll balance it up later, but ideally I'd like Nikki to lose it completely and start alienating every voter group in the land.
And let's face it - when the Princess loses it, she really loses it.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 6, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> btw, does anyone know who Pete nominated this week?



This is unconfirmed so far, but looks like the real deal:

Aisleyne – Sam & Nicki
Glyn – Sam & Nicki
Grace – Sam & Aisleyne
Lea – Nicki & Richard
Mikey – Sam & Aisleyne
Nicki – Richard & Sam
Pete – Lisa & Nicki
Richard – Lisa & Grace
Sam – Lea & Richard
Imogen and Lisa Banned.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 6, 2006)

Pete nominated Lisa - wow!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 6, 2006)

So...seeing as Nikki's odds seem to be getting steadily better, I should watch BB Live every night, wait for Nikki to go mental and put a couple more quid on her, then wait til the next night (highlight show) and wait for everyone to start putting their money on her, until a stage where Sam's odds will make the same money back as Nikki pre-mental burst!?

Or maybe I should take what I got and try not to be clever?!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 6, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> So...seeing as Nikki's odds seem to be getting steadily better, I should watch BB Live every night, wait for Nikki to go mental and put a couple more quid on her, then wait til the next night (highlight show) and wait for everyone to start putting their money on her, until a stage where Sam's odds will make the same money back as Nikki pre-mental burst!?
> 
> Or maybe I should take what I got and try not to be clever?!



A nine-to-five job is _soo_ much simpler


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 6, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> This is unconfirmed so far, but looks like the real deal:
> 
> Aisleyne – Sam & Nicki
> Glyn – Sam & Nicki
> ...





You are the buisness! (blows big kiss)

I thought Pete might nominate Lisa, he seems to almost dislike her now. I was very dissapointed by her deflecting to the plastics.

I did feel sorry for Sam, but how could she nominate Lea and Richard? 

Richard has gone out of his way to be nice to her, more than anyone else.

tut, tut, tut...


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 6, 2006)

Stop doing maths 

I'm here for the prurient voyerism.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 6, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> So...seeing as Nikki's odds seem to be getting steadily better, I should watch BB Live every night, wait for Nikki to go mental and put a couple more quid on her, then wait til the next night (highlight show) and wait for everyone to start putting their money on her, until a stage where Sam's odds will make the same money back as Nikki pre-mental burst!?
> 
> Or maybe I should take what I got and try not to be clever?!



Ummm...  
The second option I think. Don't bother watching the live feed every night for the sake of a tenner - barwork pays better per hour and digital spy is there for a reason.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 6, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Stop doing maths
> 
> I'm here for the prurient voyerism.



Sorry!
It's always like this on a tuesday and friday. More purient voyerism coming up soon.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 6, 2006)

Here's the hot-off-the-press lowdown if anyone's interested:

"----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TUESDAY 6 JUNE 2006
BIG BROTHER NOMINATIONS RESULT

NIKKI AND SAM FACE THE PUBLIC VOTE
AFTER SECOND ROUND OF NOMINATIONS


Yesterday, nine of the Big Brother housemates went into the Diary Room to individually nominate the two housemates they most want evicted from the house. Aisleyne and Sam were able to cast their votes for the first time, but once again Imogen found herself banned from nominations, having discussed the process a few days earlier, as well as Lisa.

Nikki (4 votes) and Sam (5 votes) received the most nominations and therefore face eviction via the public vote on Friday 9 June.

On hearing the news, Nikki shrieked with shock and her housemates looked stunned. Sam simply nodded and shrugged when he heard his name and Nikki tried to keep smiling as everyone gave her a hug.

Voting lines open during tonight's Big Brother's Little Brother (Tuesday 6 June) and will close during the LIVE Channel 4 shows on Friday 2 June at 8.30pm. The eviction will then take place LIVE during the live 10pm programme when the third evictee will be greeted by their friends, family and, of course, Davina McCall for their first post-Big Brother TV interview. Not only that, but after they leave the house, another housemate will enter - a lucky 'Golden Ticket' winner chosen completely at random.

Viewers can vote to evict in the following ways:
VOTING BY PHONE
" Viewers can vote to evict NIKKI on 09011 32 33 10
Viewers in Republic of Ireland can call 1514 712 010
" Viewers can vote to evict SAM on 09011 32 33 15
Viewers in Republic of Ireland can call 1514 712 015

UK calls cost 50p, with 10p going to charity. Mobile and other network rates may vary.
ROI calls cost 75c, with 14c going to charity. Mobile and other network rates may vary.


VOTING BY TEXT MESSAGE
Viewers can simply send a text message with the word vote, followed by the name of the contestant they want to vote out, to the Big Brother shortcode 84444. They will then receive a message confirming their vote has been registered.
Text votes costs 50p / 70c each plus service providers' usual text message rate. 10p / 14c goes to charity.

Whilst the housemates do not know how each of the others voted in the privacy of the Diary Room, we can divulge who voted for who?.

Aisleyne voted for Nikki and Sam
Talking about her reasons for choosing Nikki, Aisleyne said, "She's just a little bit annoying?and I don't think that she likes me, it's all a pretence?she turns her nose up at the things that I say." Her final comments included, "She's just performing for the cameras all the time" and "she keeps having tantrums".

Aisleyne nominated Sam because of an argument concerning bed-sharing. "She's put words into my mouth, Lea's mouth and Dicky's mouth." She went on to say she found Sam "a bit fake, a bit false" and "insincere when Lea and Dicky won to stay in the house last week." Aisleyne said she was annoyed by Sam's "fibbing" and "sometimes she's a little bit intense, she's just on my case?I just need my space."

Glyn nominated Sam and Nikki
Glyn commented that Sam was "in my face" and also "boring?she makes me wanna fall asleep." He added that he hates her smoking: "It's disgusting." Glyn added that he felt Sam was being insincere. "She wants to make friends, but she tries too hard and it comes over as fake."

Glyn nominated Nikki because she was "selfish?I gave her my dressing gown and she didn't say thank you." He continued, "She talks too much London?she talks about stuff that I can't even imagine?I find it really boring, I feel really left out". He added that Nikki would often correct him, "I think Nikki thinks she's above everyone."

Grace voted for Aisleyne and Sam
On Aisleyne, Grace explained, "I just don't like her, I don't like the way she's come into the house and taken the lead." She told Big Brother that she also took offence to Aisleyne's dress code, "If I have to look at that a**e again, I'll go mad". Grace added that she found Aisleyne "shallow" and "false": "There's nothing genuine about her."

Grace nominated Sam because "I feel that she came into the house and tried to stir up sh*t?I find her false as well, I can't take anything she says genuinely." Grace continued with comments about Sam employing "schoolgirl tactics": "She's just trying to play a game, be friends to everyone?she tries to play people off against one another."

Lea nominated Nikki and Richard
Lea's reasons for choosing Nikki included: "Sometimes she makes the group feel uncomfortable. She called her "insensitive" as "she doesn't think before she opens her mouth". Lea went on to say, "She wants to have it all her own way and she gets angry a lot of the time?she gets irate at the smallest things."

Lea nominated Richard because of an argument which occurred yesterday. "I'm starting to distrust him a lot," she said, adding, "He made me question our friendship." The argument upset Lea, "He shouldn't have pushed boundaries." She commented on what she saw as Richard's "lies" and "abuse" and told Big Brother, "He's acting?so that people like him."

Mikey voted for Sam and Aisleyne
His reasons for choosing Sam were "because I just find her annoying?she walks around the house really loud" and "she stinks the house out with fags". Mikey went on to say, "Even when Sam speaks, it winds me up - Sam's voice goes through me." He added, "She disturbs me when I don't wanna be disturbed" and commented, " he takes ages and ages in the bathroom."

Mikey nominated Aisleyne "because she's an inconsiderate person with her comments and her actions", referring in particular to the night Sezer was evicted. He continued, "She doesn't say thanks for anything, she's got no manners." Mikey spoke of Aisleyne's behaviour with others since arriving a week ago. "She made no effort with anyone else apart from the people she gets on with?she puts on a front?she's not really being nice."

Nikki nominated Richard and Sam
On Richard, Nikki commented, "At first, I thought he was really nice" but conceded that Richard was now "very sneaky, very devious, I don't trust him anymore", especially when he hid the alcohol last week. "He robbed us!" Nikki added that she was frustrated at his "butting into conversations" and that "he tries to suck up to everyone". She branded Richard "rude", because "he called me a hypochondriac behind my back."

Nikki's comments on Sam included, "She's driving me up the wall?just always there, every time I breathe she's next to me?it's suffocating me." She continued that Sam was "constantly in our ears" with incessant talking, and said, "I've got a migraine?it's just a bit draining." She ended by saying Sam was "hard work, full-on, she needs constant attention."

Pete nominated Lisa and Nikki
He voted for Lisa because "I've become quite annoyed by her?when I saved a bee from the pool and she kinda like wanted to kill it, put it out of its misery?I was just trying to help it out and she was going on and on and on about it." He also nominated her because she's "really getting on my nerves?she blows smoke in my face but then the next minute she says 'you're angry with me' when I'm not? and storms off?she asks if I'm alright all the time?I always have to reassure her?she's quite heavy handed with she pokes me. I can't stand being poked or blowing smoke in my face. I don't feel relaxed around her."

He nominated Nikki because "she doesn't eat food that we make her" and "when Sezer went she whispered to me that she wanted Richard to go and I thought that was unfair because he's been really good to her." He also nominated her because of her "temper tantrums sometimes about nothing at all."

Richard voted for Lisa and Grace
Richard nominated Lisa "aka Krakatoa" because "I know she doesn't like me" and "she doesn't like when I confront her on things. She jumps around the room screaming like a banshee. She takes everything the wrong way?Lisa agitates everyone?she smokes like you wouldn't believe, puffing all over the place."

He voted for Grace because "she wasn't very inviting towards Sam and Ashleyne" and "she has a strong position with the girls, she's the leader of the pack, the queen bee of the house, the plastics?.and doesn't use her influence for positive reasons, she uses them for negative reasons?the other 2 follow her lead. It will be good to see Imogen and Nikki break off?she's influential over the other 2 girls?she's got the strongest personality - domineering, very loud?Nikki and Imogen need to be more aware of the falseness of Grace."

Sam voted for Lea and Richard
Sam nominated Lea because "I think she's been to motherly towards Pete and Pete needs to breathe?Pete needs his own space to become himself" and "she's got a game plan, she's tactical, bitchy and two-faced?she makes me uncomfortable whenever I'm around her, I don't know if she's bitching about me." Sam added, "she had said I was an ar*e licker and was very suspicious of me because I smile all the time - that's just me. I'm very much a people's person."

Sam also voted for Richard because "he gets himself involved in too many situations?he's all about himself and doesn't give a toss about me?when I talk, sometimes he won't listen to my opinions."


The nominations tally after two rounds of eviction nominations is as follows:

Aisleyne 2
Glyn 0
Grace 3
Imogen 2
Lea 4
Lisa 4
Mikey 0
Nikki 4
Pete 0
Richard 7
Sam 5


***To see the housemates nominate each other in the Diary Room, tune into Big Brother tonight at 9pm on Channel"


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 6, 2006)

Pete nominated Lisa because she wanted to kill an insect and he tried to save it. I don't think it's possible for him to be any more ADORABLE.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 6, 2006)

Lol innit.   
Makes such a change....a nice, sweet guy....


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 6, 2006)

I want to marry Pete.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 6, 2006)

Argh what a pack of wankers, except pete and glyn and lea to a certain extent. I think they're all a pack of coniving little cunts, I would crack up if I had to live with them.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 6, 2006)

How did grace get one fucking nomination......

shit she is doing a good job...............


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 6, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> How did grace get one fucking nomination......
> 
> shit she is doing a good job...............



Innit 

She is a truly horrible person. I can't find anything to like about her at all.

The thing about her game is though, no matter how long she manages to stay in the house she's still gonna get a Seezer style reception when she comes out.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 6, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> Innit
> 
> She is a truly horrible person. I can't find anything to like about her at all.
> 
> The thing about her game is though, no matter how long she manages to stay in the house she's still gonna get a Seezer style reception when she comes out.



She is a nasty piece of vomit.....

Girls like her need a week on a councill estate


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 6, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> She is a nasty piece of vomit.....
> 
> Girls like her need a week on a councill estate



A week?! Nah, a year on job seekers allowance


----------



## thefuse (Jun 6, 2006)

she's cracking under the strain off all her lies and backstabbing.
nice to see a little karma in action.

and didnt aislyne look lovely with all her spot cream on, or whatever it was.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 6, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> A week?! Nah, a year on job seekers allowance



Nah, just force her to wear an elizabeth duke gold chain complete with her name, deck her out in a pair of child like pygamas, throw a puffa jacket on her back and send her down the corner shop for 10 mayfair...........

Oh yeah trainers/slippers optional.......


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 6, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Here's the hot-off-the-press lowdown if anyone's interested:
> 
> "----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



If Lea, Lisa and Nikki each got 4 nominations, why is only Nikki and Sam up for eviction?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 6, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> She is a nasty piece of vomit.....
> 
> Girls like her need a week on a councill estate



I live on a Council Estate and we don't want her, ta.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 6, 2006)

That's accumulated noms after two weeks Rutita. Not sure why they stuck it on the press release to be honest...


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 6, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> she's cracking under the strain off all her lies and backstabbing.
> nice to see a little karma in action.
> 
> and didnt aislyne look lovely with all her spot cream on, or whatever it was.



Is that why she was crying? I really didn't understand that bit. What brought all that on?


----------



## thefuse (Jun 6, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> If Lea, Lisa and Nikki each got 4 nominations, why is only Nikki and Sam up for eviction?


that list was the tally from both weeks nominations


----------



## thefuse (Jun 6, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> Is that why she was crying? I really didn't understand that bit. What brought all that on?


well its a pressure cooker enviroment isnt it but my thoughts when i was watching that were that she must have a heart in there somewhere. 
i thought perhaps it was her guilt at being such a bitch or maybe the pressure of spending the whole time bullshitting finally getting to her.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 6, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> That's accumulated noms after two weeks Rutita. Not sure why they stuck it on the press release to be honest...



Oh i see


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 6, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> well its a pressure cooker enviroment isnt it but my thoughts when i was watching that were that she must have a heart in there somewhere.
> i thought perhaps it was her guilt at being such a bitch or maybe the pressure of spending the whole time bullshitting finally getting to her.



Ah, your nicer than me. I thought it was something to do with Mikey being in a different bed. 

Out of the lot of them I really don't understand what she hopes to get out of it.
She's already minted, and if she wants a career in the media then why does she think being an utter cow in front of the whole nation is going to help.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 6, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> I live on a Council Estate and we don't want her, ta.



Me too, but wouldnt it be funny


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 6, 2006)

More info on golden ticket winners:

"The winners include:

    * Professional gambler and journalist Ed Murray, whose association with Big Brother goes back to a £26,000 winning bet he made on Nadia to win BB 5 which cleared his student debts and turned him into a professional reality TV gambler!

   * Su Lindsey, 50, from Lichfield in Staffordshire, who claims to be an older, 'better looking' version of Lea. She is a huge BB fan who bought her ticket over Ebay for over £600.

   * Mohammed 'Nad' Butt, a 24-year old self-confessed playboy based in London who works for a celebrity and glamour model photo agency.

   * Susan Carter from Plymouth, 34, who found her Golden Ticket after buying over 10,000 KitKats - yet had to round up volunteers to eat them as she is actually allergic to chocolate.

   * 22 year-old Matt Oakes from Coventry, who was once an internet stripper, yet also admits to being a virgin."

LMFAO!


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 7, 2006)

God help us


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 7, 2006)

They sound like a bunch of wankers. Surprise, surprise. 
I think anyone who got their ticket from Ebay or who bought copious amounts of chocholate bars should be banned from the running. The appeal of the Kitkat winner housemate was that it would be someone "normal" who wouldn't have thought to audition for the show. Those people above sound like your average fame hungry BB wannabees, desperate to achieve their fleeting C-list celebrity status.

I hope to advert comes true and some OAP wins it.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 7, 2006)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> I hope to advert comes true and some OAP wins it.



Some conservative old woman who won't tolerate noise after 9pm and makes them all clean their teeth after each meal and before bedtime (which is 10 pm)


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 7, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> More info on golden ticket winners:
> 
> "The winners include:
> 
> * Professional gambler and journalist Ed Murray, whose association with Big Brother goes back to a £26,000 winning bet he made on Nadia to win BB 5 which cleared his student debts and turned him into a professional reality TV gambler!




C'mon fess up
this is you isn't it?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 7, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> C'mon fess up
> this is you isn't it?



Ha! I'm not quite in the 26k league yet but he's merrily posting away on a few messageboards I use. Hope he goes in actually - there are a few 'novelty' bets on offer that might suddenly be very good value indeed.


----------



## citygirl (Jun 7, 2006)

> from digi spy....
> 
> The housemates have now been assigned their roles for this week's task - but what do their jobs entail?
> 
> ...



glyn cooking and not lifeguarding...wonder how he'll take to that..


----------



## pk (Jun 7, 2006)

I think what stunned me tonight was Grace stating that "most blokes wouldn't fancy Aislene" as if she were some kind of authority.

Aislene is twenty times more attractive than Grace, says this red-blooded bloke.

I look at Grace's face and I can't seem to get past the image of this guy:







Mel Smith.

Look at her when she's in a moody one and you'll see it too.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 7, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> journalist Ed Murray, whose association with Big Brother goes back to a £26,000 winning bet he made on Nadia to win BB 5 which cleared his student debts and turned him into a professional reality TV gambler!


Erm...£26k would pay my student loan off over three times over!!!!!!


----------



## thefuse (Jun 7, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> I think what stunned me tonight was Grace stating that "most blokes wouldn't fancy Aislene" as if she were some kind of authority.
> 
> Aislene is twenty times more attractive than Grace, says this red-blooded bloke.
> 
> ...


agreed. aislyne aint no beauty queen but she's got a lovely smile and her personality is worth 1000 of graces, which makes her a hell of a lot more attractive.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 7, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> Ah, your nicer than me. I thought it was something to do with Mikey being in a different bed.


i missed that bit. wasnt really paying attention last night


----------



## sparkling (Jun 7, 2006)

I loved the various reasons for nominations this week.  Glyn nominating Nikkii because she left his borrowed dressing gown crumpled up somewhere and Pete with his nominations of boiler bunny Lisa because of differences over whether to save a bee or not.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 7, 2006)

N_igma said:
			
		

> Some conservative old woman who won't tolerate noise after 9pm and makes them all clean their teeth after each meal and before bedtime (which is 10 pm)








bring back Brackie


----------



## aqua (Jun 7, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> agreed. aislyne aint no beauty queen but she's got a lovely smile and her personality is worth 1000 of graces, which makes her a hell of a lot more attractive.



on the show last night when they had been to bed but were in the living room with leah and sam (and later Lisa) I thought Aisleyne looked loads better than normal (except for the spot cream obv )

and then I realised she had no makeup on


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 7, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> agreed. aislyne aint no beauty queen but she's got a lovely smile and her personality is worth 1000 of graces, which makes her a hell of a lot more attractive.


I'd far rather have Aislyne in the house than Grace, who is a vile, pernicious little strumpet. What on _earth_ does Mikey, who seems a tad simple but overall a nice bloke, see in her?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 7, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> I'd far rather have Aislyne in the house than Grace, who is a vile, pernicious little strumpet. What on _earth_ does Mikey, who seems a tad simple but overall a nice bloke, see in her?



Tits/Hole/Heartbeat


----------



## Structaural (Jun 7, 2006)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> They sound like a bunch of wankers. Surprise, surprise.
> I think anyone who got their ticket from Ebay or who bought copious amounts of chocholate bars should be banned from the running. The appeal of the Kitkat winner housemate was that it would be someone "normal" who wouldn't have thought to audition for the show. Those people above sound like your average fame hungry BB wannabees, desperate to achieve their fleeting C-list celebrity status.
> 
> I hope to advert comes true and some OAP wins it.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 7, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> More info on golden ticket winners:
> 
> "The winners include:
> 
> ...



They sound like ideal fodder for the freakshow.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 7, 2006)

Glyn cooking 

Can't wait to see what he serves up.

I couldn't believe how incredibly bitchy Grace was about Aislene - "Most blokes would think she's a dog". Wow, nice one Fowler.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 7, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> Is that why she was crying? I really didn't understand that bit. What brought all that on?



Faked, like everything about her imo. They hadn't heard who had been nominated yet had they? So she thought maybe it could be her and imo, was totally playing for the sympathy woe is me vote. 
She obviously wasn't really crying b'cos she can't hack all the bitching. She's the bloody bitching ring leader!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 7, 2006)

Glen's menu for today:

Breakfast: toast and cereal
Lunch: sandwiches - "a big spread"
Dinner: "Pasta tuna. No. Tuna pasta"

I'm a bit worried about the pasta. And the sandwiches come to think about it...


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 7, 2006)

> Dinner: "Pasta tuna. No. Tuna pasta"



 love that boy.


----------



## lemontop (Jun 7, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> love that boy.



Me too. He provides much needed entertainment. More coverage of Glynn on the 10pm show and less of the catty cows!


----------



## sparkling (Jun 7, 2006)

The problem with food is that its the biggest issue in the house...its like their currency and their only other topic of conversation and conflict other than each other so if Glyn messes this up will the others turn on him?

I do hope not.  I hope instead they rally round to try and support him...he's on a steep learning curve poor love.....(I bet his mum is cringing that she never prepared him better for independent living now...I know I would be )


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 7, 2006)

Glyn is brilliant! We need a list of Glyn-isms in heat next week...

I love the way Dermot calls him Gln


----------



## citygirl (Jun 7, 2006)

i wonder no more!

he's far funnier as cook 

he'd take lifeguarding too seriously methinks


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Nah, just force her to wear an elizabeth duke gold chain complete with her name, deck her out in a pair of child like pygamas, throw a puffa jacket on her back and send her down the corner shop for 10 mayfair...........


I bet she has all that buried in a closet at home - she can't quite hide her origins can she?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> I think what stunned me tonight was Grace stating that "most blokes wouldn't fancy Aislene" as if she were some kind of authority.
> 
> Aislene is twenty times more attractive than Grace, says this red-blooded bloke.
> 
> ...


I see this face:


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 7, 2006)

In the Sun today they express surprise that of the 100 golden tickets concealed in kitkats only 58 have put themselves forward for inclusion in the show.

Britain, 42% sane?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 7, 2006)

Or 42% of tickets not yet found  

Anyway, I'm off to deepest, darkest Somerset for a few days, so no more BB news from me 'till friday (sighs of relief all round).
Now the dust has settled Sam WILL be evicted bar a major meltdown or walkout from Nikki. I had hopes that it might be a closer contest this time, but it's really not going to happen. The producers love her and she's landed a great job in the task. The show without Sam will probably improve tbh. They gave him a week, but I don't think he's got much further to offer in this environment.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 7, 2006)

Have a lovely time O&L - your posts make BB worth watching...in a weird way


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 7, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I see this face:


I keep seeing the image of Baloo the bear dressed up as a monkey :-

Grace





Baloo


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 7, 2006)

Apparently Nikki has said (today) that if she goes over Sam it's a fix, so we'll see if that makes the highlights tomoz...


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 7, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I see this face:



or this:


----------



## souljacker (Jun 7, 2006)

She's far from the prettiest girl in the world.

I've met people like her before. Loud and opinionated on the outside, but incredibly insecure and scared on the inside.


----------



## Santino (Jun 7, 2006)

I find it interesting that a lot of the housemates assume that Grace is popular on the outside.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 7, 2006)

Alex B said:
			
		

> I find it interesting that a lot of the housemates assume that Grace is popular on the outside.



They dont see what the public sees.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2006)

I dislike Lea more and more each day, though I feel sympathy for why she's like that - she's never had a chance to grow up.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 7, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I dislike Lea more and more each day, though I feel sympathy for why she's like that - she's never had a chance to grow up.



I quite like her - she reminds me of a mates mum when I was a kid


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2006)

Her getting annoyed with people talking about her pisses me off - it's not just her to be fair.
Of course people are going to talk about each other behimd each others back - they've got fuck all else to do.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 7, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Her getting annoyed with people talking about her pisses me off - it's not just her to be fair.
> Of course people are going to talk about each other behimd each others back - they've got fuck all else to do.



i know! it's hysterical the way they all act shocked and appalled when they find out someone's been talking about them. what in hell's name did they expect?!


----------



## Structaural (Jun 7, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> I keep seeing the image of Baloo the bear dressed up as a monkey :-





she reminds me of Zammo in this shot - hair added. (sorry Neil).


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 7, 2006)

How did Glyn get on with making the lunch then?


----------



## Rollem (Jun 7, 2006)

i reckon grace might be rumbled for her bitchy shit stirring soon....i'll tune in for that one


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 7, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> i reckon grace might be rumbled for her bitchy shit stirring soon....i'll tune in for that one



She'll do a Cry And Deny.


----------



## milesy (Jun 7, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> i reckon grace might be rumbled for her bitchy shit stirring soon....i'll tune in for that one



god i hope so. i'd like to see everyone bundle her and make her eyes burst out even further and make her head pop.


----------



## Rollem (Jun 7, 2006)

she "nearly" got rumbled with the whole "she told me that you told her that i said to you...." malarkey, between sam and lea. 

grace was very quick to whisk lea away into the garden to "help her calm down!" 

i hope it happens soon, and no-one talks to her. reckon that would be even more fun that watching her head pop


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 7, 2006)

I have very cunningly managed to place my bets in such a way that whoever gets evicted.....I lose. 
















<throws the towel in   >


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 7, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> How did Glyn get on with making the lunch then?


Do you think he managed to get the filling inside the two bits of bread?


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 7, 2006)

I started fancying Sam last night  

Must. stop. watching. urrghhh.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 7, 2006)

Hopefully, I'll have the rest of them done sometime this evo


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2006)

Parents - do you let your kids watch it?
I know loads of kids watch it but the amount of complaints we get about the swearing baffles me.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 7, 2006)

My two girls watch it. They're 17 and 13 and I figure the language is no worse than they hear at school/college.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> My two girls watch it. They're 17 and 13 and I figure the language is no worse than they hear at school/college.


That's what I thought - it's just the sort of intrigue teens love and swearing's often worse in the playground.
So why do parents let their kids watch it and THEN complain about the swearing?
What about kids younger than 13?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 7, 2006)

my daughter watches it sometimes, and I'm not overly worried about the language - my thinking's like alice band's, they know it all anyway.

the way they interact with each other is more of a concern sometimes, but it gives us a good chance to have a talk about things, and of course have a good bitch


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 7, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> What about kids younger than 13?



my daughter's watched it since the first one. though I doubt she saw much of it other than BBLB for the first 2 series.


----------



## milesy (Jun 7, 2006)

is it me or is it on earlier in the evening than usual this year?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah - used to be the 10 o clock slot


----------



## milesy (Jun 7, 2006)

getting the kiddie viewers sucked in!! no wonder this is the most juvenile BB yet!!


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 7, 2006)

If this is year 7.... Glyn and Sam were 11 years old when the first BB came out.

*feels old*


----------



## thefuse (Jun 7, 2006)

my nine year old son watches it (and loves it) when he's with me but his meany old mum wont let him stay up after 9  

and he's been swearing like a trooper since he could talk so nothing to worry about there


----------



## lemontop (Jun 7, 2006)

Glynn's in the kitchen cooking dinner looking very flustered.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 7, 2006)

i enjoyed that programme more than any for a while.
the two guards at the end were sweet and so was imogen and glyn talking welsh.
imogen and richard in the toilet  
glyn and his cooking was hilarious   and pete and his tale of being a bird in a house full of cats was lovely.


----------



## Celt (Jun 7, 2006)

Lea's language - well not the actual language but the fact that any sentence is interspersed with at least 3 f*cking f*cks


----------



## zoooo (Jun 7, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> and pete and his tale of being a bird in a house full of cats was lovely.



It was very sweet, wasn't it?  

It seemed as if BB were trying to make us like Sam in that one. Maybe to make the vote closer?


----------



## citygirl (Jun 8, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> i enjoyed that programme more than any for a while.
> the two guards at the end were sweet and so was imogen and glyn talking welsh.
> imogen and richard in the toilet
> glyn and his cooking was hilarious   and pete and his tale of being a bird in a house full of cats was lovely.



QUITE! 

made me smile too....such a great way he has


----------



## thefuse (Jun 8, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> QUITE!
> 
> made me smile too....such a great way he has


i decided that he's definitely a nice person after last nights show.
my son asked me who my two favourites were and i said "Pete and............
....(long pause).............just Pete really"


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 8, 2006)

Aw, I missed that bit. What did Pete say?


----------



## citygirl (Jun 8, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Aw, I missed that bit. What did Pete say?




the bit about needing a bird to fly with...and the house having no birds...only cats...nasty cats...  

he probably doesn't mean EVERY person...but i guess he can't see the wood for the trees at the moment, poor guy.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 8, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> the bit about needing a bird to fly with...and the house having no birds...only cats...nasty cats...
> 
> he probably doesn't mean EVERY person...but i guess he can't see the wood for the trees at the moment, poor guy.



I suppose it must seem like every time he turns around there is someone else taking a swipe at someone. The only time I have seen Pete 'bitch' is when he was expressing very real concerns at people's behaviour. Everyone else is just catty for the sake of it it seems.


----------



## citygirl (Jun 8, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> I suppose it must seem like every time he turns around there is someone else taking a swipe at someone. The only time I have seen Pete 'bitch' is when he was expressing very real concerns at people's behaviour. Everyone else is just catty for the sake of it it seems.



exactly...hopefully, as the "ringleaders" decrease...so might the catiness....


----------



## zoooo (Jun 8, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Aw, I missed that bit. What did Pete say?



He said that when you're being your perfect self, you can fly like a bird. But you need other birds to fly with, and everyone in there is a cat.

Not that I memorised it or owt.
Erm...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 8, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> He said that when you're being your perfect self, you can fly like a bird. But you need other birds to fly with, and everyone in there is a cat.
> 
> Not that I memorised it or owt.
> Erm...



Aww I missed it last night! Pete really is a god isn't he? I think I love him, and my husband does too.


----------



## sparkling (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm worried about Glyn.  He is so excited by everything and just can't wait to get to London and go to clubs and stuff.  I can just see his natural niceness and innocence being tainted and spoilt by drugs, alcohol and girlies with false bosoms wearing G strings.  I feel the urge to set up a Glyn preservation society to keep Glyn wholesome.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm sure he'll only last one weekend of debauchery before running back to Wales. Bless him.




			
				Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Aww I missed it last night! Pete really is a god isn't he? I think I love him, and my husband does too.


Well that's handy.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 8, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I'm worried about Glyn.  He is so excited by everything and just can't wait to get to London and go to clubs and stuff.  I can just see his natural niceness and innocence being tainted and spoilt by drugs, alcohol and girlies with false bosoms wearing G strings.  I feel the urge to set up a Glyn preservation society to keep Glyn wholesome.



I've always been a strong supporter of the idea that Gogs*should be kept on reservations  


*North Walians


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 8, 2006)

I liked it when Glyn said one of his key skills (in the employment agency challenge) was 'smiling'....heh heh!


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 8, 2006)

what about when he said one of the other skills he'd learnt in the house was





<<bit of a long silence during which you can see his little brain cells running around furiously trying to think of something positive>>









communication


----------



## citygirl (Jun 8, 2006)

so...that's pete & glynn, we like...  

any advances on pete & glynn?...(steady now...not THEM kind of advances )


----------



## ch750536 (Jun 8, 2006)

Nikki & Sam poll done, get your votes in


Unlike the real BB you can only vote once.

here


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 8, 2006)

Does anyone know what odds the bookies are giving yet? I see our poll makes Nikki fav to go!   

<crosses fingers>


----------



## ch750536 (Jun 8, 2006)

Sam 1-5
Nikki 3-1

Worth a flutter on nikki I'd say.

http://www.paddypower.com/bet?actio...id=104&id=6879&selectvcgrp=36378&disp_cat_id=


----------



## sparkling (Jun 8, 2006)

Just seen Glyn on E4 making lunch and have to say his work area leaves a lot to be desired ...they'll all be lucky if they escape food poisening this week!


----------



## pootle (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm going on Big Mouth tonight, and one of the topics of discussion is Nikki. I have to say I'm increasingly finding her irritating, rather than amusing.

Anyone got any entertaining gambits I can pass off as my own?


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 8, 2006)

What are you going to wear so we can spot you?

Pinch Russel's bum as he passes.


----------



## Santino (Jun 8, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> I'm going on Big Mouth tonight, and one of the topics of discussion is Nikki. I have to say I'm increasingly finding her irritating, rather than amusing.
> 
> Anyone got any entertaining gambits I can pass off as my own?


Describe Nikki as a human lava lamp.


----------



## pootle (Jun 8, 2006)

I shall be wearing the big, shiny moon face of the moog, off willo the wisp, but yet still managing to look like Mavis Cruet, with my odd reddish home dyed hair.

Clothes wise, some nice embroidered combat trousers, and a blue tshirt and some big beads.


----------



## pootle (Jun 8, 2006)

Alex B said:
			
		

> Describe Nikki as a human lava lamp.



I don't know exactly how she is a human lava lamp, but I like it!  

How do I back up that ascertion btw?


----------



## astral (Jun 8, 2006)

apparently as part of the BB promotion job, they've dressed Grace up as a cow today


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 8, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> She'll do a Cry And Deny.



"Cry and deny"? Like it! Sort of the opposite of "name and shame".


----------



## Santino (Jun 8, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> I know know exactly how she is a human lava lamp, but I like it!
> 
> How do I back up that ascertion btw?


I don't know, I just like how it sounds.

Um... she sits in the corner doing nothing and is all wobbly. Looks pretty but is full of... whatever lava lamps are full of.


----------



## milesy (Jun 8, 2006)

oil?


----------



## citygirl (Jun 8, 2006)

lava?


----------



## ch750536 (Jun 8, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> oil?



Oils way to classy and expensive for her right now. Lava would be cheaper.


----------



## Santino (Jun 8, 2006)

Anyway... it's mushy stuff with no backbone.


----------



## astral (Jun 8, 2006)

Alex B said:
			
		

> is full of... whatever lava lamps are full of.



wax


----------



## Santino (Jun 8, 2006)

You learn something every day.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 8, 2006)

Ooh, am vicariously excited.
Just say something nice about Pete and grab Russell inappropriately for all of us.


----------



## Lava (Jun 8, 2006)

ch750536 said:
			
		

> Oils way to classy and expensive for her right now. Lava would be cheaper.


What have you heard?


----------



## pootle (Jun 8, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Ooh, am vicariously excited.
> Just say something nice about Pete and grab Russell inappropriately for all of us.



 

Well, the discussions are Nikki in the first half, and Sam afterwards. The guests are Tim Lovejoy, which is ace, cos he's all about the feetsballs, and Abi Tittmuss, which should be....well....interesting!


----------



## Santino (Jun 8, 2006)

If you have to comment about Sam, say she's like a pair of shoes bought in a jumble sale.

I'm well into stream-of-consciousness mode now.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 8, 2006)

citygirl said:
			
		

> so...that's pete & glynn, we like...
> 
> any advances on pete & glynn?...(steady now...not THEM kind of advances )


my son said 'the moment i saw glyn i knew he was cool
and when i saw pete, well i just loved him'


----------



## zoooo (Jun 8, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> Well, the discussions are Nikki in the first half, and Sam afterwards. The guests are Tim Lovejoy, which is ace, cos he's all about the feetsballs, and Abi Tittmuss, which should be....well....interesting!


  Abi Titmus should, by rights, be a Lea fan.

But I *bet* she fancies Pete, the old boiler.

We shall be looking out for you Pootle! (In a non creepy way.)


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 8, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I have very cunningly managed to place my bets in such a way that whoever gets evicted.....I lose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PML!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 8, 2006)

eclectic means hoarder ...... apparently


----------



## Masseuse (Jun 8, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> eclectic means hoarder ...... apparently



You didn't know?

*tut*


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 8, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> I shall be wearing the big, shiny moon face of the moog, off willo the wisp, but yet still managing to look like Mavis Cruet, with my odd reddish home dyed hair.
> 
> Clothes wise, some nice embroidered combat trousers, and a blue tshirt and some big beads.



Star Tatoo on yer left arm?

you've been spotted girl!

(um, my girlfriend was watching it, honest  )


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 8, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> You didn't know?
> 
> *tut*



I 'think' I learned something tonight PMSL


----------



## lemontop (Jun 8, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Star Tatoo on yer left arm?
> 
> you've been spotted girl!
> 
> (um, my girlfriend was watching it, honest  )



yep spotted you too! come on pootle.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 8, 2006)

I see Pootle on my tellybox!


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 8, 2006)

*urges Pootle to pinch Russel's bum*


----------



## Flashman (Jun 8, 2006)

Ecollectic.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 8, 2006)

*didn't catch pootle.....suckering suckertash!*


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 8, 2006)

I saw Pootle! At least I think I did. Was she the one in the funky beads? She looked wicked whoever she was.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 9, 2006)

Missed a few days but here's pt. 1 of the 'golden ticket' list (sorry about the length!):

Name: Matt
Age: 22
Lives: Coventry
Job: Barman
Marital status: Single

Why Big Brother? Matt thought it would be good fun to become a housemate. He found his Golden Ticket in a box of KitKats that he bought from the Internet

Barman Matt, 22, is an ex-internet stripper and self-confessed virgin. He fancies Nikki, Imogen and Grace but thinks Mikey is vain and self-obsessed. If he won, he would use some of the money to help his disabled father.

Name: Nad
Age: 25
Lives: Bermondsey, London
Job: Picture sales for a celebrity and glamour photo agency
Marital status: Single

Why Big Brother? A family friend found the ticket and passed it over to Nad.

Self-confessed playboy Nad, 25, counts Callum Best, Michelle Marsh and the cast of EastEnders amongst his close circle of friends. He is keen on signing up Lea as a model for the glamour photo agency he works for and is glad Shahbaz has left because, as a Muslim, he finds him ‘an insult to his community.’

Name: Graham
Age: 41
From: Bournemouth
Occupation: Breakfast Radio DJ
Marital Status: Married

Why Big Brother? A listener rang his radio station and offered him the ticket for £150.

Radio DJ Graham feels he has nothing in common with the other contestants – he is teetotal, doesn’t smoke and is in a stable relationship. He doesn’t care about winning, but wants to go into the house to encourage the housemates to talk rather than bicker.

Name: Ed
Age: 28
From: London
Occupation: Professional gambler and journalist
Marital Status: Single

Why Big Brother? He is a big fan of the show and bought his ticket on eBay.

Journalist and professional gambler Ed is a total Big Brother fanatic – he once won £26,000 voting on Nadia to win Big Brother 5. If he won, he would give the money away and have a few drinks with his mates in the pub. He wants to ask Nikki out, he says she is ‘completely nuts but quite fit.’
Name: Mac
Age: 39
From: Faversham, Kent
Occupation: Internet Entrepeneur
Marital Status: Married
Why Big Brother? If he won, Mac would use the fame to promote his business.
Father of four Mac feels his background as an investment banker will enable him to cope with the stresses and strains of life in the Big Brother house. He feels the current housemates are a ‘bunch of freaks’ and that Grace deserves ‘a real tongue-lashing.’
Name: Sue
Age: 34
Lives: Plymouth, though does a radio show on Q 102 in Dublin
Job: Radio presenter/producer
Marital status: Single

Why Big Brother? Susan bought 13,000 Kit Kats

Radio DJ Sue bought 13,000 Kit Kats in her quest to find the Golden Ticket, even though she is allergic to chocolate. She thinks the housemates are a bunch of really shallow people, and that her brash Aussie manner will inject some excitement into the house.

Name: Suzie
Age: 43
Lives: West Malling, Kent
Job: Model
Marital status: Married

Why Big Brother? Suzie loves Big Brother

43 year-old model Suzie is immensely proud of her boob job and is looking forward to comparing assets with Lea. She has no fear about the prospect of entering the house.

Name: Simon
Age: 35
Lives: Eastbourne
Job: Security and Bodyguard
Marital status: Married

Why Big Brother? His wife found a golden ticket and passed it over to him.

Hardman Simon, 35, wants to go into the house to instil some discipline into the housemates – he feels the house lacks a ‘real man.’ He says that he will desperately miss his two young children.

Name: Su
Age: 50
Lives: Litchfield, Staffordshire
Job: Part-time secretary at her husband’s engineering firm.
Marital status: Married

Why Big Brother? Bought the ticket on eBay for £620, having previously bought 50 Kit Kats.

Glamourous Granny Su, 50, loves the limelight and previously auditioned for Big Brother 7. Her sons are mortified by her decision to register her Golden Ticket, but she undeterred and excited by the prospect of being the first ever Grandmother in the Big Brother house.
Name: PJ
Age: 30
From: Sutton Coldfield
Occupation: Tennis Professional
Status: Girlfriend of 6 months
Sex: Male
Why Big Brother? Want to win Big Brother to help young people
Tennis Professional Paul, who was once No. 5 in Great Britain, used to train with Tim Henman and has vowed to donate every last penny of his prize money to the Tennis charity ‘Tennis for Free’ if he wins. The charity aims to make tennis available free of charge to children across the country.
Name: Adam
Age: 22
From: Bristol
Occupation: Home support worker for disabled adults
Status: Girlfriend

Why Big Brother? Adam bought three Kit Kats on a 3 for 89p deal at Woolworths. He is very excited.

If he were to win, Adam would travel and help the people closest to him, especially his family. His friends and family are very supportive, although they were split on what they thought he should do – some suggested he sell the ticket. He thinks his patients will be very excited if they see him in the paper.

Name: Claire
Age: 28
From: Nottinghamshire
Occupation: PR for BMI
Status: Boyfriend

Why Big Brother? Her friend’s niece, six-year old Jessie, gave Claire the ticket as she is a massive Big Brother fan.

Claire admits she has two men in her life – her boyfriend and her house rabbit Bob. She wants to bring fun to the house as she feels it is so depressing watching them squabbling. In her opinion Grace needs to be ‘put in her place’ but Pete is a total ‘sweetheart.’

Name: Danielle
Age: 24
From: Liverpool
Occupation: Aspiring model/bar promotions
Status: Single
Why Big Brother? Danielle found her ticket in a KitKat she ate at a friend’s house.

Aspiring model Danielle, 24, hopes to use Big Brother as a springboard to fame. She thinks this year’s house is particularly intense and expects she would find Grace and Richard over-dominating.

Name: Deby
Age: 25
From: Norwich
Occupation: Works in HR for an Engineering Company
Status: Partner

Why Big Brother? Debby bought a Golden Ticket on eBay for £500.

Debby is a massive Big Brother fan. Pete is her favourite, followed by Richard but she thinks that Grace is manipulative and unpleasant. Her Mum and Dad thought she was odd to spend £500 on the ticket and her partner would be unhappy if she went in the house as there would be no-one to do the washing-up!

Name: Eva
Age: 22
From: Lancing near Brighton
Occupation: Student/Waitress
Status: Boyfriend

Why Big Brother? Eva won her Golden Ticket in a Daily Mirror competition.

Eva previously auditioned for Big Brother 7 and won her ticket in a newspaper competition. Her boyfriend is so nervous about the prospect that he has bitten all his nails off. She doesn’t fancy any of the housemates but was shocked by the size of Pete’s willy. She wants to bring more fun to the house and is worried how she’ll go down as she is very loud.

Name: Hollie
Age: 20
From: Lower Sunbury, Middlesex
Occupation: Nursery Nurse
Status: Single

Why Big Brother? Nikki bought the ticket off eBay for £400.

Bubbly blonde Hollie, 20, is a nursery nurse who is determined to bring an element of fun to the show and put an end to the moping and moaning. She thinks Pete is an absolute ‘dude’, fancies Mike and thinks that Glyn needs a ‘bit of oomph!’

Name: John
Age: 37
From: Southend, Essex
Occupation: Sports Physio.
Status: Partner

Why Big Brother? John won his ticket through a News of the World competition.

Father-of-two John, 37, won his ticket in a newspaper competition. He would be a calming influence and plans to offer the housemates guidance should he win. John doesn’t fancy any of the housemates but his mates keep telling him to go for Lea.

Name: Lorraine
Age: 27
Lives: Weston-Super-Mare
Job: Bar manager
Marital status: Boyfriend

Why Big Brother? She thought it would be a unique experience.

Lorraine bought a KitKat at Sainsburys in Worle. Her son Ethan, six, has been telling all his classmates his Mum is going into Big Brother and is getting more excited that she is. She thinks the people on Big Brother are all quite bizarre – but unlike her they have had to work hard to get on the show.

Name: Michael
Age: 22
Lives: Haverhill near Cambridge
Job: Estate Agent
Marital status: Boyfriend

Why Big Brother? Michael was given his ticket by a friend.

Michael has applied to Big Brother three times before so was delighted to be given his ticket by a friend. His boyfriend is concerned because he admits to fancying Richard.

Name: Paul F
Age: 27
Lives: Norfolk
Job: Technical manager and musician.
Marital status: Girlfriend

Why Big Brother? Paul is a massive Big Brother fan.

Multi-instrumentalist Paul, 27, is such a Big Brother obsessive that his girlfriend bought the ticket on eBay for him for £500. He admits he is very intense and promises to bring some ‘spice’ to the house.

Name: Philip
Age: 21
Lives: Dundee
Job: Student
Marital status: Single

Why Big Brother? Philip bought ticket on eBay for £500.

Philip’s whole family are Big Brother-obsessed and he was persuaded by his Mum to buy a ticket from the eBay auction site. He promises to be an individual and to speak his mind at all times. His greatest bugbear is that every time a Scot appears on Big Brother they are ‘total freaks’ and he intends to change that.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 9, 2006)

And part 2 (again, a bit lengthy):

Name: Rachel
Age: 27
Lives: London
Job: Journalist
Marital status: Single

Why Big Brother? Having covered Big Brother for a national newspaper for the last few years, Rachel decided that now was the time to become a housemate herself.

Journalist Rachel bought her ticket from an anonymous source for £2,000. She says that she will take the competition seriously and would love to win, but claims she is not cunning enough to play games.

Name: Reza
Age: 29
Lives: North London
Job: Music producer and songwriter
Marital status: Single

Why Big Brother? Was uneasy at first but now thinks it would be a great opportunity

Fame hungry Reza employs a crack team of 4 PRs to promote his music production agency ‘Thabullies’. A friend found a Golden Ticket and knew instantly that Reza would be the right man. He wants to get it on with Imogen, who he thinks is ‘stunning’, but also a means of showing Sezer who’s the boss. Reza is a romantic who loves cuddles.

Name: Richard
Age: 30
Lives: Daventry, Northamptonshire
Job: Owns a beauty salon/part time actor
Marital status: Single

Why Big Brother? Richard bought his ticket on eBay for £500.

Aspiring Actor Richard, 30, has played roles in Casualty and The Bill and starred in numerous television adverts. He realised a single – ‘Sunrise’ by Rikki DeKlerk – which had a massive internet following. He hopes that success in the Big Brother house will be a springboard to success in his acting and musical careers.

Name: Russell
Age: 23
Lives: London
Job: Engineer
Marital status: Single

Why Big Brother? Russell bought his ticket on eBay for £400.

Glaswegian Russell claims he is a natural leader who wants to have a say in the running of the house. A party animal, he predicts that if he were to win Big Brother he would party hard.

Name: Samuel
Age: 19
Lives: Belfast
Job: Chef
Marital status: Single

Why Big Brother? Samuel bought his ticket from his local Co-Op

Single Samuel, 19, hopes that his culinary skills will help him found love in the house.

Name: Stuart
Age: 23
Lives: Fernhurst, West Sussex
Job: Just graduated
Marital status: Girlfriend

Why Big Brother? Friend found the ticket and decided to register Stuart ‘for a laugh.’

Having just completed a degree in Traditional Chinese Medicine, Stuart is in need of a fresh challenge and thinks the Big Brother house will provide it, although initially his friend registered him for fun. He is worried though that Lea might get on his nerves.

Name: Tim
Age: 28
Lives: Isle of Dogs, London
Job: Audio-visual Editor
Marital status: Single

Why Big Brother? Tim Found Golden Ticket during his lunch break.

Tim was the first ever Golden Ticket winner but thought at first that he had won a football shirt. He was initially hesitant about registering but was bullied into doing so by his workmates.

Name: Vicki
Age: 27
Lives: Surrey
Job: Waitress/ Barmaid
Marital status: Boyfriend

Why Big Brother? Vikki thinks going on BB would be the experience of a lifetime.

Barmaid Vicki, 27, bought her lucky Kit Kat at the local Co-op. She thinks some of the housemates are a bit odd but she will make her own judgements if she goes into the house.

Name: Wayne J
Age: 32
Lives: Blackpool
Job: Civil servant – working in a call centre
Marital status: Boyfriend

Why Big Brother? Wayne is a massive Big Brother fan and bought his ticket from eBay.

Larger than life Wayne thinks he will really get on with Lea but she might be hostile towards him as she doesn’t like fat people. He predicts he will really get on with Pete and Lisa but Richard may see him as a rival.

Name: Wayne U
Age: 45
Lives: Birmingham
Job: Foster parent to two kids
Marital status: Boyfriend

Why Big Brother? Friend found the ticket and passed it over to him.

Foster parent Wayne, 45, believes he will bring stability, comedy and honesty to the house. He might cause conflict as he is very frank in his opinions and would have to tell everyone what he thought of them.
Name: David
Age: 31
From: Torquay
Occupation: Mortgage Advisor
Status: Boyfriend
Why Big Brother? Made a spontaneous decision to buy a ticket on eBay.
David bought his ticket for £800 on eBay. He has been with his boyfriend for seven and a half years and thinks there are too many ‘extreme’ gay people like Richard and Shahbaz in the house, and that he can show a different side of being gay. His previous claim to fame was appearing on a competition called The Sex Factor on gay website Gaydar, where he scored a pleasing 9 out of 10.
Name: Nev
Age: 21
From: Tamworth
Occupation: Bar Manager
Status: Single
Why Big Brother? I would do it for the fame.
Nev is wary of some of the female housemates in Big Brother – he doesn’t like Grace’s tactics, would be uncomfortable with Sam’s touchy-feely nature and says that Nikki ‘could do his nut in.’ A Bar Manager, he tends to take the leadership role which he admits could cause friction, but he would adore the fame if he won.
Name: Martyn
Age: 23
From: Market Harborough
Occupation: Unemployed
Status: Single
Why Big Brother? Martin saw the ticket on eBay and went for it.
Martyn bought his ticket on eBay for £600. He feels that the house desperately needs some lightening up and an injection of humour, but fears he will clash with Lisa, Lea and Sam. His Mum is shocked that he wants to go into the Big Brother house.
Name: Andrew
Age: 41
From: Swansea
Occupation: Web Designer
Status: Girlfriend
Why Big Brother? In search of a personal challenge.
Eccentric Andrew, 41, knows that his time in the Big Brother is likely to be tough, but at his time of life he is not ready to settle down yet. He says that his is intelligent person who will mix things up a bit and provoke arguments. Andrew sees himself as a Louis Theroux type character and wants to give other the benefits of his wisdom.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 9, 2006)

And here are their ugly mugs. I'll leave you to draw your own conclusions...


----------



## zoooo (Jun 9, 2006)

Is it possible to actually die of Pete-and-Nikki-drunk-in-bed-together-and-doing-god-knows-what based jealousy?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 9, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Is it possible to actually die of Pete-and-Nikki-drunk-in-bed-together-and-doing-god-knows-what based jealousy?


----------



## sparkling (Jun 9, 2006)

I enjoyed last nights show...seeing my little Glyn cooking although Nikki pissed me off with her demands etc.  Also Lisa trying so hard to see what it is that Pete sees and likes about insects...god she is so besotted with the bloke she would do anything.

There seemed to be lots of failures to complete tasks so I wonder if they will get their food or not.  Why do they find the simplest of tasks so difficult?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 9, 2006)

I think theyve already blown the task but are waay too thick to realise


----------



## han (Jun 9, 2006)

Pete was so cute when he was looking at that little beetle...

He's SO gonna win it's been obvious from the start and still is now! 

He's the only one on there who doesn't seem deeply insecure about themselves..


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 9, 2006)

I wouldnt say Glyn was insecure about himself, apart from worrying what his mam thinks of him.
I like watching his voyage of discovery in the world of independent living
Listening to him singing to his boiled egg had me in stitches. If he was that worried about what everyone thinks of him I think he might not have sung about boiling an egg 
I think hes sweet

I think it will be pete 1, glyn 2, mikey 3 and possibly a golden ticket housemate and richard in the final mix

All the girls are rubbish bitches this year they cant even shit stir properly, its like watching a load of obvious vikki pollard clones


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 9, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> And
> 
> Journalist Rachel bought her ticket from an anonymous source for £2,000. She says that she will take the competition seriously and would love to win, but claims she is not cunning enough to play games.
> 
> ...


----------



## pootle (Jun 9, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> I saw Pootle! At least I think I did. Was she the one in the funky beads? She looked wicked whoever she was.



Aww! Thanks!  

and yes! I have a couple of tatts on my arm -stars on the lest arm, and a crazy bunny on the right (and Buttercup out of the powerpuff girls, but you couldn't see that)

I have decided I am OVER my Russell thing, which is good.  I was giving him lots of cheek, but my best mate, kitten, out of twisted kitten, sat next to me is way more in love him now.  Russell was very funny, and EXTREMELY animated in the breaks.  The audience was a bit quiet in the first half, so to gee the crowd up, Russell said "we all remember cocaine, don't we, and how it makes you feel. Lets all pretend we feel like that!"   

Abi Tittmuss was gorgeous in real life and teeny tiny. She also had very good shoes (which are from Office!)  I've met Tim Lovejoy at a Little Brother ages ago, and I've decided I now *heart* him, and want to touch him!


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 9, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> All the girls are rubbish bitches this year they cant even shit stir properly, its like watching a load of obvious vikki pollard clones



Nail..... meet..... head!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 9, 2006)

That is rather desperate

Is it more desperate for me not to have bought kit kats at all in case I got a ticket and was faced with a dilema over what to do with it?


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 9, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> That is rather desperate
> 
> Is it more desperate for me not to have bought kit kats at all in case I got a ticket and was faced with a dilema over what to do with it?



According to the Sun (so it MUST be true) one woman, who doesn't even eat chocolate, bought 10 000 (yes, ten thousand) kitkats to secure her "golden" ticket.


----------



## Santino (Jun 9, 2006)

I saw some of the repeat this morning and caught Grace talking about how Ashleyne and Imogen will be booed when they leave. I think she's really worried about herself.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 9, 2006)

Thats a clear example of being gracist


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 9, 2006)

Grace is delusional.......


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 9, 2006)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> Thats a clear example of being gracist



good use of gracist there BTD.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 9, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> So there are people out there who will pay two grand for a 1 in 100 chance of getting into the freak show? It lends an extra degree of tragedy to the already overburdened term "sad".



"Rachael" is the News Of The World plant, so I wouldn't imagine she brought her ticket personally. Two grand is way over the odds anyway - £700 was the going rate on ebay.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 9, 2006)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> Thats a clear example of being gracist




Loving the terminology.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 9, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> good use of gracist there BTD.




Oh yes


----------



## Santino (Jun 9, 2006)

Grascist!


----------



## zoooo (Jun 9, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> Abi Tittmuss was gorgeous in real life and teeny tiny. She also had very good shoes (which are from Office!)  I've met Tim Lovejoy at a Little Brother ages ago, and I've decided I now *heart* him, and want to touch him!



She does look a lot better with brown hair.

I liked your Veruca Salt thing, by the way! And you were very close to Russell's arse throughout the show, which makes your going off him all the more surprising.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 9, 2006)

Alex B said:
			
		

> I saw some of the repeat this morning and caught Grace talking about how Ashleyne and Imogen will be booed when they leave. I think she's really worried about herself.


I think out of all of them she needs to worry the most


----------



## Masseuse (Jun 9, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> Aww! Thanks!
> 
> and yes! I have a couple of tatts on my arm -stars on the lest arm, and a crazy bunny on the right (and Buttercup out of the powerpuff girls, but you couldn't see that)



Lol, was that you?  Mr Massy pointed at you last night and said "that bird's going to regret those tats one day".  

How rude!


----------



## zoooo (Jun 9, 2006)

Can't believe Russell destroyed poor little John Connell's chart.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 9, 2006)

Did anyone see Dermot knocking the sponge cake over on BBLB? Made I laugh.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 9, 2006)

yep I saw that, and then he missed his mouth when he was trying to eat some of Glyn's cake  

Well it's all been happening in the house, according to the BB site. They played spin the bottle and as a result Pete & Nikki ended up in bed together, and Lea & Glyn had a snog (much as I hate that word I can't think of anything more suitable)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2006)

How old do you reckon Lea is?
She's said she's 35 and 36 (she keeps forgetting which)


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 9, 2006)

It's a weird one with lea.

If you look at her skin, she could well be 35/36.

It's just that make up that makes her look like a hag!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2006)

I think her skin makes her look late 40s


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 9, 2006)

maybe my vision's not as good as it could be!
But I still think that that thick black eyeliner and the eyebrows drawn on half way up her forehead make her look older than she is.
Oh, and permanently having a face like a smacked arse as well.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2006)

What's with the eyebrows?
How can anyone possibly think that's a good look?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 9, 2006)

Jodie Marsh has them too so they MUST be good


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2006)

Lots of girls have them - they're so unsexy!


----------



## lemontop (Jun 9, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> Well it's all been happening in the house, according to the BB site. They played spin the bottle and as a result Pete & Nikki ended up in bed together, and Lea & Glyn had a snog (much as I hate that word I can't think of anything more suitable)



Pete and Nikki?  
Cue Lisa on the warpath


----------



## zoooo (Jun 9, 2006)

They were very very drunk...

When Lea was pissed and throwing up last night (erk) someone heard her rant 'I'm 40, I'm going home', or something...
I think she's well into her 40s.


----------



## pootle (Jun 9, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Lol, was that you?  Mr Massy pointed at you last night and said "that bird's going to regret those tats one day".
> 
> How rude!



PMSL! He wasn't referring to the blonde girl next to me though? She's got WAY more tatts than me....

Tee hee!


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jun 9, 2006)

i liked her hello kitty one


----------



## astral (Jun 9, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> .....the eyebrows drawn on half way up her forehead make her look older than she is.



if only they were just drawn on.  Apparently those _bewtiful_ things have been tattoed onto her face, as has her lipliner.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2006)

Now _that's_ a regrettable tattoo


----------



## Santino (Jun 9, 2006)

What are the latest odds on Nikki/Sam?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 9, 2006)

Nikki - 4.6
Sam - 1.25

But just a little while ago it was 7.4 and 1.15 (I've now adjusted my bets so that I stand to lose a bit more on Sam (good at this aren't I?   ) but will win on Nikki.












So really that's just an even greater loss then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2006)

What are the odds? Why has everyone started using weird decimals instead?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 9, 2006)

astral said:
			
		

> if only they were just drawn on.  Apparently those _bewtiful_ things have been tattoed onto her face, as has her lipliner.



  Oh my dear sweet lord whyyyyyy!!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 9, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> What are the odds? Why has everyone started using weird decimals instead?




I don't fuckin know!    


Nikki - stick a tenner on get 46 back (inc the stake, so 36 profit)
Sam - stick a tenner on get 12.50 back (inc stake = 2.50 profit)


----------



## pootle (Jun 9, 2006)

astral said:
			
		

> if only they were just drawn on.  Apparently those _bewtiful_ things have been tattoed onto her face, as has her lipliner.



Cosmetic tattoo-ing or permanant makeup, generally isn't as permanant as normal tattoo - I think it's about 18 months?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 9, 2006)

Phew, thanks to last night's shenanigans, I don't mind who goes now. 
I still think Nikki's a million times more entertaining than Sam, but at least if Nikki goes, her drunken hands won't be in Pete's naughty places. (where my drunken hands want to be.)


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 9, 2006)

If Nikki goes, I will no longer feel like a complete plum. 
















(It's not going to fucking happen though is it!    )


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 9, 2006)

Exactly how much did Nikki and Pete get up to then?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 9, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> How old do you reckon Lea is?
> She's said she's 35 and 36 (she keeps forgetting which)


Im sure I heard 38 at one point too
I reckon shes at least 38


----------



## zoooo (Jun 9, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Exactly how much did Nikki and Pete get up to then?



Well they kissed (with many tongues involved) and cuddled a lot.

Then Nikki got into Pete's bed, and there was a lot of movement under the quilt. But, seeing as Pete strokes people constantly anyway, you couldn't tell whether there was anything untoward happening. Sadly though, it did look like Nikki whipped her undies off and chucked them down the side of the bed. 
I switched off at that point.   and cried.


----------



## lemontop (Jun 9, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Im sure I heard 38 at one point too
> I reckon shes at least 38



Richard once said 'You're 38 years old' when giving her a dressing down and she replied 'No I'm not I'm bloody 36' having said she was 35 earlier in the same show! I smell a big rat


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 9, 2006)

Definitely 

I dont think shes much shy of 40, even with all the make up etc


----------



## exosculate (Jun 9, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Nikki - 4.6
> Sam - 1.25
> 
> But just a little while ago it was 7.4 and 1.15 (I've now adjusted my bets so that I stand to lose a bit more on Sam (good at this aren't I?   ) but will win on Nikki.
> ...



Are you Flash Harry?


----------



## Apathy (Jun 9, 2006)

dunno if its been mentioned but Leas tits in nightvision are see thru, lots of veins, like 2 'London A-Z' globes, and they sorta look like twin Death Stars as well in the nightvision.  And her face is even scarier


----------



## Fingers (Jun 9, 2006)

Current poll results from those mentalists at Digital Spy

Who would you like to leave?

Nikki    
624 
37.25%

Sam    
1051 
62.75%


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 9, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Well they kissed (with many tongues involved) and cuddled a lot.
> it did look like Nikki whipped her undies off and chucked them down the side of the bed.




nooooooooooo. How could he!


----------



## Fingers (Jun 9, 2006)

Is it worth putting any money on today?

If Sam goes I do not stand to win too much, if Nikki goes i stand to make quite a bit

£5 bet on Sam I stand to make £1.05
£5 bet on Nikki and I stand to make £22.50

As Sam seems the most likely to be shown the door I don;t reckon it is worth it


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 9, 2006)

at least (by the looks of it) Sam won't get as high a percentage as Sleazer.

However, were it Grace to be in the firing line, I reckon she'd get 99.999999999999%


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 9, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> at least (by the looks of it) Sam won't get as high a percentage as Sleazer.
> 
> However, were it Grace to be in the firing line, I reckon she'd get 99.999999999999%



Wouldn't she get 100%, especially if she was up against Pete? 
That would be really funny


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 9, 2006)

*No more Big Brother, say viewers*

It was the polling about mentally ill contestants that caught my attention. Ch4 walking a fine here or are people just being hyper sensitive?



> Half of viewers in a television monitoring survey have said the seventh series of Big Brother should be the last.
> 
> The survey of 552 people, who are either watching the current run of the Channel 4 reality show or who have seen previous series, found 50% do not want to see another series next year.
> 
> ...


link


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 9, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Wouldn't she get 100%, especially if she was up against Pete?
> That would be really funny


well I reckon we have to count on a handful of people voting to keep Grace in - her mother for instance


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 9, 2006)

and all her little dancing girlies( and their dads)


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2006)

OK for those of you that have my mobile number could you please tell me who gets chucked out tonight?


----------



## sparkling (Jun 9, 2006)

Not having seen what happened last night and reliant on info from here I am wondering rather cynically if Nikki has been using Pete in order to avoid eviction this week.  Everyone knows if there is a whiff of sex or potential sex you'll be kept in. 

Then again is Nikki clever enough to work that out?


----------



## thefuse (Jun 9, 2006)

i think the housemates have become so used to how it all works that the whole
format should be scrapped to make it more interesting.
maybe lock them all in different rooms next year and torture them until they beg to be let out.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 9, 2006)

I've been in Italy for over a week. Could someone give me a quick update?

I take it Sleazer is out? Who stayed in who was running against him?


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 9, 2006)

Sleazer went out with 91.6% of the vote, a record majority. He was up against Richard and Lea.

This week the house has been mostly having a massive bitch-fest, mostly orchestrated by Grace (although none of the housemates seem to have noticed that part). Pete has continued to be adorable, Glyn has learned to cook (and been quite adorable in the process). Nikki called Sam a "man-beast", almost all the housemates have been having a hard time with Sam's intensely needy please-be-my-friend personality, Grace said no man would fancy Aislene because she's a dog, and Lisa's continued her slightly scary pursuit of Pete despite his uncomfortableness with it.

That do ya?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 9, 2006)

Tonight's spoiler:
*** PLEASE NOTE THIS INFORMATION IS EMBARGOED FOR ALL WEBSITES UNTIL 9:30PM TONIGHT (FRIDAY 9 JUNE) ***


NIKKI and SAM face eviction tonight, but who will the public vote out?

BIG BROTHER
Highlights from tonight's show, Friday 9 June, 8.30pm on Channel 4

" The housemates fail their Big Brother Temp Agency task, leaving them with a shopping budget of £70 between them for the week
" The housemates engage in a round of kissing during a game of spin the bottle
" Neither Sam nor Nikki are ready to be evicted...



Day 22 - Thursday 8 June

8.16am
Most of the housemates are asleep. Since Tuesday, the housemates have been taking part in Big Brother's Temp Agency Task. Yesterday Mikey, Lea and Sam all broke some task rules so have already failed the task.

Lisa has been ironing sheets for the past hour and 40 minutes. Glyn has 30 minutes to prepare breakfast. He is talking out loud, "I have no instructions to do this," he says as he looks through the food Big Brother has provided. Nikki walks into the kitchen and gets in Glyn's way as he tries to prepare breakfast. They argue because Nikki claims she needs breakfast before starting her work. As he tries to make scrambled eggs, she tells him, "all you have to do is pour it into the bowl."

10.58am
Richard is in the lounge. Imogen, Mikey and Nikki are in the living area. The rest of the housemates are in the garden. Glyn is talking to Sam about how he's not really got to know him very well since he joined the house. They discuss tomorrow's eviction and on Nikki, Glyn says, "she's very funny but people will see her spoiltness." He then adds that his impressions of Sam have changed but his initial thoughts we, "I thought she's fake, trying too hard, trying to play a game." Sam responds, "it's nice of you to see...I admire people like you." Glyn concludes, "I'm sure that will be the public's perception."

11.08pm
Some of the housemates are in the kitchen. Lea is telling Glyn how awful the bedroom smelt last night, "the bedroom stunk all night...the smell was horrible." Glyn defended himself, "I farted in the middle but not through the night."

Nikki is in the Diary Room. Big Brother asks her to write minutes covering everything that happens in the house over the next hour, using only a typewriter at her desk. She argues with Big Brother, "how am I meant to see what everyone's doing while I'm sitting at the typewriter...I'm not doing it Big Brother, I'm not doing it!" She leaves the Diary Room and sits down at her desk. Big Brother pages her to say, "you must start writing minutes and sit down." Nikki angrily answers back, "I don't even know how to do this typewriter." She struggles with inserting the pages.

8.44pm
Some of the housemates are in the bedroom. Mikey, Pete and Richard are in the living room talking about showers. Mikey tells Pete that he had a shower and then Pete admits he didn't have a shower for 2 days.

Nikki and Sam are in the bathroom. Sam is getting changed in the shower cubicle and Nikki is sitting in the bath. She looks over at Sam and laughs. As Sam walks out of the shower, Nikki asks Sam, "are you ok?"

9.15PM
All the housemates are gathered in the lounge to hear the results of the task. If three or more housemates are sacked, they will receive a budget of £1/person/day. All the housemates are watching the plasma screen as Nikki is in the Diary Room. Big Brother asks, "how do you think you performed in the task?" Nikki responds, "very well." Big Brother tells her, "Big Brother can see the future of Big Brother's Temp Agency and you know what, you're not in it." She calls Big Brother, "you b*stard," as Big Brother tells her she left her desk when she was supposed to be manning it yesterday and concludes, "prioritise this, you're sacked!"

Glyn is called to the Diary Room. When asked how he thinks he performed, he responds, "I have performed very well. I've never cooked before...I did my best." Big Brother explains that when asked to make Big Brother breakfast, it was "absolutely disgusting...you have a lot to learn" but then adds, "you did try your best and worked very hard...Glyn, you passed!" He jumps around the Diary Room and cheers before joining the rest of the housemates for a round of "high-5s."

Mikey and Richard are called to the Diary Room. When asked how they performed, they respond, "we rocked!" Big Brother explains, "Richard, you proved to Big Brother that you are an expert in crowd control" but then informs Mikey, "you are an embarrassment to your fellow housemates." Therefore, although Richard passed, Mikey failed for "indulging in petting with Grace...you are a disgrace, you're sacked. Get out!"

Sam and Lea are the last housemates to receive their appraisals and are informed that as guards, they were meant to patrol the house every 30 minutes, but in one instance, waiting 37 minutes before patrolling the house. Big Brother concludes, "you're both sacked. You know where the Diary Room door is. Get out!"

Big Brother reveals that the housemates have failed this week's task, prompting them all to jump up and cheer.

12.04am
Lisa and Nikki are in the Diary Room singing a Duran Duran song.

Aisleyne and Sam are in the garden talking about the eviction. Sam is saying that he is just being himself. Commenting on Nikki's behaviour, he says, "I don't go around trying to make people feel sorry for me." Aisleyne tells him, "I don't seriously want you to go... if that's any consolation." Sam tells Aisleyne, "don't make me cry." Richard then joins them and says, "the way Nikki is behaving, it wont do her any favours...she needs reassurance, you don't. You're prepared to stay and you're prepared to go...Nikki is not prepared to go at all, because no one can reassure her that she can stay...to use the term, its slightly pathetic." Aisleyne adds, "it's self-indulgent" and Richard concludes, "I love her but part of me would like to see her get a shock tomorrow night!"

12.16am
Most of the housemates are in the lounge and the living area. Sam is in the Diary Room.

Sam is asked about his possible eviction tomorrow night and tells Big Brother, "I'm totally gutted to be honest. It would be worse if I'm booed." Sam is also asked who he thinks will go tomorrow night but says he has been trying not to think about it too much but "Nikki keeps trying to bring it up." Sam then concludes thathe would like to be remembered as "the house agony aunt."

1.04am
Richard is in the bedroom. All the other housemates are in the lounge enjoying their 'Office Party', complete with a sign on the wall saying, "sorry you're leaving." They are playing spin the bottle .

Lea has a proper, extended kiss with Glyn as the other housemates watch. The next pair to kiss are Nikki and Lea, followed by Pete and Nikki, who initially appear apprehensive but then engage in a long kiss after Lisa tells them "just do it, come on.". Both Nikki and Pete smile as they part lips.

Nikki is then called to the Diary Room. As she walks to the Diary Room she says, "why? I haven't done anything," Nikki tells Big Brother, "I've lost my shoe, Big Brother...I'm drunk but I need more alcohol for the other housemates because I get more drunk quickly...I saw the signs on the wall saying 'sorry you're leaving'. I think that's sweet of you guys...I don't want to go." She adds that she doubts anyone in the house would notice if she left, "they're all lying, they wouldn't notice if I moulded myself into the wall. They wouldn't notice if I fell in the drain. They wouldn't notice if I fell into a mud bath...sunk into a sand pit." She adds that the main thing she's learnt about herself in the house is "I should stop having temper tantrums...I'm 24 and I behave like a 10 year old. I just can't help it. I do behave like a 10 year old."

2.05am
Lea, Glyn, Nikki and Pete are in the lounge talking about Aisleyne. Sam, Imogen, Richard, Grace and Aisleyne are in the bathroom.

Richard is clarifying with the others who kissed who? Richard says he thinks girls only kiss girls when they want to seduce a guy and that is boring what Lea and Nikki are doing. Grace adds, "you know what's going to be on the front page of The Sun," referring to Nikki and Lea's kiss. Richard comments, "if you're going to do the lesbian thing, do it properly." Grace agrees, saying "it's so boring," and Nikki needs to be careful with what she is doing because people are watching her, "at the end of the day it's her life." Richard tells her, "just leave them" but Grace comments that "they've had as much drink as I have.

2.56am
Some of the housemates are in the bedroom. Glyn, Nikki, Lea and Pete are in the bathroom. Nikki tells Lea she wants Pete to sleep in her bed tonight and they all hug as Glyn comments, "I've had a good night tonight." Glyn says goodnight, while Pete and Nikki are hugging. As Pete makes his way to bed, he trips up. Nikki soon follows him and jumps into bed with him. She explains, "it's my last night here," but Pete doesn't agree, "you're going to stay, you're gorgeous." Nikki disagrees, "but babe, it's up to the public." Pete responds, "you're much more fun, you're much more fun anyway." Pete and Nikki giggle and Lea asks if they are snogging. Nikki responds, "we're sleeping" but Glyn comments, "what the **** are you doing under the covers. Are you snogging?" Nikki whispers to Pete, "f*ck me," as Pete replies to the rest of the housemates, "not yet." Nikki then adds, "we're just talking, it's my last night." Pete and Nikki continue to kiss in bed as Aisleyne comments, "you might regret that in the morning" but Nikki responds, "we haven't done anything."


----------



## Philbc03 (Jun 9, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> Abi Tittmuss was gorgeous in real life and teeny tiny. She also had very good shoes (which are from Office!)  I've met Tim Lovejoy at a Little Brother ages ago, and I've decided I now *heart* him, and want to touch him!



I must admit I thought Ms Titmuss was looking fine last night what with her new hair colour and everything. But what I want to know is .... how did you get onto  BBBM????


----------



## dozzer (Jun 9, 2006)

I used to think Russell Brand was a complete twat when he used to do that show "interviewing" pilled up clubbers, then saw him on jonathon woss, and was almost instantly mesmerised. He's a bit of an awwright like.  and random. I love random. I'm booking tickets for his Edinburgh Fringe show at 10:01 on Monday 

Don't know who I like the sound of to go into the house, out of the golden ticket winners. How does it get decided anyway?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 9, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Sleazer went out with 91.6% of the vote, a record majority. He was up against Richard and Lea.
> 
> This week the house has been mostly having a massive bitch-fest, mostly orchestrated by Grace (although none of the housemates seem to have noticed that part). Pete has continued to be adorable, Glyn has learned to cook (and been quite adorable in the process). Nikki called Sam a "man-beast", almost all the housemates have been having a hard time with Sam's intensely needy please-be-my-friend personality, Grace said no man would fancy Aislene because she's a dog, and Lisa's continued her slightly scary pursuit of Pete despite his uncomfortableness with it.
> 
> That do ya?


Wondeful, thank you.

I shall piss off bf tonight by watching it I think. There better be no wanting to watch football in our house tonight!


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 9, 2006)

dozzer said:
			
		

> Don't know who I like the sound of to go into the house, out of the golden ticket winners. How does it get decided anyway?


Dermot spoke to 5 of them at the end of BBLB and one of the guys said "I'm gonna bring Grace down". Please God let it be him going in   

All the golden ticket winners have picked a numbered golden ball and put them in a big clear tombola style device. The housemates will pick out one ball and that will decide who goes in.


----------



## chio (Jun 9, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Tonight's spoiler:
> *** PLEASE NOTE THIS INFORMATION IS EMBARGOED FOR ALL WEBSITES UNTIL 9:30PM TONIGHT (FRIDAY 9 JUNE) ***


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 9, 2006)

I hope the reporter goes in. She's obviously trying to get some scoop/further her career and I reckon the reality of having to live in the house would be horrible and she'd really regret it.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 9, 2006)

This still looks close, but the crowd seems to be with Nikki - always a good sign. I've got rid of my liability on her to be on the safe side, there's no sense taking a major risk on this one. Weird edit, they could end up with a very dull housemate staying and a real character leaving...


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 9, 2006)

Does anyone think it's ridiculous how they get dressed up for eviction night? As if we're not going to see them looking like shite at other times!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 9, 2006)

*kisses goodbye to her money*









heh heh


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 9, 2006)

Sam's odds steadily sinking - as poll data (and not rigged aol polls btw) suggests things are closer than we think. All very odd. The odds are sometimes wrong, but rarely THIS wrong...

*latest oddsflash!*

The sweaty Klingon: 1.11
Princess Steptoe: 10.00


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 9, 2006)

I know for a fact that KitKat man 24 has 10 grand on Sam to be evicted tonight.
This may sound cruel, but I'd love to see his face if he gets picked, walks into the house not knowing the result and the first person he sees is Sam: "Hiya!!"


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 9, 2006)

heh heh heh


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 9, 2006)

Nikki is 100 times more lucid when she is pissed out of her head


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 9, 2006)

The eviction % is under 60%. That's all I know so far...


Phew! Bye Sam...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh please! 
'I don't want any sympathy!' 
Not fucking much you don't! 








(Bye bye fiver  )


----------



## exosculate (Jun 9, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> The eviction % is under 60%. That's all I know so far...




It was always gonna be Sam


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 9, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> The eviction % is under 60%. That's all I know so far...





Argh!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 9, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> It was always gonna be Sam



There's a word for that and the word is... aftertiming.   

Nah, it WAS always going to be Sam. Until Endemol started editing against Nikki to generate a tight contest and increased phone revenue. And 'snog-gate' last night. How Pete's fans would react was vital here, and a lot of very shrewd people thought things were in the balance more than once today.
I actually sacrificed half my winnings on Sam to cover the chance of Nikki going. Better safe than sorry imo...

OFFICIAL RESULT:

Sam evicted with 53.7% of the vote. Nikki stays with 46.3%


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 9, 2006)

God poor Sam looked terrified. Not for the first time this series, I found it very uncomfortable to watch.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 9, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Does anyone think it's ridiculous how they get dressed up for eviction night? As if we're not going to see them looking like shite at other times!


i have always thought this 
wtf is that about?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm SO GLAD they all heard the GET GRACE OUT chant!


Ace!!!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 9, 2006)

They all heard "get Grace out"  

Classic


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 9, 2006)

And the BB5 run-through contestant gets in... la la la... 

- actually, Pete should already know her.
(and it appears Richard and Nikki do too!)  x infinity...


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 9, 2006)

Looks like quite a few of them know her already, Richard and Nikki certainly do they have already mentioned past conversations  

This has been by far the poorest BB so far they've really run out of ideas and contestants.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 9, 2006)

I have to say, if I'd had to hazard a guess at who it would be, it'd have been her.....d'you reckon all the balls said 14 then? 

O&L - why?!?

Davina left that on a slightly mysterious note.....


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh my GAWD!

They all heard "GET GRACE OUT!" - brilliant telly! How much do you want to bet she suddenly becomes nice in the next few days?

And Nikki and Richard clearly already now the new girl. A real shame. It's not like it's not random, we all saw Aisleyne grab a random ball, but it would have been nice to get someone other than a BB familar.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 9, 2006)

Ooooohhhh.... they're up to something!


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 9, 2006)

Golden shower! HAHAHAHA!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 9, 2006)

A golden shower....


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 9, 2006)

"Take a golden shower every day"?


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 9, 2006)

BB is an evil genius.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 9, 2006)

Oooooooh!   


Hear Grace shitting herself NOW!!!


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh I bet she totally nominates Grace.

How on EARTH will she act now, do you reckon?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 9, 2006)

Nice outfit!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 9, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Oh I bet she totally nominates Grace.
> 
> How on EARTH will she act now, do you reckon?




Creepy as fuck no doubt - the silly fuckin cunt!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 9, 2006)

They conveniently had the right sized golden clothes for her, I smell a rat.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2006)

no one texted me  *cries*


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 9, 2006)

They should ALL tell her _now_.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 9, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> They conveniently had the right sized golden clothes for her, I smell a rat.


It doesn't fit her that well. Probably had a couple of women's outfits and a couple of mens'.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 9, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> no one texted me  *cries*



We didn't need to! You're here!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 9, 2006)

Would I get flak if I refered to her as "C3PO MILF" from now on do you think?


----------



## chio (Jun 9, 2006)

Why does everyone dislike Grace? Was I out the night she went on a killing spree?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 9, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Oh I bet she totally nominates Grace.





She'd be _foolish_ to nominate anyone other than Grace (and whomever else she deems to be the least popular) in terms of getting the nation behind her  even if she decides she likes them iyswim.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 9, 2006)

Look at Grace's face! She looks like a slapped arse!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 9, 2006)

Grace is being a bit quiet isn't she?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 9, 2006)

Lea:  "how old are you"

New girl: "I'm 43"  

Nikki "so your the same age"    ROFPMSL


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2006)

aaarrrgggghhhhhh you're all tormenting me 

*goes back to drinking cider over looking the water in galway*


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh you said it so much better fran....heh heh!


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 9, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> aaarrrgggghhhhhh you're all tormenting me
> 
> *goes back to drinking cider over looking the water in galway*



You're missing probably the funniest BB EVAH.

*would trade for the niceness of Galway*


----------



## exosculate (Jun 9, 2006)

Shouldn't the crowd have been chanting _get grascist out_. I hope Charlotte Rampling agrees.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 9, 2006)

Gracist!


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 9, 2006)

*turns over immediately to continuous BB viewing*


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 9, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I have to say, if I'd had to hazard a guess at who it would be, it'd have been her.....d'you reckon all the balls said 14 then?
> 
> O&L - why?!?
> 
> Davina left that on a slightly mysterious note.....



I honestly don't think so anymore. They whittled them down to 35 after all the checks and interviews, and probability suggests they wanted a man in. Davina didn't really sound too thrilled that the run-through woman got through, and if it's a fix it's surely the most blatant fix in the history of reality tv. Just bad luck I think.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 9, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Gracist!




Thats the spirit. 

What is the gracological theory that can explain the slapped arse syndrome she is so clearly afflicted by?


----------



## exosculate (Jun 9, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I honestly don't think so anymore. They whittled them down to 35 after all the checks and interviews, and probability suggests they wanted a man in. Davina didn't really sound too thrilled that the run-through woman got through, and if it's a fix it's surely the most blatant fix in the history of reality tv. Just bad luck I think.




What does this make for the odds oranges?


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 9, 2006)

Anyone with any brains would just stay the fuck out of the new girls' way for the next 3 days.

Watch Glyn, I bet he does just that. He knows what to do.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 9, 2006)

Thinking on - they could surely have arranged that completely differently, with the housemates inside and therefore protected from hearing any (fairly predictable  ) chants etc. _if they'd wanted to, like_........<titter>......


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 9, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Thinking on - they could surely have arranged that completely differently, with the housemates inside and therefore protected from hearing any (fairly predictable  ) chants etc. _if they'd wanted to, like_........<titter>......



But then they'd have had to get that machine inside the house, which means that the housemates would have had to be shut in the bedroom (as opposed to simply putting the blinds down), which they couldn't do on eviction night.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 9, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I honestly don't think so anymore. They whittled them down to 35 after all the checks and interviews, and probability suggests they wanted a man in. Davina didn't really sound too thrilled that the run-through woman got through, and if it's a fix it's surely the most blatant fix in the history of reality tv. Just bad luck I think.





No sorry, I was wondering why she would know Pete, but I'm assuming now that they would've been up for the same auditions previously too?

I can see that it'd be a bit dangerous for them to have fixed this golden ticket bit with people having gone to so much effort (or more specifically...'cost'  ) to have got one.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 9, 2006)

Absolute FIX


----------



## thefuse (Jun 9, 2006)

her face was a picture at the end but i almost ended up feeling sorry for her. funny how that happens isnt it.

as for the fact that they all know each other. its because they all keep applying year after year. 
the simple solution to make it interesting again is to limit people to one application per person, full stop. 
the reason its getting boring is because the housemates know the show inside out and they pretty much know everything BB's going to do.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 9, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> But then they'd have had to get that machine inside the house, which means that the housemates would have had to be shut in the bedroom (as opposed to simply putting the blinds down), which they couldn't do on eviction night.





Or they could've stuck the machine in the bedroom?

Just seems a bit strange given the usual efforts they make (although granted, there's always the short bursts at the point of announcing the eviction).


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 9, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Absolute FIX



Or.... co-incidence.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 9, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Anyone with any brains would just stay the fuck out of the new girls' way for the next 3 days.
> 
> Watch Glyn, I bet he does just that. He knows what to do.


he actually had the right idea and was the first to take an interest in her, imo


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 9, 2006)

Somebody said something, i think it was pete to suzie, and she said, "no lets not talk about that now. Show me round the house."

Rat, smell, pong, fishy fixed.....


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 9, 2006)

I think it's quite glad Sam was evicted, she's far too nice a person (even if she is a bit insecure and tries too hard) for that bunch of nasty bitchy people (except Pete, and Glyn obviously).


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 9, 2006)

Get grace out
Get grace out
Get grace out
Get grace out
Get grace out


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 9, 2006)

haylz - I think that was just her batting off more questions about 'outside' which they'd obviously all already been told they weren't to discuss should they get picked.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 9, 2006)

On the Big Mouth (featuring the sexiest girl in the world - Sugar off Sugar Rush) a girl who was sitting by the new housemate said that she was discussing it, and she said she likes Nikki but hates Grace - bye bye Grace!!


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 9, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Somebody said something, i think it was pete to suzie, and she said, "no lets not talk about that now. Show me round the house."
> 
> Rat, smell, pong, fishy fixed.....



Well yeah, they know each other, they met at previous auditions.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 9, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> I think it's quite glad Sam was evicted, she's far too nice a person (even if she is a bit insecure and tries too hard) for that bunch of nasty bitchy people (except Pete, and Glyn obviously).




In her best bits, she looked really striking and sexy in some footage....


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 9, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> I think it's quite glad Sam was evicted, she's far too nice a person (even if she is a bit insecure and tries too hard) for that bunch of nasty bitchy people (except Pete, and Glyn obviously).



I agree. I was really hoping she'd get out, it wasn't doing her any good.

PS I'm even more in love with Pete now, if that's possible.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 9, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Well yeah, they know each other, they met at previous auditions.



Well so much for random unknown being put in via a bar of choc.....

thats my point.....


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 9, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> What does this make for the odds oranges?



It means Grace has a bit of work to do this week.  
4th Eviction early odds:

Grace: 1.38 (ridiculous at this stage imo)
Lisa: 6.2
Lea: 10.0
Aisleyne:22.0
Imogen: 32.0
Richard: 34.0
Pete: 34.0
Mikey: 38.0
Nikki: 38.0
Glyn: 42.0
Any Other: 100.0


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 9, 2006)

She paid £4,000 for her ticket. She was still only one of 36 (I think) and got chosen out of that group at random.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 9, 2006)

She paid £4,000 for her ticket. She was still only one of 36 (I think) and got chosen out of that group at random.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 9, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> It means Grace has a bit of work to do this week.
> 4th Eviction early odds:
> 
> Grace: 1.38 (ridiculous at this stage imo)


excuse my thickness once again but does that mean you win lots of money if you bet on grace to leave?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 9, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Well so much for random unknown being put in via a bar of choc.....
> 
> thats my point.....




But unfortunately, they're the sort of sad bastards who're also going to spend 4 grand on chocolate in their continuing attempt to get in..... 

I wonder how many people there genuinely bought a Kitkat cos they fancied a flutter along with their bar of chocolate. 
Not many I bet.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 9, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> She paid £4,000 for her ticket. She was still only one of 36 (I think) and got chosen out of that group at random.



Says it all really, just symptomatic of how dull and obvious big bro has become....

sad really as it makes me want to switch off


----------



## thefuse (Jun 9, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> But unfortunately, they're the sort of sad bastards who're also going to spend 4 grand on chocolate in their continuing attempt to get in.....
> 
> I wonder how many people there genuinely bought a Kitkat cos they fancied a flutter along with their bar of chocolate.
> Not many I bet.


i bought two bars in a fit of wierdness.
and i hate kitkat


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 9, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> excuse my thickness once again but does that mean you win lots of money if you bet on grace to leave?



Nope, it means you win very little, even if she goes.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 9, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Nope, it means you win very little, even if she goes.


i'll put my wallet away then.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 9, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> It means Grace has a bit of work to do this week.
> 4th Eviction early odds:
> 
> Grace: 1.38 (ridiculous at this stage imo)
> ...



Well I think 4K is aware of graces grascism so I suspect Grace and Lisa may well be in the firing line, but its well early and gracist has no value to her at all.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 9, 2006)

OK suggested new name for the golden showered one.


I quite like the sound of _4Karat._

Anymore for anymore?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 9, 2006)

I still prefer C3PO Milf.  

Anyway, Suzi Vericco, ex-stripper from West London whose hubby bought her box after box of KitKats to find her a golden ticket.
Excuse me? Suzi _Vericco?_ Is it just me or is this a little too close to Veruca Salt - the spoilt little girl whose father bought her thousands of erm... Wonka bars in order to find a golden ticket.
I'm smelling a rat again, it's all a little too neat...


----------



## sumimasen (Jun 9, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> excuse my thickness once again but does that mean you win lots of money if you bet on grace to leave?



It means that for every £1 you put on, you would win 38p.  I think putting on a tenner to win a couple of pints sounds fair, Grace is a dead cert!


----------



## sumimasen (Jun 9, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I still prefer C3PO Milf.
> 
> Anyway, Suzi Vericco, ex-stripper from West London whose hubby bought her box after box of KitKats to find her a golden ticket.
> Excuse me? Suzi _Vericco?_ Is it just me or is this a little too close to Veruca Salt - the spoilt little girl whose father bought her thousands of erm... Wonka bars in order to find a golden ticket.
> I'm smelling a rat again, it's all a little too neat...



cl observation


----------



## exosculate (Jun 10, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I still prefer C3PO Milf.
> 
> Anyway, Suzi Vericco, ex-stripper from West London whose hubby bought her box after box of KitKats to find her a golden ticket.
> Excuse me? Suzi _Vericco?_ Is it just me or is this a little too close to Veruca Salt - the spoilt little girl whose father bought her thousands of erm... Wonka bars in order to find a golden ticket.
> I'm smelling a rat again, it's all a little too neat...




Is that really her name?   

Superb observation


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 10, 2006)

Indeed!  


Does sound just a touch sus!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## bonjour (Jun 10, 2006)

Im sorry to everyone who im about to offend. 
But Nikki is growing on me...but that's only because she's so stupid. It's adorable to think she won't ever know more than what she knows now.
Please don't hate her, shes so innocent for being as thick as she is.


----------



## roxyfoxy (Jun 10, 2006)

D'wards said:
			
		

> On the Big Mouth (featuring the sexiest girl in the world - Sugar off Sugar Rush) a girl who was sitting by the new housemate said that she was discussing it, and she said she likes Nikki but hates Grace - bye bye Grace!!



Dam right she is ! second series yes purlease, buzzing when they anounced another series.


----------



## roxyfoxy (Jun 10, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> i bought two bars in a fit of wierdness.
> and i hate kitkat



Me too cant believe out of all the chocolates they could have used, Kitkat !!


----------



## roxyfoxy (Jun 10, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I still prefer C3PO Milf.
> 
> Anyway, Suzi Vericco, ex-stripper from West London whose hubby bought her box after box of KitKats to find her a golden ticket.
> Excuse me? Suzi _Vericco?_ Is it just me or is this a little too close to Veruca Salt - the spoilt little girl whose father bought her thousands of erm... Wonka bars in order to find a golden ticket.
> I'm smelling a rat again, it's all a little too neat...



Wonder what the real crack was total farse !


----------



## Biffo (Jun 10, 2006)

There was a guy in the studio for BBLB last night that I used to know and haven't seen for years. Blondish hair, glasses, Welsh accent - with dark haired girl (g/f?) to his right. 

He's called Steve.


----------



## roxyfoxy (Jun 10, 2006)

Are you sure it was him ?


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 10, 2006)

*Gawd...I did so well and know I've succomed (sp)*




			
				Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Would I get flak if I refered to her as "C3PO MILF" from now on do you think?



You bloody well will get flak from me!

I absolutely detest that MILF milarky!!!  

I am the same age as her and would find it insulting to be reffered to as a MILF Yes she's a beauitful mature woman why can't you just say you'd like to fuck her, why does she have to be a 'Mother' you'd like to fuck? Can't women just be fuckable without being compartmentalised? The term makes it feel almost as if you have to be grateful that someone finds you attractive enough to shag at our age! gggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
 

Not that anyone would actually want to refer to me in that why I hasten to add...she is a stunning female  


Back to the house...


----------



## thefuse (Jun 10, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Excuse me? Suzi _Vericco?_ Is it just me or is this a little too close to Veruca Salt -


when they read her name out, i heard veruca salt too


----------



## roxyfoxy (Jun 10, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> when they read her name out, i heard veruca salt too



Snozzberries? Who ever heard of a snozzberry?


----------



## thefuse (Jun 10, 2006)

it was fantastic to see all their little brains trying to work out how best to stay in with the newbie holding all the cards.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 10, 2006)

roxyfoxy said:
			
		

> Snozzberries? Who ever heard of a snozzberry?


whats a snozzberry?


----------



## roxyfoxy (Jun 10, 2006)

Maybe a posh dingle berry


----------



## thefuse (Jun 10, 2006)

i used to fancy veruca salt


----------



## roxyfoxy (Jun 10, 2006)

Her dad wasnt too bad either


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 10, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> You bloody well will get flak from me!
> 
> I absolutely detest that MILF milarky!!!
> 
> ...




You tell 'em Fizzer!  
(I agree btw)


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 10, 2006)

roxyfoxy said:
			
		

> Her dad wasnt too bad either


what, Roy Kinnear


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 10, 2006)

Oompa loompa doopadee do, I've got another puzzle for you.


----------



## sparkling (Jun 10, 2006)

Lisa seems to be taking the Pete/Nikki thing well...or has that just been edited carefully?


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 10, 2006)

D'wards said:
			
		

> On the Big Mouth (featuring the sexiest girl in the world - Sugar off Sugar Rush) a girl who was sitting by the new housemate said that she was discussing it, and she said she likes Nikki but hates Grace - bye bye Grace!!




What did she say?

I saw her a couple of days ago she said that she hadn't been able to watch it since seeing Shabaz lech all over that 'poor little one'.  She completely missed the bullying of Shabaz and felt that Shabaz was not to be trusted around children.  

She does look much better in real life than on Sugar Rush though doesn't she?  they just put far to much slap on her and some weird lighting thing that makes her look really old.


----------



## Ozric (Jun 10, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> roxyfoxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'The Snozzberries taste like snozzberries...'




...Super Troopers


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 10, 2006)

I want the world, I want the WHOLE WORLD GIVE IT TO ME NOW.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 10, 2006)

Suzi's cheekbones: she looks like she's swallowed a pelvis.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 10, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Suzi's cheekbones: she looks like she's swallowed a pelvis.





Heh heh heh!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 10, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> You bloody well will get flak from me!
> 
> I absolutely detest that MILF milarky!!!
> 
> ...



I wasn't being entirely serious Fizzerbird! 
But fair play, I agree with you 100%. Wrist duly slapped, I shall find another nickname.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 10, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I wasn't being entirely serious Fizzerbird!
> But fair play, I agree with you 100%. Wrist duly slapped, I shall find another nickname.


So, erm, are you betting this week?!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 10, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> So, erm, are you betting this week?!



Not yet, no. It's all down to Suzie this week, so I'd like to get to know her a little before making any rash judgements. We know from BBBM that she dislikes Grace and likes Nikki, so Grace slipped to odds-on and became unbackable very quickly.
If Suzie susses out that she's the only one nominating this week that may make a difference as she could decide to play a tactical game instead of voting from the heart.
Wait and see young jedi. Grace will probably go, but it's too early to take a position on that imo. The obvious rarely happens in BB


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 10, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Not yet, no. It's all down to Suzie this week, so I'd like to get to know her a little before making any rash judgements. We know from BBBM that she dislikes Grace and likes Nikki, so Grace slipped to odds-on and became unbackable very quickly.
> If Suzie susses out that she's the only one nominating this week that may make a difference as she could decide to play a tactical game instead of voting from the heart.
> Wait and see young jedi. Grace will probably go, but it's too early to take a position on that imo. The obvious rarely happens in BB


Yea I was thinkin if she knows that then she knows Grace is no threat so may chose to target someone else. Obviously putting Pete and Glyn up would make her as popular as Grace, and at the same time, if she gives the public what she knows they want (Grace) then she may do herself favours! I don't care how it plans out this week, I'm keeping my money on the World Cup!!

(ps. have you been able to log onto betdirect today? the login box is missing when i load the page up and clicking to make a bet just opens a popup box with an error)


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 10, 2006)

Sam seems to have taken an immediate job playing for the English bikini world cup team...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 10, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Not yet, no. It's all down to Suzie this week, so I'd like to get to know her a little before making any rash judgements. We know from BBBM that she dislikes Grace and likes Nikki, so Grace slipped to odds-on and became unbackable very quickly.
> If Suzie susses out that she's the only one nominating this week that may make a difference as she could decide to play a tactical game instead of voting from the heart.
> Wait and see young jedi. Grace will probably go, but it's too early to take a position on that imo. The obvious rarely happens in BB



In any case if she is up for the chop, just somehow she will escape eviction to be kept in to entertain (hating is entertainment these days apparently).

I am suspect about most decisions in that house, the fix element stenches toooo mush imo

The only dead cert is pete to win, that cant be fixed as everyone loves him....well almost


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 10, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I still prefer C3PO Milf.
> 
> Anyway, Suzi Vericco, ex-stripper from West London whose hubby bought her box after box of KitKats to find her a golden ticket.
> Excuse me? Suzi _Vericco?_ Is it just me or is this a little too close to Veruca Salt - the spoilt little girl whose father bought her thousands of erm... Wonka bars in order to find a golden ticket.
> I'm smelling a rat again, it's all a little too neat...



Fab observation. She didn't seem all that surprised to be chosen, either. Her inability to use the doors was cringeworthy - that would have happened to me!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 10, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> (ps. have you been able to log onto betdirect today? the login box is missing when i load the page up and clicking to make a bet just opens a popup box with an error)



Dunno chief, I use Betfair.

A few years ago Suzie used to work as a lapdancer at the Rainbow Sports Bar in Shoreditch High St. She called herself "Sophie" in those days.
She also made the stand-in list for BB5 and was "outed" as a potential contestant by the People newspaper - this is part of the article from 2004:

THE STRIPPER
Suzie, 40, from West London.
Saucy Suzie is a raven haired stripper and model and is married.
The glamorous Catherine Zeta-Jones lookalike is proud of her busty cleavage and adores compliments.
She spends a great deal of time in making herself feel and look good.
She loves animals, especially dogs. Suzie, who has a teenage daughter, has a youthful outlook which will help her identify with younger contestants.
Speaking about her figure Suzie said: "My bust makes me feel feminine, glamorous and, yes, it gives me a sense of power.
I refuse to hide my breasts. They're as much me as my hair.
I have all my clothes taken in, so they emphasise my figure.
Some women tell me they think I look gorgeous.
Others make spiteful comments. I ignore them."


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 10, 2006)

Shamelessly stolen from another forum (although I did think it last night): Is it a coincidence that the Golden Clothes for The Golden Housemate all seem to be Suzi's size?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 10, 2006)

Today there's a little bit that worried me about young teenagers watching this and female role models.

I dunno, I think it's just particuarly depressed me today that with the exception of Dawn and possible Bonnie, all the women either seem to be bitchy, thick (and I don't mean uneducated by that) and/or stereotypical male play things. 

Guruchelles, they have done stuff like this before (like CBB's business suits for Chantelle and Preston). I wonder if they make outfits for each potential contestant and the reason it took a while for them to let her in was because they were putting it there. But I dunno, it could also still be a set up. If it is anyone else whose paid several £100-£1000 for a ticket is going to be pissed.


----------



## roxyfoxy (Jun 10, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> Shamelessly stolen from another forum (although I did think it last night): Is it a coincidence that the Golden Clothes for The Golden Housemate all seem to be Suzi's size?



I clocked that ! and she let slip she chose them


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 10, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> The glamorous Catherine Zeta-Jones lookalike



Say what?   Not bloody likely!


----------



## roxyfoxy (Jun 10, 2006)

How more fried and orange can Lea possibly turn


----------



## thefuse (Jun 10, 2006)

Ozric said:
			
		

> 'The Snozzberries taste like snozzberries...'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im glad we've cleared that up


----------



## ch750536 (Jun 10, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Today there's a little bit that worried me about young teenagers watching this and female role models.
> 
> I dunno, I think it's just particuarly depressed me today that with the exception of Dawn and possible Bonnie, all the women either seem to be bitchy, thick (and I don't mean uneducated by that) and/or stereotypical male play things.
> 
> Guruchelles, they have done stuff like this before (like CBB's business suits for Chantelle and Preston). I wonder if they make outfits for each potential contestant and the reason it took a while for them to let her in was because they were putting it there. But I dunno, it could also still be a set up. If it is anyone else whose paid several £100-£1000 for a ticket is going to be pissed.


The behaviour of the women in the house is just awful.

The language (Lisa, Lea)
The vulgarity (Nikki, Lea)
The bitching (err almost all)
The lack of decency (Lea esp)
The lack of following ones one rules (Nikki, Grace)

In comparison, makes all the blokes left in seem like saints. Well, saintish anyway.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 10, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Not yet, no. It's all down to Suzie this week, so I'd like to get to know her a little before making any rash judgements. We know from BBBM that she dislikes Grace and likes Nikki, so Grace slipped to odds-on and became unbackable very quickly.
> If Suzie susses out that she's the only one nominating this week that may make a difference as she could decide to play a tactical game instead of voting from the heart.
> Wait and see young jedi. Grace will probably go, but it's too early to take a position on that imo. The obvious rarely happens in BB


they did say that they had plenty of foul tricks up their sleeves for suzi next week too


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 10, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> they did say that they had plenty of foul tricks up their sleeves for suzi next week too



Something 'evil' is happening on weds.  
Anyway, this is happening tomorrow:

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE: SATURDAY 10th JUNE

THE WAITING GAME
(LIVE on E4 streaming, Sunday 11 June)

From 7am tomorrow, housemates will go through the ultimate test of endurance - the Waiting Game. Housemates will each have to stand on a podium in the house and whoever can stand there for the longest time will win a prize. What this prize is will not be revealed to the housemates from the outset. Only at some later stage during the Waiting Game will Big Brother reveal that the housemate who can stand on their podium the longest will win immunity from Monday's nominations - which only new Golden Housemate Susie will be making.
A maximum time limit on the Waiting Game task will be at Big Brother's discretion.

*****

For many reasons (that I'll go into later if I get the time) I think this is designed to protect Grace from nominations this week.
Obviously Grace is out if she's up, and it looks like Suzie probably will nom her, so this is a very high-risk strategy if one is opposing her at odds-on on the exchanges, but... imo there's a better than even chance of Grace not being evicted this week.

(Now watch her screw it up tomorrow!)


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 10, 2006)

She's a dancer, so should have good balance.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 10, 2006)

Innit. I also think the key phrase here is "a maximum time limit on the Waiting Game task will be at Big Brother's discretion".
Hot and sunny again tomorrow.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 10, 2006)

Can't really blame Big Brother if it is a set-up. Without Grace perpetuating the bitching the house would be pretty boring.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 10, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Today there's a little bit that worried me about young teenagers watching this and female role models.
> 
> I dunno, I think it's just particuarly depressed me today that with the exception of Dawn and possible Bonnie, all the women either seem to be bitchy, thick (and I don't mean uneducated by that) and/or stereotypical male play things.



There's four women with boob jobs, and the ones without boob jobs are even more bitchy (grace) and mental (lisa).


----------



## exosculate (Jun 10, 2006)

Quote from Grace " She doesn't back stab "

Grascist


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 10, 2006)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> There's four women with boob jobs, and the ones without boob jobs are even more bitchy (grace) and mental (lisa).


Nowt wrong with mental. I'm not entirely sure I could like Lisa, but I think that she's a lesser bad image of how a woman "should act" than the other ones. 

From reading the stuff about some of the male housemates some of them sound like cunts, yet from the brief bits I've seen, their behaviour seems less... whoa!


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jun 10, 2006)

perhaps this is a well stupid question but I've not watched it for weeks, exactly why is everyone so anti-Grace? I mean, she looked pretty horrible early on but I've not been around recently. Is it one thing or a string of things?

I've just heard people shouting "get Grace out" on the show on C4. Is she really hated that much, and so much more than the rest of them?


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jun 10, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Suzi's cheekbones: she looks like she's swallowed a pelvis.



LOVE IT!!


----------



## exosculate (Jun 10, 2006)

winterinmoscow said:
			
		

> perhaps this is a well stupid question but I've not watched it for weeks, exactly why is everyone so anti-Grace? I mean, she looked pretty horrible early on but I've not been around recently. Is it one thing or a string of things?
> 
> I've just heard people shouting "get Grace out" on the show on C4. Is she really hated that much, and so much more than the rest of them?




See post about Gracism


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jun 10, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> See post about Gracism



  I can't see it

(although it is quite likely thta I am blind! )


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 11, 2006)

Shes done a bit too much obvious bitching and shes done it repeatedly, shes been shit stirring then sitting back playing little miss innocent and going Noooo I didnt say such and such to so and so when she clearly did

I cant stand her


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 11, 2006)

Ok, as anticipated the 'standing on a podium' challenge is about three hours in and there are only five brave souls left standing: Imogen, Lisa, Mikey, Glen and Grace.
They haven't been told the prize is immunity from nomination yet, although Grace seems to have sussed it out.
I have high hopes here - Go Grace! Go Grace! Go Grace!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 11, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Ok, as anticipated the 'standing on a podium' challenge is about three hours in and there are only five brave souls left standing: Imogen, Lisa, Mikey, Glen and Grace.
> They haven't been told the prize is immunity from nomination yet, although Grace seems to have sussed it out.
> I have high hopes here - Go Grace! Go Grace! Go Grace!


Just checked the odds and funnily enuf Grace has jumped to 17/10!!

(How many can win the task??)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 11, 2006)

Big Brother can call a halt to proceedings at their discretion, so there could be a few stayers.
I did say that I thought BB engineered this task to keep Grace in, but it looks like Glen could be a major fly in the ointment - the others are talking about possible deals but he's so far insisting that they treat it as a proper, competitive endurance test.  
I laid hell out of Grace on the exchances yesterday, but I'd be the first to admit it's a very high-risk move.
Go Gracie!
Go Gracie!
Go Gracie!


----------



## thefuse (Jun 11, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Big Brother can call a halt to proceedings at their discretion, so there could be a few stayers.
> I did say that I thought BB engineered this task to keep Grace in, but it looks like Glen could be a major fly in the ointment - the others are talking about possible deals but he's so far insisting that they treat it as a proper, competitive endurance test.
> I laid hell out of Grace on the exchances yesterday, but I'd be the first to admit it's a very high-risk move.
> Go Gracie!
> ...


why are you backing grace?
is there money involved by any chance?


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 11, 2006)

Ok, so ig given a free nomination, who would Suzie vote for?

I would've said Grace and Lea but she invited Lea to that meal thing (along with Glyn, Richard and Aisleyne - so prob won't be any of those either) Next in line, imo, would be Lisa (apparently she doesn't like foul mouthed people) But if Grace is immune, and assuming she doesn't pick one of the ones she took for a meal, then that leaves Nikki, Imogen, Mickey, Pete and Glyn!


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 11, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> but it looks like Glen could be a major fly in the ointment - the others are talking about possible deals but he's so far insisting that they treat it as a proper, competitive endurance test.



Where did you hear this? I put the live feed on  (yup, that's how sad I am!) and it was all birdsong. I assume it's because the housemates won't stop singing songs for which channel 4 don't have the rights.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 11, 2006)

Damn it!!! It's not "Glen", it's "Glyn". 

Glenn is a Scottish name, while Glyn is thoroughly Welsh. A _glen_, on the other hand, is a valley.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 11, 2006)

It's GLEN!   
Guruchelles - He said it a few hours ago. Glen's the classic kid who always has to come first at sports day.
thefuse- I am laying Grace, not backing, as it's my (optimistic) belief that she WON'T be evicted on friday. I have a few beer tokens on to make things interesting, obv.
CR - she's a blank sheet at the moment, but I'd favour Lisa and Imogen (as a long-shot) at the moment. It doesn't really matter to me so long as Grace gets immunity.
*crosses fingers*

Oh, and Suzie starred as a stripper in the video to HIM's woeful cover of Chris Isaak's "Wicked Game" - link here. Enjoy!


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jun 11, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Oh, and Suzie starred as a stripper in the video to HIM's woeful cover of Chris Isaak's "Wicked Game" - link here. Enjoy!




How embarasing. 
Though that man out of him


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 11, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> It's GLEN!
> !



I think you should tell him (Glyn) that.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 11, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> I think you should tell him (Glyn) that.



It's a running joke mate. He HATES people calling him Glen, yet somehow Richard, Dermot etc keep getting his name wrong.
Glyn actually nominated Richard in week 2 for calling him Glen.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 11, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> It's a running joke mate. He HATES people calling him Glen, yet somehow Richard, Dermot etc keep getting his name wrong.
> Glyn actually nominated Richard in week 2 for calling him Glen.



I have to agree with Glyn though, 3 weeks is enough time to learn someone's name. Innit? 

I think I'd get pissed off too.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 11, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> It's a running joke mate. He HATES people calling him Glen, yet somehow Richard, Dermot etc keep getting his name wrong.
> Glyn actually nominated Richard in week 2 for calling him Glen.


very fucking annoying for him if he comes out and everyones calling him glen.

i know this is a dodgy comparison but i took in a stray dog once and half the people in the house refused to call her by the name i gave her, calling her something totally different.
i thought it was cruel personally.


----------



## sparkling (Jun 11, 2006)

Glyn just gets sweeter and sweeter doesn't he?  I thought him funny imitating suzie's accent and complaining that he doesn't have anything in confident with someone from Kent and that he would have to make her loads of tea.  Then later did anyone here him pipe up with his comment on a book set in Kent that he had read?  I think he said it was Remains of the day but seeing as most other HM's do not seem to read no one responded.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 11, 2006)

I laughed when he said she'd been to Bangor ('50 minutes away from me on the train') so they would at least be able to talk about that '....and Wales'.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 11, 2006)

That was ace.  

Podium task update:

Over 9 hours in now. Imogen gave up a few hours ago. Lisa, Glyn, Mikey and Grace left. They still don't know what the prize is yet.
Grace looking very shaky at the moment.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 11, 2006)

There could be a case made for the fact that the task wasn't fair to Pete. Would he have been capable of staying in one place for hours even if he had wanted to?

Also, are they allowing them to go to the loo?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 11, 2006)

The silly cunt better not get off - I'll win back me lost fiver if she wins.....


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 11, 2006)

Glen's out!


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 11, 2006)

Lisa won. Her and Grace drew straws.


----------



## bellator (Jun 11, 2006)

I see Grace talked down the others, she sooo knows she's going out


----------



## thefuse (Jun 11, 2006)

maybe friday we get to see the fall of the poor little rich girl


----------



## thefuse (Jun 11, 2006)

she's amazing that she thinks people dont like her because she sleeps 'in the same bed' as mikey.  
she's not like 'all those other people who spend all their time backstabbing'  
especially richard eh grace? fuckin hell girl, get a grip.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 11, 2006)

Ah well, them's the breaks. Can't BELIEVE they didn't just jump off together.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 11, 2006)

Maybe Endemol have got something else up their sleeve to keep her in. If not, and she goes up for nominations, I'd be willing to bet she walks rather than face the booing.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 11, 2006)

I bloody well hope she walks!  
We shall see. Could well be a few twists and turns yet, and Lisa being immune from noms is a bad result for the show as well as a bad result for Grace...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 11, 2006)

Argh!


----------



## thefuse (Jun 11, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Lisa being immune from noms is a bad result for the show


her voice (even when she's out of shot), is really starting to grate


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 11, 2006)

Think I have finally managed to adjust so that I'll scrape back around a tenner if either Grace or Imogen go and break even if it's anyone else.

Would've worked out _much_ better if the cunt hadn't decided to take a risk and finally agree to pick straws at the crucial moment in the box task (wtf? jesus - she'd already been standing on it most of the day and CLEARLY realised how important it probably was that she won, despite trying to down play it to everyone else.......  ).

God I don't know how you handle the stress O&L!   



Anyway....looks like Lea's going a bit nutty on Pete again.....poor old Pete.....trying to get some kip and all of a sudden he's trapped in his bed, surrounded by the bitching hoardes....


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jun 11, 2006)

yeah i didn't mind lea, but the just-plain-creepy ness toward pete is...icky
frankly.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 11, 2006)

I feel so sorry for Pete. First he had nutter Lisa after him and had to work up the courage to say something without her going psycho (plus he genuinely doesn't want to hurt feelings) and now Lea is going all crazy on his ass.

I would imagine it would be more difficult for him to say something to her since she isn't as overtly mad as Lisa.

I have gone right off Lea these past few days or so.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 11, 2006)

Occasionally Lea can be alright, even a bit funny. (When she's not being so insecure that she twists herself into a vile, bitter paranoid cow.)

But Oh my GOD, when she's around Pete she's horrific!
 

She makes herself look like an old letch. Quite unfortunate.

Even more unfortunate for Pete.


----------



## Looby (Jun 11, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> her voice (even when she's out of shot), is really starting to grate



Yeah, she's really annoying me know and I liked her in the first week. She is such a bitch as well.

I can't believe Grace seriously doesn't know what a cow she's been, she genuinely thinks it's a jealousy thing because of her 'relationship' with mikey. Get a fucking grip you stuck up, two faced, nasty bitch.

And.. she wouldn't fucking touch Mikey with a bargepole out of the house, he would be far too common for her. I can imagine mummy at home grimacing every time she crawls into bed with him. Gracey and her bit of rough. 

I really have to get a grip, I am getting far too wound up.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 11, 2006)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> Yeah, she's really annoying me know and I liked her in the first week. She is such a bitch as well.
> 
> I can't believe Grace seriously doesn't know what a cow she's been, she genuinely thinks it's a jealousy thing because of her 'relationship' with mikey. Get a fucking grip you stuck up, two faced, nasty bitch.
> 
> ...




I feel your pain.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 11, 2006)

What was the word Imogen needed explaining on tonight's show?
And Grace didn't know what platonic meant last week.
I thought of them as horrible people, but reasonably well educated, but now I don't know. It's not too much to expect them to understand simple words, is it? Or am I being a bitch.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 11, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> What was the word Imogen needed explaining on tonight's show?



Malice.

Mikey said that if Suzi nominated he and Grace then she's be doing it out of pure malice to split them up, forgetting, of course, that Suzi doesn't know she is the sole nominator.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 11, 2006)

Ah! Thank you.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 11, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Think I have finally managed to adjust so that I'll scrape back around a tenner if either Grace or Imogen go and break even if it's anyone else.
> 
> Would've worked out _much_ better if the cunt hadn't decided to take a risk and finally agree to pick straws at the crucial moment in the box task (wtf? jesus - she'd already been standing on it most of the day and CLEARLY realised how important it probably was that she won, despite trying to down play it to everyone else.......  ).
> 
> God I don't know how you handle the stress O&L!



You've done well then, not sure how you wrangled that! 

Lisa was the real killer today, no-one (least of all Endemol I suspect) expected her to last without a fag every twenty minutes. Glen and Mikey were the only likely competition and all could have been expected to step aside under pressure. Added to that the likelihood of a Grace walk-out if nominated, the possibility that Suzie wouldn't nominate her, the possibility that she'd stay in an eviction (unlikely, yes) and the possibility that 'evil wednesday' might switch the goalposts a bit and well, file under "nice idea, shame about the execution".

I've closed out half my position on Grace at not too much of a loss and kept the other open to see what fresh hell tomorrow brings. Lisa getting immunity was the worst possible result for Grace unfortunately - I could see Suzie choosing between her, Lisa, Imogen and possibly Lea/Aisleyne. Hey ho, at least in BB you can usually recover from a bad position...
Ahem! btw Sheo - when you're getting angry and stressed enough to shout "cunt!" at reality show z-listers for not standing on a box for long enough to win you a tenner it's probably time to switch over and watch the world cup instead.  

Anyway, Grace quote of the day from the highlights show: "Are they truffles? Oh, FIERCE!"


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 11, 2006)

I don't get why Lisa's odds went from 40-1 after she won the task down to 14-1 later on in the day (unless something's afoot?!)


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Jun 12, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> What was the word Imogen needed explaining on tonight's show?
> And Grace didn't know what platonic meant last week.
> I thought of them as horrible people, but reasonably well educated, but now I don't know. It's not too much to expect them to understand simple words, is it? Or am I being a bitch.



But Imogen has a degree! That makes her, like, really clever


----------



## crossfire (Jun 12, 2006)

Remember to watch Grace on MTV's Senseless tonight.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

Actually.....it's an as yet unmatched lay bet on Imogen that would take me into that position, so errrrr.....I was being a bit premature and as it stands I would still show a loss unless Imogen goes (but I can live with that). 

I certainly shouldn't be mucking about with this it's true O&L but I'm only playing with a small stake just to try and get my head around it all really (it sounds a bit foolish, but I find it far easier to understand if I'm using real money heh  .....  )





Oh and last but not least, _any_ excuse to call Grace a cunt is welcomed by me!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Anyway, Grace quote of the day from the highlights show: "Are they truffles? Oh, FIERCE!"





She's just a hoochy mamma from the ghetto ain't she....


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2006)

graces look of disgust when she was describing the kind of promotions she does to the kind the others do.

"I don't do _that_"   *eyesbulgeoutofheadevenmore*

I HATE HER!!!!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

SHE IS....A CUNT!!!!












(But I also genuinely don't want her to leave - far better to have her there to hate  )


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 12, 2006)

yeah, we need a few more weeks of the vile bitch


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes. Yes we do.   













heh heh


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

Let the booers have a bit more time to perfect their delivery.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

Oooooh - most of my unmatched bet has been matched now!  
So no big win if Imogen was to go, but smaller guaranteed profits otherwise (I think!  ).

One question....O&L, I am assuming _correctly_ that I'd win on lay bets on Imogen and Grace if they weren't even nominated am I? 

Btw - looks like I'd have a larger profit of 32* (and 10 if Grace goes and 12 if Imogen goes) if that was the case.....if that makes any more sense? 

Slightly alarming that I get consistently different results eh? 




*Incidentally I'm using euros not sterling!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 12, 2006)

Is it definatley Imogen and Grace against each other for the public vote?

If so won't the entire thing be conducted entirley along the lines of breast size


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> Is it definatley Imogen and Grace against each other for the public vote?
> 
> If so won't the entire thing be conducted entirley along the lines of breast size





No!

Suzy will nominate today.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 12, 2006)

(bit behind on the thread but...) oh what sweet joy seeing the look on spoilt brat Nikki's face when she wasn't invited to the dinner party


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 12, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> Malice.
> 
> Mikey said that if Suzi nominated he and Grace then she's be doing it out of pure malice to split them up, forgetting, of course, that Suzi doesn't know she is the sole nominator.


God some of these people are really a bit self deluded.  

Anything to try and believe that the reason they wouldn't be picked from someone who has been watching the show is that they're all coming across as cunts. 

I have to say that watching the expressions on Imogen's and Grace's face throughout the dinner last night was a classic, and wtf was this about the "lets refuse those chocolates", then suddenly gushing all over the new housemate when she came in with the chocolates, and then making those stupid faces at each other.

I wonder if some of their friends IRL are beginning to worry about what is said behind their own backs?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 12, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> (But I also genuinely don't want her to leave - far better to have her there to hate  )


I dunno, I think the far better thing for people like that is to be wrenched from the pedal stool they've put themselves on in public in the most humiliating way. 

Gosh, does that make me a bitch?!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, nominations take place later on today with both Imogen and Grace certain that Suzie will pick them. The bookies agree. Grace is 1.46 to be evicted and Imogen is 6.2, the rest nowhere.
If all goes smoothly then Grace will be evicted on friday to a chorus of boos.

But what's the point? I really don't get it. To have someone come in from outside with full knowledge of who's hated and loved, and then say to them 'right - you choose who's going this week' just seems utterly against the ethos of BB, particularly as they let Grace hear just how despised she was on friday night. I wouldn't blame her if she said 'fuck you' to the producers and walked before she was pushed if nommed.

Unless: the 'last man standing' task was designed to get Grace off the hook and Lisa and Imogen (or Lea and Aisleyne at a push) nominated by Suzi. They (and we) are well aware of who Suzie was wary of before she went in. An elegant way to get rid of one of the more pointless members of the house backfired due to Lisa's unexpected tenacity imo, resulting in the mess we see now, with Grace the pantomime villain facing the boot ahead of the house ballast.

It's going to be hard for the producers to get out of this now - unless Suzie pulls something entirely unexpected out of the bag then we're lumbered with an entirely predictable eviction on friday, and one decided by the outside world, not those inside the house. There could be another twist, but they'd really have to shoe-horn it in. They could tell Suzie she has to nominate from the 'golden invite' dinner party list I suppose, which would be the most elegant solution.

On the other hand they could simply make the most of a botched job and hang Grace out to dry on friday (taking the risk of another walk-out, this time of their own making). This seems the most likely scenario at the moment, but we shall see...

Sod it, I watched way too much of this yesterday - I'm off down the beach


----------



## dozzer (Jun 12, 2006)

Don't we still have someone new to go in?  

Shabaz and Dawn were replaced with Aisleen (cant bluddy spell that name) and Sam, and the golden ticket winner was going to come in anyway... but george wasn't replaced.

have they run out of people?

I want a new person.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 12, 2006)

Why are nominations taking place today and not tuesday? Maybe BB have something else planned?


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 12, 2006)

Evil Wednesday - they could simply switch it - so that those who were nominated are immune and everyone else is up for eviction. Expect the unexpected and all that.


----------



## lemontop (Jun 12, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Evil Wednesday - they could simply switch it - so that those who were nominated are immune and everyone else is up for eviction. Expect the unexpected and all that.



Yeah what is this evil Wednesday?


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jun 12, 2006)

I really dont want grace to go, if imogen and mikey or something is up for eviction and grace stays, susie will make it hell for her  i'm sure she'll really change the dynamics of it and grace will think she isnt hated...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 12, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> But Imogen has a degree! That makes her, like, really clever




Does she really? In what?

Actually, I wondered if her not understanding words is because she has English as a second language? Does she have English as a second language?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 12, 2006)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Does she really? In what?


standing up straight it's 90 degrees


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 12, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Yeah what is this evil Wednesday?



No idea, just that they're doing something "evil" on Wednesday.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 12, 2006)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Does she really? In what?
> 
> Actually, I wondered if her not understanding words is because she has English as a second language? Does she have English as a second language?



Not sure which one she grew up speaking but her Welsh seems pretty fluent - since seeing her & Glyn chatting in Welsh I've stopped thinking she's totally thick, she's fluent in one more language than I am!


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jun 12, 2006)

how random, grace on an mtv adution  http://www.mtv.co.uk/ 
the clips go on for ages and she doesnt say ne thing intresting, BUT her hair looks really rubbish. Shoddy extentions which dont match her nataural hair coulour...shes rich, cant she afford something less...funny...


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 12, 2006)

Grace and Nikki up for eviction

Grace is going home


----------



## Ozric (Jun 12, 2006)

Grace and Nikki up for nomination according to Digital Spy.

GET GRACE OUT


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 12, 2006)

Just out of curiousity, does everyone still love Pete round here and expect/want him to win? 

I was reading the message boards on the BB site last night (yes, I know, how sad) and loads of people seemed to have gone off him. Said he had been fairly uninteresting and quiet the last week, all he seems to do is constantly maul or be mauled by people (i.e. Lea and Nikki), and his thing with Nikki and affection for her has become quite off putting. 
People seem to be warming moer to Aisleyene. In fact, quite a few people on those boards were backing her to win. 

What do you lot think? Have your favourites changed?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

Grace and _Nikki_ up which is a bummer cos I went and stuck 4 on Mikey just incase....  ....so I'll be reeling in a big fiver (assuming Grace goes)....<rubs hands together>....  







(THE CUNT!!!  )


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 12, 2006)

its a shame that nikki and grace are up at the same time. it'll mean that the vote will be more evenly split unlike say if grace was up against richard where she may even stand a chance of beating sleazers record.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 12, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> its a shame that nikki and grace are up at the same time. it'll mean that the vote will be more evenly split unlike say if grace was up against richard where she may even stand a chance of beating sleazers record.



I didn't think Richard was that popular with the public


----------



## crossfire (Jun 12, 2006)

a lot of people hate richard!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 12, 2006)

crossfire said:
			
		

> a lot of people hate richard!



a lot of people hate grace. if you put the two of them up against each other you get an equal vote. what i was trying to say if you put grace up against someone that is more popular/less dislikeable more people would vote for grace and would help with wiping that smug grin off her face if she managed to get a large proportion of the vote.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 12, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> a lot of people hate grace. if you put the two of them up against each other you get an equal vote. what i was trying to say if you put grace up against someone that is more popular/less dislikeable more people would vote for grace and would help with wiping that smug grin off her face if she managed to get a large proportion of the vote.




erm yeah, but you said if grace was up against richard the vote *wouldn't* be equal and grace would get a huge percentage of the votes, beating Sezer's record. 
Did you mean to say Pete or Glyn or someone who actually is liked in the outside world? Sorry to be so pedantic. I'm just very bored.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 12, 2006)

I think I might have to vote Nikki this time
She's such a hateful little madam


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 12, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> She's just a hoochy mamma from the ghetto ain't she....



Innit blud! Rah, but it's raaaaaaaw in da Devon hood!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 12, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Grace and _Nikki_ up which is a bummer cos I went and stuck 4 on Mikey just incase....  ....so I'll be reeling in a big fiver (assuming Grace goes)....<rubs hands together>....



Good for you!  
I had massive liabilities on Gracie but luckily disposed of most of them last night. I'm still going to take a small hit on this one if she doesn't walk, but it could have been a lot worse. My first proper BB loss!

Well, they hung Grace out to dry in the end. What a bizarre, unsatisfying eviction:
"Hi Suzie! You've been watching BB. Who do you dislike most?
"Grace, like the rest of the country."
"Cool. Ok, in you go. Have fun nominating!"
 If I were Grace I'd tell them where to stick their public lynching on friday, but I'm not sure she has the sense - she still can't figure out why people don't like her.

*oddsflash!*

Michelle Fowler: 1.12 (seems tempting, but you're essentially betting that Grace WON'T walk out before friday)
Pwincess Steptoe: 13.0 (she must be hell to live with - Suzie stated she was one of her fave HMs when watching!)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2006)

Can we have those odds in English please?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

_I_ understand them!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 12, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Can we have those odds in English please?



I hereby pass the baton of endlessly explaining decimal odds onto Sheotheshrewdbets


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 12, 2006)

Mafs


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2006)

Why don't you just post the normal odds instead?
Why are people using the weird foreign odds all of a sudden?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

I'll do best of all if Grace leaves early.....more like 25-30 euros I think (possibly a bit less)...which would probably see me dancing about the room and waving my hands in the air and stuff  ......but I'll happily take the five too obviously - a WHOLE FREE PINT!*   








*Not that I'll spend it just yet....I was 5 down last week anyway, so my real profit so far is still the 2 euros I made from Bonnie going....heh heh!
I'm getting my head round it a bit more though - I'm now one of the few who (mostly) understands what you're on about when you start talking gambling now........


----------



## sparkling (Jun 12, 2006)

Is it just me or does anyone feel just a teeny tiny bit sorry for Grace now?  She just does not understand what she has done and anyway is she really any worse than the other bitches...it may be down to clever editing. 







why do I always feel sorry for the horribliest ones?  I had this problem on The Apprentice when I felt sorry for Seyed


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Why don't you just post the normal odds instead?
> Why are people using the weird foreign odds all of a sudden?




I'm afraid that having got my poor swamped head around these new fangled odds, it would only serve to confused me all over again if I had to start translating them all back for your benefit!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does anyone feel just a teeny tiny bit sorry for Grace now?




It's just you. 



I may have wavered and felt something similar to sympathy for a few spooky moments here and there  - but luckily she pretty quickly puts a stop to that by opening her gob - and then I know where I stand again and can get back on with the far more straightforward job of hating her guts.


----------



## sparkling (Jun 12, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> It's just you.
> 
> 
> 
> I may have wavered and felt something similar to sympathy for a few spooky moments here and there  - but luckily she pretty quickly puts a stop to that by opening her gob - and then I know where I stand again and can get back on with the far more straightforward job of hating her guts.



I suppose these type of programmes either bring out the mum in me or I am so used to trying to find something positive in the young people or children I work with that I can't stop even when relaxing.

Grace is probably insecure which is why she has to put everyone else down and so make herself feel better.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 12, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I suppose these type of programmes either bring out the mum in me or I am so used to trying to find something positive in the young people or children I work with that I can't stop even when relaxing.
> 
> Grace is probably insecure which is why she has to put everyone else down and so make herself feel better.


Oh undoubtedly. But then I guess it depends on how damaged she is. With Shabbaz I just felt like he was so fucked up he couldn't really help himself. I think she just might be an unpleasant person due to insecurity (and there are a lot of people who are insecure and not bitches).

Mind you, depends how much free will you think we have. All the debates about Shabbaz and Nikki were what made me think of the free will thread I put up in philosophy.

So who says that BB doesn't encourage abstract and intelligent thought?


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 12, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> and there are a lot of people who are insecure and not bitches


And there are a lot of us who are bitches and not at all insecure  

She tried to play the game, she's been hung out to dry, end of...as Saskia would say


----------



## thefuse (Jun 12, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does anyone feel just a teeny tiny bit sorry for Grace now?  She just does not understand what she has done and anyway is she really any worse than the other bitches...it may be down to clever editing.
> 
> why do I always feel sorry for the horribliest ones?  I had this problem on The Apprentice when I felt sorry for Seyed


i totally see what you mean.
its just like davina always says though
 'its just panto'


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't feel sorry for her at all - most of us bitch from time to time, but hers is endless and really nasty. She'll make money when she lives the house, it's not like she's going to be homeless and on the streets. I'll save my sympathy for people who really deserve it.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 12, 2006)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Does she really? In what?
> 
> Actually, I wondered if her not understanding words is because she has English as a second language? Does she have English as a second language?



Glyn is from North Wales so i am willing to bet that he has English as a second language (or maybe side by side, but speaks Welsh at home). Imogen is from South Wales, I think, where she may have learned Welsh at school but is much more likely to speak English at home.

Note: I may be talking arse.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 12, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Just out of curiousity, does everyone still love Pete round here and expect/want him to win?
> 
> I was reading the message boards on the BB site last night (yes, I know, how sad) and loads of people seemed to have gone off him. Said he had been fairly uninteresting and quiet the last week, all he seems to do is constantly maul or be mauled by people (i.e. Lea and Nikki), and his thing with Nikki and affection for her has become quite off putting.
> People seem to be warming moer to Aisleyene. In fact, quite a few people on those boards were backing her to win.
> ...



I still like Pete waaaay better than the others.
I think the housemates going on and ON about how the audience are going to vote for him to win naturally makes the viewers think, oh no we're not.

The bastards.


----------



## lemontop (Jun 12, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I still like Pete waaaay better than the others.
> I think the housemates going on and ON about how the audience are going to vote for him to win naturally makes the viewers think, oh no we're not.
> 
> The bastards.



I think Pete is def the favourite to win but Glyn could be a serious contender. He's been getting a lot of coverage on the evening show. Mind you there's still 10 weeks or something to go. Anything could happen.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah, I can definitely see Pete and Glynn being the last two.


----------



## zenie (Jun 12, 2006)

Is anyone else totally in love with nikki now?

I've really warmed to her.

I'd like her and Pete to get together and defo want them in the last 5 

Grace is a stuck up bitch and I cant stand the site of her!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh Nikki's funny as fuck (although I'm sure she'd do my brain if I was there - not that I would be  ).....




Deary me, there goes Grace again.........blatant grass - and keen as fuck with it 'No babe, your toe touched the floor...' <blank innocent spongey face>   ....urgh!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm not any way near in love with Nikki the annoying little troll but....I'm warming to her a teeny bit more. Less headaches when she is on screen and more chuckling. 
Liking Ash leeeeeeeeen more too. Abou the only girl I've seen standing up to Grace.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 12, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Is anyone else totally in love with nikki now?
> 
> I've really warmed to her.



She was really cute with her little podium tantrum.


----------



## lemontop (Jun 12, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Liking Ash leeeeeeeeen more too. Abou the only girl I've seen standing up to Grace.



Yep me too and she was really sweet looking after Glyn the other night when he was crying.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh God Lea - _get off him!!!_


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 12, 2006)

Ack LEA PUT HIM DOWN!!  

Poor pete....


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 12, 2006)

Lol sheo.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

Aisleyne is ace - nothing wrong with her imo (my second fave to Pete).


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Lol sheo.





heh heh 




'Get him a tissue'

<yanks head back towards breast  >


----------



## zenie (Jun 12, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Oh God Lea - _get off him!!!_



I know I think he might get smouthered by those breasts!!  

She gets really dominating doesn't she  like the way she was with that posh cunt to what was his name?

I'm beginnning to dislike Lea now although I do feel sorry for her.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 12, 2006)

FIERCE babes, fierce. This show is quite horrible really. You see Grace lose her one remaining hope of avoiding the lynch mob through a 50/50 gamble with Lisa. I don't like her, but that's not nice to see.
Anyway, Suzie says "tickety-boo!" at the end of the show, for which she should be evicted and hanged forthwith. I've gawn right off her.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 12, 2006)

Quite ironic to see them all stuck inside on those podiums when their time would probably be better spent getting to know/arse-licking Susie in the garden.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 12, 2006)

I've definitely warmed to Nikki, she's getting a good edit, as is Aisleyne.

Imogen's gone way down in my estimation. Bitchy AND dull. At least Grace is entertaining.

I love Glyn in his glasses. I want to love him all up!


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 12, 2006)

> FIERCE babes, fierce.



STAB STAB STAB


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

LOL at Nikki!


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 12, 2006)

Look at the face on Lisa!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

Scary! 

Psycho woman!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

Pete - 'YES! I got shat on by a bird!!!  '


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

Grace......desperate, pleading eyes......and a hint of a grin......


----------



## astral (Jun 12, 2006)

crying with laughter at Nikki's little pep talks 

"Glyn, you must stay on there, you can't give up"

"Grace, you must stay on there, you can't give up"


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow Lea's annoying.


----------



## zenie (Jun 12, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Wow Lea's annoying.



innit


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 12, 2006)

Mikey: least helpful trying-to-help person EVER. "Just ignore it! Forget about it!"

Oh well alright then, that makes it all okay!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

They subtitled Mikey!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Mikey: least helpful trying-to-help person EVER. "Just ignore it! Forget about it!"
> 
> Oh well alright then, that makes it all okay!




I think he had a point though - Lisa was just as likely to be nominated as Grace - and he was as fair as he could be in that case.

(Although I can see how his repeated denials of hearing _the chant_ would grate)


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 12, 2006)

There's no way Lisa was just as likely to be nominated as Grace, what with the chants and so on.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 12, 2006)

Altough if it was between Lisa and Grace, I'd definitely vote Lisa out. I don't like her and she doesn't entertain me.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 12, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> There's no way Lisa was just as likely to be nominated as Grace, what with the chants and so on.



It's more the fact that Grace heard the chant and knew nomination = game over. Lisa is still an unknown quantity to them public perception-wise.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 12, 2006)

I quite fancy Lisa but I don't know why.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 12, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> It's more the fact that Grace heard the chant and knew nomination = game over. Lisa is still an unknown quantity to them public perception-wise.



I tell ye - she's going to walk.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 12, 2006)

Aw, Pwincess in the bath! *melts*


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> There's no way Lisa was just as likely to be nominated as Grace, what with the chants and so on.





.....more likely to be nominated by Suzy I meant. 

I don't suppose Lisa would have felt confident enough to take the risk (would you if you were her - with a huge money prize at stake? For the sake of a friendship with someone you've known for a couple of weeks but who was aggressively booed to fuck? I wouldn't!  )....and I think Mikey would have made himself look a bit of a cunt if he'd manipulated it any further than that (so that Grace won).

This edit doesn't show any of Graces efforts to convince everyone else that it was unlikely to be a major prize either (having clearly decide to begin with that it related to the eviction).


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 12, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> It's more the fact that Grace heard the chant and knew nomination = game over. Lisa is still an unknown quantity to them public perception-wise.



But she's not an unknown quantity to Suzie.


----------



## Madusa (Jun 12, 2006)

*cough*

'Wankers'

grace does look like sponge-bob square pants! and what's the obsession with calling everyone 'babe'??

and the bath-bitching! haha.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 12, 2006)

You'd think Grace would walk, but earlier she said she was staying because she wanted to show she's not like people think.

I actually hope she does walk. Much as I don't like her, I wouldn't want anyone to go through the baying mob of eviction night.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> But she's not an unknown quantity to Suzie.




But they don't know what suzys/the general publics perception of anyone else is!

If Lisa had stood down, then as far as she was concerned, Grace (a defo to be nominated judging from what they DO know) was safe and she was.....what?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 12, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> But she's not an unknown quantity to Suzie.



Doesn't matter - she has no idea if she'd be popular or unpopular in a public vote, and although she suspects Suzie isn't keen on her she has no reason to suspect that her public perception could influence Suzie's vote (as it turns out Suzie seemed quite taken with her). Grace, on the other hand knows she's doomed if nominated, and also that Suzie - on the outside - is aware of the reasons behind her unpopularity and may well share them.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 12, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> I tell ye - she's going to walk.



Well, I'd LOVE it if she did, believe me.  
However, I don't think she will walk:

a) Voting lines are open. The only person in BB history stubborn enough to 'walk/get pushed' after Endemol had taken money from people trying to evict them was Dawn. There are legal/financial implications and they get the book thrown at them if they try to scoot at this stage - witness Orla last year, hating every second but only leaving the morning after she'd beaten Kemal in an eviction. The fact that Dawn is now on hunger strike to get footage from Endemol (couldn't she just have set the video?) indicates a level of stubborness way, way, way beyond the average HM.

b) She's not self-aware enough to realise why she's hated. She thinks it's the mob/Mikey/the edit/jealousy, and she honestly believes that she can bring people round and make them like her. If she figured out that people hated her because she's quite simply a hateful person she'd be straight out the back door.

c) She's a rule-player, not a rebel, and BB will browbeat her into staying fairly easily imo.

d) If the other HMs had an ounce of compassion they would urge her to walk out asap. They heard the chanting, they know the eviction on friday is a foregone conclusion and likey to be a public lynching. Their sympathy and encouragement to make Grace stay is sorely misguided and/or tainted with selfishness - they suspect if she walks the eviction will go ahead with one of them taking her place.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 12, 2006)

What happens if she does walk??

Does that mean Suzie would have to chose another HM for eviction?? (Would there be time?!)

And what would happen to the money people have betted on Grace (or not betted on Grace in my case!!!)


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 12, 2006)

Good points.

What's this about Dawn's hunger strike?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 12, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> The fact that Dawn is now on hunger strike to get footage from Endemol


WTF???  


> d) If the other HMs had an ounce of compassion they would urge her to walk out asap. They heard the chanting, they know the eviction on friday is a foregone conclusion and likey to be a public lynching. Their sympathy and encouragement to make Grace stay is sorely misguided and/or tainted with selfishness - they suspect if she walks the eviction will go ahead with one of them taking her place.


Drat, I'm really ashamed at myself for saying this as normally I try and not bitch myself.

but....

couldn't happen to a better person.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 12, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> What happens if she does walk??
> 
> Does that mean Suzie would have to chose another HM for eviction?? (Would there be time?!)
> 
> And what would happen to the money people have betted on Grace (or not betted on Grace in my case!!!)



a) In a case with only two HMs up for eviction we're sailing uncharted waters. It wouldn't be fair on Nikki now lines are already open, but what else can they do? Cancel the eviction and refund everyone's phone and text vote money? How could you organise that? That's what makes me think they'll chuck the kitchen sink at her in order to make her stay.

b) Depends who you use. Check the regs. Mine simply 'rolls it over' to the next eviction. Hope you're not too much out of pocket on this one CR.

(I've changed my position and I really don't want her to walk now - talk about fickle)


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> ...talk about fickle..


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

(WALK!  )


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 12, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> What's this about Dawn's hunger strike?



Dawn has issues with Endemol. The story's a little old now, but no-one seems to know how she's progressing.
She strikes me as a not particularly well-balanced person (to put it mildly) - she tried out three times in previous BBs, got into this one on completely false pretences to publicise her hazy-sounding 'honesty in sports teaching' foundation (that was totally edited out rendering the whole project useless, obv), and now appears to be risking death to 'prove' BB are lying. All very odd, and she's no Bobby Sands imo...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 12, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> (WALK!  )



DON'T WALK!  x1000


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

issues with Endemol.

Jesus Fucking Christ!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 12, 2006)

Just a hunch, but if the series were suddenly wound up unexpectedly at this stage, I reckon it would go:

Pete to win, with Glyn and (sadly) Nikki wrestling for second place. Richard would be 4th, Lisa 5th, Aisleyne 6th and either Leah or Imogen 7th. Mikey and Suzie are 50/50 to last as I feel their characters haven't really penetrated yet, but Grace the moose wouldn't stand a snowball's...


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 12, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> a) In a case with only two HMs up for eviction we're sailing uncharted waters. It wouldn't be fair on Nikki now lines are already open, but what else can they do? Cancel the eviction and refund everyone's phone and text vote money? How could you organise that? That's what makes me think they'll chuck the kitchen sink at her in order to make her stay.
> 
> b) Depends who you use. Check the regs. Mine simply 'rolls it over' to the next eviction. Hope you're not too much out of pocket on this one CR.
> 
> (I've changed my position and I really don't want her to walk now - talk about fickle)


Nah only wasted £9!

And made it all back on the world cup  

Saying that...

I bet £5 on Mexico (8/15) and Portugal (4/11) to win and got returned into my account £10.45...shouldn't that be £15.45 (including the stake?) for the double?

Then I bet £5 on Czech (evens) and Italy (4/7) and got £15.71 but I thought it should be £20.71 including my stake?

I make that 2.09/1 for the first bet and 3.14/1 for the second bet

Have I added that up wrong or have they fleeced me out of my original stake???


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> DON'T WALK!  x1000





I'm not sure I meant that actually  .....don't quite understand the roll over thing  does that literally mean the bets you made this week carry over (and aren't voided).....and you wouldn't claim on a lay bet on Grace?

That's a bit dodgy actually (not that I've worked out what it all means to me  )!  


<bangs head against wall>


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> ...and you wouldn't claim on a lay bet on Grace?







That was the wrong question wasn't it?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 12, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> That was the wrong question wasn't it?


time for a cuppa sheo!  away from the computa


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

Shut it! You'll see me there on channel 4 poker one of these days....  .....(i'll be the one clinging my hands together confidently under the table....playing Rummy....    )


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2006)

(I've got a slightly funny/embarassing story to tell you btw ddraig - will pm you when my wits come and find me again   )


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 12, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Nah only wasted £9!
> 
> And made it all back on the world cup
> 
> ...



Mexico/Portugal: £5.00 x 1.55 x 1.36 = £10.54 (near enough)
Czech/Italy: £5.00 x 2.00 x 1.56 = £15.60 (near enough).

You're only staking one fiver, not two on each result, which is why the returns may look a little stingy on short odds matches. Well done tho!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 13, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Well done tho!





You're like a lovely motivational primary school teacher, whom one remembers well into their adult life <remembers Miss Spreadbury  > with all the positive feedback and great pats on the back for me and CR and our small, but glorious - but also pathetic at the same time  - victories!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 13, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I meant that actually  .....don't quite understand the roll over thing  does that literally mean the bets you made this week carry over (and aren't voided).....and you wouldn't claim on a lay bet on Grace?
> 
> That's a bit dodgy actually (not that I've worked out what it all means to me
> 
> ...



Depends on the firm, check the regs. Mine (Betfair) take money on 'the next eviction', so if someone walks and the evictions are cancelled then everything stays up on the screen 'as is' until the next eviction takes place. Obv this can be very good for some people and very bad for others.
Other firms just void everything and start again.

I can only echo the cuppa/'puter remarks. 

Grrr!! EVERY time I try to quote and reply to one of your posts I get this: "You have included 7 images in your message. You are limited to using 5 images so please go back and correct the problem and then continue again." 
I keep having to erase all your smilies. Sort it aht!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 13, 2006)

I like to get me fuckin moneys worth!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 13, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> You're like a lovely motivational primary school teacher, whom one remembers well into their adult life <remembers Miss Spreadbury  > with all the positive feedback and great pats on the back for me and CR and our small, but glorious - but also pathetic at the same time  - victories!



Keep the victories (and inevitable defeats) small Sheo, that's all I'd say. <insert range of smilies here ending with  >


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 13, 2006)

Back on topic there's a MONSTER Grace/Lisa/Imogen bitching session going on at the moment. They just never learn, do they?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 13, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Back on topic there's a MONSTER Grace/Lisa/Imogen bitching session going on at the moment. They just never learn, do they?



What do you think they need to learn?


----------



## sorearm (Jun 13, 2006)

anyone read screen burn's review on the gruniad on saturday - comparing grace to michelle fowler lookalike

... I reckon lea is starting to morph into gary glitter personally


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 13, 2006)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> What do you think they need to learn?



That being female and bitching/being two-faced is THE cardinal sin amongst the BB txt voting demographic. The chanting against Grace on friday should have given her a clue, but I kinda like the fact she's going down all guns blazing...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 13, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Keep the victories (and inevitable defeats) small Sheo, that's all I'd say.





Oh dear - I do feel obliged now to point out that I was only pulling your leg with the teacher thing (bit thoughtless - soz) and I for one am wholly unlikely to get sucked into spending anything over and above the £50 stake I've got (for the whole series)!!! 

Honest - I'm too sensible, too tight, too lazy and too stupid  - so no probs at this end!


I'm not planning to lose ofcourse, but at the same time, I'll be chuffed to break even, which says rather a lot......


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 13, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Mexico/Portugal: £5.00 x 1.55 x 1.36 = £10.54 (near enough)
> Czech/Italy: £5.00 x 2.00 x 1.56 = £15.60 (near enough).
> 
> You're only staking one fiver, not two on each result, which is why the returns may look a little stingy on short odds matches. Well done tho!


Yea but shouldn't I get those amounts _plus_ my stake of £5 a time back as well?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 13, 2006)

*WWWWWWANKAS!!!!!*


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 13, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Oh dear - I do feel obliged now to point out that I was only pulling your leg with the teacher thing (bit thoughtless - soz) and I for one am wholly unlikely to get sucked into spending anything over and above the £50 stake I've got (for the whole series)!!!
> 
> Honest - I'm too sensible, too tight, too lazy and too stupid  - so no probs at this end!
> 
> ...



Damn right!

You have included 6 images in your message. You are limited to using 5 images so please go back and correct the problem and then continue again. 
Images include use of smilies, the vB code  tag and HTML <img> tags. The use of these is all subject to them being enabled by the administrator.

Oh ffs!!! <shakes fist> <angry smilie>


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 13, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Yea but shouldn't I get those amounts _plus_ my stake of £5 a time back as well?



You already have your fiver back in the 1. of the first 1.55 bet I'm afraid.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 13, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> You already have your fiver back in the 1. of the first 1.55 bet I'm afraid.


Ah


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 13, 2006)

heh heh


----------



## Apathy (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats it now innit, world cup is on, seeya later BB 

Nipped on here for an update but too much maths^^^


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 13, 2006)

I still can't get over seeing Nikki in a fur wrap in last night's episode. How hot was it on Sunday   

Also can we ask Endemol to put a "babe" box in the house - each time they utter that bloody word, they lose a pound off the shopping budget. Mikey got right on my nerves last night, his voice is so monotonous  but then again he did sort of tell Grace to get over herself


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 13, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> I still can't get over seeing Nikki in a fur wrap in last night's episode. How hot was it on Sunday


I can't get over this pic they've put on the digital spy article about her having a strop after Richard ate all the cornflakes! 







Heh heh!  

(oh god I'm reading digital spy!  )


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 13, 2006)

here's the girl who called Ash a moose...


----------



## Masseuse (Jun 13, 2006)

Lol.   I rather like the Aishleene girl now.  She has a bit of warmth about her  anyhow.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 13, 2006)

Me too - she actually seems quite sweet.
But then who wouldn't next to Nikki and Grace!


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 13, 2006)

There seems to be a yawning chasm between Grace's image of herself and how others see her which is not far short of David Brent proportions. In the diary room, when she had been upset by the "get Grace out!" chanting, she indignantly asserted (paraphrasing) "I don't lie and bitch like the others" (!) 

Another example is how she called Aisleyne a "wigga" and then throws around terms like "hoochie mama"  

*goes off to check the lyrics on old blues records*


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 13, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Michelle Fowler: 1.12 (seems tempting, but you're essentially betting that Grace WON'T walk out before friday)
> Pwincess Steptoe: 13.0 (she must be hell to live with - Suzie stated she was one of her fave HMs when watching!)



I'm guessing 1.12 is 1/12 (i.e. twelve to one on). What on earth is 13.0?

Please explain these unfamiliar odds?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 13, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> here's the girl who called Ash a moose...


----------



## ch750536 (Jun 13, 2006)

Poll up


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 13, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> I'm guessing 1.12 is 1/12 (i.e. twelve to one on). What on earth is 13.0?
> 
> Please explain these unfamiliar odds?





1.12 - put a tenner on, get 11.20 back (inc stake)
13.0 - put a tenner on, get 130 back (inc stake)



Nikki's on 32 now....Grace on 1.06.....


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 13, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> 1.12 - put a tenner on, get 11.20 back (inc stake)
> 13.0 - put a tenner on, get 130 back (inc stake)
> 
> 
> ...



So the second one is 12/1. Still can't work out what the first one is. Where do these odds come from? I've never encountered them in British or Irish racing. Is it something to do with the new phenomenon of laying?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 13, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> So the second one is 12/1. Still can't work out what the first one is. Where do these odds come from? I've never encountered them in British or Irish racing. Is it something to do with the new phenomenon of laying?


I don't know what laying is but I too am confused by this new fangled system - what was wrong with the old system?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 13, 2006)

They're just decimal odds.
To calculate what you would win (in total - including the return of your stake) simply multipy your stake by the odds, which will never be lower than 1.

10:1 is equal to 11.0,
1:10 is equal to 1.1
evens is equal to 2.0 (ie if you win you effectively double your money)


----------



## Fingers (Jun 13, 2006)

Is it even worth betting on grace this time or would it be worth dumping your life savings on her?


----------



## Fingers (Jun 13, 2006)

"As part of their next task, for the next 48 hours they will be citizens in a land governed by the whims of the golden one - and populated by statues and banners of her. Failure to conform will constitute a rule break. Notch up three and they'll fail the task." 

Grace has thrown a tantrum already plus some furniture around (well it seems she threw a cushion at Suzie's picture)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 13, 2006)

Fingers said:
			
		

> Is it even worth betting on grace this time or would it be worth dumping your life savings on her?



The odds of 1.06 on Grace going reflect the chances of her walking/being assassinated/choking on a peanut/a plane crashing on the BB house before friday night.
If you think none of these things is very likely to happen then it's a very good bet, yes. I make the true odds about 1.01.

However, staking your life savings on a 'fierce' hoochie mama may inhibit your viewing pleasure for the next few days, so I wouldn't recommend it. 

*decimal AND fractional oddsflash*

Michelle Fowler: 1.06 (1/18)
Pwincess Steptoe: 32.0 (31/1)

I just can't be arsed explaining decimal odds every time I put them up, it's screwing the whole thread.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 13, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Michelle Fowler: 1.06 (1/18)
> Pwincess Steptoe: 32.0 (31/1)
> 
> I just can't be arsed explaining decimal odds every time I put them up, it's screwing the whole thread.



I get it now. But where do they come from? As I said, I've never encountered them with any of the main bookmakers.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 13, 2006)

Does anyone else get annoyed/confused by the realtime information about BB and the fact that the hour-long programme on Channel 4 is a day behind?

Or is it just me who is sad?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 13, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> Does anyone else get annoyed/confused by the realtime information about BB and the fact that the hour-long programme on Channel 4 is a day behind?
> 
> Or is it just me who is sad?


It is the bane* of my life.  

*sp?


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 13, 2006)

I see your point about the daily hour long programme being behind, but they have to edit 24 hours of coverage into 1 hour of television so that's not something that can be turned around too easily.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 13, 2006)

Talking of betting, can anyone find out the odds (conventional or decimal) on Grace getting a higher proportion of the vote than Sezer's 91.6%?


----------



## girasol (Jun 13, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Talking of betting, can anyone find out the odds (conventional or decimal) on Grace getting a higher proportion of the vote than Sezer's 91.6%?



I was away when Sezer got evicted... Who was he up against?

Did George walk out?


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 13, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Talking of betting, can anyone find out the odds (conventional or decimal) on Grace getting a higher proportion of the vote than Sezer's 91.6%?



Just rang up Hills. Grace now 1/50. They're not offering anything on her proportion of the vote.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 13, 2006)

Is this a betting thread or a BB thread?


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 13, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I was away when Sezer got evicted... Who was he up against?
> 
> Did George walk out?



Sezer was up against Richard and Lea. George walked because he "couldn't handle the fame".


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 13, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> I see your point about the daily hour long programme being behind, but they have to edit 24 hours of coverage into 1 hour of television so that's not something that can be turned around too easily.



Yeah, course, that's why I can forgive them.   Plus if they edited that day then the programme would start with the previous evening and end on the current afternoon so not have the same climatic effect.

Still...annoying though.


----------



## lemontop (Jun 13, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> Does anyone else get annoyed/confused by the realtime information about BB and the fact that the hour-long programme on Channel 4 is a day behind?
> 
> Or is it just me who is sad?



You know the way to get round that. Stop reading the threads and wait for the show!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 13, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> I get it now. But where do they come from? As I said, I've never encountered them with any of the main bookmakers.



The rise of the internet betting exchanges (Betfair, Betdaq etc) has popularised use of the decimal system. It's just easier to use when trading.
ANYWAY - enough of this. I agree with missfran, it's getting out of hand. News digest:

1) Does anyone else think they've dressed Suzie up in that 'South American dictator' outfit to make her look even more like Michael Jackson?
2) They've probably failed today's task ALREADY.  
3) Lea, Nikki, Lisa and Grace (yeah right) may be banned from nominations next week after being caught discussing them.
4) BB2 Paul and Helen have split up!  
5) Ofcom are investigating claims that the 'Golden ticket' lottery was fixed (clue: it wasn't).
6) Pete would happily shag Vannessa Feltz.


----------



## lemontop (Jun 13, 2006)

I especially like this part of the new task

"Housemates often like a singsong to keep up morale. But crooners beware! Citizens can only sing Susie's favourite three tracks -- 'Living on a Prayer' by Bon Jovi, 'You're Just Too Good To Be True' by Andy Williams, and 'I Like The Way You Move' by The Bodyrockers"


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 13, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> 5) Ofcom are investigating claims that the 'Golden ticket' lottery was fixed (clue: it wasn't).


The lottery part of it might not have been a fix but the way they arrived at the 34 contestants was definitely manipulated. How else could 32 out of the 34 possible new housemates have previous BB experience, that just would not be statistically possible if the 100 tickets had been distibruted fairly amongst the population. and yes I know a lot of them bought their tickets for silly money etc but even so it just doesn't ring true that only two without BB experience got to the final selection.

I'd like to see the profiles for the 20 who they rejected and the reasons why.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 13, 2006)

Haha  lemontop   

I agree with missfran too damnit!


----------



## ska invita (Jun 13, 2006)

Richard on the livefeed:
"Communism is great, you know, it works in practice, but the problem is in countries like China and Cuba, is it goes to the dictators head".
 

Kick Richard out ASAP, the pseudo twat!


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 13, 2006)

niksativa said:
			
		

> Richard on the livefeed:
> "Communism is great, you know, it works in practice, but the problem is in countries like China and Cuba, is it goes to the dictators head".
> 
> 
> Kick Richard out ASAP, the pseudo twat!



But does it work in theory?!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 13, 2006)

Glen - "What is that word when you talk in your sleep?"
Nikki - <thinks hard> "Sleep-talking."
Glen - "Oh. Yeah, sleep-talking."


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 13, 2006)

Glyn!


----------



## milesy (Jun 13, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Is this a betting thread or a BB thread?



a BB thread, in which the subject of betting has  - unsurprisingly - come up, as people like to bet on BB and like to know the chances that each contestant has of winning.

crazy, innit?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 13, 2006)

Ha ha!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 13, 2006)

That wasn't at you milesy  but at Glyn and Nikki's conversation....heh heh


----------



## Structaural (Jun 13, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> 6) Pete would happily shag Vannessa Feltz.



I keep thinking that Nikki reminds me of a young Venessa Feltz.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 13, 2006)

I knew quite a few people who would happily shag Vanessa Feltz. She looks like a right go-er.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 13, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> .
> 4) BB2 Paul and Helen have split up!



I know! I just read it in Heat. How sad  
Wow, the days when normal people went in BB and had normal, geniune relationships. Seems a very long time ago.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 13, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> I keep thinking that Nikki reminds me of a young Venessa Feltz.


I'd thought that too


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 13, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Sezer was up against Richard and Lea. George walked because he "couldn't handle the fame".



Also my impression is that sezer was evicted during a time when many people gave up on BB in disgust at their inclusion of very vulnerable people in the show, the bullying of shabaz, etc. 

It may have been the highest ever percentage of votes but there was no information about the _numbers_ voting, which i think may have been much lower then on previous years


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 13, 2006)

C&P from popbitch:

"Gruesome threesome:
Not only did "celeb" hairdresser Adee Phelan go out with BB7 contestant, Grace Adams-Short prior to her entry into the big brother house last month, he also two timed her... with fellow BB7 contestant Nikki Grahame."

Oh, I DO so hope that's true.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 13, 2006)

oh. my. god.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 13, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> C&P from popbitch:
> 
> "Gruesome threesome:
> Not only did "celeb" hairdresser Adee Phelan go out with BB7 contestant, Grace Adams-Short prior to her entry into the big brother house last month, he also two timed her... with fellow BB7 contestant Nikki Grahame."
> ...



shit! me too!


----------



## Structaural (Jun 13, 2006)

It has got worse though hasn't it? (_it's not as good as the old days!_).

I used to think it was a good experiment in watching disparate people get on, the conversations they'd have, the different views people had. They never seem to show any of that anymore - just the fights and shouting (unless you've the livefeed I guess - but I'm not going there). The panto aspect (what is it with the english and panto?) has outweighed the observing aspect. 

It seems the normal BB has become more like celebrity BB.

Maybe staff from Heat magazine go straight to the staff at Endemol. 

oh well... *awaits download of latest BB episode* - (I'm always two days behind - still waiting for footage of Grace on the podium).


----------



## Structaural (Jun 13, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> C&P from popbitch:
> 
> "Gruesome threesome:
> Not only did "celeb" hairdresser Adee Phelan go out with BB7 contestant, Grace Adams-Short prior to her entry into the big brother house last month, he also two timed her... with fellow BB7 contestant Nikki Grahame."
> ...




hahaha - who?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 13, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> hahaha - who?



That's showbiz


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 13, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> It seems the normal BB has become more like celebrity BB.



Of course the original celebrity BB was just done as a bit of a joke, for charity... it's now indistinguishable from the regular version in every respect.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 13, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Glen - "What is that word when you talk in your sleep?"
> Nikki - <thinks hard> "Sleep-talking."
> Glen - "Oh. Yeah, sleep-talking."



Lets be fair he is conversing in his second language
You can tell from his accent he isnt english first


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 13, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> It has got worse though hasn't it? (_it's not as good as the old days!_).
> 
> I used to think it was a good experiment in watching disparate people get on, the conversations they'd have, the different views people had. ).



Now, though, since the show descended into obvious formula, this "disparate" element has clearly given way to various "types" - e.g. -

The mentally unstable (of whom Shabaz is the most obvious example)
Wannabe models (Orlaigh, Nikki, Aisleyne, Tanya)
Wannabe footballers' wives (pretty much the same as above - indeed, Tanya actually DID marry a West Ham player, I believe)
Pre- and post-op transsexuals (Sam, Nadia)
The cosmetically "enhanced" (Lea, Pete Burns)
Skinny blonde women who do "promotions" work (Nikki, Aisleyne, Grace)
The spectacularly thick (Bonnie, Mikey, Nikki, Jade, Chantelle if she counts)

Any other "types" I've missed?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 13, 2006)

Kate Lawler, Spencer and the other guy (the one that got involved briefly with Jade). Weren't they all quite normal? Oh oh... and Johhny!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 13, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Kate Lawler, Spencer and the other guy (the one that got involved briefly with Jade). Weren't they all quite normal? Oh oh... and Johhny!


Kate Lawler was a bitch though - in fact that's when I first started noticing real bullying on there, with her and her cronies (can't remember their names) against Jade. Which in the case of my friends had the reaction of making them all  warm to a woman they had previously hated! 

To isvicthere?'s list I'd add the "megabitch" (and of course that doesn't necessarily relate just to the female housemates)


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 13, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Any other "types" I've missed?



erm...

surplus cunts?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 13, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Kate Lawler was a bitch though - in fact that's when I first started noticing real bullying on there, with her and her cronies (can't remember their names) against Jade.


Yeah, and it's become nastier and nastier every year, but in different ways. Last year there was an aggressive tribal mentality (Maxwell, Saskia, Craig, Makosi, etc.), whereas I feel that this year's been a return to the Machiavellian tactics and incessant, tortuous bitching of the 2004 season (Nadia, Jason, Chris, Michelle etc.).


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 13, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Lets be fair he is conversing in his second language
> You can tell from his accent he isnt english first


Glen and Nikki are actually my fave housemates now Pete's started drumming all day. 
I'm more than happy to poke gentle fun at Glen's exchanges in the house despite knowing he's actually the most intelligent HM in there and that English is very much his second language. This is Big Brother! We're allowed to laugh, and in any case with Glen and Nikki it's all in the delivery.

Glen and Nikki keep me entertained, which is more than the rest of them do. Go Glen!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 13, 2006)

GL_Y_N!


----------



## Belushi (Jun 13, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> GL_Y_N!



Innit, its not that fucking difficult!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 13, 2006)

It's GLEN!

Come on, I do the *oddsflashes* in both forms now because I got so fed up of having to explain decimal odds every other post.
What more d'ya want - blood? Cut me some slack with my little Glen joke. I like it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't want decimal odd explained - I just want proper odds!


----------



## tarannau (Jun 13, 2006)

Glyn

I'm with North Wales' finest (and only) lifeguard on this one. 

It's very annoying when people get your name wrong repeatedly. If it's not Glynn (some Cornish bastardisation), Glenroy (Jamaican) it's blinking Glen(n),  beloved of permed footballers in the 80s everywhere.

Frankly, Glyn would be perfectly within to burn the house down if such naming nonsense continues. And I'd be there to lend him the matches...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 13, 2006)

Never let it be said that I don't do requests, OU.

*latest oddsflash!*

Michelle Fowler: 1.06  -  (1/18)
Pwincess Steptoe: 27.00  -  (26/1)  

These should stay fairly stable until it's clear that Grace won't walk out, at which time she'll freefall to 1.01 (1/100).


----------



## zenie (Jun 13, 2006)

It's not surprising Pete would shag Vanessa feltz I mean look at Lea FFS!! 
I just had to google Tanya to be reminded of what she looked like - she was the one who shagged Peter Andre too right?
I loved her make up


----------



## lemontop (Jun 13, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Now, though, since the show descended into obvious formula, this "disparate" element has clearly given way to various "types" - e.g. -
> 
> The mentally unstable (of whom Shabaz is the most obvious example)
> Wannabe models (Orlaigh, Nikki, Aisleyne, Tanya)
> ...



The gay guys who are usually divided into two categories
calm diplomatic gay guy (usually comes about 4th) place Dan, Richard, Josh 
the screaming queen Brian, Marco, Shabaz, Kemal (or so we thought!)


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 13, 2006)

An easy way to remember Glyn's name is that rhymes with "win". I actually saw a car with a "Glyn 2 Win" sticker yesterday.

www.glyn-wise.co.uk


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 13, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Now, though, since the show descended into obvious formula, this "disparate" element has clearly given way to various "types" - e.g. -
> 
> The mentally unstable (of whom Shabaz is the most obvious example)
> Wannabe models (Orlaigh, Nikki, Aisleyne, Tanya)
> ...



Gay men who look pretty damn hot????


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Jun 13, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Kate Lawler was a bitch though



Yay! I have finally found someone else in the world who agrees with me about Kate Fucking Lawler. How the hell she managed to win I've no idea. 

"Ooh, look at me! I'm blonde and I like football and drink pints!"

Die, bitch


----------



## dozzer (Jun 13, 2006)

Apparently the most hilarious clip from that Big Brother was a drunk Kate falling over while trying to pull on a pair of trousers, or something.

Hilarious.  ...


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Jun 13, 2006)

It would have been hilarious if she never got up again.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 13, 2006)

Fuck BB7, Big Brother but with cats is the next big thing -


> Ten cats in search of owners will spend the next 10 days in a New York store window, their every move caught on camera for a reality TV show on which they will compete for best sleeper and mouse-catcher.
> 
> The show is the creation of a petfood company and will be shown on cable channel Animal Planet, as well as on the Web site www.MeowMixHouse.com where viewers will be asked to vote off one feline contestant each day.
> 
> The cats, chosen from shelters around the country, will compete for loudest purr, most prolific sleeper and who can catch the most toy mice. Kitties who get the boot will be adopted into permanent homes.



http://today.reuters.com/stocks/QuoteCompanyNewsArticle.aspx?view=CN&storyID=2006-06-12T191735Z_01_N12288181_RTRIDST_0_LEISURE-CATS.XML&rpc=66
Nicked from PB


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 13, 2006)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Fuck BB7, Big Brother but with cats is the next big thing -
> 
> 
> http://today.reuters.com/stocks/QuoteCompanyNewsArticle.aspx?view=CN&storyID=2006-06-12T191735Z_01_N12288181_RTRIDST_0_LEISURE-CATS.XML&rpc=66
> Nicked from PB


Ooooooooooo!!!!

I want I want I want!!!!

(shit, do I sound like Nikki there?  )


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 13, 2006)

the meowmix website is now in my favourites 

I'd definately watch catty reality tv


----------



## dozzer (Jun 13, 2006)

I hope those cats are thoroughly vetted before they go in.  

one might have a purrsonality disorder.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 13, 2006)

*groans*


----------



## thefuse (Jun 13, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> a BB thread, in which the subject of betting has  - unsurprisingly - come up, as people like to bet on BB and like to know the chances that each contestant has of winning.
> 
> crazy, innit?


some might find it crazy. others might find it incredibly tedious.
different strokes init


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 13, 2006)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> Not sure which one she grew up speaking but her Welsh seems pretty fluent - since seeing her & Glyn chatting in Welsh I've stopped thinking she's totally thick, she's fluent in one more language than I am!



Two more, actually.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 13, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Two more, actually.







_Ooooooooooooh!!!!_


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 13, 2006)

What?!!

When Suzie came out of the diary room after nominating and Big Brother immediately announced "the housemates nominated for eviction are..." she didn't look shocked _at all _that nobody else went to nominate.


----------



## zenie (Jun 13, 2006)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Fuck BB7, Big Brother but with cats is the next big thing -
> 
> 
> http://today.reuters.com/stocks/QuoteCompanyNewsArticle.aspx?view=CN&storyID=2006-06-12T191735Z_01_N12288181_RTRIDST_0_LEISURE-CATS.XML&rpc=66
> Nicked from PB



Cruel beyond belief. I'm gonna talk to the RSPCA about this - it's just not on


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 13, 2006)

Oooh Grace is off again 'whoever stays Nikki, you or me, it's up to us to make her life a misery...turn the whole fucking house against her'.....


Deary me, somebody's taking it all far too seriously.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 13, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Oooh Grace is off again 'whoever stays Nikki, you or me, it's up to us to make her life a misery...turn the whole fucking house against her'.....
> 
> 
> Deary me, somebody's taking it all far too seriously.


she really is a total cunt. im looking forward to friday again now


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 13, 2006)

she must be really thick. All that negative reaction she got on Friday and yet she's _still_ being a complete bitch. If she had half a brain cell she'd play nice...surely???


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 13, 2006)

Who is that saying '''that f..ing bitch better know herself' ....I feel a fight coming now


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 13, 2006)

Classic Pwincess Diary Room rant coming up soon folks.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 13, 2006)

aislyne;
'i wanna swear but i won't, but its fuckin well out of order'


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 13, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Classic Pwincess Diary Room rant coming up soon folks.



da daaaaa


----------



## thefuse (Jun 13, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Classic Pwincess Diary Room rant coming up soon folks.


*turns over to watch a bit of the football while she's in there*

grace and all her bullshit cant be far away either  

im getting very bored with watching these girls tbh


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 13, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Oooh Grace is off again 'whoever stays Nikki, you or me, it's up to us to make her life a misery...turn the whole fucking house against her'.....
> 
> 
> Deary me, somebody's taking it all far too seriously.



Her parents weren't too apt when naming her, were they?


----------



## Nixon (Jun 13, 2006)

Grace makes me want to shoot everyone in Sloane Sq and burn her wardrobe.

She gets right on my naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarcs


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 13, 2006)

'It's _so_ not fair babe....'



Not fair indeed......jesus


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 13, 2006)

Thing is, this is entertaining stuff.
If I'm stuck watching two months of the Dickie and Suzie love-in I'll end up putting a boot through the screen.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh and did you notice how she suddenly toned it right down when Mikey suddenly arrived in the room while she was bitching full throttle with Nikki....


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 13, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Thing is, this is entertaining stuff.
> If I'm stuck watching two months of the Dickie and Suzie love-in I'll end up putting a boot through the screen.





Well, yes......


----------



## exosculate (Jun 13, 2006)

Is it possible to bet on Lisa for eviction the week after this, I'm hoping for good anti-post odds.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 13, 2006)

Russell's on good form tonight!

Is there any news on repurcussions for discussing noms?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 13, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> Russell's on good form tonight!
> 
> Is there any news on repurcussions for discussing noms?



Not yet - they're just figuring out if they want Nikki and Lisa up next week (which will happen if they get banned) or Nikki, Lisa and Richard (if not banned).

Exo - nope, don't think so. New markets usually materialize out of the ether about a half hour after the eviction result. In any case Lisa vs Nikki may be a very tight contest.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 13, 2006)

aislyne gone up in my estimations
nikki, gone down
grace *spit* has hit below rock bottom


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 13, 2006)

Nikki. FFS.  

*Who is she? 

Who is she?*

Grace. FFFS.   

*Who is she? 

Who is she?*

I will be voting for Nikki as she should have gone last week, and once she's out, getting rid of Grace the moose will be a relative piece of piss.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah, i like asyleen now, grace is such a twat, i hope she gets 100% of the vote.  i Couldn't believe how annoying the woman from the sun was on BBBM, saying pete didn't deseve to win because he's not been entertaining enough....thats so rubbish....he's obiously just got a nice soul....


----------



## Fingers (Jun 13, 2006)

pete is great, he can entertain people with complex music without instruments, the guy is a genius  

Like glyn too, usualy i go for a female housemate but apart from ayslene who is growing on me as a edcent person, the two lads should win


----------



## tommers (Jun 13, 2006)

Fingers said:
			
		

> aislyne gone up in my estimations
> nikki, gone down
> grace *spit* has hit below rock bottom



about sums it up.

plus glynn and pete (as usual) actually saying what needed to be said.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 13, 2006)

glynn or pete to win, with ashleen third, fuck the rest, hope grace has to leave the country and go into excile (Paraguay to be precice)


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 13, 2006)

Fingers said:
			
		

> (Paraguay to be precice)


Make that Antarctica.


----------



## Fenian (Jun 13, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Also my impression is that sezer was evicted during a time when many people gave up on BB in disgust at their inclusion of very vulnerable people in the show, the bullying of shabaz, etc.


I don't watch regularly but did tune in to some, I thought, very cruel bullying of shabaz before he was driven out.

But the rest of the group were quite obviously going to turn on themselves afterwards - shabaz may have done strange things but he just became an easily dentified person to turn on, giving the rest of the group feelings of solidarity.  That's what happens in groups, except for (it's been estimated) 13 per cent of people who maintain an independent ethical standpoint (Milgram etc).

That is now happening to the rest of them... they are in turn being turned on, notably by the baying hordes disfiguring the bb house on eviction nights.  I am revolted by lynch mobs.  grace or nikki or richard or the others may be crafty, and back-stabbers at times, but I don't 'hate' them.  I hate general pinochet, I hate margaret thatcher i.e. I wish they were dead and I'd laugh if they were, but I don't hate silly, self-aggrandising and, yes, no doubt shallow and vain screwballs who are *definitely *no worse than the kind of people who turn out to roar at them.  *They *are the biggest bullies of all, and embody a similar moral vaccuum as the housemates about whom they are so hypocritical.

Channel four should have a sense of responsibility IMO as to the behaviour it seeks to promote, there is no reason why the evictions can't take place in another way i.e. with no hateful lynch mobs.


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 13, 2006)

What has happend to Lea? 

She's turned well weird around Pete.

I have to say I'm very dissapointed with Pete about Nikki, but Ashleen has turned out to be a bit of a star. Thank God there's one decent woman in there at least.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 13, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> I have to say I'm very dissapointed with Pete about Nikki, but Ashleen has turned out to be a bit of a star. Thank God there's one decent woman in there at least.



Hear x 2.


----------



## tommers (Jun 13, 2006)

Fenian said:
			
		

> That is now happening to the rest of them... they are in turn being turned on, notably by the baying hordes disfiguring the bb house on eviction nights.  I am revolted by lynch mobs.  grace or nikki or richard or the others may be crafty, and back-stabbers at times, but I don't 'hate' them.  I hate general pinochet, I hate margaret thatcher i.e. I wish they were dead and I'd laugh if they were, but I don't hate silly, self-aggrandising and, yes, no doubt shallow and vain screwballs who are *definitely *no worse than the kind of people who turn out to roar at them.  *They *are the biggest bullies of all, and embody a similar moral vaccuum as the housemates about whom they are so hypocritical.



you know what?  you're right.  grace is annoying and childish, spoilt and whatever but she's not the anti-christ.  she hasn't killed anybody.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 13, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> you know what?  you're right.  grace is annoying and childish, spoilt and whatever but she's not the anti-christ.  she hasn't killed anybody.


She's killed the little hope I had left for humanity, if that counts.


----------



## tommers (Jun 13, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> She's killed the little hope I had left for humanity, if that counts.



she's killed the little hope i had for spoilt little rich chelsea girls.

oh no, sorry, NOTTING HILL.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 13, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> What has happend to Lea?
> 
> She's turned well weird around Pete.





What was she saying to him at the start? 
I missed it and only started concentrating at the tail end of what sounded like her doing more of her psycho _can't-live-without-you_ stuff on him.....


----------



## tommers (Jun 13, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> What was she saying to him at the start?
> I missed it and only started concentrating at the tail end of what sounded like her doing more of her psycho _can't-live-without-you_ stuff on him.....



you got the important bit.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 13, 2006)

Ah Ok 









(I thought I might have got the wrong end of the stick)


----------



## tommers (Jun 14, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Ah Ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no chance.

she's a mentalist.


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah, that was about it. I thought they had a close friendship, but now it looks creepy. She was sat on his bed the other night staring at him while he slept! 

Call me old fashioned...


----------



## tommers (Jun 14, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> Yeah, that was about it. I thought they had a close friendship, but now it looks creepy. She was sat on his bed the other night staring at him while he slept!
> 
> Call me old fashioned...




if I could just use a BB thread staple?  "how would you feel if lea was a man and pete a girl?"


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 14, 2006)

Did anyone hear Pete and Lisa earlier tonight? They were having a sort of dance demo thing.

Lisa: "Show us how ya dance to psychedelic trance then Pete.
Pete: "Well I'm normally on acid, but..." <cue hasty sound cut as visuals show Pete "having it large">

I wonder if that makes the highlights?


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 14, 2006)

Fenian said:
			
		

> I don't watch regularly but did tune in to some, I thought, very cruel bullying of shabaz before he was driven out.
> 
> But the rest of the group were quite obviously going to turn on themselves afterwards - shabaz may have done strange things but he just became an easily dentified person to turn on, giving the rest of the group feelings of solidarity.  That's what happens in groups, except for (it's been estimated) 13 per cent of people who maintain an independent ethical standpoint (Milgram etc).
> 
> ...






The crowds outside the house do make me feel uncomfortable too, but to be fair they aren't really a "lynch mob" though are they?

I've done some performance stuff, and I've had to face hostile crowds similar to that, albeit smaller, but I'm willing to bet a lot of them have been drunker.  

Yes it is scary, but it's over very quickly and you live, noboby dies of booing. You get booed, so what? It's a show, you put yourself up to be the entertainment, if they like you they like you, if they don't they want to see you get a pie in your face.

I did a gig the other week, and someone tried to glass the headline act! 
Personally, a short walk through a crowd flanked by bodyguards, with a guaranteed paycheck and a cosy chat with Davina, is a far more attractive gig than most of mine.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 14, 2006)

Wasn't Lea in the diary room the other day trying to convince Big Brother to put on some 'psychic trance'....heh heh


----------



## Fenian (Jun 14, 2006)

I think it was in 'Red Harvest', the novel by ex-Communist private eye writer Dashiell Hammett (who also wrote the Maltese Falcon) the private eye hero is asked by a woman he is protecting how he would like to die.  He says _"Behind a gatling gun facing a lynch mob_".

Of course judging by their treatment of shabaz all of the housemates would probably be good lynch-mob material themselves, aside maybe from the blonde haired woman (aisleen?) and the new woman, who don't have form on that issue.

But that doesn't mean I want these silly little nonentities to receive a televised national brutalisation courtesy of a private company.  I'm with Dashiell Hammett on this one.


----------



## Fenian (Jun 14, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> The crowds outside the house do make me feel uncomfortable too, but to be fair they aren't really a "lynch mob" though are they?
> 
> I've done some performance stuff, and I've had to face hostile crowds similar to that, albeit smaller, but I'm willing to bet a lot of them have been drunker.
> 
> ...


Point taken. I do agree that a booing crowd cannot be compared to a lynch mob.  You are right of course.

But I was talking more about how things happen in groups.  Large groups of people, at a particular time when political and historical events connived at their occurrence, did constitute lynch-mobs - in 1920s USA or 1990s Rwanda. The same kind of people who will turn up to scream hatred on Friday.

I know humanity can't be changed, but I do think Channel Four should reconsider the way it handles eviction nights, as this is turning quite ugly.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 14, 2006)

I think you're all watching a different Big Brother to the one I am


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 14, 2006)

Fenian said:
			
		

> Point taken. I do agree that a booing crowd cannot be compared to a lynch mob.  You are right of course.
> 
> But I was talking more about how things happen in groups.  Large groups of people, at a particular time when political and historical events connived at their occurrence, did constitute lynch-mobs - in 1920s USA or 1990s Rwanda. The same kind of people who will turn up to scream hatred on Friday.
> 
> I know humanity can't be changed, but I do think Channel Four should reconsider the way it handles eviction nights, as this is turning quite ugly.



I do agree with you, I seriously wonder about the kind of people who turn up to that, although I suspect c4 whip it up. In fact I hope they do! I really hope they aren't spending hours making those banners in their own time.

The thing is, c4 do have a problem with eviction night. BB is gladiatorial style entertainment. Eviction night is basicly the public hanging.

People want to see the bad guys getting their comuppance, and it has to be spectacular or the viewing public feel cheated. Now, how to do that without it being ugly I don't know, although to be fair, the interview with Davina is pretty easy going as it should be, because baddies make great telly. Noboby really wants anyone to get hurt, that would ruin the fun. It's like when you heckle a stand up, no one really wants him to run off in tears, they want him to "make a come back".

I do agree though, the crowds are pretty ugly.






PS, I really enjoyed your posts from Palestine.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 14, 2006)

I hate Grace but I do think the hatred she's getting now is a bit OTT. 

As for the crowds outside, I remember the first few series where basically everyone was cheered when they left the house. Now it's no one except the winner. Ridiculous.


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Jun 14, 2006)

I like Pete but he needs to get a bit of backbone, and saying what he thinks instead of mumbling and then saying sorry.

Likewise Glyn.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 14, 2006)

Fenian said:
			
		

> That is now happening to the rest of them... they are in turn being turned on, notably by the baying hordes disfiguring the bb house on eviction nights.  I am revolted by lynch mobs.  grace or nikki or richard or the others may be crafty, and back-stabbers at times, but I don't 'hate' them.  I hate general pinochet, I hate margaret thatcher i.e. I wish they were dead and I'd laugh if they were, but I don't hate silly, self-aggrandising and, yes, no doubt shallow and vain screwballs who are *definitely *no worse than the kind of people who turn out to roar at them.  *They *are the biggest bullies of all, and embody a similar moral vaccuum as the housemates about whom they are so hypocritical.
> 
> Channel four should have a sense of responsibility IMO as to the behaviour it seeks to promote, there is no reason why the evictions can't take place in another way i.e. with no hateful lynch mobs.


i agree with you but i dont think it'll hurt the poor little rich girl to have a reality check and see that a lot of people think she's been acting like a cunt.
 In her defence though, she is only 20 so she's a long way to go before being a 'sensible' adult.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 14, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> The gay guys who are usually divided into two categories
> calm diplomatic gay guy (usually comes about 4th) place Dan, Richard, Josh
> the screaming queen Brian, Marco, Shabaz, Kemal (or so we thought!)



Good observation.


----------



## pk (Jun 14, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> i agree with you but i dont think it'll hurt the poor little rich girl to have a reality check and see that a lot of people think she's been acting like a cunt.



So she can run back to her £350,000 palatial flat that mummy bought her in Notting Hill in floods of tears?

She's a spoilt twat, that Grace, and I could not care less what happens to her.

Lea's got to go though, for me she's the worst housemate now, those fake tits are vile and she's just a fucking miserable noise.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 14, 2006)

Observations since Suzie's nominations:-

Grace referring to her as "lady muck". Err, pot.... kettle..... black, no matter how much you say "fuck", "babe" or "hoochie mama".

The unintentional comedy of Nikki's diary room outburst. "WHO IS SHE?!! WHO IS SHE?!!!!" Umm, a previously unknown member of the public desperate for the "fame" that briefly attaches to contestants in the BB freakshow - much like yourself, Nikki.

The continued belief-beggaring failure of Grace to realise the origins of her unpopularity with the public.

Their infantile theft and booze-up made me genuinely angry (something I'm not proud of). I'd like to see them both out.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 14, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Their infantile theft and booze-up made me genuinely angry (something I'm not proud of). I'd like to see them both out.



Me too...well, I was more embarrassed for them. And their 'let's dress in gold to get at Susie' stunt. It's bullying. FFS the woman had to nominate somebody. How would they feel if the shoe was on the other foot?!

Aisleyne is a star in my eyes but precisely because she is so down-to-earth. She was wriled with anger at Nikki and Grace, but contained herself _and_ said she could see it from theit point of view. She's putting herself across really well.


----------



## tommers (Jun 14, 2006)

I think Grace and Nikki are finding it very difficult to comprehend how they can be disliked... in Nikki's case by Suzie and in Grace's case by the whole country.  Grace in particular keeps putting it onto other people - endemol / mikey.  She's probably been quite popular throughout her life, everybody's little princess, which is why she feels able to take on the leader role for that little gang of girls.  She quite clearly doesn't realise that all the bitching and stirring is why she's getting booed.  Last night she was going on about "it'll be all the freaks once we leave."  I mean apart from the fact that she was talking to NIKKI (if anybody deserves to be called a freak etc) she was presumably referring to Pete (who has a medical condition), Richard (who's gay), Glyn (who's... welsh?), Lea (fake tits), Suzie or Aisleyne (who both seem quite sound so far).  Exactly where are the "freaks" in that bunch?

I imagine Davina will take great pleasure in showing her all the clips when she gets out.  Should be good for a laugh.


----------



## kins (Jun 14, 2006)

Grace is a two faced bitch.  I can't believe that no-one has seen through her in the house.  And who in their right mind says "I'm the ultimate sloane ranger" *cringe*


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 14, 2006)

kins said:
			
		

> Grace is a two faced bitch.  I can't believe that no-one has seen through her in the house.  And who in their right mind says "I'm the ultimate sloane ranger" *cringe*



What exactly does 'sloane ranger' mean? The other day she says she wasn't one.


----------



## Masseuse (Jun 14, 2006)

Nikki:  Why did she vote for me?  is it because I am common as muck?

Grace:  It can't be that babe, cos she voted for me too.


----------



## tommers (Jun 14, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> What exactly does 'sloane ranger' mean? The other day she says she wasn't one.



* Sloane Ranger *  n.  a young lady who lives within the environs of Sloane Square in Chelsea and its surroundings.  This social group came to light in the mid 80s when they were spotted on the arm of various chinless wonders who worked in the City.

see "Princess Diana - Princess of Hearts" (pg 58)


----------



## tommers (Jun 14, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Nikki:  Why did she vote for me?  is it because I am common as muck?
> 
> Grace:  It can't be that babe, cos she voted for me too.



yeah.  that was a good one.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 14, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Nikki:  Why did she vote for me?  is it because I am common as muck?
> 
> Grace:  It can't be that babe, cos she voted for me too.



 

You know what will sort her out?

Getting a boob job.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 14, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Nikki:  Why did she vote for me?  is it because I am common as muck?
> 
> Grace:  It can't be that babe, cos she voted for me too.




Silly cunts.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 14, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> I think Grace and Nikki are finding it very difficult to comprehend how they can be disliked... in Nikki's case by Suzie and in Grace's case by the whole country.  Grace in particular keeps putting it onto other people - endemol / mikey.  She's probably been quite popular throughout her life, everybody's little princess, which is why she feels able to take on the leader role for that little gang of girls.  She quite clearly doesn't realise that all the bitching and stirring is why she's getting booed.  Last night she was going on about "it'll be all the freaks once we leave."  I mean apart from the fact that she was talking to NIKKI (if anybody deserves to be called a freak etc) she was presumably referring to Pete (who has a medical condition), Richard (who's gay), Glyn (who's... welsh?), Lea (fake tits), Suzie or Aisleyne (who both seem quite sound so far).  Exactly where are the "freaks" in that bunch?
> 
> I imagine Davina will take great pleasure in showing her all the clips when she gets out.  Should be good for a laugh.


Last night I was reading a book which looks at the Milgram experiment; summarising it and then exploring what it really means and trying to follow it up as much as possible. Whilst the author had difficulty finding the old participants because records are confidential till 2075, interestingly she did find out that one participant who refused to give fatal shocks in the experiment also refused to shoot at My Lai. 

She also spoke to two people who had taken part all those years ago, one who also refused, and one who obeyed and gave what they thought to be potentially fatal shocks as a result of being told to so by an authority figure. Surprisingly the "defier" ended up living a very conformist life whilst the person who obeyed used the shocking results to re-examine his life and his tendency to conform to authority. As a result he gave up the high profile career path he was on to teach inner city kids, and came out of the closet to be overtly gay (in the 1960s). 

Anyway, the reason why this is relevant is I totally agree with everything you've said about Grace, I just don't think she's ever realised she's such a bitch because she's never been challenged or had real negative consequences happen as a result of her behaviour. So I wonder if this awful revelation of how people see her might actually lead to a similar sort of life reappraisal of how she acts. Of course like Shabbaz she might find a way of protecting her self image from this new negative information, but I guess it's possible that after the initial shock she might be able to take this experience and use it to reframe her behaviour. 

Possibly. She might not, it was just a thought.

I guess the other context this experiment is useful is in explaining how relative to what they’ve done to housemates, why so few people walk.

right, am I good enough to be on Big Brain now?


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 14, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> Me too...well, I was more embarrassed for them. And their 'let's dress in gold to get at Susie' stunt. It's bullying. FFS the woman had to nominate somebody. How would they feel if the shoe was on the other foot?!
> 
> Aisleyne is a star in my eyes but precisely because she is so down-to-earth. She was wriled with anger at Nikki and Grace, but contained herself _and_ said she could see it from theit point of view. She's putting herself across really well.



I agree completely. Aisleyne really surprised me with her maturity.

And I love Pete, but I wish he'd have the courage of his convictions more. I reckon if he actually stood up and told Nikki that he really didn't like her behaviour, she'd re-evaluate. She's self-aware enough to know when she's being out of order when called on it.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 14, 2006)

Can I just ask, are you all talking about stuff on the highlights show last night (which I missed) or stuff that actually happened last night?


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm talking about the highlights show.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm dying to know what 'evil wednesday' is going to be about. 

Note: I'll be getting a life later from Tesco. I hear they keep them near the catfood.


----------



## Structaural (Jun 14, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Now, though, since the show descended into obvious formula, this "disparate" element has clearly given way to various "types" - e.g. -
> 
> The mentally unstable (of whom Shabaz is the most obvious example)
> Wannabe models (Orlaigh, Nikki, Aisleyne, Tanya)
> ...



good list, what about:

the 'everyman' Pete, Bez, Spencer, etc...


----------



## Structaural (Jun 14, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> Me too...well, I was more embarrassed for them. And their 'let's dress in gold to get at Susie' stunt. It's bullying. FFS the woman had to nominate somebody. How would they feel if the shoe was on the other foot?!
> 
> Aisleyne is a star in my eyes but precisely because she is so down-to-earth. She was wriled with anger at Nikki and Grace, but contained herself _and_ said she could see it from theit point of view. She's putting herself across really well.



She came top in the Machiavellian test. She's the shrewdest basically.

Grace came top in the lying test.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 14, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> She came top in the Machiavellian test. She's the shrewdest basically.
> 
> Grace came top in the lying test.


Have you got a link to their test results?

(assuming you don't work for BB)


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 14, 2006)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Two more, actually.



How do you say "Fuck off, dwyer?" in Welsh?


----------



## dozzer (Jun 14, 2006)

I wish it were Friday already and Grace would just get out. 

Nikki seems very easily lead by her, I'm sure she would do much better being influenced by some of the others - especially Pete. I think they look lovely together. (ok - I'd rather it was me snuggling up in bed with him - but hey..)

Whoever suggested the "babe/ babes" swear box - TOTALLY 

"yeah babe, but no babe, BABE!. awww babes, listen babe"

BAN THE BABE!!!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 14, 2006)

They're bound to show that in her 'best moments' aren't they (for lack of anything else endearing/amusing).....a montage of 'babe's....


----------



## Structaural (Jun 14, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Have you got a link to their test results?
> 
> (assuming you don't work for BB)



nah - it was on big brain t'other day. You could search though - you never know.


----------



## Structaural (Jun 14, 2006)

Fenian said:
			
		

> I don't watch regularly but did tune in to some, I thought, very cruel bullying of shabaz before he was driven out.
> 
> But the rest of the group were quite obviously going to turn on themselves afterwards - shabaz may have done strange things but he just became an easily dentified person to turn on, giving the rest of the group feelings of solidarity.  That's what happens in groups, except for (it's been estimated) 13 per cent of people who maintain an independent ethical standpoint (Milgram etc).
> 
> ...



I agree with most of this - I was saying something similar to the missus last night.
Most mobs revert to the lowest common denominator (or IQ) within the crowd according to some research I vaguely remember reading years ago. It all gets well out of hand - you get the feeling the stocks would be welcomed. I think a lot of scapegoating goes on as well.
'I'm a bit of a cunt but that person is definitely a bit of a cunt - if I make loads of noise about that cunt, no one will notice what a cunt I am' or something . ['scus cunts]

On the other hand though the people who are usually kicked out are the ones with the least amount of 'morals' and the 'nicest' people tend to win *yawn*...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 14, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> Most mobs revert to the lowest common denominator (or IQ) within the crowd according to some research I vaguely remember reading years ago.


Wasn't that Terry Pratchett?  

Might do a search on test results - did they mention Shabbaz at all or was it just housemates still in there?


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jun 14, 2006)

Having scanned the recent posts I can't believe no one's mentioned 'Dickie'! As much as Grace annoys me (and I actually think Nikki's entertaining to a point), Dickie is the most self righteous, patronising, shitbag in there! Surely? Come on.....Humf!


----------



## Structaural (Jun 14, 2006)

it seems most venom is for the women as always


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 14, 2006)

As far as I can tell, at this point, there are only 3 nice/sane, watchable, and reasonably amusing/interesting people in that house - Pete, Glyn and Aislyeen. 
The rest of them are just so awful (Nikki, Grace, Lea, Richard urghhh) or so incredibley dull (Mikey, Imogen yawwwwwn), I don't think I could bear to be in the same room as any of them for 5 minutes without wanting to kill either them or myself. Don't think I've ever met anyone in real life with such awful personalities.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 14, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> it seems most venom is for the women as always


Normally I'd totally agree with you. 

This year though, I really think they have put in some very dislikeable women. 

I've seen a little bit of Richard being a twat but personally I have seen worse things from some of the girls. But perhaps that's because the girls (Aislyeen and Suzi not included) seem to bounce off each other which intensifies it, where Richard (from what I've seen) tends to say things to people who aren't going to exacerbate him.

I missed a week though which may have been crucial.


----------



## foo (Jun 14, 2006)

i've only caught snippets of this recently but Glen (Glyn?) and Nikki are great entertainment. 

i loved Glen's enthusiasm at learning 'life-skills' - and saw Nikki eyeing up thick dark haired bloke in the shower.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 14, 2006)

> Glen (Glyn?)



It's bloody Glyn! it isnt that difficult!


----------



## Fenian (Jun 14, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Whilst the author had difficulty finding the old participants because records are confidential till 2075, interestingly she did find out that one participant who refused to give fatal shocks in the experiment also refused to shoot at My Lai.


I'd love to have this particular reference, if you have time, I've looked at the Milgram, Adorno, Zimbardo stuff etc. but not come across this nugget.


----------



## foo (Jun 14, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> It's bloody Glyn! it isnt that difficult!



sorry. 

in my defence, i've hardly watched it........

<edit for embarrassed smiley but i can't find the fucking smilies!!!>


----------



## scarecrow (Jun 14, 2006)

Fenian said:
			
		

> Channel four should have a sense of responsibility IMO as to the behaviour it seeks to promote, there is no reason why the evictions can't take place in another way i.e. with no hateful lynch mobs.



I think they're trying to 'dilute' the whole lynch mob thing on eviction night. Did anyone else notice that Sezer got nowhere near the bad reception that Makosi got last year on that particularly shocking exit, despite getting the highest eviction vote in the history of the show?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh Mikey, you poor deluded fool.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 14, 2006)

They're obsessed with arses and the licking thereof.


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Jun 14, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Oh Mikey, you poor deluded fool.



Grace has conveniently forgotten how she tried to give Mikey the cold shoulder when she took a shine to George.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 14, 2006)

Richard: "We're not bitching, we're _observing_. What _they're_ doing is bitching."

GRACIST!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 14, 2006)

Fenian said:
			
		

> I'd love to have this particular reference, if you have time, I've looked at the Milgram, Adorno, Zimbardo stuff etc. but not come across this nugget.


It's from this book here.  

Is anything exciting going on? I've been banished from the only TV in the house for the whole of the night due to living with two Germans and football!


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's a thought: I think Nikki might be one of the few housemates who are properly being _themselves_. If she's angry, she has a tantrum. If she's happy, she laughs and runs around. She wears her emotions on her sleeve and I bet she's like that in every day life too.


----------



## girasol (Jun 14, 2006)

Awwwwwww

Pete and Nikki 4eva!!!!

How sweet and perfect they are for each other!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh spot on Pete  


Him and Nikki having a cuddle and a 'durrr, dur, durrrrr, dur durrr dur durrrr' was just about the sweetest thing I've seen so far....<melts>...


----------



## Fingers (Jun 14, 2006)

OMG, has Grace been rooted on live TV  

Anyway, Nikki gone up a little in my estimations tonight for getting a grip on the suzi thing, grace however is still below rock bottom (or mikey as it seems)


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 14, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> I've been banished from the only TV in the house for the whole of the night due to living with two Germans and football!





EVICTION!!!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 14, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> I bet she's like that in every day life too.






I'd put money on it.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 14, 2006)

i dont honestly see why people dont like richard..
all he ever seems to do is offer wise words and a shoulder to cry on to people who then go around slagging him off


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 14, 2006)

Tonight's points of interest:

1) Classic blindside from Nikki saying she liked Suzie. Lots of cheeky Steptoe gurns and The. Best. Tantrum. Ever. Conclusion? They (and she) are starting the rescue mission for next friday's evictions a week early.

2) No footage of Pete drumming on the ashtrays for 18 bloody hours yesterday. Binkbonkbinkbonktingbinkbonkbonkbinkpingbinkbonkaarrrgghhhshutthefuckup!!! I live in sodding Brighton anyway - I've got vaguely tribal drumming from tie-died students coming out of my ears , and NOW FROM THE TV TOO? Bastard. Must be driving the techies up the bloody wall.

3) Pete's face as he watched Grace and Mikey shag (textbook last resort before eviction tactic btw) was EXACTLY the same as that in Munch's 'The Scream'.

4) Classic being caught streaking/wanking at just the wrong moment from Glen towards the end. V good. Perfect timing.

5) Very good mood in the house at the moment. I'd quite admire Grace if I believed she had any comprehension of the situation waiting for her on the outside. There's no way she'll walk.

6) If I didn't know any better I'd say they're setting up Richard for a bit of a fall. If the plastics aren't banned from nominations this week (as they should be) then, well, Shahbaz's revenge starts here...

7) GET GRACE OUT! GET GRACE OUT! GET GRACE OUT!


----------



## girasol (Jun 14, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> 3) Pete's face as he watched Grace and Mikey shag (textbook last resort before eviction tactic btw) was EXACTLY the same as that in Munch's 'The Scream'.
> 
> 4) Classic being caught streaking/wanking at just the wrong moment from Glen towards the end. V good. Perfect timing.



I think they were both the funniest moments of the whole series so far  

Nikki's tantrum was pure class too!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 14, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> i dont honestly see why people dont like richard..
> all he ever seems to do is offer wise words and a shoulder to cry on to people who then go around slagging him off






Did you miss him organising the horrible collective refusal to even _acknowledge_ Shabaz then?


I'd forgive him anything else, but that was dreadful!
It seemed to me that they'd deliberately placed two gay men in there who were at completely opposing ends of the social spectrum (one who spoke about having being nicked and imprisoned for soliciting, although he denied it was true and said he was just cottaging) just to see what was happening and as it tiurned out they got a result (Richard, who seems to be very self assured and no doubt largely successful both socially and financially, against Shabaz who has never worked and clearly has great problems in a social setting)......and Richard not only initiated the group completely isolating him, but also told him he '_gave gay men a bad name'_.....    ....he's a fucking prick.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 14, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> 1) Classic blindside from Nikki saying she liked Suzie. Lots of cheeky Steptoe gurns and The. Best. Tantrum. Ever. Conclusion? They (and she) are starting the rescue mission for next friday's evictions a week early.


Well, Grace's idea of a group grudge didn't last long!  

Is Nikki the most fickle person ever?



> 3) Pete's face as he watched Grace and Mikey shag (textbook last resort before eviction tactic btw) was EXACTLY the same as that in Munch's 'The Scream'.


I missed shagging!!!!!  


> 4) Classic being caught streaking/wanking at just the wrong moment from Glen towards the end. V good. Perfect timing.


Who has this thread christened classic?



> 7) GET GRACE OUT! GET GRACE OUT! GET GRACE OUT!


Wheeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 14, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Did you miss him organising the horrible collective refusal to even _acknowledge_ Shabaz then?
> 
> 
> I'd forgive him anything else, but that was dreadful!
> It seemed to me that they'd deliberately placed two gay men in there who were at completely opposing ends of the social spectrum (one who spoke about having being nicked and imprisoned for soliciting, although he denied it was true and said he was just cottaging) just to see what was happening and as it tiurned out they got a result (Richard, who seems to be very self assured and no doubt largely successful both socially and financially, against Shabaz who has never worked and clearly has great problems in a social setting)......and Richard not only initiated the group completely isolating him, but also told him he '_gave gay men a bad name'_.....    ....he's a fucking prick.



*applauds wildly*


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 14, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> i dont honestly see why people dont like richard..
> all he ever seems to do is offer wise words and a shoulder to cry on to people who then go around slagging him off



Because he bitches about "the plastics" and has ben trying really hard to recruit Aisleyne to his "group".


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 14, 2006)

Anyone fancy a quick straw poll as to who we all like/dislike at this stage - top 3/bottom 3 to make it easier.
Mine:
Most liked - Glen, Nikki, Pete.
Most disliked - Richard, Lisa, Lea.

I just can't be bothered hating Grace anymore. What's happening to me?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 14, 2006)

You know she's out - what's the point?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 14, 2006)

Most liked - Pete, Aisylene (sp?) Glyn (correct!   )/Nikki (I can't choose, alright!  )

Most disliked - As above, Richard, Lisa and Lea (given that Grace is off).

Lea is the greatest disappointment for me - started off well, got better, then fell for it all (and went a bit nutty about Pete on top  )....


----------



## scarecrow (Jun 14, 2006)

Lea blew it for me too. She started off with a 'pity me' act, that I fell for pretty much. I thought she needed a break after getting booed on the way in. But now she's got her feet under the table She's enjoying the bitchfest with the rest of them. She keeps turning on Richard too when he's backed herup loads


----------



## scarecrow (Jun 14, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Most liked - Pete, Aisylene (sp?) Glyn (correct!   )/Nikki (I can't choose, alright!  )
> 
> Most disliked - As above, Richard, Lisa and Lea (given that Grace is off).



So Mikey, Suzie and Imogen are the non-entities?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 14, 2006)

TASK RESULT ANNOUNCEMENT
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE: WEDNESDAY 14 JUNE

BIG BROTHER HOUSEMATES FAIL 'THE STATE OF SUSIE' TASK
(TX: Thursday 15 June, 9pm, Channel 4
LIVE on E4 streaming on Wednesday 14 June)

For the past two days, the housemates have been inhabitants of 'The State of Susie' as part of their latest task. Tonight the housemates will learn that they have failed their task for breaking the task's rules on 32 occasions and The State of Susie will be dissolved. Later tonight Susie will make a resignation speech and step down as President and Leader of The State of Susie. Having failed the task, the housemates will receive a basic shopping budget of £1 per housemate per day next week.
The citizens of The State of Susie were aware that breaking more than three rules would warrant a task fail. They will later learn that they broke the task rules at the following times:
Yesterday:

1) At 10:43, Nikki sang one line of an unauthorised song.

2) At 11:06, Richard sang "say a little prayer" bu Aretha Franklin.

3) At 11:11, Pete sang one line from "My Loving" by En Vogue.

4) At 11:30, Aisleyne sang "the moment I" from say a little prayer.

5) At 11:37, Pete sang "Shut Up" by Black Eyed Peas.

6) At 12.09, Mikey sangs Avril Lavigne.

7) At 12.09, Pete sang Perfect Day.

8) At 12.28, Glyn sang the line "are you ready?"

9) At 12:56 Mikey sang Earth Song by Michael Jackson.

10) At 12.58, Pete sang the theme to The Pinky and the Brain and was stopped by Mikey.

11) At 12.58, Mikey continued singing the theme to The Pinky and the Brain.

12) At 13.13 Glyn sang at a passing Helicopter.

13) At 13.27, Glyn sang "oh my darling Clementine".

14) At 14:57, Imogen sang the Big Brotherhood Song.

15) At 15:00, Mikey made up a song about strawberries.

16) At 15:17, Glyn sang I've got the Music in Me.

17) At 16.42, Glynn sang "hey Mr Elephant", a song from his red coat days.

18) At 18.36, Nikki and Lea shared some chocolate.

19) At 18:38, Aisleyne sang "Ride the Punani".

20) At 20.31, Glyn sang "I want to be with you Everywhere".

21) At 22:42 Nikki sang 'Let's Hear it for the Boy'.

22) ) At 22:45, Nikki sang the Tazmanian devil song.

23) At 23:07 Nikki sang 'Fame' whilst dancing.

24) At 23:28 Nikki sang another unauthorised song again whilst dancing last night.

Today, the rules were broken some more:

25) At 11:36 this morning, Aisleyne sang Area Codes by Ludacris.

26) At 16:12, Pete and Glyn sang the themetune to Inspector Gadget.

27) At 16:47 Lisa sang "Can I touch the sky?"

28) At 17:05, Aisleyne sang "Prince Charming" by Adam and the Ants.

29) At 17:09 Pete sang "The Bare Necessities" from the Jungle Book.

30) At 17:10 Aisleyne sang "Breathe in Breathe out".

31) At 17:12 Pete sang "A Spoonful of Sugar".

32) At 17:14 Richard ate some chocolate.

-ends-


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 14, 2006)

scarecrow said:
			
		

> So Mikey, Suzie and Imogen are the non-entities?




Yes! 


Imogen would be second on my list of 'most disappointing' actually....she seems to have dumbed down to such a degree that she can't quite find herself and I hoped that Sezer leaving would give her a good old kick up the arse, but no.....

I think it's probably surprisingly difficult being so attractive but also still quite young though....she doesn't seem to know quite what to do with herself (without some sort of male attention?) and even her bitching comes across as being quite half hearted* </cod psychology>




*like everything else  - but maybe that'll change when she's nominated.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 14, 2006)

Solid gold from Mikey here:

"10) At 12.58, Pete sang the theme to The Pinky and the Brain and was stopped by Mikey.
11) At 12.58, Mikey continued singing the theme to The Pinky and the Brain."  

Anyway, 32 fails - surely a Big Brother record? The best thing is that Suzie has to read out each and every fail tomorrow.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 14, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Tonight the housemates will learn that they have failed their task for breaking the task's rules on 32 occasions




heh heh


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh the whole thing's hilarious....well worth reading through...





			
				Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> 22) ) At 22:45, Nikki sang the Tazmanian devil song.
> 
> 23) At 23:07 Nikki sang 'Fame' whilst dancing.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 15, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> 15) At 15:00, Mikey made up a song about strawberries.



Hehe...

Where do you get these releases?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 15, 2006)

> 17) At 16.42, Glynn sang "hey Mr Elephant", a song from his red coat days.


----------



## sparkling (Jun 15, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does anyone feel just a teeny tiny bit sorry for Grace now?  She just does not understand what she has done and anyway is she really any worse than the other bitches...it may be down to clever editing.



I take it all back and no longer feel sorry for her...she truly is the bitch queen.  I wonder how the dynamics of the house will change post Grace?


----------



## thefuse (Jun 15, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Did you miss him organising the horrible collective refusal to even _acknowledge_ Shabaz then?


fair enough but that was ages ago. since then he's been supporting everyone, even the ones who hate him. i cant see why they think he's such a bad guy (unless we just dont see it in the 9 o clock show).


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Jun 15, 2006)

Most liked - Glen, Pete, Aisleyne
Most disliked - Grace, Lisa, Lea


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 15, 2006)

seems like we're all pretty much the same with our likes and dislikes.

my faves - aisleyne, pete and glyn

my urghs - lea, lisa and GRACE! 

I'm not keen on richard, but I caught a bit of it last night, when he was talking to nikki about her being horrible to suzi, he did a good job of getting her to see how out of order she was.  

and mikey seems like a spineless twat.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 15, 2006)

I thought he was completely patronising.....but talking to someone as though they're a naughty child probably works better with Nikki than it would for anyone else.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 15, 2006)

well, patronising is what he does innit


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 15, 2006)

'I won't allow this. I will not let it happen in this house.'


----------



## lemontop (Jun 15, 2006)

Did Mikey and Grace really shag? Our tv cut out before that bit


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 15, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Did Mikey and Grace really shag? Our tv cut out before that bit



There was some duvet movage and some open mouthed housemates. 'Twas all.


----------



## zenie (Jun 15, 2006)

So did Nikki and Pete get it on? I missed all of last night’s


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 15, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> 'I won't allow this. I will not let it happen in this house.'


that's now the motto in our house


----------



## exosculate (Jun 15, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> TASK RESULT ANNOUNCEMENT
> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE: WEDNESDAY 14 JUNE
> 
> BIG BROTHER HOUSEMATES FAIL 'THE STATE OF SUSIE' TASK
> ...




Why oh why oh why did they still keep pledging allegiance to Suzie and all that jazz.

Is every last one of them really that stupid? Surely someone realised!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 15, 2006)

Did anyone see Little Brother? Lea confessed (in a loud whisper  ) to Aisleen that she really fancies Pete. URGHHHHHH. 2 seconds later Pete comes out of the bathroom looking absolutely petrified, mumbling 'i didn't hear nothing' and RUNS to the bedroom. 
Could there be anything more repulsive? Poor Pete.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 15, 2006)

yeah, I saw that 

poor petey, and poor glyn


----------



## Skate (Jun 15, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> 12) At 13.13 Glyn sang at a passing Helicopter.


----------



## girasol (Jun 15, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> So did Nikki and Pete get it on? I missed all of last night’s



Nope, they were just having a stand-up cuddle in the middle of the 'living area', but it was just the sweetest thing, in a Pete & Nikki 'off-the-wall' style...  Warmed up my cold little heart!


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 15, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Did anyone see Little Brother? Lea confessed (in a loud whisper  ) to Aisleen that she really fancies Pete. URGHHHHHH. 2 seconds later Pete comes out of the bathroom looking absolutely petrified, mumbling 'i didn't hear nothing' and RUNS to the bedroom.
> Could there be anything more repulsive? Poor Pete.



I feel for Pete. His in there with the worst bunch of bitchy, self obsessed, needy, and desperate women I have ever seen in my life, and all of them want him!

The only one who is cool is Aislyne. BB really has to do better with the women, this lot are appalling. Their desperate need for male attention makes me cringe. They spend the whole time bitching or comparing their boob jobs.


----------



## dozzer (Jun 15, 2006)

I dreamed about Pete last night, oh my god - I'm now officially obsessed.

Still think he and Nikki should get it on - they're cute!!

*can't do any work today for thinking about that dream*


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 15, 2006)

More stuff about Dawn's continuing hunger strike here.
I find this all very, very strange...


----------



## tommers (Jun 15, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> More stuff about Dawn's continuing hunger strike here.
> I find this all very, very strange...



 

that is all quite bizarre.

I thought she said she wanted it to show that she was "kept against her will".

Now she says she wants to "clear her name" of being (gasp) accused of cheating by Big Brother!

Something's rotten in the state of denmark.

And why a hunger strike?!?  Surely there are other, less painful, ways to do this?


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 15, 2006)

Apparently, BB are drafting in a police squad to help protect Grace on Friday. 

it's in the Daily Star so it must be true.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 15, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> that is all quite bizarre.
> 
> I thought she said she wanted it to show that she was "kept against her will".
> 
> ...




My bets with mental health problems, i mean the producers do screen people so very well dontcha know.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 15, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> Apparently, BB are drafting in a police squad to help protect Grace on Friday.
> 
> it's in the Daily Star so it must be true.




That'll be the serious fraud squad.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 15, 2006)

I think she needs to get a grip personally...

I assume that it's a shoe in that Grace is off this week then?

I can't vote this week- I don't want either of them to go.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 15, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I think she needs to get a grip personally...
> 
> I assume that it's a shoe in that Grace is off this week then?
> 
> I can't vote this week- I don't want either of them to go.




Do you vote most weeks?


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 15, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> That'll be the serious fraud squad.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 15, 2006)

Why do people find Pete and Nikki being together so endearing  

Pete is lovely, but Nikki's just awful. It's wouldn't be 'sweet' in the slightest if they properly got together. Pete could do a million times better. I mean, bloody hell, what a nightmare girlfriend Nikki would be


----------



## tommers (Jun 15, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> My bets with mental health problems, i mean the producers do screen people so very well dontcha know.



it's always the ones that seem so normal that are the ones to watch out for.

shabazz, nikki, lea - as sane as sigmund freud.

dawn - crazy ape bonkers.


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 15, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Why do people find Pete and Nikki being together so endearing
> 
> Pete is lovely, but Nikki's just awful. It's wouldn't be 'sweet' in the slightest if they properly got together. Pete could do a million times better. I mean, bloody hell, what a nightmare girlfriend Nikki would be



My thoughts exactley. What the hell is he doing with her? There's no way she'd have anything to do with him if he wasn't about to win Big Brother. What on earth is he doing?


----------



## tommers (Jun 15, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> My thoughts exactley. What the hell is he doing with her? There's no way she'd have anything to do with him if he wasn't about to win Big Brother. What on earth is he doing?



I think Pete sees the best in everybody.  whereas most people look at nikki and think "stop shouting and crying and being a spoilt little brat"  he thinks "wow, she's cool, does what she thinks, wears her heart on her sleeve, makes noise when she wants to, is natural etc etc".  

He seems to judge people as an experience rather than thinking about what makes them tick, if that makes any sense.

And I could just be making all this up.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 15, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> My thoughts exactley. What the hell is he doing with her? There's no way she'd have anything to do with him if he wasn't about to win Big Brother. What on earth is he doing?



Well, i don't really think he likes her, or anyone else in the house in that way. He treats Nikki more like a cute little kitten than a potential girlfriend/love interest. 

It's not really as though anything is going on btwn Pete & Nikki. They only kissed when they were drunk, and all they really do now is have the odd hug.


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 15, 2006)

hmm, two good answears there people!


----------



## lemontop (Jun 15, 2006)

What happened to the so called evil Wednesday we were expecting? Did I get the day wrong


----------



## Santino (Jun 15, 2006)

The evil thing was that it was changed to Thursday.


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 15, 2006)

I thought it was next Wednesday? 

There's two shows that day, anyone have any ideas what's supposed to be happening?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 15, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> Apparently, BB are drafting in a police squad to help protect Grace on Friday.



A move that could backfire imho - everybody knows the Met is riddled with institutionalized Gracism.


----------



## tommers (Jun 15, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> A move that could backfire imho - everybody knows the Met is riddled with institutionalized Gracism.



*groan*


----------



## Fingers (Jun 15, 2006)

I wonder if the Met will end up accidently shooting her seven times in the head?  Risky move by Big Brother.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 15, 2006)

C&P from the popbitch mailout:

"Aisleyne has confessed on Big Brother how worried she is that stories about her past may reach the tabloids. She may have cause for concern. A dossier has been passed to a paper from a former flatmate, who alleges drug-dealing and prostitution, and that she fell out with the Big Brother star when Aisleyne's gun-toting boyfriend sprayed the wall of their council flat with bullets."


----------



## Belushi (Jun 15, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> A move that could backfire imho - everybody knows the Met is riddled with institutionalized Gracism.



Post Reported.

Bin/Ban


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 15, 2006)

My work here is done.


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 15, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> C&P from the popbitch mailout:
> 
> "Aisleyne has confessed on Big Brother how worried she is that stories about her past may reach the tabloids. She may have cause for concern. A dossier has been passed to a paper from a former flatmate, who alleges drug-dealing and prostitution, and that she fell out with the Big Brother star when Aisleyne's gun-toting boyfriend sprayed the wall of their council flat with bullets."



I hope she does really well after she leaves, especialy if she has a past like that.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 15, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> I hope she does really well after she leaves, especialy if she has a past like that.




I like her. Fav female by a mile.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 15, 2006)

RE: Dawn, shouldn't she be able to get any footage Endemol have of her under the freedom of information act. Any company that has video footage of you has to give you a copy if you send them a tenner as far as I remember. Not sure if they can get round this via a contract.


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 15, 2006)

Which one was Dawn again?


----------



## Pingu (Jun 15, 2006)

you canget round pretty much anything with a contract.

even if its blatantly unfair if you sign it then thats up to you so tough shit.

personally mrs pingu thinks shes just after the publicity given that her bb lifespan was so short


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 15, 2006)

where is BB tonight? I've been shaking the telly but it won't work


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 15, 2006)

On at 10 according to 'er indoors.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 15, 2006)

phew!

on the live feed nikki is very upset, screaming and crying, but I dunno what about.

I missed it, cos I was on here asking when bb is on tonight 

well and truly sucked in.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 15, 2006)

Trouble in the house of plastic:
Nikki snuck a beer under her pillow because the others always drink it before she's had her share.
Mikey saw her do it and stole her beer in retaliation.
Nikki threw an apeshit hissy-fit wobbler when she found out.
Situation: unresolved.


----------



## milesy (Jun 15, 2006)

she was crying cos mickey nicked her bottle of beer that she slyly hid under her pillow. she's well annoyed about it, throwing a huge paddy. doesn't seem to cross her mind that only a couple of days earlier her and grace nciked suzie's champagne...


----------



## milesy (Jun 15, 2006)

bah, beaten to it!!


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 15, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> I hope she does really well after she leaves, especialy if she has a past like that.



most definitely 
she seems genuinely likable and kind, I think she's stunningly beautiful too
I'd be happy if she won


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 15, 2006)

Imogen: "My mother's told me all about the Eighties"

I think I may have to go and kill myself now.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 15, 2006)

Glen: "Suzi, she's like Mrs. Robinson."
Mikey: <confused>"who's Mrs. Robinson then?"
Glen: "she's like... an older woman who seduces you"
Mikey: <long pause> "...d'you know 'er then?"
Glen: "No. It is a song. By Simon. And Garfinkle"


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 15, 2006)

Lea is seriously freaking me out now. Hey, lea, leave them kids alone


----------



## sonik (Jun 15, 2006)

Pete human beat box YES!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 15, 2006)

Pete's beat box rocks...I've yet to join his fan club, but have to say he's a very interesting person.


----------



## zenie (Jun 15, 2006)

sonik said:
			
		

> Pete human beat box YES!!!



He's great isn't he?


----------



## sonik (Jun 15, 2006)

Rutita1 said:
			
		

> Pete's beat box rocks...I've yet to join his fan club, but have to say he's a very interesting person.


Here's another good bit of human beat box, for real!!!
Click Click Click


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 15, 2006)

*imagines spending an evening with Pete*
I think it would be a great way to spend an evening.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 15, 2006)

sonik said:
			
		

> Here's another good bit of human beat box, for real!!!
> Click Click Click



Yeap...your right.


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 15, 2006)

Good Lord, did anyone see Lea's eyes when she was she was looking at Pete in the kitchen? 

I really hope I don't look that mental when I fancy someone.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 16, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> Good Lord, did anyone see Lea's eyes when she was she was looking at Pete in the kitchen?
> 
> I really hope I don't look that mental when I fancy someone.



Unless you've had fake eyelashes tattooed onto your forehead to make you resemble a permanently-surprised Gary Glitter... probably not.


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 16, 2006)

Oooh! Watching the live feed now, something has kicked off big time, what happend?


----------



## bellator (Jun 16, 2006)

What What has happened???


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 16, 2006)

Not sure, I was watching Sugar Rush. 
Probably just fallout from the row with Mikey. Nothing serious by the looks of things, but Pwincess seems to think she's a cert for eviction.

Oh, and I just found the stupidest bet EVER from Ladbrokes: they're offering 100/1 that Grace get 100% of the vote tomorrow. Yes, 100%. Now there's value.


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 16, 2006)

Stolen beer. 

Nikki hid it, Mikey nicked it, cue Nikki tantrum.

Lea tried to calm her, Nikki turned on her, Lea got angry, Pete defended Nikki, Lea is devastated. Pete is bewilderd.

Can these women possibly make themselves look any worse?


----------



## thefuse (Jun 16, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Glen: "Suzi, she's like Mrs. Robinson."
> Mikey: <confused>"who's Mrs. Robinson then?"
> Glen: "she's like... an older woman who seduces you"
> Mikey: <long pause> "...d'you know 'er then?"
> Glen: "No. It is a song. By Simon. And Garfinkle"


the graduate is one of my favourite films of all time. dustin is super  in it


----------



## han (Jun 16, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Not sure, I was watching Sugar Rush.




Sugar Rush is  

So glad Grace is gonna go this week. But Nikki is SUCH a downer as well, fuckin' hell, I'd be slashing my wrists after spending a few DAYS in her company, let alone weeks...


----------



## Ms T (Jun 16, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Sugar Rush is
> 
> So glad Grace is gonna go this week. But Nikki is SUCH a downer as well, fuckin' hell, I'd be slashing my wrists after spending a few DAYS in her company, let alone weeks...



I agree, but she is quite funny to watch!


----------



## han (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh definitely, she is hilarious, that's why I want her to stay rather than Grace....

Living with her would test the patience of a saint though....


----------



## han (Jun 16, 2006)

What was the thing/argument that happened with her and Mikey last night? I missed that....


----------



## han (Jun 16, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> As far as I can tell, at this point, there are only 3 nice/sane, watchable, and reasonably amusing/interesting people in that house - Pete, Glyn and Aislyeen.



Totally agree with that, well the bit about them being nice and sane.

They're the only people who I can imagine wanting to actually have a conversation with in the outside world.

But it is the unhinged, bitchy people who are the most interesting to watch methinks. (With the exception of Pete).


----------



## han (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh dear, I'm talking to myself again.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 16, 2006)

<pats han on the head>


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 16, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> Lea tried to calm her, Nikki turned on her, Lea got angry, Pete defended Nikki, Lea is devastated. Pete is bewilderd.



ah the joys of a menage a trois


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 16, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> C&P from the popbitch mailout:
> 
> "Aisleyne has confessed on Big Brother how worried she is that stories about her past may reach the tabloids. She may have cause for concern. A dossier has been passed to a paper from a former flatmate, who alleges drug-dealing and prostitution, and that she fell out with the Big Brother star when Aisleyne's gun-toting boyfriend sprayed the wall of their council flat with bullets."



Grace, are you listening? THAT'S a "hoochie mama"!


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 16, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Glen: "Suzi, she's like Mrs. Robinson."
> Mikey: <confused>"who's Mrs. Robinson then?"
> Glen: "she's like... an older woman who seduces you"
> Mikey: <long pause> "...d'you know 'er then?"
> Glen: "No. It is a song. By Simon. And Garfinkle"



Classic!


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 16, 2006)

Did anyone notice Grace blowing (what she imagines is) her "streetcred" again 
yesterday?

She told Mikey her great-great-great grandfather invented the milk carton. Like fucking FIERCE babe!


----------



## tommers (Jun 16, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Unless you've had fake eyelashes tattooed onto your forehead to make you resemble a permanently-surprised Gary Glitter... probably not.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 16, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Not sure, I was watching Sugar Rush.
> Probably just fallout from the row with Mikey. Nothing serious by the looks of things, but Pwincess seems to think she's a cert for eviction.
> 
> Oh, and I just found the stupidest bet EVER from Ladbrokes: they're offering 100/1 that Grace get 100% of the vote tomorrow. Yes, 100%. Now there's value.



I actually think thats wortha punt...

I was wondering if it was worth doing some kind of bet based on whether Grace gets more or less of a percentage than sezer...  What do you rekon O.A.L ??


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 16, 2006)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> I actually think thats wortha punt...
> 
> I was wondering if it was worth doing some kind of bet based on whether Grace gets more or less of a percentage than sezer...  What do you rekon O.A.L ??



I rang Hills to make that very enquiry, and they weren't offering any odds on it.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 16, 2006)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> I actually think thats wortha punt...
> 
> I was wondering if it was worth doing some kind of bet based on whether Grace gets more or less of a percentage than sezer...  What do you rekon O.A.L ??



I think the 100% punt is the worst punt ever in the history of punting.  

Sezer got 91.6% of the total vote, and tbh I'd be amazed if Grace gets a higher percentage - Nikki has her 'haters' too. There's also the question of tonight's edit as last night was fairly volatile and open to more than one interpretation.
I know lots of people who are adamant that she'll get over 90%, but I'm not so sure. Personally I'm thinking somewhere between 85-90%, but no bet for me.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 16, 2006)

O&L - you mean eye_brows_ surely?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 16, 2006)

Erm...... yes.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 16, 2006)

Well I voted for Nikki so its a total impossibility for Grace to get 100% of the vote.

99.999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% does not equal 100%


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 16, 2006)

*Although....*


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 16, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Well I voted for Nikki so its a total impossibility for Grace to get 100% of the vote.
> 
> 99.999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% does not equal 100%



Damn you!

Lucky I read this, I was just about to pop down the bookies...


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 16, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Well I voted for Nikki so its a total impossibility for Grace to get 100% of the vote.
> 
> 99.999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% does not equal 100%



Tell that to a mathmetician.  They can do twiddly magic things with numbers.

Evil Wednesday wasn't all that evil, was it? Suppose they meant the State of Suzie thing.  

Looking forward to Grace's eviction tonight. Does that make me as bitchy as her?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 16, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> Looking forward to Grace's eviction tonight. Does that make me as bitchy as her?


I don't know. Is it somehow exempt to just be bitchy about bitches? 

I have similar worries


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 16, 2006)

I'll be made up to see the back of Grace The Moose, but somehow I'd rather see Nikki get the hobnail as I feel that

a) she should have gone last week, and 

b) she'll be more and more difficult to get rid of as time goes on and the general public become gullibly immune to her infantile 'charms'


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 16, 2006)

As well as the 'babe' phenomenon, I might go a bit mad if Lea doesn't stop describing people as "wicked" and (worst of all) "shit-'ot"......


----------



## bellator (Jun 16, 2006)

Lea is really annoying me at the mo. I think she is trying to create something between her and Pete because she knows he will be well liked by the public. Awful woman, bloody eyebrows are unbelievable. How old did she claim she was again?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 16, 2006)

36? 37? 35? 39? 


I think it changes daily.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 16, 2006)

Did you see the bit where Lea said re Suzy that she was relieved someone older than herself had entered the house. Yeah right! 

She's really turned into some sort of twisted paedo nonce over Pete as well


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 16, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> As well as the 'babe' phenomenon, I might go a bit mad if Lea doesn't stop describing people as "wicked" and (worst of all) "shit-'ot"......


I know, I'd like to attack her about the face and forehead with a small range of kitchen equipment (pictured) every time she says that


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 16, 2006)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> She's really turned into some sort of twisted paedo nonce over Pete as well


----------



## Structaural (Jun 16, 2006)

redsnapper said:
			
		

> I know, I'd like to attack her about the face and forehead with a small range of kitchen equipment (pictured) every time she says that



you're too late, someones already done it.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 16, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> I'll be made up to see the back of Grace The Moose, but somehow I'd rather see Nikki get the hobnail as I feel that
> 
> a) she should have gone last week, and
> 
> b) she'll be more and more difficult to get rid of as time goes on and the general public become gullibly immune to her infantile 'charms'


and worst of all, she might start believing that people like all her ridiculous shitty behaviour


----------



## Celt (Jun 16, 2006)

Did Grace say she was looking forward to "seeing my family and* friend"*

so she knows she only has a singular friend.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 16, 2006)

Final pre-eviction *oddsflash!*

To be evicted:
DisGrace: NO MONEY AVAILIBLE. FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER.
Pwincess: 190/1 

Evictee percentage:
Under 90%: 3.0 (2/7)
Over 90%: 1.37 (4/11)

The odds suggest that Sezer's record is about to be beaten. I'm not so sure, but it'd be damn funny if it was.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 16, 2006)

"It's not fair!"


----------



## Groucho (Jun 16, 2006)

Fuckin hell, I've just turned over to this. Who the fuck is this Nikki woman? Is she the one who had a tantrum because she couldn't drink tap water and had no bottled water? She's er a little odd isn't she? She's a six year old dressed up as a woman


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 16, 2006)

That mickey is a right cunt


----------



## zenie (Jun 16, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> That mickey is a right cunt



Agreed (Though he is fit!)


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 16, 2006)

i rekon she'll get 94% of the vote..


----------



## zenie (Jun 16, 2006)

Did Davina just bark like a dog?


----------



## Groucho (Jun 16, 2006)

Which one is Mickey? Is he the one who nicked Nikki's beer?


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 16, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Fuckin hell, I've just turned over to this. Who the fuck is this Nikki woman? Is she the one who had a tantrum because she couldn't drink tap water and had no bottled water? She's er a little odd isn't she? She's a six year old dressed up as a woman



That display demonstratedd a serious mental condition. My guess is Anorexia plus somthing else nasty. That combined with being extremley thick.


----------



## Groucho (Jun 16, 2006)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> That display demonstratedd a serious mental condition. My guess is Anorexia plus somthing else nasty. That combined with being extremley thick.



Dunno about that. It takes all sorts to make up the rich tapestry of life. I think she is young for her age.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 16, 2006)

Ha! Davina got THAT out of the way pretty quickly.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 16, 2006)

Is it me or did davina rush that a bit ?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jun 16, 2006)

ding dong the bitch is dead


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 16, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Dunno about that. It takes all sorts to make up the rich tapestry of life. I think she is young for her age.



Well OK I have no medical qualifications, but certainly can judge extreme thickness


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 16, 2006)

87.9%.

That was the weirdest eviction. Guess they just told Davina to go softly-softly and get the damn thing over with. Very unsatisfying, but understandable given the crowd reaction.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 16, 2006)

The End of Gracism as we know it.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 16, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> The End of Gracism as we know it.


Reckon she might still have a part to play a la John Tickle!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 16, 2006)

I felt a bit cheated without the long drawn out result!   

I reckon they'll go soft on her now......always inappropriate (I've never forgiven them for makosi's totally over the top horror show). 


Too late to find a conscience! A big thumbs down from me!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 16, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I felt a bit cheated without the long drawn out result!
> 
> I reckon they'll go soft on her now......always inappropriate (I've never forgiven them for makosi's totally over the top horror show).
> 
> ...



I think they went to soft on makosi


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 16, 2006)

Is it just me or can anyone else hear chants of "Get Grace Out!" in the Mexico - Angola match?!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 16, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Is it just me or can anyone else hear chants of "Get Grace Out!" in the Mexico - Angola match?!



Thats very funny......


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 16, 2006)

haylz!!!
First the turkish delight  and now _this_.....


----------



## Fenian (Jun 16, 2006)

That was obvious but I'm glad that they didn't string it out sadistically - at least so far - and still believe the very worst examples of humanity on big brother are the baying bullying hordes outside the bb house.  

Not the vain, bullying nonentities such as grace who are (temporarily) inside, or due to be evicted.  aisleyn seems now to be stepping up to join in the ranks of back-stabbers and bullies, given her reaction to grace seeking, a-ha, a 'bit of comfort' at night.  ;-)


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 16, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> haylz!!!
> First the turkish delight  and now _this_.....



Oh yeah, i thought we had a bit of history, but couldnt remember.... 

I'll hate turkish delight, if you detest makosi too.....


----------



## thefuse (Jun 16, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> That mickey is a right cunt


he was spot on with what he was saying. 
its about time someone told her what a childish little bitch she is


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 16, 2006)

Fenian said:
			
		

> That was obvious but I'm glad that they didn't string it out sadistically - at least so far - and still believe the very worst examples of humanity on big brother are the baying bullying hordes outside the bb house.
> 
> Not the vain, bullying nonentities such as grace who are (temporarily) inside, or due to be evicted.  aisleyn seems now to be stepping up to join in the ranks of back-stabbers and bullies, given her reaction to grace seeking, a-ha, a 'bit of comfort' at night.  ;-)




That aisleyn needs to remember where she comes from, if the newspaper stories are to be believed...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 16, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> I'll hate turkish delight, if you detest makosi too.....




Gah!


----------



## Celt (Jun 16, 2006)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> Well OK I have no medical qualifications, but certainly can judge extreme thickness



Oh I am so glad you said that - I was wording my "you can't diagnose a medical condition from that........." so thanks for saving me that 

However I think Nikki has talked about anorexia and 'hording/hiding food and drink isn't unknown in such cases.

Funnily enough I have to admire that after his hissy fit she agreed with Mikey and knew she had to stop


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 16, 2006)

I hate to say it, but I've become a Nikki convert.  

At first I found her a repulsive spoilt brat, but now I think I've discovered my soul mate. !!!  She's just the best, Nikki to win !!!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 16, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> he was spot on with what he was saying.
> its about time someone told her what a childish little bitch she is



I agree. I was thinking that when it was happening.
He is ok apart from his blinkered vision re: Grace. I think he will change his mind about her when he gets out and sees how much of a stirring, nasty little thing she was....


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 16, 2006)

What the fuck just happened there with Aisleyne?!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 16, 2006)

wtf was that all about with aisleyne ??


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 16, 2006)

Fucking hell! Grace out with a bang there!
Thought Aisleyne was going to knock her block off.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 16, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> What the fuck just happened there with Aisleyne?!



I was going to ask the same.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 16, 2006)

Did she slap suzie?


----------



## Random One (Jun 16, 2006)

yeah what the hell just happened in the house?

did grace slap susie?


----------



## Flashman (Jun 16, 2006)

Threw water over her. What a cow!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 16, 2006)

What Happened?!?!?!?

I Need To Know!!!!


----------



## Random One (Jun 16, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Threw water over her. What a cow!


damn i was shoping it was a slap! much more exciting


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 16, 2006)

What went on then - what did Grace say - why did Aisleyne go mad?

Kicking off during the live eviction!


----------



## Celt (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't think it was suzie - it was ashleen wasn't it?


----------



## Callie (Jun 16, 2006)

man thats what I wanna know! wtf happened?

Aisleyne should have biffed her one now matter what it was


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 16, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Threw water over her. What a cow!





What a complete CUNT!!!


----------



## Random One (Jun 16, 2006)

Celt said:
			
		

> I don't think it was suzie - it was ashleen wasn't it?


nah it was suzie


----------



## Callie (Jun 16, 2006)

Celt said:
			
		

> I don't think it was suzie - it was ashleen wasn't it?




but aishleyne was saying 'how could you do that to her'

and grace was like 'shut up, what? like im bovvered' *shows the hand*


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 16, 2006)

She did the drink in the face thing to Suzie


----------



## Jim2k5 (Jun 16, 2006)

what actaully happened though, whats the full story?


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 16, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> What a complete CUNT!!!



Nope. Cunts are nice.  

She called Aisleyne a moose too.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 16, 2006)

DS is jammed so we'll have to wait! I'm sure she'll get asked about it in her interview!


----------



## bellator (Jun 16, 2006)

She threw a glass of water over Suzie as she went past her


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 16, 2006)

What a false, jealous, nasty little toad she is. 
I doubt if even seeing clips of how much of a bitch she was will change her either....


----------



## Celt (Jun 16, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Threw water over her. What a cow!




so obviously acceptable behaviour  for a sloaney - I hope people reciprocate


----------



## Callie (Jun 16, 2006)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> She did the drink in the face thing to Suzie



what a fucking twat. she went in there knowing people would vote to evict her, suzie had to choose someone.

I hope davina biff her, in her EYE!!!


----------



## Groucho (Jun 16, 2006)

Who's Aisleyne?  

Why did Grace chuck water on her?

Was Grace not liked much then?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 16, 2006)

I THINK she chucked a glass of water at Suzie. The defiant last gasp of a blatantly Gracist regime imho.
I'd verify it on DigiSpy but the forums seem to have collapsed due to 'sheer weight of numbers'.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 16, 2006)

Another ten points for Aisleyne in my book, too.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 16, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> DS is jammed so we'll have to wait! I'm sure she'll get asked about it in her interview!



I looked at it before it jammed, it was deffo a glass of water, or some other liquid in Suzie's face.


----------



## Random One (Jun 16, 2006)

oooh the interview is on!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 16, 2006)

Well fuck you davina


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 16, 2006)

She's just laughing at herself bitching. Hag.


----------



## Callie (Jun 16, 2006)

oh fuck off grace - not all girls bitch about everyone. not all girls bitch. what a twat. a twatty twatty twat face.

HIT HER DAVINA, HIT HER!!!


----------



## Random One (Jun 16, 2006)

davina's a silly cos as well-she aint gonna say anything-she always tells all of them how great they were

grrrr silly bitch grace


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 16, 2006)

She's fucked up her next few nights out, I have a feeling she might be getting wet


----------



## Random One (Jun 16, 2006)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> She's fucked up her next few nights out, I have a feeling she might be getting wet


hehehehe

but she's also ensured she gets more press than she probably was gonna get in the first place


----------



## sunflower (Jun 16, 2006)

Grace will get a smack in the head if I ever see her walking around London town


----------



## Callie (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes Davina! roll up your sleeves!!! shes getting ready to biff her 


(I dont really condone violence, honest  )


----------



## Random One (Jun 16, 2006)

grrr her "im only 20 and she's 24" crap argument really pisses me off


----------



## Groucho (Jun 16, 2006)

Is she not very popular then, this Grace? She's seemingly just called herself a two-faced bitch?


----------



## Random One (Jun 16, 2006)

yeah she's a mega bitch!!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 16, 2006)

Worst.
Interview.
Ever.

"Are you insecure" ffs.  
Davina - clue: get her sat down, sling a glass of water at her and then laugh for the next ten minutes. Instant TV gold. You blew it.

GET DAVINA OUT!
GET DAVINA OUT!
GET DAVINA OUT!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 16, 2006)

Think she (was allowed to) come across ok in that interview...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 16, 2006)

That was rubbish (apart from back in the house at the end!   )!


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 16, 2006)

Seems as though Lisa's had a hissy fit too.

Let's see what the lovely Mr Brand has to say.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 16, 2006)

I've only got E4+1  


God, what a fucking waste.....


----------



## BlackSpecs (Jun 16, 2006)

Davina is *SHITE*....can we please have that Russell-Bloke for BB8!!!!!!
Like that she can make even MORE babies ffs   

..and oh yeah : watch Grace turne up in all the life-style-mags  and every idiot will buy it!!!


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Jun 16, 2006)

BlackSpecs said:
			
		

> Like that she can make even MORE babies ffs



and the relevance of that is?


----------



## Random One (Jun 16, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> and the relevance of that is?


its a thread about big brother...anything goes init


----------



## bonjour (Jun 16, 2006)

sunflower said:
			
		

> Grace will get a smack in the head if I ever see her walking around London town


I hope you're not serious

Also what happened with Ashleyne and Grace at the end? Grace's "oh shut up Ashleyne" was the best thing shes said since she went into the house. - Nevermind, amazing what can happen when reading the previous page, d'oh!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 16, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I've only got E4+1



You want to set the alarm for about ten minutes time then.
It's fight night part 2.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 16, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> You want to set the alarm for about ten minutes time then.
> It's fight night part 2.



What did Suzie say to Grace after the water was thrown? And did Grace call her a moose too?


----------



## BlackSpecs (Jun 16, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> and the relevance of that is?




....the relevance IS that she only seems to be good at making babies NOT presenting T.V.-Shows ! 

oh , and have you noticed that her hair-colour is excactly the same as the one she advertises ?


----------



## Bajie (Jun 16, 2006)

It is pretty amusing at the moment in the live feed, seems the balance of "power" in that place is shifting.

Am I the only one to think Grace has a slightly demented look in her eyes most of the time?


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Jun 16, 2006)

BlackSpecs said:
			
		

> oh , and have you noticed that her hair-colour is excactly the same as the one she advertises ?



Yeah...fucking bitch


----------



## BlackSpecs (Jun 16, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> Yeah...fucking bitch


----------



## zenie (Jun 16, 2006)

Right I had to do a fuckin breath test is this repeated anywhere??

I missed the whole fuckin nomination


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 16, 2006)

BlackSpecs said:
			
		

> oh , and have you noticed that her hair-colour is excactly the same as the one she advertises ?





HOW BIZARRE!!!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 16, 2006)

(I do get your point   )


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 16, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Right I had to do a fuckin breath test is this repeated anywhere??
> 
> I missed the whole fuckin nomination





Tommorrow (morning-ish) - it was fucking shite though.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 16, 2006)

The term *Gracist* was used on big brothers big mouth.

I feel my baby has been born...........


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## girasol (Jun 16, 2006)

*from the Grace thread - cause I want to say it twice*

I think Nikki is stuck somewhere in childhood, she's got issues, to be honest I think she needs some help, but now it seems Richard is out to get her (much like he did with Shabaz). Hopefully this will ensure his prompt exit from BB.

Grace is a bitch from hell and if I'd been in the house I'd made sure she got soaked in water just as she was about to leave. What a sad individual. Her age is not an excuse.


----------



## BlackSpecs (Jun 16, 2006)

SHEOTHEBUDSWORTH...if only davina would live by your tag-line...


----------



## zenie (Jun 16, 2006)

*Sorry for the swearing*




			
				sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Tommorrow (morning-ish) - it was fucking shite though.



oh 

I can't even get the fuckin live feed to work  

*presses red button*
*presses red button*

_Where is the live feed?!!!_


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 16, 2006)

BlackSpecs said:
			
		

> SHEOTHEBUDSWORTH...if only davina would live by your tag-line...





If only *I* would live by my tagline!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 16, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> What did Suzie say to Grace after the water was thrown? And did Grace call her a moose too?



God bless the wonders of the internet -


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 16, 2006)

Aisleyne - 'Hope the boos are bad!'


----------



## Balbi (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 16, 2006)

(I must learn how to spell her name  )


----------



## thefuse (Jun 16, 2006)

another absolutely bollocks interview.
why the fuck do BB bother editing the programmes to show someones bad side just to tell them what a good housemate they've been???


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 16, 2006)

that was awful. What a revolting, vile creature Grace is. It's a shame cos I won't be able to watch Dermot's programme for the next week as she'll be on it  

You sometimes read stories in the paper of "how big brother ruined my life". Please God we'll see her picture next to that headline...and very soon


----------



## BlackSpecs (Jun 16, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> another absolutely bollocks interview.
> why the fuck do BB bother editing the programmes to show someones bad side just to tell them what a good housemate they've been???




yup...davina cost you £500.000 there (for 3 years)!


----------



## thefuse (Jun 16, 2006)

BlackSpecs said:
			
		

> yup...davina cost you £500.000 there (for 3 years)!


i didnt pay for it did i?


----------



## Balbi (Jun 16, 2006)

its all kicked off according to a friend glued to the live feed...


So far:

Lisa got up in Ash's face and was arguing with her over her response to Grace after she threw water over #14.

Ash stepped to Lisa, but was wearing high heels which made her even taller and more intimidating, so she removed said heels and continued to argue [bless her].

Lisa told Ash to eff off (and other expletives) and refused to let Ash explain why she was rowing with Grace when she was being evicted.

Lisa got into a temper and threw the bike in anger.

The atmosphere in the house is tense beyond belief.

Ash told Mikey that she was perfectly justified in calling Grace a bitch. Mikey defended Grace and says Ash shouldn't call her that. Ash said that, if Grace wanted to throw the water over anyone, it should have been at BB, not Susie, especially as she's older than Grace and should have respect for her.

Lisa and Ash arguing. Wow!

Lea said that Ash heard Lisa and Imogen encouraging Grace to throw over Susie.

Lisa kicked off at Ash. Ash stood her ground. Imogen tried to get angry at being accused of encouraging Grace.

Lisa kicked off again because Lea defended Ash.

Lea argued with Imogen over what she said and what she thought she heard.

Lisa kicked off at Richard. Richard took the piss out of Lisa having a temper tantrum.

Lisa stormed out of bedroom and threw something in the house.

BB immediately called Lisa to the Diary Room.



Fight Night #2, methinks.

Argh, E4 are looping the last hour of live coverage - something's gone down. :/


----------



## BlackSpecs (Jun 16, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> i didnt pay for it did i?



the bills in the post


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 16, 2006)

Live feed - 

Suzie: What's the first thing everyone's going to do when you get out of here?

Glyn: Pose naked for a calendar.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 16, 2006)

BlackSpecs said:
			
		

> the bills in the post


*packs a bag and slips out the back door*


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 16, 2006)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Argh, E4 are looping the last hour of live coverage - something's gone down. :/



Really?


----------



## BlackSpecs (Jun 16, 2006)

After tonights actions :Lisa *will* get nominated!  put your bets in people......England expects!!!!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 16, 2006)

Think half of them will be banned from nominating next week anyway!

Anyone know which HMs are to be "punished" for discussing nominations??


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 16, 2006)

Lisa's hovering at odds-on at the moment, which is a slim price at this stage considering the potential nom bans, house-split, aus-swap, George-replacement, 'evil weds', fag-shortage, walk-out, get-ejected-for-hoying-a-pink-toy-bike-at-Richard twists and turns that may emerge next week.
I've got her onside at anything above 2.5, but I'm being very cautious here...

*Early-doors oddsflash!*

Bez-in-a-skirt: 1.8
Tricky Dickie: 9.8
Dimogen: 11.5
DairyLea: 12.5
Pwincess: 16.0
Aisleyne: 17.0
SexySuzie: 18.0
Toska: 19.0
Glen: 70.0
Pete: 210.0


----------



## exosculate (Jun 16, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Lisa's hovering at odds-on at the moment, which is a slim price at this stage considering the potential nom bans, house-split, aus-swap, George-replacement, 'evil weds', fag-shortage, walk-out, get-ejected-for-hoying-a-pink-toy-bike-at-Richard twists and turns that may emerge next week.
> I've got her onside at anything above 2.5, but I'm being very cautious here...
> 
> *Early-doors oddsflash!*
> ...




I wanted to bet on Lisa before this last eviction. I'm good at this I tell ya.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 16, 2006)

That interview with Grace was LAME. She needed to be shown just what a bitch she was, but was only shown vaguely cross-making clips. And no, Grace, not every girl is as much of a bitch as you.

And Mickey's really fucked things up now, with his going on and ON at Nikki even after she apologised, without having the grace to admit his own over-reaction. He just looks like a cock now.

Lisa out next, especially with her kicking off at Aisleyne. I love Aisleyene for not taking shit and not backing down. Grace was well out of order, end of.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 16, 2006)

Nikki's doing quite a sweet job of trying to explain to Lisa (who is just blind to accepting any fucking responsibility whatsoever for her actions   ) how you can be 4'11" but still be intimidating at the same time.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 16, 2006)

Imogen is quite unique imo in being able to talk without seemingly saying _anything at all_....   ....'y'know?' (Nope!   )


----------



## BlackSpecs (Jun 16, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Nikki's doing quite a sweet job of trying to explain to Lisa (who is just blind to accepting any fucking responsibility whatsoever for her actions   ) how you can be 4'11" but still be intimidating at the same time.





Oh , *BABE*...she's totally fierce!!!!


----------



## N_igma (Jun 17, 2006)

Words can't comprehend how much hatred I feel for Grace now. 10x worse than Nasty Nick.


----------



## pk (Jun 17, 2006)

In case anyone missed the petulant little twat Grace chucking water over Suzie:



I'd have LOVED IT if Suzie had thrown a shitload back at her and ruined her make-up, her dress, and her hopefully final moment of fame...


----------



## Flashman (Jun 17, 2006)

The behaviour of a cunt.


----------



## Bajie (Jun 17, 2006)

N_igma said:
			
		

> Words can't comprehend how much hatred I feel for Grace now. 10x worse than Nasty Nick.


Thinking back on it, compared to some of the wankers on BB (including that spoilt brat Grace), nasty nick was not even that nasty really, more just a bit of a nob end


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 17, 2006)

Pete must die.
*binkybonkybinkybonkytingbinkybonkybinkybonkybinkybonkytingbinkybonkybinkybonkybinkybonkytingbinkybonkybinkybonkybinkybonkyting*
Repeat x 5000  

ps, posted that link 2 hours ago pk, do keep up


----------



## pk (Jun 17, 2006)

Pete's pissing me off now too...


----------



## exosculate (Jun 17, 2006)

Pete don't seem to have too many strings to his drumsticks.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 17, 2006)

What's he saying? I don't have E4 where my computer is!


----------



## pk (Jun 17, 2006)

Probably saying "wankers!" ...


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 17, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Pete must die.
> *binkybonkybinkybonkytingbinkybonkybinkybonkybinkybonkytingbinkybonkybinkybonkybinkybonkytingbinkybonkybinkybonkybinkybonkyting*
> Repeat x 5000



 
Wash your mouth out O n L!!   You n all, pk!   *tut*


----------



## thefuse (Jun 17, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Pete don't seem to have too many strings to his drumsticks.


did you not see the picture he did of suzy?
it was bwilliant


----------



## Georgie Porgie (Jun 17, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> did you not see the picture he did of suzy?
> it was bwilliant



Yeah.. it almost excuses his inability to be in any way _interesting_ but still the girlies love him... in the way that they love their my-little-ponys.

It's the perfect combination for any woman... a boy with a man's cock.. who rarely speaks apart from to agree and say "wankers" occasionally.

He's a likeable chap, but a little dull.


----------



## surfgirl (Jun 17, 2006)

Brilliant character assasinations from Charlie Brookers column in last Sats Guardian, particularly loved his description of Mickey  




> In many ways, Big Brother (daily, C4) is the present day equivalent of a 1980s Club 18-30 Holiday - flirting, sunbathing, silly little organised games, and lots of people you'd like to remove from the genepool with a cricket bat.
> 
> Over the past fortnight, I've managed to establish a pattern whereby whichever housemate I've ranted about most has been magically evicted by the time the article makes it into print, leaving me feeling even more pointless and impotent than usual; an idiot shrieking at a shadow. Still, I won't let that stop me having another pop at Grace, the poisoned twiglet - even though I secretly hope she survives the jinx because I rather enjoy hating her. She single-handedly redefines the word "snob" for the 21st century: a new, self-deluding breed of snob that considers itself not just superior, but inherently cooler, more compassionate, and more down-to-earth than everyone else.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonjour (Jun 17, 2006)

Yep he is likable, but i haven't seen anything different from him since he came in. It's either "wankers" or random sounds, and everytime he says something he laughs? 

Glyn is much better, him farting on Ashlyene's bed was pure genius. Aww he was so proud of himself ;'D


----------



## thefuse (Jun 17, 2006)

given the choice i'd be friends with pete over any of the others by a long way.

i'd shag imogen while i was at it too btw


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 17, 2006)

Dp:


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 17, 2006)

Surfgirl.....that was a superb quality rant ..........


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 17, 2006)

Lets have some more Charlie Brooker.




			
				Charlie Brooker said:
			
		

> Speaking of disgust, I feel sort of guilty for laying into Grace from Big Brother (daily, C4) yet again last week. As I wrote back when Sezer got the boot, the BB house works as a kind of "twat amplifier", gradually magnifying each inmate's bad points until eventually they strike you as being 10 times worse than Hitler - when in reality, they're simply a bit of a tit.
> 
> Grace was guaranteed to wind the audience up the moment she stepped into the house. There's nothing more infuriating than someone who's two-faced and bitchy repeatedly claiming they're neither two-faced nor bitchy, especially when they chuck a dash of snootiness on top for good measure. But on the other hand ... her main "crime" is a lack of self-awareness, which is pretty much par for the course in your early 20s. Come to think of it, she's probably far nicer than half the people who'll turn up to boo her (assuming she's out - I'm writing this on Tuesday morning).
> 
> ...


----------



## Balbi (Jun 17, 2006)

Charlie Brooker said:
			
		

> "twat amplifier"


----------



## milesy (Jun 17, 2006)

Charlie Brooker said:
			
		

> Grace...murdered hundreds of people


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 17, 2006)

Interesting story from Scotland: Sam to become a father
Hmmm...


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 17, 2006)

That sounds like utter sloblocks.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 17, 2006)

Agreed.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 17, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Interesting story from Scotland: Sam to become a father
> Hmmm...



Well, that's certainly one of the weirdest articles I've ever read!


----------



## bellator (Jun 17, 2006)

Did Mikey come across to anyone else as a bit of an aggressive bully in the beergate drama with Nikki? So what if she took a bottle for herself! Totally gone off him now, not that I held him in the top 3 anyway. My apologies if this has already been discussed.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 17, 2006)

bellator said:
			
		

> Did Mikey come across to anyone else as a bit of an aggressive bully in the beergate drama with Nikki? So what if she took a bottle for herself! Totally gone off him now, not that I held him in the top 3 anyway. My apologies if this has already been discussed.


Nope, I agree. Previously he'd come accross as a dull non-entity, but his going on at Nikki even after she'd apologised (which I didn't think she needed to do), made him look like a complete cock.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 17, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Did anyone notice Grace blowing (what she imagines is) her "streetcred" again
> yesterday?
> 
> She told Mikey her great-great-great grandfather invented the milk carton. Like fucking FIERCE babe!




If that's true she's part of one of the richest families on the planet  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetra_Pak


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 17, 2006)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> If that's true she's part of one of the richest families on the planet



...who happen to be really really really nice people..well the ones I've met who live in Kent.


----------



## milesy (Jun 17, 2006)

grace's mum said:
			
		

> It was divine retribution when she threw water over Susie


 

http://www.thisisplymouth.co.uk/dis...me=yes&more_nodeId1=133168&contentPK=14693905


----------



## scarecrow (Jun 17, 2006)

grace's mum said:
			
		

> It was divine retribution when she threw water over Susie



Erm... the correct phrase is divine intervention, not retribution. Divinity doesn't strike back in anger. Unless you're Thor and you've got the hump! I hardly think her bitchy daughter doing her last 'pleasant' deed before her departure was some celestial act from a higher plane or nuthink...


----------



## exosculate (Jun 17, 2006)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> If that's true she's part of one of the richest families on the planet
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetra_Pak




Erm

Great great great grandather

It was invented in 1951 not 1851


----------



## bonjour (Jun 17, 2006)

I think Nikki's grown her 2nd brain cell, she's getting there! Huzzah for Nikki!

Imogen talking about Lea in the diary room was spot on. "in the corner about to cry, holding onto pete" -> cut to shot of Lea looking like she's about to cry and holding onto pete.

Imogen making up with Ash will have gained her some friendly support I reckon.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 17, 2006)

Argh, Grace is still pissing me off even though she has gone (although maybe she wouldn't be doing if i stopped watching Diary Room Uncut and got a life). 

a) Why didn't Grace get that Suzie had to nominate somebody "she comes in here like lady muck and nominates me without knowing anything about me". (paraphrased).

b) Where does Grace get off calling her 'posh', 'stuck up' and 'lady muck'. Wake up and smell the freshly ground columbian in your £300,000 Nottinghill flat Grace.  

c) Not Grace related but does anybody suspect, like me, that Suzie is actually not all that 'posh'? I think something might have been said on this thread before. Plus do upper class women get boob jobs and pole dance on music videos? I don't know. And also, just a little thing but a couple of days ago she refered to something as 'desert'; 'posh' people eat 'pudding' (and go to the 'loo', have 'supper' and put their milk in last).


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 17, 2006)

bonjour said:
			
		

> Imogen making up with Ash will have gained her some friendly support I reckon.



I didn't quite get where that came from. One minute Imogen was in the diary room saying how much she absolutely hated Richard, Lea and Aishleen, couldn't even bear to listen to their voices. And the next minute, she's in the kitchen hugging Aishleen, making some kind of friendship pact with her and slagging Lisa off


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 17, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> 'posh' people eat 'pudding' (and go to the 'loo', have 'supper' and put their milk in last).




Posh people eat 'pudding'?    I thought common people like me ate pudding. That's what it was always called in my house anyway.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 17, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Posh people eat 'pudding'?    I thought common people like me ate pudding. That's what it was always called in my house anyway.



Nope, 'pudding' is one of those upper class indicators (without wanting to over-generalise). There are lots of them. Another one is that posh people don't say that they're 'posh', they say they're 'smart' and they don't say 'pardon?' they say 'what?'.

Edit: My sources are sociology classes and books. Please don't hurt me.


----------



## scarecrow (Jun 17, 2006)

bonjour said:
			
		

> Imogen talking about Lea in the diary room was spot on. "in the corner about to cry, holding onto pete" -> cut to shot of Lea looking like she's about to cry and holding onto pete.



Everytime someone in the diary room says something particular about someone the camera shoots straight to them and low and behold what a coincidence! 

My girlfriend thinks like you do and she won't listen. The show is 'edited' meaning  it is cut to make it the most interesting for the viewers in the producers' opinion.

 Pete voted for Imogen because she 'played with her hair too much' cut: Imogen playing with hair too much. It could be really uncanny. But I reckon BB are paying for an army of researchers and editors rather than relying on 'chance' for coincidental humour.

E2a: I don't think you're as thick as my gf... _ re-read your post but I'm still laughing at her!


----------



## Callie (Jun 17, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> Nope, 'pudding' is one of those upper class indicators (without wanting to over-generalise). There are lots of them. Another one is that posh people don't say that they're 'posh', they say they're 'smart' and they don't say 'pardon?' they say 'what?'.
> 
> Edit: My sources are sociology classes and books. Please don't hurt me.






utter tosh! what does your sociology background tell you about that phrase eh? eh?  

I really dont think you can judge someones class background by whether or not they use the word 'pudding'.


----------



## scarecrow (Jun 17, 2006)

Callie said:
			
		

> I really dont think you can judge someones class background by whether or not they use the word 'pudding'.



Especially as I know ex-colliery workers who say it!

I thought 'desert' was the posh version, anyway!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 17, 2006)

'dessert', even.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 17, 2006)

scarecrow said:
			
		

> I thought 'desert' was the posh version



Yeah, I mean if you go to a really posh restaurant, they're not going to serve you 'pudding' are they!


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 17, 2006)

scarecrow said:
			
		

> Especially as I know ex-colliery workers who say it!
> 
> I thought 'desert' was the posh version, anyway!



Dessert is middle class apparently, as it 'serviette' as opposed to 'napkin'. 

Doesn't bother me what class she is, I'm just trying to add to the conspiracy about the Golden Housemate. And it doesn't bother me what language people use.


----------



## Callie (Jun 17, 2006)

dessert is the poshest


----------



## scarecrow (Jun 17, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> 'dessert', even.



Not in Saudi Arabia  

Pedantry is the underclass


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 17, 2006)

From Answers.com



> In terms of language, an English upper middle class person would generally use the words 'napkin', 'lavatory' (or more commonly now the slightly less patrician 'loo'), 'sofa', 'sitting-room', 'pudding' and 'sorry' or 'what' in preference to 'serviette', 'toilet', 'couch', 'lounge', 'dessert' and 'pardon' used by the classes 'below' them.
> 
> This entry is from Wikipedia, the leading user-contributed encyclopedia. It may not have been reviewed by professional editors


----------



## bonjour (Jun 17, 2006)

scarecrow said:
			
		

> Everytime someone in the diary room says something particular about someone the camera shoots straight to them and low and behold what a coincidence!
> 
> My girlfriend thinks like you do and she won't listen. The show is 'edited' meaning  it is cut to make it the most interesting for the viewers in the producers' opinion.
> 
> ...


Ok fair point, there is alot of editing, except Lea does actually cry alot, There's not been a week where she hasn't, and she can't let go of Pete, she does it far too often.

I reckon Imogen has had enough of fighting and arguing and just wants to make peace with everyone. Pff just an observation.


----------



## scarecrow (Jun 17, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

>



Two arabs finish off eating a camel.

One arab says to the other:

Right then, time for some of that desert.


I've just made that up. On the spot. Shit, innit?


----------



## scarecrow (Jun 17, 2006)

bonjour said:
			
		

> Ok fair point, there is alot of editing, except Lea does actually cry alot, There's not been a week where she hasn't, and she can't let go of Pete, she does it far too often.
> 
> I reckon Imogen has had enough of fighting and arguing and just wants to make peace with everyone. Pff just an observation.



I think Lea has sussed that Pete is popular and has latched on. I think (hope) Imogen has sussed why both Sezer and Grace got evicted and is changing her game.

I wasn't having a go at you personally BTW


----------



## exosculate (Jun 17, 2006)

I say _afters_ - I'm aristocracy I am.


----------



## bonjour (Jun 17, 2006)

scarecrow said:
			
		

> I wasn't having a go at you personally BTW


*bites into a l0l sandwich
Im aware, but if you want im prepared to be really ignorant and have a Big brother styled theme arguement?


----------



## scarecrow (Jun 17, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I say _afters_ - I'm aristocracy I am.



Aye. Especially if you have your afters after your seconders...


----------



## scarecrow (Jun 17, 2006)

bonjour said:
			
		

> *bites into a l0l sandwich
> Im aware, but if you want im prepared to be really ignorant and have a Big brother styled theme arguement?



I reckon, if we do, everyone else on the thread will get pissed off and gang up against us. Which will completely contradict all their pontifications about BB house pack-bullying. It could have been a worthwhile exercise had I not illustrated my expectations prior to the event.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 17, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Erm
> 
> Great great great grandather
> 
> It was invented in 1951 not 1851




Oh. Ah. *ahem*

I was just pointing out that that Grace's comment was not as totally ridiculous as it sounded.


----------



## bonjour (Jun 17, 2006)

scarecrow said:
			
		

> I reckon, if we do, everyone else on the thread will get pissed off and gang up against us. Which will completely contradict all their pontifications about BB house pack-bullying. It could have been a worthwhile exercise had I not illustrated my expectations prior to the event.


Perhaps on next years BB thread then?  


Gn'yt Urban


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 18, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Yeah, I mean if you go to a really posh restaurant, they're not going to serve you 'pudding' are they!


you can't go to a posh resurant there's no such thing... 

Port Out Starboard Home was the phrase used to describe monied middle classes who wished to ensure they had the sun to their backs at all times by booking different cabins in and out of port their luggage was marked with POSH standing for port out starboard home in order that it was placed in the right cabin area.

Upper class people would frequent the upper decks where they had sunshine and shade on the veranda and sun deck...

no resurant would ever have been alternating on the side of a boat ergo you cannot have a posh resurant.

pudding is not a posh word or an upper class venacular.  neither is dessert.   both are general words used to describe sweets after the main course.

/thus endth the etomology lesson for today...


----------



## Ms T (Jun 18, 2006)

Guruchelles is right about the dessert/pudding, serviette/napkin thing.  

I thought Aisleyne (is that how you spell it?) came out of last night's farrago really well.  Grace was an utter twat for throwing water over Susie (who I quite like, actually).  Susie behaved like a grown-up about it, but it was cool of Aisleyne to defend her, I thought. 

Imogen was hilarious -- "I fucking hate two-faced people" -- then there she was sucking up to Aisleyne ("I can't stand her") in the garden!  

Mikey was a bit pathetic I thought, with his picture of the vile Grace.  I don't think those two will last five minutes on the outside.  Mikey's just too thick, even for DisGrace.

Understatement of the day from Pete to Lisa -- "I think you're unpredictable, and have a short fuse".

GET LISA OUT!


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 18, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> you can't go to a posh resurant there's no such thing...
> 
> Port Out Starboard Home was the phrase used to describe monied middle classes who wished to ensure they had the sun to their backs at all times by booking different cabins in and out of port their luggage was marked with POSH standing for port out starboard home in order that it was placed in the right cabin area.
> 
> ...



I'm afraid that's an apocryphal story: http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/port out starboard home.html


----------



## gloryhornetgirl (Jun 18, 2006)

Ms T said:
			
		

> GET LISA OUT!



Lisa is vile - she's like a short, poisonous troll.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 18, 2006)

gloryhornetgirl said:
			
		

> Lisa is vile - she's like a short, poisonous troll.



I agree.  And she can't express herself at all.  Her language is truly shocking!


----------



## scarecrow (Jun 18, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> you can't go to a posh resurant there's no such thing...
> 
> Port Out Starboard Home was the phrase used to describe monied middle classes who wished to ensure they had the sun to their backs at all times by booking different cabins in and out of port their luggage was marked with POSH standing for port out starboard home in order that it was placed in the right cabin area.



This is pedantry of the highest order 

Just because you know the origins of a word doesn't mean that word hasn't adopted new meanings over time. Or are gay people just happy and twee?


----------



## scarecrow (Jun 18, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> I'm afraid that's an apocryphal story: http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/port out starboard home.html



Hahahahaa Garf's pedantry is wrong!


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 18, 2006)

You had to admire mikey squeezing out a tear in bed last night while glyn was busily excavating his nose  and why did grouse take a picture of herself into the house


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 18, 2006)

scarecrow said:
			
		

> Two arabs finish off eating a camel.
> 
> One arab says to the other:
> 
> ...






 


((( scarecrow  )))


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 18, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> You had to admire mikey squeezing out a tear in bed last night while glyn was busily excavating his nose





That was just about my favourite shot of the series so far!!!  

Glyn clearly has far better things to do with his time.


----------



## scarecrow (Jun 18, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> ((( scarecrow  )))



Fuck off Sheo it's good!


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 18, 2006)

it was :


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 18, 2006)

scarecrow said:
			
		

> Fuck off Sheo it's good!







((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( scarecrow  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## miss direct (Jun 18, 2006)

On Wednesday there are two shows on, and apparently the housemates are in for a surprise. Not more new people? Although they do need blokes. 

Maybe something like evil big brother when they split the house?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 18, 2006)

miss direct said:
			
		

> On Wednesday there are two shows on, and apparently the housemates are in for a surprise. Not more new people?




With two shows, it sounds like it!  

Plus they're still owed another one for George.


----------



## redsnapper (Jun 18, 2006)

Ms T said:
			
		

> ...Grace was an utter twat for throwing water over Susie


I thought that was the best bit about the episode tbh. I just hope the public don't vote out all those 'contentious' people they don't like but who are really good value in favour of the boring twats who 'do no wrong'. In previous years when that's happened it ends up with hour long episodes where you're left watching people just walk round the house saying and doing very little of interest, making for tediously boring viewing. 

Of course there'll always be those who think that whoever's in the house it's tediously boring viewing but I'm not aiming this post at those folk and anyway what are they doing on this thread anyway


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 18, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> You had to admire mikey squeezing out a tear in bed last night while glyn was busily excavating his nose  and why did grouse take a picture of herself into the house



I wondered that. Unless it was a picture of herself stood next to somebody and we could only see one side of it?


----------



## KernowBoy (Jun 18, 2006)

There's a possible link up with BB Australia on the cards..


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 18, 2006)

KernowBoy said:
			
		

> There's a possible link up with BB Australia on the cards..




Yeah? Link? Where'd get this info???


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 18, 2006)

The BB Oz thing has been rumoured for a while. The Oz house had a "Brit" task recently (I'll try to dig out the report - it's funny as fuck) and the winner - John - has mild tourettes, adding fuel to the fire.
Not sure myself. I'm expecting a new male housemate on weds, plus some kind of "hidden house" division.

But we shall see...


----------



## scarecrow (Jun 18, 2006)

redsnapper said:
			
		

> I thought that was the best bit about the episode tbh. I just hope the public don't vote out all those 'contentious' people they don't like but who are really good value in favour of the boring twats who 'do no wrong'.



Although I'm all up for interesting viewing, relentless bitching is actually worse than people sitting around doing fuck all. It grated on me.


----------



## chio (Jun 18, 2006)

People keep posting that Australian thing on Digital Spy - but let's face it, half the people on there are barely old enough to be watching BB anyway 

As for a second "secret" house, anything that means Richard is off-mic for at least five minutes of each show is a good thing to me - is anyone else fed up of hearing the daft git droning on constantly in the background, even when he's not being featured?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah Chio, I'm a bit dubious about the whole swap deal - it wasn't exactly a roaring success last time.
Anyway, here's that BB Oz "Pommy night" report. They do things properly over there.   

From BB Australia - Pommy Night....

DAY 55 - 21:18, 16-Jun-2006
Wearing black pants, union jack T-shirts, bowler hats and boots, the Housemates hit the games arena for Friday Night Live's 'Pommy Night'.
As the first to "use the throne" this morning, Claire and Rob were the designated captains for tonight's British-flavoured affairs.

Round one: Big Ben and Phone Booth Musical Chairs

In round one, all 10 HMs competed on two separate teams. Each member of Claire's team was dressed as London's landmark 'Big Ben', while Rob's team were dressed as iconic red phone booths. The HMs played musical chairs on a slippery surface to the tune of 'London Bridge is falling down'. They had to walk in a square and when the music stopped, run to a stand on a disk. There was one less disk each time, and the first person to be standing with both feet on a disk was safe. The last HM standing would take their team through to the next round. Claire's team had two members left standing which meant bye bye to Rob, Gaelan, David, Ashley and Krystal.

Round two: Strawberries and Cream

But the five eliminated HMs had a second chance. Sitting in front of a trestle table, they had to hold a tennis racquet behind their backs. On the table in front of them were five bowls of strawberries and cream. The first HM to finish their bowl and open their empty mouth were back in the game, and Ash's appetite saw him scoff down the dessert in record time.

Round three: Prince Charles Corgi Race

In each team, two HMs were dressed as corgis and one HM represented Prince Charles. The two corgis wore harnesses while the HM who was Prince Charles wore a helmet and gigantic foam ears. This HM had to walk with the corgis' leads in their hands, while the corgi HMs were blindfolded and travelling on all fours. The three of them had to travel through an obstacle course that was home to the Queen. Along the way there were vertical poles with cups of tea on them, and 10 seconds was added to their total time whenever they knocked over a cup. The team to make it back to the Queen in the fastest time went through to the next round. First up was Camilla as the Prince being led by Ashley and Katie. They knocked over one cup of tea and came in at 3 minutes and 10 seconds. Next up was Jamie as the Prince with Claire and John as corgis. They did not incur any time penalties and whizzed through the course in just over one minute.

Round four: Whingeing Poms

For round four, Jamie, Claire and John competed in a Pommy-inspired whingeing battle. One at a time, the competitors spun a wheel to reveal another HM's name. They then sat on the 'whingeing throne' and had to whinge about that person for one minute. Claire was up first and had to whinge about Ashley. While she failed to mention that he loves to wax lyrical on the subject of V8s, Claire whinged about Ash's love of making strange noises and scored 23 points. Jamie was up next and had to whinge about Krystal. Using his most pompous old-fashioned English accent he whined about Krystal's propensity to look upon herself in a shiny reflective surface. Jamie scored 19 points. John was last and had to whinge about his good mate Gaelan. John cited that Gaelan had a great body, a great girlfriend and had already won FNL twice, and then he went all out saying: "I hate you and I hope you get evicted." There was laughter all round - even from Gaelan - and John scored 25 points.

Round five: Beer Keg Pub Crawl

The two highest scorers, John and Claire, had to race from one pub to another on a motorised beer keg. On each of four laps, they had to pour a lager and another item into a collar around their neck. Claire was up first and took to the course with speed, even though the course required the vegetarian to put a kebab in her collar. She completed the course in 1 minute and 30 seconds. John was up next and completed the course in 1 minute and 9 seconds. Johnny Boy was triumphant!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 18, 2006)

Fierce!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 18, 2006)

*glares at CyberRose*


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 18, 2006)

ha ha @ aisleyne singing "the wicked witch is dead" from the wizard of oz


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 18, 2006)

did you notice the credits at the end? they were "so-and-so's son" or "daughter" - a nice little touch for father's day


----------



## milesy (Jun 18, 2006)

yeah, that was funny


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 19, 2006)

Nikki was hillarious last night
IMMMMMMMMMMM SO COOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLD 

Put some bloody clothes on


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 19, 2006)

how awful was that for Pete on the smelling task? He only had a drink of water and they all reacted as though he'd been eating horse shit!


----------



## diego (Jun 19, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> how awful was that for Pete on the smelling task? He only had a drink of water and they all reacted as though he'd been eating horse shit!



I heard about this. How stupid does that sound.  The show is obviously becoming more and more desperate.  The quicker its axed the better. Trash TV at its trashiest.

I cant believe the people who actually watch this shit. Get a life.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 19, 2006)

What was the smelling task?


----------



## tommers (Jun 19, 2006)

diego said:
			
		

> I cant believe the people who actually watch this shit. Get a life.



yeah.  you can spend it trying to tune in a PS1.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 19, 2006)

diego said:
			
		

> Trash TV at its trashiest.
> 
> I cant believe the people who actually watch this shit. Get a life.




Tis indeed Trash TV, which is why I love it so! 

Oh, and I've got a life thanks. You're the one on a Big Brother thread, when you claim to hate it - I think thats a bit sad really.


----------



## Spion (Jun 19, 2006)

diego said:
			
		

> I heard about this. How stupid does that sound.  The show is obviously becoming more and more desperate.  The quicker its axed the better. Trash TV at its trashiest.
> 
> I cant believe the people who actually watch this shit. Get a life.



Well said. I've watched from this one from the beginning, but am started to feel quite disgusted at the spectacle. When BB first started they had people who were at least interesting to some extent, tho of course in most cases they had some kind of show biz ambitions. The set they have now are all complete airheads with nothing in their lives except that. It's a freak show


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 19, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> how awful was that for Pete on the smelling task? He only had a drink of water and they all reacted as though he'd been eating horse shit!


they worked out that it was the leftover smells in the pipes  lea explained it to pete when he commented on how embarrssed he'd been, poor dab
 the only reason we watch it is because its a freak show, so is life in general


----------



## suitgirl (Jun 19, 2006)

i cant remember the exact words but i read a magazine interview with Sam y'day where he said "oh just wait a few weeks..they'll all be sorry, they won't know what hit them" - kinda thing...it read to me that HE (she?) might be going back in the house??


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 19, 2006)

***For immediate release***


FIVE HOUSEMATES FACE PUNISHMENT - AND HAVE TO NOMINATE EACH OTHER FOR EVICTION

***Live on E4, Monday 19 June at 2.00pm***


At 2.00pm today, Big Brother will call ALL the housemates into the lounge for this week's nominations. Big Brother will remind them all that is against the rules for housemates to discuss their nominations with each other, and that any attempt to break these rules is taken very seriously.

Glyn, Imogen, Lea , Lisa and Nikki will be admonished by Big Brother for rule-breaking last week. They will not be allowed to nominate in the normal way. Instead, they will all be faced with a choice that they must make on the spot, in front of the group. They must not discuss their choice in any way and it must be their own decision.

Each of the five will be asked to choose one of their four fellow rule-breakers to face the public vote. The housemate/s with the most votes will definitely face the public vote this week. The rule-breakers cannot choose themselves and refusal to nominate will result in punishment.

The rest of the housemates - Aisleyne, Mikey, Pete, Richard and Susie - will then be called into the Diary Room to nominate in the usual manner, choosing the two people they want to face the public vote. The housemate/s who have already been nominated by the rule-breakers to face the public vote cannot be nominated again by the others in the Diary Room. All other housemates are eligible for nomination. The two or more housemates who receive the most votes in the Diary Room will join the rule-breaker/s to face eviction on Friday 23 June.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 19, 2006)

Ooooooohhhhh. That's quite evil. Imogen, Nikki and Lisa will vote for Lea. Glyn and Lea may vote for either Lisa or Nikki. I reckon Lea will be up.


----------



## Santino (Jun 19, 2006)

I hate all this fucking around with nominations. Lisa should be up this week, but today's 'punishment' may well save her.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 19, 2006)

Glyn - Nikki
Imogen - Lea
Lea - Imogen
Lisa - Nikki
Nikki - Lisa

Nikki is up for the public vote. The others are now nominating as normal. If all goes to plan Lisa and Mikey/Imogen will join her.

As long as Lisa's up I'll be relatively happy.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 19, 2006)

no I want Lisa to stay now because her group is getting whittled down and soon she'll hate everybody in there and be really unhappy. I think Mikey should go for being too thick to realise that "Gracie" is not by any stretch of the imagination a "babe"

by heck I'm in a mither today


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 19, 2006)

I can't believe how daft Nikki was there - she could have had Imogen or Lea up against her by voting for them and she threw her vote away on Lisa.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 19, 2006)

nominations video, all hail teh internetz


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 19, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I can't believe how daft Nikki was there - she could have had Imogen or Lea up against her by voting for them and she threw her vote away on Lisa.





How thick is that?


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 19, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I felt a bit cheated without the long drawn out result!
> 
> I reckon they'll go soft on her now......always inappropriate (I've never forgiven them for makosi's totally over the top horror show).
> 
> ...



Agreed! I was WELL disappointed with the easy ride she was given. Also, am sick to the guts of her now mantra-like repetition of the "I wouldn't have minded if the original housemates had nominated me" argument.

a) Yeah, like fuck!

b) Change the record ffs!


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 19, 2006)

Btw, expect some dirt on self-styled "ghetto gyal" Aisleyne when she gets evicted. There was a small piece in one of the tabloids last week that she went into the diary room and expressed concern that some of the murkier side of her life might come out in the press. Apparently, according to a "dossier", this involves prostitution, a council flat, and the walls being sprayed in bullets by her boyfriend. Wonder if this'll come out or not.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok, we know Nikki is up for eviction, but we'll have to wait until BBLB at 7.30 tomorrow to find out who the two or more who will join her are (or at least until 4.15 when the Endemol techies get their money on).

Initial *oddsflash!*

Bez-in-a-skirt: 1.32 (1/3)
Pwincess Steptoe: 6.6 (11/2)
Dimogen: 13.0 (12/1)
Tricky Dickie 14.0 (13/1)
DairyLea: 20.0 (19/1)
Toska 55.0 (54/1)
Don't worry about the rest.

Through sheer dumb luck the changed eviction process doesn't seem to have upset the applecart too much (which is lucky seeing as a newspaper guy gave me APPALLING info last night on what today would bring.  )  

Nikki is obviously up (but was likely to be anyway), and it seems almost certain that Lisa will join her. Of the other potential candidates Imogen seems the most likely, with Mikey a long-shot.
Richard or Lea shouldn't be up, although their short odds reflect the fact that they're the only two that could potentially give Lisa a run for her money.

GET LISA OUT!
GET LISA OUT!
GET LISA OUT!


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 19, 2006)

Do you work in the business Orangesandlemons? You always seem to have your finger on the pulse.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 19, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> Do you work in the business Orangesandlemons? You always seem to have your finger on the pulse.



and if they answered you they might not be in work anymore


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 19, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> and if they answered you they might not be in work anymore



  

As for Aisleyne, if she has been a prostitute etc that wouldn't make me have any less respect for her. In fact probably more because of her seeming to have had the ability to 'come out of it' as an intelligent and likeable person.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 19, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> As for Aisleyne, if she has been a prostitute etc that wouldn't make me have any less respect for her. In fatc probably more because of her seeming to have had the ability to 'come out of it' as an intelligent and likeable person.


yeah cos she went in to it thick as pig shit right


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 19, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> yeah cos she went in to it thick as pig shit right



  No, that's not what I meant.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 19, 2006)

Is she a gangsta's tart then or summat? I've missed loads this year what with the World Cup.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 19, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> No, that's not what I meant.


t'was a bit patronising though ...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 19, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> Do you work in the business Orangesandlemons? You always seem to have your finger on the pulse.



Thank you, most kind.  

No, I'm nothing to do with it really, I've just amassed a lot of useful sites, messageboards and contacts over the years.
I've been lucky enough to make a few bob out of the show (not much so far this year, alas!) which is why I like to get hold of info asap.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Btw, expect some dirt on self-styled "ghetto gyal" Aisleyne when she gets evicted. There was a small piece in one of the tabloids last week that she went into the diary room and expressed concern that some of the murkier side of her life might come out in the press. Apparently, according to a "dossier", this involves prostitution, a council flat, and the walls being sprayed in bullets by her boyfriend. Wonder if this'll come out or not.


it was in the papers long before she went to the diary room worried about it. I know it was in the daily mirror, and I think it was the week before last.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 19, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> t'was a bit patronising though ...



I meant that she came out of it intelligent and likeable rather than ill or with a grudge against the world. I respect her for that.


----------



## Celt (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm a bit thrown - at the beginning of this programme it looked like Lisa was talking to Faria Allen (from cleb BB) and nobody has mentioned it. 

I suppose it could have been Suzy - but I really don't think so - anybody throw any light


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh some small sweet revenge......Mike and Grace (always much better suited in a beautiful, but very dim way) playing with each others fingers (  and communicating....somehow...).
I only wish I could see Grace watching.....<cackle>.....(I doubt she'll be in to see it mind you  ).


----------



## Celt (Jun 19, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Oh some small sweet revenge......Mike and Grace (always much better suited in a beautiful, but very dim way) playing with each others fingers (  and communicating....somehow...).
> I only wish I could see Grace watching.....<cackle>.....(I doubt she'll be in to see it mind you  ).




You mean Mike and Imogen don't you?

and as apparently there is only you and me watching this any clues on my post above


> 'm a bit thrown - at the beginning of this programme it looked like Lisa was talking to Faria Allen (from cleb BB) and nobody has mentioned it.
> 
> I suppose it could have been Suzy - but I really don't think so - anybody throw any light


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes. I did. 


Why does Glyn need a condom for a wank? 

(((Pete)))


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Why does Glyn need a condom for a wank?


he's obviously posh 

I've no idea about the faria allam/suzy sighting


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 19, 2006)

Celt said:
			
		

> and as apparently there is only you and me watching this any clues on my post above





I missed the very beginning Celt!  
Soz!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 19, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> he's obviously posh




Aha!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 19, 2006)

LOL @ Pete


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

all I can hear is milesy's bloody racket in the background


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh God he (Pete) is going to leave isn't he (not that I blame him).


----------



## girasol (Jun 19, 2006)

He was like a caged animal, poor guy... That's why I could never go on BB, I think I'd end up in a similar state he's in now, I was starting to feel like that in Italy...  

I really like Pete though, he's a top fella, I don't care whether he wins or not, I'm just glad someone like him exists in this world.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 19, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> He was like a caged animal, poor guy... That's why I could never go on BB, I think I'd end up in a similar state he's in now, I was starting to feel like that in Italy...


totally. 
it sends a shiver up my back and leaves a wierd sicky feeling in my tummy when i think about being stuck with all those nobbers.


(i would have cracked a lot sooner though)


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jun 19, 2006)

I missed it all,, is it on e4 later


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 19, 2006)

What happened, they talk so crypticly on this thread.....

GOSS please guys


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 19, 2006)

Nothing. Pete was bored, and so was I.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh,,,


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 19, 2006)

Just Lea demanding that Pete choose a topic of conversation (when they were doing nothing more exciting than standing in the garden).....Pete failing (as you do when you're put on the spot like that) and afaics the old tojurettes flaring up big time 'wankers...wankers...wankers'....and then a painfully dreary conversation between him and Glyn later when no one else was up whcih could have gone either way, but ended up with Pete with his head in his hands....and me with mine  .....in that horrible 'I'm so bored I might DIE!' way.......and I've not touched on Pete in the diary room describing how difficult he finds it when Mikey approaches him with his usual line of conversation...


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jun 19, 2006)

Ooooh,,, I love pete,, I want a friend just like him,,,,

nice one sheo,,


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Just Lea demanding that Pete choose a topic of conversation (when they were doing nothing more exciting than standing in the garden).....Pete failing (as you do when you're put on the spot like that) and afaics the old tojurettes flaring up big time 'wankers...wankers...wankers'....and then a painfully dreary conversation between him and Glyn later when no one else was up whcih could have gone either way, but ended up with Pete with his head in his hands....and me with mine  .....in that horrible 'I'm so bored I might DIE!' way.......and I've not touched on Pete in the diary room describing how difficult he finds it when Mikey approaches him with his usual line of conversation...




Bless him . He truly can't understand or handle all the unpleasentness in that house. 

The cats have got him


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually, I really am begining to dislike Mikey intensely. I don't even find him nice to look at anymore. His whole attitude to women pisses me right off, he's pretty much like Sleazer, only not so open.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 19, 2006)

Is it just this thread , or are you  all taking weird in here.....


Im sensing a strange vibe guys


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm not weird Halyz, well not tonight anyway.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 19, 2006)

Do we all sound slightly more hateful than usual?


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jun 19, 2006)

I feel alittle wierd tonight,, is it a full moon????


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 19, 2006)

(It's this thread)


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jun 19, 2006)

mikeys a shit stirrer


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm eating chorizo, cheese and chilli crisps with a side dish of shell on prawns  so I'm actually perfectly happy in real life....but I'm _feeling Pete's pain_ at the same time!


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 19, 2006)

I think the plastics are prowling around trying to decide who to unite against. Now their leader is gone they can't work out who to go for next. They can't seem to grasp that a) they are not liked outside, and b) Imogen is obviously a bitch because she's never allowed to nominate.


On a more positive note, I think Nikki is becoming a nicer person. Probably because she's mixing with people she wouldn't look at before.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 19, 2006)

AHHH thats better guys.....

smilies a go go....... 

As you were laydeees!!!!


----------



## ska invita (Jun 19, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> I think the plastics ...



...ahem. They're all plastic. (except for pete)


----------



## thefuse (Jun 19, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> I'm not weird Halyz,


i am. 
i did acid, pills and speed at the weekend and im feeling quite peculiar now


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jun 19, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> i am.
> i did acid, pills and speed at the weekend and im feeling quite peculiar now


  good lad!!!!


why cant i get any cid


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 19, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> i am.
> i did acid, pills and speed at the weekend and im feeling quite peculiar now




Hardcore you knowz the score, top one nice one sorted


----------



## thefuse (Jun 19, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> good lad!!!!
> 
> 
> why cant i get any cid


i was at the sunrise festival with a mad, funny friend of mine who ive known for 30 years and a woman said, do any of you want any liquid acid?
we all said no, i went for a wee, came back and my mate made me lick her hand
then we spent the rest of the night giggling  
i stopped taking acid in about 1993 but with good friends its a right laugh innit
feel very odd now though. going for a lie down


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jun 19, 2006)

dontcha just love those moments,,,,

hope you have a lovely sleep,,,


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 19, 2006)

I hope that Maxwell gets kicked out soon, what an arrogant son of a tosspipe!1


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 19, 2006)

(((( acid priest 2005  ))))


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 19, 2006)

*chuckles @ acidpriest 2005*


----------



## Celt (Jun 19, 2006)

well I'm puting my mystery sighting earlier of Faria whatitsname down to having taken 2 parecetamol for a headache


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jun 19, 2006)

Celt said:
			
		

> well I'm puting my mystery sighting earlier of Faria whatitsname down to having taken 2 parecetamol for a headache


 what sighting???


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 19, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> I hope that Maxwell gets kicked out soon, what an arrogant son of a tosspipe!1



I just saw him put scabs in Science's mince on the live feed! MAXWELL OUT!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 19, 2006)

SCIENCE TO WIN!!!


----------



## Celt (Jun 19, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> what sighting???



check my post earlier - although I now accept I was the only one that saw it 


> I'm a bit thrown - at the beginning of this programme it looked like Lisa was talking to Faria Allen (from cleb BB) and nobody has mentioned it.
> 
> I suppose it could have been Suzy - but I really don't think so - anybody throw any light


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> SCIENCE TO WIN!!!


all this boozy makes me woozy.

ya get mi?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 19, 2006)

Celt said:
			
		

> check my post earlier - although I now accept I was the only one that saw it




Saw it where?


----------



## Celt (Jun 19, 2006)

In a vision  

At the beginining of this evenings programme


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 19, 2006)

Celt said:
			
		

> well I'm puting my mystery sighting earlier of Faria whatitsname down to having taken 2 parecetamol for a headache



Ahem. It wasn't a trailer on the other side for "You Can't Fire Me I'm Famous" (10.45 BBC1, feat. Faria Alam and Piers Morgan) was it?


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 19, 2006)

What's Mikey been doin to Pete?

I have no idea what's goin on anymore damn World Cup! Forcing me to live off 10 mins of BB at 9:50 when "most of the housemates are in bed"


----------



## Celt (Jun 19, 2006)

No as the only conversation I heard was from Lisa, I think 'the other person' had mybe been advising her to keep her thoughts to herself, kindly.and Lisa said 'right - I won't tell her anything anymore' calmly but in that lovely accent.  Lisa was sitting on the white plastic outdoor couch. 'Other person' female dark longish hair wearing jeans.

but I accept it didn't happen - possibly a bit of autosuggestion as I had turned over from BBC2 - I know I don't know many things but piers morgan/lisa - I could tell them apart - well I think I could.   

Lea's family must be so proud of her.

Pete is struggling with the banality of it all isn't he - poor guy.


----------



## Celt (Jun 19, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> What's Mikey been doin to Pete?
> 
> I have no idea what's goin on anymore damn World Cup! Forcing me to live off 10 mins of BB at 9:50 when "most of the housemates are in bed"



I think Pete finds Mikeys main topic of conversation to be who/when/where and how often was your first/last/best shag a bit limiting.

I still want to adopt Glyn


----------



## thefuse (Jun 20, 2006)

Celt said:
			
		

> well I'm puting my mystery sighting earlier of Faria whatitsname down to having taken 2 parecetamol for a headache


i could see why you might mistake suzy for faria.



anyway enough of that....... GET JADE OUT!


----------



## Flashman (Jun 20, 2006)

Celt said:
			
		

> Pete is struggling with the banality of it all isn't he - poor guy.



I'm sure he'll cheer up once the £££s start rolling in, even if he leaves early he's set to make a mint. That's why he, and the rest of them are in there, not to meet interesting people and have blinding conversation, but to aquire a few weeks/months of fame and reep the rewards.

How anyone can feel sorry for these cunts is beyond me.

Pete to win.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 20, 2006)

Celt said:
			
		

> No as the only conversation I heard was from Lisa, I think 'the other person' had mybe been advising her to keep her thoughts to herself, kindly.and Lisa said 'right - I won't tell her anything anymore' calmly but in that lovely accent.  Lisa was sitting on the white plastic outdoor couch. 'Other person' female dark longish hair wearing jeans.
> 
> but I accept it didn't happen - possibly a bit of autosuggestion as I had turned over from BBC2 - I know I don't know many things but piers morgan/lisa - I could tell them apart - well I think I could.
> 
> ...


it was imogen,


----------



## john x (Jun 20, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> they worked out that it was the leftover smells in the pipes  lea explained it to pete when he commented on how embarrssed he'd been, poor dab



Did anyone hear Nikki say "Can you digest other people's breath".  

Daft as she is I am really starting to warm to her (in a Jade sort of way!)

john x


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 20, 2006)

Me too.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 20, 2006)

Nikki is my fave now Glen's starting to believe his own hype, but she's cracking under the pressure of being up for eviction every week (three in a row now) and hence 'unpopular'. She was quite close to walking out yesterday and BB really need to engineer a situation where she's given a few weeks off from the public vote if they want any entertainment left in the house.
We should know in 2 hours who else is up this week. Lisa still looks good to go for now.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 20, 2006)

it's interesting that this week's Heat hasn't got an "exclusive first interview" with Grace, like they usually do with evictees. Instead they've got a run down of her eviction night and the way it's written I don't think the folk at Heat Towers like her very much. They're the sort of people you need on side if you're going to make it as Z-List!


----------



## pk (Jun 20, 2006)

Nikki should go before she embarrasses herself any further.

Glyn is possibly the remaining normal person left.


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 20, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> it's interesting that this week's Heat hasn't got an "exclusive first interview" with Grace, like they usually do with evictees. Instead they've got a run down of her eviction night and the way it's written I don't think the folk at Heat Towers like her very much. They're the sort of people you need on side if you're going to make it as Z-List!



Oh good. I don't like to wish bad things on a person, but I really hope she doesn't make it as a z list celeb. She's one of the few people I've ever seen that have no redeeming qualitys at all. That said, I don't think Mikey's far behing her.


----------



## pk (Jun 20, 2006)

Saw Grace AKA Mel Smith on BBLB whilst channel-hopping.

Hopefully she'll not have the contracts she expected from Hello, OK, et al, and only the negative aspects.

Like getting drinks thrown at her wherever she goes.


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 20, 2006)

I hate the way she keeps saying she bitches because she's a girl.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 20, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> I hate the way she keeps saying she bitches because she's a girl.



Yeah! And her relentless repetition of the argument that she was only resentful of Suzy cos she was a newcomer and would have taken nominations from original housemates with good, er..... grace. Yeah, of COURSE she would!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 20, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> I hate the way she keeps saying she bitches because she's a girl.




And don't forget she's 'only 20'.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 20, 2006)

What are the odds now?! We should know who's up for eviction!!


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 20, 2006)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> And don't forget she's 'only 20'.



I take personal offence at that particular excuse. Would Glyn have behaved the same in her position? Of course not, and he's only 18.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 20, 2006)

The "only 20" excuse would only be valid if it actually looked like she had learned something about herself. Instead she's just managed to shrug off the fact that over 85% of the watching and voting population think she's an utter cow! Mind you, something about how her mum reacted shows where she's got such an attitude from. 

I fucking _hate_ little bitchy spoilt posh girls who think they're so much better than everyone else.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 20, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> What are the odds now?! We should know who's up for eviction!!



Haven't seen much action on the exchanges tbh. The trouble is that everyone's pretty sure that Lisa's up already and that she'll go on friday - so there's no real money to be made by insiders acting on info that we all already have. Because she's such a firm fave to go it's also very hard to see patterns develop amongst the 12-1+ outsiders.
That said, the odds have firmed up a bit, and (if you believe them) would indicate that Lisa, Imogen, Nikky and Mikey are all up this week.
That's not 100% mind.


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 20, 2006)

Oooh please let Mikey be up! I dislike him even more than Lisa.


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 20, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> The "only 20" excuse would only be valid if it actually looked like she had learned something about herself. Instead she's just managed to shrug off the fact that over 85% of the watching and voting population think she's an utter cow! Mind you, something about how her mum reacted shows where she's got such an attitude from.
> 
> I fucking _hate_ little bitchy spoilt posh girls who think they're so much better than everyone else.



I thought that too (about her mum). I really don't think they see anything wrong in that behaviour at all.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 20, 2006)

What these miscreants need is a spot of National Service, I'm telling ye.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 20, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> I thought that too (about her mum). I really don't think they see anything wrong in that behaviour at all.


It's all a bit of an advert for super nanny if you ask me.


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 20, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> It's all a bit of an advert for super nanny if you ask me.



PML!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 20, 2006)

Watching it 'live' now, catwalk show - no sound for ages...is that because BB is playing music?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 20, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> That said, the odds have firmed up a bit, and (if you believe them) would indicate that Lisa, Imogen, Nikky and Mikey are all up this week.
> That's not 100% mind.


It would certainly be a classic if Nikki came up for eviction for a third consecutive week. Ahhh...there is still hope.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 20, 2006)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Watching it 'live' now, catwalk show - no sound for ages...is that because BB is playing music?


Catwalk show?


----------



## AnMarie (Jun 20, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Saw Grace AKA Mel Smith on BBLB whilst channel-hopping.


Mel Smith?
Don't you mean Michelle Fowler! 

and yes it would be cool if a good percentage of the Brit public threw drinks on her lol!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 20, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Catwalk show?



Yeah - live on E4. Well, I think it's 15 minutes old for editing purposes


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 20, 2006)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Yeah - live on E4. Well, I think it's 15 minutes old for editing purposes


Ah, in that case it sounds like they're probably either:

(a) swearing like dockers,
(b) projecting scandalous speculations about various celebrities, or
(c) saying stuff that would scupper Endemol's character development...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 20, 2006)

AnMarie said:
			
		

> Mel Smith?
> Don't you mean Michelle Fowler!



Steptoe surely?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 20, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Ah, in that case it sounds like they're probably either:
> 
> (a) swearing like dockers,
> (b) projecting scandalous speculations about various celebrities, or
> (c) saying stuff that would scupper Endemol's character development...



I like your post of course but I think it's music  The sounds cuts out everytime the _strutting_ starts and they all start clapping along.

No more though, stinking Hollyoaks. *flick*

Nikki = dressed as a strawberry


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 20, 2006)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> I like your post of course but I think it's music



They're always singing, too...so they often have to turn the sound off.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 20, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> It would certainly be a classic if Nikki came up for eviction for a third consecutive week. Ahhh...there is still hope.



We already know that Nikki is up for eviction - she was chosen yesterday by the rest of the 'rulebreakers'.
There will be at least two more revealed today: Lisa for sure plus take your pick from Mikey/Lea/Imogen/Suzie/Richard.
Lisa should be evicted on friday.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 20, 2006)

Confirmed:

Nikki, Imogen, Lisa, Mikey all up for the public vote this week.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 20, 2006)

Bladdy hell fire O n L...where you get all this info from!?
It's veraahhh


----------



## moomoo (Jun 20, 2006)

Why is it that on E4 at midnight it says Big Brother Live and on the next channel up (E4 +) it also says Big Brother Live but they show the housemates doing completely different things????????


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 20, 2006)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Why is it that on E4 at midnight it says Big Brother Live and on the next channel up (E4 +) it also says Big Brother Live but they show the housemates doing completely different things????????



You kind of answered your own questions - E4 +1 is what happened on E4 an hour ago


----------



## moomoo (Jun 20, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> You kind of answered your own questions - E4 +1 is what happened on E4 an hour ago




Ah, I never knew that!!!!!!!  

Thanks for clearing up that confusion for me


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 20, 2006)

I want to Mikey to go. He's a sexist tosspot, Him and Grace soooooo deserve each other.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jun 20, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> The "only 20" excuse would only be valid if it actually looked like she had learned something about herself. Instead she's just managed to shrug off the fact that over 85% of the watching and voting population think she's an utter cow! Mind you, something about how her mum reacted shows where she's got such an attitude from.
> 
> *I fucking hate little bitchy spoilt posh girls who think they're so much better than everyone else.*



  Right there with you AS!!!!!!   

they live in a different bubble,,,,


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL at Nikki - God knows how she gets through the day....   


Nice to see Mikey and Imogen continue there dull, dull, dull flirting too (those two are so well suited).  
Wish I could see Grace.


----------



## lemontop (Jun 20, 2006)

Lea SHUT UP  Me me me me me me me


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 20, 2006)

Yep - everything will always be 1,000,000x worse for her than for anyone else - no matter what topic is under discussion  - because she got booed on the way in......


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 20, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Yep - everything will always be 1,000,000x worse for her than for anyone else - no matter what topic is under discussion  - because she got booed on the way in......



With spears.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 20, 2006)

I heard 'spades'...


----------



## tommers (Jun 20, 2006)

nikki must be exhausted about 90% of the time.

I wonder what her parents are like?  she seems to resort to crying and screaming very quickly in order to get any sort of attention.


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 20, 2006)

Shit, I missed Russel Brands thingy, was it good? What happend? Was Grace on it?


----------



## lemontop (Jun 21, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> Shit, I missed Russel Brands thingy, was it good? What happend? Was Grace on it?



No Grace. Two very annoying guests, I didn't have a clue who either of them were!


----------



## girasol (Jun 21, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> nikki must be exhausted about 90% of the time.
> 
> I wonder what her parents are like?  she seems to resort to crying and screaming very quickly in order to get any sort of attention.



My guess is that her parents paid no attention to her and that was the only way she could get any...  I don't think she was spoilt at all...


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

I wish that these extraneous shows ('BBLB', 'BBBM' et al) wouldn't pander to the ejected housemates' egos quite so much. Take Grace and her charming family being interviewed chowing down on breakfast like pigs on 'BBLB' the other morning - merely exacerbating the Bitch Cult Of Grace.


----------



## Spion (Jun 21, 2006)

To save me reading this drivel can someone tell me who you all hate this week?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> To save me reading this drivel can someone tell me who you all hate this week?


No. You must read all of our drivel.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 21, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> To save me reading this drivel can someone tell me who you all hate this week?



You.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 21, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> To save me reading this drivel can someone tell me who you all hate this week?


your mother


----------



## Spion (Jun 21, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> You.



Hehe, so predictable


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 21, 2006)

I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## Santino (Jun 21, 2006)

Read something in... um... a newspaper about Grace which said that she's a special new kind of snob, who not only thinks she's better than everyone else, but more down to earth and moral too. Nice analysis.

The Cult of Saint Glyn is starting to slow down. The last couple of days have shown him being a bit bitchy and less simple country boy than before.


----------



## suitgirl (Jun 21, 2006)

yeah i must say Glyn is starting to piss me off, richard was right when he said his ego is growing - and it's not a good thing

nikki is boring me to death with her tantrums - she's not the only person in the history of the world to be nominated - she needs to get over it ffs

the whole series is starting to bore me now...i dread to think what it'll be like in a few more weeks with more housemates gone, it's all a bit of an anti-climax cos it started out so fantastic


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 21, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> My guess is that her parents paid no attention to her and that was the only way she could get any...  I don't think she was spoilt at all...


Yeah, I'd agree with this as quite likely. She hasn't got that arrogance which Grace has.

I go through stages of seeing Nikki as someone with real problems and feeling desperately sorry for her, and stages of thinking she's fucking annoying and being amazed at her growing popularity.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> I go through stages of seeing Nikki as someone with real problems and feeling desperately sorry for her, and stages of thinking she's fucking annoying and being amazed at her growing popularity.


I feel that there must be a distinct car crash element to Nikki's inexplicable popularity...I don't get it otherwise.


----------



## Spion (Jun 21, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> I know you are, but what am I?



7 years old?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 21, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> I feel that there must be a distinct car crash element to Nikki's inexplicable popularity...I don't get it otherwise.


I can just guess but I have a feeling that a fair few people who like her do so in an abstract, distanced, "good TV" way rather than a "would like to go down the pub with for a few beers" way.

Likewise I don't get the huge obsession some people have (more digital spy than here admittedly) with Nikki and Pete getting together - guys, I thought you all liked him?  

I dunno, maybe we can be enlightened by some Nikki fans?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Likewise I don't get the huge obsession some people have (more digital spy than here admittedly) with Nikki and Pete getting together - guys, I thought you all liked him?



 

Spot on!


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 21, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> I can just guess but I have a feeling that a fair few people who like her do so in an abstract, distanced, "good TV" way rather than a "would like to go down the pub with for a few beers" way.
> 
> Likewise I don't get the huge obsession some people have (more digital spy than here admittedly) with Nikki and Pete getting together - guys, I thought you all liked him?
> 
> I dunno, maybe we can be enlightened by some Nikki fans?



I like her because she wears her heart on her sleeve, and she's often surprisingly self-aware and observant. Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't want to live with the girl and sometimes I want to tell her to pack it in with all the crying, but I also think that underneath the tantrums she's quite a sweet person. When she's happy, her smile practically glows.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 21, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> 7 years old?



I know you are, but what am I to infinity bags no returns.


----------



## Spion (Jun 21, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> I know you are, but *what am I to infinity bags no returns*.



(chuckle) Nice one


----------



## Spion (Jun 21, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> I like her because she wears her heart on her sleeve, and she's often surprisingly self-aware and observant. Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't want to live with the girl and sometimes I want to tell her to pack it in with all the crying, but I also think that underneath the tantrums she's quite a sweet person. When she's happy, her smile practically glows.



She is quite fun to watch, but she redefines the concepts of spoiled and self-centred. If she were a dog she'd have been dumped in the canal with a brick round her leg a long time ago.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 21, 2006)

Anyone know what's going to happen in tonight's double episode? Are we getting a new housemate?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

And if you get a bit of depression...ask the doctor for some valium...


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 21, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> She is quite fun to watch, but she redefines the concepts of spoiled and self-centred. If she were a dog she'd have been dumped in the canal with a brick round her leg a long time ago.



But I think, even given her performance following the nominations, she's actually growing up a bit. She's a little drama queen, of course she is, but she also realises later when she's acted badly and apologises.

Plus, her tantrums in the diary room are quite hilarious.


----------



## tommers (Jun 21, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> She is quite fun to watch, but she redefines the concepts of spoiled and self-centred. If she were a dog she'd have been dumped in the canal with a brick round her leg a long time ago.



see, I'm not sure she is.

She's certainly self-centred but the only thing that makes me think she's spoilt is the early tantrum about bottled water.

[armchair psychology alert]the rest of it is attention seeking.  and it's over the top attention seeking that would indicate that she has to fucking SCREAM and SCREAM to get any sort of attention in her normal life. Or at least she has learned that that is what works.  Witness the quite blatant stuff with Lisa at the start of yesterday's show - "I'm so ugly" (bursts into tears), "No you're not darling, you're beautiful" (continues to stroke hair and give compliments)[/armchair psychology mode]


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 21, 2006)

I can't quite work out whether Nikki really is being herself or whether she's actually quite clever and playing to the camera with all her temper tantrums. She must know by now that the public likes her since they've kept her in the last few weeks. Maybe she thinks we want more tantrums and squealing and stamping feet so that's what she's giving us. On quite a few occasions I've watched her have a tantrum and then kind of smile knowingly at the camera for a second as though she's fully aware of what she's doing. 

I can't quite believe that anyone of her age could seriously behave like that in real life. Most toddlers are better behaved than her


----------



## tommers (Jun 21, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> I've watched her have a tantrum and then kind of smile knowingly at the camera for a second as though she's fully aware of what she's doing.



yeah, or it could be that.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> I can't quite work out whether Nikki really is being herself or whether she's actually quite clever and playing to the camera with all her temper tantrums. She must know by now that the public likes her since they've kept her in the last few weeks. Maybe she thinks we want more tantrums and squealing and stamping feet so that's what she's giving us. On quite a few occasions I've watched her have a tantrum and then kind of smile knowingly at the camera for a second as though she's fully aware of what she's doing.


It's a moot point. Take for instance the "I'm so _*CoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoLD!!!!!*_" rant from a few days ago - the nail-scrapingly theatrical expression of the word 'cold' was pure pantomime witch histrionics.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 21, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> [armchair psychology alert]the rest of it is attention seeking.  and it's over the top attention seeking that would indicate that she has to fucking SCREAM and SCREAM to get any sort of attention in her normal life. Or at least she has learned that that is what works.  Witness the quite blatant stuff with Lisa at the start of yesterday's show - "I'm so ugly" (bursts into tears), "No you're not darling, you're beautiful" (continues to stroke hair and give compliments)[/armchair psychology mode]


Well, I'm on the way to becomming a proper psychologist and I'd think that's a pretty likely explanation.  

I think she's quite damaged tbh, though by that token I think Nikki is just a very extreme example of what can exist in many of us at times. I mean, I guess a fair few of us have fished for compliments by saying "oh I'm useless/stupid/ugly" etc. And a large proportion of us need attention at times, even though we perhaps wouldn't use her techniques or as intensely. I think it's all about "I'm hurting and I either want you to take that away, or acknowledge my hurt and comfort me".

The point about her playing up to the cameras and this one are not mutually exclusive. We are talking about attention seeking after all. The cameras are just an ever present audience.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 21, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> I can't quite work out whether Nikki really is being herself or whether she's actually quite clever and playing to the camera with all her temper tantrums. She must know by now that the public likes her since they've kept her in the last few weeks. Maybe she thinks we want more tantrums and squealing and stamping feet so that's what she's giving us. On quite a few occasions I've watched her have a tantrum and then kind of smile knowingly at the camera for a second as though she's fully aware of what she's doing.
> 
> I can't quite believe that anyone of her age could seriously behave like that in real life. Most toddlers are better behaved than her



i know someone who spent some time with her apperantly she's got a lot better but is still deeply fucked as a person, no doubt all will be revealled in some kind of heat expose or some such after she finally get's out, suffice to say that apperantly she is that touchy about most things and really cannot cope with out having those temper tantrums...


----------



## tommers (Jun 21, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i know someone who spent some time with her apperantly she's got a lot better but is still deeply fucked as a person, no doubt all will be revealled in some kind of heat expose or some such after she finally get's out, suffice to say that apperantly she is that touchy about most things and really cannot cope with out having those temper tantrums...



yeah, a friend of a friend has confirmed the eating disorder stories (she worked in the hospital she was in.)  apparently she was quite surprised to still see her alive.

she has said a couple of times "I've got to change, I can't keep doing this" but then she can't help herself.


----------



## pk (Jun 21, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> yeah, a friend of a friend has confirmed the eating disorder stories (she worked in the hospital she was in.)  apparently she was quite surprised to still see her alive.
> 
> she has said a couple of times "I've got to change, I can't keep doing this" but then she can't help herself.



Another reason to question the efficiency of the Big Brother psychologists who are supposed to screen contestants for disorders before allowing them to enter.

What with her and Shahbazz... they must have done it deliberately.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 21, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> yeah, a friend of a friend has confirmed the eating disorder stories (she worked in the hospital she was in.)  apparently she was quite surprised to still see her alive.
> 
> she has said a couple of times "I've got to change, I can't keep doing this" but then she can't help herself.


yup, but then i think although it's pityfull to watch, this might be a good thing for her i mean if the reason you are doign this is because you think that no one could possibly like you and then you gain a shit load of good attention from it it could be the push you need to sort it out... convesely after that level of adulation it could become a really jimmy dean car crash if she ceases to be famous...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 21, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> What with her and Shahbazz... they must have done it deliberately.


Which I think was my suspician when I started posting on this thread - that both Shabbaz and Nikki "passed" but only just, and were included because it was thought they would crack in an interesting way. BB has been very naughty boys this time.

Still, hasn't stopped me getting sucked into it!  x 100


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 21, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> yup, but then i think although it's pityfull to watch, this might be a good thing for her i mean if the reason you are doign this is because you think that no one could possibly like you and then you gain a shit load of good attention from it it could be the push you need to sort it out... convesely after that level of adulation it could become a really jimmy dean car crash if she ceases to be famous...


Thing is it depends on the type of positive reaction.

It's not like famous TV or Hollywood actors and actresses sort out their headspace when they get fame. In fact it can make them worse. Does anyone know what happened to her off Ally McBeal in the end?

Might be stating the bleeding obvious, but I think all change has to come from within. And I suspect fame isn't going to bring her any closer to a stable position where she'll be able to do that.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 21, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> It's a moot point. Take for instance the "I'm so _*CoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoLD!!!!!*_" rant from a few days ago - the nail-scrapingly theatrical expression of the word 'cold' was pure pantomime witch histrionics.


Tbf she is still very skinny. If she is still restricting her eating then that would explain why she was so cold as your body loses the ability to regulate temp as you starve.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 21, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Tbf she is still very skinny. If she is still restricting her eating then that would explain why she was so cold as your body loses the ability to regulate temp as you starve.



She has OCD regarding hygeine as well, doesn't she? Isn't that kind of stuff often interlinked with eating disorders? A desire to hold some sort of control on the world around her.


----------



## Spion (Jun 21, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Tbf she is still very skinny. If she is still restricting her eating then that would explain why she was so cold as your body loses the ability to regulate temp as you starve.



Putting some clothes on would have helped 

As would a bit of exercise. You feel cold if your cicrulation is shit.

The useless article has little idea of how to look after herself except thcweam for it


----------



## tommers (Jun 21, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Tbf she is still very skinny. If she is still restricting her eating then that would explain why she was so cold as your body loses the ability to regulate temp as you starve.



and she don't wear no clothes.


----------



## tommers (Jun 21, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> She has OCD regarding hygeine as well, doesn't she? Isn't that kind of stuff often interlinked with eating disorders? A desire to hold some sort of control on the world around her.



I'm not sure it's OCD type levels is it?  haven't really noticed.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 21, 2006)

Spion said:
			
		

> Putting some clothes on would have helped


Well, I did think that as well, but if her eating disorder was (or at least became) associated with attractiveness rather than just control or some other factor then that would explain why she doesn't do that. And I suspect she exercises or at least did - you can see some muscle tone in those skinny arms. 

Besides, eating disorders are psychiatric conditions. You can't expect those experiencing it to always be rational.

Guruchelles, yeah it wouldn't be a huge jump of logic to think that she could have OCD tendencies as well though I haven't seen any evidence to suggest she definately has it.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 21, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Thing is it depends on the type of positive reaction.
> 
> It's not like famous TV or Hollywood actors and actresses sort out their headspace when they get fame. In fact it can make them worse. Does anyone know what happened to her off Ally McBeal in the end?



she married harrison ford and they are very happy, she, castella flockheart was and still is just a skinny woman (whose about four foot 1 ) and therefore will always look skinny and small cos she is... 

the main difference is that in tv an hollywood is that they fame is continuious it's not just 15 minutes... 




			
				Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Might be stating the bleeding obvious, but I think all change has to come from within. And I suspect fame isn't going to bring her any closer to a stable position where she'll be able to do that.



name one change which comes from external soruces in these cases... other than ultimate weighloss in death... fame will give her the money to be able to afford more treatment whch can be incredibly hard to get if you aren't able to pay for it...

moreover her talking about her problems will msot liekly help others and her self...


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 21, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> I'm not sure it's OCD type levels is it?  haven't really noticed.



Not sure. She had to explain to Susie that she needed to wash her plate herself and nobody could touch it and they let her use the Smell Machine thing first because of it.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 21, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> she married harrison ford and they are very happy, she, castella flockheart was and still is just a skinny woman (whose about four foot 1 ) and therefore will always look skinny and small cos she is...
> 
> the main difference is that in tv an hollywood is that they fame is continuious it's not just 15 minutes...


Well, I'm glad that the evidence suggests that she's happy now.  

And while obviously you can't know from what you see at a distance, whilst she obviously is slight naturally you could see a definate weight decrease into a very underweight weight bracket. Now, of course it might no be psychological but physical instead (or of course stress related) but it's a reasonable assumption to think that something was going on.

Anyway, you just need to look at the ex Spice Girls to suggest that fame can have a negative effect in the course of eating disorders.



> name one change which comes from external soruces in these cases... other than ultimate weighloss in death...


Sorry, not quite sure what you mean by this...



> fame will give her the money to be able to afford more treatment whch can be incredibly hard to get if you aren't able to pay for it...
> 
> moreover her talking about her problems will msot liekly help others and her self...


True. However, her being in the public spotlight could also lead to the press highlighting all the things she finds bad about herself and making things worse. Plus it's putting her in a public spotlight which places far too much emphasis on attractiveness and being skinny, things which if attractiveness _is_ a part of her particular problem she'll have to learn to see as being not the most important thing in the world. 

It also depends on whether she _wants_ to seek more treatment. If attractiveness is a factor and she wants to keep some fame (and she associates being skinny with being attractive in her head) it might actually stop her seeking treatment. A lot of people with long term psychiatric problems can have difficulties in actually deep down wanting to get over it for many reasons, not least the feeling that as bad as it is, it now creates part of your identity.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm sure she's got her fair share of problems, but I reckon anybody who's been able to last 33 days in that house without going berserk on a killing rampage with the kitchen implements must be more psychologically robust than most of the general population.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> she married harrison ford and they are very happy, she, castella flockheart was and still is just a skinny woman (whose about four foot 1 ) and therefore will always look skinny and small cos she is...





Not true......she did finally admit to having had an eating disorder (having strenuously denied it all the way through) and in fact she's put on lots (comparitively) of weight now and looks about as healthy as you'd expect any female us tv star to look.


----------



## diego (Jun 21, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> yeah.  you can spend it trying to tune in a PS1.



Rather!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

Somehow he's been lucky enough to escape eviction yet again this time, but I reckon 'nasty' Nick's gotta finally be up next week.


----------



## diego (Jun 21, 2006)

Chairman Meow said:
			
		

> Tis indeed Trash TV, which is why I love it so!
> 
> Oh, and I've got a life thanks. You're the one on a Big Brother thread, when you claim to hate it - I think thats a bit sad really.



I specifically came on to express my ..........oh never mind whats the point i suppose.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 21, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Not true......she did finally admit to having had an eating disorder (having strenuously denied it all the way through) and in fact she's put on lots (comparitively) of weight now and looks about as healthy as you'd expect any female us tv star to look.


Ah, cheers. 

Again, glad to hear that she's happier now.  (well, I hope that's a sign of her being happier)


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

*Oh and...*




			
				GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> castella flockheart was and still is just a skinny woman (whose about four foot 1 )




...she's 5'5".


----------



## tommers (Jun 21, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> ...she's 5'5".




are you stalking her or something?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> are you stalking her or something?


 

Brandishing tape-measure...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes.
I love her. 
And she loves me.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

))))))))))))) Harrison    (((((((((((((((


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> ))))))))))))) Harrison    (((((((((((((((


I heard he was found strangled to death this morning!!!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

*Oh really?*


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

*<whistles>*


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 21, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Not true......she did finally admit to having had an eating disorder (having strenuously denied it all the way through) and in fact she's put on lots (comparitively) of weight now and looks about as healthy as you'd expect any female us tv star to look.


no your're thinking of the other one thingy, Portia De Rossi? (who was going out with elen degeneris who did have and eatting disorder...) 

google it nothign comes up for castella flockheart eatting disorder... 

indeed the only refference that i can find is the supposed mirror exclusive repeated in the everso reliable http://blogcritics.org/archives/2006/04/08/133315.php which isn't really what you'd call verifyable proof printed in a tabliod and even there it says the following ...





> "I was seriously stressed. I was working 15-hour days on the set and then I was dealing with the end of the show, which was basically my life. I started undereating, overexercising, pushing myself too hard and brutalizing my immune system. I guess I just didn't find the time to eat. I am much more healthy these days."



not the same as anorexia at all... 

however porta de rossi was know for her life threatening anorexia... 

(i'm guessing her 5'5 figer also came from here to sheo ... there's no flies on you eh)


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 21, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> Not sure. She had to explain to Susie that she needed to wash her plate herself and nobody could touch it and they let her use the Smell Machine thing first because of it.



yeah, Pete had a chat with her about her need to hide things too. Fair play to him, he was the only hm to realise what it was. Changed my mind about those two now, I think they're genuine friends now.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

I never said she admitted having anorexia (fuck knows if she did or didn't....but -7 stone is not a healthy weight at 5'5"!!!)....just that she had an eating disorder (and it was possibly the Mirror I saw it in originally - I don't remember  ).

Oh the weight thing is easy to find....although 'celebheights.com' (LOL) has her down as 5' 5 and a crucial half inch extra......


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

Portia whats her name didn't go out with Ellen Degeneres surely?
Are you thinking of the other one Anne Heche (?) who went mad and ran around the desert naked or something?


<is finding it hard to keep up  >


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 21, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Portia whats her name didn't go out with Ellen Degeneres surely?
> Are you thinking of the other one Anne Heche (?) who went mad and ran around the desert naked or something?
> 
> 
> <is finding it hard to keep up  >


apperently she did ... after degeners and heche split... i think if mem serves the red head from sex in the city is with one of them now...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> google it nothign comes up for castella flockheart eatting disorder...





That's probably because her name's Calista Flockhart  ....ANYWAY!!!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 21, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> not the same as anorexia at all...


Hmmm, I have to say that if someone I knew personally said they were undereating yet also overexercising and were very underweight that would ring alarm bells for me. So while she might well not have had anorexia nervosa, it's also quite possible that she did have it to some sort of degree and was in denial, either just to the public, or herself as well.  

But this is probably going way off topic anyway and I think we're all managing to confuse ourselves. 

One thing that is certain though is that there is a lot of pressure on women in the public eye to be skinny.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> apperently she did ... after degeners and heche split... i think if mem serves the red head from sex in the city is with one of them now...





Good lord how did this escape my 'small and insignificant bits of gossip' radar!?!


----------



## Structaural (Jun 21, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> she married harrison ford and they are very happy, she, castella flockheart was and still is just a skinny woman (whose about four foot 1 ) and therefore will always look skinny and small cos she is...



...but she did have an eating disorder when doing Ally McBeal - she admitted it recently.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

<bangs BootyLoves head against the wall    >


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 21, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> google it nothign comes up for castella flockheart eatting disorder...



That's because her name is Calista.

Ed: Damn you Sheo *shakes tiny fist*


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 21, 2006)

Am I the one responsible for this derail?


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 21, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Am I the one responsible for this derail?



Yes. Now we must burn you.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

<takes tape measure to Agent Sparrow  >


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Structaural (Jun 21, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> <bangs BootyLoves head against the wall    >



 oops - should have continued to read the thread Doh! 

It was in my gf's Marie Claire - so not necessarily googlelable.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 21, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> <takes tape measure to Agent Sparrow  >


I'm 5'4"


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 21, 2006)

Anyone else notice that Nikki is often shown eating? And, as far as I can see, she DOES NOT eat with her mouth open!

However, Ash got up about 2am last night and had some toast and tea and she looked like a cow chewing cud.




*
Pete to win!
Ash 2nd!
*


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 21, 2006)

any ideas what's going to happen tonight with the live show?


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 21, 2006)

is it "evil Wednesday" today? Or did I just dream that up?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

I think that was last week dear.


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 21, 2006)

It couldn't have been, nothing happend.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 21, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I think that was last week dear.




So whose yer money on this week?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh I'm set to lose this week (unless Imogen goes  ) made a slight mistake and laid/backed Lisa at completely the wrong times...  

So will probably be 13 euros or so down....and will have to remember to calm down a bit next time heh heh!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 21, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Oh I'm set to lose this week (unless Imogen goes  ) made a slight mistake and laid/backed Lisa at completely the wrong times...
> 
> So will probably be 13 euros or so down....and will have to remember to calm down a bit next time heh heh!




Shame.

So did you start with 50euros and think 'Right, I'll play with this as I am OK about losing it all if it comes to that' and any profit is pure profit?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Shame.
> 
> So did you start with 50euros and think 'Right, I'll play with this as I am OK about losing it all if it comes to that' and any profit is pure profit?





£50 worth of euros and I'll be happy to break even....it's for fun rather than profit (luckily!    ) and it's taken me up until a week or so ago to even understand matching bets (without having to really engage my brain at least), but I still haven't paid enough(/any) attention to what's happening in the house and how and when that's likely to change the market, which is why I haven't a hope really of making any money out of it unless I get lucky. 
I also have some money on Pete to win and on Aisylene to come second so my loss as it stands could actually decrease/increase depending on the end results plus ofcourse there's plenty more time for me to fuck up in the meantime heh heh heh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 21, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> £50 worth of euros and I'll be happy to break even....it's for fun rather than profit (luckily!    ) and it's taken me up until a week or so ago to even understand matching bets (without having to really engage my brain at least), but I still haven't paid enough(/any) attention to what's happening in the house and how and when that's likely to change the market, which is why I haven't a hope really of making any money out of it unless I get lucky.
> I also have some money on Pete to win and on Aisylene to come second so my loss as it stands could actually decrease/increase depending on the end results plus ofcourse there's plenty more time for me to fuck up in the meantime heh heh heh






It's certainly an interesting way of teaching yourself how odds work and stuff. I wish I'd thought of it cuz I'm an idiot about all that stuff


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh should say....I will NOT in fact make a profit if Imogen goes  because I adjusted that to try not to make the loss on Lisa so bad (I backed Imogen at 14.5 and then laid her at 9 so will actually end up making a whole 3 euros if she goes - woo hoo - but my loss would have 16 otherwise and I didn't want to risk it). 
If Nikki goes, I'll be 15 euros up....but it's not going to happen is it!


Oh and if Susie goes, I'll be 87 euros up


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 21, 2006)

It's evil Wednesday today! 

Hurrah! There's two shows and I now know I'm not delusional. 

What's happening? Where's Orangesandlemons?

<goes off to search forums>


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

Orangesanlemons? Get yo' ass right here!!!!11


----------



## Rollem (Jun 21, 2006)

haven't checked the whole thread, but am i the only one who doesn't like ashlieghneynyeeeen(sp?)

she is awful!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 21, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> It's evil Wednesday today!
> 
> Hurrah! There's two shows and I now know I'm not delusional.
> 
> ...



Got to be a new HM hasn't it?

A MALE ONE HOPEFULLY


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 21, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> haven't checked the whole thread, but am i the only one who doesn't like ashlieghneynyeeeen(sp?)
> 
> she is awful!



Yes you are. She is ubercool.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

Rollem, ya great big fuckin wrong un!!!


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 21, 2006)

You're swimmin' against the flow there Rollem. She's been given a good edit for the past week or so.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

Aisleyne is CL.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 21, 2006)

Nothing released to the press yet, although several sources have trailed the shows by claiming the HMs 'could' be in for a surprise.
Personally I think it's just a scheduling thing to give Ramsey's "The F Word" a head start, but that hasn't stopped some fairly wild rumours doing the rounds:

a) the Oz-swap.
b) Replacement for George.
c) "Nowhere" swivels round and transports HMs to "somewhere".
d) House divides into two, with several HMs going to the "secret house".
e) "Evil" wednesday happens.
f) A Gordon Ramsey plasma-screen swearing competition with Lisa and Pete.
g) Nowt. Normal highlights show split in two.

Take your pick! My money's on g)  

(ps I'm not keen on Aisleyne either).


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> c) "Nowhere" swivels round and transports HMs to "somewhere".


 

I like that one!!!  

WANKers.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 21, 2006)

I have to say after someone told me that Aisleyne scored the highest on the Machiavellian test I have been viewing her with more suspicion.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 21, 2006)

I had a thought yesterday... why don't they have an upstairs?


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 21, 2006)

I've decided I can tell when Pete is doing a Tourettes "WANKers" and a sneaky on-purpose one. The Tourettes one, the WANK is emphasised and you hardly hear the "ers" bit. But when it seems a little too conveniently said, both WANK and ERS are clearly said.

*tin foil hat*


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

Because it's a bungalow?


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 21, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Personally I think it's just a scheduling thing to give Ramsey's "The F Word" a head start, but that hasn't stopped some fairly wild rumours doing the rounds:
> 
> a) the Oz-swap.
> b) Replacement for George.
> ...



I reckon that leaf-man thing sat in Nowhere is going to suddenly get up and turn out to be the new housemate, who's been sat there observing them for weeks...


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 21, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Because it's a bungalow?



But it doesn't _have_ to be.


----------



## Rollem (Jun 21, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> Yes you are. She is ubercool.


why?


----------



## milesy (Jun 21, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> haven't checked the whole thread, but am i the only one who doesn't like ashlieghneynyeeeen(sp?)
> 
> she is awful!




FFS


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> I reckon that leaf-man thing sat in Nowhere is going to suddenly get up and turn out to be the new housemate, who's been sat there observing them for weeks...





'Hello I'm Theresa....Theresa Green.'  














God I can't believe I've stooped so low.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 21, 2006)

Apparently there are two shows tonight cos there's a new series of Gordon Ramsey's "F Word". As both contain swearing and cos Desperate House Wives is on at 10pm, they decided to give each show half an hour before the watershed and half an hour after. Tonight is the last episode of Desperate house Wives so next week F word will be 9pm and BB 10pm...


----------



## Rollem (Jun 21, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> FFS


come on then explain why she is so cool



all i can see is someone who pretends not to bitch, and flashes her arse

nothing ubercool about that...


----------



## milesy (Jun 21, 2006)

don't ask questions


----------



## Rollem (Jun 21, 2006)

give me answers


----------



## milesy (Jun 21, 2006)

i can't


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

Rollem - if you don't already know, we can't teach you.....


----------



## Rollem (Jun 21, 2006)

i am sensing you aren't really sure why you like her....


----------



## Santino (Jun 21, 2006)

She's much less bitchy than most of the others. She's actually quite funny and clever. She seems pretty mature (again, compared to the others). She doesn't mind walking around covered in spot cream or with no make-up looking a bit rough first thing in the morning.


----------



## milesy (Jun 21, 2006)

Alex B said:
			
		

> She's much less bitchy than most of the others. She's actually quite funny and clever. She seems pretty mature (again, compared to the others). She doesn't mind walking around covered in spot cream or with no make-up looking a bit rough first thing in the morning.



exactly.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 21, 2006)

And she doesn't swear every other word.

I'm getting so fed up with all the fucking fuck fucks. It's just annoying.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

Apart from being intelligent, unpretentious, having a sense of humour and taking a refreshingly rational and sane approach to proceedings amid all the madness and dedicated self-aggrandisement in the house, Aisleyne manages to be a very attractive and charismatic woman while simultaneously being in every way one of the 'geezers'. 

That's some feat, and she gets my respect!


----------



## Santino (Jun 21, 2006)

That fucking Lisa fucking uses the fucking word 'fuck' in fucking practically every fucking clause in every fucking sentence she fucking says.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 21, 2006)

There's a post in this thread waaaaaaaay back about Ash being reasonable when she had every right to be angry about something and seeing both people's side (both hers and whoever was being nasty to her). 

She generally seems _reasonable_ IMO. She might look like, and sound like, a 'ghetto princess' but she's not stupid or quick to judge. 

She only seems to bitch when she is genuienly confused or upset by someones behaviour.

Now - compare all the above to the behaviour of most of the other HM and you can see how Ash is well liked, by urban, anyway


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 21, 2006)

Alex B said:
			
		

> She's much less bitchy than most of the others.


See, this is what I thought before someone said she scored the highest in the Machiavellian test (bascially designed to see how manipulative you can be for personal gain, named after Machiavelli unsurprisingly). So she might be really nice. Then again, she might just be _really_ damn clever (well, relative to Grace et al).  

Saying that she remains my favourate female housemate atm.

Of course if she was that sly she would have adapted her answering style on the test to seem a lower Mach, but then perhaps that's me showing myself up to be a bit sly for thinking of that.  



> She's actually quite funny and clever. She seems pretty mature (again, compared to the others). She doesn't mind walking around covered in spot cream or with no make-up looking a bit rough first thing in the morning.


Would agree with this though. And I don't quite get the moose comments.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

Has that fuckin told you then Rollem?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> So she might be really nice. Then again, she might just be _really_ damn clever (well, relative to Grace et al).




No - definitely nice I'd say.  
Her reaction to Susie having the water thrown over her for instance, was clearly _instinctive_....and she was saying 'how could you do that to someone?' with a genuine expression of confusion and disbelief I thought.


----------



## milesy (Jun 21, 2006)

the child seems to think that grace throwing water over suzie was "quite funny".


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 21, 2006)

Test yourself! http://www.salon.com/books/it/1999/09/13/machtest/

I got 73


----------



## Rollem (Jun 21, 2006)

who you fucking swearing at, sheo? 

and no

it hasn't


she likes richard for god sake. is that not reason enough to dislike the girl!!!! and seems to feel the need to fight other people's battles a bit (thats just my opinion of course  )

as for lisa swearing too much. so what? some poeple use fuck as a verb, adjective, and full stop rolled into one. i dont mind her, though would never say i "like" her. she's a bit firey (sp?), seems quite down to earth and doesn't trust anyone. plus she can stand on a box all day long. a fine quality in a person


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Would agree with this though. And I don't quite get the moose comments.


Likewise - the level of irony contained within that particular slur could only be wasted on someone with the intellect of an unusually backward mollusc - e.g. Grace - for not in living memeory has someone, er, graced my TV screen who more closely resembles a moose than Grace.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 21, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> No - definitely nice I'd say.
> Her reaction to Susie having the water thrown over her for instance, was clearly _instinctive_....and she was saying 'how could you do that to someone?' with a genuine expression of confusion and disbelief I thought.


Or, perhaps playing the devil advacado here, realising that the mega bitch alpha female was out on her ear she decided it would be a good time to assert her authority and that provided the best way to do it.

Or, perhaps the mid way explanation, Grace leaving gave her the confidence to stand up to her for being a cow.

I do believe the second one personally because it's something I can empathise with but I have noticed she does seem to be bitching a bit more since Grace has left and she can be a bit two faced herself*. It's quite understandable she'd feel supressed with that cow in there but it is worth considering at the back of ones mind that she might be more manipulative than we think. 

Whatever though, even if she is being calculated I still think she's much more preferable to Lisa or Imogen.

*Example - saying to BB that she thought the nomination twist was wicked and then telling Lisa she thought it was out of order.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 21, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> she likes richard for god sake. is that not reason enough to dislike the girl!!!! and seems to feel the need to fight other people's battles a bit (thats just my opinion of course  )



Why don;t you like Richard?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> she likes richard for god sake.




We all have our crosses to bear.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

I dunno, he's a bit of a bitch but I think Richard's alright really.


----------



## milesy (Jun 21, 2006)

i think he _means well_ and in this day and age, that's all you can ask for really, isn't it?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> *Example - saying to BB that she thought the nomination twist was wicked and then telling Lisa she thought it was out of order.





I thought she was (correctly imo) saying that Nikkis reaction to Lisa nominating her was out of order, rather than the twist itself (iirc she actually said something along the lines of people knowing what they're getting themselves involved in before they come in).

I agreed entirely with her as it happens and thought it was a nice gesture that she'd validated Lisas anger, despite having fallen out with her herself earlier (in other words I thought that was genuine rather than two-facedness).


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 21, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I agreed entirely with her as it happens and thought it was a nice gesture that she'd validated Lisas anger, despite having fallen out with her herself earlier (in other words I thought that was genuine rather than two-facedness).


Yeah, that also is very likely to be her motivation as well.  

I guess what I'm saying is that since learning about her test results I'm just a little more suspicious. But I'm also still very willing to admit (and deep down I think I do believe) that she is one of the nicer, more well rounded people in the house. See, I can be a bit too trusting. I guess I'm putting up my own defenses just incase she does turn out to be manipulative and I feel silly for taking her at face value.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 21, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> I dunno, he's a bit of a bitch but I think Richard's alright really.



Innit, thats my take on him.

Over 13 weeks in the BB house theres absolutely nowhere to hide, all of peoples foibles and failings are revealed to the nation.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 21, 2006)

The main thing I have against Richard is his treatment of Shabbaz. But then again, I guess he didn't consider the possibility that he might have been unhinged (rather than just annoying).


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 21, 2006)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> There's a post in this thread waaaaaaaay back about Ash being reasonable when she had every right to be angry about something and seeing both people's side (both hers and whoever was being nasty to her).
> 
> She generally seems _reasonable_ IMO. She might look like, and sound like, a 'ghetto princess' but she's not stupid or quick to judge.
> 
> ...


And she's fit


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 21, 2006)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Test yourself! http://www.salon.com/books/it/1999/09/13/machtest/
> 
> I got 73


The Machiavelli personality test has a range of 0-100
Your Machiavelli score is: 72
You are a high Mach, you endorse Machiavelli's opinions.

Most people fall somewhere in the middle, but there's a significant minority at either extreme. 

I'm like President Clinton! Get in!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

48 - middle of the road


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 21, 2006)

62, I'm a High Mach


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 21, 2006)

It's an odd thing that. 

I suspect that, for example, Grace would say that Yes, honesty is the best policy in all situations because she truly believes that anything she says is worth hearing, whatever. 

I think that most people know that being strictly honest about every single thing often hurts people and makes situations worse so would score higher as a Machiavellian monster


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 21, 2006)

89 ffs.  

I am a nice person, honest - I'm just a realist.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 21, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Apart from being intelligent, unpretentious, having a sense of humour and taking a refreshingly rational and sane approach to proceedings amid all the madness and dedicated self-aggrandisement in the house, Aisleyne manages to be a very attractive and charismatic woman while simultaneously being in every way one of the 'geezers'.
> 
> That's some feat, and she gets my respect!


and mine  

and last night i realised how goddam sexy she was too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 21, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> and mine
> 
> and last night i realised how goddam sexy she was too




Now bear with me as I'm trying not to be a bitch but is that her natural hair colour?! It's a crazy colour, looks a bit dry and straw-ish  and is going to look dead witchy if dark roots start coming through


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jun 21, 2006)

strawberry blonde? Thats a beautiful colour


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 21, 2006)

**SPOILER FOR THOSE WHO WANT TO WATCH ARGENTINA-HOLLAND**

Day 34
10:41am
Aisleyne is by the pool singing. Most of the other housemates are in the bedroom. Lisa and Nikki are talking in the garden, and Nikki is saying that she is ready to go if she gets evicted on Friday. Lisa tells her it's a game, and that if she gets saved from eviction she'll "feel mint". Imogen joins them and Nikki says she doesn't think the public will save her again. 

10:50am
Glyn and Aisleyne are in the bedroom, Lisa and Susie are in the kitchen, Lea and Pete are in the lounge. "If you had a problem with me would you tell me?" Lea asks Pete. Pete says he would, but that he doesn't have a problem with her. Lea says she feels Pete is distant from her and that his behaviour toward her has changed. Pete says he doesn't feel like he's connected with anyone properly. 

11:20pm 
Imogen and Aisleyne are talking in the garden about the males in the house. Aisleyne says that Lea has admitted she likes Pete. She then says to Imogen about Mikey "I think you fancy him". Mikey then walks over and tries to find out what they are talking about. When he again walks away Imogen tells Aisleyne that she went for Sezer rather than Mikey because she likes "bad boys".

12:40pm
Most of the housemates are in the garden. Mikey, Pete and Glyn are talking about the females in the house. "We are a dying breed" says Mikey, about the dwindling number of men in the house. Mikey asks Pete who he likes. He says Susie, but then admits he's joking. Glyn asks Pete if he had to sleep with any of the women, who would it be? Pete says none of them them. Glyn then asks Mikey if he had to take one on a date who would it be? Mikey says there's only one he would choose. 

2:02pm
Most of the housemates are in the living area. Lisa, Pete, Aisleyne, Glyn and Mikey are playing on the beanbags. Imogen is in the Diary Room. She says that she needs to know who has been put up for eviction, "It's killing me not knowing" she says. But she says that she's sure it will be her, and that the house has now been divided in half. 
Lea and Aisleyne are in the lounge talking about Pete. Lea says "he's cute, but not like proper" but says "he's 24 years old, I could be his mum". They then talk about Glyn. "He's a baby" says Aisleyne. "He's 18, there's only 7 years between him and my son". Aisleyne says that she thinks Nikki fancies Pete. Lea agrees. 

3:26pm
The housemates are preparing for their "supermodel" task. They have been told to take 3 different pictures of each other. Imogen is taking Lisa's photos outside on the couches. Nikki is trying to take Pete's pictures inside. Mikey is taking Glyn's outside. Nikki is having trouble with the camera. "Did you actually take any pictures?" says Pete. "You have to press the button". She eventually gets the hang of it. 

6:12pm
The housemates are gathered at a catwalk set up in the garden. They are modelling the "Big Brother 2006 collection" and each must spend one minute performing on the catwalk. Pete shows off more than just his outfit when he pulls down his trousers to reveal his behind. Mikey applauds enthusiastically when Imogen takes the catwalk in a blond wig. 

6:32pm
Aisleyne takes to the catwalk and she too reveals her behind. 

7:19pm
The housemates are gathered in the lounge to hear the result of this week's nominations. As well as Nikki, it's revealed that Imogen, Lisa and Mikey are all up for eviction on Friday. "What?!" says the group, when Mikey's name is called. 

7:23pm
Imogen and Lisa are in the kitchen talking about the fact they are both up for eviction. "It's cool, a laugh" says Lisa. Imogen says Ricahrd tried to shake her hand. "F***off" she says. 
They then go to Nowhere. "If I have to go, I have to go" says Lisa. "I'm totally cool" says Imogen. 

7:29pm
Most of the housemates are in the lounge. "There's four up so each person has a higher chance of staying" says Mikey. Imogen and Nikki are in the bedroom. "I can't believe it" says Nikki, before saying that she did have an idea that Imogen and Lisa would be up. "But who would vote for Mikey? I can't believe it"
Lisa is in the Diary Room. When asked how she's feeling, Lisa says she's excited. "I'd be gutted if I go, but if I go I go" she says. Lisa tells Big Brother she plans to have "loads and loads of fun" in the next week. 

9:24pm
As a reward for the Supermodel task, the housemates have been given a party with sushi and champagne. Gwen Stefani's Hollaback Girl is played into the house and all the housemates dance. Lea and Glyn are dancing up close. 

9:39pm
Most of the housemates are in the living area. Nikki, Mikey, Lisa and Imogen are in the Diary Room. "We are the rejects! Big it up for the rejects in the house!" says Nikki. The four ask for more alcohol. Big Brother tells them their request has been noted. 

10:44pm 
Most of the housemates are in the living area, doing impressions of their other housemates. Mikey bends over and sticks out his behind. The others correctly guess he's being Aisleyne. Nikki is in the Diary Room. She says she can't believe Mikey has been nominated, but with Lisa and Imogen, she kind of expected it. 
In the living area, Aisleyne is doing an impression of Glyn by attempting to do a Welsh accent and is asking people if they want a massage. Glyn's not happy. "You make me out like a sick perve" he says. "I'm not talking to you anymore. Aisleyne apologises, then goes into the bedroom saying "F***ing hell, everyone's switching on me because of the impressions". She starts talking to Lea and Pete about it. Richard says that Glyn's "very sensitive". 


11:45pm
Pete and Aisleyne are in their beds whispering. Aisleyne says that Imogen told the Diary Room that Lea fancies Pete. Pete looks shocked. "She doesn't" he says. "Is that a question or a statement?" asks Aisleyne. "Statement" says Pete. Lisa and Imogen are in the living area, tampering with the pictures of Susie and Richard. Susie's picture is given a moustache and mono-brow, while Lisa attaches a penis she's made to Richard's forehead. Richard comes out to see what's going on. He doesn't see what they've done to his picture. 

12:14am
Pete, Aisleyne and Lea are in the bedroom. Lea is telling Pete he looked "dead sexy" on the catwalk for the supermodel task. Aisleyne says she thinks Pete would get bored being a model, as after the first few shoots it becomes the "same s**t, boring". Lea says she enjoys getting her "t*ts out in front of the camera". Imogen and Nikki are in the living area talking. Nikki says she can't believe Lea has to sleep next to Pete every night and thinks Lea's always all over him. "Whatever tickles your pickle" she says.

1:41am
Most of the housemates are asleep. Glyn tells Mikey he's going to hide in Lisa's bed. When Lisa then comes into the bedroom and into her bed, Glyn pops out from under the covers and tries to scare her. They both laugh. Lisa then goes and tickles Glyn's feet. Aisleyne is on the bean bags in the living area. She gets up and goes to her own bed. She rolls over and falls out.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> Now bear with me as I'm trying not to be a bitch but is that her natural hair colour?! It's a crazy colour, looks a bit dry and straw-ish  and is going to look dead witchy if dark roots start coming through





I'd say not, except that she does have very fair eyebrows........gosh we really are starting to delve deep now aren't we?


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 21, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> why?



Ash is the most decent woman in there. When she first came in with her whole "ghetto princess" thing I thought she was going to be awful. But she's turned out to be quite a star.

She's loyal, she managed to defend Sam without getting into a major slanging match, and she also manages to hold her own within all the bitching without getting drawn into all.

I'd say she's the only strong woman in there. She's definately the most secure in herself. She's also intelligent and up for a giggle. Her observations of the other housemates are spot on so far, and she's the only one who noticed what a nasty piece of work Mikey is.

Thank God she's in there. The women this year really are a let down.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> Ash is the most decent woman in there. When she first came in with her whole "ghetto princess" thing I thought she was going to be awful. But she's turned out to be quite a star.
> 
> She's loyal, she managed to defend Sam without getting into a major slanging match, and she also manages to hold her own within all the bitching without getting drawn into all.
> 
> ...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

We'd happily suck Aisylene's arsehole would we not!


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 21, 2006)

I WiLL NOT SUCK ANYONES FUCKING ARSEHOLE!

*bursts into tears*


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 21, 2006)

Is nothing special happening this evening then? I don't know where I got this evil Wednesday thing from. I suspect someone's been winding me up.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 21, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> Is nothing special happening this evening then? I don't know where I got this evil Wednesday thing from. I suspect someone's been winding me up.




Last week was Evil Wednesday wasn't it?

God, I can't remember. It's so ephemeral isn't it? Lovely


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

Argh!
I've just missed the first fucking programme!!! 

What happened?!?


----------



## lemontop (Jun 21, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> Is nothing special happening this evening then? I don't know where I got this evil Wednesday thing from. I suspect someone's been winding me up.



No I've been waiting for this bloody evil Wednesday too. Davina clearly said the night that Susie went in that everything would change on evil Weds but nothing got advertised and it was just a normal show last week.


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 21, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> No I've been waiting for this bloody evil Wednesday too. Davina clearly said the night that Susie went in that everything would change on evil Weds but nothing got advertised and it was just a normal show last week.



Cor, we're not easily manipulated are we?


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 21, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Argh!
> I've just missed the first fucking programme!!!
> 
> What happened?!?



See orangeandlemons post above yours.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 21, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> No I've been waiting for this bloody evil Wednesday too. Davina clearly said the night that Susie went in that everything would change on evil Weds but nothing got advertised and it was just a normal show last week.



I think she was refering to the State of Susie stuff.


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 21, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> I think she was refering to the State of Susie stuff.



No! Was that it?


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 21, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> No! Was that it?



Not sure but I think so. Rubbish wasn't it. Is it a live show tonight, then, or have they just split the normal show in half?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

I reckon John Tickle's gonna come back.


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 21, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> Not sure but I think so. Rubbish wasn't it. Is it a live show tonight, then, or have they just split the normal show in half?



I'm not sure, but so far it's looking like they've just split the normal show in half.


----------



## lemontop (Jun 21, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> I'm not sure, but so far it's looking like they've just split the normal show in half.



Yeah i reckon. They'd be making much more of it if there was anything else and probably have the big booing crowd outside.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 21, 2006)

We've been 'ad.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 21, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Yeah i reckon. They'd be making much more of it if there was anything else and probably have the big booing crowd outside.



So disappointed.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

Did the first programme end at the end of O&L's post (iyswim)?


----------



## lemontop (Jun 21, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Did the first programme end at the end of O&L's post (iyswim)?



Nah. Ended about halfway through.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2006)

Ah - well there's our clue then. 

What a fucking let down!


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 21, 2006)

Loving Aisleyne's impression of Glyn. North Walian accent down to a tee.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

I so admire the mutual respect people from North and South Wales have for one another.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 21, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> I so admire the mutual respect people from North and South Wales have for one another.



Hehe...actually it's slightly worse as I'm English (moved here three years ago).

 lmfao @ Aisleyene falling out of bed.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 21, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> We'd happily suck Aisylene's arsehole would we not!


form an orderly queue behind me chaps


----------



## Celt (Jun 22, 2006)

just catching up on BBBM - Vanessa Feltz looks pretty scary


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 22, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> So disappointed.


Well I did try to tell everyone that they were sharing the swearing out equally between the F Word and BB but did anybody listen?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 22, 2006)

Good god. Lea is on and on and on about how noone can comprehend what it's like to be boo-ed again 


It's fookin' devastatin'!


----------



## Rollem (Jun 22, 2006)

poor aisylene

she can't understand why she upset glyn

in fact, she didn't seem to care that she upset glyn



hello! i said she didnt understand why she upset glyn

(poor aislyene, having to repeat herself to get lea and pete to listen to her....  )

lisa's gonna get voted out isn't she


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm going away on Saturday. I'm going to miss TWO WHOLE WEEKS of BB. I suggest you all take notes and present them to me in essay format on my return.


----------



## milesy (Jun 22, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> hello! i said she didnt understand why she upset glyn
> 
> (poor aislyene, having to repeat herself to get lea and pete to listen to her....  )



that was funny


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 22, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Well I did try to tell everyone that they were sharing the swearing out equally between the F Word and BB but did anybody listen?



Sorry Miss.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 22, 2006)

A heartwarming story about Saskia BB6 getting arrested for 'shoe assault'. Lovely girl.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 22, 2006)

I think that Eugene's really sweet. I think he should take the money.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 22, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> A heartwarming story about Saskia BB6 getting arrested for 'shoe assault'. Lovely girl.



What else could one expect.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 22, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> I think that Eugene's really sweet. I think he should take the money.


I dunno, I reckon that Kate Lawler bint will talk him out of it and then try it on with Cameron. 

WANKers!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 22, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> I think that Eugene's really sweet. I think he should take the money.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 22, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

>



"I shouldn't have to be a cunt in this house to get noticed"


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 22, 2006)

I can't watch that from work, but I am sure it is most amusing.


----------



## pk (Jun 22, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> A heartwarming story about Saskia BB6 getting arrested for 'shoe assault'. Lovely girl.



She was a nasty, racist little shit, and so was her boyfriend.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 22, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

>



I haven't seen any of those people before in my life. Isn't their floor dirty after six days. Tsk.


----------



## hatz (Jun 22, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

>


That was hilarious! I had completely forgotten what an amusing character that Craig was. He's also more articulate than I remember. Not to say that what he said was correct, just a lot more coherent than I remembered (I mainly remember the whole "I am your only friend, Anthony, I am you ONLY friend". What a legend.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 22, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> A heartwarming story about Saskia BB6 getting arrested for 'shoe assault'. Lovely girl.




Last year I found that lot _scary_. People I really really wouldn't want to meet or be stuck with for any length of time. Remember Maxwell leaping out of bed to abuse Kemal? Most unpleasent. And, again, they wondered why The Freaks didn't like them! 

This lost seem basically harmless, thank god.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 22, 2006)

This year's motley lot seem a lot closer to the BB5 contestants IMO - less physically threatening, but more powerful with the psychological destruction.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 22, 2006)

hatz said:
			
		

> That was hilarious! I had completely forgotten what an amusing character that Craig was. He's also more articulate than I remember. Not to say that what he said was correct, just a lot more coherent than I remembered (I mainly remember the whole "I am your only friend, Anthony, I am you ONLY friend". What a legend.



He was a great contestant. Last year we had Craig, Makosi and Science carrying the show between them.
This year (now Grace has stupidly been evicted) we have ONE person carrying the entire show - Nikki. Glen's lost the charm and naivety that made him so compelling and Pete (I'm sorry to say) is little more than a really nice bloke.
Endemol really have to give her a week off from the threat of eviction next week or risk the whole show going down the dumper imo...


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 22, 2006)

To be fair to Pete though, he hasn't got anyone to bounce off in there has he?
The men don't have any conversation, and with the possible exception of Suzy and Immogen, (who are both unbelievably dull) ALL the women want to bed him, no matter what they say they do! I really think they need some new housemates.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 22, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

>


Aw bless, I didn't watch BB6 and of course it's only a snippet, but if that snippit is anything to go by he seems quite sweet really.

And it's true. I sometimes find it a real shame that nice people just get overlooked in favour of cunts.


----------



## pk (Jun 22, 2006)

Craig was a whining, irritating little cunt, 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, and I think it's a jolly good thing that he's disappeared into obscurity.


----------



## tarannau (Jun 22, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Endemol really have to give her a week off from the threat of eviction next week or risk the whole show going down the dumper imo...



No way. I can't actually bear to watch the screen when Nikki's on. The channel gets flicked over faster than you can say' 'Fuck off steptoe'

Anything to get that daft, gurn faced witch off the screen would be much appreciated at Chez Tarannau.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Aw bless, I didn't watch BB6 and of course it's only a snippet, but if that snippit is anything to go by he seems quite sweet really.





<splutter>


...    


To be fair, I think he was just very, very unconfident (and not quite 'out', which may have had some bearing on the fact that he completely - and very pointlessly - fell for an utter ladies man  who sweetle but very firmly and frequently told Craig that he was not in the slightest bit gay!  ), but you'd probably not have described him as 'sweet' if you'd seen him sleazing over a very, very drunk Anthony and encouraging him to be sick (so he could mother him) and insisting on taking him into the diary room despite Anthony telling him quite brutally to leave him alone (and despite Eugenes best attempts to prise him away too)....I had to watch through my hands.



(Please can someone find THAT clip!!!!)


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 22, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> To be fair to Pete though, he hasn't got anyone to bounce off in there has he?
> The men don't have any conversation, and with the possible exception of Suzy and Immogen, (who are both unbelievably dull) ALL the women want to bed him, no matter what they say they do! I really think they need some new housemates.


It would be really nice generally to see a higher level of intelligence/articulacy become the default in the BB house. Why is it that, year after year, the majority of the contestants have to be such spectacular airheads?


----------



## hektik (Jun 22, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Why is it that, year after year, the majority of the contestants have to be such spectacular airheads?



because any person with the least bit of intelligence realises that being stuck in a house for up to 12 weeks with people nikki etc would be a bad thing, not a good thing?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 22, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> To be fair, I think he was just very, very unconfident (and not quite 'out', which may have had some bearing on the fact that he completely - and very pointlessly - fell for an utter ladies man  who sweetle but very firmly and frequently told Craig that he was not in the slightest bit gay!  ), but you'd probably not have described him as 'sweet' if you'd seen him sleazing over a very, very drunk Anthony and encouraging him to be sick (so he could mother him) and insisting on taking him into the diary room despite Anthony telling him quite brutally to leave him alone (and despite Eugenes best attempts to prise him away too)....I had to watch through my hands.


 

No, I think you're quite right! Oh dear! 

*must not make judgements on people's place of the sweetie scale after 1 minute of footage*


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 22, 2006)

hektik said:
			
		

> because any person with the least bit of intelligence realises that being stuck in a house for up to 12 weeks with people nikki etc would be a bad thing, not a good thing?


Don't get me wrong, there are/have been contestants with less challenged grey matter - Aisleyne and Richard are reasonable current examples. But I'm sure there are plenty of bright young things with the strength and resolve to endure the likes of Nikki and Grace, so why Endemol's indefatigable obsession with putting fuckwits in there?


----------



## zenie (Jun 22, 2006)

*Craig was a complete cunt*




			
				sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> <splutter>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep if Anthony had been a girl there would have been a public outcry 

I felt really sorry for him....


----------



## john x (Jun 22, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Craig was a whining, irritating little cunt, 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, and I think it's a jolly good thing that he's disappeared into obscurity.



You are joking me aren't you?  

He gave his £70,000 winner's fee to a friend so she could have a heart and lung transplant, and has had done a million d.i.y. shows on the television and cable. Hardly a whiner and hardly obscurity!  

john x


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 22, 2006)

john x said:
			
		

> You are joking me aren't you?
> 
> He gave his £70,000 winner's fee to a friend so she could have a heart and lung transplant, and has had done a million d.i.y. shows on the television and cable. Hardly a whiner and hardly obscurity!
> 
> john x


Different Craig.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 22, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Yep if Anthony had been a girl there would have been a public outcry
> 
> I felt really sorry for him....


Hmmm, I've seen things of this ilk posted a couple of times, and I have to say I'm not entirely sure I agree. I can't really remember there being a huge public outcry about Dennis from CBB just passed and he was a total letch (that's not including on here, but then peeps on here have also been pointing out the inherent wrongness of Lea's sleezing on Pete). 

Obviously it's OK to be a sleeze.


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 22, 2006)

john x said:
			
		

> You are joking me aren't you?
> 
> He gave his £70,000 winner's fee to a friend so she could have a heart and lung transplant, and has had done a million d.i.y. shows on the television and cable. Hardly a whiner and hardly obscurity!
> 
> john x



Oh John, you are soooo nineties!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 22, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Obviously it's OK to be a sleeze.


It would seem to be in the interests of the general public's viewing excitement, so it gets to ride...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 22, 2006)

john x said:
			
		

> You are joking me aren't you?
> 
> He gave his £70,000 winner's fee to a friend so she could have a heart and lung transplant, and has had done a million d.i.y. shows on the television and cable. Hardly a whiner and hardly obscurity!
> 
> john x



Different Craig.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 22, 2006)

john x said:
			
		

> You are joking me aren't you?
> 
> He gave his £70,000 winner's fee to a friend so she could have a heart and lung transplant, and has had done a million d.i.y. shows on the television and cable. Hardly a whiner and hardly obscurity!
> 
> john x


Yeah, different Craig.


----------



## tommers (Jun 22, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I felt really sorry for him....



you felt _ sorry _ for a man who was a member of a 70s dance act (Boogie Express) at ladies' nights in newcastle (with the stage name "chico from puerto rico")?

a man whose grandmother irons his "pulling outfit" before spraying it with holy water?

a man who had brazil knickers?

a man who either shagged or snogged every single woman in the house (apart from lesleh)?

a man who, when told he had won shouted "granny hutton, we've done it"

you felt sorry for him?!!?

you're compassion is obviously endless.  I was laughing.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 22, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> you felt _ sorry _ for a man who was a member of a 70s dance act (Boogie Express) at ladies' nights in newcastle (with the stage name "chico from puerto rico")?
> 
> a man whose grandmother irons his "pulling outfit" before spraying it with holy water?
> 
> ...


I think you've just given us a list of excellent reasons to feel even _more_ sorry for him TBH.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 22, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> <splutter>
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



Yeah, he was right creepy that one.


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 22, 2006)

Well, I heard those two bought a house together afterwards...


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 22, 2006)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Yeah, he was right creepy that one.


I actually felt sorry for him a couple of times as he was obviously so hopelessly and unrequitedly in love with Anfnee, but that still doesn't excuse him being a cunt.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 22, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> Sorry Miss.


That's "Mr" to you...


----------



## Flashman (Jun 22, 2006)

Different Craig I think. It's the wrong Craig.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 22, 2006)

Yeah. I think you've got the wrong Craig there.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 22, 2006)

So this Craig bloke. He was in BB twice, yes?

Did he lose the contract on his DIY shows when he went in the second time?


----------



## pk (Jun 22, 2006)

john x said:
			
		

> You are joking me aren't you?
> 
> He gave his £70,000 winner's fee to a friend so she could have a heart and lung transplant, and has had done a million d.i.y. shows on the television and cable. Hardly a whiner and hardly obscurity!
> 
> john x



Not that Craig, the other one.

Do keep up Jonty!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 22, 2006)

Both Craigs were twunts though, if that helps.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 22, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> That's "Mr" to you...



Oops... surely you're going to have to spank me now?


----------



## Fingers (Jun 22, 2006)

I thought Craig had just had his arse busted by the Sunday Mirrow for snoking crack?


----------



## tommers (Jun 22, 2006)

Fingers said:
			
		

> I thought Craig had just had his arse busted by the Sunday Mirrow for snoking crack?



altogether now!

WRONG CRAIG!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 22, 2006)

You know what, I think you might have the wrong Craig.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 22, 2006)

Fingers said:
			
		

> I thought Craig had just had his arse busted by the Sunday Mirrow for snoking crack?



Oooh ooh link???!

edit: oh wait, Charles. *ahem* nevahmind


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 22, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> You know what, I think you might have the wrong Craig.


Groundhog anyone?


----------



## tommers (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 22, 2006)

You know Craig really gets on my goat.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 22, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> Oops... surely you're going to have to spank me now?


Yes, yes I am


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 22, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Groundhog anyone?


COME ON!!


----------



## souljacker (Jun 22, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> You know Craig really gets on my goat.



Yeah! Craig Out!!!


----------



## TV_Helen (Jun 22, 2006)

I like Makosi, she's really fit. Makosi to win!!


----------



## lemontop (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2006)

KEEP IT _SCIENTIFIC!!!_


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2006)

Oooooooh....Lea and Nikki and _the green eyed monster_....    ...those two are a bit disturbing when it comes to Pete!


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jun 22, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Oooooooh....Lea and Nikki and _the green eyed monster_....    ...those two are a bit disturbing when it comes to Pete!


 Yes It is a bit disturbung when Pete's involved,, makes me feel like smothering him into my bosoms and making the cruel women go away ,, 






so's he can be all mine!!!


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jun 22, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> You know Craig really gets on my goat.


 You know what Craig really gets on my Stoat,,,


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2006)

Oh GOD LEA....SHUT THE FUCK UP AND STOP EMBARASSING YOURSELF!!!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2006)

Jesus Christ - how old is she 'Go with Aisleyne if you like her.' 'I don't like her...not like that...' 'Oh I think you do.'  'What about Nikki?' Deary me.....what has Pete done to deserve these screwy women and their misplaced paranoia.  




Oh look....Nikki's at it too now...heh heh


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 22, 2006)

Aisleyne's really got her head screwed on. She's an intelligent women who isn't emotionally fragile. What a breath of fresh air!

"They're like eggs... eggs full of emotion."


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 22, 2006)

missfran said:
			
		

> Aisleyne's really got her head screwed on. She's an intelligent women who isn't emotionally fragile. What a breath of fresh air!
> 
> "They're like eggs... eggs full of emotion."



She's my favourite, next to Pete.


----------



## TV_Helen (Jun 22, 2006)

Damn! Now I need a piccy of the diary room door to try and see the hidden writing they were looking for.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 22, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> COME ON!!


Right, you've asked for it!


----------



## lemontop (Jun 22, 2006)

*leave him alone!*


----------



## hatz (Jun 22, 2006)

Oooh, Lea is well scary. STOPPIT, WOMAN!!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 22, 2006)

TV_Helen said:
			
		

> I like Makosi, she's really fit. Makosi to win!!


----------



## tommers (Jun 22, 2006)

must be horrible being pete.  everywhere he goes he's got women telling him who he fancies.  he exists in the middle of a frenzy of female attention.

oh, hang on....


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jun 22, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

>


 Spot On!!!!


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Jun 22, 2006)

Oooop's a daisy,,,


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> oh, hang on....




No - you were right to start with...


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 22, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

>



Pete reminds me of someone in that picture..








 What ya reckon??


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 23, 2006)

10/10


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 23, 2006)

Watching this now, Aisleyne's the slyest manipulator in the house at the moment (Richard's too clumpingly obvious).
I respect her for it - it's good for the show - and I respect her popularity with the voters, but COME ON! Please don't tell me she's got you ALL fooled.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 23, 2006)

Oh, and *hello* to Peter Briffa at the Times Online BB Blog, you fucking lazy MUPPET!


----------



## foo (Jun 23, 2006)

god, Lea banging on about not wanting BB to embarrass her son...she's doing a grand job herself! all that stuff with Pete is creepy, cloying - and makes me feel ill. she's so predatory and scary.  

i'm still not really getting into it this time around and dunno who i want to win cos i don't really like any of them. 

probably between Pete, Glyn, Nikki (sometimes) and Aisleyne.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 23, 2006)

*Pete or Aisleyne to win!!!*

Preferably both.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 23, 2006)

Aisleyne is vindictive, vicious and manipulative.

IMHO


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 23, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Oh, and *hello* to Peter Briffa at the Times Online BB Blog, you fucking lazy MUPPET!



what's he up to then?


----------



## lemontop (Jun 23, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Oh, and *hello* to Peter Briffa at the Times Online BB Blog, you fucking lazy MUPPET!



Did the naughty man steal your craig video? Just popped over to have a look and that was the second item on the list. Naughty.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 23, 2006)

Meh. That's journalism, that it is...


----------



## Rollem (Jun 23, 2006)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Aisleyne is vindictive, vicious and manipulative.
> 
> IMHO




when do we get to vote richard out?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 23, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> Guineveretoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oy! Either tow the Urban partyline or geeeet ahhhht the cab, troublemakers!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 23, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Watching this now, Aisleyne's the slyest manipulator in the house at the moment (Richard's too clumpingly obvious).
> I respect her for it - it's good for the show - and I respect her popularity with the voters, but COME ON! Please don't tell me she's got you ALL fooled.



Are you referring to her conversation with Nikki?

I thought she showed 100% Mach tendancies with that one, in a _good_ way. While the 'correct' response to Nikki was:

"We were having a private conversation that is NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU. It is OUR BIZNESS and NOT EVERYTHING IN THIS HOUSE IS ABOUT YOU YOU YOU!! etc etc

Instead Ash used her common sense to say the above in a way that would not possibly upset Nikki, for, I assume, both Nikki's benefit and her own.

How is that bad?


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 23, 2006)

Nikki has snogged Pete again and Aisleyene and Lea are going spare.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 23, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Watching this now, Aisleyne's the slyest manipulator in the house at the moment


havent seen the show for a few days but i was starting to wonder if thats what she was doing


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> Nikki has snogged Pete again and Aisleyene and Lea are going spare.



hehe.  good girl!

I think Pete is going to be ripped apart at some point during this show.  Lea will kill them all with a kitchen knife or something.


----------



## pk (Jun 23, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> god, Lea banging on about not wanting BB to embarrass her son...she's doing a grand job herself! all that stuff with Pete is creepy...



Not to mention the dozens of porn films that every schoolboy in the country can view still pictures from that she stars in.

By clicking on the link below.

If you're over 18, not at work, and really really want to see Lea naked - bearing in mind it is dinner time for many people right now, and it's not a very attractive site...

http://www.leawalkerporn.co.uk/

Don't say I didn't warn you...


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok u lovely lot.....I'm off out and my stupid recording machine is being wank   so.... I will be along later and worse for wear to read all about tonights progs. and eviction stuff!
Don't let me daaaaaaahn.


----------



## Random One (Jun 23, 2006)

oooh davina is gonna reveal the australian twist later


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 23, 2006)

If it involves that guy with the two foot dick being planted in the house, I'm turning off. It scares me


----------



## lemontop (Jun 23, 2006)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> If it involves that guy with the two foot dick being planted in the house, I'm turning off. It scares me


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 23, 2006)

Someone hasn't been keeping an eye of Oz Big Brother


----------



## lemontop (Jun 23, 2006)

I haven't! Big PMSL at Glyn leading that task. Can so imagine him being head boy at school.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 23, 2006)

Oh God.......I can't handle this Lea business anymore. She's completely fucking nuts. 

He's having to spend his entire time there defending himself against accusations of fancying every other female housemate! Arrggghhhhh!


----------



## lemontop (Jun 23, 2006)

*Lea I tell thee stop it!*


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 23, 2006)

How old is she (really), anyway? 48? She reminds me of Sue Carroll


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 23, 2006)

Oh dear - she's confessed!
Do we suppose this'll stop her being stalker mummy?

Do we fuck.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 23, 2006)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## lemontop (Jun 23, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Oh. My. God.



Find the fire escape! Dig a fucking tunnel. Start a fire! Call the police. Pete's head must be about to explode!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 23, 2006)

Lea and Nikki = Obsessive Psycho Women


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 23, 2006)

Bah - she got 60.3% of the vote. 
I laid 60% or over... 
Done fantastic this week.....deary, deary me.....


----------



## Random One (Jun 23, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Bah - she got 60.3% of the vote.
> I laid 60% or over...
> Done fantastic this week.....deary, deary me.....


are those figures on the bb website?

i wanted to know how much Grace got last week


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 23, 2006)

Grace got around 87 iirc.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 23, 2006)

Right. 
I've decided I am going to stick to simply backing the fave to go and crucially...._only once the nominations have been announced_ from now on!   




<feels the BB thread posters breathe a collective sigh of relief   >


----------



## Sunray (Jun 23, 2006)

Occasionally been watching.  

Every time I've poked my nose in Nikki has been balling her eyes and telling everyone how shit it all is for *her* then saying that she's off and then not going.

Has she been like that all the time?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 23, 2006)

More or less.
Although she usually screams a bit too.


----------



## Random One (Jun 23, 2006)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Occasionally been watching.
> 
> Every time I've poked my nose in Nikki has been balling her eyes and telling everyone how shit it all is for *her* then saying that she's off and then not going.
> 
> Has she been like that all the time?


pretty much...but its still kinda funny


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 23, 2006)

5 NEW HOUSEMATES!!!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 23, 2006)

....living in a secret house, next door......woooo-hoooooo!!!


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 23, 2006)

Oh my God, Oh my God, Oh my God!

Who should go and live with them?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 23, 2006)

I can't believe noone else is here celebrating with me.


----------



## lemontop (Jun 23, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I can't believe noone else is here celebrating with me.



I am I am. Hooray! We need a bit of spice. The thought of the neverending I love Pete cycle could only go on for so long and there's..... how many weeks to go?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 23, 2006)

Hows about we vote Pete into the next door house......where there's five more love sick ladies waiting to greet him.   



Oh and I've instantly broken my promise to myself and laid any other housemate to win which I will _surely_ be able to cover later (too good an opportunity). 





But that's REALLY it now! heh heh


----------



## Fingers (Jun 23, 2006)

Me too!  yay!

That was one of the most uncomfortable shows I hve seen yet, poor pete, someone get rid of that horrible ginormous orange boobed freakshow out please!

SAVE PETE NOW!!!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 23, 2006)

Fingers said:
			
		

> Me too!  yay!
> 
> That was one of the most uncomfortable shows I hve seen yet, poor pete, someone get rid of that horrible ginormous orange boobed freakshow out please!



It's painful to watch eh?   












Still, watch _we do_...


----------



## Fingers (Jun 23, 2006)

ah man, i squirm when watching operations on the tele box but this was far worst


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 23, 2006)

So, are they going to pretend that next week's evictee is going and then whisk him/her into the new house? Can't imagine them coming clean about this other house just yet.

Richard could go if there was a nice man for him in there but Pete does need sweet relief.

Do we think they'll open both houses out to each other in future weeks?


----------



## lemontop (Jun 23, 2006)

Thought Lisa handled the whole eviction thing well. Really didn't like her towards the end of her time there but she was a good housemate. The whole new house bit is intriguing. What could happen. We should consider the options

Pete-obvious fav. Yeah wankers /V entertaining would get on great with the others
Lea-Ur all shit ot / wicked/ fucking brilliant..... Are you talking about me?.....I think so and so fancies you...
Imogen / Mikey zzzzzzzzzzzzz
.....


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 23, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> So, are they going to pretend that next week's evictee is going and then whisk him/her into the new house? Can't imagine them coming clean about this other house just yet.




Apparently yes.
So I'm assuming we have to pick someone to stay (effectively - just in a diff house) but out of the housemates they themselves put up for eviction (in which case Pete is unlikely)?


----------



## lemontop (Jun 23, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Apparently yes.
> So I'm assuming we have to pick someone to stay (effectively - just in a diff house) but out of the housemates they themselves put up for eviction (in which case Pete is unlikely)?


I reckon for it to work they're going to have to have them all up. It really wouldn't work if Mikey or Imogen went in there. unless they're hoping that Nikki gets voted again as she would be a good choice.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 23, 2006)

Well assuming the 'plastics' are allowed to vote this week we'll have Richard, Suzie and maybe Aisleyne, I predict.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 23, 2006)

I guess they're REALLY hoping that Nikki will be up again.




Oh blimey, Lea's banging on to Pete AGAIN....now about how she wishes she could keep her mouth shut (obviously looking for a positive reaction to her confession)....and about how there's a divide in the house...with Pete on one side and Lea on the other  .....fuck me LIGHTEN THE FUCK UP WOMAN!!!!

'And it ain't paranoia cos I never really suffer from that at all.'


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 23, 2006)

God she's SOOOOOO DEPRESSING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 23, 2006)

is she doing that scary look again?

the eyes!


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> 'And it ain't paranoia cos I never really suffer from that at all.'



yeah!  that made me laugh out loud at the telly.

in a barking, contemptuous type way obviously.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 23, 2006)

She's just got him trapped in the bedroom and is droning on about how he's changed and how everything's shit now and how it used to be fun.....y'know really showing him what he's missing by not falling madly in love with her sort of thing.....   


Can you not get the BB channel Tanky?
I can even though I can't get channel 4 etc.
Channel 307 and turn subtitles on.








Or are you just doing something more interesting instead.


----------



## lemontop (Jun 23, 2006)

had to just change channel for a bit of lea respite. was all getting a bit too much. stop smothering him woman!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 23, 2006)

Back from the break...........aaaaaaaaaaand.....she's still going on!



He looks like he's struggling to carry on looking interested now....he's never going to be able to justify himself to her, cos she apparently knows him better than he knows himself.  



G'wan Pete, enough nonsense, just fucking HEADBUT HER!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 23, 2006)

yeah, we get the BB channel - we managed to keep it a secret from the child for a couple of weeks 

milesy is dj'ing in the front room, and I'm in the bedroom with no freeview.

and I don't think I can cope with lea any more this evening


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 23, 2006)

oooh, I can hear him turning the decks off... maybe I'll go and have a little watch


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 24, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> 5 NEW HOUSEMATES!!!


Que?

I missed the end, have a bf who has threatened to love me a little less for my BB viewing and housemates who I think put up with my current obsession.   So after the interview I turned off. Are there 5 more housemates coming in then?

When is this BB ever going to end? How are they going to evict them all in time?

*dons Hammer Horror shocked pose*


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 24, 2006)

Isn't there actually a kind of version of Big Brother in some other country (Germany? I can't actually remember) that just goes on _forever_ or at least for as long as the housemates can bear to stay or something (although iirc, they're not completely confined to the house)?  

Isn't there?  

Or am I making it up?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 24, 2006)

AS - This is from the BB site...



> This Monday nominations will proceed as normal, or so the housemates think. Because instead of voting someone out, viewers will vote to 'move' one of the nominees into the secret House next door.
> 
> On Friday's live show the 'evicted' housemate will get a massive shock when they discover they are not really being shown the door, but led through a new one.
> 
> ...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 24, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> and I don't think I can cope with lea any more this evening





You're alright, she's put her bubbly mask back on for a bit.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 24, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> AS - This is from the BB site...



Sort of 







(Yey!) 

and 






(shock)

Damn it, if this is going to be the case they've done a good job of keeping things up their sleeve.  

I am expecting things to get a lot more complicated. And for my relationship to enter crisis areas....


----------



## lemontop (Jun 24, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> AS - This is from the BB site...



So these are more British wanabees that have been in hiding for about 8 weeks? Or Aussies?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 24, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Isn't there actually a kind of version of Big Brother in some other country (Germany? I can't actually remember) that just goes on _forever_ or at least for as long as the housemates can bear to stay or something (although iirc, they're not completely confined to the house)?
> 
> Isn't there?
> 
> Or am I making it up?


not really bb but kinda the same idea, it was supposed to be a village and the shows called the village but after endermol suggested it nothing has been heard of since... sumit like as you were suggesting bu i think it last for a year... not forever...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 24, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> sumit like as you were suggesting bu i think it last for a year... not forever...




Ah right  

I did wonder how they would award a prize if it was 'forever'....  

But all the same, what sort of sad fucking bastard would sign themself up to appear for a year?!?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 24, 2006)

Just got in from Massive Attack.
Take it Bez-in-a-skirt was evicted - did I miss anything else?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 24, 2006)

HANG ABOUT!!!


   



And apparently they have another show called 'SPERM RACE' where men have to compete to see who has......the fastest sperm.....



Oh Fuck me that's funny! 


LINK!


----------



## zoooo (Jun 24, 2006)

I think they'll put everyone up. Then we'll inevitably vote Pete into the secret house, and so for at least a few minutes he'll think the public hate him.  
But so will the house - that'll put the wind up 'em.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 24, 2006)

The 'new house' looks designed for Nikki imo.
Thing is, the production staff have been so incompetent this year that they'll probably end up with Richard vs Imogen or Susie after the house decides to give Nikki a week off. Doh.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 24, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Isn't there actually a kind of version of Big Brother in some other country (Germany? I can't actually remember) that just goes on _forever_ or at least for as long as the housemates can bear to stay or something (although iirc, they're not completely confined to the house)?
> 
> Isn't there?
> 
> Or am I making it up?


Here's the program you're thinking of...

http://www.channel4.com/life/microsites/C/coachtrip/


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 24, 2006)

> the five new housemates will also be shocked to learn they aren't entering the normal House


Er...not any more they won't! (Unless they got them locked up in some dungeon somewhere, sharing a cell with Dawn's corpse maybe?)


----------



## tommers (Jun 24, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Er...not any more they won't! (Unless they got them locked up in some dungeon somewhere, sharing a cell with Dawn's corpse maybe?)



well, yeah, they are.  (obviously not with dawn's corpse tho.)

altho...  shit....


----------



## tommers (Jun 24, 2006)

have you seen BB now?

pete is crashed out on the floor while nikki is on his back giving him a "back rub" and richard and lea talk about how much they dislike glynn.

poor old pete is pretty much unconscious while nikki manically rubs up and down his back and lea looks on approvingly.

it's turning my stomach.

 

meanwhile aisleyne, imogen and mikey seem to be going great guns.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 24, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Not to mention the dozens of porn films that every schoolboy in the country can view still pictures from that she stars in.
> 
> By clicking on the link below.
> 
> ...



fuck me, she's got muscley thighs.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 24, 2006)

Is this girl completely thick?

"Imogen is going to be punished again on Monday after discussing nominations with Ais. she told her that ever since she nominated Lea they have got on like a house on fire, then realised what she had said. She is a stupid stupid girl and I think either does it on purpose to try and stop her self nominating or is genuinly thick! I hope this means she is not automaticaly up for eviction as that means she will go into the other house."

Courtesy of the lovely people at DS


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 24, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> have you seen BB now?
> 
> pete is crashed out on the floor while nikki is on his back giving him a "back rub" and richard and lea talk about how much they dislike glynn.
> 
> ...





He was literally falling asleep on his feet when I turned off a bit earlier than that....he needed putting to bed, not being given a massage by one of his lusty admirers.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 24, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I think they'll put everyone up. Then we'll inevitably vote Pete into the secret house, and so for at least a few minutes he'll think the public hate him.


I think the way things are at the moment he might have to go into the other house for his own safety. Bless him.

Have to say it's catching though - his little confused "everyone likes me and I don't know how to deal with it" speach was quite endearing and afterwards _I_ even felt a Pete related flutter.  

Though I do think he might have been playing the dumb card a little. I mean, I know you don't want to assume people fancy you, but with all the gossip and the way certainly Lea and Nikki have been throwing themselves at him I would have thought he would have had suspicions.

I wonder if he's not very used to female attention. 

Anyway, I want a Pete for our house now.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 24, 2006)

I think he's probably just used to being surrounded by good looking women (saw an article about his band - made up largely of a number of gorgeous looking 'alternative'  ladies ) and being able to talk and flirt with them without it neccessarily meaning there's anything deeper than that going on! 

And I think he took Leas persistant chatter about who else fancies him and how he should just go for it cos he obviously fancies them too (he just hasn't noticed it himself   ) at face value - instead of realising that it was just rampant insecurity and jealousy and she was actually begging him to reply 'But Lea....it is YOU that I love!'....heh heh heh


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 24, 2006)

I actually thought the whole speech she gave him in the bedroom last night was fucking diabolical  ....all big sad faces and moaning and laying all the blame for how she was feeling on Pete and how he's changed ('I haven't....have I?' 'Yeah babe. You really have' ) and just generally being thoroughly unpleasant and depressing and making him squirm with the burden of it all.

Anyone slightly more assertive would have interrupted at some point and just put an end to her batty manipulative guilt trip, but he's so stupidly nice that he just stood there and took it all on and that doesn't work in his favour with Lea (the more he 'hears her' the worse she gets).


----------



## TV_Helen (Jun 24, 2006)

The other garden has always been there and could be seen on every final night as they always show an aerial view of the house as the lead-in / lead-out of the adverts. You can also see it on Google Earth and it's even clearer on www.flashearth.com.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 24, 2006)

TV_Helen said:
			
		

> The other garden has always been there and could be seen on every final night as they always show an aerial view of the house as the lead-in / lead-out of the adverts. You can also see it on Google Earth and it's even clearer on www.flashearth.com.



all well and good  but wtf is it?


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 24, 2006)

I think it is an excellent twist. Just what they need because it has been getting a little boring. I can't wait until the bit where they reveal to the original house that the second house exists, which I reckon will happen in a few weeks time.

I hope they don't send Suzie into the new house, though. I'm sure she's a lovely woman but she doesn't really perform enough for Big Brother.


----------



## lemontop (Jun 24, 2006)

They were doing a task this morning where they were split into teams of three. Each team were given a bar of soap, two of them had to be scrubbers and the other one had to be scrubbed until the bar of soap ran out. Nikki was being scrubbed. You can imagine how pleased she was!


----------



## TV_Helen (Jun 24, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> all well and good  but wtf is it?



What the fuck is it? It's a 2D version of Google Earth.

Where the fuck is it? Select "Live Local (with labels)" and look for Borehamwood. 

Use Google Earth to find WD6 1JG. Have "Roads" switched on and you'll see a road to the left of the studios shaped like a halo on a pole. At the base of the pole and to the right is the BB house. 

Now go to flash earth and manually find the same area (there's no postcode search) and you'll see it very clearly in Live Local mode.


----------



## milesy (Jun 24, 2006)

wow, that flash earth is brilliant. just been having a good look at my childhood haunts and schools. cheers TV_H 

anyway. get lea out of that house  and mikey, and imogen. and richard.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 24, 2006)

LOL at Nikki and being able to tolerate Pete's b.o. on her shoulder.  

It's love.


----------



## Looby (Jun 24, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> LOL at Nikki and being able to tolerate Pete's b.o. on her shoulder.
> 
> It's love.



Aaaah, bless. I think they'd make a sweet couple.
 I missed it tonight as magic sam is watching the football. Now that's love.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jun 25, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> have you seen BB now?
> 
> pete is crashed out on the floor while nikki is on his back giving him a "back rub" and richard and lea talk about how much they dislike glynn.
> 
> ...



what have they got against Glyn?

Lea though...ffs what an abominable piece of work she is...LEAVE Pete alone, gawds sake it's not good watching her letching all over him

have to add my antil Aisleyne vote too, i don't like her at all


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 25, 2006)

Anyone see BBLB today?

Someone had the chance to win some of Aisleynes things. The questions put to Aisleyne went as follows.

BB - Who was the first monarch to get a divorce?
Ais - What's a monarch?
BB - a member of the royal family
Ais - Prince Charles.
( real answer Henry 8)

BB - Who was the youngest member of the Beatles?
Ais - Bono.
(real answer George)

BB - Which bird can swim fastest?
Ais - Birds can't swim.
BB - mumbles something
Ais - but birds fly
BB - mumbles something
Ais - A swan.
(real answer penguin)


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 25, 2006)

WouldBe said:
			
		

> BB - Who was the youngest member of the Beatles?
> Ais - Bono.





heh heh


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2006)

TV_Helen said:
			
		

> What the fuck is it? It's a 2D version of Google Earth.
> 
> Where the fuck is it? Select "Live Local (with labels)" and look for Borehamwood.
> 
> ...



well excuse me for not knowing the fucking post code of the BB house. twat.


----------



## TV_Helen (Jun 25, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> well excuse me for not knowing the fucking post code of the BB house. twat.



Excuse me? Whoever said you did know it? I just googled the studio's address and put it into my post for your information. Don't over-react.


----------



## dozzer (Jun 25, 2006)

Big Brother Bitching spreads to U75 shocker.   

That's a fantastic link, never seen flash earth before. I've searched Edinburgh and it's 6 years old by my reckoning, but that's soooo good for gap site spotting.  Amazing stuff. 

Aisleyne is the new grace. Boo hiss to her.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 25, 2006)

But Lea liked glynn a couple of days ago 

Richard only disilkes glynn now its obvious that he cant manipulate him nor bully him like hes done to others previously


----------



## chio (Jun 25, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> HANG ABOUT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That German "everlasting" BB was cancelled after a year as no-one was watching it.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 25, 2006)

I didn't think there would be the point that I would think that mikey's the best one in there!

poor glyn


----------



## bonjour (Jun 25, 2006)

Best.Tv.Ever.


----------



## bellator (Jun 25, 2006)

Poor Glyn, bloody funny though!


----------



## Celt (Jun 25, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I didn't think there would be the point that I would think that mikey's the best one in there!
> 
> poor glyn




Funny - my thoughts more or less exactly.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 25, 2006)

I couldn't believe how the others were reacting to a bit of puke - why didn't they leave the poor boy WITH the bucket beside him, so he didn't have to run around the house trying to find somewhere to do it.

and then "not the kitchen sink!!!  " why not?! it's easy to clean and would have saved him throwing up all over the floor.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 25, 2006)

bonjour said:
			
		

> Best.Tv.Ever.



Liar


----------



## Looby (Jun 25, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I couldn't believe how the others were reacting to a bit of puke - why didn't they leave the poor boy WITH the bucket beside him, so he didn't have to run around the house trying to find somewhere to do it.
> 
> and then "not the kitchen sink!!!  " why not?! it's easy to clean and would have saved him throwing up all over the floor.



I know, they were a bit precious about it. Poor Glyn, it's horrible when you're pissed and puking. I was urging when I was watching it though, it was gross.


----------



## Madusa (Jun 25, 2006)

There's something really unsettling about Glynn.

I bet he's secretly a serial killer.


----------



## bonjour (Jun 26, 2006)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Liar


Honest it was. Could that scene have been in touch with more than half the UK population.
Why Glyn didn't run to the toilet, made it even better. Everyones faces when he puked, made it even better. What he said to Nikki was hilarious because I don't think he joking, made it even better.

Also - Mikey and Pete and Lea and Ash (although Ash looked like a Klingon)
The scene where imogen and Mikey were in bed getting cosy, and then they hear Glynford barf up.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

Hil. Ar. I. Ous.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 26, 2006)

Madusa said:
			
		

> There's something really unsettling about Glynn.
> 
> I bet he's secretly a serial killer.



You clearly have never been to North wales before


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 26, 2006)

I didn't see last night (or any other night since the world cup started to be fair)...what happened?! (Obviously I can work out Glyn got drunk/was sick!)


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 26, 2006)

Fingers said:
			
		

> Is this girl completely thick?
> 
> "Imogen is going to be punished again on Monday after discussing nominations with Ais. she told her that ever since she nominated Lea they have got on like a house on fire, then realised what she had said. She is a stupid stupid girl and I think either does it on purpose to try and stop her self nominating or is genuinly thick! I hope this means she is not automaticaly up for eviction as that means she will go into the other house."
> 
> Courtesy of the lovely people at DS


genuinely thick or come to think of it it's  a clever game plan to get out of every having to nominate...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 26, 2006)

Yep - a great show...
I didn't stop laughing all the way through the puking incident.....jesus the poor bloke... all you want to do when you're being that sick is to be left alone in peace and quiet to get it all out, but no......he'd start puking, everyone would start SCREAMING   and pushing and pulling him about, giving him buckets, removing buckets, sterilising buckets.....then the whole thing would start again......classic stuff (might even watch the repeat this afternoon  )...


----------



## foo (Jun 26, 2006)

who's doing what now? 

i haven't watched for a while...

is lea still being PSYCHO SCARY WIERDO?


----------



## bonjour (Jun 26, 2006)

Creditz to Mikey though, he seemed to be the only one with his head screwed on.


----------



## AllStarMe (Jun 26, 2006)

Totally! Mikey was a total star!
I can just about handle my own sick, but when it comes to other peoples *shudders* 

What was with Suzie and her incessant cleaning of the bucket? Surely that would have been best left until the morning when it was no longer needed!


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 26, 2006)

Suzy's gone down in my estimation - agree with Mikey when he says she's totally up her own arse. "The people I know don't behave like that".


----------



## aqua (Jun 26, 2006)

I missed most of this weekend too - pleased Lisa is out though 

poor glyn last night  

and as for the girls after pete, is anyone else finding it REALLY uncomfy viewing?


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 26, 2006)

I have to admit I always thought mikey was a mumbling waste of sleazy space,specially after seeing his audition vid,but he was a star last night with glyn, suze was pathetic,and should have been told to get lost,she made it worse, and any way how come she's not seen adults throw up before,didn't she used to be a stripper


----------



## pk (Jun 26, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> I missed most of this weekend too - pleased Lisa is out though
> 
> poor glyn last night
> 
> and as for the girls after pete, is anyone else finding it REALLY uncomfy viewing?



Nikki and Aislene - fair enough, they're his age and fairly pretty if you like that kind of thing, although Nikki is one of the oddest looking women I've ever seen, she looks like Orville the Duck.

But Lea - ugh!! 

What is going on - is it grab-a-granny night in the BB house?


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 26, 2006)

I missed BB last night. Can someone plesase tell me what happened. Glyn threw up and Mickey was the only one who helped him...? Why is Mikey so great? I don't like not knowing things  

Can i just say, I LOVE Pete. I want to rescue him from that house and all those awful smothering, evil women. He so needs rescuing.


----------



## pk (Jun 26, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Can i just say, I LOVE Pete. I want to rescue him from that house and all those awful smothering, evil women. He so needs rescuing.



I've been finding him irritating in the extreme for quite a while now.

If he goes into the new house, he might become more entertaining as his Tourettes goes ballistic surrounded by new people and a new environment...

But he's the best of a bad bunch I guess.

And I do like his little drum and bass noises he makes in the diary room whilst he's thinking...


----------



## scarecrow (Jun 26, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> What is going on - is it grab-a-granny night in the BB house?



And how old are you precisely?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 26, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Nikki and Aislene - fair enough, they're his age and fairly pretty if you like that kind of thing, although Nikki is one of the oddest looking women I've ever seen, she looks like Orville the Duck.


pk, tbf looks don't really come into it if you don't actually fancy them yourself, or even if you do fancy them but would rather go at a slow pace with no pressure and without them throwing themselves at you.

I've gone off a fair few cute men with them doing that to me in the past. 

I suspect even if Lea looked like, say, Imogen but still acted like she does then it wouldn't necessarily make any difference.

As an aside, I haven't read it properly yet but there's finally an interesting looking thread on Digital Spy about BB arguably destroying the feminist cause.


----------



## pk (Jun 26, 2006)

scarecrow said:
			
		

> And how old are you precisely?



33


----------



## pk (Jun 26, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> pk, tbf looks don't really come into it



Yeah they do... Lea is minging!


----------



## Belushi (Jun 26, 2006)

I aint watched it for a week or so, has anything exciting happened?


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 26, 2006)

Richard has got a lovely arse. But he's such a bitch.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 26, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> 33



Same as me, and theres no way on earth that Lea is only two years older than us!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 26, 2006)

I reckon Lea is at least 42 or 43.


----------



## scarecrow (Jun 26, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> 33



She's only got 5 years on you then...


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 26, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Same as me, and theres no way on earth that Lea is only two years older than us!





I cant belive Lea is younger then me!!! (I'm 36) I think she looks older cos she has had so much 'work' done that its had the effect of her looking as if she was older trying to look younger, but not succeeding....If you know what I mean?


----------



## Belushi (Jun 26, 2006)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> I reckon Lea is at least 42 or 43.



She's got to be in her forties.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 26, 2006)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> I cant belive Lea is younger then me!!! (I'm 36) I think she looks older cos she has had so much 'work' done that its had the effect of her looking as if she was older trying to look younger, but not succeeding....If you know what I mean?



I think shes knocking ten years off.


----------



## pk (Jun 26, 2006)

scarecrow said:
			
		

> She's only got 5 years on you then...



5 long, long years, spent visiting Chernobyl and sunbathing in Death Valley by the looks of it...

 

38 my arse - that woman's almost 50.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 26, 2006)

If Lea has spent alot of time sunbathing or on sunbeds then she could quite easily look 10 years older. My cousin's wife is 41 but looks about 50 as her skin is so bad and wrinkled.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 26, 2006)

I just cant stand her foul mouth.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 26, 2006)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> If Lea has spent alot of time sunbathing or on sunbeds then she could quite easily look 10 years older. My cousin's wife is 41 but looks about 50 as her skin is so bad and wrinkled.



Theres just something about her manner and the way she talks about things that makes me suspect shes a good deal older than 35.


----------



## scarecrow (Jun 26, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> 5 long, long years, spent visiting Chernobyl and sunbathing in Death Valley by the looks of it...



Heh, yeah apparently she had a paper-round in Beirut in the eighties...


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 26, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Theres just something about her manner and the way she talks about things that makes me suspect shes a good deal older than 35.


She does seem advanced for her years, that's for sure.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok, the house are currently nominating to decide who's up for "eviction" (in reality entrance to the second house) this week.
Imogen may be banned again, but apart from that it looks like business as usual.
Richard WILL be up, but aside from that it's pick any other from Susie, Nikki, Imogen, Glyn and Lea - voting is hard to predict this week.
The big question is: will Nikki be up for 'eviction'? There's no question that a) the public will vote her into the new house and b) Endemol want her there, but she needs three noms (imo) to get there.

Assuming Edemol know what they're doing (a big assumption after the Grace fiasco) I think we should be looking at Richard, Imogen and Nikki being up this week, with possibly one other. Nikki to go into the new house, Richard as a back-up if things go pear-shaped.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Same as me, and theres no way on earth that Lea is only two years older than us!


Thirded.  

It's also the voice - sounds like distinctly middle-aged tones to me. But fuck it, if by some slim chance she is telling the truth, it at least makes me feel slightly better about my age.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 26, 2006)

No matter how old she is she still acts like some sort of grumpy child


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> No matter how old she is she still acts like some sort of grumpy child



she's just really stupid, and really paranoid.

not a winning combination.

E2A:  and self-centred.  nobody ever has anything worse than her.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 26, 2006)

Imogen hasn't been banned this week by the looks of things.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 26, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> she's just really stupid, and really paranoid.
> 
> not a winning combination.
> 
> E2A:  and self-centred.  nobody ever has anything worse than her.



Exactly! No matter what is happening, she always twists it round to how it's all affecting her.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> she's just really stupid, and really paranoid.
> 
> not a winning combination.
> 
> E2A:  and self-centred.  nobody ever has anything worse than her.


Agreed, the incredibly self-absorbed way in which she talks _at_ rather than _to_ people is mightily irritating. Witness Glen last night - the poor lad could barely get a word in, and on the few occasions that he could he was interrupted after four words, Lea having taken no notice whatsoever.  

And that roundly patronising 'why should I care about the opinions of people 10 or 15 years younger than me' bullshit...WTF??? Well, why are you on the fucking show in the first place then?


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Agreed, the incredibly self-absorbed way in which she talks _at_ rather than _to_ people is mightily irritating. Witness Glen last night - the poor lad could barely get a word in, and on the few occasions that he could he was interrupted after four words, Lea having taken no notice whatsoever.



I'm amazed that nobody has picked her up on it.

there was one bit I remember where nikki was crying cos she'd been put up for eviction and lea started banging on about "well, I just hope I'm alright"  and I actually had to think because I was * sure * she wasn't actually up.

and she wasn't.

maybe they're all just so self-centred that they don't notice cos none of them actually pay any attention to what any of the others are saying.


----------



## han (Jun 26, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> maybe they're all just so self-centred that they don't notice cos none of them actually pay any attention to what any of the others are saying.



I think  you've put your finger on it there mate!  

TBH I don't get why people are going on about what a granny Lea is. I know her huge knockers are ridiculous, but apart from that, all she's got is a few wrinkles. If she was a bloke she wouldn't get all that abuse just for being in her  mid 40s! It's as if women aren't allowed to be old....and 40 something isn't old anyway!

The main way in which she is a tw*t is simply her behaviour. I wish people would judge her on that, not on her face, ffs!

Well it's been obvious for ages that Pete is gonna win. And deservedly so - he's a sweet bloke who never slags anyone off. He's bloody adorable. Such a gentle, sweet bloke, sensitive yet confident - ie. he doesn't need to be in a group, he's just happy to chat to everyone. And he does seem to see the good in everyone, as Nikki says.

I'm starting to warm to Mikey a bit since the Glyn puking incident - he was really sweet the way he looked after Glyn but didn't make a scene about it. It's only puke ffs!

And what a snob Susie is. Christ. 'No-one I know would ever be sick like that'. What planet is she on? And she admitted that the only reason she wanted to go on BB is because she wants to get some telly work afterwards. Ha ha - she's got the charisma of a piece of cardboard, she is so deluded!


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 26, 2006)

Do we really want Nikki in the new house?

I might like to see Richard go if 
a) there was a man in there for him so we could sart seeing his sweeter side (maybe) and 

b) his leaving would change the dynamic of the house - Suzie would be out in the cold and Lea and Mikey may find themselves competing for role of Alpha Male.


----------



## han (Jun 26, 2006)

Richard is such a horrid bloke, a real bully. I don't think anyone in the house actually likes him, do they?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 26, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> TBH I don't get why people are going on about what a granny Lea is. I know her huge knockers are ridiculous, but apart from that, all she's got is a few wrinkles. If she was a bloke she wouldn't get all that abuse just for being in her  mid 40s! It's as if women aren't allowed to be old....and 40 something isn't old anyway!


Agreed.

Criticise Lea for being a sleeze, criticise her for being self-absorbed, or even criticise her for the cosmetic surgery. But don't criticise her for her age and for being "minging". FFS, are all women meant to stay locked up in their houses when they get to middle age?


----------



## Belushi (Jun 26, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Agreed.
> 
> Criticise Lea for being a sleeze, criticise her for being self-absorbed, or even criticise her for the cosmetic surgery. But don't criticise her for her age and for being "minging". FFS, are all women meant to stay locked up in their houses when they get to middle age?



I havent seen anyone post here criticising her for in her forties, but plenty of people have questioned her claim about being 35 which is entirely legitimate imo.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> han said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thirded. I agree entirely, it's out of order and childish to criticize someone for being 'past it' - and that leaves egg on the faces of a few people here!  

However, I think a lot of the criticism in this area is down to people feeling that she's not being truthful about her age, and that that has more to do with her dishonest and creepily predatory attitude to, well, mostly Pete, and also the confusion over her age being either 35 or 38 - 'cause coming to think about it, I do remember hearing her claim to be both ages on separate occasions.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 26, 2006)

> As an aside, I haven't read it properly yet but there's finally an interesting looking thread on Digital Spy about BB arguably destroying the feminist cause.



All on it's own? Fuck me that's quite a claim...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 26, 2006)

*SPOILER pt 1*
Day 39
8.03am
All the housemates are in bed. Glyn gets up. He is suffering the effects of four cans of cider and half a bottle of champagne, which the housemates won last night for passing their task. Glyn goes to the Diary Room full of remorse.

"I was so drunk last night, I was sick everywhere," he tells Big Brother. "I feel rubbish…I need to apologise to everyone and say thank-you." Glyn adds, "It just shows what binge-drinking does for you." He says he promised his family that he wouldn't drink too much in the house but, "I've just made a plonker of myself on national TV." He says he will drink lots of water and try and walk around the garden. Big Brother advises him to do so. Glyn then goes outside and lies down on the garden seats by the dining table.

9.45am
Glyn is back in bed. Big Brother plays the noise of his vomiting into the bedroom to wake all the housemates up. Glyn groans and says, "I'm sorry everyone." He recalls a vague memory of Richard shouting at him, "Not in the sink!" Richard says Glyn vomited on a lot of his clothes and will need to wash them. Susie tells Glyn she was quite cross with his antics last night and it was "really not the way to behave."

10.35am
Pete is in the Diary Room talking to Big Brother about some of the women in the house and the way they are around him. "They think and question too much", and recently were analysing Susie. He talks about last night, when Glyn drunkenly started telling housemates things about him and Lea, effectively "digging his grave" when he said that Pete only sees Lea as a mother. Pete feels this has caused yet more problems for him and the women in the house. "They just wanna put emotional stuff in my head." He wants to feel comfortable doing what he likes and talking to who he likes in the house without being scrutinised.

11.19am
Aisleyne is in the Diary Room. "This house is full of Judases", she tells Big Brother. She says everyone is being two-faced in the house, herself included, by slagging others off one day and cuddling them the next. "I think we're all a bunch of Judases."

Mikey and Glyn are chatting in the garden about Susie and her reaction to Glyn being drunk the night before. Mikey finds it annoying, "Everyone gets a bit too drunk sometimes". He says that most of the housemates think she was "out of order" and she is now realising her mistake and trying to make up for it. Susie walks out to them and asks Glyn if he has had any breakfast yet.

12.33pm
Pete, Glyn and Nikki are in the kitchen talking about last night. Glyn groans as they remind him of what happened, with Nikki impersonating his antics. But she reassures him that he was "great Saturday night entertainment."

Lea, Imogen, Aisleyne and Susie are chatting in the garden. Aisleyne tells the others how she enjoys being an independent woman who plays her own bills and earns her own money. Lea and Imogen agree with her. She admits however, "If I met someone who was minted, I'd be chuffed." Aisleyne quickly apologises to Susie and says she didn't mean anything by her comments. Susie gets up and goes inside. Aisleyne is mortified that she has put her foot in her mouth. Imogen says, "I forgot about being a kept woman."

1.06pm
Glyn and Lea are chatting in the kitchen. Glyn says he has lost some of his memory of what happened last night, but is aware that he made comments about Pete and Lea. Lea dismisses it but admits, "It upset me." Glyn isn't sure what has upset her, "that Pete sees you as his mum and I don't see you as my mum?" Lea shrugs and Glyn says he's sorry and gives her a hug. Lea tries to brush it off, "It'll be forgotten about soon enough."

4.05pm
In the bedroom, Aisleyne starts a conversation about beliefs. She tells the others that she believes in the Bible. "If you live by the main principles…you can't go wrong in life." The others aren't so sure but Aisleyne says that lots of things written in the Bible have since come true, especially in terms of how humans treat the planet and each other. Imogen says she feels that "you shouldn't rule your life" by the Bible. The others ask Aisleyne what she thinks about other religions and Christian attitudes to homosexuality. "The Bible was written by gay priests." Richard declares. They all discuss elements of the Bible and Richard says the danger of religion is that "people pick and choose what they want".

4.28pm
Glyn calls a housemate to the Diary Room and Glyn gets there first. Inside, Big Brother presents him with a discussion point, 'What is the meaning of life?' Glyn must consult with the housemates and, within one hour, find 'the path to enlightenment'.

Glyn asks the others what they think. "Procreation," says Mikey. He says that humans are the only kinds of beings who have sex for pleasure. Aisleyne disagrees and says that humans are on the Earth "to love, to laugh, to cry, to suffer." Mikey says procreation is the answer for the human race to survive. "What about gays?" asks Aisleyne. Pete is asked for his opinion on the meaning of life. "If the whole world loved each other..." he starts. "We have to unlock each other." Mikey agrees and says love is the answer, "Love leads to procreation."

5.03pm
Richard is talking in the bedroom about happiness and money. He says that poor people are always happy, "they've always got smiles on their faces." Mikey thinks he is wrong and says that the reasons tramps are seen dancing is most likely due to "cider."

Mikey goes outside to join the girls. He says that Richard is annoying him with his comments and he couldn't be bothered to stay and listen to such an unbalanced discussion. He feels Richard is saying things for effect.

7.10pm
Richard is in the Diary Room. "What is up with Imogen and Mikey?! They are getting so close!" he exclaims. He asks if Big Brother has noticed this. Richard thinks their flirting is symptomatic of 'The Plastic World' and laughs when he thinks of Grace watching and "spitting her teeth at the TV".

Imogen and Nikki are in the bathroom. Imogen admits to feeling wary of Monday and impending nominations. Nikki tells her that Tuesday is the worst day, when nominations are revealed, and she cannot bear to be nominated for a fourth time.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 26, 2006)

*SPOILER pt 2*
8.16pm
Aisleyne and Imogen are talking on the sofas. "I think Dickie fancies Pete," says Aisleyne. Imogen agrees and says he is constantly flirting with Pete, and it is stopping her from getting closer to Pete. Aisleyne says that Pete is "paranoid about what Lea thinks" and is self-conscious about interacting with others in the house because of how Lea might react. They talk about Lea fancying Pete and trying to deny her feelings. Aisleyne says that Lea is "manipulative" and odd with him. She admits that she has a soft spot for Pete. Imogen comments that the others mollycoddle Pete and "treat him like a doll". Aisleyne agrees and says he is being "stunted" by the others and he needs to tell them to leave him alone.

8.59pm
Lea and Imogen are in the bathroom. Lea asks if she thinks Aisleyne is being funny towards her. Imogen tells her the house is "full of paranoia" and not to worry about it. Lea talks about Aisleyne massaging Pete and that she felt Aisleyne was thinking she fancied him.

10.05pm
The housemates are given a reward of a Pub Quiz for passing their earlier task. They split into four pairs: Mikey with Nikki, Susie wuith Lea, Aisleyne with Imogen and Pete with Richard. Glyn is the quiz master. Nikki asks who has taken her stash of cider from the fridge. She comes and grabs some from Aisleyne.

Susie and Lea, under the team name Boobs and Brains, win the Pub Quiz. Their prize is a packet of marshmallows.

10.34pm
Aisleyne and Imogen go to the bathroom for a chat. "You see what I mean about Lea?" says Aisleyne. "What the f**k?...What do you mean?" asks Imogen. Aisleyne says that when they were playing the quiz game Lea was eyeing them up suspiciously for no reason. Nikki comes in and they immediately stop talking. She walks out. Then Lea comes in to use the toilet. She says the two of them are like "The Witches of Eastwick". She asks them what they think is wrong with Nikki. They say Nikki is probably annoyed because her cider rations have been drunk.

Outside, Nikki is telling Mikey that she feels excluded by Aisleyne and Imogen, that Aisleyne took her cider and now she and Imogen are "sitting in the bathroom whispering". Mikey tries to reassure her and were probably talking about ex-boyfriends, but she says "whatever it is, it's not nice". Nikki says it upsets her that there are only three young girls left and she is being left out. "Who've I got?" she asks. Imogen comes over to her and asks if she's ok. Nikki tells her she feels excluded and Imogen tells her, "I love you…I'm so sorry for doing that."

10.55pm
Aisleyne and Imogen are in the Diary Room. Aisleyne tells Big Brother that the paranoia in the house is annoying her. She and Imogen want to be friends and she feels that people are getting upset when they are simply trying to have a private conversation.

Lea and Glyn are chatting about Aisleyne. Lea says that Aisleyne has "changed" and that she doesn't like the way she feels Aisleyne is "taking the ****" as far as she and Pete is concerned. "Pete's wicked and I think the world of him…I like him and that's it." Lea says she thinks the others are laughing at her behind her back.

11.58pm
Lea tells Pete she is not going to let things bother her any more. She adds that he has "changed" and Pete goes off into the garden, saying "I'm getting a bit sick of this, for f**ks sake." He throws his drink across the garden and sits by the Bridge to Nowhere. Lea follows him. Pete tells her that he is fed up of her saying how he's changed, when he feels exactly the same. "I'm your mate and I still love you," he insists. He says there is nothing going on between him and Aisleyne and that he wishes Lea would stop talking about these things.

Lea gets defensive and says, "I don't give a flying f**k" and adds that it is none of her business what Pete does. He tells her there is no business to speculate on, but Lea is now annoyed at him for having "a temper tantrum" because she is expressing her opinions. She vows to not say any more. "Trust me, it's so stopped…everything…big time."


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2006)

> Lea gets defensive and says, "I don't give a flying f**k" and adds that it is none of her business what Pete does. He tells her there is no business to speculate on, but Lea is now annoyed at him for having "a temper tantrum" because she is expressing her opinions.



 

I had a bet on glynn, cos I thought that at some point the pete love triangle (quadrangle?  pentangle?) would explode and he would lose his current saintly status in some way.  He's handled it well so far but nobody can be THAT patient surely?


----------



## pk (Jun 26, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> Agreed.
> 
> Criticise Lea for being a sleeze, criticise her for being self-absorbed, or even criticise her for the cosmetic surgery. But don't criticise her for her age and for being "minging". FFS, are all women meant to stay locked up in their houses when they get to middle age?



If only... (joke!)

Naaaa, it's nothing to do with her age, it's EVERYTHING to do with the way she's surgically vandalised her looks by getting those ridiculous and highly comical silicon implants and given herself the Jocelyn Wildenstein grin.

In a failed attempt to look sexually attractive.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 26, 2006)

Thank you O&L. Masssive three hour power cut here. You're a star.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 26, 2006)

Aaaaaaaaaargh!!!   






Somebody shoot that fucking insane pathetic woman!


----------



## thefuse (Jun 26, 2006)

dont know about the rest of you but i'm finding BB7 pretty dull lately.
i agree that lea should be shot. and nikki. and perhaps suzi.
that might help.


----------



## lemontop (Jun 26, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaaaargh!!!
> Somebody shoot that fucking insane pathetic woman!



At least Pete is starting to stand up for himself. What was Richard like with his opinions on the happy poor tramps!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 26, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Somebody shoot that fucking insane pathetic woman!




Was gonna post the exact same thing myself. My GOD she makes me angry with her pathetic needyness   And I hate what she is doing to poor pete. She's going to end up driving him completely insane.


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2006)

I loved the way she argued with him, just went really childish "am I allowed to speak yet?"   

poor old pete.  probably best if he just walks out.

leaving glynn to win me my money... 

I want to know where richard lives with all the happy tramps.  It sounds lovely.


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2006)

*it's alright*

found them


----------



## Celt (Jun 26, 2006)

Nah - that picture is Mary Poppins and the chimney sweep - 

I think Lea may be 36 I think we saw her using baby oil for tanning - which means she has been slowly frying her body - and its not good for the skin..................or the brain apparently. - although a lot of her language patterns possibly make me think she is older,

I think her weirdness is beginning to affect Pete, we only see glimpses of it but all day every day it must be tiring her son must be cringing somewhere.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jun 26, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> *SPOILER pt 1*
> Day 39
> 7.10pm
> Richard is in the Diary Room. "What is up with Imogen and Mikey?! They are getting so close!" he exclaims. He asks if Big Brother has noticed this. Richard thinks their flirting is symptomatic of 'The Plastic World' and laughs when he thinks of Grace watching and "spitting her teeth at the TV".



that made me laugh...he's been talking about Imogen and Mikey for a while, so why act so surprised?

bitchy richey, "Grace...spitting her teeth at the TV...FANTASTIC...HAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## lemontop (Jun 26, 2006)

Celt said:
			
		

> Nah - that picture is Mary Poppins and the chimney sweep -




god.  bet you're fun at parties.  I KNOW it's mary poppins and bert but I thought he looked like a happy tramp.

just pretend she's not there.  or the parrot.


----------



## Celt (Jun 26, 2006)

Parties - what are they, no I'm to busy watching big brother and nit picking posts on a bulliten board


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 26, 2006)

It's interesting to see the way the edits are beginning to snap against the older HMs in the last few days. The producers appear to be losing all patience with Lea, Susie and - to some extent - Richard. Endemol staff read a lot of forums and they must be aware that an overwhelming sense of boredom is beginning to envelop this series. There's always a mid-series lull, but this one looks serious.
The 'new house' and removal of the older, less fun-loving people in the original house would seem to be the last throw of the dice to get people talking about the show again.
Pete, Nikki and Glen are the talent, BB seem to be pushing the Imogen/Mikey romance so they're safe, and Aisleyne may be being built up to replace Grace in the 'evil genius' stakes.
So: a week to get this new house bedded in - and the world cup over - and then swift exits to Lea (before she goes completely insane), Susie (the least 'giving' HM since Gos, fact) and, possibly, Trickie Dickie. Get rid of the endless cups of tea and the civilizing influences and let the house get a bit of dirt under its nails. Fights, tantrams, drunkeness and shagging - to every action an equal and opposite reaction.

A lot depends on these new HMs - loads of rumours doing the rounds that they're all Aussies (unlikely), former HMs (very unlikely) or Golden Ticket winners (possible - our old friend no. 24 seems to have vanished off the face of the internet since thursday, although this is quite feasibly just a huge wind-up on his part).
Whatever they do, it can't come soon enough. This series is dullsville since Grace (an appalling human being but a GREAT panto villian) left. I still can't believe the producers let her go. Muppets. Roll on second-chance friday...


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 27, 2006)

I agree that the surgically enhanced ones must go. They are awful!


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 27, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> And what a snob Susie is. Christ. 'No-one I know would ever be sick like that'. What planet is she on? And she admitted that the only reason she wanted to go on BB is because she wants to get some telly work afterwards. Ha ha - she's got the charisma of a piece of cardboard, she is so deluded!



Nail, may I introduce you to head? 

I really enjoyed Aisleyne accidentally slagging her off when she went on about women who marry for money. Have to say it served the snobby cow right.


----------



## han (Jun 27, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Somebody shoot that fucking insane pathetic woman!



 my thoughts exactly

God yes she is so needy and insecure, what a headfuck! 

The way she was going on at Pete in last night's programme...had me nearly hiding behind the sofa in embarrassment..


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 27, 2006)

Might be nothing but along with the "Neighbours" (in an Aussie accent) reference by Davina on friday night the official site subs are shoe-horning in musical headlines by ex-Neighbours stars: "Better The Devil You Know" and "Hey Mona" so far. Also a lot of references to soap and soapboxes, plus the "bar of soap" task from sunday...
Hmm... I'm revising my expectations of Aussie housemates.


----------



## john x (Jun 27, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Hmm... I'm revising my expectations of Aussie housemates.



Someone has just told me Dannii Minogue is going in!  

john x


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh God please let it be Janae!


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 27, 2006)

john x said:
			
		

> Someone has just told me Dannii Minogue is going in!
> 
> john x



Dannii was in Home and Away


----------



## john x (Jun 27, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> Dannii was in Home and Away



No shit!

john x


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 27, 2006)

It was a very long time ago.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 27, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaaaargh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While being vehemently in opposition to gun crime, I couldn't have put it better.  

Shoot her in the face!!!   

Pete, don't be a soft lad, just ignore her, eh? She doesn't deserve your admirable attempts to get it through her thick head. It's your mental stability we're thinking of!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 27, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Nail, may I introduce you to head?
> 
> I really enjoyed Aisleyne accidentally slagging her off when she went on about women who marry for money. Have to say it served the snobby cow right.



I still feel that there is a debt to be owed to Susie for going in there and effectively ridding us of Grace, but at the same time she is becoming very ma'amish and exasperating - akin to someone's disapproving mum.  

Ever heard the expression GET PISSED, DESTROY?   Good on yer Glyn!  

And she is clearly very wrongheaded about 'BB' being an incentive for her CV. Not really a woman of the people is she?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 27, 2006)

Fiddlesticks!


----------



## john x (Jun 27, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> And she is clearly very wrongheaded about 'BB' being an incentive for her CV.



Yes but like it or not, she WILL get work presenting on some no-marks cable or satellite channel.

john x


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 27, 2006)

It seems (judging by the odds) that Aisleyne and Susie have been put up for the public vote on friday. One of them will enter the new house.
That's just poor planning. What a snoozefest...


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 27, 2006)

john x said:
			
		

> Yes but like it or not, she WILL get work presenting on some no-marks cable or satellite channel.
> 
> john x


Yeah, although no doubt she'll be expecting it to lead to BBC costume dramas or something...


----------



## john x (Jun 27, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Yeah, although no doubt she'll be expecting it to lead to BBC costume dramas or something...



That is not going to happen.  

If she was that talented she would not have to rely on a rich husband to 'buy' her work.

john x


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 27, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Yeah, although no doubt she'll be expecting it to lead to BBC costume dramas or something...


Jeez, that's made me think of Lea taking the role of Mrs Bennet for some totally unknown reason.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 27, 2006)

Apparently Lea and the housemates have twigged that there's another house.

Lea heard saying "they're going to put the evicted housemates in the other house"

well, that was shocking


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 27, 2006)

A farce, isn't it? They've been hearing the sawing and hammering all week, and Mikey and Nikki were having a great time listening to the builders' radio through the wall earlier on. Here's a suggestion Endemol - try finishing the house BEFORE they go in, it's not as if you're short of a few bob.
Oh, and the security guards were listening to the England match on a radio a few days ago - cue Mikey suddenly leaping to his feet and screaming "yes!!!" after 'sunbathing' quietly at the edge of the garden.   

Seriously, they couldn't organise a piss-up in a brewery this year imho.


----------



## tommers (Jun 27, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> A farce, isn't it? They've been hearing the sawing and hammering all week, and Mikey and Nikki were having a great time listening to the builders' radio through the wall earlier on. Here's a suggestion Endemol - try finishing the house BEFORE they go in, it's not as if you're short of a few bob.
> Oh, and the security guards were listening to the England match on a radio a few days ago - cue Mikey suddenly leaping to his feet and screaming "yes!!!" after 'sunbathing' quietly at the edge of the garden.
> 
> Seriously, they couldn't organise a piss-up in a brewery this year imho.



 

FFS!  That's rubbish!


----------



## han (Jun 27, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> A farce, isn't it? They've been hearing the sawing and hammering all week, and Mikey and Nikki were having a great time listening to the builders' radio through the wall earlier on. Here's a suggestion Endemol - try finishing the house BEFORE they go in, it's not as if you're short of a few bob.
> Oh, and the security guards were listening to the England match on a radio a few days ago - cue Mikey suddenly leaping to his feet and screaming "yes!!!" after 'sunbathing' quietly at the edge of the garden.
> 
> Seriously, they couldn't organise a piss-up in a brewery this year imho.



Jesus wept!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 27, 2006)

Lea's just been saying she heard the builders arguing with each other and shouting "hurry it up ffs".   
Cue hasty sound-cut.

M.U.P.P.E.T.S.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 27, 2006)

So basically this new house was never planned and was only thought up when they could do nothing to save Grace from eviction?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 27, 2006)

It's looking that way, isn't it?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 27, 2006)

Confirmed: Aisleyne and Susie up for the vote (to move) this week.
A nation snores...


----------



## exosculate (Jun 27, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Confirmed: Aisleyne and Susie up for the vote (to move) this week.
> A nation snores...




Maybe they could put Russell, Dermot and Davina in it.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 27, 2006)

Who voted for who pt 1:

Aisleyne voted for Lea and Nikki
Aisleyne nominated Lea because "she's f*cking ultra paranoid. I can't talk to anyone in the house without her getting the hump or feeling I'm talking about her." She also nominated her because "the paranoia thing with Pete is pissing me off...the thing with Pete is controlling, motherly, not motherly, fancying, not fancying...it's quite manipulating and wrong...Pete should be allowed to enjoy himself." She adds, "there's always a problem, always something wrong, " and "her story's got to be better than everyone else's...there's always an issue of some kind, always a drama...she contradicts herself all the time and she goes round everyone saying 'I'm so glad you're in the house' - it stinks of fakeness."

Aisleyne voted for Nikki because "the list of reasons are endless...I like the girl but I can't live with her. That's it...she's too loud, she loves to be the centre of attention to much. She doesn't talk to you, she has a 3-way conversation with the mirror. She's very camera aware, " and "the hygiene thing, she has double standards, she'll leave dirty clothes on the kitchen side when we're preparing food, " but then she doesn't like "her cup being touched by another person." She added, "she thinks everything is associated with her, " and "she plays up on this little girl thing, innocent - she so isn't. She's older than Imogen and Imogen is so much more mature."

Glyn nominated Richard and Aisleyne
Glyn nominated Richard because "he has annoyed me a lot over the past week. He's irritating to live with...he always speaks at the wrong time...he's eating constantly. ..he sleeps throughout the day." He added, "I do still believe he's got a game-plan. He's been going round saying 'let's get rid of the plastics, and that's like Imogen and I really like her. Like when Lisa went, he was really happy and I wanted to cry." He also nominated Richard because of the way he acted in the Majorettes task, "he told me 'you handle the group now.' He was marching around and that made me tempered."

Glyn voted for Aisleyne because "when she came to the house I found her very attractive, I liked her personality as well. Now she's really changed. She talks about her ex-boyfriend and different reggae music I've never heard of....she talks about different stuff that I don't know about " and "it's irritating when she's drunk - she only gets drink from 1 bottle." He also nominated her because "she shouts over me " and "why bitch about someone...and go up to them and cuddle them."

Imogen voted for Richard and Susie
Imogen nominated Richard because "he's a bully...it's annoying, he doesn't help out very much and when he does, he just does very little, " and "he eats a lot of food." She also voted for him because "he does belittle people...he doesn't talk to me much, he often stares at me. He has no interest in what I have to say, he looks through me. He makes me feel like I'm worthless, really invaluable." She concluded, "he's on a big game and he's constantly playing it...he can be quite fake."

She nominated Susie because "I like her but I just don't know why she's here...she's really enjoying herself but doesn't join in on a lot of stuff. She doesn't join in on a lot of stuff and doesn't stay up late and talk. She's happily married and I don't know why she wants to come into the house if she's got such a good life. Her life is absolutely amazing so what's missing? " She added, "when Glyn was sick she was really disgusted and said he should sleep in the bath. He's 18 years old, he's just normal. If you come into a house with people, don't be so disgusted...when he was sick and went out to the kitchen sink and was sick over the dishes and she threw them out...she looked mortified. You've just got to expect it when you come into a house like this. I didn't like the way she handled the situation." She also voted for Susie because "I can't have a conversation with her like I can with the other housemates because she's older. She always wants a cup of tea...she's boring...I have to watch what I say when the other housemates wouldn't really care...if I swear and I've had a few drinks I think she thinks I've got a foul mouth."


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 27, 2006)

pt 2:

Lea nominated Aisleyne and Susie
Lea nominated Aisleyne because "she's changed. She's not the same girl she used to be. She used to be fun. I find her quite harsh sometimes...harsh I the sense that she has an opinion and no-on else can have an opinion. She gets really quite nasty. I don't like that quality." She added, "I don't like the way she acts...she seems quite bitchy, seems really false and really fake...she slags Nikki off for walking around with her g-string on, being in the bath with bubbles when she's walking around with her boobs out. Don't slag off other people." She also voted for her because, "she's changed the way she speaks. She never spoke like that and now she's putting on a stupid voice. She a totally different person now and I'm bored of it. I can't get my head around why she's changed. She's quite negative and nasty, she used to be really nice but now she's just different to the girl what she was when she first came in."

Lea voted for Susie because "since she's been in here the atmosphere has changed something rotten but she's too posh to be in here. The way she was with Glyn was totally out of order. She's well posh and she's dead nice but people apologise for farting and burping and swearing - they never used to...they're too scared to let their hair down and p*ss about and stuff."

Mikey voted for Richard and Susie
Mikey nominated Richard because "I don't really like him. He does my head in. He's a greedy arse - all he ever does is sleep and eat. He doesn't add any fun to the house...he just stares...he just sleeps a lot and eats a lot, goes to bed early every night. Chill out a bit and get out from Susie's a*se." Also, "we were discussing the meaning of life yesterday and he always thinks everything he says is right. I'm quite an analytical person...he was criticising a lot of things. He doesn't like being in the wrong or being analysed." He also voted him because, "when we're in a one on one conversation he's alright but then as soon as he gets back with the group he's just different...he's two-faced. He'll spend a considerable amount of time talking to me and then the next day he won't acknowledge me. I don't understand his problem. I know he doesn't like me, he knows I can see through him."

He voted for Susie because "she doesn't need to be here because she's up her own ar*e " and because of the time "when Glyn was drunk....if you step down from your high horse for a minute, he's 18, he made a mistake but she said let's keep him in the bathroom, make him sleep in the bath. He's got as much right to sleep in the bedroom as anyone. If you don't want to drink that's fine bit if someone else drinks, an 18 year old guy has to much to drink, big deal." He added, "she doesn't do anything, add anything to the house...she said we're living in squalor...if you've got a problem with it, try hovering up! " He also said, "she doesn't bring anything to the table, she goes to bed early, she drinks a cup of tea...I like to be around people who are fun and Susie's not fun. If Susie was gone, nothing would be missing. I can't have a conversation with her for more than a minute...she's fussy and boring."


Nikki voted for Aisleyne and Susie
Explaining her vote for Aisleyne, Nikki said, "I just don't know where I stand with her...sometimes she's so nice to me...but then the next minute she won't even talk to me...She's just playing a game, there's something not right. And she whispers all the time...and it really upsets me." Nikki went on, "she always steals everybody's alcohol when she's pissed, " adding, "She can't bear the fact that I'm close to Pete." Nikki also complained of Aisleyne's smoking habits, "Leaving fag butts all over the garden is f**king disgusting! "

Nikki voted for Susie because she feels scrutinised by her." I can't tolerate it anymore...I don't like to be watched...she's always in the kitchen and I hate it so much, it's my private time...all I ask is for a bit of space! " Nikki added, "I feel like I have to watch my Ps and Qs...she just stands there and judges me, I hate it...If I want to swear, I'll swear."

Pete nominated Susie and Aisleyne.
His reasons for choosing Susie were based on her wanting to throw the dishes away in the sink after Glyn had vomited." The other day when Glyn was being sick...she got a bit over the top...it made me feel a bit disappointed with her reactions; there's no need to act like that." He added that he found her reaction "a bit childish " and put it down to her being "a posh bird ".

Regarding Aisleyne, Pete noted that she had recently cheated in a couple of tasks and games which was "not very nice ". He said, "Lea told me that she slagged Lea off behind her back...I didn't really believe it...she shouldn't be doing it cos Lea's her mate....if she has, then I'm not very happy about that ".

Richard voted for Imogen and Aisleyne
On Imogen, Richard said: "She's just bland, boring, dull and doesn't really do much, " he said, comparing Imogen to "an inanimate object ". He added, "She's one of the remaining Plastics and she's gotta go." Richard went on to say he found himself looking for "holes in the side of her head....for traces of a lobotomy ". He also commented that he found it "really rude " when Imogen chose to communicate with Glyn in Welsh.

Richard said of Aisleyne, "The last week she's really changed and really got in there with Imogen...very quickly becoming a Plastic." He explained that their "gossiping " and "eye-rolling " made him suspicious." What is she saying about myself behind my back? " He went on to remark that, "she's really dirty...sticks her gum on the floor " and "pulling hair out and into a bowl ". He added, "All her little habits have started to get to me."

Susie voted for Nikki and Imogen
Her motives for choosing Nikki were, "I just don't like the temper tantrums and the hysteria...it's becoming a bit boring." Susie explained, "She enjoys drama...and I don't." She went on to talk about her "bit of selfishness, cause it's Nikki's World...there's one rule for Nikki and one rule for the rest of us...as long as everything is going her way, that's OK. She doesn't really think about her actions."

Susie nominated Imogen because, "I'm not sure how to take her...I didn't bond with her initially...she had no interest in me." Susie felt that her behaviour had changed due to new dynamics in the house and that Imogen "is trying very hard to be friendly " now that her friends have been evicted.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2006)

Imogen to Lea (intended as a compliment) - 'cos y'know that you do everything that young people do anyway...'


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 27, 2006)

Richard - "Let me see....do I want to watch paint dry or ...stay up and chat with Imogen".

Bwhahaa.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 27, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Richard - "Let me see....do I want to watch paint dry or ...stay up and chat with Imogen".
> 
> Bwhahaa.



The swine.


----------



## Celt (Jun 28, 2006)

ok - i suppose i am watching the live feed - but what the fuck is the task?  Aislene Pete glyn and Mikey seem fairly determined to do whatever it is and it look as though lea was taking part Nikki is stomping round saying why don't we just say no were not doing it, .  Mikey seems to have found leadership qualities and seems to be keeping morale up. 

ah well al will be explained in time - its getting kind of tedious isn't it  

and to jump in before the "its disgraceful why watch it - get a life"   I can focus on this with a sense that I have nothing to do with it and while I'm watching it my frazzled brain is resting before I go on to go back to my own pretty difficult life.


----------



## pk (Jun 28, 2006)

I liked Richard's comment to Nikki re: the banana.

"Why don't you sit on it Nicki, it might cheer you up"


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 28, 2006)

Absolute class. They've got an outside task that's going to take all night. They've had a little sing-a-long and a joke and Nikki has been in cracking form, but within three hours Aisleyne, Mikey and Glyn are at each others' throats, screaming and shouting and Pete is spluttering *WANKER!* every ten seconds. Excitement at last, this is just what the doctor ordered - great telly! 
But there's one small problem. Richard is called to the diary room and emerges to tell them they have to be quiet because they're in a residential area and it's past eleven o' clock. They go back to playing i-spy instead. Tumbleweed...

I've said it before and I'll say it again - Endemol = muppets.


----------



## TV_Helen (Jun 28, 2006)

Why didn't they base it at Pinewood? That's in the middle of nowhere. Then they could also have 2 houses as planned but they actually be some distance from each other with no chance of one set overhearring the other.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 28, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> ...they're in a residential area...


I thought they were on a studio backlot?


----------



## TV_Helen (Jun 28, 2006)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> I thought they were on a studio backlot?



They are but it's right in the middle of a London suburb. They're just above the south-western tip of Maxwell Park in this map, at the southernmost point of Imperial Studios (actually Elstree film studios).


http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.s...srf&searchp=newsearch.srf&ax=519604&ay=196857


----------



## thefuse (Jun 28, 2006)

TV_Helen said:
			
		

> The other garden has always been there and could be seen on every final night as they always show an aerial view of the house as the lead-in / lead-out of the adverts. You can also see it on Google Earth and it's even clearer on www.flashearth.com.


those images on flashearth must be a few years old. theres a pool in the garden next door to us that was built a few years ago and isnt visible on flashearth.


----------



## sparkling (Jun 28, 2006)

This series has become so boring now I'm seriously thinking of giving up on it and can honestly say I just don't care who might win now.

The early week with Shabaz was riveting but since then the interesting, albeit annoying characters have been booted off so we have no Sezer to bully and boast, no Grace to bitch and moan and no Lisa to stomp and shout.

These characters seemed to provide a foil against the others who are now seemingly competing to be Mr Nice or Ms Reasonable.  Even Pete and Glyn are boring with no horrible people for their niceness to shine against.  I have even found myself half enjoying Mickey who previously was Mr Boring and Bland and what is happening with Leah?  She seems to be turning into a Les Dawson character and I half expect her to be wearing a pinny with old slippers anyday soon.

Shall we all just give up and get out into the sunshine instead?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 28, 2006)

Know how you feel sparkling but.....lets hope the second house and new ppl will stir things up (she says optimitically). 

Although, playing out in the sunshine....sounds good! Put kettle on chuck!


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 28, 2006)

There was a documentary (I use the term lightly) on Men&Motors last night about Lea's porn film. She, the producer and the male 'actor' were being filmed in the run up to the making of the thing and also while they were actually making it. The general gist was that it was her first porn movie, she hadn't had sex in months and she was doing it as a way of liberating herself after a breakup. 

She looked slightly different in her face (couldn't put my finger on it - maybe her nose or her eyebrows) and the producer tried to convince her co-star that she was a transsexual.

It seems to me that her going on BB and her porn video were very much planned to be interlinked (rather than a dirty little secret that she didn't want digging up). Lot of money for everyone concerned so you can't really blame them.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 28, 2006)

I've decided, I rather like Richard after all. He's been accused of being a bully, and I despise the guts of bullies, yet I don't think he is. He just speaks his mind - albeit in a bitchy way much of the time. But I do think he cuts through a lot of the bullshit and often speaks sense.


----------



## aqua (Jun 28, 2006)

I've decided this is just bollocks this year 

I remember when the house got split into 2 (the year with Jade and Kate and the fireman bloke) and none of them heard anything 

whats the point of doing something if they already know? Its fucking stupid and the team producing/directing/coming up with ideas need a fucking rocket up their arse 

Bring back the silly tasks, I loved the one with the sugar cube tower


----------



## TV_Helen (Jun 28, 2006)

It's BB4.2!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 28, 2006)

Some tales from the tabs:

Pete's drug hell.

The house is rat-infested.

Any Other? Jayne Kitt.


----------



## aqua (Jun 28, 2006)

orangesnlemons - do you have nothing better to do?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 28, 2006)

I have my reasons.  
Nah, tbh there's nothing happening 'till friday now (when Aisleyne goes into the new house). Time for the beach, it's a lovely day.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 28, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> Bring back the silly tasks, I loved the one with the sugar cube tower



Isn't Bubble still going round getting people to try and break his eating sweetcorn with a toothpick record he did as a task?


----------



## zenie (Jun 28, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Some tales from the tabs:
> 
> Pete's drug hell.





> One of Pete's friends told the Mirror: "We would cook up the liquid Ketamine to make the powder then snort it on nights out.
> 
> 
> "We were all really into it as an experiment - but Pete got more involved than the rest of us."



Yeh right of course he did and you didn't!

Wankers


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 28, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Some tales from the tabs:
> 
> Pete's drug hell.


Hee hee, he really is the urban choice aint he!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 28, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Yeh right of course he did and you didn't!
> 
> Wankers





Oooh I don't know - fair enough if it's really 'a friend', since Mooncat tells us that Pete was positively _encouraging_ his friends to make as much money out of him as possible, whether the stories were true or not (and as was pointed out, this was at a time when k was still perfectly legal  )....


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 28, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I have my reasons.
> Nah, tbh there's nothing happening 'till friday now (when Aisleyne goes into the new house). Time for the beach, it's a lovely day.



Have you gone to the beach yet? or are you still reading about BB on the internet? (like everyone else)


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 28, 2006)

Blimey, this thread's dropped right down. 

Is anyone still watching or has Lea driven you all away?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 28, 2006)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> Have you gone to the beach yet? or are you still reading about BB on the internet? (like everyone else)



Yes ta, was a bit breezy but otherwise very fine indeed.  
Should be quite a good episode tonight...


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 28, 2006)

Haha, they have to fail the task to pass and only Imogen knows this. Miss 'Blab' is the secret saboteur.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 28, 2006)

Bear in mind that this task was designed to last for 48hrs...


----------



## thefuse (Jun 28, 2006)

they had to explain what sabotage meant to imogen. bless her  

she was quite sweet as she was failing it though


----------



## zoooo (Jun 28, 2006)

Her being so thick annoys me. 
But when she was failing the task, I actually liked her for a moment.  
If they gave her more to do, she could actually turn it around a bit, I think.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 29, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Some tales from the tabs:
> 
> Pete's drug hell.






> "He started doing more and more Ketamine and I was worried about him." The friend claims things came to a head during a New Year techno party in Lewes, East Sussex.



I was at that party, in an old fire station. I also remember hearing about that person getting killed on the railway while on K.

Someone on the brighton party scene has obviously been making a bit of extra pocket money.


----------



## sparkling (Jun 29, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> Blimey, this thread's dropped right down.
> 
> Is anyone still watching or has Lea driven you all away?



Started watching it but was totally bored and switched it off and went to sleep early.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 29, 2006)

*educational note*

Did anyone see Aisleyne's "general knowledge" test? A caller had to guess whether she'd know the answers to a series of questions. Given that she had evinced pride at not knowing her four times table, the caller wisely plumped for the negative option in every case.

Question: Who was the first British monarch to get divorced?
Aisleyne: What's a monarch?

Question: Who was the youngest member of the Beatles?
Aisleyne: Bono.  

*waits to check next Private Eye's "Dumb Britain*


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm frightened because from some angles, Lea is starting to look vaguely attractive..... 

Aishleyne's wardrobe has gone considerably downhill lately. Looked like she was wearing stuff off Cleethorpes Sunday market ca1983 last night.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 29, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> Her being so thick annoys me.
> But when she was failing the task, I actually liked her for a moment.
> If they gave her more to do, she could actually turn it around a bit, I think.



I suspect its a language thing
Although shes from a far more anglicised area of wales shes first language welsh.
She'll be translating like mad anything she doesnt understand. I have a friend who has a 1st degree with honours and gets stuck on english words and phrases- mostrecently I had to explain "why buy a dog to bark yourself" becuase she justdidnt understand.


----------



## tommers (Jun 29, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I mostrecently I had to explain "why buy a dog to bark yourself" becuase she justdidnt understand.



I've not heard that one before and I'm english.

sure you haven't just made up your own language?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 29, 2006)

Thank god for the kind English people explaining stuff to their bilingual friends over the border!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 29, 2006)

LMHF is Welsh.


----------



## scarecrow (Jun 29, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> I've not heard that one before and I'm english.
> 
> sure you haven't just made up your own language?



I've heard of it and it makes sense...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 29, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> I've not heard that one before and I'm english.
> 
> sure you haven't just made up your own language?


maybe youre just unable to use google


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm sure tommers doesn't _really_ think LMHF has made up her own language sc.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 29, 2006)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Thank god for the kind English people explaining stuff to their bilingual friends over the border!


PMSL. I AM welsh
Im just english speaking

fortunately shes happy to help me with the stuff I dont 'get' when my kids bring welsh homework home


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 29, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> LMHF is Welsh.



Sorry LMFH! I was being a bit of a 'chip on his shoulder' wanker. I've had a cup of tea and feel much better.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 29, 2006)

You know the only thing which puts me off learning welsh is having nobody to practice it on who wont royally and deservedly take the piss when I get it spectacularly wrong


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh dear....lots of people have left their senses of humour in bed this morning it seems.

I thought tommers joke was funny myself. 



((((( tommers  ))))))


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 29, 2006)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> I've had a cup of tea and feel much better.




 



Offers LMHF and scarecrow a cup of tea too.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 29, 2006)

Imogen is quite fit though.


----------



## tommers (Jun 29, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I'm sure tommers doesn't _really_ think LMHF has made up her own language sc.



hooray!

you find out who your friends are grumble grumble grumble


----------



## tommers (Jun 29, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Oh dear....lots of people have left their senses of humour in bed this morning it seems.
> 
> I thought tommers joke was funny myself.
> 
> ...



AND my first internet hug.

ah, thanks.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 29, 2006)

You're welcome... 


By the way, you spelt 'shithot' wrong.....it's 'shitot'.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 29, 2006)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Thank god for the kind English people explaining stuff to their bilingual friends over the border!



Well, Aisleyne (see above) is a native English speaker and doesn't know what "monarch" means.

Ditto Lisa with "debutante".


----------



## tommers (Jun 29, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> You're welcome...
> 
> 
> By the way, you spelt 'shithot' wrong.....it's 'shitot'.



yeah, I was debating that.

I went with the correct spelling, rather than the Lea version.  It may change later.


----------



## astral (Jun 29, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Well, Aisleyne (see above) is a native English speaker and doesn't know what "monarch" means.
> 
> Ditto Lisa with "debutante".




Half of me thinks that they are putting this on.  Is it really possible to get to your late 20's and not have heard of the monarchy?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 29, 2006)

astral said:
			
		

> Is it really possible to get to your late 20's and not have heard of the monarchy?


i hope this will be the case for all people one day ...


----------



## exosculate (Jun 29, 2006)

astral said:
			
		

> Half of me thinks that they are putting this on.  Is it really possible to get to your late 20's and not have heard of the monarchy?




I think its sabotage. But don't tell Imogen that.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 29, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i hope this will be the case for all people one day ...



amen


----------



## john x (Jun 29, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i hope this will be the case for all people one day ...


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 29, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I think its sabotage. But don't tell Imogen that.



The difference being, of course, that English is Imogen's second language.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 29, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Well, Aisleyne (see above) is a native English speaker and doesn't know what "monarch" means.
> 
> Ditto Lisa with "debutante".



I think those two are just thick


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 29, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> The difference being, of course, that English is Imogen's second language.



I don't think that's the case. She has a South-Wales accent so it's more likely that she learned Welsh at school, maybe from primary school age. I might be wrong.

Glyn is from North Wales where the first language is Welsh.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 29, 2006)

So shes south walian so what?? Thereare pleanty of 1st language welsh speakers in south wales, particularly in the south west

shes 1st language welsh, you dont speak fluent welsh from learning it at primary school


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 29, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> So shes south walian so what?? Thereare pleanty of 1st language welsh speakers in south wales, particularly in the south west



Yes, I must admit I didn't think of the South West. I've never met a 1st language Welsh speaker here in the Valleys, though. Not saying they don't exist, just that they are more rare.



> shes 1st language welsh, you dont speak fluent welsh from learning it at primary school



I was thinking of Welsh schools. I know a few fellow parents who send their children to Welsh speaking schools even though English is the first language at home.

Edit: Looking at a profile of her it says she is 'fluent in Welsh' and that she's from Llanelli.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 29, 2006)

which makes them bilingual


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 29, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> which makes them bilingual



Which doesn't excuse her from not knowing what 'sabotage' means. Especially since she has a degree in health studies and _psychology_.


----------



## girasol (Jun 29, 2006)

I think Imogen is allright and she's far from stupid.  She's not an entertainer, true, but if I had to spend any time with anyone from BB without going insane she would definetely be one of them, along with Glyn and Pete.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 29, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> Which doesn't excuse her from not knowing what 'sabotage' means. Especially since she has a degree in health studies and _psychology_.



Now you mention it! Anyone who has a degree of any sort OUGHT to know what "sabotage" means, unless things have been dumbed down even more since my last consultation.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 29, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> Which doesn't excuse her from not knowing what 'sabotage' means. Especially since she has a degree in health studies and _psychology_.


BUt given that she speaks two languages I dont think its terribly suprising that she doesnt know what every last word of each means, degree or not


----------



## foo (Jun 29, 2006)

i thought Glyn was the only one who Welsh is a first language. i'm sure Imogen is Welsh - but an English speaking Welsh person (who can also speak Welsh).

anyway, in comparison to ALL the previous BB's, this one's a pile of poo innit?


----------



## Rollem (Jun 29, 2006)

*welsh brother*




			
				foo said:
			
		

> anyway, in comparison to ALL the previous BB's, this one's a pile of poo *innit*?


should that be "isn't it?"


----------



## foo (Jun 29, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> should that be "isn't it?"




don't you start! 

i've got a grammar fascist in the main office next to me as it happens. she brought something back from the printer for me earlier - and on her way she was tutting about my grammar. 

she's just popped her head cheerily in - and told me she's got a bit of spare time a shortly, so she could correct it for me. 

go for it.

knock yourself out you nutter.


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 29, 2006)

It's complete pants. 

It peaked too soon, and some of them in there promised so much and deliverd so, so little. 

I really wanted to like Lea. I thought she was from the porn world and wanted to better herself, and I thought good for her. But now she just makes me cringe. She's just tragic, she doesn't even know how to laugh at herself, I really think she should go before she humiliates herself any more.

Pete is adorable but clearly done in by the rest of them. Imogen and Mikey are just a waste of space, Suzy is from outer space, Glyn's bored, and our only hope of action seems to be Richard, Aislyn and Nikki. If any of them go, they may as well just evict the lot.

Roll on the new house, this one is a right let down.


----------



## foo (Jun 29, 2006)

i should've said 'for whom' up there ^^ shouldn't i?



i'm going to ask susan to beat me with a printer cartridge.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 29, 2006)

I think this yearswas good but its getting boring
roll on tomorrow


----------



## john x (Jun 29, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> she's just popped her head cheerily in - and told me she's got a bit of spare time a shortly, so she could correct it for me.
> 
> go for it.
> 
> knock yourself out you nutter.



You're funny!  

john x


----------



## foo (Jun 29, 2006)

<knocked back> 

why thank you John!  

lilmisshissyfit - what's happening tomorrow then?

edit: oh the new house. is it true that some of the housemates heard the builders knocking it up? do they know about it?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 29, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> I don't think that's the case. She has a South-Wales accent so it's more likely that she learned Welsh at school, maybe from primary school age. I might be wrong.



I was thinking the same thing.....her English is definately as good if not better than her Welsh....


----------



## foo (Jun 29, 2006)

i know one thing. 

after watching this year's BB i'm never calling anyone 'babe' or 'babes' ever again.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 29, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> <knocked back>
> 
> why thank you John!
> 
> ...



I dont think so yet
but yes 5 new housemates in their own little house with aisleyne for company in 'er yaaahhhd'

should be interesting for a couple of days then the fun will really begin next friday


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 29, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> i know one thing.
> 
> after watching this year's BB i'm never calling anyone 'babe' or 'babes' ever again.



 

me neither!


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 29, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> <knocked back>
> 
> why thank you John!
> 
> ...



If they know, I really don't think I can be botherd anymore. 

Orangeanlemons will know...


----------



## foo (Jun 29, 2006)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> me neither!



embarrassing isn't it?


----------



## foo (Jun 29, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I dont think so yet
> but yes 5 new housemates in their own little house with aisleyne for company in 'er yaaahhhd'
> 
> should be interesting for a couple of days then the fun will really begin next friday



is it definitely aisleyne then? i thought they'd do it on friday with the public vote. 

anyway, i'd seriously prefer her over that bland space-case with the scary boobs, susie.


----------



## han (Jun 29, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I think Imogen is allright and she's far from stupid.  She's not an entertainer, true, but if I had to spend any time with anyone from BB without going insane she would definetely be one of them, along with Glyn and Pete.



Yep I agree - well, she's pretty two faced - but as far as being bearable to live with, I reckon 1st would be Pete, 2nd Glyn, 3rd Mikey, 4th Imogen, and the rest would just have me slitting my wrists after a few hours in their company, I reckon....


----------



## exosculate (Jun 29, 2006)

Why is it so bloody boring?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 29, 2006)

Lea - 'No I won't be civil - it's not in my nature.'



<titter>


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 29, 2006)

*Lea*

Gosh she's getting through the kitchen roll isn't she, what with all the bawling and blowing her nose...


----------



## exosculate (Jun 29, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> The difference being, of course, that English is Imogen's second language.



I think her first language is _stupid_.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 29, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> If they know, I really don't think I can be botherd anymore.
> 
> Orangeanlemons will know...




They know.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 29, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> is it definitely aisleyne then? i thought they'd do it on friday with the public vote.
> 
> anyway, i'd seriously prefer her over that bland space-case with the scary boobs, susie.


In the absence of anything cringeworthy from sooze yeah i reckon so It will be aisleyne
Thats only becuase Lea, Nicky and Richard arent up for eviction though. They'd have gone waaay before aisleyne I think


----------



## chio (Jun 29, 2006)

They need to get Lea and her comedy tits out of there ASAP


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 29, 2006)

If they dont they are going to run out of loo roll

Shes menopausal


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 29, 2006)

What did Lea do that kicked it all off with Aisleyne?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh Good Grief....pull yourself together you silly child!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 29, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> What did Lea do that kicked it all off with Aisleyne?


She looked down on her to the point whereshe wouldnt look at her( to be fair I think aisleyne had the measure of leas/Nicki's manipulating and had started bitching)
Then aisleyne thought fuck it, Im up for eviction, Ill give it what for


----------



## exosculate (Jun 29, 2006)

Lea has incredibly low self esteem, combined with a pinch of paranoia and a scoop of dumbness - makes for some very peculiar yet some how compelling viewing.

BB is on the up again..........

Maybe........


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 29, 2006)

She's also unfortunately absolutely incapable of facing up to the fact that some fault may lie with her - she just denies any responsibility for any of these situations occurring - which is why it's a cycle that's just going to repeat itself....


----------



## milesy (Jun 29, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Gosh she's getting through the kitchen roll isn't she, what with all the bawling and blowing her nose...



yes, and it's all on _national TV_


----------



## chio (Jun 29, 2006)

Is there any other sort of TV?

Apart from Channel M and no bugger watches, let alone appears on, that


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 29, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> yes, and it's all on _national TV_





 Did you read the Jeremy Kyle article too milesy?


----------



## milesy (Jun 29, 2006)

no.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 29, 2006)

I can't believe you just told me that milesy....  ....here, _in the book forum_....


----------



## thefuse (Jun 29, 2006)

i enjoyed pete and glynn's 'stupid males' conversation in the toilet.
'i didnt do anything did i?'
'no mate. i didnt did i?'
'nah'  


(not quoted precisely btw)


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 29, 2006)

^^^

Nicked  from Charlie Brooker on Jeremy Kyle....





> Back to the programme itself, which is infected by a curious linguistic virus: everyone in the studio uses the phrase "on national television" at least five times per minute, meaning the show consists entirely of exchanges like this:
> 
> Seacow: "Oh, so you're admitting, on national television, that you cheated?"
> 
> ...


----------



## thefuse (Jun 29, 2006)

bless em. they're all excited to be on the telly


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 29, 2006)

This could actually be very very good! If (when) Aisleyne goes into the other house then Lea will think that the public voted her out because they took Lea's side over Aisleyne's in the fights (wrong!!). That will then give her the "Maxwell-boost", making her thing the public love her and that she can get away with being even more of a prick! (Basically she'll stop playing the crying baby victim and start bossing people around, as would be expected from any self respecting "people's champion") This will generate more hatred of her, which will in turn make the show better (as we need a hate figure to focus on or we don't really know what to do, think Americans/bin Laden) What would be EVEN MORE better is if Aisleyne can watch the other housemates on a TV in the other house (like Michelle and the other one could in the Nadia BB) Not only will Lea's head pop when Aisleyne returns, Aisleyne will also have plenty of ammo for lots of fights! (Plus there's also the added extra of Aisleyne hearing one of her "friends" bitch about her for added arguments and added entertainment!!)

Of course, it might end up being really shit...


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 29, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> They know.



How come? Who said what?


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 29, 2006)

I missed it tonight. What happened? Has it kicked off with Ash and Lea then?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 29, 2006)

Will somebody please shoot Lea?


----------



## chriswill (Jun 30, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> Is there any other sort of TV?
> 
> Apart from Channel M and no bugger watches, let alone appears on, that



I watch channel M 


FCUM's prgram is on there.


----------



## MariaBabe20 (Jun 30, 2006)

I want Lea to be up for eviction next, she is sooooooooooooooo annoying!!!  I feel sorry for poor Pete especially, as she keeps swooping on him and going, "You've changed since you come in here. You've changed so much. You used to be so different. You've just changed so much."
FUCK OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Plus I'm so glad Grace left, you know when she chucked that water over Suzie? I'm no Suzie fan, but that just made me so angry, I just wanted to slap that Grace's stupid snobby face to wipe that stupid smirk off her gormless fish face!!!!


----------



## thefuse (Jun 30, 2006)

MariaBabe20 said:
			
		

> I want Lea to be up for eviction next, she is sooooooooooooooo annoying!!!  I feel sorry for poor Pete especially, as she keeps swooping on him and going, "You've changed since you come in here. You've changed so much. You used to be so different. You've just changed so much."
> FUCK OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


he's in for an eye opener when he comes out and sees what's she's really been getting upset about isnt he.
its interesting to see how thick us blokes can be when dealing with the other sex though. i was at a school reunion recently and one of the women was telling me how much she used to fancy me. i said i knew nothing about it and she said i must have been the only person at school who didnt.    
annoying really because she was really nice.


----------



## sparkling (Jun 30, 2006)

Can anyone give me a brief synopsis of last nights prog?  Although I have given up on giving up my time to watch this boring lot I still like reading this thread...very entertaining...and would still vaguely like to know if anything stimulaing or amusing is happening.


----------



## foo (Jun 30, 2006)

well i saw Ash give it to Lea - i didn't even think it was even _that_ bad. she could've said so much more. 

basically it was about Lea's constant manipulation of the group. 

and how did Lea handle it?

more tearful manipulation.

that woman is revolting. 

and Pete still seems to be wrapped within her cloying grasp. he just can't see it.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 30, 2006)

lea threw a glass and smashed it.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 30, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> and Pete still seems to be wrapped within her cloying grasp. he just can't see it.



I just dont think he gives a shit.
Hes  one of the only ones in there who isnt taking it seriously


----------



## sparkling (Jun 30, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> lea threw a glass and smashed it.




....and thats it?  Thats the total sum of the excitement or thrills generated on this BB?   Compared to other years or even the early weeks, Leah throwing a glass is pretty tame stuff.  <yawn> seems I made the right decision last night to do something else.


----------



## foo (Jun 30, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I just dont think he gives a shit.
> Hes  one of the only ones in there who isnt taking it seriously



maybe, but then why was he getting upset on her behalf in the diary room saying stuff like, 'just cos she cries a lot, it doesn't mean she's a manipulator' 

i think he's well embroiled in her nasty clutches tbh. 

he'll probably see what a daft sod he's been when he's out and watches it back. i find him a bit weak actually - but i do still like him. 

after finding him a dullard, i have to say mikey's going up in my opinion, if only because he seems to have a handle on what's going on - and finds all the bitching and paranoia annoying.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 30, 2006)

Ok rumour time......

Either sooze or ash are off up the stairs tonight as we know. 
But rumour has it thatwhen they get into the 'new house' they will have to immediately choose one of the new housemates for eviction.

Only that person wont go into the outside world, they will go into the present house as the new housemate and be unable to tell the others whats going on 

I hope it happens, sounds interesting


----------



## han (Jun 30, 2006)

Gosh, Lea is unbearable isn't she.

She needs to take some Valium, or something, she's driving everyone up the wall!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 30, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> maybe, but then why was he getting upset on her behalf in the diary room saying stuff like, 'just cos she cries a lot, it doesn't mean she's a manipulator'
> 
> i think he's well embroiled in her nasty clutches tbh.
> 
> ...



Good points well made I like Mikey now too, espeically after the Glyn spewing incident


----------



## han (Jun 30, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> well i saw Ash give it to Lea - i didn't even think it was even _that_ bad. she could've said so much more.
> 
> basically it was about Lea's constant manipulation of the group.
> 
> ...



It's hideous isn't it! She draaaags people into her paranoid, poisoned mind and swamps them until they are practically drowning in her paranoia.

Aarrghghg! Let me up for air! Heeeeelppp!!!


----------



## sparkling (Jun 30, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Good points well made I like Mikey now too, espeically after the Glyn spewing incident




He was very sweet and it made me laugh when he was reassuring Glyn.  It was like an older man talking through an initiation ceremony with a yonger boy/man.  I had the feeling that Mickey was passing on his wisdom and experience in the world of drinking and wimmin.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 30, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> i should've said 'for whom' up there ^^ shouldn't i?



At least you didn't say "should of". By the way, can't your keyboard do upper case?


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 30, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I dont think so yet
> but yes 5 new housemates in their own little house with aisleyne for company in 'er yaaahhhd'
> 
> should be interesting for a couple of days then the fun will really begin next friday



Hope her "yaaahhhd" doesn't get "dutty"!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jun 30, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> He was very sweet and it made me laugh when he was reassuring Glyn.  It was like an older man talking through an initiation ceremony with a yonger boy/man.  I had the feeling that Mickey was passing on his wisdom and experience in the world of drinking and wimmin.



He talks to Glyn just like that though doesnt he??
Eyyy Glynboy who'd ya fancy outa dems then???


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 30, 2006)

with mikey, I just can't get past his horrible views re. women - though he seems pretty alright with the women in the house.

but I thought he was completely sane and a good lad when glyn was poorly.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Jun 30, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> with mikey, I just can't get past his horrible views re. women - though he seems pretty alright with the women in the house.
> 
> but I thought he was completely sane and a good lad when glyn was poorly.



Dear Tank Girl,

Could you please empty your PM box ? I did not want to start a thread, so I thought I'd stalk you instead  

Kind regards,

JebusCat


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 30, 2006)

emptied 

x


----------



## AllStarMe (Jun 30, 2006)

Watching Lea have her little tantrum last night was so embarassing. I really wish Ash had elaborated a bit more as to why she thinks that Lea is manipulative, but then I guess that might have been a bit harsh...but still, I think she deserves it. I mean someone needs to open the silly bints eyes!!

I really wanted to slap her when she was sitting on the bed staring straight ahead, not moving or anything when Ash walked in, could she be anymore of a "victim"


----------



## Georgie Porgie (Jun 30, 2006)

Bah.

Everyone is sooo incredibly dull!

Even Pete, while mildly amusing and interesting in a curious way, at first.. is just another dull hippy inside.

It's saying something that Glynn offers the most potential excitment in there.

Bah.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 30, 2006)

Glyn certainly knows how to make a good sandwich...ham, coleslaw, tomato ketchup, salt & vinegar crisps, and black pudding.

Mmm mmm mmmmmm


----------



## AllStarMe (Jun 30, 2006)

That sandwich combo amazed me! 
So utterly random! Tomato ketchup AND coleslaw???


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 30, 2006)

Friday 'eviction' *oddsflash!*

"Ai!"slyne: 1.04 (1/25)
Snoozy: 17.00 (16/1)

There was a half-arsed attempt to rig the vote a few days ago on Betfair, but I can't see any other result than the queen of bling entering the new house tonight.

Rumours and new housemates:

It's now confirmed that Aisleyne will have to nominate someone to be evicted very quickly - that person will then be secretly moved to the old house and will confront Aisleyne on her return. This does imply that they won't be using the plasma screens to spy on their neighbours (as in the bedsit from BB5) which seems a shame.
The new housemates are more of a mystery. The press has been leaking news that they're all former dry-run contestents (the dread-locked twins - again!) who Aisleyne will already know. I hope this isn't the case, but it wouldn't amaze me. 
The Oz thing seems to be a damp squib at the moment, as does the rumour that they're going to be former HMs, someone's mum, etc etc.
There's still a possibility that it could be Golden Ticket winners, as the few that I've 'seen around' the internet have all vanished over the last two weeks. There's also been a lot of money staked on this, so it could be a goer. Hopefully.

Here's an interesting picture I dug up of Lea before the surgery. I far as I can tell it's genuine. I'm not sure quite how this has affected my perception of her, but for some reason it has. 

Finally, here's a few piccies of the new house from the excellent BBUK site. Looks... interesting!

Text AISLEYNE to 84444 or call 09011 32 33 14


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 30, 2006)

They've gone for those mini Japanese hotel style beds at the back there to save a little space!!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 30, 2006)

Hmmm...so whoever Aisleyne evicts from the secret house goes into the real house...I assume they will be under instructions not to mention anything of the new house otherwise they will all know Aisleyne is coming back...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 30, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Here's an interesting picture I dug up of Lea before the surgery. I far as I can tell it's genuine. I'm not sure quite how this has affected my perception of her, but for some reason it has.



blimey. she'll not be happy if she found out that was knocking its way around the net (assuming it is actually her).


----------



## Rollem (Jun 30, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Hmmm...so whoever Aisleyne evicts from the secret house goes into the real house...I assume they will be under instructions not to mention anything of the new house otherwise they will all know Aisleyne is coming back...


is it guaranteed that they go back into the house?


----------



## Flashman (Jun 30, 2006)

Trouble is they're keeping two idiots in this week, "I don't business, is it cos I is black" and the posh, boring ultra-hygienic one. Surely it would make sense to actually evict one and get somebody interesting in from the other group.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 30, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Hmmm...so whoever Aisleyne evicts from the secret house goes into the real house...I assume they will be under instructions not to mention anything of the new house otherwise they will all know Aisleyne is coming back...



Oh right. Well that's a bit better.


----------



## AllStarMe (Jun 30, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> blimey. she'll not be happy if she found out that was knocking its way around the net (assuming it is actually her).


Im presuming it is her as Ive seen that picture in a number of different articles about BB both online and in papers/magazines.

But of course, you cant always take what you see in print as 100% truth, but I'll just assume its genuine for now I think!


----------



## exosculate (Jun 30, 2006)

AllStarMe said:
			
		

> Im presuming it is her as Ive seen that picture in a number of different articles about BB both online and in papers/magazines.
> 
> But of course, you cant always take what you see in print as 100% truth, but I'll just assume its genuine for now I think!




Looks photoshopped around the neck line to me, and you have to ask why there is not a better quality version of this knocking about.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 30, 2006)

From a pretty good source on BF, brief details of the five going in tonight:

"Spiral" - Irish, teetotal, "DJ". 22 years old.
Jayne - recruitment consultant, likes "getting naked", daughter of 11, 37 years old.
Jennie - scouser, 18 years old.
Jonathan - bouncer, 24 years old.
Michael - gay, 23 years old.

We shall see, but 75% sure of this little lot going in. Jayne has already been outed in the papers, Jennie too I think.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 30, 2006)

Spiral is a bloke I hope...?

We need men!
(Or, apparently, I do.)


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 30, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> is it guaranteed that they go back into the house?


yup.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 30, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> From a pretty good source on BF, brief details of the five going in tonight:
> 
> "Spiral" - Irish, teetotal, "DJ". 22 years old.
> Jayne - recruitment consultant, likes "getting naked", daughter of 11, 37 years old.
> ...



Blimey

Jennies profession = scouser 

Michaels profession = gay


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 30, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Michaels profession = gay



 

Someone for "sexual terrorist" Dickie then


----------



## thefuse (Jun 30, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> By the way, can't your keyboard do upper case?


mine hasnt got upper case either


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 30, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Blimey
> 
> Jennies profession = scouser
> 
> Michaels profession = gay:



Yeah, yeah, it was a c&p  

Another c&p:

Jennie Conner - an 18 year old from Crewe
Jayne Kitt - 37, a single mum of an 11 year old daughter from Slough, who likes getting naked when she isn't recruiting people into jobs.
Glen Coranor - DJ Spiral, 22, from Dublin, a tee totaller.
Michael Cheshire - 23 year old gay man originally from Oldham, now lives in London.
Jonathan Leonard - 24 year old bouncer originally from Cumbria, now lives in Newcastle.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 30, 2006)

Aisleyne 'evicted' with 67.3% of the vote btw.
Identity of the perpetrator of 'BO-gate': undisclosed as yet.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 30, 2006)

Another fantastic fit from Nikki at the beginning there....my favourite so far infact...........none of us are fond of a toothache to be fair...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 30, 2006)

Sorry, it wasn't a toothache was it, it was an ulcer....._LOOK_...... 




















Oh no.
No, it wasn't an ulcer either...it was _a hole in her cheek_.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 30, 2006)

I *heart* pwincess x  

(still think there's a chance that Ai!sleyne will bitch-slap her on the way out mind you - she had to be escorted off the premises in the trial run after she got a bit fightey).


----------



## Masseuse (Jun 30, 2006)

My telly is only receiving programmes from FUCKING BELGIUM


----------



## Looby (Jun 30, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Sorry, it wasn't a toothache was it, it was an ulcer....._LOOK_......
> 
> Bless her though, it sounds like a wisdom tooth is coming through which is bloody painful and she'll probably end up with an abcess. OUCH.
> 
> ...



I love Nikki. I can't help it, she makes me laugh and laugh. 

Aisleyne is a fucking bitch, I think Lea did deserve some of what was said but was there any need to wind Nikki up?
She's a lairy, nasty cow. End of.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 30, 2006)

Anyone catch the chants of "get Lea out!"?
They booed her on the way in dontcha know...


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 30, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> My telly is only receiving programmes from FUCKING BELGIUM



ouch


----------



## thefuse (Jun 30, 2006)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> I love Nikki. I can't help it, she makes me laugh and laugh.
> 
> Aisleyne is a fucking bitch, I think Lea did deserve some of what was said but was there any need to wind Nikki up?
> She's a lairy, nasty cow. End of.


i think totally opposite to you. nikki seriously needs to grow up. she wouldnt last 5 minutes with all that crap round mine.
and ashlyne is funny as fuck. i love the way she winds all the twats up. she'd be more than welcome round mine anytime.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 30, 2006)

I "heart" Aisleyne  


and her warm atire


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 30, 2006)

Ai!sleyne can't believe it. She's quite literally "pinching herself".
Unbelievable.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 30, 2006)

I thought she was going to have a panic attack


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 30, 2006)

On Jonathan:

Way to alienate half your audience before you even get in the fucking house


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 30, 2006)

housemate 1  initial reaction - vain wanker  

NEXT


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 30, 2006)

i like Spiral, can see him n pete getting on.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 30, 2006)

On Aisleyne:

Is she even wearing any knickers under that crepe paper?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 30, 2006)

"Oim Spoiril!"
"Ohmigod! You're Irish!"


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh no not lisa all over again


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 30, 2006)

Bear in mind that Ai!sleyne has to 'evict' someone quickly and to their face - it's going to be Jenni or Jayne. They go straight into the main house.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 30, 2006)

Nah, she's a girl's girl


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 30, 2006)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> Nah, she's a girl's girl



Last voted for: Lea and Nikki.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 30, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Last voted for: Lea and Nikki.



yeah, but they're both total twats

more of a twat vote than a girl vote


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 30, 2006)

What. The. Fuck. Is. Ashleyne. Wearing??? 

That is NOT a dress. It is a piece of see through cheap material draped over her body. And it's fucking awful.

Lordy lordy me.  

I'm liking the new housemates, they seem amazingly and reassuring normal and to have personalities. Well, more of a personality that most of the others anyway. And no boob jobs either


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 30, 2006)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> yeah, but they're both total twats
> 
> more of a twat vote than a girl vote



I don't know who she's going to pick, but I'd put money on Jayne or Jenni.
Rule@1 of Big Brother: Women beware women.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 30, 2006)

Ai!sleyne: "Where's Leroy?"
<a pin drops>
Housemates: "He's called JONATHAN"


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 30, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> I'm liking the new housemates, D



me too,
shame they did'nt put these lot in at the start


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 30, 2006)

'This is my new yard, sorry house, it's a london thing'

No, love, it's a STUPID thing. 

Honestly


----------



## Looby (Jun 30, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> i think totally opposite to you. nikki seriously needs to grow up. she wouldnt last 5 minutes with all that crap round mine.
> and ashlyne is funny as fuck. i love the way she winds all the twats up. she'd be more than welcome round mine anytime.



I do like her too though. I thought she was really nice when she went in, I just don't like bitchy girls and she is a really bitchy girl. 

The new housemates are fab. I really like Spiral, he seems like a genuinely nice guy. and kind of cute now he's out of his tracksuit


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 30, 2006)

I like Aisleyne's dress (although slightly more nipple coverage may have been better) and I'm really glad that she's so happy about the new house.


----------



## pk (Jun 30, 2006)

That Michael, eh?

Never heard of a tantric tosser before.

Looks like I have now.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 30, 2006)

Whilst nikki undoubtedly has some serious issue to deal with, i really really wish she'd just get a grip and grow up. All she does is moan and cry and whinge and if I was in the house I think I would have buried her under all the cushions to muffle the sounds of her incessant noise.


----------



## Supine (Jun 30, 2006)

The "live" internet stream in about 15 minutes behind the TV program!


----------



## pk (Jun 30, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Whilst nikki undoubtedly has some serious issue to deal with



Like what?

Terminally afflicted with the "spoilt little cunt" gene?


----------



## milesy (Jun 30, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> 'This is my new yard, sorry house, it's a london thing'
> 
> No, love, it's a STUPID thing.
> 
> Honestly



what's wrong with saying yard?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 30, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> 'This is my new yard, sorry house, it's a london thing'
> 
> No, love, it's a STUPID thing.
> 
> Honestly



err no love I think you will find that it is a London thing actually

People have been saying it here in south london as long as I can remember

London is a multi cultural place that has adopted parts of language from the many different ethnic groups that have settled here  

but hey only the stupid don't conform to speaking your queens english then eh ?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 30, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> err no love I think you will find that it is a London thing actually
> People have been saying it here in south london as long as I can remember
> London is a multi cultural place that has adopted parts of language from the many different ethnic groups that have settled here
> but hey only the stupid don't conform to speaking your queens english then eh ?



She just referred to the black guy she'd just met as "Leroy". His name is Jonathan.
I'm sorry, but it is a stupid thing. Ai!sleyne is thick as pigshit imho.


----------



## thefuse (Jun 30, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Whilst nikki undoubtedly has some serious issue to deal with, i really really wish she'd just get a grip and grow up. All she does is moan and cry and whinge and if I was in the house I think I would have buried her under all the cushions to muffle the sounds of her incessant noise.


i am generally a very patient and gentle person but i feel that repeatedly punching nikki would be the only way i could cope with her


----------



## exosculate (Jun 30, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah, it was a c&p
> 
> Another c&p:
> 
> ...




I know oranges - I just thought it was funny.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 30, 2006)

Ok, that was the first time I've heard yard being used in that context, I don't live in London, and to me it sounded bloody stupid. And to the new housemates by the looks of things.

But, if you hear it all the time perhaps it doesn't sound so silly. 

And i believe Nikki has had an eating disorder, which is a pretty serious issue to deal with, BUT that in no way excuses her constant childish screaming behaviour.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 30, 2006)

So it's stupid to forget someone's name who you've only just met briefly ? 

Especially when you meet a whole bunch of people in a short space of time in a chaotic environment ?

In that case there must be a lot of stupid people out there.

btw.  I think you'll find that she said afterwards straight away, "sorry you remind me of someone I know outside called leroy"


----------



## exosculate (Jun 30, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Ok, that was the first time I've heard yard being used in that context, I don't live in London, and to me it sounded bloody stupid. And to the new housemates by the looks of things.
> 
> But, if you hear it all the time perhaps it doesn't sound so silly.
> 
> And i believe Nikki has had an eating disorder, which is a pretty serious issue to deal with, BUT that in no way excuses her constant childish screaming behaviour.




If Nikki was my offspring - I'd want child divorce legislation brought in pronto style, in fact I would vigorously campaign for it.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 30, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> i am generally a very patient and gentle person but i feel that repeatedly punching nikki would be the only way i could cope with her



I was orginally going to post that I would have gagged her with gaffer tape or failing that would have done her in, but I thought I would be chastised for my violence towards ickle nikki.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 30, 2006)

I think Aisleyne is probably the smartest in the house actually.

Proved that she is pretty good at thinking on her feet and not giving the game away to the others when she left the diary room. There is a certain streetwise slyness to her imo.


----------



## X-77 (Jun 30, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> She just referred to the black guy she'd just met as "Leroy". His name is Jonathan.
> I'm sorry, but it is a stupid thing. Ai!sleyne is thick as pigshit imho.


she said he reminded her of one of her friends called Leroy...


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 30, 2006)

So...was it good tonight?

I would have watched it but I was too busy getting chucked out of my house by the new landlord that's just bought it, cunt


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 30, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> I think Aisleyne is probably the smartest in the house actually.
> 
> Proved that she is pretty good at thinking on her feet and not giving the game away to the others when she left the diary room. There is a certain streetwise slyness to her imo.



You are kidding, right?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 30, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> So it's stupid to forget someone's name who you've only just met briefly ?
> 
> Especially when you meet a whole bunch of people in a short space of time in a chaotic environment ?
> 
> ...



You have to admit, that's a hell of a faux-pas. Delroy? Winston? Leroy? Ouch. A very poor recovery too imo.
I watch a lot of this and she's thick as mince, believe me...


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 30, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> You are kidding, right?



no dead serious


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 30, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> So...was it good tonight?
> 
> I would have watched it but I was too busy getting chucked out of my house by the new landlord that's just bought it, cunt



(((cyberrose)))

Hope you are settled somewhere for now. What a shitty thing to do. 

It was ok, the new house looks pretty smart, but has very little natural light, so over the weekend with the heatwave forecast it's going to be a nightmare in there. Ashleyne wore something made of turquise net curtain that showed her nipples, and the new housemates seem like decent people.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 30, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> no dead serious



O-kay.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 30, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I would have watched it but I was too busy getting chucked out of my house by the new landlord that's just bought it, cunt



Sorry to hear that. You still in the depths of Leeds 6?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 30, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> You have to admit, that's a hell of a faux-pas. Delroy? Winston? Leroy? Ouch. A very poor recovery too imo.
> I watch a lot of this and she's thick as mince, believe me...



how is a faux pas ???

I think it's quite obvious that you're the one who is hung up about stereotypes and generalisations here. 

please get a life


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 30, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> I think Aisleyne is probably the smartest in the house actually.
> 
> Proved that she is pretty good at thinking on her feet and not giving the game away to the others when she left the diary room. There is a certain streetwise slyness to her imo.



I'm with you, she's definately got her head screwed on, and the way she speaks, it's just an accent, you go to school with people with accents, hang out with them, you talk like them. Before I lived in Lewisham I used to think white girls that spoke with a a 'black girl accent' were lame as fuck. I don't now.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 30, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> 'This is my new yard, sorry house, it's a london thing'
> 
> No, love, it's a STUPID thing.
> 
> Honestly



that made me chuckle out loud (col)


----------



## X-77 (Jun 30, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> You have to admit, that's a hell of a faux-pas. Delroy? Winston? Leroy? Ouch. A very poor recovery too imo.
> I watch a lot of this and she's thick as mince, believe me...


she called him Leroy becaue he reminded her of a friend of hers called Leroy!!!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 30, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> how is a faux pas ???
> 
> I think it's quite obvious that you're the one who is hung up about stereotypes and generalisations here.
> 
> please get a life



I'll try!


----------



## lizzieloo (Jun 30, 2006)

Accidentally calling someone a name you are familar with isn't racism,or anything to do with being thick. we all do it from time to time and her head was ALL OVER THE PLACE at the time,

Never called a teacher mun or dad?

I sometimes (rarely) accidentally call Mr Loo 'Sabre'


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 30, 2006)

When you get a life, can you tell me where you found it as I need to get one too. Ta.


----------



## Supine (Jun 30, 2006)

I used to hear yard as a word used to describe a home ten years ago in london. It's not a stupid thing it's a london thing innit clart.

It's a word used by whites, blacks, turks, greeks, germans or wateva btw.

I also know a black guy called leroy. He doesn't look anything like the lake district bouncer though.

The new rooms are a nice touch to a program that was getting duller by the day imho.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 30, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I'll try!



Can be quite difficult when you're such a BigBrother addict !!!


----------



## thefuse (Jun 30, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> I was orginally going to post that I would have gagged her with gaffer tape or failing that would have done her in, but I thought I would be chastised for my violence towards ickle nikki.


i did consider that i might be judged as too violent but really.... gagging with gaffer tape or murder is going easy on her.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 30, 2006)

I just don't understand how someone aged 24 can have got to that age and still act like a 5 year old.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 30, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Can be quite difficult when you're such a BigBrother addict !!!



It's a job rather than an addiction, but I take your point.  
BB is about people - usually extreme people - and will always provoke extreme reactions. One can disagree about friends, enemies, aquaintances, but remember - it's only panto.


----------



## Looby (Jun 30, 2006)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> Never called a teacher mum or dad?



I remember it well. How embarrassing?  

I called my cat john the other day but his name's ron and has been for 4 years.  Easily done.


----------



## pk (Jun 30, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Aisleyne is thick as pigshit imho.



It is true. 

On BBLB, she was asked a general knowledge question:

"Who was the first monarch to be granted a divorce?"

Aisleyne's answer??

"What's a monarch?"


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 30, 2006)

Ash - Do you want a drink?

Spoiral - I don't drink

Ash - What, any liquid at all?


----------



## thefuse (Jun 30, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> I just don't understand how someone aged 24 can have got to that age and still act like a 5 year old.


sadly i have three such women in my life.
my 93 year old gran, my 44 year old sister and my 33 yr old ex. they all have hissy screaming fits if they dont get what they want, attempting to emotionally blackmail anyone on the way.
its a terrible shame for people who grow up like that, believing they'll get what they want by crying. 
ive learnt to ignore it mostly but having endomol presenting that as entertainment to me every night isnt making BB7 a particularly good experience.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 30, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that. You still in the depths of Leeds 6?


Nah still in LS4 (our new house is practically next door to Burley Park Station)

Well I say "still" I'm actually in Sheffield now at my parents place until tomoz morning when I can go back to Leeds!   

Not quite sure who's the biggest cunt, the new owner who said I had to be out today or the owners of our new house who had "too many things to do today to worry about handing out keys" even tho the house was empty!!!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 30, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> It is true.
> 
> On BBLB, she was asked a general knowledge question:
> 
> ...


To be fair English is her second language!


----------



## astral (Jun 30, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Ashleyne wore something made of turquise net curtain that showed her nipples



did anyone else think the back of it looked like a pair of the their dad's braces?

loving the new normalish housemates, but I can imagine wanting to strangle Jayne after two seconds with her


----------



## RaverDrew (Jun 30, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> It is true.
> 
> On BBLB, she was asked a general knowledge question:
> 
> ...



That's just uneducated rather than stupid as you well know pk.

Believe it or not, unlike most of the peeps on this website a good few people in this country couldn't give a shit about the monarchy and wouldn't give anything about them the time of day.  

There's more important and fun things in this world to know about than wtf a monarch is.


----------



## astral (Jun 30, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> To be fair English is her second language!



I think English is Aishlyene's first language.  There is debate over what Imogene's native tongue is.  I hope that's welsh, i refuse to believe anyone can make it through uni without knowing what a saboteur is, unless they're having translating problems.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 30, 2006)

Jayne was holding court and bellowing out the pointless common sense rules, nanoseconds after Ash had asked her to shut the fuck up.

She clearly loves the sound of her own voice - why not just let peeps quietly read the rules in their own time?


----------



## han (Jul 1, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Believe it or not, unlike most of the peeps on this website a good few people in this country couldn't give a shit about the monarchy and wouldn't give anything about them the time of day.
> 
> There's more important and fun things in this world to know about than wtf a monarch is.



hear hear!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 1, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Nah still in LS4 (our new house is practically next door to Burley Park Station)
> 
> Well I say "still" I'm actually in Sheffield now at my parents place until tomoz morning when I can go back to Leeds!
> 
> Not quite sure who's the biggest cunt, the new owner who said I had to be out today or the owners of our new house who had "too many things to do today to worry about handing out keys" even tho the house was empty!!!



Sounds about standard!
It's a nice enough area, had lots of mates living in the Ashvilles. Hope the Co-Op's got a bit classier since I lived there...


----------



## pk (Jul 1, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> To be fair English is her second language!



Eh???

Aisleyne, I'm on about.

Unless you mean her first language is fake London/Jamaican patois.


----------



## han (Jul 1, 2006)

hahaha that faux 'jafrican' or whatever they call it that she speaks is bloody hilarious...

(jamaican with african accent has recently been coined as 'jafrican') *blimey*


----------



## pk (Jul 1, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Believe it or not, unlike most of the peeps on this website a good few people in this country couldn't give a shit about the monarchy and wouldn't give anything about them the time of day.
> 
> There's more important and fun things in this world to know about than wtf a monarch is.



I've never given a shit about the monarchy, one way or the other, but it's important to know what a monarch is.

I don't think I could name anyone over 13 years of age who doesn't know what a monarch is.

Educational standards really are that bad these days aren't they?

I'm torn between pitying the uneducated and asking what the fuck they expect to do with their lives, if they can't read or write or hold a basic conversation...


----------



## han (Jul 1, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> I'm torn between pitying the uneducated and asking what the fuck they expect to do with their lives, if they can't read or write or hold a basic conversation...



Well, if they're gonna make these gcses so bloody easy, what do they expect?

The youth of today, etc. etc. etc.

You sound like my grandad


----------



## han (Jul 1, 2006)

I do agree with you though....


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 1, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Eh???
> 
> Aisleyne, I'm on about.
> 
> Unless you mean her first language is fake London/Jamaican patois.


God! It was a joke!

Defending the stupidity of people cos English wasn't their first language!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 1, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Sounds about standard!
> It's a nice enough area, had lots of mates living in the Ashvilles. Hope the Co-Op's got a bit classier since I lived there...


It was actually done up last summer (which basically means they squeezed the aisles together to fit an extra one in!) I'm just looking forward to living in a better distance of the fruit and veg stalls in Hyde Park (altho I did spend over 2 hours visiting every single one in Hyde Park looking for some rhubarb only to end up walking to Morrisons on Kirkstall Rd to find some! Half of them didn't even know what rhubarb was!!!) Hmm, what else was gonna be good? Oh yea! The xtra 5 mins in bed for living next to the train station! Woo hoo!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 1, 2006)

X-77 said:
			
		

> she called him Leroy becaue he reminded her of a friend of hers called Leroy!!!!



Sorry dude, about 12.15 she admitted to Michael she didn't really know anyone called Leroy. Pehaps she was just really into 'Fame' or somefink...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 1, 2006)

Right, a long-range prediction now:
Pete should win, obviously. If he walks or gets suffocated in Lea's bra then Mikey or Jenni are GREAT back-ups. Mikey is finally coming into his own and Jenni has the cold, calculating eyes of a teenage uberbitch - with charm. 2006 - the BB year of the scouse. I'd love Nikki to win, but she won't. You heard it here first.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 1, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Right, a long-range prediction now:
> Pete should win, obviously. If he walks or gets suffocated in Lea's bra then Mikey or Jenni are GREAT back-ups. Mikey is finally coming into his own and Jenni has the cold, calculating eyes of a teenage uberbitch - with charm. 2006 - the BB year of the scouse. I'd love Nikki to win, but she won't. You heard it here first.



I think Pete'll walk, they're driving him mad


----------



## Maidmarian (Jul 1, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Sorry dude, about 12.15 she admitted to Michael she didn't really know anyone called Leroy. Pehaps she was just really into 'Fame' or somefink...



Yes , totally bizarre that !


----------



## thefuse (Jul 1, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Eh???
> 
> Aisleyne, I'm on about.
> 
> Unless you mean her first language is fake London/Jamaican patois.


she speaks 'street' innit


----------



## john x (Jul 1, 2006)

So what happened with the nominating someone for eviction there and then?  

john x


----------



## Sunray (Jul 1, 2006)

How can anyone want Nikki to win??

You want a self centered 19yr old suffering from the terrible twos moaning away  week in and out??? 

She's the sort of person you'd have as a nurse in a dodgy euthanasia center for the people that are still clinging on.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 1, 2006)

Sunray said:
			
		

> How can anyone want Nikki to win??
> 
> You want a self centered 19yr old suffering from the terrible twos moaning away  week in and out???
> 
> She's the sort of person you'd have as a nurse in a dodgy euthanasia center for the people that are still clinging on.




She does seem almost psychopathically self interested.


----------



## thefuse (Jul 1, 2006)

Sunray said:
			
		

> How can anyone want Nikki to win??
> 
> You want a self centered 19yr old suffering from the terrible twos moaning away  week in and out???
> 
> She's the sort of person you'd have as a nurse in a dodgy euthanasia center for the people that are still clinging on.


the sad thing is shes not 19, shes 24 i think. 
those extra 5 years didnt even help


----------



## exosculate (Jul 1, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> the sad thing is shes not 19, shes 24 i think.
> those extra 5 years didnt even help




Is she - blimey I thought she was one of the litluns -


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 1, 2006)

Anyone know who is responsible for BO-gate yet?


----------



## chio (Jul 1, 2006)

I quite fancy Jennie 

And she lives round here. (Well, Crewe.)


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 1, 2006)

I cant stand that Jayne  She is a tosser!!! I didnt watch it last night, but masterdarkone, bless im rang me to up date me...and he said 'mum there is this woman in the new house that you will hate' and he is right!!!


----------



## cba (Jul 2, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> I've never given a shit about the monarchy, one way or the other, but it's important to know what a monarch is.
> 
> I don't think I could name anyone over 13 years of age who doesn't know what a monarch is.
> 
> ...



So Pk , you know who the monarchy is... kill and murder them or not????


----------



## cba (Jul 2, 2006)

sorry 2 follow you, was just a joke


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 2, 2006)

So am I the only one who liked the blue cloud dress then?


----------



## aqua (Jul 2, 2006)

yes massy 

the new people I don't like already 

esp spiral, he's driving me mad - maybe I'll change my opinion over the next few days like I always do


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 2, 2006)

I missed it last night following a rather drunken day with some friends watching the footy and having a bbq on the allotment (yes - we actually took the telly down there)......couldn't quite find it in myself to force everyone to watch big brother so I'm going to watch the 12.25 one today if I'm still in.

Have made up for it slightly by watching some of the live stuff this morning and just found myself hugely irritated by Susie getting up and cleaning the whole kitchen - polishing down the sides, sweeping the floor, sterilising various bits and pieces   washing up before she'd even had a cup of tea ffs.....and worst of all...WITH HER FUCKING HAIR DOWN......God that hair!!!! I can't stand the way she touches it...constantly running her fingers through it ever so carefully as if it's _a precious thing_  until it's just so...and never ever putting it up!

Jesus - it's fucking baking and you're sweeping the kitchen floor with a dustpan and brush - PUT YOUR CUNTING HAIR UP ffs!!! 

She's surely not human!


----------



## han (Jul 2, 2006)

That woman has  a rod up her arse. A joyless, snobby, and DREADFULLY DULL woman.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 2, 2006)

I still quite like Snoozy (as a person, not as a BB contestant obv).
Of the new HMs the blokes seem too dull and BB-savvy to be any fun at all, can't make my mind up up Spiral yet. Jayne is Kinga mk. 2 which is no bad thing at all. She'll be first into the new house. Like Jennie a lot so far, very sparky and seems fearless.

That rumoured BB Aus-swap REALLY isn't going to happen now - the show was close to disintegration last night after two HMs were ejected after a serious sexual assault on another HM. Although it seems she's not going to press charges and the show will continue for now, this isn't exactly the first time BB Aus has made headlines for the wrong reasons. More info here. Utterly disgraceful.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 2, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> .
> 
> God that hair!!!! I can't stand the way she touches it...constantly running her fingers through it ever so carefully as if it's _a precious thing_  until it's just so...and never ever putting it up!


that drives me mad too! it actually makes me feel a bit nauseous


----------



## exosculate (Jul 2, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I missed it last night following a rather drunken day with some friends watching the footy and having a bbq on the allotment (yes - we actually took the telly down there)......couldn't quite find it in myself to force everyone to watch big brother so I'm going to watch the 12.25 one today if I'm still in.




You have electric on your allotment.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 2, 2006)

We do if we run our 25 metre extension lead out of the kitchen window and over the back fence.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 2, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> that drives me mad too! it actually makes me feel a bit nauseous




It's _just not right_ is it Tanky!!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 2, 2006)

Ai!sleyne is just choosing her first 'evictee' live.
'Tis Jayne, who'd a thunk it...

They all know she's going next door anyway...


----------



## Random One (Jul 2, 2006)

yeah that wasn't very exciting!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 2, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> They all know she's going next door anyway...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 2, 2006)

Jonathan is currently sat on his smug fat arse with his smug fat shades on calmly and tediously explaining both situation and 'twist' to Ai!sleyne, thus ruining any chance of surprise or excitement when they move back next door. I'm really developing quite a dislike for the chap now...


----------



## Random One (Jul 2, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Jonathan is currently sat on his smug fat arse with his smug fat shades on calmly and tediously explaining both situation and 'twist' to Ai!sleyne, thus ruining any chance of surprise or excitement when they move back next door. I'm really developing quite a dislike for the chap now...


so basically its like someone from U75 going into the house


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 2, 2006)

Random One said:
			
		

> so basically its like someone from U75 going into the house



Yes, apart from the bit about the fat arse.


----------



## Random One (Jul 2, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Yes, apart from the bit about the fat arse.


LOL i dunno the amount of sitting in front of a comp we do!


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 2, 2006)

People are still watching this? 

Could someone please explain to me why there's another house and what that's all about - it seems that they're making it un-necessarily complex in a vain attempt to regain public interest?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 2, 2006)

of course it is, but it's not a new thing is it?


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 2, 2006)

So what's the point of it supposed to be?


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jul 2, 2006)

pete was great last night. Cant they just edit every1 esle out? The new house mates all suck, spiral looks like a massive prat.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 2, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Jonathan is currently sat on his smug fat arse with his smug fat shades on calmly and tediously explaining both situation and 'twist' to Ai!sleyne, thus ruining any chance of surprise or excitement when they move back next door. I'm really developing quite a dislike for the chap now...



I thought the twist was meant to be that they didn't know they were going into the main house?   How did they get to know?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 2, 2006)

Because Endemol have completely fucked up again, at a guess.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 2, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I thought the twist was meant to be that they didn't know they were going into the main house?   How did they get to know?



I wondered that too.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 2, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Because Endemol have completely fucked up again, at a guess.




Oh god what is the point then?  and just when I thought it just might get interesting again as well.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 2, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I thought the twist was meant to be that they didn't know they were going into the main house?   How did they get to know?




Yes how do they know this?

Oranges explanation wanted badly!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 2, 2006)

Okey-dokey  

Jonathan and Michael are totally BB-literate (they don't seem to talk about much else) and basically took an educated guess - two houses, an 'eviction' after one day, it doesn't take a genius to figure out that Endemol are setting up a conflict between the 'evicted' HMs and Ai!sleyne when she returns. The 'face-to-face' eviction set up by Endemol was the last piece in the jigsaw for them. They then explained the situation to Ash, too late for her to change her mind about evicting Jayne (they genuinely don't like each other). 
The false eviction was confirmed when Jennie heard Jayne shouting and laughing in the next-door garden after she was 'evicted'. Doh.
So now the HMs are trying to get Ai!sleyne to evict them rather than save them, which does throw a spanner in the works somewhat.

The original set of HMs have also heard the others through the Diary Room door, which doesn't seem to be properly sound-proofed. Double doh.
Jayne is also completely unable to keep her mouth shut, and has already let slip a load of info about next door and the outside world. Treble doh.

So: unless BB switch things around and recover the situation it looks like we're going to get the media-savvy and thoroughly-tedious Michael and Jonathan in the main house, while the potentially more-interesting Spiral and Jennie fight it out between themselves for last place. Doesn't look good for our Spioral...

The BB production team do seem to be a bunch of muppets this year, can't remember a season that's been handled so incompetently...


----------



## D'wards (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey Oranges - how do you come by all this info? (not a challenge, just interested


----------



## D'wards (Jul 2, 2006)

Aisleyene is an Idiot - look at her sitting on her over-exposed arse whilst they work around her.

She has already called the new house "my yard" on a few occasions, and thanked all her "friends" for voting her into the new house.

Its clear what she thinks her role in in the new house


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 2, 2006)

Just a decent set of bookmarks and a bit of knowledge about who's reliable on various forums. A lot of newspaper types/spouses of Endemol people/insiders let slip a lot of info if you know where to look.  
Apart from that it's just good old-fashioned speculation.
Sadly, I'm no insider. I wish I was, I'd make a fortune.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 2, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Just a decent set of bookmarks and a bit of knowledge about who's reliable on various forums. A lot of newspaper types/spouses of Endemol people/insiders let slip a lot of info if you know where to look.
> Apart from that it's just good old-fashioned speculation.
> Sadly, I'm no insider. I wish I was, I'd make a fortune.



Ah thanks, i thought you may have been Marcus Bentley or something!!

(PS - i have a "Kick Nick Out" t-shirt from BB1 that The Sun gave out on one of the first ever eviction nights (me mate worked it on for a few weeks) - is BB memorabilia worth owt on ebay or whatever?)


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 2, 2006)

god, aisleyne is really really boring the shit out of me now - shut the fuck up, you're showing yourself up.


----------



## magneze (Jul 2, 2006)

This dancing task has had me in stitches. If Nikki doesn't win I'll eat my hat.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 2, 2006)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Ah thanks, i thought you may have been Marcus Bentley or something!!
> 
> (PS - i have a "Kick Nick Out" t-shirt from BB1 that The Sun gave out on one of the first ever eviction nights (me mate worked it on for a few weeks) - is BB memorabilia worth owt on ebay or whatever?)



Cool t-shirt!   
You could try digitalspy I s'pose - they're all nutters for that kind of thing.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 2, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> This dancing task has had me in stitches. If Nikki doesn't win I'll eat my hat.



*passes the condiments*


----------



## magneze (Jul 2, 2006)

I just need a hat now...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 3, 2006)

to make it interesting again properly evict Jayne for having too bigt a gob and blowing the secrets
simple- then everyone will shit themselves ( particularly imogen) and things could wind up getting very tense


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 3, 2006)

What has Jayne said?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2003230001-2006300484,00.html


----------



## sparkling (Jul 3, 2006)

It seems that the cock ups of the production team are slightly more exciting and interesting that whats actually happening in the house.  Maybe its the production team that should have cameras on them and we get to vote the biggest twat off. 

Can't see how the programme can get more absurb tbh


----------



## exosculate (Jul 3, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Okey-dokey
> 
> Jonathan and Michael are totally BB-literate (they don't seem to talk about much else) and basically took an educated guess - two houses, an 'eviction' after one day, it doesn't take a genius to figure out that Endemol are setting up a conflict between the 'evicted' HMs and Ai!sleyne when she returns. The 'face-to-face' eviction set up by Endemol was the last piece in the jigsaw for them. They then explained the situation to Ash, too late for her to change her mind about evicting Jayne (they genuinely don't like each other).
> The false eviction was confirmed when Jennie heard Jayne shouting and laughing in the next-door garden after she was 'evicted'. Doh.
> ...



Good answer. Like the analysis there.

Shouldn't they just turf Jayne out for her misdemeanour?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 3, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> I just need a hat now...



*ahem*


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 3, 2006)

Nikki knows where Slough is.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 3, 2006)

Lucky Nikki.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 3, 2006)

I think Mikey gained a fair few sympathy points tonite. Oh, the look on his face...


----------



## bonjour (Jul 4, 2006)

Couple of things that literally made me lol.

1) mikeys face when he had to hold up jayne.

2) Nikki talking about Jayne in the diary room.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 4, 2006)

I have a feeling the next 'evictee' from the House Next Door will be a _real_ evictee seeing as they've all cottoned on to what's happening!


----------



## tommers (Jul 4, 2006)

bonjour said:
			
		

> 2) Nikki talking about Jayne in the diary room.



cos you just know that tomorrow she'll be having some sort of hissy fit about her.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 4, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I have a feeling the next 'evictee' from the House Next Door will be a _real_ evictee seeing as they've all cottoned on to what's happening!



Ooooooo that would be a good twist.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh yea, are the normal house mates still nominating as normal this week as well???


----------



## aqua (Jul 4, 2006)

can someone give me the low down of last 3 nights please?


----------



## john x (Jul 4, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> can someone give me the low down of last 3 nights please?



No, but the crisis for the BB production team has just been summed up in the diary room.

Michael from the new house has just been asked by Big Brother what makes him think that Jayne is in the main Big Brother house. In the gap before he answers, you hear Jayne's voice bawling out from somewhere in the house!  

That's her, he says with a big grin on his face.  

This could be real good television, if it all comes on top!

john x


----------



## Structaural (Jul 4, 2006)

john x said:
			
		

> No, but the crisis for the BB production team has just been summed up in the diary room.
> 
> Michael from the new house has just been asked by Big Brother what makes him think that Jayne is in the main Big Brother house. In the gap before he answers, you hear Jayne's voice bawling out from somewhere in the house!
> 
> ...



 

I want a camera in Endemol's offices


----------



## Georgie Porgie (Jul 4, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> I want a camera in Endemol's offices



Yeah.. it's interesting in a strange way...

The housemates were the focus of previous BB's but this lot are so pathetically dull that it's the role of BB that's becoming interesting.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 4, 2006)

john x said:
			
		

> No, but the crisis for the BB production team has just been summed up in the diary room.
> 
> Michael from the new house has just been asked by Big Brother what makes him think that Jayne is in the main Big Brother house. In the gap before he answers, you hear Jayne's voice bawling out from somewhere in the house!
> 
> ...



I think it was actually Lea he heard tho.  
Anyway, *spoiler* alert:

"TWO MORE SECRET HOUSEMATES TO BE "EVICTED" INTO THE BIG BROTHER HOUSE IN SURPRISE TEA PARTY SHOCKER
Two of the neighbours will join the main house tonight when Big Brother asks Aisleyne to select two more housemates to evict from the House Next Door LIVE on www.channel4.com/bigbrother at approximately 9.30pm.
The two new housemates will enter the main house through the front door and will become fully fledged housemates and eligible to win the Big Brother prize fund of £100,000. With eviction speculation rife in the House Next Door who will Aisleyne choose this time?
Meanwhile, this afternoon the housemates in the main house will be given a task - to invent imaginary friends. Each of the housemates will be told to think of an imaginary friend and write their chosen names down on a blackboard to be delivered to Big Brother.
Later today the housemates will enjoy an imaginary tea party complete with place settings for their imaginary friends. If they successfully complete the task Big Brother will supply them with a real tea party - what they don't know is that two real 'friends' will be gatecrashing the party…
From tonight there will only be two housemates living in the House Next Door with Aisleyne. She is aware that at some point she will return to the Big Brother house but she doesn't know when this will happen (or how).
How and when will Aisleyne return into the main house? Big Brother will get back to you…"

(not sure how reliable that is btw, not my usual source - it also seems strange to go live half-way through the WC semi-final. We'll see,)

There's also a rumour that Lea and Richard are up for eviction this, but there's no betfair market yet, so again, no 'confirmation'. A normally reliable source also claims there's no proper evictions AT ALL this week, so pay yer money and take yer choice...


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 4, 2006)

About time Leah and her comedy boobs were ejected then


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 4, 2006)

I really can't look at that orange nightmare anymore.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, the spoiler's on the main site now so that's true, and Richard and Lea ARE up for the public vote.
Another dull, nailed-on eviction then unless Richard does something spectacular or Lea walks - that's 7 in a row now, awful stuff.  
Oh well, bye Lea...


----------



## bonjour (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow that psycho is so out.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 4, 2006)

bonjour said:
			
		

> Wow that psycho is so out.




and to be soooo booooed


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 4, 2006)

Special extended live edition tomorrow.
Something's up


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 4, 2006)

She needs to be removed for her own sake. She'll be so humiliated when she watches it.


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 4, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Special extended live edition tomorrow.
> Something's up



Isn't that Ash coming back in?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 4, 2006)

Possibly.
I haven't been paying attention


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 4, 2006)

It's Ai!sleyne coming back in, yes.
In other words - the new house is a huge fuck-up, let's kill the thing off ASAP.
All that effort for 4 days lousy footage and a raft of bad publicity. Hats off to Endemol again!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 4, 2006)

Who voted for who (Glen's a dark horse!):

Glyn nominated Pete and Lea
Imogen voted for Richard and Lea
Lea nominated Susie and Richard
Mikey voted for Richard and Nikki
Nikki nominated Richard and Lea
Richard voted for Imogen and Glyn
Susie nominated Lea and Glyn
Pete could not vote.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 4, 2006)

didn't pete tell Aisleyne after she was told she was evicted, ergo she had 1/2 an horu to get ready to walk... in which case she was no longer in the house or a housemate (as far as the main house was concerned ie they don't know about the other house) so he didn't break the rules and discuss nominations with other housemates... 

ok so Aisleyne wasn't evictied but surely this was overly extreme as a punishment, after all the rule was created after nasty nick attempted to influence nominations by saying x had vote for y you cannot influence the evictions if they are leaving they no longer get a vote........


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 4, 2006)

What reason did Glyn give for voting for Pete? 

Isn't that Pete's first ever nomination?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 4, 2006)

Glyn nominated Pete and Lea
Glyn chose Pete because he said they used to be mates and now he doesn't really talk
to him anymore. "He's gone quite boring. He's not as fun as he used to be" he said.
Glyn also said that Pete was two-faced because he nominated Aisleyne and then was
holding her hand while she was up for eviction. He added that he didn't like it that
Pete had shouted at him to shut up, and when he checked with Pete what his Tourettes
made him say, "shut up" wasn't one of his phrases. Glyn added that Pete should have
learned from the Suggestion Box task and learned to wash himself as he still has
B.O.

Glyn chose Lea because he said she knew he fancied her right from the start, but
then went and said things about him behind his back. "I know she bitched about me,
she said so herself". Glyn said that Lea is paranoid "big style" and makes a big
fuss out of even the smallest thing. He said she too had been two-faced about
Aisleyne by nominating her and then holding her hand when she was facing eviction.
He also said he didn't like the way she "cries over nothing".


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 4, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Possibly.
> I haven't been paying attention



You make me chuckle.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 4, 2006)

Keep Richard in - his nominations and reasons were pure quality to watch, is he the only one left in there that is capable of any sensible analysis whatsoever?


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 4, 2006)

So, tommorow night, all the housemates will be in the main house? I'm confused.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 4, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> So, tommorow night, all the housemates will be in the main house? I'm confused.



If it's any consolation, so are the production team.  
Ok, there was no *live* moving of housemates as promised. Good, I was watching the footie.  
Ai!sleyne has just selected Michael and Jennie to be 'evicted' - good choices that I assume are going into the main house later on tonight. No need for a twist really.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 4, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> So, tommorow night, all the housemates will be in the main house? I'm confused.




Confused - watch e4 now - what is going on?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 4, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> If it's any consolation, so are the production team.
> Ok, there was no *live* moving of housemates as promised. Good, I was watching the footie.
> Ai!sleyne has just selected Michael and Jennie to be 'evicted' - good choices that I assume are going into the main house later on tonight. No need for a twist really.



Its on e4


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 4, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Its on e4



Oh, righto! I switched straight to the live feed.  
What's the score on e4 then?


----------



## tommers (Jul 4, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Oh, righto! I switched straight to the live feed.
> What's the score on e4 then?



seems to be live feed.


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 4, 2006)

Watching live now.


----------



## tommers (Jul 4, 2006)

well, hello there.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 4, 2006)

Aha, in they come.


----------



## tommers (Jul 4, 2006)

and there it goes...


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 4, 2006)

Nooo!!!! It was just getting good.


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 4, 2006)

I really think Ash should get together with Spiral. She makes a much better Paddy than she does a gangster.


----------



## tommers (Jul 4, 2006)

red button is back.

 

they're meeting the original HMs.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 4, 2006)

miss giggles - don't be telling Mike Tyson that!


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 4, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> miss giggles - don't be telling Mike Tyson that!



Oh dear, and Spiral is such a nice boy...


----------



## tommers (Jul 4, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> miss giggles - don't be telling Mike Tyson that!



that's... um.... bizarre.


----------



## Supine (Jul 4, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> that's... um.... bizarre.



Madness! celeb culture starts before the buggers get on tv!


----------



## bonjour (Jul 4, 2006)

All those years have boxing have certainly given Tyson brain damage, or at least terrible taste in women.

Ashllnnnn is horrible.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 4, 2006)

Y'know I find my heart swelling with a strange kind of pride that Endemol (albeit through sheer bloody chance) appear to have finally had a result - Jayne, Jennie and Michael all in the house, and a 50-50 chance that Spiral will follow.  
It's kind of like having a really stupid kid who unexpectedly wins a school art prize.
Anyway, Lea gone on friday, which should remove a lot of the poison, paranoia and negativity from the house, and boom - let's start again. A few decent eviction markets would be nice too.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 4, 2006)

Wouldn't it be funny if the twist is that Ashleyne gets evicted? There she is, getting all complacent about going back into the house, then she doesn't.

Or alternatively, she gets stuck in the new house and lea gets put in with her.


----------



## Looby (Jul 5, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be funny if the twist is that Ashleyne gets evicted? There she is, getting all complacent about going back into the house, then she doesn't.
> 
> Or alternatively, she gets stuck in the new house and lea gets put in with her.



And Nikki.  Pete would be quite funny too with them all fawning over him but it's too cruel and would probably be very uncomfortable viewing.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

I just can't believe how crap endemol are being this year, compared to last year and the year before.

Complete lack of imagination from endemol.

Don't see it going next year, especially with aussie BB being taken off (in all probability).


----------



## exosculate (Jul 5, 2006)

Why didn't she evict spire-raul and bouncer boy since she seems to think she likes them the most and thus would have put them in the house. She now looks like she will lose one of her two favourites.

Very confusing.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 5, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Glyn nominated Pete and Lea
> Glyn chose Pete because he said they used to be mates and now he doesn't really talk
> to him anymore. "He's gone quite boring. He's not as fun as he used to be" he said.
> Glyn also said that Pete was two-faced because he nominated Aisleyne and then was
> ...




Loved his reasons for nominating especially where he had checked that 'shut up' was not a tourettes word.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 5, 2006)

There was a thing in the tabloids yesterday which suggests that Endemol have been even more irresponsible than usual. Nikki, so I thought, is a bit of a fuck-up who provides welcome comedy relief with her spoilt three-year-old act. However, until I read this, I wasn't aware of how deeply damaged a person she actually is. She's had an eating disorder from the age of eight, attempted suicide at 12, was institutionalised from 12 to 20, and had a feeding tube sewn into her stomach by doctors cos she kept pulling it out. At the age of 15 she went down to three stone and doctors believed she was going to die.

What sort of twisted sick fuck tries to turn such personal tragedy into entertainment?  

Apparently, one of the major bookies is taking bets on this BB being the last.


----------



## foo (Jul 5, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Apparently, one of the major bookies is taking bets on this BB being the last.



not suprised at all. 

what a load of wank.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 5, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be funny if the twist is that Ashleyne gets evicted? There she is, getting all complacent about going back into the house, then she doesn't.
> 
> Or alternatively, she gets stuck in the new house and lea gets put in with her.



OH yes please


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 5, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Glyn added that Pete should have
> learned from the Suggestion Box task and learned to wash himself as he still has B.O.



Hmmm. BO Gate. So Glyn was the one who suggested he wash more then? 
I never thought it was Nikki...


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 5, 2006)

That new guy Michael is horrid.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 5, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> There was a thing in the tabloids yesterday which suggests that Endemol have been even more irresponsible than usual. Nikki, so I thought, is a bit of a fuck-up who provides welcome comedy relief with her spoilt three-year-old act. However, until I read this, I wasn't aware of how deeply damaged a person she actually is. She's had an eating disorder from the age of eight, attempted suicide at 12, was institutionalised from 12 to 20, and had a feeding tube sewn into her stomach by doctors cos she kept pulling it out. At the age of 15 she went down to three stone and doctors believed she was going to die.
> 
> What sort of twisted sick fuck tries to turn such personal tragedy into entertainment?
> 
> Apparently, one of the major bookies is taking bets on this BB being the last.



i already knew this knowing two people who know her, however what is it that makes you think that someone with an eatting disorder should be barred from entering the bigbrother show or appearing on tv, they are jsut people, would you also consider baring an obese person confirmed as havign previously having and over eatting disorder... ont he same mental health grounds... once having and eatting disorder doesn't condem people for life that they may no longer be intergrated into society anymore than havign tourettes should bar you from society... 

sure her behaiour is irractic the house has been designed to create tension and cause conflict moreover the edit isn't always about portraying some one accurately but about creating watchable compelling tv.  

Personally i think they'll be one more BB and then they'll kill it off, this year they simply haven't employed the same level of program editors or show designers as in previous years, and consdiering the issues with the last two (thuggish victor/emma - racism; thuggish saskia/maxwell - racism) i think this is the one they needed to calm it down a bit... 

the only thing which would likely stop this would be somethign like austrailian big brother...


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 5, 2006)

The question really depends on how over it she is. She's clearly underwieght, always cold, stashes figs under her bed (commonly used by people with eating disorders as a natural laxitive), has a tendentcy to hide food and drink, and has obvious difficulty concentrating.

So it's reasonable I think to question the ethics of those who decided to put her into a high stress enviroment where lots of games and aruguments occur around food. 

I think she's fabulous entertainment, but I do sometimes wonder how much of her behaviour is down to her character and how much of it is to do with her illness.

I think BB has walked a very fine line this year, and I can understand how some people are feeling that they've crossed it.

Personally, I found the stuff with Shabaz much more disturbing.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 5, 2006)

I haven't got the luxury of livefeed, e4 etc....Has Nikki talked about her past problems? I was just wondering if the other housemates are aware of the significant and sustained issues she's had to deal with


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 5, 2006)

Fairplay to Pete, he was the only one who recognised it. Nikki did say to Snoozy that she "had history" with food, and the others seem to be aware that she's obsessive about hygine. I don't think she's let on too much about it but she has alluded to it.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 5, 2006)

Right, thanks miss giggles. I just wondered in light of Richard's comments about her eating more than him, and scoffing food, or words to that effect. Plus, I think if the housemates are fully informed then accusations of her being spoilt are just plain nasty. Being in and out of hospital and contemplating suicide, for whatever reason, as a teenager doesn't signify a life of riley to me


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 5, 2006)

I think Richard is really ignorant of these things. His behaviour towards Shabaz was appalling. It was really obvious he wasn't the full ticket.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 5, 2006)

I don't think Richard's evil incarnate or anything. If he knew (if she'd shared) more about her past, I doubt he'd be making the overeating comments he does.


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 5, 2006)

What I really want to see is a double eviction from the main house and all three from the house next door go in.


----------



## bonjour (Jul 5, 2006)

Miss giggles, do you wanna go out one night for a drink? Hook up at lovers lake, see the stars and smooch? 

you only live once.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## equationgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

For those of you without Heat Magazine, Grace has done an interview saying how bad she feels that everyone hates how she behaved in the house.

I was quite distrurbed when I saw Ashleyne sprawled across the sofa the other night in a thing and some red net see through thing (and no make up). She wasn't being very ladylike about it. I know other ladies also have ladygardens but I don't need to see them!!

I'd be interested to see how Nikki scored in the psychological evaluations she underwent before going into the house. If she was institutionalised between the ages of 12 and 20, then I think that could go some way to explaining her childlike behaviour. She's simply not been in an environment where she's been allowed to grow up in a normal way.


----------



## Supine (Jul 5, 2006)

Just watching the "special".

Nikki is actually proper insane. I'm sure she shouldn't be appearing, for her own good...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 5, 2006)

To be fair she gets pished on a half-glass of champers.
"Well I doooo get a better night's sleep in the double..."


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 5, 2006)

Bye Jonathan!


----------



## tommers (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## tommers (Jul 5, 2006)

god, this is dull.

and a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 5, 2006)

fucking hell


----------



## Supine (Jul 5, 2006)

Breakdown. The action is hotting up.

Why do I enjoy car crash tv?


----------



## Looby (Jul 5, 2006)

Shit, Aisleyne is a mess.   I guess it will give the other housemates the chance to see the warmer, kinder side of her they saw in the first couple of weeks. 

Jayne- 'I really don't want Aisleyne to come in here'. Oops.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

1. Nobody needs two beds. Not even you, Nikki. Yes, you may sleep in the double and pile all your stuff onto the other one, but if you put all your stuff in the drawers/suitcases/whatever storage space provided, then someone else could actually sleep in the bed you're not sleeping in.

2. Jonathan's gone. Would have swapped him for somebody else, myself, but hey, never mind.

3. Jayne's now saying 'proper this' and 'proper that' like Ashleyne does. Grrrrrrr.

4. Ashleyne crying. And crying. And weeping. And wailing. And crying. And doing my head in. Big Brother should have knocked her indecision on the head by telling her if she didn't pick someone, she'd get booted out herself. Bet she'd have picked someone quickly then.

5. I still would have kept Ashleyne in the new house and bunged Lea and Nikki in with her.


----------



## Nixon (Jul 5, 2006)

I think they really crossed the mark tonight.

I swear that's like breaking Ashleyne's emotional human rights on telly...fucked up man.

That really gutted me actually.I can't believe they did that to someone live on tv.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

I can, given endemol's track record so far this series.  

They're scraping the bottom of the barrel to keep people interested, and to stop the whole shebang getting scrapped for good.


----------



## tommers (Jul 5, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> I can, given endemol's track record so far this series.
> 
> They're scraping the bottom of the barrel to keep people interested, and to stop the whole shebang getting scrapped for good.



well it backfired.  it was really dull, irritating and also uncomfortable to watch.


----------



## Looby (Jul 5, 2006)

Nixon said:
			
		

> I think they really crossed the mark tonight.
> 
> I swear that's like breaking Ashleyne's emotional human rights on telly...fucked up man.


It was a bit cruel but she did know she was going to have to evict one of the housemates so she shouldn't really have been surprised.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 5, 2006)

Bloody hell, it's not like she had to choose someone to throw out of the BB airlock into the airless void of deep space.
It's an eviction - that's what they're supposed to do.
Ai!sleyne has known full well what she was going to have to do for the last few days, and she knew Spiral was going in there with her. Call me heartless but I'm sure she'll be right as rain after a suitable 'mourning' period.

(I'll give you evens Jonathan'll be back in less than 3 weeks anyway).


----------



## Error Gorilla (Jul 5, 2006)

I found that particularly uncomfortable viewing; she was clearly very distressed. One gets the impression the producers were hoping for a valedictory Aisleyne and instead they reduced her to an emotional wreck on live television. Jonathan didn't give them anything on the other housemates and Davina, perhaps, just somewhere, for the merest flicker of the slightest moment, looked ashamed for having to front this shit. It backfired badly tonight. Really poor taste.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

That's why I don't really have a lot of sympathy for her. It wasn't like they just sprung it on her, she's known for days she was going to have to do it - and if Endemol had been a bit sharper, they'd have made it so she had no idea where the people she was evicting were going. 

If she didn't want to do stuff like that, she shouldn't have gone on BB in the first place. BB isn't being half as mean this year as they were last year, purely, I suspect through lack of imagination rather than anything else.


----------



## Looby (Jul 5, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> That's why I don't really have a lot of sympathy for her. It wasn't like they just sprung it on her, she's known for days she was going to have to do it - and if Endemol had been a bit sharper, they'd have made it so she had no idea where the people she was evicting were going.
> 
> If she didn't want to do stuff like that, she shouldn't have gone on BB in the first place. BB isn't being half as mean this year as they were last year, purely, I suspect through lack of imagination rather than anything else.



Exactly. 

i think people lose sight of the fact that it's a gameshow where to succeed you will eventually have to shaft most of your fellow housemates (unless you're cameron of course).


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

And Eugene, he was a sweetheart. Geeky, but a sweetheart  

She'll be fine after a prolonged cuddle with a bloke, and some booze.

I think she was fake crying anyway for sympathy


----------



## Looby (Jul 5, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> And Eugene, he was a sweetheart. Geeky, but a sweetheart
> 
> She'll be fine after a prolonged cuddle with a bloke, and some booze.
> 
> I think she was fake crying anyway for sympathy



Oh yeah, forgot about him. He was so sweet when he was on the secret mission and Makosi fucked it up for him, he was gutted. 

(((((Eugene)))))


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

Now, I didn't like Makosi, I thought she was particularly evil, but at least she had a bit of fight about her, and cunning and deviousness. 

She'd have wiped the floor with the lot of them this year, no question. Bit of an attention seeking drama queen though.

This lot are good at whinging - hope the new housemates liven things up a bit.


----------



## Looby (Jul 5, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Now, I didn't like Makosi, I thought she was particularly evil, but at least she had a bit of fight about her, and cunning and deviousness.
> 
> She'd have wiped the floor with the lot of them this year, no question. Bit of an attention seeking drama queen though.
> 
> This lot are good at whinging - hope the new housemates liven things up a bit.



I quite liked her although I was very aware of her faults, she was a great housemate and big brother put her under so much pressure. I'd like to see Aisleyne cope with secret mission after secret mission like she did.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 6, 2006)

She did well, although I think the others got a bit sick of her always doing the secret mission stuff. The one where she got put in the cage suspended from a crane was hilarious.

Especially when they kept bribing the housemate's with yummy food to keep here up there - Kinga especially was brilliant. Eugene, bless him, felt bad about her being up there.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 6, 2006)

I'd love it if Aisleyne wore more clothes, to be honest.


----------



## john x (Jul 6, 2006)

Nixon said:
			
		

> I swear that's like breaking Ashleyne's emotional human rights on telly...fucked up man.



You do know that it is only a game show and all the people on it are all more than willing volunteers?

If she was that distressed she could always have walked.  

john x


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 6, 2006)

bonjour said:
			
		

> Miss giggles, do you wanna go out one night for a drink? Hook up at lovers lake, see the stars and smooch?
> 
> you only live once.



   

Such boldness. And only eighteen!


----------



## Bonfirelight (Jul 6, 2006)

Nixon said:
			
		

> I think they really crossed the mark tonight.
> 
> I swear that's like breaking Ashleyne's emotional human rights on telly...fucked up man.
> 
> That really gutted me actually.I can't believe they did that to someone live on tv.



jesus.. It's a game show

what next, stop people nominating on 'The Weakest Link'?  incase some idiot has a breakdown because they can't decide


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm watching the repeat of last nights show - STOP FUCKING CRYING AISLEYNE!!!!! nobodys died ffs!


----------



## thefuse (Jul 6, 2006)

i'm out of the country for two weeks  
quite glad of the break from BB tbh


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 6, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i already knew this knowing two people who know her, however what is it that makes you think that someone with an eatting disorder should be barred from entering the bigbrother show or appearing on tv, they are jsut people, would you also consider baring an obese person confirmed as havign previously having and over eatting disorder... ont he same mental health grounds... once having and eatting disorder doesn't condem people for life that they may no longer be intergrated into society anymore than havign tourettes should bar you from society...
> 
> sure her behaiour is irractic the house has been designed to create tension and cause conflict moreover the edit isn't always about portraying some one accurately but about creating watchable compelling tv.
> 
> ...


----------



## foo (Jul 6, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I'm watching the repeat of last nights show - STOP FUCKING CRYING AISLEYNE!!!!! nobodys died ffs!



i felt really sorry for her... 

i must be a right soft twat.


----------



## aqua (Jul 6, 2006)

just as an aside, I was really interested to hear Nikki speak in the 3rd person like she did about her sleeping arrangements "thats nikkis bed"

don't know if anyone agrees but I thought it said quite a lot about the way she views the world

and aisleyne, the crying, christ the crying  I would have lauged if she'd walked


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 6, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> 4. Ashleyne crying. And crying. And weeping. And wailing. And crying. And doing my head in. Big Brother should have knocked her indecision on the head by telling her if she didn't pick someone, she'd get booted out herself. Bet she'd have picked someone quickly then.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Exact-a-mundo!


----------



## Rollem (Jul 6, 2006)

they should never have let aisleyene back in the house 

though it wil be good to see how nikki copes  

i starting to seriously dislike myself for watching this shite


----------



## aqua (Jul 6, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> equationgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## john x (Jul 6, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> i must be a right soft twat.



You are still a funny lady!  

john x


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 6, 2006)

What I want to know is whether BB had actually considered what they'd do if Ashleen hadn't given the name of who she wanted to evict within those 10 seconds. I'm pretty certain they wouldn't have gone ahead and evicted her as punishment. 

It's all so crap now. 

And if Ashleen's crying was fake then that sucked aswell, b'cos I felt sorry for her for a minute or two and then was just irritated. For gods sake, she'd only known that Jonathan guy for 4 days. Was evicting him really that traumatic? I could kind of understand if she had had to evict someone in the main house who she was actually close to and had known for a month or two.


----------



## STFC (Jul 6, 2006)

I watched Big Brother last night for the first time in a couple of weeks. I think Nikki is on the verge of cracking up, her monologue about the bed made for fairly uncomfortable viewing. As for Aisleyne, those were crocodile tears and no mistake. Not denying that she may have felt a bit upset about voting the fella out, but she was definitely forcing those tears.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 6, 2006)

STFC said:
			
		

> I I think Nikki is on the verge of cracking up, her monologue about the bed made for fairly uncomfortable viewing.



I thought Nikki was just completely pissed when she was rambling on about the bed. It all seemed like over the top acting to me.


----------



## hektik (Jul 6, 2006)

i caught a bit of the live feed last night, just after bbbm, and it was so funny. Spiral was explaining why aisleyne was upset to the housemates, and waht had happened, and that aisleyne was a "top bird" and other such positive adjectives: nicki just stood there with her cartoon face all confused as if he was telling her the earth really was flat after all.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 6, 2006)

Boo! I missed it last night - sounds like it was great 
That Spiral's a prick isn't he?


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 6, 2006)

I think people are being a bit unfair to Aishlene.

The people who go on BB are absolutely desperate to be on there. A lot of them  have been through the auditions several times. And while it might seem a bit ridiculous to us, they truly believe this is their one and only shot at the big time.

Notice how many conversations (Lea in particular) start with "if this doesn't work out I'm fucked" etc...

Ash, so far, has been the only person to comment on how nobody from last year has done anything. The others are convinced this will be the making of them.

I think her tears were real, and I think she knew how much it meant to him. I also think she fancied him, but she knows Spiral's better entertainment value.

I think she's a real genuine person, and unlike the others she's not afraid to show different sides of herself. I can't wait for the fireworks with Nikki to go off. And I want her to win now.


----------



## KellyDJ (Jul 6, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> I think people are being a bit unfair to Aishlene.
> 
> The people who go on BB are absolutely desperate to be on there. A lot of them  have been through the auditions several times. And while it might seem a bit ridiculous to us, they truly believe this is their one and only shot at the big time.
> 
> ...



Spot on Miss Giggles

Out of everyone I've always liked Aisleyne.  What BB did was a major headfuck - one minute she's being evicted, then she's not, then she has to nominate people she's got really close to.  No wonder the poor lass was in tears.  I used to enjoy the entertainment on BB but in the last couple of years I think they've gone a bit too far....


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 6, 2006)

OH My GOD!!!

Lea now thinks some of the new housemates are "mentaly cloning her"  

This is terrifying...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 6, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> GarfieldLeChat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> What I want to know is whether BB had actually considered what they'd do if Ashleen hadn't given the name of who she wanted to evict within those 10 seconds. I'm pretty certain they wouldn't have gone ahead and evicted her as punishment.
> 
> It's all so crap now.
> 
> And if Ashleen's crying was fake then that sucked aswell, b'cos I felt sorry for her for a minute or two and then was just irritated. For gods sake, she'd only known that Jonathan guy for 4 days. Was evicting him really that traumatic? I could kind of understand if she had had to evict someone in the main house who she was actually close to and had known for a month or two.



i think you are forgetting how quickley people bond inside of an instituion... they are in effect having to get along and if these are the only faces you see day in day out then you will become more quickley attached than you normally would not living on top of each other... 

Ash's insitutionaliseation is going to be far more pronouced because of the experince of a being given a 'second chance' be the isloation she caused her self and was also inflicted on to her in the other house.  so this will have taken it's toll...

personally i thin this years BB is the first one where they have decided to really pus the insitutionaliseation hard with out going for the obivous paly them off against each other... look at the nominations this year people are actively trying to get out of them becuase they do see it more as them against bb rather than it's a game show...


----------



## KGlad (Jul 6, 2006)

Did you see nikki's face when ash was put on the screan how good well thats a face i would like to see again.


----------



## john x (Jul 6, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> the critical thing is to empower the person to make their own desicions nikki made her's and by all accounts from those who know is doing very well inside the bb house and in life generally,



Where would you draw the line then? Or should everybody have the 'right' to be exploited (albeit of their own free will) for public entertainment?

john x


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jul 6, 2006)

sorry for being dense,  but why does Niki dislke aisleen?  I ahvn't seen it in 5 days


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 6, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> isvicthere? said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aqua (Jul 6, 2006)

keighleygaylad said:
			
		

> Did you see nikki's face when ash was put on the screan how good well thats a face i would like to see again.



I laughed more at Leas 

ah, bless


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 6, 2006)

Jonathon walking out to silence was absolute pony.


----------



## dozzer (Jul 6, 2006)

john x said:
			
		

> Where would you draw the line then? Or should everybody have the 'right' to be exploited (albeit of their own free will) for public entertainment?
> 
> john x



If it's their own free will then shurely the answer has to be yes!?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 6, 2006)

john x said:
			
		

> Where would you draw the line then? Or should everybody have the 'right' to be exploited (albeit of their own free will) for public entertainment?
> 
> john x


i tend not to tell other their limits for fear of appearing meddlesome interfereing and condesending... should that be up to the indivual to decide??


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 6, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Nikki? "Empowered"? Yeah, right! Her diary room outburst about the bed situation was pure Rosa Parks!


well that's your viewpoint to her it might have been one of the biggest things she has had to overcome in her life.

Are you belittling to all people with problems or issues which are significantly less than you perceive as mertious? 

seems to me that it's very much a pat on the head and biscuit senerio so their trivial problems are considered by you to be less significant but significant enough to bar them from being on *your tv*... 

Epowerment isn't about grandious statements but allowing people to to achive what they might were they less restricted... seems that you'd like your cripples hidden in the attic rather than on show.

the thing is that you have the power of censor on this it's called the off switch, censor away if the tv cripples on tv offend so much but i assure you there's little more disempowering than others making descsions on your own limitations.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 6, 2006)

That was so horrible last night.  Sort of boring and depressing all rolled into one.  I turned it off before it finished and I really don't know why I keep coming back to watch it night after night...habit I suppose.   I can't wait for the whole thing to end now.


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 6, 2006)

FabricLiveBaby! said:
			
		

> sorry for being dense,  but why does Niki dislke aisleen?  I ahvn't seen it in 5 days


See I was wondering that too, and Ive seen pretty much all of them so far....


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 6, 2006)

She told Nikki her tales of sexual exploits were boring. 

Nikki stormed off and Ash called her a little girl.

I love her when she's confrontational. The others wisper and bitch in corners but Aislene hits them with it head on. She's a wicked housemate.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 6, 2006)

AllStarMe said:
			
		

> See I was wondering that too, and Ive seen pretty much all of them so far....



Nothing much ever seems to make sense where Nikki is concerned, but I assumed she didn't like Ashleen b'cos of the whole Pete situation and Leah constantly whispering in her ear that Ashleen fancied Pete and was trying to take him away from Nikki.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 6, 2006)

Jayne is a horrible shitcuntfuck and should be killed in the face


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 6, 2006)

Why does Nikki always think that everything is about her?

She was never going to get evicted last night but all she kept saying was 'she's going to evict me'.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 6, 2006)

LOL!!!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 6, 2006)

Did Jayne just say.....'Sorry love, I'm just putting a tammy up...'?!?!?


Oh...oh....<cries with laughter>.....


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 6, 2006)

The fen_wife says yes, oh lordy


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 6, 2006)

Yes, I do believe she did.

Please tell me she didn't actually do it though


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm getting a very strong mental image of Jayne tying on a rising sun bandana and lowering herself into the cockpit of a Zero fighter...
Loving her work so far!


----------



## lemontop (Jul 6, 2006)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> Jayne is a horrible shitcuntfuck and should be killed in the face



She'll be out before long. Big mistake slagging Aisleyne off in front of everyone. Very easy excuse to nominate.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 6, 2006)

Good move Big Brother (at last  )....


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 6, 2006)

Blimey!!!! Nikki just said 'Don't you think Aisleyne had a personality change when she realised what the public reaction to her was? It's so obvious, Imogen.'

I wish she said more stuff like that - inside the stroppy three year old is a savvy girl.

Let her out more, Nikki


----------



## Fingers (Jul 6, 2006)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> Jayne is a horrible shitcuntfuck and should be killed in the face




you just beat me to that fen boy, what a revolting creature


----------



## Fingers (Jul 6, 2006)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> Jayne is a horrible shitcuntfuck and should be killed in the face




you just beat me to that fen boy, what a revolting creature


----------



## lemontop (Jul 6, 2006)

Nobody's bitching in here! Yeah right ladies *ahem*


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 6, 2006)

Aisleyne said to Jayne that if there had been a choice of three, and she herself was the third, she would have elected to go.

Yeah right - didn't see you suggesting that to Big Brother as an option last night, Aishleyne.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 6, 2006)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> Jayne is a horrible shitcuntfuck and should be killed in the face




Spot on


----------



## exosculate (Jul 6, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Aisleyne said to Jayne that if there had been a choice of three, and she herself was the third, she would have elected to go.
> 
> Yeah right - didn't see you suggesting that to Big Brother as an option last night, Aishleyne.




Spot on too


----------



## exosculate (Jul 6, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> She'll be out before long. Big mistake slagging Aisleyne off in front of everyone. Very easy excuse to nominate.




Yet more spot on analysis


People have already said what i wanted to say.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 6, 2006)

because we are in perfect resonance with your mind, exosculate


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 6, 2006)

Live feed: Lea breakdown t-minus 60mins and counting.
Last seen shades-on slurring "jus' gimme the fuckin' bottle darlin'"

*oddsflash*

DairyLea: 1.08 (would be 1.02 but for the chance of her being escorted out by security).
Trickie Dickie: 14.0


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 6, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> because we are in perfect resonance with your mind, exosculate



If we were to all whistle at the same pitch - exosclates head would explode like in the film 'scanners'


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## exosculate (Jul 6, 2006)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> If we were to all whistle at the same pitch - exosclates head would explode like in the film 'scanners'


----------



## exosculate (Jul 6, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> because we are in perfect resonance with your mind, exosculate




Things have been feeling harmonious tonight,


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 6, 2006)

Jayne's got no chance. They'll all love her for one or maybe two weeks then they'll be fed up with the constant farting and burping. Add that to her nasty comments about ash, and she's already given them three valid reasons for nomination. Blimey, she's only been in there a few days.


----------



## Supine (Jul 6, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Things have been feeling harmonious tonight,



it's a downhill road no doubt 

that jayne character is a right cow. fair play to imogen listening to all the bitching and then coming out with "i like her". Good work girl


----------



## tommers (Jul 6, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> Epowerment isn't about grandious statements but allowing people to to achive what they might were they less restricted...



absolutely garf.  well said.

she seems to be bearing up pretty well* to being constantly on telly 24 hours a day.  I wouldn't be able to deal with that.

 * well, I say well.. she hasn't killed anyone.


----------



## tommers (Jul 6, 2006)

Supine said:
			
		

> fair play to imogen listening to all the bitching and then coming out with "i like her". Good work girl



yeah.  good for her.


----------



## ymu (Jul 6, 2006)

When Aisleyne first came back into the house in a hysterical state and immediately went through to the bathroom off the bedroom, followed by half the housemates, Suzie's only reaction was to say "why are they all going in _there_, I wanted to go to the loo" (or something similar). Not only are there two other toilets in the house, but 2 days ago she was telling someone (possibly Jayne, but I can't remember) that she prefers NOT to use the one off the bedroom (and NEVER uses it for number 2s).   

We figure maybe she was reacting negatively to all the public displays of emotion and/or was just realising that she actually lost the vote last week - but still, what an unpleasant response.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 6, 2006)

ymu said:
			
		

> We figure maybe she was reacting negatively to all the public displays of emotion and/or was just realising that she actually lost the vote last week - but still, what an unpleasant response.




feels head pulsate

At the risk of my head exploding - I feel that is spot on too.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 6, 2006)

Quick straw-poll - who do we all like or dislike? Me:

Like: Jayne, Nikki, Spiral, Susie eek: ), Mikey eek: ), Jennie.
Neutral: Pete, Richard, Michael.
Dislike: Lea, Glen, Imogen, Ai!sleyne.


----------



## tommers (Jul 6, 2006)

oh goodie.

LIKE - glynn, pete, jennie, spiral, aisleyne, 
NEUTRAL - susie, richard, mikey, imogen, michael, 
DISLIKE - jayne, nikki
MAKES ME WANT TO PUNCH THE TELLY -Lea


----------



## zoooo (Jul 6, 2006)

I loooove: Pete

I like: Richard, Nikki, Michael

I don't mind: all the rest, except...

I despise with all my heart: Lea + Glyn


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 6, 2006)

Like= Ash, Pete, Spiral, Nikki, Richard (sometimes), and Glin

Neutral= Jenny

Dislike= Jayne, Immogen, Mikey, Lea, Snoozy, Micheal,


----------



## exosculate (Jul 6, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Quick straw-poll - who do we all like or dislike? Me:
> 
> Like: Jayne, Nikki, Spiral, Susie eek: ), Mikey eek: ), Jennie.
> Neutral: Pete, Richard, Michael.
> Dislike: Lea, Glen, Imogen, Ai!sleyne.



Okeydokey quite different from you i think. This of course is not the same as who i would evict first etc.


Like:  Spiral,  Mikey, Jennie, Pete,
Neutral:  Richard, Michael. Ai!sleyne, Glen
Dislike: Lea,  Imogen, Jayne, Nikki, Susie eek: ),


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh lordy, seems like Lea's second 'specialist' film has hit the streets.
Scat and watersports this time - the torrents (ahem) are available over on digispy now, but you'll forgive me for not confirming this one personally.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 7, 2006)

Likes:
Pete - Madder that a bucket of frogs and fit as fuck!
Glyn - Loveable country bumpkin. Soon to return to his job as a scarecrow in Wales, isn't it?
Michael - A gayboy who ain't ashamed of his beer belly or fat arse!

Neutral:
Jennie - Haven't seen much of her, so undecided.
Imogen - Have grown more favourable toward her in recent weeks.
Spiral - Hollywood Irish accent seriously grating, but otherwise unfussed.
Richard - Witty, yet twatty. Take the fucking glove off - we know you pleasure yourself with it.

Dislikes:
Lea - "Nobody loves me!" No, love, they don't. Soon to become 'scary cat lady' on _the Simpsons_
Jayne - Gobshite.
Aisleyne - Whinge, blub, moan. Scarcely endearing, is it?
Nikki - Professional three year old. My sister, basically. Would baby like a lowwypop?
Susie - Observing from the sidelines. Possible MI5/CIA/Mossad agent.
Mikey - Also ran. If looking good is all you're good for, take your clothes off.

I really don't have anything against "blonde" women - except when they appear on Big Brother


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 7, 2006)

I really loved aisleyne, but her crocodile tears last night have made me think she is really full of shite tbh


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 7, 2006)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Likes:
> Pete - Madder that a bucket of frogs and fit as fuck!
> Glyn - Loveable country bumpkin. Soon to return to his job as a scarecrow in Wales, isn't it?
> Michael - A gayboy who ain't ashamed of his beer belly or fat arse!
> ...









Especially....



> Susie - Observing from the sidelines. Possible MI5/CIA/Mossad agent.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 7, 2006)

(Tell you mine tomorrow when I have slightly less drink inside me  - that was a classic show though...first class in fact!    )


----------



## tommers (Jul 7, 2006)

SUSIE - are you doing  special things?
JAYNE - what?
SUSIE - are you dropping the children off?
JAYNE - I am, but I don't mind going...
SUSIE - do you want me to park up outside so that nobody bursts in?

  

And there I was thinking susie was all prim and proper.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 7, 2006)

tommers darling, she IS if she's offering herself as a lookout while someone has a fucking shite.....   



























<offers herself up...  >


----------



## tommers (Jul 7, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> tommers darling, she IS if she's offering herself as a lookout while someone has a fucking shite.....



i liked the way she said "dropping the children off" rather than "dropping the kids off".

SO posh.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 7, 2006)

heh heh! 



_Class._


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 7, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> i liked the way she said "dropping the children off" rather than "dropping the kids off".
> 
> SO posh.



ahhah the penny drops...wondered what they were on about


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 7, 2006)

right so...mine are currently

Likes: pete, glYn, jenny, michael, jayne
Neutral: mikey, imogen, dickie, nikki, spoiral
Dislikes: susie, aiisleen
Can't stand: lea


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 7, 2006)

LIKE Pete Nikki Spoiral 
NEUTRAL Aisylene Michael Jenny Jayne Glyn
DISLIKE Imogen Lea Richard Susie


----------



## thefuse (Jul 7, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Oh lordy, seems like Lea's second 'specialist' film has hit the streets.
> Scat and watersports this time - the torrents (ahem) are available over on digispy now, but you'll forgive me for not confirming this one personally.


*shudders at the thought of lea 'dropping the children off' on someone* 
  
wheres the puke smiley when you need him?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 7, 2006)

mine are

LIKE Mikey, Richard, Imogen,  
NEUTRAL Aisylene Michael Glyn Spiral Jennie Pete
DISLIKE Jayne, Lea, 

and the one that i'd like to punch in the face is Nikki. I cant stand her constant whinging/tantrum tempers. she would do my head in in real life. grrrrr.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 7, 2006)

just realised that i missed snoozy of my list. says a lot about her doesnt it?


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 7, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> Jayne's got no chance. They'll all love her for one or maybe two weeks then they'll be fed up with the constant farting and burping. Add that to her nasty comments about ash, and she's already given them three valid reasons for nomination. Blimey, she's only been in there a few days.


Do you really think it'll take that long? I'm fed up with her crass behaviour already, and I don't live with her 24/7. She's just dreadful.

I think overall the new housemates are going to do the show lots of good. It had got really stale and we're only halfway in.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 7, 2006)

I think we've actually got people in with actual personalities, instead of just being really blah (pete excepted). Sure, Jayne's a bit rough round the edges, but I like her, she's ballsy and a strong character and a good laugh. She's a ladette that's all. Hardly a hanging offence, or reason for calling her a cunt. Not compared to how some of the others have behaved.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 7, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> well that's your viewpoint to her it might have been one of the biggest things she has had to overcome in her life.
> 
> Are you belittling to all people with problems or issues which are significantly less than you perceive as mertious?
> 
> ...



1) Not sure what a "pat on the head and biscuit senerio" is. And am unable to decipher what you mean by "mertious". Sorry.  

2) As for Nikki. She's an adult. It's her decision whether she wants to go on a humiliating, exploitative TV show or not. No-one's stopping her, and no-one (certainly not me, despite your disingenuous suggestions) is saying her on-screen antics should be censored.

3) My original point was a criticism of the sleazy, cynical TV execs who seek to make cheap entertainment out of a desperately vulnerable and messed up individual. I cannot understand how you construed it as an attack on Nikki.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 7, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> I really loved aisleyne, but her crocodile tears last night have made me think she is really full of shite tbh



Me too. It's not often I turn it off, but I did last night. It was endless!


----------



## foo (Jul 7, 2006)

getting back into this over the past few days - the only ones worth watching (i can't quite bring myself to say 'i like'   ) 

Nikki, Pete, Glyn & Aisleyne. 

the rest can take a running jump. 

is Michael one of those NLP wierdos??


----------



## KellyDJ (Jul 7, 2006)

I hate Jayne with a passion.  She is a loud, nasty piece of work.  and what was all that crap she was spouting to Nikki and Lea about 'her loyalties have been with them from the start'.  What an arse licking bitch!!!
I have never wanted to jump into the telly and punch someones face in but I'd love to do it to her.  Vile!

Well done to Imogen for standing her ground and saying that she liked Aisleyne while Nikki and Jayne were trying to sway.  I'm starting to like her a bit more now.


----------



## dozzer (Jul 7, 2006)

Like: Nikki, Pete, Glyn
Neutral: Mikey, Imogen, Michael, Jennie
Dislike: Suzie, Lea, Spoiral, Jayne. 

Think that's it. 



edit - oops, forgot aisleyne. She's in the "Dislike" section.


----------



## Rollem (Jul 7, 2006)

the ones i dont dislike as much as the others: pete, glyn, spoiral; 
 the ones i really dislike: lea, richard, the new guy who's name i cant remember, richard, richard richard


----------



## aqua (Jul 7, 2006)

it's Jayne I don't like, Lea is just car crash tele
Richard makes me laugh


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 7, 2006)

What's Waynetta Slob doing in the 'Big Brother' house anyway...?!    

GET HER OUT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnMarie (Jul 7, 2006)

Hmmm a few people have Nikki in their Like list...

Why???


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2006)

I can't stand this anymore - I try to read a book while it's on, but it's hard to ignore. Last night was horrible.


----------



## KGlad (Jul 7, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> I laughed more at Leas
> 
> ah, bless



Well yeah both of them really but nikki was the one i mosly saw. And as far as hearing her well i'm not even going there.


What is the women doing in there she needs to go get her fucking out lol


----------



## KGlad (Jul 7, 2006)

I cant stand JANE why she is not even funny she is as thick as two short planks WHY how do i know she is driving me crazy OH........... My god please get nikki and jane out.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 7, 2006)

well better chime in with my list

Like: Nikki, Pete, Glyn, Imogen, Jennie
Not fussed: Mikey, Michael, Spoiral
Dislike: Suzie, 
Want to kill in the face with a bic biro: Jayne, Lea


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 7, 2006)

Like -  Glynn, mikey, imogen,Jennie,Pete, michael
Dislike- richard Lea, Nikki, jayne

Indifferent, Suzi, spiral


----------



## BlackSpecs (Jul 7, 2006)

suzie to win...i really like her posture.

......i am not joking about this btw


----------



## bonjour (Jul 7, 2006)

lol I loved Imogens little outburst. Im starting to think underneath that quiet slow exterior, shes got a real sense of whats going on including all the bitching.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 7, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> 1) Not sure what a "pat on the head and biscuit senerio" is. And am unable to decipher what you mean by "mertious". Sorry.



with merit..., pat on the head and a biscuit senerio is patronising behaviour where you treat people who fall outside accept standards as being too frwagile and weaky to pwossilby bwe tweated pwropwerly...  aren't they brave <pat on the head> would They like a biscuit...<to carer/parent/anyone but the cripple, god forbid the cripple might have a mind of their own or attemtp to express it>




			
				isvicthere? said:
			
		

> 2) As for Nikki. She's an adult. It's her decision whether she wants to go on a humiliating, exploitative TV show or not. No-one's stopping her, and no-one (certainly not me, despite your disingenuous suggestions) is saying her on-screen antics should be censored.



but you are moaning that it's irresponsible for allowing the likes of her who is an "desperately vulnerable and messed up individual" in your eyes based on the fact she has spend a significant time inside a hospital for an eattign disorder.  no where is it said that people with behavioural problems, disabilites, mental disabilities or any other defect have to be reasonable or decent human beings, quite a lot are total twats who you'd not spend 30 sec's of time with in real life your presumption is that her behaviour is caused by her being "desperately vulnerable and messed up individual" rather than her just being a twat based on the fact she spent time in hospital... 
That is what's disengenuous and also disempowering. 

Can't you take people as you find them rather than applying some sort of cavate to excuse their behaviour such as them being "desperately vulnerable and messed up individual". 




			
				isvicthere? said:
			
		

> 3) My original point was a criticism of the sleazy, cynical TV execs who seek to make cheap entertainment out of a desperately vulnerable and messed up individual. I cannot understand how you construed it as an attack on Nikki.



the same goes for anyone who goes into the BB house, fuck it if i went in there i'd be exploited by sleazy, cynical vunerable  tv execs seekign to make cheap entertainment... so would you were you to enter into it...

this may have been a vaild argument or point when BB started but to say that by now at the 7th series of the show that people on it aren't aware is frankley like asking me to accept jesus as my lord... fucking laughable... they know what they'll get when they go in there... unless they are hilltop dwellinh naive muppets... (well glyn then..)


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 7, 2006)

bonjour said:
			
		

> lol I loved Imogens little outburst. Im starting to think underneath that quiet slow exterior, shes got a real sense of whats going on including all the bitching.


it was the look of ffs why do you consistantly explain things to me like i was 5 girl she gave nikki which was priceless like if i have to put up with much more of this i'm going to kill you....


----------



## electroplated (Jul 7, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Oh lordy, seems like Lea's second 'specialist' film has hit the streets.
> Scat and watersports this time - the torrents (ahem) are available over on digispy now, but you'll forgive me for not confirming this one personally.



Thankfully, this appears to have been a wind-up - pretty funny one at that, seeing how everyone was happy to believe it over on digital spy - but the video linked from there doesn't appear to have lea in it according to the latest on that thread...


----------



## dozzer (Jul 7, 2006)

AnMarie said:
			
		

> Hmmm a few people have Nikki in their Like list...
> 
> Why???



Because we like her?


----------



## ymu (Jul 7, 2006)

Can't stand Jayne or Suzie.

Lea is pissing me off big time - she went to hug and kiss Aisleyne when she was in bed the other night feeling miserable, but as soon as Aisleyne had recovered enough to come out and people came up to hug her (Pete, Glyn, Imogen and Mikey), Lea was standing there with this kind of cynical pout - pissed me off no end. I've never really forgiven her for transferring her own paranoia/jealousy to Lisa, then Nikki, then Aisleyne ... Unlike Nikki - who can be unbearable at times but at least seems more then willing to accept criticism and admit to her faults (in a very sweet way, too) - I just can't imagine anyone being able to explain to Lea what the problem is and having her accept any kind of responsibility.

Did anyone watch Spiral and Glyn in bed with Lea the other night? Was on live, I think.

Spiral: _Are those the biggest breasts in England? Can I feel them?_
Lea: _Yeah_
Glyn: _I can't believe you just came out with that. I've been wanting to ask for weeks! Can I have a go too Lea?_
_Followed by group grope and much giggling._



Back on topic ...

Dislike: Richard
Growing on me: Imogen (for standing up for Aisleyne when Nikki and Jayne were having a bitchfest - much respect), Nikki
Like but still not sure about: Aisleyne, Spiral, Jennie
Like lots: Pete, Glyn
Meh: Michael, Mikey


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 7, 2006)

dozzer said:
			
		

> Because we like her?


nah it's cos you like exploiting the desperately vulnerable and messed up individual you sleezy lot...


----------



## dozzer (Jul 7, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> nah it's cos you like exploiting the desperately vulnerable and messed up individual you sleezy lot...


----------



## foo (Jul 7, 2006)

ymu said:
			
		

> Dislike: Richard
> Growing on me: Imogen (for standing up for Aisleyne when Nikki and Jayne were having a bitchfest - much respect), Nikki
> Like but still not sure about: Aisleyne, Spiral, Jennie
> Like lots: Pete, Glyn
> Meh: Michael, Mikey



good list, and one i'd agree with. (i'd add lea and jayne to the dislike tho) i forgot about spiral actually. he was sooo  sweet in the diary room when he had a go at BB for doing Aisleyne's head in. aww 

i saw glyn and spiral's lea sandwich. double yuk! they came across as a pair of silly boys (beavis & butthead stylee) but she is off the map. she disgusts me, everything about her is revolting - personality and how she looks.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 7, 2006)

ymu said:
			
		

> Did anyone watch Spiral and Glyn in bed with Lea the other night? Was on live, I think.
> 
> Spiral: _Are those the biggest breasts in England? Can I feel them?_
> Lea: _Yeah_
> ...



I saw that. I larfed my arse off I did.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 7, 2006)

electroplated said:
			
		

> Thankfully, this appears to have been a wind-up - pretty funny one at that, seeing how everyone was happy to believe it over on digital spy - but the video linked from there doesn't appear to have lea in it according to the latest on that thread...



Yeah, seems to have been an excuse to give tubgirl another unwanted encore in retrospect.
Soooo believable tho...


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 7, 2006)

Jayne is absolutely hideous. 

I liked how when she was attempting to start a little group bitching session with the housemates when they were all in the kitchen, pretty much everyone ignored her really, that was amusing.

Fair play to Imogen for standing up to Jayne and Nikki last night, I actually clapped when she did I was that pleased! Im starting to like her more now, she seems to be showing a bit more personality.

Lea just needs locking in a cupboard so she can sit there and think about what she's doing. Hope she goes tonight.


----------



## ymu (Jul 7, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> good list, and one i'd agree with. (i'd add lea and jayne to the dislike tho) i forgot about spiral actually. he was sooo  sweet in the diary room when he had a go at BB for doing Aisleyne's head in. aww



I messed up my list by rambling on about Lea then remembering the Lea/Glyn/Spiral incident.  I agree - Jayne, Suzie and Lea are on my "can't stand" list (well, Lea's on the "can't stand any more" list. Spiral should probably be on my "growing on me" list after the way he laid in to BB like that - I thought he was a bit sleazy and insensitive before that, but he does seem quite sweet.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 7, 2006)

I cannot stand Jayne, I thought Lea was bad, Jayne takes hideous to a whole new level


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok, my likes and dislikes and fucking hates...

Like - Aisleyne, Spoiral, Jennie, Richard, Mikey, Pete, Imogen
Indifferent - Michael
Dislike - Lea, Susie (but only cos she's boring), Glyn
Fucking hate - Nikki, Waynetta


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh yea, and does anyone else find it slightly amusing/offending that everyone is talking about whether Richard and Michael will get together just cos they're gay?! As if being gay means you're gonna hook up with anyone else who's gay!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 7, 2006)

Like: Glynn, Pete,Jenny,

Indiferent: Aisyleyne,Nikki,susie,Mikey, michael,Imogen,Nikki (although sometimes I do like Nikki,sometimes she shows great insight)

Dislike:Richard -(patronising and pompous) Suzie (So boring)


Makes me and masterdarkone snarl at the tv: Lea, 

Makes me and masterdk1 wanna commit Hare kiri : Jayne


Oh masterdk1 shouts at pete all the time , he admited that he is jealous cos Pete is popular....he is also strangley facinated by him....he Loves Jenny.... 

Masterdk1 has often said he wants to kill Niki..

Honestly If I go out on a friday night he rings me with updates about 3 x  

I might get im to post on here actualy.....


----------



## BlackSpecs (Jul 7, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Oh yea, and does anyone else find it slightly amusing/offending that everyone is talking about whether Richard and Michael will get together just cos they're gay?! As if being gay means you're gonna hook up with anyone else who's gay!





....well in the beginning he styled himself as a *sexual-terrorist* ...and we havent seen much of that have we ?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 7, 2006)

BlackSpecs said:
			
		

> ....well in the beginning he styled himself as a *sexual-terrorist* ...and we havent seen much of that have we ?



Who Richard or Michael?


----------



## BlackSpecs (Jul 7, 2006)

richard


----------



## KellyDJ (Jul 7, 2006)

Like - Aislene, Pete, Jenny, Richard, Glyn
OK - Imogen, Mikey, Susie, Michael, Spoiral
Dislike - Nikki, Lea
Hate so much I want to kill her slowly and painfully - Jayne


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 7, 2006)

My two pennoth

Love: Pete
Likes: Nikki, Richard, Jennie, Aisleyn
Neutral: Imogen, Michael, Suzie
Dislike: Leah, Mikey, Glyn, Spoiral (don't know why, just don't)
New lower category of dislike: Jayne


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 7, 2006)

Like: Pete, Jenny, Ashleen (sometimes), Glyn (sometimes)
Neutral: Mickey, Imogen
Dislike: Lea, Jayne, Richard, Nikki

Don't really know the other new people well enough to comment.


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 7, 2006)

What I find amusing is that I switch off BB to escape the incessant bitching and tune into this thread and find much the same thing 

Oooh - I like such and such but not so and so...

FFS! 

Is there really any hope?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 7, 2006)

Like: Pete, Aisleyne, Richard, Spiral, Jennie, Michael

Neutral with a positive aspect: Susie, Glyn 

Neutral with a negative aspect: Imogen, Mikey

Dislike: Lea, Nikki, Jayne


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 7, 2006)

How can anyone say they dislike someone they've never met that is placed in an environment that is meant to create conflict?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2006)

scarecrow said:
			
		

> How can anyone say they dislike someone they've never met that is placed in an environment that is meant to create conflict?


It would be rubbish if people were neutral about it!


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 7, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It would be rubbish if people were neutral about it!



I understand the pantomime of it all and get involved myself. But this thread is rubbish with people just reelling off their likes and dislikes.

zzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 7, 2006)

scarecrow said:
			
		

> How can anyone say they dislike someone they've never met that is placed in an environment that is meant to create conflict?


It's relative, isn't it? 

Even if they are in a 'hothouse' environment where they're not acting as they would in the real world, the fact that they manage to exhibit these less than desirable sides proves that they're ingrained in their personality somewhere. I wouldn't be particularly impressed with friends or members of my family if they suddenly started acting on levels of Lea-like self-absorption or Jayne-like twattishness.  

And if these housemates object in any way to being disliked, they shouldn't have put themselves there for scrutiny in the first place.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 7, 2006)

scarecrow said:
			
		

> I understand the pantomime of it all and get involved myself. But this thread is rubbish with people just reelling off their likes and dislikes.
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzz.


so if you arent interested the answers simple... find one which does interest you


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 7, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> so if you arent interested the answers simple... find one which does interest you



Defensive AND a rolleyes 

That's exactly what I was saying. This thread DOES interest me but reading relentless lists doesn't. Sorry for expressing my opinion. Continue with your dullness


----------



## john x (Jul 7, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I cannot stand Jayne, I thought Lea was bad, Jayne takes hideous to a whole new level



Why?  

john x


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 7, 2006)

BlackSpecs said:
			
		

> ....well in the beginning he styled himself as a *sexual-terrorist* ...and we havent seen much of that have we ?


And for that, we should be thankful....


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jul 7, 2006)

Did anyone else notice that when Aislene was crying on the monitor screen to the feed to the Big house Lea was going "shut up stupid bitch get on with it!" 

The minute she comes in the house bawling her eyes out leah runs into the bathroom with the herd and kissed her on the forhead?  Evil wench!

If I dislike someone that much I'd just ignore them!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 7, 2006)

john x said:
			
		

> Why?
> 
> john x


shes like nails down a blackboard, bitchy, gobby opinionated and has absolutely no social skills ( bar burping) Icant think of even one endearing or even remotely likeable feature about her

Im sure she said she would bring fun to the house didnt she? shes failing miserably there


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 7, 2006)

FabricLiveBaby! said:
			
		

> Did anyone else notice that when Aislene was crying on the monitor screen to the feed to the Big house Lea was going "shut up stupid bitch get on with it!"
> 
> !



That was Jayne


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jul 7, 2006)

No leah was guilty too they were both at it!   Whish I had a video replay on this thing!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 7, 2006)

They are all two faced, Nikki was saying she wasnt happy aisleyne was in but then had a hug and said she was fine with her and they were cool in the bedroom


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jul 7, 2006)

Never have I seen such a big group of vile people!  

Especially lea.  Feel sorry for her son.  

Addictive veiwing though eh?


----------



## KellyDJ (Jul 7, 2006)

FabricLiveBaby! said:
			
		

> Did anyone else notice that when Aislene was crying on the monitor screen to the feed to the Big house Lea was going "shut up stupid bitch get on with it!"
> 
> The minute she comes in the house bawling her eyes out leah runs into the bathroom with the herd and kissed her on the forhead?  Evil wench!
> 
> If I dislike someone that much I'd just ignore them!



I think it was Jayne shouting that out not Lea.  She also added "it only took you 2 minutes to evict me"


----------



## KellyDJ (Jul 7, 2006)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> I think it was Jayne shouting that out not Lea.  She also added "it only took you 2 minutes to evict me"



Sorry didn't notice the post afterwards.  But I don't think Lea was shouting as well, she was just sitting there with her face in her hands looking shocked.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 7, 2006)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> ....she was just sitting there with her face in her hands looking shocked.



She always looks shocked....it's the eyebrows


----------



## ymu (Jul 7, 2006)

FabricLiveBaby! said:
			
		

> No leah was guilty too they were both at it!   Whish I had a video replay on this thing!




This is the live version though - the incriminating evidence is on the highlights show from Thursday. Can't find that on youtube. I only _remember_ Jayne saying anything - but you could well be right about Lea.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 7, 2006)

scarecrow said:
			
		

> How can anyone say they dislike someone they've never met that is placed in an environment that is meant to create conflict?


Did you ever meat Stalin?


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 7, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Did you ever meat Stalin?



Did I ever say I disliked him?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 7, 2006)

Lovely geezer, old Joe - would give you the shirt off his back.


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 7, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Lovely geezer, old Joe - would give you the shirt off his back.



I stand by what I say - even if you throw Hitler into the frame  

But anyways, this is a BB thread


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 7, 2006)

scarecrow said:
			
		

> But anyways, this is a BB thread



How cool would it be if the 'Big Brother' thread became so off-topic that it was moved to UK P&P...?


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 7, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> How cool would it be if the 'Big Brother' thread became so off-topic that it was moved to UK P&P...?



Then I'd definitely avoid it


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 7, 2006)

scarecrow said:
			
		

> Did I ever say I disliked him?


Well you know what I mean. There's gonna be shit loads of people you've never met but dislike, in fact you would probably have a greater knowledge of what the BB contestants are like than the people you dislike but never met...eg Maggie Thatcher, George Bush etc (assuming you dislike them, if not, eg some airy fairy hippy socialist type!!)


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 7, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Did you ever meat Stalin?



There's an image


----------



## Structaural (Jul 7, 2006)

*from Popbitch*

"Grace Adams from Big Brother is currently
   beaming out from almost every celebrity and lad
   mag looking very glossy. It's not all natural.
   One magazine tells us that when the pictures
   from her photoshoot came back they needed
   emergency retouching. Her arms seemed to be
   covered in thick blonde matted fur, "like
   a labrador's leg".


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 7, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Well you know what I mean. There's gonna be shit loads of people you've never met but dislike, in fact you would probably have a greater knowledge of what the BB contestants are like than the people you dislike but never met...eg Maggie Thatcher, George Bush etc (assuming you dislike them, if not, eg some airy fairy hippy socialist type!!)



Although I think GWB is a cunt, I can't say I dislike him as I've never met him. I work with plenty of bigoted types but as I know them I like them, even if I disagree with their views. Similarly I thought what Mrs T did to this country was outrageous but that doesn't mean I can say I dislike her personally as we've never met!


----------



## astral (Jul 7, 2006)

scarecrow said:
			
		

> Although I think GWB is a cunt, I can't say I dislike him as I've never met him. I work with plenty of bigoted types but as I know them I like them, even if I disagree with their views. Similarly I thought what Mrs T did to this country was outrageous but that doesn't mean I can say I dislike her personally as we've never met!



So it's just down to semantics then?


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 7, 2006)

astral said:
			
		

> So it's just down to semantics then?



Not really. I've met people in the past who I deemed to be cunts but liked in person. Nothing to do with semantics.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 7, 2006)

Susie's pants terror:

"There's this awful collection of other people's underpants that keep flocking towards my bed. I don't know why," she moaned.
"Awful big old Y-fronts - I don't know who's doing it. Glyn, bless him, knows he's not to throw any of his socks or pants by my bed.
What gets me is they're inside out, so they've obviously slipped them off and been standing there stark naked.
The other day I had a big lump of chewing gum stuck to my shoe and I trod on some pants and walked them down the bedroom."

The horror! I *heart* Susie more than Nikki now, she's really coming into her own in the whimsical slightly-out-of-touch cool mum stakes now.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 7, 2006)

Heh! Yes you're right, that is a nice way to look at her.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 7, 2006)

*Spoiler* for those with a life:

Day 50
11:07am
Lea and Richard are talking in the bedroom about the eviction. Richard tells Lea that she needs to be prepared to be evicted but at the same time, he says Lea is the kind of character that people will warm to.
Nikki is in the Diary Room, talking about how she's unhappy that Aisleyne has returned as she's a "nasty piece of work". Lea and Jane are in the garden talking about Nikki. Nikki then goes into the kitchen, and Jayne tries to talk to her but Nikki just wants to do her exercise on the steps.

1:22pm
Aisleyne, Mikey and Jennie are in the bedroom talking about Aisleyne having to evict from the house-next-door. Spiral is in the Diary Room. He says he had developed a bond with Aisleyne, which is why it was so hard to see her crying so much when she had to evict Jonathan. Pete and Lea are in the bathroom talking about Susie. Lea says that Susie had said to her that it was obvious that Pete doesn't care about Lea as a friend. Pete asks why Susie would say that. Lea says they had been talking and Susie had asked her why she was upset. Lea then talks about how she thinks Jayne is there to take her place, as she's very similar to her and has the same mannerisms. "I don't think you can read into it that much" says Pete. Lea says that Susie has a gameplan in that by cooking and cleaning for everyone, no one will want to get rid of her.

2:26pm
Susie, Richard and Jayne are in the kitchen talking about cooking. Pete, Nikki and Spiral are in the bathroom, where Nikki is saying how good Pete is at making up songs. They then sing the "geek song" Pete made up. Nikki says she thinks Spiral and Pete should create a song together. In the bedroom, Aisleyne, Mikey, Imogen and Jennie are talking. Jayne comes in and asks if they've all had sandwiches. Aisleyne says she hasn't had one. Jayne doesn't believe her. Aisleyne swears she hasn't yet had one. Jayne looks at her then leaves and goes to the kitchen. To Susie, Jayne says "she was very rude to me … silly cow". "No-one else speaks to me like that in this house". Susie asks Jayne if they got on in the house next door and Jayne says "not really". Susie says Aisleyne has always been "super" to her and always been kind to her and defended her. "It doesn't really bother me Sue (sic)" says Jayne. Susie suggests that as there are so may of them now she can just talk to other people. "I like manners, that's all" says Jayne, talking with food in her mouth.

5:47pm
Big Brother has gathered all of the housemates in the garden for this week's shopping task. They must untangle a giant knot they are all attached to, to win a maximum of £672. But the total decreases every three minutes by £10. The housemates start the task with Richard guiding them. Glyn falls over twice.

7:06pm
The housemates have nearly finished untangling the rope. Richard tells them all to put their hands up and says "finished" when they are all clear of the rope. By the time they all finish, the shopping budget has dropped to £532. Lea asks Richard how he's feeling and he says he's a bit choked up. Lea starts to cry and the pair goes into the living area and hug. They then go into the lounge where Lea is crying and says she wants Richard to stay. Richard wells up and says "you and I have been through a lot". "To hell and back babe!" says Lea.

7:42pm
Spiral, Glyn and Aisleyne are in the lounge talking about Wales. Lea is in the Diary Room, saying she feels like "s**t". She says she's scared and frightened about the thought of leaving, and says that if it wasn't for Pete and Richard she would have walked out on the first night. Lea says she wants to go home now as she hasn't got the "balls" to face the eviction crowd. Big Brother tells her to think about her decision for a while and "come back once the dust has settled".

Lea walks out and straight into the bedroom. Jayne calls out "Oi Lea, nice bubble bath and bed?". Jayne follows Lea into the bedroom. Lea says she's going to walk and save Richard from eviction. Jayne tells her Richard wouldn't like that. Nikki joins in and says "You can't just walk out, don't be silly!" Jayne tells Lea she's come too far just to walk out. "It's ludicrous Lea!" says Nikki.

9:51pm
Aisleyne is in the bedroom. She starts to cry. The other housemates are gathered in the garden for the party in honour of the evictees. Lea takes the opportunity to toast everyone and says that she loves Richard and Pete, that Nikki is her princess, that Glyn is "wicked" and "Susie, you are just so wicked … with your tea". Richard then stands up and toasts all the housemates past and present.

10:42pm
Most of the housemates are in the garden singing and dancing. Pete and Lea are in the Diary Room. They say thank you to Big Brother for the party. Pete says "I want to say to Susie that she can shut her mouth because Lea's wicked, and I love her. What's Susie going on about?" When asked by Big Brother what Pete is referring to, he says: "Susie reckons that I ain't really Lea's friend and that I'm playing a game and I won't give two s**ts about Lea after this programme …. I'm quite angry with her at the moment"
Pete says Susie's false and just hangs around the kitchen cleaning up after people.
"Look at me boy!" says Lea. "Me boy's turned into a man on BB7 ... he's speaking his f***ing mind at last!"

12:20am
All the housemates are in the living area dancing to music Big Brother has provided. Nikki and Aisleyne are dancing together. They start talking about what happened before Aisleyne left. Nikki raises the fact that Aisleyne called her boring and yawned loudly around her. Aisleyne says she was a bitch and apologises. "I don't know what came over me" Aisleyne says, adding she is glad she had the opportunity to come back into the house and apologise.

1:01am
Jayne and Susie are in the bedroom talking about the males in the house. Lea and Glyn are in the lounge talking about Jayne. Lea says Jayne's a liar. Mikey and Imogen are hugging in the living area and talking about how all the other housemates speculate about their relationship. "I'm just f***ing sick of people saying s***, speculating," says Imogen. Mikey agrees, saying people always ask him if something is going on with them. From the lounge, Aisleyne starts singing "Mikey and Imogen sitting in a tree. K-I-S-S-I-N-G".

2:21am
Some of the housemates are in the lounge. Spiral plants a kiss on Aisleyne's neck. In the bedroom, Pete and Nikki are in bed together. They are under the covers. Nikki whispers "Do you hate the way that I erm … take force of you?" Glyn comes over and says "What's going on here?" Lea and Richard are in the Diary Room. Lea has decided that she won't walk out of the house.

2:55am
All of the housemates are in the bedroom. Aisleyne, Jennie and Spiral are in the same bed talking and laughing. Spiral then gets out and goes for a ride on the small pink bike. He rides it into the bathroom door. Aisleyne is laughing. Jayne wakes up and says that if it were Aisleyne trying to get to sleep it would be a different story. Spiral says they don't have to do what Jayne says and that it was a different story when Jayne was making noise previously. Jayne says she needs to sleep because it's Richard or Lea's last night. Spiral says that's got nothing to do with her sleeping. "You think you f***ing own the place" says Spiral.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 7, 2006)

Many thanks Orangesanlemons.  I can visualise it all so clearly especially Jayne complaining about rude people while talking with her mouth full.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah, and good to see Lea slipping the knife into Susie and Jayne one last time before she gets the boot.
I really am losing respect for Pete rapidly, he's such a credulous bell-end. No spine that boy, tsk...


----------



## exosculate (Jul 7, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Yeah, and good to see Lea slipping the knife into Susie and Jayne one last time before she gets the boot.
> I really am losing respect for Pete rapidly, he's such a credulous bell-end. No spine that boy, tsk...




Have you ever met anyone who is _really realy nice all the time_ and yet does not _sit on the fence all the time._

I haven't.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2006)

I have - it's difficult but you can be critical AND diplomatic


----------



## exosculate (Jul 7, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I have - it's difficult but you can be critical AND diplomatic




My view is you can most of the time - all the time means fence sitter.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 7, 2006)

Glyn to Spiral...."_We_ invented 'Oggy, oggy, oggy'...."


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 7, 2006)

it reminded me of The Office, that Oggy Oggy bit


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 7, 2006)

Lea evicted with 53% of the vote. 
Yes, that's right FIFTY FUCKING THREE PERCENT of the vote. It was that close.
Looks like the regional Welsh vote may have had a bigger impact than expected - Red Dragon fm in particular organised a big anti-Richard vote after supposedly anti-Welsh comments (the daft sods).

Now excuse me while I have a heart attack.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 7, 2006)

Yay! 4 euros!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 7, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Yay! 4 euros!



Yay!!!  

This BB's been lousy for evictions tho - I'm having to start applying for proper jobs again now. 
Bugger.


----------



## Karac (Jul 7, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Glyn to Spiral...."_We_ invented 'Oggy, oggy, oggy'...."


The thing is noone has chanted oggy,oggy,oggy at a Welsh rugby match for at least 10-15 years


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 7, 2006)

I loved the bit on Lea's highlights where she says...

"I'm fed up of caring about people who just shit on me"

   

Well, if you will make those naughty movies...


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 7, 2006)

I thought Lea looked quite pretty tonight.  

When Richard wears that stupid hat it always reminds me of someone else. Tonight I worked out he reminds me of a Thunderbird puppet when he wears it


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 7, 2006)

LOL eq I knew he reminded me of someone too. That's it!


----------



## chriswill (Jul 7, 2006)

Thought Lea was dull in her interview with Davina.


Fair do's for saying "cunts" on TV tho'


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 7, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> I thought Lea looked quite pretty tonight.
> 
> When Richard wears that stupid hat it always reminds me of someone else. Tonight I worked out he reminds me of a Thunderbird puppet when he wears it



PMSLOL!

I almost spat coffee out all over the screen...EXACTLY! Thats it...a thunderbird puppet! Well done equationgirl!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 7, 2006)

chriswill said:
			
		

> Thought Lea was dull in her interview with Davina.
> 
> 
> Fair do's for saying "cunts" on TV tho'



Was that when she went to the top of the stairs to be let out?
I _thought_ thats what she said!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 7, 2006)

Yup.

"Cmon then, open the door ya cunts" or "Cmon then ya cunts, open the door".


*feels nawty having typed the c word twice n giggles*


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 8, 2006)

It started with a moth, in the back row of the classroom
How could I resist the aroma of your perfume
You and I were inseparable, it was love at first sight
You made me promise to marry you, I made you promise to be my bride
But you were only eight years old and I had just about turned nine
I thought that life was always good, I thought you always would be mine

It started with a moth, I never thought it would come to this
It started with a moth, I never thought it would come to this


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 8, 2006)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> PMSLOL!
> 
> I almost spat coffee out all over the screen...EXACTLY! Thats it...a thunderbird puppet! Well done equationgirl!


That and the gay guy who served icecream in the cinema when I was small


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 8, 2006)

Glad she's gone! Now maybe Pete can have a bit of breathing space!
Bit disappointed Davina didnt quiz her more about her possessiveness of Pete!

Also, I swear Pete nomimated her this week, but they didnt show it...


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 8, 2006)

pete didn't nominate this week.


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 8, 2006)

Oooh of course!! That would explain that then!

Wonder why I though that then? Bizarre!


----------



## hektik (Jul 8, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Pete says Susie's false and just hangs around the kitchen cleaning up after people.
> "Look at me boy!" says Lea. "Me boy's turned into a man on BB7 ... he's speaking his f***ing mind at last!"



translated: "at last, i have poisoned his mind so he is as paranoid as me!"

they really were two opposites: lea saw the woerst in everyone, and automatically assumed that they would take the piss out of her/plot against her/hated her, whereas pete saw the ebst in everyone, even those who didn't really deserve it.

she has managed to change him into someone who is quiet shy and worried about waht people are saying/doing behind his back. well done lea.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 8, 2006)

hektik said:
			
		

> translated: "at last, i have poisoned his mind so he is as paranoid as me!"
> 
> they really were two opposites: lea saw the woerst in everyone, and automatically assumed that they would take the piss out of her/plot against her/hated her, whereas pete saw the ebst in everyone, even those who didn't really deserve it.
> 
> she has managed to change him into someone who is quiet shy and worried about waht people are saying/doing behind his back. well done lea.




Thats deeply sad.  I was hoping he would have been the stronger and influenced her for the better.


----------



## thefuse (Jul 8, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Thats deeply sad.  I was hoping he would have been the stronger and influenced her for the better.


i doubt it will last beyond the bb experience


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 8, 2006)

so was she booed when she came out. i was out and missed it last night.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 8, 2006)

of course she was, the nicest person in the world could come out of that house and get booed!


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 8, 2006)

That Jayne woman is repulsive.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 8, 2006)

After watching a bit of last night's BB, I think I'm revising my opinion of Jayne somewhat. I wouldn't go so far as vile, but I'm certainly becoming less tolerance of her behaviour.

I think the turning point was her eating with her mouth open whilst saying that manners are important, or something.

Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Maidmarian (Jul 8, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> of course she was, the nicest person in the world could come out of that house and get booed!



I thought she got a comparatively easy ride tbh ----- considering !


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 8, 2006)

Jayne has got to gooooooooooooo. 
OMG she is SO annoying.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 8, 2006)

Jayne reminds me of Waynetta Slob.  

Keep her in she is so entertaining to watch and much needed in this very boring series.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 8, 2006)

You're right sparkling......just...ohgod she makes me ggrrrrrraaghhhuugghh.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 8, 2006)

She's starting to make the men look like a bunch of cissies.

No way could I live with her though.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 8, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Jayne reminds me of Waynetta Slob.
> 
> Keep her in she is so entertaining to watch and much needed in this very boring series.




Absolutely - my list of who I like best and who I want out first are completely at odds.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 8, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> She's starting to make the men look like a bunch of cissies.
> 
> No way could I live with her though.




Sexist


----------



## BlackSpecs (Jul 8, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Sexist




surely you mean GRACIST.....


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm sexist because I say a woman is acting more like a man than the men are?

I didn't say it was a good thing.

It was an observation that Jayne is exhibiting more of the traits that are usually associated with men behaving than usually with women. And, by exhibiting these traits she is appearing to be manly than the men. 

Could it be she is attracting more negative comments by acting outside the usual norms for female behaviour?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 8, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Lea evicted with 53% of the vote.
> Yes, that's right FIFTY FUCKING THREE PERCENT of the vote. It was that close.
> Looks like the regional Welsh vote may have had a bigger impact than expected - Red Dragon fm in particular organised a big anti-Richard vote after supposedly anti-Welsh comments (the daft sods).
> 
> Now excuse me while I have a heart attack.



They did but red dragon only broadcasts to south east wales
I suspect hiscard was well and truly marked by alot of people, welsh and otherwise wholike glyn and didnt particularly dislike Lea


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 8, 2006)

WOW!
Did you know that Lea made up the popular saying 'the dog's knob'....


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 8, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> WOW!
> Did you know that Lea made up the popular saying 'the dog's knob'....



Only cos she's seen so many...


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 8, 2006)

Ooh mind the handbags  

I thought she hadn't done that kind of work, so to speak?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 8, 2006)

Jayne's off her head!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 8, 2006)

Awww bless Glyn and Jenni - she wants people to recognise her when she goes down the shop and to make a tenner....or maybe a hundred quid  ....and Glyn would give it all to his mum and dad cos he doesn't understand money and he doesn't know how much things cost and stuff.....


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 8, 2006)

You can almost hear the wedding bells already can't you


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 8, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> I thought she hadn't done that kind of work, so to speak?



I reckon there'll be plenty of offers after that revelation though!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 8, 2006)

I like Jenni - she did a great job of defending herself from that loon Jayne.....


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 8, 2006)

Is she still a porn actress? I can't remember what her history is.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 8, 2006)

Jenni's _a porn actress?!?_


----------



## BlackSpecs (Jul 8, 2006)

is it me or has nikki been pissed for the last 3 episodes???


----------



## BlackSpecs (Jul 8, 2006)

...maybe this threat should merge with the "Bump-me-baby"  one....


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 9, 2006)

((( BlackSpecs  )))


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 9, 2006)

1) Pete, Glen and Michael all seem to have hit the bleach bottle at some point today, scary stuff.
2) I'm quick enough to point the finger when things are going wrong, so it's only fair to say that Endemol seem to have turned things around with the new HMs. Previously uninspiring HMs like Mikey and Susie seem to have finally carved a niche for themselves and i've been impressed with the sense of fun that the new people have injected into the house. The dynamic looks better with this 'new beginning' and only Michael looks surplus to requirements. Amazing what the threat of a P45 or two can do to a production team. More please.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 9, 2006)

3) The new fleet of tuc-tucs in Brighton look ridiculous and are absolute Barley-magnets. Nothing to do with BB but I wanted to get that off my chest. Ta!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 9, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> it's only fair to say that Endemol seem to have turned things around with the new HMs.




Oh yes!


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 9, 2006)

Aha! So threats of P45s were made at endemol??? About time this series - almost 8 weeks of nothingness, and it's still not that great compared to BB5 or BB6 for entertainment value.

Jayne in a pvc miniskirt is a bit scary.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 9, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> 3) The new fleet of tuc-tucs in Brighton look ridiculous and are absolute Barley-magnets. Nothing to do with BB but I wanted to get that off my chest. Ta!




 


...as in _Rickshaws_ (depends where you've been eh - but surely not a tourettes related post?  )???

I've hardly gone further than the allotment for the last week or so (although I could quite easily have missed them if this is a _nightly_ event in any case <hoping> )........


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 9, 2006)

Aye Sheo, the motorized jobbies, done up in individual, vibrant colour schemes and manned by hip, young gunslingers.
Marina-Seafront-Hove. I passed a few on the Western Rd and every one of the passengers was having the same mobile phone conversation:
"Yah, I'm in a tuc-tuc... amazing..."


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 9, 2006)

I think Lea is a very damaged and sad individual. She may have spent thousands on all that surgery but she's living proof it don't make you happy.

I'm glad she's gone, it was really getting awful watching her humiliate herself.

Watching the live thing now. Nikki and Jaynes are trying to stir up a campaign against Aisleyne.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 9, 2006)

I shall endeavour to take the Volks railway as much as possible this summer and shake my fist at all the foul people sticking a finger up to tradition!








(....or I might just walk   )






heh heh


----------



## thefuse (Jul 9, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> every one of the passengers was having the same mobile phone conversation:
> "Yah, I'm in a tuc-tuc... amazing..."


must get a bit tedious for the drivers


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 9, 2006)

Jayne is either seriously manipulative and nasty or shes just deluded(regardsthe argument with Jenni). Either way shes incredibly vulgar and I REALLY hope she goes nextweek, I;d rather watch dickie and nikki for the next couple of weeks for her one day longer


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 9, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Jayne is either seriously manipulative and nasty or shes just deluded(regardsthe argument with Jenni). Either way shes incredibly vulgar and I REALLY hope she goes nextweek, I;d rather watch dickie and nikki for the next couple of weeks for her one day longer



I'm not a Jayne fan either but to be fair even though what Jenni was saying during the conversation in the kitchen was non-aggressive her body language and her tone seemed quite argumentative. I think that that's just the way she communicates, Jayne took it to be confrontation and therefore they had an argument.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 9, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> I'm sexist because I say a woman is acting more like a man than the men are?
> 
> I didn't say it was a good thing.
> 
> ...




I was joking - but I'm not sure what _all men act like_.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 9, 2006)

BlackSpecs said:
			
		

> surely you mean GRACIST.....




You sir have an impeccable vocabulary.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 9, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> 1) Pete, Glen and Michael all seem to have hit the bleach bottle at some point today, scary stuff.
> 2) I'm quick enough to point the finger when things are going wrong, so it's only fair to say that Endemol seem to have turned things around with the new HMs. Previously uninspiring HMs like Mikey and Susie seem to have finally carved a niche for themselves and i've been impressed with the sense of fun that the new people have injected into the house. The dynamic looks better with this 'new beginning' and only Michael looks surplus to requirements. Amazing what the threat of a P45 or two can do to a production team. More please.




You're not wrong.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 9, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> 3) The new fleet of tuc-tucs in Brighton look ridiculous and are absolute Barley-magnets. Nothing to do with BB but I wanted to get that off my chest. Ta!




What does that mean?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 9, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> I'm not a Jayne fan either but to be fair even though what Jenni was saying during the conversation in the kitchen was non-aggressive her body language and her tone seemed quite argumentative. I think that that's just the way she communicates, Jayne took it to be confrontation and therefore they had an argument.




True the body language was not positive, but Jayne countered this by fibbing about what she said, rather than saying your body language is a bit nega'ive love *burp* - which is how it should have been.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 9, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> True the body language was not positive, but Jayne countered this by fibbing about what she said, rather than saying your body language is a bit nega'ive love *burp* - which is how it should have been.



Agreed.


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 9, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> I'm sexist because I say a woman is acting more like a man than the men are?
> 
> I didn't say it was a good thing.
> 
> ...




No. She's attracting negative comments because she's acting like a thug. Farting and belching in front of people is horrible, no matter who's doing it.

Even though most of them are getting on well she seems determind to wind them up. I've lost count of the number of times she "accidently" said stuff she'd seen from outside last night. She was basicaly trying to convince them to get rid of Aisleyne. 

She's occasionally amusing but mostly just unpleasant.


----------



## BlackSpecs (Jul 9, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> You sir have an impeccable vocabulary.




well thank you babes


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 9, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> No. She's attracting negative comments because she's acting like a thug.
> Even though most of them are getting on well she seems determind to wind them up. I've lost count of the number of times she "accidently" said stuff she'd seen from outside last night. She was basicaly trying to convince them to get rid of Aisleyne.
> 
> She's occasionally amusing but mostly just unpleasant.



Exactly! Do not like her at all...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 9, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> What does that mean?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 9, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

>




OIC


----------



## sparkling (Jul 9, 2006)

We must keep Jayne in though cos its watching repulsive people that makes the show compulsive...otherwise we are left with bland boring people like Mikey and Imogen who may be nice people but are boring to watch.

No give me vile, common Jayne any day...she is compulsively horrible to watch and makes me laugh....come on Waynetta


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 9, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> We must keep Jayne in though cos its watching repulsive people that makes the show compulsive...otherwise we are left with bland boring people like Mikey and Imogen who may be nice people but are boring to watch.
> 
> No give me vile, common Jayne any day...she is compulsively horrible to watch and makes me laugh....come on Waynetta





What the hell are Mikey and Immogen doing in there still? And how come people are actually starting to like Mikey? He's horrid, and she's even more boring than Suzie.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 9, 2006)

i keep on dreaming about imogen  


and they arent even rude


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 9, 2006)

I do think Jayne took being evicted first quite hard, and now has it in for Aisleyne. She's a bit dense to try and turn some of the other housemates against her though, that's a one way ticket for nomination. 

Of course, her constantly being gross totally makes up for that


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 9, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> I do think Jayne took being evicted first quite hard, and now has it in for Aisleyne.



youre right , jayne is just bitter and acting childish  




oh shit ive finally been sucked in after 6 weeks of refusing to watch


----------



## lemontop (Jul 9, 2006)

*Lea's family on BBLB*

Dermot: What did Lea want to do when she grew up?
Lea's mum: She wanted to work with animals but she hasn't finished up doing that
Lea: I 'ave mam  
The horror


----------



## exosculate (Jul 9, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> What the hell are Mikey and Immogen doing in there still? And how come people are actually starting to like Mikey? He's horrid, and she's even more boring than Suzie.




I have to say in the random pub partner stakes I would rather sit in the boozer with Suzy than Imogen.


----------



## mrsfran (Jul 9, 2006)

I've ben away for two weeks. I am aware that Lea's gone, there are 4 new housemates of whom -  Jayne - is loud and annoying, there's an irritating Irish bloke and two others who don't seem to have made much of an impression. I'm impressed Nikki's still in.

What else do I need to know? How are Pete & Glyn & Aisleyne faring in the general opinion?  Have Mikey and Imogen got it on yet? Anyone done anything vaguely interesting?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 9, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I have to say in the random pub partner stakes I would rather sit in the boozer with Suzy than Imogen.




Me too - I am continually amazed at how often it is that Imogen does actually speak....but without seeming to say anything _whatsoever_  ....quite a feat really  .....just 'yeah....yeah tha's right.....' <nods and agrees> 'but y'know what babe........' <trails off>..'yeah you are like SO right babe d'you know what I mean'...


No!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 9, 2006)

Did anyone spot Craig Brown's BB parody in Private Eye this week?


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 9, 2006)

Conversation with Immogen

"babes, they're playing a game"...

"babes, just be yourself..."

And the all time classic

"babes, I'm such a deep person"

And er, well that's it...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 10, 2006)

Well, it's official: Spiral's a grade-a twat. Thank Christ he doesn't drink!


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 10, 2006)

What did he do????


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 10, 2006)

according to another forum i just looked at Spiral has gone off on one cos he got the brush off from Aisleyne after she'd kissed Pete


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 10, 2006)

No-one would snog him during a truth or dare session. He hasn't taken rejection very well, put it that way. Lots of anger directed at a drunk and bemused Nikki for 'looking at me funny' etc etc. Now being calmed down by Mikey.
Think we've seen the aggressive, emotionally-stunted side of Spiral tonight. Not the quirky charmer we were sold methinks...


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 10, 2006)

What a prick. 

He's getting a bit close to Nikki now on the live feed.

I have to ask, why is Nikki dressed like a hooker?


----------



## sparkling (Jul 10, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> No-one would snog him during a truth or dare session. He hasn't taken rejection very well, put it that way. Lots of anger directed at a drunk and bemused Nikki for 'looking at me funny' etc etc. Now being calmed down by Mikey.
> Think we've seen the aggressive, emotionally-stunted side of Spiral tonight. Not the quirky charmer we were sold methinks...



Sounds like I missed something afterall.  I got bored and turned it off half way through last night.  Did Spioral come on the Ash then?  Last I saw he was asking in the diary room whether they thought he should.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 10, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Me too - I am continually amazed at how often it is that Imogen does actually speak....but without seeming to say anything _whatsoever_ : ....quite a feat really  .....just 'yeah....yeah tha's right.....' <nods and agrees> 'but y'know what babe........' <trails off>..'yeah you are like SO right babe d'you know what I mean'...
> 
> 
> No!



I know people like that......

and yes I do sometimes know what they mean( when theres a little info sprinkled occasionally- this is where imogen letsherself down)
maybe its a welsh thing


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 10, 2006)

I haven't been watching this, well 5 - 210 mins here and there, but have just caught a bit now
My impression is this

Endemol have had to hold back their cruelty and sadism because of nikki being in the house.  She's clearly very vulnerable and unstable.

This has lead to the house getting very boring.

Now there are moe housemates in the house nikki's going to get bad edits until she gets evicted. 

then the sadistic games will start .


----------



## thefuse (Jul 10, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> Conversation with Immogen
> 
> "babes, they're playing a game"...
> 
> ...


is she just getting edited like that or could she really that dull?


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 10, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> is she just getting edited like that or could she really that dull?



wait to see if the sadism escalates once she's evicted, then you'll know 

up till now it's been so tedious that one of nikki's tantrums has provided at least something by way of exciting so they couldn't get rid of her. 

Now they have some sane (or should I say ordinarily horrible) people in there they can start to play nasty games with them once Nikki's out


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 10, 2006)

Does anyone else think that Spoiral mentions the fact that he doesn't drink just a little too often? I think there might be a skeleton hiding in that particular closet, slip him a bottle of Magners and watch the carnage unfold


----------



## foo (Jul 10, 2006)

Spiral's not the brightest bulb in the porch is he?  

Nikki was infuriating last night. fair enough if Aisleyne is winding her up as she's been telling _all _the other housemates (except Aisleyne) - but when Aisleyne gives her ample opportunity to open her gob, she says nothing....  

most of them have something indearing about them...even Lea in the beginning before she turned psycho stalker. but that Jayne is vile.


----------



## aqua (Jul 10, 2006)

I've kinda lost any hope I'll like any of them 

bees hates nikki  everytime she's on screen I don't hear a word she says for him ranting at her


----------



## foo (Jul 10, 2006)

oh i'm quite fond of Nikki - but i have a kneejerk anger reaction when people don't have the bollocks to tell people to their face what they've been saying to other people. 

winds me up it does.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 10, 2006)

*Most exciting thing on thread yet!*




			
				Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> 3) The new fleet of tuc-tucs in Brighton look ridiculous and are absolute Barley-magnets. Nothing to do with BB but I wanted to get that off my chest. Ta!


There are tuc-tucs in Brighton!   

Why on earth?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 10, 2006)

only been really watching this properly in the last  few days but am really bored of  Nikki's 13 yr old tantrums and I think Ayslene (sp ) is alright actually .

Though I dislicked Dick the most in the house but now that horrible Jayne is in there id much rather see her kicked out the house......

Scary thing is  , that Jayne is almost a clone of one of my relatives girlfriends , with much more belching


----------



## thefuse (Jul 10, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> There are tuc-tucs in Brighton!
> 
> Why on earth?


its brighton isnt it


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 10, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> is she just getting edited like that or could she really that dull?



That's what I thought at first, but I'm afraid that's it. I keep waiting for her to come out of her shell but it appears she's been out for some time.


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 10, 2006)

Finally, after weeks of Pete being manipulated by Lea, harrassed by Nikki, filrted with by Aisleyne, he confesses to Jenny that he actually fancies
















































Jenny!


----------



## aqua (Jul 10, 2006)

I want to have something to write about here other than the fact Im totally bored with the whole thing

but I can't

so here I am again with nothing to say


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 10, 2006)

why are you still watching? are you living in hope?


----------



## milesy (Jul 10, 2006)

nikki was really annoying me with her paranoia about aisleeyneeyeyeye (sp?) having it in for her - the girl was being as nice as pie, and then when nikki's moaning about her there's that cunt jayne going "yeah i know - she's a slag" and richard with his mr empathy routine "yeah yeah i know" when it's blatantly obvious that ais***** hadn't been doing anything nasty at all since apologising to nikki. jesus wept


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 10, 2006)

It's really about Pete though isn't it? Nikki's paranoid that Aisleyne will get together with Pete so she's trying to get the others to get her out. Little does she know, Pete has the hots for Jenny.


----------



## foo (Jul 10, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> nikki was really annoying me with her paranoia about aisleeyneeyeyeye (sp?) having it in for her - the girl was being as nice as pie, and then when nikki's moaning about her there's that cunt jayne going "yeah i know - she's a slag" and richard with his mr empathy routine "yeah yeah i know" when it's blatantly obvious that ais***** hadn't been doing anything nasty at all since apologising to nikki. jesus wept



i'm glad it infuriated someone else too! 

ffs, apart from roll over and ask Nikki to kick her, i can't see what more Aisleyne could do in the humility stakes. i wouldn't blame her if she gave up trying with Nikki after all that bollocks. i'd just ignore her. 

i think Nikki is actually jealous of Aisleyne but hasn't quite realised it herself so just bleats on about inconsequential 'she's ruining the house' rubbish


----------



## aqua (Jul 10, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> why are you still watching? are you living in hope?



yep 

normally I'm hooked on this, but I'm not and I feel cheated


----------



## zoooo (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm getting a bit bored too. Even though I quite like a lot of them.

So, what exactly did Pete say about fancying Jenny? And when was this?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 10, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Think we've seen the aggressive, emotionally-stunted side of Spiral tonight. *Not the quirky charmer we were sold methinks...*



I haven't seen it since last Thursday but surely you could spot Spoiral for the tosser he was right from the start - no? Or was it just me?


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 10, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> I haven't seen it since last Thursday but surely you could spot Spoiral for the tosser he was right from the start - no? Or was it just me?



Mr Loo (who gets tied down in front of Channel 4 every evening at 9 as he hates Big Brother and would never watch it out of choice   ) said the very same thing


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 10, 2006)

Not just me then 
That's comforting.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 10, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> I haven't seen it since last Thursday but surely you could spot Spoiral for the tosser he was right from the start - no? Or was it just me?



I use 'we' in the sense of 'the voting public' rather than me personally.  
I did see the potential for conflict in him, but not the exact form it took - that was a very strange night last night, esp when combined with his alleged sex-pestery of Ais the night before.

Anyway, this week EVERYONE EXCEPT JAYNE is up for the public vote. Yay!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 10, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Anyway, this week EVERYONE EXCEPT JAYNE is up for the public vote. Yay!



Just seen that on DS. Jayne isn't going to be very popular with some of the HMs this week. It was her punishment for constant rule breaking, which is a shame because the FMs on DS can't wait to evict her.

We'll have to wait till next week to get rid of her...

Spoiral this week?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 10, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> I haven't seen it since last Thursday but surely you could spot Spoiral for the tosser he was right from the start - no? Or was it just me?



When I found out he was a dj/party animal that doesn't drink then the alarm bells started ringing.

Weirdo.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 10, 2006)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> When I found out he was a dj/party animal that doesn't drink then the alarm bells started ringing.
> 
> Weirdo.


It was as soon as he opened his mouth for me  

See what you mean though....


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 10, 2006)

> "You're just a little Mickey teaser, that's all you are. You're on this earth for attention, playing games with people's heads and making a d*** out of them on TV. You're a walking tease."



Twas what Spiral muttered to himself about Ash while sulking today

Fucking Twat    

That's right, all attractive women that brush you off are a tease 

Link


----------



## souljacker (Jul 10, 2006)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> Twas what Spiral muttered to himself about Ash while sulking today
> 
> Fucking Twat
> 
> ...



I don't get where he got the idea that she fancied him anyway. 

I think he's fucking weird and I keep forgetting his name. I thought he was called surplus for ages.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 10, 2006)

Well, my habit of laying the fave finally paid off this week, yay! Here's the latest *oddsflash!* on the field:

Ai!sleyne: 2.86 (15/8)
Pwincess Steptoe: 3.3 (9/4)
Trickie Dickie: 6.2 (5/1)
Snoozy: 6.6 (11/2)
Spoiral: 7.4 (13/2)
All others 25/1 and over.

Watch out for a possible double eviction this week. I'd say Dickie and Spoiral may provide the value here, but obviously Ais!leyne and Pwincess provoke the strongest reaction in voters, so the fight between the two looks to be the story of the week. Also, who will Jayne's thwarted voters transfer their vote to?

Unbelievable - an interesting eviction battle in BB7!!!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm confused. Are you saying Ashleen is favourite to be evicted this week? Why? I think she's a really good character in the house and can't quite understand why the public would be against her


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 10, 2006)

In a negative voting system (who do you wanted to be EVICTED?) the stronger, bolshier characters are usually voted out first because they cause the most conflict. By definition they elicit strong emotional responses. This is amplified by the wide field this week. Nikki and Ai!sleyne may be good, entertaining HMs, but they are not as likely to slip under the radar as duller characters like Imogen, Michael and Susie.
That said, the Welsh vote could account for Richard, and Spiral's antics last night could easily do for him with the right edit.
Do they want Nikki or Ais out yet? I'd have said no until this week, but they may be wanting to cut their losses on such high-maintainance characters.

The edit over the next few days should tell the full tale...


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 10, 2006)

is Aisleyne fav to go?


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 10, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I'm getting a bit bored too. Even though I quite like a lot of them.
> 
> So, what exactly did Pete say about fancying Jenny? And when was this?




Early hours of this morning they were playing spin the bottle, Mikey asked Pete who out of the girls he would shag. Looking nervously round the room he finally said "Jayne" loads of laughing.

Then quietly Jenny asked hin who he really would shag. He was so nervous he kept saying "I can't tell you because it might make you feel funny" then he said "well, I've given it away now" 

It's quite sweet, if you watch him, his eyes follow her everywhere.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 10, 2006)

Yep miss g - the forums are full of Nikki fans and Aisleyne fans tearing strips off each other, so thats where the majority of votes will likely come from. Nikki seems to be winning the battle (just) so far, but a lot can change between now and friday.
Probably not a double eviction now btw, just seen the press kit.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 10, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Yep miss g - the forums are full of Nikki fans and Aisleyne fans tearing strips off each other, so thats where the majority of votes will likely come from. Nikki seems to be winning the battle (just) so far, but a lot can change between now and friday.
> Probably not a double eviction now btw, just seen the press kit.



Na - I think Dickie or Spirule will be out.

Probabaly Dickie - but as you say the edit is all.

Now they are value bets


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 10, 2006)

Shame. Both those two are such good value. Why can't they just evict the dead wood?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 10, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Na - I think Dickie or Spirule will be out.
> 
> Probabaly Dickie - but as you say the edit is all.
> 
> Now they are value bets



That was my first instinct, yes. The size of the field and the usual demographic issues puts me off a bit now tho, I must admit. 
Waiting for a few polls, the Spiral edit tonight and news on the Welsh vote.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 10, 2006)

Thing is on DS they all seem to think it's them and them alone voting. What they say goes.

That's rubbish, thousands of folk will vote that have never seen that forum, in fact thousands will vote that have never even used a PC.

I reckon it'll be Spiral, adds nowt, total plonka.


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 10, 2006)

I'll be genuinly upset if Aishleyne goes.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 10, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> I'll be genuinly upset if Aishleyne goes.



Me too.


----------



## BlackSpecs (Jul 10, 2006)

...I wonder what #cough# Celebrity-Love-Island #wankers# will do to the ratings? i found myself switching over a lot. I mean it was a tennis-game in the backyard vs. good-looking people on the beach (including pierce brosnans son.....i am a Bond-Fan you see....... ).


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 10, 2006)

Susie had her hair up!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 10, 2006)

I forgot about Celeb Love Island - damn it!!! 

Why are they showing them at the same time?!?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL @ Pete and Glyn


----------



## BlackSpecs (Jul 10, 2006)

I think CLI is car-crash-tv with a Bentley ...BB is car-crash-tv with a Vauxhall-Astra.....


----------



## BlackSpecs (Jul 10, 2006)

oh my... the vauxhall-astra (driven by aishling) has just crashed into a wall and nikki has been sent flying through the windscreen.....


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 10, 2006)

Loved tonight's episode. Nikki's face when Aisleyene and Pete snogged was priceless. And the looks they gave each other afterwards were properly cute.

As for Spiral - I didn't know men had tantrums like that over being rejected.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 10, 2006)

my god whata stoopid little boy spoiral is , im surprised no-one had a go at him over his behaviour with Nikki ( who for once deserved a bit of a sob  )


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 10, 2006)

i do love Aisleyne, but she was a bit out of order tonight. Why couldn't she just have refused them both? Or snogged them both? And how come no one ever snogs Richard?


----------



## chriswill (Jul 10, 2006)

She snogged Pete cause she likes him and didn't snog the other one 'cause she doesn't.

Not particulaly out of order really!!

(now if only she'd snog me)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 10, 2006)

and they way spoiral has been acting can you blame her for not wanting to snog him ? he's a twat


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah he is, but it doesn't hurt to be mindful of peoples feelings. Especialy when they nominations are the next day.


----------



## tommers (Jul 10, 2006)

I only saw the highlights but couldn't really see what spoiral did that was so bad.  he had a go at nikki and then made up with her.  hardly the actions of the anti-christ.

he was just pissed off cos, as he saw it, he'd just been humiliated on national tv by somebody who was quite happy to bump and grine with him but not snog him in a game of truth and dare (despite snogging nikki    and pete immediately afterwards.)

have I missed something?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 10, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> he'd just been humiliated *on national tv*





<sniggers>


----------



## chriswill (Jul 10, 2006)

Its her decision who she snogs and if its not Spiro he should man the fuck up and quit stropping around the house shouting at people.


----------



## tommers (Jul 11, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> <sniggers>



hehe.  i wondered whether that should be in quotes.


----------



## tommers (Jul 11, 2006)

chriswill said:
			
		

> Its her decision who she snogs and if its not Spiro he should man the fuck up and quit stropping around the house shouting at people.



yeah course.  but he hardly went mad and caused chaos.  he paced round for a bit, looked a bit pissed off and then said sorry.

where's the fire?


----------



## chriswill (Jul 11, 2006)

I never said he was the antichrist.


Just a bit of a tit.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 11, 2006)

Whoever ghosts Kate Lawler's column in the Sun really, really, really hates her. I noticed this pearl of wisdom today:

"I want Nikki to win. Whether you love her, or hate her, she’s been the most entertaining housemate in this series and deserves that £100,000. Anyone that eats that much food and stays a size 6 deserves that. How does she do it?!!?"

This was right next to a lengthy expose of Nikki's struggles with anorexia detailing how close she came to death, obv.
Oh dear...


----------



## john x (Jul 11, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> have I missed something?



Er ...yes. It's up to her, not you or Spoiral, who she snogs!  

john x


----------



## thefuse (Jul 11, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> As for Spiral - I didn't know men had tantrums like that over being rejected.


oh yeah. you should see us go.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 11, 2006)

*as i predicted.....*

Aisleyne is in the current Private Eye's "Dumb Britain" section for her "what's a monarch?" and "Bono in the Beatles" gaffes.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 11, 2006)

Spiral would have done much better for himself, in my opinion, if he just humbly conceeded that she didn't want to snog him. That would have given him the sympathy vote and made Aisleyene look like a bitch/bitchier. Still, we can't always control how we react to things.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 11, 2006)

john x said:
			
		

> Er ...yes. It's up to her, not you or Spoiral, who she snogs!
> 
> john x



exactly! spiral acted an utter twat over that, silly boy!


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 11, 2006)

Spiral is a disgrace, a petulant little fuckspud prick. I'd like to see him and Jayne fight to the death like in that episode of Star Trek and then the winner be eaten by lions


----------



## aqua (Jul 11, 2006)

but I thought there is a background to the aisleyne and spiral thingy? didn't he tell her the other night in the bedroom that he liked her? she ran to the bathroom and Pete followed her

I'm sorry but if someone has just told her they like her I think she have every right to say no to snogging them the next night


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 11, 2006)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> Spiral is a disgrace, a petulant little fuckspud prick. I'd like to see him and Jayne fight to the death like in that episode of Star Trek and then the winner be eaten by lions



we've thought it might be good if it was more like battle royale


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 11, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> but I thought there is a background to the aisleyne and spiral thingy? didn't he tell her the other night in the bedroom that he liked her? she ran to the bathroom and Pete followed her
> 
> I'm sorry but if someone has just told her they like her I think she have every right to say no to snogging them the next night



True - I think with Pete and Nikki she felt it was just a laugh, but that Spiral wants more so she didn't do it - which judging by his pathetic reaction to not being kissed was a wise move. If she had kissed him she'd never get shot of the irritating little maniac.
Spiral really did act like a love sick 15 year old yobbo - I think I would have just laughed at him and then killed him in the face


----------



## Structaural (Jul 11, 2006)

this may clarify:

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news_detail.html?sku=186

'He appeared to grope her boobs – causing her to flee the bedroom and try to seek refuge in the diary room'


----------



## foo (Jul 11, 2006)

i was out last night and missed the action - so Spiral tried to kiss Aisleyne, who then kissed Pete and Nikki? 

were they all drunk perchance?


----------



## tommers (Jul 11, 2006)

John x said:
			
		

> Er ...yes. It's up to her, not you or Spoiral, who she snogs!
> 
> john x






			
				tommers - repeating himself said:
			
		

> yeah course.  but he hardly went mad and caused chaos.  he paced round for a bit, looked a bit pissed off and then said sorry.
> 
> where's the fire?



.


----------



## tommers (Jul 11, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> this may clarify:
> 
> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news_detail.html?sku=186
> 
> 'He appeared to grope her boobs – causing her to flee the bedroom and try to seek refuge in the diary room'



edit: actually that does clarify.  I now remember that I have missed two days worth of shows... so.. pls accept my apologies.  he is a twat.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 11, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> yeah course.  but he hardly went mad and caused chaos.  he paced round for a bit, looked a bit pissed off and then said sorry.
> 
> where's the fire?



I didn't like the fact that he seemed to take out his ire on the weakest member of the group. I mean, Nikki "pulling faces" at him? She's always pulling faces ffs.


"Cup of tea Nikki love??"







"Okay"

Fair play he did apologise, quite rightly.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 11, 2006)

Can someone who hates Ashleen and wants her evicted, please explain why to me as I'm very confused  

Is it b'cos she apparently 'intimidates' Nikki? Although as far as I (and everyone else in the house apart from Nikki herself) can see, this is all in Nikki's head. 

Is it b'cos she rejected Spoooiral? And why the hell shouldn't she? He's a repulsive, sleazy creep with manky teeth. 

Is it b'cos she was a bitch to people that week before her fake eviction? 

I really like Ashleen. I think she's one of the few people in the house is actually quite geniune. She isn't bland. She has a personality. She doesn't take herself too seriously. And she actually adds something to the house rather than just blending in with the background (hello imogen, suzie and mikey)


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 11, 2006)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> Spiral is a disgrace, a petulant little fuckspud prick. I'd like to see him and Jayne fight to the death like in that episode of Star Trek and then the winner be eaten by lions


yaaaaaaaaaaay sconded


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 11, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Fair play he did apologise, quite rightly.





But he DIDN'T apologise at all!

What he actually did, was to explain very carefully and calmly _why it was all Nikkis fault_ that he'd gone off on one.    
Pathetic!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 11, 2006)

You're right - he didn;t apologise.
That's because he's an arse

"Don't look at me wid your face" says Spoiral....


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 11, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> I mean, Nikki "pulling faces" at him? She's always pulling faces ffs.
> 
> 
> "Cup of tea Nikki love??"
> ...




LOL


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 11, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Can someone who hates Ashleen and wants her evicted, please explain why to me as I'm very confused
> 
> Is it b'cos she apparently 'intimidates' Nikki? Although as far as I (and everyone else in the house apart from Nikki herself) can see, this is all in Nikki's head.
> 
> ...


 

Agreed, I am very confused as why people dislike her. 

I have revised my opinion of her rejecting spooral, I didn't know he had told her he fancied her.

Can the Ashleyne haters please speak up?!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 11, 2006)

I dont want aisleyne evicted, I actually feel quite sorry for her, she appears to have done her best to keep Nikki on side, I dontactually like richard at all but I had respect for him explaining to Nikki that her problem with aisleyne IS nikkis problem, not the other way around.

Im thoroughly sick of watching nikkis whinging and fawning and to be honest I think shes stopped bringing anything to the show, its not interesting watching her neurotics and I think we might see more fiund and interesting stuff if Nikki wasnt in there with people tippytoing round her and keeping her calm.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 11, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> But he DIDN'T apologise at all!
> 
> What he actually did, was to explain very carefully and calmly _why it was all Nikkis fault_ that he'd gone off on one.
> Pathetic!



Oh. I thought he said sozza whilst he was explaining it.

Anyway, he's a knob and was out of order regardless.


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 11, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> But he DIDN'T apologise at all!
> 
> What he actually did, was to explain very carefully and calmly _why it was all Nikkis fault_ that he'd gone off on one.
> Pathetic!



To be fair he did. Most of it didn't make the edit though cos it went on for aaggeeesssss. And Nikki did say some very nice things to him too.

Am I the only one who finds Sppooorraall quite handsome then?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 11, 2006)

Ah ok my mistake - apologies for that ( <---   ) - but he still didn't seem to be taking much responsibilty for it iykwim....it was all very immature stuff - along the lines of 'you _made_ me do it'....silly boy!


----------



## aqua (Jul 11, 2006)

did anyone else think Nikki needed a slap in the tennis thing?

stoppy little fucking tart


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 11, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> did anyone else think Nikki needed a slap in the tennis thing?
> 
> stoppy little fucking tart



Slapping is wrong. Shame she never got hit in the face with a tennis ball, like


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 11, 2006)

Slapping is not wrong. Sometimes it is highly justified. She was behaving appallingly for crying out loud. She was bloody lucky not to get one.


----------



## ymu (Jul 11, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> did anyone else think Nikki needed a slap in the tennis thing?
> 
> stoppy little fucking tart


Big time! 

She pisses me off no end when she's like that, but then she goes and redeems herself by saying something like "but I'm such hard work" (to Mikey, last night). She's very self aware in quite a sweet way - I just wish she'd be a bit more self-critical before she acts like a petulant child rather than just reflecting on it afterwards.

It's quite interesting how calmly the housemates deal with her - even Big Brother makes allowances (eg when she got called into the Diary Room after the dancing task had started to be calmed down and told how to get her headphones and blindfold on and then allowed to continue even though she'd failed it in the first 5 seconds. )


----------



## foo (Jul 11, 2006)

ymu said:
			
		

> It's quite interesting how calmly the housemates deal with her - even Big Brother makes allowances (eg when she got called into the Diary Room after the dancing task had started to be calmed down and told how to get her headphones and blindfold on and then allowed to continue even though she'd failed it in the first 5 seconds. )



i probably would too though. 

as infuriating as i find Nikki, i know i'd cut her slack if i was in there and would probably be quite fond of her. as i think a lot of them are - it's because she's like a child i reckon.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2006)

here's some Welsh news for ya OnL 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/mid/5167128.stm


> Glyn Wise and Imogen Thomas' loved ones were brought together by BBC Radio Cymru on Monday for a programme about the show's two Welsh stars.
> 
> Imogen's elder brother Owain joked how his love life had improved since his sister's rise to fame.
> 
> ...


----------



## john x (Jul 11, 2006)

*Slightly off topic, I know but...*

Is Jenni religious? She was sitting there in the garden the other day singing a little ditty about Jesus and the shepherds.  

john x


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 11, 2006)

john x said:
			
		

> *Slightly off topic, I know but...*
> 
> Is Jenni religious? She was sitting there in the garden the other day singing a little ditty about Jesus and the shepherds.
> 
> john x



I wondered that.



> The families of the pair, from Blaenau Ffestiniog and Llanelli, had never met before,



Course they bloody haven't. They live about 300 miles away from each other.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 11, 2006)

But I thought everyone in Wales knew each other?  




Deary me.....d'you suppose it'd even occur to them to say the same about two families from, for instance, London?


----------



## suitgirl (Jul 11, 2006)

spiral is an abomination of an irishman...a very embarrassing ambassador for dublin & ireland.
he's a complete & utter gobshite, the likes of whom should not be allowed out of their houses, not to mind out of the country and onto *national TV* (which isn't even his feckin national TV - feckin EEJIT!)

the quicker he's voted out & put back behind closed doors, the better for Ireland's credibility


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 11, 2006)

suitgirl said:
			
		

> spiral is an abomination of an irishman...a very embarrassing ambassador for dublin & ireland.



An Irish friend of mine is threatening to burn her passport


----------



## suitgirl (Jul 11, 2006)

well no, i wouldnt go that far, but i would be happy to burn that fuckers passport so he can never create such cringeworthiness again


----------



## john x (Jul 11, 2006)

suitgirl said:
			
		

> spiral is an abomination of an irishman...a very embarrassing ambassador for dublin & ireland.



Are you telling me that you haven't met blokes like Spiral in Dublin?  

john x


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 11, 2006)

john x said:
			
		

> Are you telling me that you haven't met blokes like Spiral in Dublin?



I've met a few of 'em over in London which is why I knew he was a twunt when I first laid eyes on him....


----------



## john x (Jul 11, 2006)

Glynn. "Aiselyne is attractive but not as attractive as Lea"

"I fancy Jenni but she has a boyfriend and I don't want to be beaten up                    when I get out!"

Does anyone else think that Glynn has never actually had a girlfriend?

john x


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jul 11, 2006)

How could anyone find lea attractive with those over sized boobs and strange painted-on eyebrows.  Un natural is NOT attractive!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 11, 2006)

He's just a wee boy overwhelmed by the sight of massive wabs


----------



## suitgirl (Jul 11, 2006)

john x said:
			
		

> Are you telling me that you haven't met blokes like Spiral in Dublin?
> 
> john x



of course i have! and i wouldnt advocate any of them appearing on big brother either!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 11, 2006)

is Glynn the one from Blaenau Ffestiniog? if so , it is a ver very bleak place and the chances of him not having a girlfriend before is pretty high .



Also it has the highest suicide rate/ratio in Gt Britain , or at least it used to


----------



## Santino (Jul 11, 2006)

FabricLiveBaby! said:
			
		

> Un natural is NOT attractive!


A rather sweeping statement. Having a clean-shaven face is unnatural. Having your hair styled is unnatural. Smelling of perfume, lipstick and wearing clothes are all unnatural. It's all a matter of degrees.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jul 11, 2006)

well it is clear you knew what I meant!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 11, 2006)

john x said:
			
		

> Glynn. "Aiselyne is attractive but not as attractive as Lea"
> 
> "I fancy Jenni but she has a boyfriend and I don't want to be beaten up                    when I get out!"
> 
> ...



he admitted earlier in the series he didnt, he also admitting lying to sezar about one night stands, he said he'd slept with 4 women, all for one night each


----------



## Balbi (Jul 11, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> He's just a wee boy overwhelmed by the sight of massive wabs



wabs


----------



## Numbers (Jul 11, 2006)

suitgirl said:
			
		

> of course i have! and i wouldnt advocate any of them appearing on big brother either!


There's more than a few spirals in Dublin.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 11, 2006)

The live feed's been off the air for a few hours now, replaced by a spinning BB Eye and a cheapo "Big Brother Live is off for maintenance but will return soon" strapline.
It's unusual I admit, but have a look at DigiSpi now - I haven't seen as many mentalist conspiracy theories since 9/11.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 11, 2006)

Alex B said:
			
		

> A rather sweeping statement. Having a clean-shaven face is unnatural. Having your hair styled is unnatural. Smelling of perfume, lipstick and wearing clothes are all unnatural.




I win then!


----------



## AnMarie (Jul 11, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> did anyone else think Nikki needed a slap in the tennis thing?
> 
> stoppy little fucking tart



Slap her????
No No No!!!!!

I'd put her on the naughty step


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 11, 2006)

She'd never be off it


----------



## bonjour (Jul 11, 2006)

I loved it when Pete and Glynford would jump up at the glass door repeatdely when everyone was dancing. What the hell was that about?


----------



## Fingers (Jul 11, 2006)

suitgirl said:
			
		

> spiral is an abomination of an irishman...a very embarrassing ambassador for dublin & ireland.
> he's a complete & utter gobshite, the likes of whom should not be allowed out of their houses, not to mind out of the country and onto *national TV* (which isn't even his feckin national TV - feckin EEJIT!)
> 
> the quicker he's voted out & put back behind closed doors, the better for Ireland's credibility



are they showing this in ireland or do the have their own (or not bother)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 11, 2006)

he's still going on about it , what a twat!!!!!


good on Ash when  she said ' oh and youre in this house cos i rejected you!!!' 
and he didnt even get it , double twat!!!!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 11, 2006)

"yer just a little mickey-tease"


----------



## girasol (Jul 11, 2006)

What a nutter!  

scaaaaaaary man, that one...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 11, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> What a nutter!
> 
> scaaaaaaary man, that one...



Every breath yooooo take,
Every move yoooo make...


----------



## Greebozz (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm not watching it any more, I have beaten it, join me, come to the light.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 11, 2006)

Greebozz said:
			
		

> I'm not watching it any more, I have beaten it, join me, come to the light.



Now you're just posting on a thread about something you're not watching you internet weirdo you


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 11, 2006)

I want to kick spiral in the nuts till his eyes bleed


----------



## tommers (Jul 11, 2006)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> I want to kick spiral in the nuts till his eyes bleed



hmmm.... maybe you should take up boxing or running or something.


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 11, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> hmmm.... maybe you should take up boxing or running or something.



calm blue ocean, calm blue ocean - must kill spiral - no calm blue ocean, calm blue ocean.


----------



## girasol (Jul 11, 2006)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> calm blue ocean, calm blue ocean - must kill spiral - no calm blue ocean, calm blue ocean.



 

So Jayne reckons spiral is a mole?

Now that would be


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 11, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> So Jayne reckons spiral is a mole?
> 
> Now that would be



Jayne also reckoned jonathan was returning to the house that night, then on friday night becuase lea wasnt going and jonathan was coming back and each time she just 'knew' it , she could feel it

seems she just feels not alot apart from paranoia and probably a bit of a twat when she wrng


----------



## aqua (Jul 11, 2006)

right

I missed it tonight cos I stole shirl and got her drunk instead   so can someone tell me whats happened?


----------



## thefuse (Jul 12, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> So Jayne reckons spiral is a mole?
> 
> Now that would be


you would have thought they'd have put a mole in there by now to liven things up


----------



## sparkling (Jul 12, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> right
> 
> I missed it tonight cos I stole shirl and got her drunk instead   so can someone tell me whats happened?



Sounds like you had the better night then...hope Shirl enjoyed herself. 

I'm somehow managing to stick with it albeit with embarrassment when anyone comes into the room and sees me watching it.  

I am thinking this year that watching people sit around, occasionally get drunk and generally become totally paranoid is not a good use of my time...at least if there were the chickens  in there I could watch them instead.


----------



## suitgirl (Jul 12, 2006)

Fingers said:
			
		

> are they showing this in ireland or do the have their own (or not bother)



no we dont have our own big brother - just the UK one, they've done a few cringey irish reality TV programmes alright - one was on an island / castaway type thing? v.cringey & attracts complete gobshites as contestants (as most of these things tend to do i suppose)


----------



## suitgirl (Jul 12, 2006)

i missed a few BBs this week but have been catching up on digital spy & the channel 4 site - and here - & i'm hoping the anti-aisleyne sentiment has died off? i couldnt figure out where it was coming from in the first place? seems to be that jayne & nikki are the poison dwarves & aisleye is just doing her thing & being herself. hope she stays.


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 12, 2006)

suitgirl said:
			
		

> they've done a few cringey irish reality TV programmes alright - one was on an island / castaway type thing?



Was that the one with the three priests and the housekeeper?


----------



## suitgirl (Jul 12, 2006)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> Was that the one with the three priests and the housekeeper?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 12, 2006)

I've only just started watching, but what's up with Nikki's jaundice?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 12, 2006)

I suppose the backlash has to begin sometime

Pete is reminding me of Bevis or is it Butthead.

All this huh..huh...huh...huh...huh .....................kind of stuff

So shall he henceforth be known as Pevis or Putthead?


You decide.


----------



## BlackSpecs (Jul 12, 2006)

... tonight i did not have a clue what *ANY* of those people were on about ?!  

burping into a mic only to win "the task" and to be made pissed by bb = we don't understand a word that pete and aishleen were saying.

i thought in the last shot nikki looked very much like Millais 'Ophelia' drowning in the water......and Jane reminds me of David Icke live on stage ( yes i went to see him   ).

...BAH!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 12, 2006)

Pete's MO is to get friendly with women, flirt with them, snog them, sleep in the same bed as them, and then recoil in horror when they expect something more than a fumble.
Lisa and Nikki (and to some extent Lea) have well and truly screwed-up their time in the house and ended up wracked on the wreck of Pete, and Aisleyne's soon to follow as Pete turns his attentions to Jennie.
He's got the goods to be fair, but I do think the lad should sort it out...


----------



## exosculate (Jul 12, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Pete's MO is to get friendly with women, flirt with them, snog them, sleep in the same bed as them, and then recoil in horror when they expect something more than a fumble.
> Lisa and Nikki (and to some extent Lea) have well and truly screwed-up their time in the house and ended up wracked on the wreck of Pete, and Aisleyne's soon to follow as Pete turns his attentions to Jennie.
> He's got the goods to be fair, but I do think the lad should sort it out...




But I am starting to get an intense feeling of boredom every time I hear another  of his poorly honed _neo-non-utterances_.


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 12, 2006)

Pete is naughty,but it seemed tonight as though he was after aisleyne. 

Oranges, is Aisleyne still favourite to go?


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 12, 2006)

Poll from DS

            VOTES  PERCENTAGE
Aisleyne  284  	  11.94%
Glyn 	   101 	     4.25%
Imogen 	 155 	   6.52%
Jennie 	   16 	     0.67%
Michael   88 	     3.70%
Mikey     63 	     2.65%
Nikki      869 	    36.53%
Pete      56 	     2.35%
Richard  106 	    4.46%
Spiral 	   240 	   10.09%
Susie     401 	  16.86%

Nikki to go


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 12, 2006)

Does that mean Nikki is favourite to go?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 12, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> Pete is naughty,but it seemed tonight as though he was after aisleyne.
> 
> Oranges, is Aisleyne still favourite to go?



*miss giggles special request ODDSFLASH!*

Pwincess Steptoe: 1.97 (20/21)
Ai!sleyne: 2.82 (9/5)
Snoozy: 9.6 (17/2)
Trickie Dickie 50.0 (49/1)
Spoiral: 55.0 (54/1)
The rest: 90 and over.

So Nikki is still fave to go, but she had a great edit tonight considering what a nightmare from hell she was last night. Endemol clearly want her to stay, but I'm not convinced they're competent enough to pull off a rescue mission. Tomorrow's edit should be the clincher - the bookies say it's a two-horse race now (although I still reckon Richard could poll more votes than expected).


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 12, 2006)

aw, Oranges and lizyloo thankyou. *blows kisses*

Nikki was indeed awful last night. Shame they didn't show her shaking her fist at Jayne, she looked positively evil. 

It'll be a shame to loose her but that jealousy is horrible to watch. Pete and Aisleyne seem to genuinely get on. I really want her to stay.


----------



## Allan (Jul 12, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> It'll be a shame to loose her...




It's spelt "lose".


----------



## exosculate (Jul 12, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> aw, Oranges and lizyloo thankyou. *blows kisses*
> 
> Nikki was indeed awful last night. Shame they didn't show her shaking her fist at Jayne, she looked positively evil.
> 
> It'll be a shame to loose her but that jealousy is horrible to watch. Pete and Aisleyne seem to genuinely get on. I really want her to stay.




Sod that - get Imosuz out! Get all the dawgs of war in.


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 12, 2006)

Allan said:
			
		

> It's spelt "lose".



And "Allan" is spelt Alan. So ner.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 13, 2006)

I thought the best bit was at the end when Nikki was stood outside the diary room saying how arrogant Pete was.

WTF?!

This from a woman who has a tantrum if attention is deflected from her for a millisecond, and who is arrogant enough to think that EVERYTHING is about her.

Evictions - about her (look how gutted she was last week when she wasn't up for eviction).
Pete and Aisleyne talking about the spin-the-bottle game - talking about her.
Anybody talking about anything - ALL ABOUT HER  .

I can't make up my mind if I want her to go because she's so awful and petulant the entire time (but entertaining nonetheless) or Mikey, Imogen or Susie to go because they're not really adding anything entertainment wise, or Spiral because he's behaving like a knob.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 13, 2006)

Susie...or Spoirel.....Spoirel or Susie......


----------



## sparkling (Jul 13, 2006)

Was anyone else disgusted by the task last night?  Making people burp till they retch was not interesting or compulsive telly infact it had the opposite effect on me...I turned it over till I thought they had finished. 

Keep Nicki in because she is interesting, get rid of Jennie, Imogen or Micheal they don't seem to do much.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll lose on Nikki going, would make a teeny bit on Aisylene and would rake it in on Richard  ......so that's Nikki to go then.....


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh and I'm afraid I nearly pissed myself watching last nights task sparkling  .....I laughed even harder when the wretching started too.......


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't understand why burping is seen as so horrible - I don't do it myself in company, but I don't react in such operatic disgust if someone else does, in the way Susie reacts. She needs to relax, she's so uptight. If I was in there I'd definitely get her to pull my finger.


----------



## Apathy (Jul 13, 2006)

*Evil I tells ya*

Who's been killed, when did the nail bomb go off?

All this bollox about BB being evil, more evil than ever, more evil than putting a railing in the middle of the room and making one half of the room 'poor' 

Rob all the clothes so they have to walk round naked is my advise

Imogen to win


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 13, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I don't understand why burping is seen as so horrible - I don't do it myself in company, but I don't react in such operatic disgust if someone else does, in the way Susie reacts. She needs to relax, she's so uptight. If I was in there I'd definitely get her to pull my finger.





Mikey gave a fine performance I thought.


----------



## hektik (Jul 13, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> So Nikki is still fave to go, but she had a great edit tonight considering what a nightmare from hell she was last night.



THAT was a good edit? stealing wine, being paranoid, petulant and arrogant enough to think that everyone talks about her all the time, plus asking glyn THAT question. 

am disturbed to think how awful she actually was!

am getting sick of pete: he is SO wet: just say what you want to do, don't just go along with waht other people want because they say so: first nikke with the wine; he was obviously uncomfortable with stealing the wine, so should have said so, not jsut gone along with it, then with aisleyen: if he wanted her to stay, then he should have said that, and if he wanted her to go, then he should have said that: instead of jsut saying "so, err, are you,errr, sleeping, err here tonight then?" and leaving the girl to try and work out whether he wants her to stay or wants her to go. and then when she tries to clarify what he wants, he prevaricates again!

GROW A BACKBONE!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 13, 2006)

I actually turned it off last night. I'm not uptight but can't really see what is enjoyable about watching other people burp. 

Pete is beginning to annoy me. I wish he'd just for once stand up for himself and express a proper opinion. Last night when Nikki nicked the bottle of wine, he was too afraid to actually come and say no, look this is wrong. Don't do it, share it with the others. Instead he just kept mumbling 'yeah but.....'. and ended up drinking it anyway even though he didn't agree with what they were doing.
FFS, I know he wants everyone to like him but my god, I do wish he'd be a little less pathetic and stop letting people walk all over him.


----------



## hektik (Jul 13, 2006)

hellsbells: jinx


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2006)

hektik said:
			
		

> THAT was a good edit? stealing wine, being paranoid, petulant and arrogant enough to think that everyone talks about her all the time, plus asking glyn THAT question.


What question?


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 13, 2006)

hektik said:
			
		

> am getting sick of pete: he is SO wet: just say what you want to do, don't just go along with waht other people want because they say so: first nikke with the wine;
> 
> GROW A BACKBONE!



Wow. Same thoughts at exactly the same time. Spooky...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> I actually turned it off last night. I'm not uptight but can't really see what is enjoyable about watching other people burp.


Cos it's funny, in the same way that farting is.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 13, 2006)

Farting is a _filthy_ business!


----------



## hektik (Jul 13, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> What question?




"glyn, i take it that you've gone down on a girl?"

"what d'you mean?"

cue pete explaining that she was asking if had tended to a girls ladygarden.

it wasn't so much the question, but the fact that they were just sitting on the sofa and she came out with it completely randomly..


----------



## STFC (Jul 13, 2006)

suitgirl said:
			
		

> no we dont have our own big brother - just the UK one, they've done a few cringey irish reality TV programmes alright - one was on an island / castaway type thing? v.cringey & attracts complete gobshites as contestants (as most of these things tend to do i suppose)



Oh I saw that, there were three priests on an island, right? One was a bit thick. I enjoyed it.

E2A: Note to self - read the rest of the thread before trying to be funny. That joke has already been done here.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 13, 2006)

if it's any consolation, it was almost as good second time round STFC


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 13, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Cos it's funny, in the same way that farting is.



well i must be as uptight as suzie then. I don't think farting or burping is funny atall. It's just a grosse noise. Why would you find it funny to watch a load of people burp on telly for 10 minutes.


----------



## aqua (Jul 13, 2006)

cos its a natural human thing to do and not disgusting?

I thought the task was childish and stupid but not disgusting


----------



## Rollem (Jul 13, 2006)

the only funny thing was susie immeadiately saying "pardon me"

the tasks this year have been pants

who is leaving on friday then...?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> well i must be as uptight as suzie then. I don't think farting or burping is funny atall. It's just a grosse noise. Why would you find it funny to watch a load of people burp on telly for 10 minutes.



Yup, you're very uptight - all people who object to natural bodily functions are


----------



## Philbc03 (Jul 13, 2006)

Nikki can't go. The show will be shite without her!


----------



## suitgirl (Jul 13, 2006)

i agree that she'll be a huge loss in the entertainment stakes BUT i would just love to see the look on her face if she's evicted. she is so used to things going her way because she throws a tantrum if they dont...she wont be expecting eviction

plus it might give some of the newbies time to shine - they havent really come out of their shells yet


----------



## exosculate (Jul 13, 2006)

suitgirl said:
			
		

> i agree that she'll be a huge loss in the entertainment stakes BUT i would just love to see the look on her face if she's evicted. she is so used to things going her way because she throws a tantrum if they dont...she wont be expecting eviction
> 
> plus it might give some of the newbies time to shine - they havent really come out of their shells yet




If a big character goes then I'd rather if were Nicki - but I'd still rather one of the _watching paint dry brigade_ goes first.


----------



## suitgirl (Jul 13, 2006)

yeah there are alot of the _watching paint dry brigade_ this year - god the last few weeks of BB are gonna be sooo boring. but then again it happens every year. 

imagine is grace was still in there babes? it would be fierce.
imagine her reaction to the newbies?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2006)

Let's face it, it's been dull from day 1.
Worst BB ever.
I think it's run its course.
Time to move on.
Knock it on the head.


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 13, 2006)

Philbc03 said:
			
		

> Nikki can't go. The show will be shite without her!



The show's shite with her. Unwatchable.


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 13, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Let's face it, it's been dull from day 1.
> Worst BB ever.
> I think it's run its course.
> Time to move on.
> Knock it on the head.



Just need some bigger twists in it. Like when they enter the house they find themselves in the back of an army lorry and get carted off to 'bad lads army'.


----------



## lemontop (Jul 13, 2006)

suitgirl said:
			
		

> i would just love to see the look on her face if she's evicted. she is so used to things going her way because she throws a tantrum if they dont...she wont be expecting eviction



Yep. I want Nikki out now. Totally fed up of her little tantrums which were once entertaining. OUT OUT OUT


----------



## hektik (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=2252



> Called to the Diary Room by Big Brother, Jayne received another punishment for gobbing off about the outside world.
> After being told off for "repeatedly breaking rules", Jayne was told there would be further punishment. But before she heard what this would be, she had to face her housemates.
> 
> "She's winding us up," said Nikki, as Jayne rejoined her housemates.
> ...


----------



## tarannau (Jul 13, 2006)

WouldBe said:
			
		

> The show's shite with her. Unwatchable.



Absolutely agree. Please kick the gurn-faced vacuous little shit out of there.

She's an 'orrible little whinging shitebag that I can't bear to watch. Fuck knows how the housemates put up with her - I think I'd have forcibly toilet-dunked her after the 454th self-obsessed tantrum.


----------



## girasol (Jul 13, 2006)

ok, so if farting and burping can't be disgusting by virtue of being bodily functions, so why should they be funny?

Farting and burping might be funny if you're 7 years old...  After that they're just a fact of life, neither funny not disgusting...  

(ok, they're still funny when they happen at unexpected moments - but that goes for everything else)


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 13, 2006)

> Called to the Diary Room by Big Brother, Jayne received another punishment for gobbing off about the outside world.
> After being told off for "repeatedly breaking rules", Jayne was told there would be further punishment. But before she heard what this would be, she had to face her housemates



What can they do, evict her? Why should the outside world be punished for her rule-breaking?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 13, 2006)

WouldBe said:
			
		

> Just need some bigger twists in it. Like when they enter the house they find themselves in the back of an army lorry and get carted off to 'bad lads army'.


...or Afghanistan...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 13, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Absolutely agree. Please kick the gurn-faced vacuous little shit out of there.
> 
> She's an 'orrible little whinging shitebag that I can't bear to watch. Fuck knows how the housemates put up with her - I think I'd have forcibly toilet-dunked her after the 454th self-obsessed tantrum.



I agree totally, its no fun watching them all tiptoe round little princess tipytoes


----------



## sparkling (Jul 13, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I don't understand why burping is seen as so horrible - I don't do it myself in company, but I don't react in such operatic disgust if someone else does, in the way Susie reacts. She needs to relax, she's so uptight. If I was in there I'd definitely get her to pull my finger.



Maybe people should just call me Suzie from now on then cos I found it all pretty disgusting.   <I need a smiley that has its nose in the air>


Its not the act inself thats disgusting cos we all do it but its being made to do it till you retch all for the sake of some silly reward that disgusted me.


----------



## milesy (Jul 13, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I agree totally, its no fun watching them all tiptoe round little princess tipytoes



i think BB should give the other housemates a task - the more tantrums that they can make her throw, the more money they get for food each week.


----------



## aqua (Jul 13, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> i think BB should give the other housemates a task - the more tantrums that they can make her throw, the more money they get for food each week.



as much as I know I shouldn't agree that would be hilarious


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 13, 2006)

Whoops, looks like a home-made porno starring Imogen "Miss Wales 2003" Thomas has come to light (well, got sold for a few quid by a love-rat ex).
And it really is her too. Poor Imogen.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2006)

Pics?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 13, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Pics?



Gasp! I could never use the pages of Urban to link to such muck!
(However, if you go to post 114 of this thread on digispy, you may possibly find someone who has linked to a preview.
FILTH I tell ye, and obviously not safe for work.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 13, 2006)

....the pity lasted all of one post then?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 13, 2006)

<follows link>


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 13, 2006)

really looks like her


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 13, 2006)

'Oh _babe!_'


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2006)

I want to see more! PM please

(yes I am a sad, desperate perv)


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 13, 2006)

*AHEM Orang Utan!*




			
				Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Gasp! I could never use the pages of Urban to link to such muck!
> (However, if you go to post 114 of this thread on digispy, you may possibly find someone who has linked to a preview.
> FILTH I tell ye, and obviously not safe for work.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2006)

I saw that - I just want pics that I can view without getting in trouble at work.
A colleague got carpeted for viewing the Lea vid and I think that was on strictlybroadband


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 13, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I don't understand why burping is seen as so horrible - I don't do it myself in company, but I don't react in such operatic disgust if someone else does, in the way Susie reacts. She needs to relax, she's so uptight. If I was in there I'd definitely get her to pull my finger.



Susie will be telling us she doesn't shit next.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 13, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I want to see more! PM please
> 
> (yes I am a sad, desperate perv)



I've actually only seen the preview to confirm it's her! Honest.  
You may have to save it for a home viewing I'm afraid.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2006)

No home PC - oh well!


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 13, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> No home PC - oh well!



Stay late at work


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2006)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> Stay late at work


It still get flagged up though!


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 13, 2006)

Poor Mr OU


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll live!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm sure tomorrow's Holy Moly will have all the gory details, complete with youtube links  Hell, that's all the once great HM is these days. God help them when youtube goes bust


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 13, 2006)

at last, immogen does something interesting.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 13, 2006)

You missed a treat OU!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2006)

Do you see it going in and everything?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 13, 2006)

Yes! 




Sorry.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 13, 2006)

It was only the trailer though, so it was very brief.  






Better?


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 13, 2006)

Whats been happening...? just saw a trailer and looked like a fight had kicked off


----------



## AnMarie (Jul 13, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Pete's MO is to get friendly with women, flirt with them, snog them, sleep in the same bed as them, and then recoil in horror when they expect something more than a fumble.


He's such a tease lol
Is it a game plan I dunno


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 13, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> It was only the trailer though, so it was very brief.



Just seen the whole thing (for research purposes, obv).
Rather poor from a cinematic point of view, but I must admit the penultimate "ooh fuckin' ell BABES" did make me lol. A lot.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 13, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Just seen the whole thing (for research purposes, obv).
> Rather poor from a cinematic point of view, but I must admit the penultimate "ooh fuckin' ell BABES" did make me lol. A lot.



I just saw it too, I originally thought that it was footage of Imogen at the start then it was a lookalike having sex, but it really looks like Imogen at the end.  

I don't have sound at the moment though so I'm guessing it sounds like her too.

She's a ninny and no mistake


----------



## Fingers (Jul 13, 2006)

yes it sounds like her and she says 'babe'!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 13, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Just seen the whole thing (for research purposes, obv).
> Rather poor from a cinematic point of view, but I must admit the penultimate "ooh fuckin' ell BABES" did make me lol. A lot.


Link??


----------



## Fingers (Jul 13, 2006)

theres some awesome camera work!


----------



## Fingers (Jul 13, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Link??



if you wait ten mins it might magicaly appear on my website.... watch this space


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2006)

<taps fingers>


----------



## Fingers (Jul 13, 2006)

couple of techy problems need ironing out, bear with me


----------



## Fingers (Jul 13, 2006)

Here it is

NOT SAFE FOR WORK

http://www.gringotrail.org/imogen.htm


PS don't pass it outside urban otherwise me bandwidth will vanish


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 13, 2006)

Fingers said:
			
		

> PS don't pass it outside urban otherwise me bandwidth will vanish



Like that isn't going to happen..........

Do you know if it's legal to have it on your site, not bothered either way but you could be getting into shit


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2006)

Damn zip files!
I'll never see this!


----------



## Fingers (Jul 13, 2006)

not sure to be honest Lizzie, I will only leave it there a couple of hours so the U75 pervs can have their feast, then zap it......


----------



## Flashman (Jul 13, 2006)

I can only get sound no vid. Unless it is sound only and I'm an eejit.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 13, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Damn zip files!
> I'll never see this!



you don't have winzip?????

see if this unzipped link works

http://www.gringotrail.org/imo.MP4


----------



## Flashman (Jul 13, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Damn zip files!
> I'll never see this!



You not got Winzip? Download.com


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2006)

It's not that - I'm not downloading anything like at work!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 13, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> I can only get sound no vid. Unless it is sound only and I'm an eejit.





Just to see whether this is an urban wide problem, or just one at your end, I feel obliged to check for myself.....  


<downloads mucky file>


----------



## Fingers (Jul 13, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> I can only get sound no vid. Unless it is sound only and I'm an eejit.



best bet is to play it in the world's most robust media player (this will play anything)

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## Fingers (Jul 13, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It's not that - I'm not downloading anything like at work!



ah gotcha!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2006)

Fingers said:
			
		

> you don't have winzip?????
> 
> see if this unzipped link works
> 
> http://www.gringotrail.org/imo.MP4



Cheers, but I daren't risk it - I might try one of the links later with my phone!


----------



## Flashman (Jul 13, 2006)

Fingers said:
			
		

> best bet is to play it in the world's most robust media player (this will play anything)
> 
> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/



Cheers. Never liked/got on with Winamp anyway for some reason.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 13, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Cheers, but I daren't risk it - I might try one of the links later with my phone!



mobile perv!


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 13, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Cheers, but I daren't risk it - I might try one of the links later with my phone!



Why don't you go to the library or an internet cafe?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 13, 2006)

<opens Ringos  >


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2006)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> Why don't you go to the library or an internet cafe?


You're joking aren't you?


----------



## Fingers (Jul 13, 2006)

or bludgen someone's wifi connection


----------



## Flashman (Jul 13, 2006)

All I can say is well, crumbs.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2006)

I guess I'll live without it - but it's amazing how curious you get about someone whose been all over the telly.
I bet I'd have a look if I'd heard Sue Pollard had done a grotvid


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 13, 2006)

Him - 'Have you come yet babe?'

Her <disappointed> 'Yeah.'



What an astonishingly crap shag! 
7 minutes all in and that was including all the running backwards and forwards to change the camera angle....heh heh!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 13, 2006)

He seemed to be concentrating quite hard on getting _the money shot_ didn't he?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 13, 2006)

it was a crap shag!

and she's got cum in her hair 

I'm hoping that her blow job technique has improved since then


----------



## Mogden (Jul 13, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I'm hoping that her blow job technique has improved since then



I spotted that too. Is it bad that I just bitched about her technique, or lack thereof, the headboard and the terrible angle of the camera


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 13, 2006)

The lighting was a bit shite too.


----------



## milesy (Jul 13, 2006)

the music was a nice touch though. classy


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 13, 2006)

The tracking shot in scene three was a bit overambitious for my liking, I must admit.
Cameraman running before he could walk imho.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 13, 2006)

She was squeezing her spots at the beginning too - it's like her _trademark_ now.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 13, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> The tracking shot in scene three was a bit overambitious for my liking, I must admit.
> Cameraman running before he could walk imho.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2006)

This is all so...titillating


----------



## Fingers (Jul 13, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> This is all so...titillating



frustration, think of it this way,  it will be all the better wehn you do get to see it  

Must admit, it looked like a crap shag, he was banging away like an armed policeman and she was lying there making sex noises in a welsh accent


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2006)

You've talked it up so much - it sounds as sexy as a wet weekend in Pwllellhi


----------



## milesy (Jul 13, 2006)

it's not even that sexy, OU


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2006)

I think I'll be better off looking at that publicity photo on the BB website and moving the scrollbar up and down with my mouse


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 13, 2006)

That'll do it!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 13, 2006)

I cant even view it!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 13, 2006)

I cant tell if its her or not. Could just be an elaborate spoof. The lounge and bedroom scene could be from different films - starring different people.


----------



## Mogden (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh it's her alright! There's a bit in it when she says "Oh fuck" and it's definitely her voice and accent.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 13, 2006)

That is definitely imogen

her 'cameraman' leaves alot to be desired "you wanna shag""well duh


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 13, 2006)

Jayne is funny as fuck  COMPLETELY INCAPABLE of avoiding conflict.


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 13, 2006)

That Jane is a nasty piece of work.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 13, 2006)

jayne is a cunt.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 13, 2006)

Jayne's using classic bullying tactics. The I didn't say that thing. Messes with your head that.

I'm so glad Micheal was there


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 13, 2006)

say one thing,then deny it straight to your face.

She SO needs a slap


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't often feel like I want to tear someone limb from limb but she's making me


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 13, 2006)

You have one side, Ill have the other 

"Its lucky people in here like me"

OH yeah???


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 13, 2006)

Let's all go daaaaaan there and do her


----------



## Mogden (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm not watching BB at the moment but I'm listening to it. I heard the rat in the kitchen comment before the break and for a split second I thought they meant Jayne


----------



## exosculate (Jul 13, 2006)

Mogden said:
			
		

> I'm not watching BB at the moment but I'm listening to it. I heard the rat in the kitchen comment before the break and for a split second I thought they meant Jayne




I wonder what the wake up song will be tomorrow?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 13, 2006)

Richard: "our little friend"  
It's a bloody rat! 
Should be voted out for that alone imho.  

I like Glen again now.


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Jul 13, 2006)

That richard is a nob head i hope the rat bites him fuckin prick .


----------



## exosculate (Jul 13, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Richard: "our little friend"
> It's a bloody rat!
> Should be voted out for that alone imho.
> 
> I like Glen again now.




I completely disagree.

Glyn is an utter nob.

Dickie goes up again.

Pete too,


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Jul 13, 2006)

I hope he gets his head kicked in now soft cunt .


----------



## exosculate (Jul 13, 2006)

Pawn said:
			
		

> I hope he gets his head kicked in now soft cunt .




How humane.


Prick!


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Jul 13, 2006)

:d


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 13, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I completely disagree.
> 
> Glyn is an utter nob.
> 
> ...



Oh, I know. Animals are BB catnip for teenage voters.
But I really hate rats. 
And I want to kill Pete in the face now.  

Actually, is Pete vegetarian? Never bothered checking before now. Hmmm...


----------



## exosculate (Jul 13, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Actually, is Pete vegetarian? Never bothered checking before now. Hmmm...



I don't think he is - but I don't think its relevant. Its about cruelty.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 13, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I don't think he is - but I don't think its relevant. Its about cruelty.



Ok, then I think the next task should be to train Pete up and get him to humanely neck a chicken for the group. No dead chicken = no food.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 13, 2006)

They should have caught the rat, thrown it over the wall while announcing "Rat, you have been evicted from the Big Brother house" and see if they can give it an extra three limps!!

Pete's gettin on my tits quite a bit now

They seemed to leave Nikki alone tonight after (imo) slating her in last nights episode. But I think the public's anger over Jayne's antics will channel itself into a vote for Nikki to leave, hopefully, the annoying little ****!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 13, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Ok, then I think the next task should be to train Pete up and get him to humanely neck a chicken for the group. No dead chicken = no food.



We're all a bit inconsitent - but why not.

I'd rather eat a free ranger than a battery myself.
(If I ate em like)


----------



## exosculate (Jul 13, 2006)

Well




			
				CyberRose said:
			
		

> Pete's gettin on my tits quite a bit now
> 
> *He was for me but rattus norveticusgate has turned it round for me*
> 
> ...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 13, 2006)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> Let's all go daaaaaan there and do her


like the cameraman did imogen???


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 13, 2006)

Jayne's going to be in big doggy do without Nikki


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 13, 2006)

Well I've adjusted so that I'll lose on anyone except Richard now (but with a little less lost on Nikki this way). 

The only person to come out of that edit _particularly_ badly was Jayne eh (the rat stuff was all just quite confusing - Susie seemed the most sensible to me infact!) - and it seems to me it'd be impossible for them to edit her well in any case....she's fucking manic!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 13, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> We're all a bit inconsitent - but why not.
> 
> I'd rather eat a free ranger than a battery myself.
> (If I ate em like)



I just think it could be quite entertaining:

1) Introduce chickens back into the house and make Pete head chicken-keeper.
2) Watch the fun as he prances around the garden with them, talks to them in 'chicken', makes friends with them and gives them 'comedy' names.
3) Let him prattle on in the diary room about how *wicked* yeah *innit* miaow *whistle* they are, coz they're *wickid* innit!
4) BB: "Pete - the chickens are not your friends: they're dinner. You'll find a pair of gloves on the diary room floor. Kill or starve, the choice is yours. Goodbye Pete."
5) See what happens.

Sorry, I'm just finding Pete really, really annoying at the moment.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 13, 2006)

Yep - even his previously amusing diary room persona is getting a bit worn now.


----------



## Joon (Jul 13, 2006)

*Pete's the winner*

Pete cried in the diary room tonight.  That was the moment he won this year's Big Brother.  Congratulations Pete, the best man won!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 13, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I just think it could be quite entertaining:
> 
> 1) Introduce chickens back into the house and make Pete head chicken-keeper.
> 2) Watch the fun as he prances around the garden with them, talks to them in 'chicken', makes friends with them and gives them 'comedy' names.
> ...



I was saying Pete was boring a little while ago and no one took any notice. Now the flame of affinity has rekindled itself somewhat I find oranges has gone the other way. I think we're totally out of synch.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 13, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Well I've adjusted so that I'll lose on anyone except Richard now (but with a little less lost on Nikki this way).



Blimey Sheo, how'd you manage that?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 13, 2006)

Joon said:
			
		

> Pete cried in the diary room tonight.  That was the moment he won this year's Big Brother.  Congratulations Pete, the best man won!




Yep - he's a cert - especially as Nicki looks out this week and Glynn made himself look like the schoolboy he is.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 13, 2006)

Does anyone else think Jayne reminds them of that character in Misery?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 13, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I was saying Pete was boring a little while ago and no one took any notice. Now the flame of affinity has rekindled itself somewhat I find oranges has gone the other way. I think we're totally out of synch.



That's why I do genuinely love Big Brother, all betting aside. It just polarizes opinion so much.
Nowt wrong with a different perspective on things.


----------



## Aravis (Jul 13, 2006)

Btw from the picture on the Channel 4 website, I don't think that was a rat. It looks like a little bank vole.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 13, 2006)

I thought pete was just pretending to be upset as a joke ?  

Was he for real ?  

Am I the only one who thinks he was mucking about and pretending to cry just or comedy effect. ?


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 13, 2006)

Aravis said:
			
		

> Btw from the picture on the Channel 4 website, I don't think that was a rat. It looks like a little bank vole.



You beat me to it 

that was definitely a vole 

http://www.cheshire-biodiversity.org.uk/know your vole.pdf

if they kill it DEFRA will be on them faster than they were on pete burn's monkey jacket


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 13, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Blimey Sheo, how'd you manage that?





With a lot of skill and cunning. 





 


The losses on Aisylene and Spiral would be tiny....it was just an attempt to balance the Nikki loss out a bit.


I dunno - it was multiple choice wasn't it  - so I went a bit mental and put money on people cos the odds seemed good.....and then (with the exception of Imogen!  ) their odds got even better - or at least not very much worse - so I couldn't really lay them, or not for much profit anyway  .....and I never got around to putting any money on either of the two favourites till much later on........so just shit loads of very basic elementary mistakes really...heh heh!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 13, 2006)

This is the rat\vole...







Was thinking the same myself hen they said it didn't look like a dirty street rat.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 13, 2006)

It's a baby rat

awwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 13, 2006)

Basically - I might aswell have just bunged a few quid on Richard and left it there.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 13, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> This is the rat\vole...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jeez

there it looks like a dark brown gerbil. look at the size of it's back legs 

just checked under the wildlife and countryside act and even though water voles are in danger of extinction it's not unlawful to kill or sell them, although it is unlawful to disturb their nests 

(((voles)))  

anyway, it's got a blunt nose like a vole and not a pointy nose like a rat and it's ears are lower down like a vole's

but it has the legs of a wallaby 

*is confused*


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 14, 2006)

Doesn't look like a rat, body doesn't seem long enough, and tail is quite thin. 

Susie was being quite sensible about it, and Richard did have a point about people leaving food around and the door open.

Poor pete, in the diary room, didn't you just love him?

Other than that it was a bit dull.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 14, 2006)

Rat, vole, mouse same thing


----------



## Fingers (Jul 14, 2006)

thing is, that is not the same picture of the rat that they showed on TV, the one they showed ws a rat maximus, a proper rat, that rat in the picture is a rat that has been dug up off the internet and it is actualy a vole

another endemol fuck up of the highest order


----------



## Fingers (Jul 14, 2006)

A picture of a rat taken yesterday alongside a vole on the right


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 14, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Basically - I might aswell have just bunged a few quid on Richard and left it there.



Oh dear - well, tis all an education. 

The profitable odds-swings, the 'flip-flops' - will usually happen between the two faves (Nikki & Ais here). If they're volatile characters then all the better. That's where you make your risk-free dough - if the flip occurs of course.
The time to back longshots and hunches (like Richard) is when you've built up enough 'green' by backing the see-sawing frontrunners when their odds are high - if the longshot comes off it should be a bonus, not the be-all and end-all.

Not sure who's going tomorrow, so I'm balancing Niks and Ais for now.
But, you never know... 

To evict Richard:
Text RICHARD to 84444 
(Texts cost 50p, plus std msg rate)
Call 09011 32 33 12
(Calls cost 50p, mobile and other network rates may vary)
10p from every vote will go to charity


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 14, 2006)

Just looking for a pic of a young rat, to compare

and found this






  

Where is that cute thread?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 14, 2006)

^ ^ ^ 

 
*meltssssssss*


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 14, 2006)

Does anyone here want Aisleyne to go, or does everybody like her?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 14, 2006)

I like her.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 14, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> Does anyone here want Aisleyne to go, or does everybody like her?



i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aisleyne

She really reminds me of a very good friend in a way


----------



## Fingers (Jul 14, 2006)

i like her too


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 14, 2006)

Aisleyne is a babe....babes.  

The most real/normal person in the house imo.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 14, 2006)

Aisleyne is indeed one of the most genuine people ever to enter the BB house.  

Sorry if that offends anyone.  

Thing is, I come home tonight and see all that shit about the Imogen porn...FFS...and this is after the Lea porn...for FFFFFFFS...and I just fucking despair.  

Why am I even posting on this thread? I thought it was a kind of anthropology, but I was kidding myself. It's not. The world is full of fucking wankers* and I guess I still can't quite get my head around that fact.   




*Not that I'm excusing myself from the equation, like...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 14, 2006)

the imogen video all got a bit confusing when they started passing the camera between themselves. i didnt listen to it with sound on as my g/f is still asleep next door and i dont think she would have been too impressed if she'd woken up to the sound of "oh babes".


----------



## sparkling (Jul 14, 2006)

I wonder how old she was when this was filmed?  She looked very young to me...poor love. 

He got right on my nerves...obviously thinks he is the dogs bollocks at sex  


I actually enjoyed last nights show...it had it all...cruelty from BB, Waynetta completely letting her mouth run away with her, Glyn being stupidly smutty, Mickey and Richard having a barny while lady posh lies in her bed dispensing good advice and Pete crying over the likkle animal...ahhhhh

I cannot keep stressing this but keep the entertaining ones in and get rid of the boring ones.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 14, 2006)

When they cut to Imogen in the garden, all I could think about was that chap spraying her belly with sticky white love piss.

*shivers*

I hope this will pass.

"Disabled rat"


----------



## foo (Jul 14, 2006)

i can't figure out if Jayne is totally stupid with zero self-awareness - or just a bitch.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 14, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I wonder how old she was when this was filmed?  She looked very young to me...poor love.
> 
> He got right on my nerves...obviously thinks he is the dogs bollocks at sex



Will I had a look and thought it was horrible 

It looks like some sleazy guy has convinced a young girl (she does look _very _young) to video their private sex lives and has later on taken the opportunity to make money from it.  

I feel really bad for watching it now


----------



## Celt (Jul 14, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> I thought pete was just pretending to be upset as a joke ?
> 
> Was he for real ?
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks he was mucking about and pretending to cry just or comedy effect. ?




no id didn't think he was pretending - however I did think that it should have been done with a backing track of  Michael Jacksons_ Ben_


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 14, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> i can't figure out if Jayne is totally stupid with zero self-awareness - or just a bitch.



I think she's either just a natural bitch or she's playing the role of bitch to get a reaction from the other housemates and 'entertain' the viewers.


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 14, 2006)

Of course Pete wasn't pretending.  He had made a little bond with a vole person and then some maniac runs around trying to smash it over the head with a hammer!  It's a shock to the system when one of your mates tries to hammer up something you like innit?

Pete does seem to have a natural affinity with our non-human brethren.  He's probably done more for animal rights than any granny-digger tbh.


----------



## lemontop (Jul 14, 2006)

*From Popbitch..... Gracie in a band*

>> Good girls gone bad <<
        Grace Adams' masterplan revealed

   Now and then an idea in the music industry
   comes up that's so obscenely awful its brilliant. 
   And here's this year's - Good Girls Gone Bad. 
   A ropey six-piece girl band which sounds like 
   an Argos Pussycat Dolls is about to be unleashed.
   And you already know two of the members. 
   Bizarro kiss and tell girl Alicia Duvall, now 
   showing on Love Island. And, more importantly,
   Grace, from Big Brother.

   Their management company is threatening us 
   with a single in August.
http://www.nwrmusicint.co.uk/goodgirls.htm


----------



## suitgirl (Jul 14, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> >> Good girls gone bad <<
> Grace Adams' masterplan revealed
> 
> Now and then an idea in the music industry
> ...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 14, 2006)

"Her musical influences are Avril Lavine, Ashley Simpson and Cindy Lauper."


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 14, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> >> Good girls gone bad <<
> Grace Adams' masterplan revealed
> 
> Now and then an idea in the music industry
> ...



Rough. As. Fuck.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 14, 2006)

I feel sorry for Erin.
They don't seem to have anything to say about her


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 14, 2006)

did anyone tell them she cant actually sing very well??

Would this be the same alicia duval whodoesnt know the alphabet??  OH dear


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 14, 2006)

I will endeavour to ignore any further mention, ever, of this hideous travesty.  

Doubt I'll succeed.


----------



## aqua (Jul 14, 2006)

for the love of god how desparate is that girl


----------



## lemontop (Jul 14, 2006)

Their first single is called Boss Bitch.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 14, 2006)

aqua said:
			
		

> for the love of god how desparate is that *girl *


See, that's the thing - she isn't. She is in fact an evil alien spybot from a distant celestial oligarchy and is fuelled by petrochemicals.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 14, 2006)

never mind that old has-been...who's going tonight? I just can't decide who to vote for, although I'm leaning towards Nikki at the moment

Next week is a no-brainer I would have thought


----------



## aqua (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm not in tonight, can someone text me with who goes please?


----------



## suitgirl (Jul 14, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> did anyone tell them she cant actually sing very well??




 i didnt think pop bands needed to be able to sing?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 14, 2006)

A heart-warming tale from the Norwich Evening News.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 14, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> A heart-warming tale from the Norwich Evening News.



I like the way that they put his number at the end of the article. people can phone up and give him abuse for trying to man handle antny when he was pissed.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 14, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> I like the way that they put his number at the end of the article. people can phone up and give him abuse for trying to man handle antny when he was pissed.



lol  

I thought he looked all grown up in his photo....although it took me several minutes to remember who he was at first....its funny how they are part of our lives for several weeks, we get to know them really well and then as soon as they step out of the door we instantly forget them.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 14, 2006)

Speak for yourself sparkling.....I will _NEVER_ forget Craig....


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 14, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> its funny how they are part of our lives for several weeks, we get to know them really well and then as soon as they step out of the door we instantly forget them.



its not funny..... its a fucking relief when they get off our teles.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 14, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> I like the way that they put his number at the end of the article. people can phone up and give him abuse for trying to man handle antny when he was pissed.



"Craig Coates Hairdressing can be contacted on 01603 618968."

I hope and pray that prank callers don't get hold of that number.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 14, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> "Craig Coates Hairdressing can be contacted on 01603 618968."
> 
> I hope and pray that prank callers don't get hold of that number.



stick it up on Digital Spy.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 14, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> stick it up on Digital Spy.



I fear someone may phone up and ask if he still uses his 'special' conditioner if I do that.
I would hate to see his character diminished in such a way.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 14, 2006)

*SPOILER*
Day 57
10:26am
The housemates are woken up with animal noises. They all tell Big Brother to shut it up. Nikki says, "it's cold, we're not getting up until the heating's on."

The alarm stops.

Last night Nikki and Richard had an argument about how to deal with the rat they found in the house. Susie and Michael are laughing about it and Susie tells Michael how she and her family are always around rats. Richard joins them and tells them how hilarious he thought his argument with Nikki was, saying, "my sides ached…I couldn't stop laughing in my bed."

11.49am
Mikey and Pete are talking about Nikki in the garden.
Nikki and Imogen and chatting and are joined by Mikey. Mikey relays a conversation he had with Richard about rats.

12.59pm
Big Brother told the housemates that if they clean up the garden, they'll get exercise equipment.
Spiral is in the bathroom rapping to himself in the mirror.

Richard is in the Diary Room talking to Big Brother about rats. He says, "the only rat you should be taking out is a 6 foot Scouser named Mikey…cheating rat..." He relays how bored of Imogen and Mikey's flirting, he is. He then adds, "I'm p*ssed off with him for saying yesterday that I was ass-licking Susie…I think the only other friend I have in here is Pete…and the little rat."

5.08pm
Jayne is in the kitchen using the exercise equipment Big Brother has provided them with for passing their cleaning task. Jayne is cycling.

Mikey and Spiral are in the living area. Aisleyne is in the Diary Room. She says, "I'm good, my spirits are up. About Friday, I'm thinking it's me going. I'm trying not to get too scared….I'm a pessimist." She tells Big Brother she thinks it's unfair on Jayne to put the rest of the housemates up for eviction and if she is evicted, "it's nobodies fault - just part of the game." However, she admits she'd "be gutted" to leave, adding, "I'm happy everyday and I don't want it to be cut to an end." If she is saved for eviction she admits, "wouldn't be able to take the smile off my face. I'd spontaneously combust."

5.57pm
Pete and Aisleyne are talking in the bedroom. Pete asks, "are you worried about tomorrow? I think you'll be alright." Aisleyne admits, "I always think the worst."

Susie is in the Diary Room. She says, "I just thought I'd mention how grotty people are in here. Michael's the biggest culprit…he put a piece of toast on the hairy carpet!"

Outside, Nikki and Jayne are talking about Pete. Nikki says, "the poor sod is always being pandered around." They discuss Aisleyne and how much time she spends around him. Nikki then talks about a massage she received from him, "he gave me a massage yesterday. He's amazing. The best massager." She then reveals that Pete asked her not to tell anyone how good he is at massaging because, she quotes him as having said, "I only give them to special people."

6.11pm
Some housemates are in the bedroom. Imogen and Nikki are in the bathroom. Nikki tells Imogen, "you can tell how good a man is in bed by his massage." She then recounts the "unbelievable" massage she received from Pete, "he's mind-blowing."

6.40pm
Spiral is in the Diary Room talking about not being bothered about facing eviction.
Jennie and Glyn are in the bedroom. Jennie says, "I don't want anyone to go" on Friday. Glyn responds, "I don't even talk to Susie. I don't know why she's here," but says she is a good cook which is good. Jennie says that is the wrong reason for her to stay in the house. They talk about how the rest of the house "see us as younger brother and younger sister" and then agree that they are glad to have each other in the house. Glyn comments that it's nice that he and Jenny feel like they are Aisleyne's younger brother and sister.

7.41pm
Jennie is in the bath as Spiral and Aisleyne have water fight.

8:11pm
Nikki is in the bedroom. Aisleyne and Jennie are in the Diary Room.

Jennie tells Big Brother, "I really, really need a fag. I can't be nice to anyone" without them, "I'm not enjoying myself without fags." She says she is feeling grumpy and all she needs is one cigarette. Aisleyne backs her up and says "please can I have a cigarette for my little sister."
Most of the housemates are in the garden. They have made their own cigarettes from the grass in the garden
Richard is smoking the 'grass' cigarette. Jayne asks what it tastes like and Richard responds, "grassy." He tells the others that it's "alright actually." Jayne has a few puffs, and then spills her wine on the grass. She doesn't want to waste it so she gets a straw and drinks up the spilt wine from the ground. The others appear unimpressed but she says she just doesn't want to waste the wine.

10:44pm
Most of the housemates are in the lounge. Richard, Aisleyne, Michael and Susie are in the bedroom. Nikki is in the Diary Room.
Richard tells the others that despite his arguments with Nikki, the house would be boring without her, "Nikki and me have had this thing. Without her I'd be f*cking bored out my mind." He recalls some of the funny things she's said to him.

Nikki is telling Big Brother that she feels like she is wilting and feels antagonised by Aisleyne even though she pretends to be her friend. She says, "She pretends to be my friend…she's here for 1 reason, 1 reason only…I've build up such a rapport with Pete then Aisleyne walks in and takes over the whole situation…he likes her, she likes him…I don't want to be here…I can't be in bed and watch them doing what they're doing" She adds that she can't believe the her "lets that trashy, slaggy ho in his bed." Nikki then adds that "Jayne is my saving grace in here…she knows me better than anyone."
Talking about being evicted, Nikki says, "as long as my mum is there waiting to grab me, I'll be ok."

11:07pm
Most of the housemates are in the pool. Pete and Aisleyne are in the bedroom. Aisleyne is telling Pete that she is scared of the people "who want me to go home," adding, "I think it's my last night." Pete tells her that it isn't. She says she prefers life in the house to the outside world. Pete seems surprised, and asks her why. She explains that her life on the outside can be quite superficial, "my job, people I meet, what I do."


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 14, 2006)

could be a double eviction tonight.  was watching the live feed earlier and Jayne read the rules out.  only the evicted housemate is allowed to leave the lounge!


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 14, 2006)

It's OK to post spoilers if there is a warning in the thread title but it's not so good to do so if there is no warning, if I was to see spoliers I can just go to the DS site you have cut and pasted it directly from.

A link would be better.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 14, 2006)

ah pish! O&L posts the spoilers regularly and afaik nobody's complained yet!

I'm particularly grateful for this latest one because it's strengthened my resolve to vote for Nikki


----------



## sparkling (Jul 14, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> ah pish! O&L posts the spoilers regularly and afaik nobody's complained yet!
> 
> I'm particularly grateful for this latest one because it's strengthened my resolve to vote for Nikki



I agree.   I love reading O&L spoilers...very useful information which I nomally pass on tothe pub.


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 14, 2006)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> It's OK to post spoilers if there is a warning in the thread title but it's not so good to do so if there is no warning, if I was to see spoliers I can just go to the DS site you have cut and pasted it directly from.
> 
> A link would be better.



And O&L says it's a spoiler at the start of the post. It is kinda obvious...

(You don't have to look)


----------



## sparkling (Jul 14, 2006)

Put your hands up  or say aye if Orangesanlemons helps make the BB experience much more interesting.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 14, 2006)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> It's OK to post spoilers if there is a warning in the thread title but it's not so good to do so if there is no warning, if I was to see spoliers I can just go to the DS site you have cut and pasted it directly from.
> 
> A link would be better.



It's from a lass on the Betfair forums, not ds - ds usually c&p from her too but tend to get it later (I can't link to a thread that doesn't exist yet).
I try to post the friday spoiler asap as a) it's very relevant to those who like a flutter on the outcome, and b) a lot of BB fans/voyeurs on here are out on a friday night and will miss the show.

You didn't have to read it you know - it's quite long.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 14, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Put your hands up  or say aye if Orangesanlemons helps make the BB experience much more interesting.



The 'flip-flop' he promised never happened. I'm gonna be down £7.50, now!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 14, 2006)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> The 'flip-flop' he promised never happened. I'm gonna be down £7.50, now!



It happened halfway through last night's show you joker!  
Aisleyne came in to 2.45 and Nikki went out to 2.55 (not for too long, admittedly). After the show it was a slow, steady fall for Nikki.
Gotta keep your eye on the ball NBN


----------



## chio (Jul 14, 2006)

The spoilers aren't from DS, they're from Channel 4's press site.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 14, 2006)

scarecrow said:
			
		

> And O&L says it's a spoiler at the start of the post. It is kinda obvious...
> 
> (You don't have to look)



I didn't look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 


I like Orangesandlemons too, I just don't like spoilers


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 14, 2006)

oddsflash anyone ?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 14, 2006)

*oddsflash!*

Pwincess Steptoe: 1.5
Ai!sleyne: 3.6
Snoozie: 40.0
Trickie Dickie: 46.0
Spoiral: 60.0
No-one else under 150.0

So it's widely seen as a two-horse race, with Nikki sinking as low as 1.25 earlier before her current mini-revival. Most of the polls point to her going, and there's not much in the spoiler to indicate any anti-Ash swing.

Personally I think it's still very hard to call. This is an 11-person field, and vote projections are always hard to guess with so many variables. I'm balanced on Ash and Nikki now, with a few outsider bonuses should the unthinkable happen and Richard or Michael pick up more votes than anticipated.

Chio - the spoilers are all from the press site yes. It's an absolute bugger to get clearance for unfortunately, and we're all at the mercy of a very few charitable souls out there who post them up. I pass on what comes my way, but rarely get an embargoed one before time. Shame, I'd make a mint.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 14, 2006)

Right you dirty gits, I am having to take the imo video dwn as even though the file was only 19mb it has kained two an a half gigs of bandwidth


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 14, 2006)

LMFAO  

Name and shame, I say...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 14, 2006)

Something tells me Spoiral has just captured the gay vote   Oh, well, the rents are bringing me back some duty free tomorrow, so I should be able to save up the money I lost


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 14, 2006)

Nikki's really after the sympathy vote


----------



## New+Vogue+Child (Jul 14, 2006)

Brilliant. 

Neurotic psycho was really getting on my nerves.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 14, 2006)

hooray!


----------



## chio (Jul 14, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Chio - the spoilers are all from the press site yes. It's an absolute bugger to get clearance for unfortunately, and we're all at the mercy of a very few charitable souls out there who post them up. I pass on what comes my way, but rarely get an embargoed one before time. Shame, I'd make a mint.



I've got a password - if you tell me what you want, I'll fetch it down.

As for Nikki - that's a shocker! I've been purposefully not looking at DS polls etc just cause I want to be surprised, but...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 14, 2006)

Aw, poor Nikki...
Fecking hell, give her the silver belt ffs. 
Not comfortable viewing.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 14, 2006)

Jayne has _proper_ fucked up


----------



## girasol (Jul 14, 2006)

Oh. no.   

Not Nikki...

Mikey should have gone, not Nikki...


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 14, 2006)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> Jayne has _proper_ fucked up


definitely...Nikki was her only ally in there


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 14, 2006)

wow wow wow...twas not expected by me ....(please give her the belt )


----------



## Fingers (Jul 14, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> LMFAO
> 
> Name and shame, I say...



absolutely!


----------



## Fingers (Jul 14, 2006)

nikki fucked up by siding with grotty jayne


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 14, 2006)

I love how they're all trying their best to convince her she's going to a better place! Just gonna fuck her even more up when she faces the baying mob!!


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 14, 2006)

wating for 8 Out of 10 Cats to start.
 

 does she eat food the one who been picked to go!


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 14, 2006)

It's all going off over at DS

I'm quite tempted to say something instead of just lurking.

You go into Big Brother, you get evicted, hardly a cruel surprise is it?


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 14, 2006)

Thinking obout her feelings though, she'll get a mahoosive cheer, that'll be good for her.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 14, 2006)

Jayne's rottweiler-like attempt to take out Aisleyne had the unfortunate effect of focusing attention on the Pete/Ais/Nikki triangle, in the one week when avoiding the limelight was a REALLY GOOD IDEA!  
Dozy mare.

Anyway, hope it all goes well for Nikki on the outside - she's been carrying this BB almost single-handed for way too long now, and it's a shame the Ash/Pete thing turned her assets into liabilities. Good luck to the girl, she's been a great HM.
(and cheers for the dosh too, obv).

Those left are actually going to have to do some work now - I hope they're ready to step up to the plate.


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 14, 2006)

I wasnt expecting that at all!!

Thought it was probably going to be Richard or Suzie tonight. Shows how much I know!!


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 14, 2006)

Apparently she got 37.2%, with 11 up that is a massive vote


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 14, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Put your hands up  or say aye if Orangesanlemons helps make the BB experience much more interesting.



aye! I don't understand much of it, but it's fun


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 14, 2006)

She's lapping it up


----------



## girasol (Jul 14, 2006)

That was the most bizarre bit of telly I've seen in quite sometime...  

Nikki looked scared shitless...  The expression on her face was painful to watch.

She should be an actress!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 14, 2006)

Bloody hell...........how messed up is that girl


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 14, 2006)

Oooooh! I _nearly_ fell for her little show she put on there!

Sooooooo nearly felt sorry for her just as she began to make the insantaneous switch from crying to laughing she has done so many times in the house

Glad she's out, shame she didn't get booed into next century


----------



## girasol (Jul 14, 2006)

oh, dear, I'm going to miss her...

She's very funny!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 14, 2006)

Goodbye nikki you fucking drama queen. You will be sorely missed and the house will be BORING without you. perhaps we can laugh at tourrettes instead


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 14, 2006)

That exit veered from heart-warming to terrifying and back to heart-warming again in the space of a minute. 

I *heart* Nikki, and I genuinely don't think she's acting. The true star of BB7


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't think she was acting......mostly. The little girl lost/puppy eyes was though, BIG time. Annoyed the hell out of me but yep she was very entertaining. 

TRaaa ya weird little creature.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 14, 2006)

The only good thing about Nikki was the 20 quid I had on her!


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 14, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> The only good thing about Nikki was the 20 quid I had on her!



To leave right? That can't have given you much back


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 14, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Bloody hell...........how messed up is that girl



Itsa total manipulative show, wath how she was terrified, the overjoyed then  tearful.... all on queue


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 14, 2006)

Er yea to leave!

Got her at 4/5


----------



## dozzer (Jul 14, 2006)

Bye bye Nikki, wont be the same without you


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 14, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Itsa total manipulative show, wath how she was terrified, the overjoyed then  tearful.... all on queue



I'd have thought the same but I had an ex who had a really similar personality and a similar load of issues (yeah, I know...). She used to react to stress in a pretty much identical fashion.
I honestly think Nikki's genuine.


----------



## dozzer (Jul 14, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Itsa total manipulative show, wath how she was terrified, the overjoyed then  tearful.... all on queue



I think she was genuine - maybe a little _different _but genuine. 

Gawd help anyone who had to live with her...


----------



## dozzer (Jul 14, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I'd have thought the same but I had an ex who had a really similar personality and a similar load of issues (yeah, I know...). She used to react to stress in a pretty much identical fashion.
> I honestly think Nikki's genuine.



Heh - snap! ish.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 14, 2006)

dozzer said:
			
		

> Heh - snap! ish.



Great minds etc etc


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Jul 14, 2006)

I always thought Nikki in need of Nanny 911 and totty training.  

Poor wee thing.  I mean, rrrrilly...


----------



## girasol (Jul 15, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I honestly think Nikki's genuine.



I do too.

No one could make all that randomness up, could they?


----------



## ska invita (Jul 15, 2006)

NEWS FLASH!

I have it on the highest authority source that Nikki's eviction was rigged!

Having previously been sectioned for her anorexia, and clearly wasting away in the BB house her parents demanded she be pulled out of there.

In order for her to leave without creating a scare they rigged this vote and pulled her out, as if she had been voted out.

I think that was the best - I like Nikki, only because I have other "funny" friends with mental health problems, and I relate to her - she clearly needs to be out of that house. 

Bad for the punters, good for her.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 15, 2006)

Well they went to a lot of trouble to rig 95% of the internet polls too.
Endemol may have decided to bail on Nikki (for whatever reason), but the edits were pretty fair to her - even biased in her favour - until the end. The uncertainty for punters was due to 11 people being up this week. 
No conspiracy, just the biggest personality being voted out due to the negative voting system. 

Not taking the mick, but I'd like to know your authority Niksativa - pm if you like.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 15, 2006)

Nikki did say something about her mum getting her out in her interview.

I don't go for all these theories much though


----------



## Looby (Jul 15, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> That exit veered from heart-warming to terrifying and back to heart-warming again in the space of a minute.
> 
> I *heart* Nikki, and I genuinely don't think she's acting. The true star of BB7



I *heart* Nikki too, she was my favourite housemate. 

Missed her interview, will watch the repeat in a bit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 15, 2006)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> It's OK to post spoilers if there is a warning in the thread title but it's not so good to do so if there is no warning, if I was to see spoliers I can just go to the DS site you have cut and pasted it directly from.
> 
> A link would be better.


How is it a spoiler if it's already happened?
I like Oranges' posts of what happened - it tells me if it's worth watching the programme or not.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn!!!     


Sorry to see her go - was out at the pub last night so missed the show and am looking forwards to the repeat.


----------



## Apathy (Jul 15, 2006)

I like nikki too, she reminds me of someone i know called Tabi, love her to bits, looks a bit like her, deffo got the same hair and the identical personality. She's only 6


----------



## chriswill (Jul 15, 2006)

Not sorry to see her go at all.

Had an uncanny ability to make me want to smash my TV up.


----------



## thefuse (Jul 15, 2006)

chriswill said:
			
		

> Not sorry to see her go at all.
> 
> Had an uncanny ability to make me want to smash my TV ip.


me too.
now if they could just evict everyone else apart from pete and ash i might start enjoying it again.


----------



## Looby (Jul 15, 2006)

chriswill said:
			
		

> Not sorry to see her go at all.
> 
> Had an uncanny ability to make me want to smash my TV ip.



I can understand why you feel that way but I thought she was great entertainment. I wouldn't want to live with her but she is so funny.

The only positive thing for me is that I think the house was really messing her head up especially because she seems to have really fallen for Pete. It must be hell having to watch him get so close to Aisleyne.


----------



## Looby (Jul 15, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> me too.
> now if they could just evict everyone else apart from pete and ash i might start enjoying it again.



Jayne to go next, she is truly awful. She makes me want to smash my tv. 
Then get rid of Richard, Spiral, Imogen, and Michael. 
The rest are ok.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 15, 2006)

Apathy said:
			
		

> I like nikki too, she reminds me of someone i know called Tabi, love her to bits, looks a bit like her, deffo got the same hair and the identical personality. She's only 6



LOL.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 15, 2006)

so who is going to win now. pete has always been a banker but i think ais may get close. and what about jennie? she seems to be pretty inoquious but is getting along ok. so what say the voice of u75?


----------



## Flashman (Jul 15, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> me too.
> now if they could just evict everyone else apart from pete and ash i might start enjoying it again.



 

That would be the most boring BB TV ever. Nikki was annoying at times, and a right spoiled brat, but at least she was entertaining. Pete and Aisleyne send me to sleep. 

Keep the interesting folk in even if they are wankers I say.


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 15, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Put your hands up  or say aye if Orangesanlemons helps make the BB experience much more interesting.




AYE!!!!

I could not cope without Orangesanlemons. He provides a valuable public service. Pillar of the community.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 15, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> AYE!!!!
> 
> I could not cope without Orangesanlemons. He provides a valuable public service. Pillar of the community.



Aye!!

Although I didn't know he was a he until just now.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 15, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> Aye!!
> 
> Although I didn't know he was a he until just now.



My fault for typing in any old nonsense as a username when I joined.
It doesn't really suit me, but nevermind.
And thank you for the praise ladies...


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 15, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> My fault for typing in any old nonsense as a username when I joined.
> It doesn't really suit me, but nevermind.
> And thank you for the praise ladies...



S'funny that I always thought he was a he


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 15, 2006)

niksativa said:
			
		

> NEWS FLASH!
> 
> I have it on the highest authority source that Nikki's eviction was rigged!
> 
> ...



Actually, having read it back my first reply to your post sounded a bit harsh - apols if I got the wrong end of the stick.
If you meant that the actual vote-counting was rigged, then obviously it wasn't.

But if you were meant that there was an attempt by Endemol to get Nikki out after a pre-arranged intervention by her mother then yes, that's a very strong possibility imo. Nikki's comment about her mother during the interview with Davina was very strange and very revealing. I'm assuming that was part of her mother's condition for allowing her in the house after having such a traumatic medical history - the power to pull her out at the first signs (that would be evident to her more immediately than to Endemol's psych team) of relapse or deterioration.
Manipulation is pretty much standard, so I wouldn't say that the eviction was 'rigged' as such - they all are to some extent. Endemol possibly just figured she'd run her natural course and would do a better job for the show outside the house rather than in it.
It's a very, very interesting subject (to me at least!) and I'm sure we'll be hearing more about it in the days to come.


----------



## thefuse (Jul 15, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> That would be the most boring BB TV ever. Nikki was annoying at times, and a right spoiled brat, but at least she was entertaining. Pete and Aisleyne send me to sleep.
> 
> Keep the interesting folk in even if they are wankers I say.


what i really wanted to say was, just evict them all.
it is a very dull show this year.
what happened that got nikki evicted? i was on holiday and missed it.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 15, 2006)

er, I'm watching this now and it seems to me like that spiral one is a complete tosser

I'm sitting here feeling like I want to kill him


----------



## fen_boy (Jul 15, 2006)

aaaarrrrghhh spiral must die   or failing that be evicted


----------



## pk (Jul 15, 2006)

Nikki evicted - thank fuck for that, the spoilt little shitbag...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 15, 2006)

I thought Aisleyne handled that brilliantly  - it would after all have been more than reasonable for her to punch him in the fucking face imo.

His refusal to even consider it her right to say what was acceptable or not in terms of his touching _her body_ - aswell as blatantly implying that she should expect nothing less if she will insist on walking around in revealing clothing - just served to show him up as the completely fucking ignorant repulsive little prick he is.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 15, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I thought Aisleyne handled that brilliantly  - it would after all have been more than reasonable for her to punch him in the fucking face imo.
> 
> His refusal to even consider it her right to say what was acceptable or not in terms of his touching _her body_ - aswell as blatantly implying that she should expect nothing less if she will insist on walking around in revealing clothing - just served to show him up as the completely fucking ignorant repulsive little prick he is.




He makes Mikey look like a feminist.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 15, 2006)

....and saying that she should have a bit more self-respect!!! 

Fucking idiot....


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 15, 2006)

Spiral has exactly the same voice as rorymac.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 15, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I thought Aisleyne handled that brilliantly  - it would after all have been more than reasonable for her to punch him in the fucking face imo.



I really can't stand Ai!sleyne, but I have to say she handled that really well.  

Spiral in the diary room after being given a list of party items to be returned: "can you explain to me what the crack is here now - what da fuck is a napkin?"


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 15, 2006)

*Separated at birth?!?*




			
				Masseuse said:
			
		

> Spiral has exactly the same voice as rorymac.







> Describing himself as "positive, funny, and sexy," Spiral lives at home with his parents and loves his mother's home cooking.




The similarities are uncanny!!!


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 15, 2006)

PM rory and ask him what a napkin is sheo.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 15, 2006)

Have done......I await the answer with baited breath....


----------



## thefuse (Jul 15, 2006)

did jane have to put everyone up for eviction then?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 15, 2006)

rory says....




> For when you eat yer soup .. did you know you eat soup ? You don't want to stain yer slacks or scold yer bollocks  so you wear a napkin. It ought really be called a lapkin heh heh
> It fuckin should







...heh heh heh!




(Clearly not our man however)


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 15, 2006)

Does anyone else think that if tonight's show had been shown last night before the eviction, then Sprial would have been evicted and not Nikki. 

What a complete and utter wanker.


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 16, 2006)

I really love Aisleyne. If she stopped trying to be a gangster and turned into a man I think I would marry her.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jul 16, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Nikki evicted - thank fuck for that, the spoilt little shitbag...


I quite enjoyed her tantrums towards the end though, but after seeing her talking to Davina, it's pretty obvious that she doesn't fancy Pete, that was all a big act.


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 16, 2006)

Nah, it wasn't an act.  She just liked him a lot and when she got drunk went a bit overboard on the affection. That's all!!!!!


----------



## lemontop (Jul 16, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Does anyone else think that if tonight's show had been shown last night before the eviction, then Sprial would have been evicted and not Nikki.
> 
> What a complete and utter wanker.



Top tosspot. "Aisleyne, can I give ye some advice der. You should have more respect for yourself." What does he want her to wear?






?
Arsehole


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 16, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Top tosspot. "Aisleyne, can I give ye some advice der. You should have more respect for yourself." What does he want her to wear?
> Arsehole



Aisleyne: "I appreciate your advice but I am comfortable with my body." 

*applauds wildly*


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 16, 2006)

I missed last night what happened?! What did Spiral do? Did he do the same as what he did the other night to Aisleyne (that I also missed!)?


----------



## tommers (Jul 16, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I missed last night what happened?! What did Spiral do? Did he do the same as what he did the other night to Aisleyne (that I also missed!)?



nah, there was no "little spoiral" on view.  he just reacted very angrily to aisleyne saying she didn't appreciate him doing it "although she realised that he thought it was a joke".

he then replied by "giving her advice" - that she should wear more clothes, and that she dressed skimpily in order to attract attention.

he also made the worst apology in the world "OI've got one thing to say to you, I am sorry about what I did last night.  I don't want to hear what you have to say.  Goodbye".


----------



## D'wards (Jul 16, 2006)

Anyone watching Little Brother - i love Nikki and want to protect her!

I reckon that she will be the new blonde BB superstar, prettier than Jade, funnier than Chantelle.

She is genuinely quite charming with a self effacing sense of humour.


----------



## bonjour (Jul 16, 2006)

I just realised I see Ashleyene as one of the original housemates, although she came in late, she has as much status as housemates that were there from the start?

Just me?


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 16, 2006)

Is it true that the BB contestants get paid £1000 per week for every week they are in the house?


----------



## Looby (Jul 16, 2006)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Is it true that the BB contestants get paid £1000 per week for every week they are in the house?



They do get a fee for loss of earnings, I didn't think it was that much though.


----------



## lemontop (Jul 16, 2006)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Is it true that the BB contestants get paid £1000 per week for every week they are in the house?



Surely not? I thought they just got mimimum wage, similar to the amount you get on jury service. They certainly did when it first started.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm getting a bit suspicious of Jayne now. She keeps breaking the rules yet everyone's getting punished. Anybody else would have been chucked out by now surely? Could we have our first BB mole?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 16, 2006)

definately what Ive been thinking


----------



## Kanda (Jul 16, 2006)

They get £30/day for being in the house.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 16, 2006)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Anyone watching Little Brother - i love Nikki and want to protect her!
> 
> I reckon that she will be the new blonde BB superstar, prettier than Jade, funnier than Chantelle.
> 
> She is genuinely quite charming with a self effacing sense of humour.



 

That girl is a walking punch bag, how anyone could resist sticking one on her whinging, ugly face is beyond me!

If i lived with her I'd be up for manslaughter.

And that Peter is getting on my tits now, he used to be likeable but now he's dragging it out to the point he's jjust a big wet moronic drip.

Spiral is such a piece of shit, sexist wee wanker.

Imogen is lovely in her own way and Jenny is cute too.

Glynn is adorable and looks set to win, he doesn't piss off fellas, and women feel maternal to him. Hopefully him and jenny get  it on.

That posh fanny Suz is just sad, who the fuck would put soo much effort into being in BB and then spend all her time drinking fecking tea and whinging about how dirty everyone is.?


----------



## lemontop (Jul 16, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> I'm getting a bit suspicious of Jayne now. She keeps breaking the rules yet everyone's getting punished. Anybody else would have been chucked out by now surely? Could we have our first BB mole?



Yeah it is a bit dubious but from watching some of the live feed I just reckon she's really thick. I think they're keeping her in as she is a bit of a shit stirrer and they're hoping it'll kick off when the other housemates start getting pissed off with all the punishments. Someone on BBLB was asking why she hadn't been kicked out for rule breaking on numerous occasions when they used that excuse straight away to get rid of Dawn. What is weird is that i can't for the life of me remember why it was that Dawn left! How quickly we forget. Wonder what Bonner's up to?


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 16, 2006)

Last I heard of Dawn she was on hunger strike.

I think Jayne is really nasty. She's doing it all on purpose. The thing is, she thinks she's being clever but she's just stupid. She knew Nikki was popular with the public, and really, it was her fault she's out now.

I was sad to see Nikki go, but Jayne's face was priceless.


----------



## thefuse (Jul 17, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Wonder what Bonner's up to?


I always preferred Shep


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 17, 2006)

Dawn's not on hunger strike any more. There's an interview with the Voice floating around somewhere - I'll try to dig it out later.

Some random points:

1) Spiral is a massive liability to BB7 now. Quite apart from the sex-pestery stuff on Ai!sleyne earlier in the week he's now getting aggressive with Jenny and kicking off at BB in general for being 'cruel' (well doh!). He's a loose cannon and they need to jetison him fast after the BBAus scandal imo. Notice there's no booze in the house this week - Spiral is a 'Pioneer' and doesn't drink (thank fuck), but they just can't risk anyone getting pissed and argumentative with him. They won't want to kick him out (there have been too many backdoor exits already this year), but they don't want to have to worry about sending security in again, that's for sure. Spiral's temper is too volatile for a show like BB, and frankly they should have noticed this in the run-through he did (with Jayne, allegedly).

2) At the moment Jayne will go as soon as she's up. This would be a shame as the house lost a massive character on friday, and there's too much deadwood around at the moment. BB may well attempt to protect Jayne for a second week, hopefully by a less obvious method than last time. We need some form of nominations after last week, so I'm thinking that 'positive' noms - which two people do you want to STAY - would produce something like a Spiral vs Michael result, keeping everyone happy. IF Jayne gets that crucial one vote (Glen, Susie?) of course. This is quite high-risk but it's been used before in BB6 (Kemal vs Oral)

3) I think Imo knows about the sex tape (someone shouting over the wall?)

4) Betting-wise I've nibbled at laying Jayne at odds-on and backed Spiral at 6-1, with a little on Michael at high odds. THIS IS JUST A HUNCH, so follow at your peril and don't blame me if it all goes tits-up.  
Betting on BB evictions before they're announced is really risky for obvious reasons (albeit profitable if it comes off, obv.). I stress again that Jayne will be STRAIGHT out the door if she's nominated. Laying her worked well last week but isn't guaranteed to do so for a second time. *crosses fingers* 

ps - Bonner could've been a *great* housemate. Shame she went...


----------



## rorymac (Jul 17, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Spiral has exactly the same voice as rorymac.


He has in his bollocks. I can sound a bit exciteable and go a bit high pitched .. a nasally twang .. I suppose there's an element of camp .. well I shouldn't wonder X I sound as stupid as him I'll bet but I don't have that wrongun Dublin accent. 
That accent is the worst accent in the world so watch yer step Masseuse. 
Burds always know what buttons to press but that's why we love them isn't it boys <screams> 
It is ivery important to me that I don't sound like Spiral although I could easily ..will i dew a bleedin jig or wha he he he he hey .. he's a fuckin wanker I hope he gets evicted. I don't sound like him .. I do sound like Terry Wogan and Smiler Kavanagh .. he stuck his ol lad in a hole in a wall and it got stuck. There's an arrow pointing at the hole and it says 'Smiler Kavanagh stuck his ol lad in here' .
How can you confuse the Limerick and Dublin accents ? You can't I fancy. 
It's not an issue but get it right and watch yer step :|
Ok thank you Massy x
Edited .. I don't really hope he gets evicted .. Oh my god how could I say that ? <sobs uncontrollably>


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 17, 2006)

Spooiral is a massive dissapointment. I hoped he would be a jolly character in the house, and I think he's quite handsome, but he's just moody and far too immature to be in there.

Oranges, what did you mean he's a pioneer?


----------



## rorymac (Jul 17, 2006)

He doesn't drink .. there is something missing. There'll be a gene gone awry somewhere I fancy. That's so .. so <runs away shrieking, slapping own head>


----------



## Flashman (Jul 17, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> Spooiral is a massive dissapointment. I hoped he would be a jolly character in the house, and I think he's quite handsome, but he's just moody and far too immature to be in there.
> 
> Oranges, what did you mean he's a pioneer?



Pioneers.


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 17, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Pioneers.



Ah, thankyou. 

Russel brand said this week Spooiral was a terrible advert for teetotalism, and as a fellow teetotal I have to agree.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 17, 2006)

For the sake of Aisleyne and the others I'm glad he's Pioneer, he's bad enough off the ale ffs.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 17, 2006)

Is it just me, or has BB got really boring in the last week or so?

Jayne's behaviour would be irritating in a 13 year old. In a woman in her late 30s it is unbearable. Plus, how could she only get 15 in the test? Even "what's a monarch" Aisleyne got top marks.

Am trying to wean myself off the show.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 17, 2006)

Why do they like Jayne? If I was in there I would be going mental. Breaking the rules constantly, then getting on everyone's nerves by trying to over-apologise and bang on about it all the time, and then doing it again. grrrrrrrrr


----------



## aqua (Jul 17, 2006)

i'm starting to wonder if pete being so quiet isn't his way of coping? To not get involved, to not get into rows/personal conversations isn't his way of dealing with it in there

as he's said himself when he gets stressed his tics get worse, so he has no way of trying to hide how he's feeling if he does get involved so maybe being quiet is his self defence mechanism, we all have ours maybe this is his

As for Jayne, I can't believe she hasn't been kicked out. Either she is an insider or its just a farce, and surely BB knows that the public think they're shit? Keeping her in there like this is just stupid, why the other housemates don't just decide to break every rule in the book too and then refuse any punishment on the grounds that Jayne doesn't have to get any serious punishment I don't know

I would


----------



## milesy (Jul 17, 2006)

rorymac said:
			
		

> He has in his bollocks. I can sound a bit exciteable and go a bit high pitched .. a nasally twang .. I suppose there's an element of camp .. well I shouldn't wonder X I sound as stupid as him I'll bet but I don't have that wrongun Dublin accent.
> That accent is the worst accent in the world so watch yer step Masseuse.
> Burds always know what buttons to press but that's why we love them isn't it boys <screams>
> It is ivery important to me that I don't sound like Spiral although I could easily ..will i dew a bleedin jig or wha he he he he hey .. he's a fuckin wanker I hope he gets evicted. I don't sound like him .. I do sound like Terry Wogan and Smiler Kavanagh .. he stuck his ol lad in a hole in a wall and it got stuck. There's an arrow pointing at the hole and it says 'Smiler Kavanagh stuck his ol lad in here' .
> ...



he looks like you too.


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 17, 2006)

rorymac said:
			
		

> he stuck his ol lad in a hole in a wall and it got stuck. There's an arrow pointing at the hole and it says 'Smiler Kavanagh stuck his ol lad in here' .



Spoiral says "me ole lad" as well.  And "me mickey".  Just like you!



> he looks like you too.



milesy - number 1 button pusher.


----------



## girasol (Jul 17, 2006)

I wonder if the reason why spiral doesn't drink is because he used to drink, but probably turned into some crazed monster when he did...  You know, drinking makes you less inhibited, etc...  I'm sure spiral wasn't born an non-drinker, iykwim...

What a slimy, sexist, mysoginistic twat he is.   (and I thought Mikey was bad!!!)

Pete was getting really stressed yesterday in the bathroom, on his own, he's very upset that Nikki has left and he's a lot more fragile than he lets on...  I hope he wins.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Spiral has exactly the same voice as rorymac.


Is rorymac _Irish_?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 17, 2006)

You're _not an ape?_


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2006)

I AM an ape!


----------



## milesy (Jul 17, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Is rorymac _Irish_?



he's irish mexican.


----------



## thefuse (Jul 17, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Pete was getting really stressed yesterday in the bathroom, on his own, he's very upset that Nikki has left and he's a lot more fragile than he lets on...  I hope he wins.


whats more interesting to me is why he stays in there at all?
if he's as spiritual as he makes out, he wouldnt be chasing after the money or fame that staying in can bring him. I see a man in conflict with himself.


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 17, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> he's irish mexican.



With a touch of cockney geezer 

Oh alright, I'll stop now


----------



## exosculate (Jul 17, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I wonder if the reason why spiral doesn't drink is because he used to drink, but probably turned into some crazed monster when he did...  You know, drinking makes you less inhibited, etc...  I'm sure spiral wasn't born an non-drinker, iykwim...
> 
> What a slimy, sexist, mysoginistic twat he is.   (and I thought Mikey was bad!!!)




I was thinking de exact same ting.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 17, 2006)

I agree with Miss Giggles, Spoiral is a terrible advert for those of us that don't/can't drink for whatever reason. He's turned into such a tosser, and he makes Mikey look like a feminist. And as for Jayne, she just goes from bad to worse. I'd have lamped her one by now if I was in the house for all the punishments she's landing on the housemates.

BB have really screwed up this year, it's been the worst big brother ever.

The only good thing to come out of all this is that Aisleyne seems to have dropped his ghetto-girl act and is actually coming across as a reasonable human being. Sure, her blue eviction dress isn't the most flattering dress she could wear, but I've seen a lot worse, and Spiral's comment about having more respect and covering herself up more was just nasty. Her comeback was superb, completely spot-on.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 17, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Her comeback was superb, completely spot-on.



I missed that...what did she say?


----------



## revol68 (Jul 17, 2006)

Spoiral made a complete dick of himself. His response to Aisleyne was similar to that of a 15 year old boy who is knocked back and retorts with "Fuck off anyway you frigid slut".

So she doesn't repsect herself and shows too much flesh? And I suppouse jumping on her with your cock out is reaching out, trying to give her some respect about herself?

And then Mickey bites her arse?

It's like what the fuck??

Things are bad when that clown Pete (and he is an annoying clown) is the voice of reason.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 17, 2006)

*another thing about mikey........*

Has anyone else noticed how he slips "fucking" into a sentence to punctuate as he pauses in search of the "mot juste"? It's not an uncommon device in inarticulate people, but Mikey has a knack of slipping in the f-word too early in the sentence.

E.g. "Tonight fuckin' I'm gonna go in the diary room". 

I swear he does this all the time.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 17, 2006)

It looks like nominations were made normally today, but they may be keeping a 'twist' in reserve if they don't get the result they want.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 17, 2006)

How many people are still in that house and how many more weeks are left? 

They're gonna have to do a few double evictions aren't they  

Or are they just gonna leave a crowd in right til the end b'cos they know that any combination of 3 or 4 of those housemates left on their own to 'entertain' us would be unbearably dull.


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 17, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> It looks like nominations were made normally today, but they may be keeping a 'twist' in reserve if they don't get the result they want.



Any idea what that may be?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 17, 2006)

Miss giggles, see post 4823 for aisleyne's comeback to spiral's dickery about her wearing more clothes and having more self respect.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 17, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> whats more interesting to me is why he stays in there at all?
> if he's as spiritual as he makes out, he wouldnt be chasing after the money or fame that staying in can bring him. I see a man in conflict with himself.



I remember him saying something about bringing awareness to Tourettes.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 17, 2006)

miss giggles said:
			
		

> Any idea what that may be?



I'd say anything that gets Spiral up and out, and at the moment they'd need to protect Jayne to do that. I really don't know though, I may be wrong, they may be happy to lose Jayne and not bother to do anything. I did notice this story that hints at a future twist quite heavily.

I HOPE there's a twist, that's for sure!


----------



## rorymac (Jul 17, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Has anyone else noticed how he slips "fucking" into a sentence to punctuate as he pauses in search of the "mot juste"? It's not an uncommon device in inarticulate people, but Mikey has a knack of slipping in the f-word too early in the sentence.
> 
> E.g. "Tonight fuckin' I'm gonna go in the diary room".
> 
> I swear he does this all the time.



I saw 2 clips of him on YouTube because one of my friends said he sounded just like me and milesy said I look just like him too and now I'm hooked on YouTube. I found loads of blokes who look like me in the first hour. One of them fell out of an aeroplane and he never had a fuckin parachute .. fuckin his face LMAO !
But you can't slaughter a bloke for swearing in the wrong place .. I'm not having that.  He seemed like a right flute to me .. like if you told him to behave .. that he wasn't all that .. told him some parables .. it fucking totally depends on each individual situation which parable obviously .. use yer loaf. Fuckin hang on and watch yer step ok! Right ..  he'd think you were his dad and try to hug you fucking sobbing and fucking sobbing like a big fucking fanny. He'd fucking make a big scene like a fanny. Try not to cry yer own eyes out when a bloke does that .. two big fannies fuckin clingin and whimperin like. Two fuckin prize fanny tulips. 
I reckon so anyway. I'm entitled to think that too. 
Jesus Christ what's the problem.I fuckin haven't one yews have   diddle dee dee diddly diddly dee doddly diddly diddly diddlydiddly doddlee dee.  I bet yews tink da means nuttin <winks at burd> 
Voital fuckin  Ois .. da's wha ya want to get yer whoites spaaarklin .. da's yer man. 
He'd make a scene and tell you stuff you didn't want to know and next thing he'll be strokin yer ol lad .. too right he will yup.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 17, 2006)

YOU WHAT RORS?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 17, 2006)

Imogen - 'I'm feeling like..........what's the word...........................................brain-dead.'


heh heh


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 17, 2006)

Imogen: "I'm feeling really...what's the word...braindead."

Aw, bless her. She is actually quite down by the looks of it. 

Edit: Aw, beaten to it!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 17, 2006)

And Glyn's advice?

'get a routine for the day....do things for twenty minutes......go and wash your armpits (   ) then go and take everything out of your drawer, clean all the dust out with a bit of tissue.....'


Sounds like a plan Glyn!


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 17, 2006)

@ Pete.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 17, 2006)

@ Glyn.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 17, 2006)

Glen and Spoiral just aren't all there, but this is quite a cruel task.
There's a great scene at the end of Glen in the kitchen.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 17, 2006)

All those calories burned!!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 17, 2006)

@ Glyn.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 17, 2006)

That was just plain mean.

And I can't believe they made them doing a walking task in this heat. Twats.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuck me what a cunt


----------



## Flashman (Jul 17, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> @ Glyn.



Yeah bless him.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 17, 2006)

Spiral should be removed immediately from BB. Sooner or later he's going to do something really bad to one of the other housemates.


----------



## Celt (Jul 17, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Glen and Spoiral just aren't all there, but this is quite a cruel task.
> There's a great scene at the end of Glen in the kitchen.




I may have dreamed it but isn't there an added twist to the is he  glen/glyn/spiral  debate,  isn't Spirals real name Glen?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 17, 2006)

Idiot Boy strikes again.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 17, 2006)

He actually has a good point, I think, just no idea how to approach it.


----------



## sparkling (Jul 17, 2006)

Whats happened I missed it tonight.

Also bloody well missed Niki's eviction cos youngest son has deleted my recording of it.    He did tell me tonight that it was a good eviction though


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 17, 2006)

"Spiral, Big Brother would like to eject you from the show before you batter someone, but frankly four back-door exits in one series would look bad. For that reason we're going to manipulate the nomination process to ensure you leave on friday. You may now leave the diary room."

(I fucking wish)


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 17, 2006)

Spiral is rather er, 'troubled' isn't he?

Where do they find these people?  

Well I think we all know why he doesn't drink, I mean can you imagine how scary  he'd be if he was drunk too?

Anyway, as I said before, Nikki out then the cruelty levels get upped.  They'll be on basic rations for a while I should think, although they'll need to remove Spiral, he's potentially dangerous I think.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 17, 2006)

So do I cos I backed him at 11. 



(Still plenty of time for me to tamper with my bets enough to make that one worthless though obviously...    )


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 17, 2006)

He's really quite astonishingly shit at apologising isn't he?


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 17, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Anyway, as I said before, Nikki out then the cruelty levels get upped.  They'll be on basic rations for a while I should think, although they'll need to remove Spiral, he's potentially dangerous I think.



Yeah, it only just occurred to me today that they couldn't have done the basic rations thing with a recovered anorexic in the house. So slow.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 17, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> So do I cos I backed him at 11.
> 
> 
> 
> (Still plenty of time for me to tamper with my bets enough to make that one worthless though obviously...    )



I shouldn't laugh, I got too paranoid and did much the same last week with Nikki. Doh.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 17, 2006)

If he's not careful he'll get an infection in that blister.....


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 17, 2006)

Jesus Christ he's obliterated that porridge!  

(No food is clearly Glyns worst nightmare eh?  )


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 17, 2006)

Poooooooooooor Glyn.


----------



## bellator (Jul 17, 2006)

That task was a bugger


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 17, 2006)

It would have helped him out round about now if his mummy had had a go at teaching him at least the basics of cooking eh?   


(FFS - there is no reason at all for your children to reach adulthood without being able to look after themselves in the most basic of ways!)


----------



## revol68 (Jul 17, 2006)

Glynn is a genuis, pure comic gold, how could you not love him??

Spiral had a point but he also has some serious fucking anger issues too.

Still it's pathetic how the UK BB contestants let Big Brother fuck them over. In other countries they have went on strike and made demands. Not the UK though, just grumble and bitch about fellow contestants.

Spiral might not drink but he's not exactly undermining any irish stereotypes.


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 17, 2006)

I really wanted to like Spooiral. And what is up with Pete? It's been ages since he was funny. I was quite bored tonight.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 17, 2006)

what's up with pete? I think that house and those people are doing his head in, and he's dealing with it by being quiet and keeping out of the way.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 18, 2006)

He misses Nikki and Lea.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 18, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> "Spiral, Big Brother would like to eject you from the show before you batter someone, but frankly four back-door exits in one series would look bad. For that reason we're going to manipulate the nomination process to ensure you leave on friday. You may now leave the diary room."
> 
> (I fucking wish)



PMSL


----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 18, 2006)

rorymac said:
			
		

> But you can't slaughter a bloke for swearing in the wrong place ..  hQUOTE]
> 
> How is pointing out a minor characteristic of a person "slaughtering" them?
> 
> Btw - sorry, but that's the only bit of your rambling (drug-induced?) post I could make head or tail of.


----------



## milesy (Jul 18, 2006)

"fanny tulips" - another good point well made by rory, i thought 

why did the voice over guy on BB last night make a point of referring to aisleyne's chosen meal as "jamaican cuisine" (or was it "carribean"?) when for everyone else they either said themselves what they wanted or the voice over dude said what their chosen meal was? would a simple "ackee and saltfish with rice and peas" (or example) not have sufficed? i want answers!!!


----------



## Structaural (Jul 18, 2006)

Dawn's Voice interview:

digital spy link

"You are allowed three messages from the outside world and allowed to pass three messages out. 

The message I got is the same everyone is allowed to have."

I wonder if that's true?


----------



## KellyDJ (Jul 18, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> Dawn's Voice interview:
> 
> digital spy link
> 
> ...



Interesting read but viewers heard Dawn say to the other housemates that she had a code so ??.  I'd actually forgotten that she was ever there.


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 18, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> "fanny tulips" - another good point well made by rory, i thought
> 
> why did the voice over guy on BB last night make a point of referring to aisleyne's chosen meal as "jamaican cuisine" (or was it "carribean"?) when for everyone else they either said themselves what they wanted or the voice over dude said what their chosen meal was? would a simple "ackee and saltfish with rice and peas" (or example) not have sufficed? i want answers!!!


I wondered that too!! I wanted to know what she would have liked to eat dammit!!!

Spiral is an absolute fruit loop!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 18, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> So do I cos I backed him at 11.



Spiral now trading at 1.75 before the noms are known (well...)
You can lay off your stake at evens if you don't fancy risking it. 

Jayne's at 2.5. I honestly don't know if there's insider money at work here, because it seems a little strange to have Jayne at those odds if she IS up, as I'd expect her to be fave against Spiral or at least run him close.
There was a story in the Star about Jayne being protected again this week, so it's possibly just people taking that as gospel. On the other hand, possibly details of a nomination twist have leaked before the noms themselves.

Still, nice tho innit?


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 18, 2006)

Anyone got any updates on the odds (work filter!)

Any noticable changes?

Also, what betting companies let me use wap to bet cos I keep missing the tuesday changes by the time I've got home they're all crap odds!!!


----------



## girasol (Jul 18, 2006)

revol68 said:
			
		

> Still it's pathetic how the UK BB contestants let Big Brother fuck them over. In other countries they have went on strike and made demands. Not the UK though, just grumble and bitch about fellow contestants.



It is quite pathetic, isn't it?

All they have to do is threaten a mass walk out, I'm sure BB would give them food straight away.

Duh!  

Unless they're being bribed off camera...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 18, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Anyone got any updates on the odds (work filter!)
> 
> Any noticable changes?
> 
> Also, what betting companies let me use wap to bet cos I keep missing the tuesday changes by the time I've got home they're all crap odds!!!



They've been going mad all day. Spiral fave, then back to Jayne again, Richard brought into things, then Jennie.

If the inside money IS on, and there's no twist at all, then it looks horribly like Jayne is up (1.33 fave). Richard may be too (6ish) and possibly Spiral, possibly not (8ish).
All very strange, but at least Spiral's early price was a get-out-of-jail card.

Nothing confirmed yet, obv. No idea what the producers are playing at if this is true.


----------



## suitgirl (Jul 18, 2006)

jayne reminds me of a less psycho but equally irritating kinga?


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 18, 2006)

> What's it like?" asked Jennie.
> 
> "Yeah it's nice," said Pete, making sure.
> 
> ...



'tis true!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 18, 2006)

Looks like Jayne v Richard then.

Jayne out then.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 18, 2006)

Ok then, no twist, no nothing. Richard and Jayne are up this week and bar a miracle Jayne will be evicted on friday leaving behind a house full of rather dull folk. Go figure.
Strange that they seem happy to jetison their one remaining 'water-cooler' character and leave behind the slightly rapey one who's already on a third warning, but hey - what do I know?

A perplexing call by Endemol, to put it mildly...


----------



## exosculate (Jul 18, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Ok then, no twist, no nothing. Richard and Jayne are up this week and bar a miracle Jayne will be evicted on friday leaving behind a house full of rather dull folk. Go figure.
> Strange that they seem happy to jetison their one remaining 'water-cooler' character and leave behind the slightly rapey one who's already on a third warning, but hey - what do I know?
> 
> A perplexing call by Endemol, to put it mildly...



You give the Endemol production team too much credit.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 18, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> You give the Endemol production team too much credit.



This season I think you're right. It's strange that they've dropped the ball so badly in BB7 though...
Ah well. Lots of sunbathing, cups of tea and lazing around for the lucky housemates next week!


----------



## dozzer (Jul 18, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> 'tis true!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 18, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Spiral now trading at 1.75 before the noms are known (well...)
> You can lay off your stake at evens if you don't fancy risking it.
> 
> Jayne's at 2.5. I honestly don't know if there's insider money at work here, because it seems a little strange to have Jayne at those odds if she IS up, as I'd expect her to be fave against Spiral or at least run him close.
> ...





Oh for fucks sake - more fool me for pissing off to see my son doing a 1950's dance at his school ( <---- baking hot and _quite crap too_    ) and then off to the Prince Regent for a (very...  ) cooling swim.


I'm not quite brave enough to back Jayne, or lay Richard, for such huge sums either ( <---pussy) so that's another loss.....heh heh


Really though - as far as good viewing goes, what ARE they doing?!?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 18, 2006)

(I would have got rid of Spiral too at that price....tbh I would've laid him at about 4....heh heh)


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 18, 2006)

Who wants to bet that Jayne left her chewing gum somewhere so that it got stuck on Aisleyne's best jeans?

What kind of minger puts their used chewing gum any old place inside the house anyway? USE THE FUCKING BIN.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 18, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Oh for fucks sake - more fool me for pissing off to see my son doing a 1950's dance at his school ( <---- baking hot and _quite crap too_    ) and then off to the Prince Regent for a (very...  ) cooling swim.



Oh well, we live and learn. I traded off most of my Jayne lay but I'm still all red at the mo', woo-hoo!
What's wrong with the sea then? It was luvverly today. 

Glen's nom - Susie: "She won't play spin the bottle with me" !!!!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 18, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> What's wrong with the sea then? It was luvverly today.





It's in the fuckin' sun isn't it?  

No - I'm off to Shoreham tomorrow with my bezzer, a fine old picnic and our beach tent thingy (I went to Stanmer park this weekend and got the right horrors at all the people who'd parked up and then got as far as getting out of the car and sticking a gazebo and a pasting table full of sausage rolls up - seriously fucking weird    ).....we made straight for the woods.....


----------



## Celt (Jul 18, 2006)

How is suzy still there  - she is incredibly boring, and very plastic, she still makes me think that she should be in an episode of Mallory Towers


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 18, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> more fool me for pissing off to see my son doing a 1950's dance at his school ( <---- baking hot and _quite crap too_    )




not the best dancing in the world ever then?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 18, 2006)

Not really. 

Not particularly funny either.


----------



## Celt (Jul 18, 2006)

So spoirol isnt up for the public vote  so we can look for an interesting time with him,  I have a feeling that he will go on one of his rants and go too far.  He has a lot of aggression and a kind of short fuse.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 19, 2006)

I didn't realise just how awful jayne was until tonight,loud, obnoxious, yes but so far entertaining too, but after watching her in conversation with glyn and richard on the live show,she's horrible, just had to get that off my chest. feel better now


----------



## foo (Jul 19, 2006)

got in late last night and caught BBBM - Russell Brand made it so blinkin obvious he isn't exactly a Nikki fan but the poor cow didn't seem to realise.   

so it's slimey Richard and horrible Jayne up for eviction. a close call i'd say....


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 19, 2006)

Bugger i was hoping to spiral, I HATE jayne with a passion but I;d much rather have her stay in becuase eventually I think someone would snap and it would be so much fun watching richard being all psychoanalyst shit stirrer all over them both


----------



## milesy (Jul 19, 2006)

i've made up a poem about jayne:

jayne is a cunt
i hate her


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 19, 2006)

Edited coz of crapness.


----------



## rorymac (Jul 19, 2006)

I thought it was erudite and succinct. I too am my own worst critic. However hmm.. 
Now then .. was Big Brother on last night? Fuckin what happened ??


----------



## suitgirl (Jul 19, 2006)

last night's show:

richard was a slimey hoor
jaynetta was a slob
spoiral was a bleedin muppah

nothing to write home about really


----------



## rorymac (Jul 19, 2006)

*10/10 ££££££££££££££££££££*

Well I feel I ought to edit my own useless posts after that .. along with Vic .. who had to delete his own contribution entirely out of existence to leave nothing at all 'coz of crapness'  .. we all have to do it sometimes. If you haven't yet deleted a post in its entirety you need to take a good look at yourself like Vic and I do. Ok that's that! 
An excellent post IMO


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 19, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> i've made up a poem about jayne:
> 
> jayne is a cunt
> i hate her


    

I've made up another (slightly longer):

For once
I entirely agree 
With Milesy
About something


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 19, 2006)

I've just counted up the BB contestants for this year. We've seen 22 people. Is that the biggest BBUK ever?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 19, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> I've just counted up the BB contestants for this year. We've seen 22 people. Is that the biggest BBUK ever?



Yes, by a long way. I also think (off the top of my head) that by day 62 in series 1-5 it was final night.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 19, 2006)

Christ on a cracker.........Spoirel is a complete tosspot.  

And WHY the feck isn't Susie up and out yet??!? BORING, whingy ole bint.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 19, 2006)

Jenni is ace. So level-headed for an 18 year old.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 19, 2006)

Spiral has serious issues - inferiority-complex-city! Big.Fat.Wanker.

I'm starting to dislike so many people in this house


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 19, 2006)

Ahem.







I _like_ Jayne.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 19, 2006)

Ash I think has annoyed me more than Spiral for her lack of challenge to him. I am really starting to detest her.

Yes most of them are unbelievably dislikable and not in most cases in ways that are amusing to watch - who do they think they are - these people with the hand of God.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 19, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Ahem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You need a paracetemol and an early night.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 19, 2006)

Was really disappointed with Aisleyne for making Jenni feel stupid about her perfectly valid (and fucking well said  ) rant against Spiral.

Far from it stemming from Jenni's young age (shut up Aisleyne you silly cow    ) she consistently displays the maturity of someone far older imo.


----------



## thefuse (Jul 19, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Was really disappointed with Aisleyne for making Jenni feel stupid about her perfectly valid (and fucking well said  ) rant against Spiral.
> 
> Far from it stemming from Jenni's young age (shut up Aisleyne you silly cow she consistently displays the maturity of someone far older imo.


yeah, what jenni was saying was spot on.
what a shame she ended up thinking it was her fault.

jayne and glynn were funny in the diary room at the end


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh well, that was an hour of my life I won't get back.
The only interesting segment was Spoiral and The Blessed Michael kicking off about watermelons (point of order, it was a grapefruit  ) and starving Africans. I can't remember Spoiral's exact quote, but it was something like - "but don't they have them growin' on the trees over in that Africa? There's plenty man!". Oh lor'  

I really like Jayne (in the context of the show). She'll go though, no time to 'pull a Jade' and get that supertanker of hate to change direction. Sorry chuck. 

To evict JAYNE:
Text JAYNE to 84444 
(Texts cost 50p, plus std msg rate)
Call 09011 32 33 17
(Calls cost 50p, mobile and other network rates may vary)
10p from every vote will go to charity


----------



## tommers (Jul 20, 2006)

I found myself warming to jayne last night.

but then I heard her nasally whiny voice coming out of my telly and I felt an uncontrollable wave of anger sweep through me.

when I woke up I had killed twenty five kittens.


----------



## Onslow (Jul 20, 2006)

I realised whilst watching last night that my interest with the show is starting to drift big time. I had to laugh when i glanced at the headline of the Daily sport today though, " BB Mikey lotto liar". Apparently he told everyone he had won the lottery to make himself more popular   Sounds about right. I think i hate him the most


----------



## Rollem (Jul 20, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> (shut up Aisleyne you silly cow  )


you is coming over to my side, aren't you


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 20, 2006)

What was the argument btwn Jenny and Spiral about, and what did Jenny say to him? I missed it last night.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 20, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> you is coming over to my side, aren't you





I thought she did really well with her own dispute with Spiral, but then when it came to mediating between Jenni and Spiral - or whatever the fuck it was she was trying to do  - she was far more concerned at retaining her own show of 'fairness' and 'maturity' (to the public, as well as to Spiral who'd she'd since managed to get back on side) to be of any use.

It was all a bit patronizing and shitty of her really, given that everything Jenni said (which she hadn't even heard) was true.


So yes Rollem, yes I am coming over to your side.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 20, 2006)

This article (from the Sun I'm afraid) scares me:

"Nikki, 24, said last night: “I’m so upset, I can’t bear to watch. I’ve really been crying, it’s killing me. I heard he was using my mug.
Aisleyne’s not interested in Pete since I’ve gone. It’s as if she has realised he has stronger feelings for me and can’t compete with that.
The former promotions girl says she can’t wait to see Pete again, adding: "I just want to live in Brighton with him."
Nikki insists her days of dreaming of becoming a footballer’s wife — and socialising in London’s top nightspots — are over.
She said: “I’d rather go for a walk or to a nice bar. Big Brother has changed me, it’s got me to stop associating with shallow people"

Pete, Nikki, Eubank, Preston, Chantelle - what have we done to deserve this?


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 20, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Far from it stemming from Jenni's young age (shut up Aisleyne you silly cow    ) she consistently displays the maturity of someone far older imo.


Completely agree

I've put money on Jenni being the last chick in the house....could be onto a winner


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 20, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Pete, Nikki, Eubank, Preston, Chantelle - what have we done to deserve this?



You forgot Kitten.

I hope this doesn't mean Im going to have to see Nikki on  Brighton free parties/squat party scene. It'll be a bit of a culture shock after "London's top nightspots"


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 20, 2006)

Glyn is really starting to grate with me now. What a supremely dim, inept knob-end he is.  God help him if he ever has to fend for himself (although I reckon the chances of that are hardly likely).

Still, I think Susie should give him a break. Who died and left her in charge?  

You can tell it's starting to wind up because the characters of the housemates are going about face all over the shop. Despite all I've said, I'm becoming increasingly unimpressed with Aisleyne. Three reasons: firstly, assuming that she's some kind of BB human resources manager and therefore her given right to symbolically bang bickering employees' heads together - and getting it so wrong (Jenni impressively fought her corner against that volatile prick Spiral like someone way beyond her years, only to be completely undermined); secondly, she's become sour-faced and wears a perpetual hangdog expression (may be forgiveable given the circumstances, but hey, it's boring); thirdly, for the constant fucking 'babes' this, 'babes' that and fucking 'babes' the fucking other (although this can possibly be blamed on the insidious creeper that is Imogen).  

On the subject of Imogen, there's nothing much to say about someone with nothing to say for themself. She just exists. Suffice to say I think Richard puts it best, so I'll leave it to him. 

I like Richard a lot. He's a bitch when he wants to be, but nevertheless hilariously sharp-witted without being remotely aggressive or (for the most part) _wilfully _cruel, and somehow manages to hit the nail on the head every time.  

And finally, Spiral. I admire his passion - this might be employed to scintillating use in politics, protest or investigative journalism - but he's firing it in all the wrong directions, upsetting people wantonly and at random and rendering himself an arrogant, bullying, bombastic self-contradiction. Which makes him a cunt. Get him out.


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 20, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> This article (from the Sun I'm afraid) scares me:
> 
> "Nikki, 24, said last night: “I’m so upset, I can’t bear to watch. I’ve really been crying, it’s killing me. I heard he was using my mug.
> Aisleyne’s not interested in Pete since I’ve gone. It’s as if she has realised he has stronger feelings for me and can’t compete with that.
> ...





 

Lea's planning to go down to Brighton too. Poor Pete, he's gonna be a hunted man...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2006)

He's gonna have to go into Witness Protection!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 20, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> What was the argument btwn Jenny and Spiral about, and what did Jenny say to him? I missed it last night.


I think they were just whacking their differences out for the sake of coming to some conclusion - perhaps because they both felt the issue should be confronted. FWIW Jenni was clear-headed, articulate and constructive - as opposed to Spiral who was an obnoxious, self-important bell-end (e.g. when he sensed he was losing the argument, he pulled all the stops out and upset her by telling her that he didn't want to talk to her anymore). Spiral just wants a fight, no more and no less.  

I hope Aisleyne comes to recognize this, I really do.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm glad peeps are beginning to see the light regarding Aisylene. She's always got on my wick - the fact that she's been on a 'string of dates' with Mike Tyson was enough to put me off at the very beginning.

I think it's a shame that Richard and Jayne are up. Either way, although I know Jayne's going, we lose a big character. I actually think Jayne's good value entertainment wise, as was Nikki. It's already pretty shite and its just gonna get worse......can't believe Imogen, Mikey etc have been in soooo long and that proper c**ts like Spoiral are still there in the build up to the end.

Let's hope the show can redeem itself and propell Jennie (or Pete) to the top


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 20, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> He's gonna have to go into Witness Protection!





It's a terrible thing - _an embarrassment_ to be frank - when you have to edit a post too late for it not to show as edited, over something as small, yet so essential as an incorrect punctuation mark.    


((( OU )))


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2006)

I don't deny that I'm overly fastidious about these matters. I didn't want people to think I was Australian.
Nothing to be embarrassed about!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 20, 2006)

If you say so OU.....


----------



## thefuse (Jul 20, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I didn't want people to think I was Australian.


yeah, fuck that


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 20, 2006)

There's an "Unfair Funfair" for the highlights tomorrow that should be quite good - lots of gunk and muck for Jayne to wade through.  
The highlights tonight look VERY biased against Richard, but I'm still not sure that the good supertanker Jayne will turn around in time. They're certainly giving her a shot though and I'm fairly sure the odds between Richard and Jayne will narrow to some degree before friday night. Richard even mentions the prize money tonight, which is a huge BB no-no.
There's also a party planned for tonight to give Mikey, Glyn and Imogen a chance to land a few blows on Richard for tomorrow's highlights.
What the hell, it's a massive longshot but fortune favours the brave and I wasn't comfortable backing Jayne at such short odds beariing in mind how it went with Lea. I think there's a good chance to trade here:

Text RICHARD to 84444 
(Texts cost 50p, plus std msg rate)
Call 09011 32 33 12
(Calls cost 50p, mobile and other network rates may vary)
10p from every vote will go to charity  

*oddsflash*

Jaynetta: 1.07
Trickie Dickie: 14.50


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jul 20, 2006)

oranges, how do you kno all this?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 20, 2006)

They've already done the task (live feed) and the spoilers and whatnot are all out there on the web. No trickery or inside info I'm afraid!


----------



## thefuse (Jul 20, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> They've already done the task (live feed) and the spoilers and whatnot are all out there on the web. No trickery or inside info I'm afraid!


youve answered that question quite a few times now havent you


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 20, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> youve answered that question quite a few times now havent you



Yeah, still true unfortunately!  
In retrospect tonight's edit read a lot worse than it actually was for Trickie Dickie - still, the less time on screen for Jaynetta Brent the better as far as I'm concerned. We're getting there, but turn, damn you, TURN!  

post-show *oddsflash!*

Jaynetta: 1.09
Trickie Dickie: 11.50


----------



## exosculate (Jul 20, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Yeah, still true unfortunately!
> In retrospect tonight's edit read a lot worse than it actually was for Trickie Dickie - still, the less time on screen for Jaynetta Brent the better as far as I'm concerned. We're getting there, but turn, damn you, TURN!
> 
> post-show *oddsflash!*
> ...




Keep Dickie in. He's my favourite. The rest of them are either thick or boring or both.

*Jayne Out*


----------



## lemontop (Jul 20, 2006)

Micheal is really starting to get on my nerves. Anyone notice his piece to camera in the middle of his ever so genuine hissy fit? Hmmm


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 21, 2006)

Some soon-to-be-erased gossip from a certain gossip site:

"BB producers are working hard to stop leaks about some of the more extreme conversations that have occurred. One included a housemate expressing her distaste at the number of Asian people in her area and saying she did not use buses "ever ever ever" because the Asians on them smell so bad. The other agreed and said she found the large number of black people in Nottingham far better than having loads of Asians because "blacks are more fun" apparently.
The conversation has been fully "wiped" even though it was bird-noised out during live coverage. From the account I've just been told it was a pretty long discussion arising from Shabaz's behaviour.
Producers were worried that firstly they would get even more negative press in the week they were attacked by mental health charities for their inclusion of "at risk" housemates.
Secondly after Grace's exit they feared the public could turn on evictees and legal advice suggested that there was a possibility of housemates suing if they were later attacked.
Finally and probably most importantly they wanted to keep the most interesting housemates in a bit longer and keep the revenue up.
Other "conversations of a sexual nature" included chat about bestiality, underage and S and M sex that would not even have been passed for a XXX film on Red Hot and Dutch."


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh it's such a shame we never got to see all that.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 21, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> There's also a party planned for tonight to give Mikey, Glyn and Imogen a chance to land a few blows on Richard for tomorrow's highlights.




Ever the cynic!!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 21, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Ever the cynic!!!



Moi?
Nah, they all seem to be having a smashing time as it happens.  
Worth a pop, but I think the moment has passed now. Also they've dressed Jayne as a knickerbocker glory with a Betty Boo wig which frankly isn't her best look. 
Doomed I tell ye, doomed!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 21, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Also they've dressed Jayne as a knickerbocker glory......which frankly isn't her best look.
> Doomed I tell ye, doomed!




Does me well enough every Friday night!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 21, 2006)

p.s Went for a dip in Hove yesterday - it was just as you said....quite beautiful  ....Shoreham can fuck off! 


(Got a terrible blister from my Birkenstocks mind you - and No, I really am not taking the fucking piss....    )


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 21, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> And finally, Spiral. I admire his passion - this might be employed to scintillating use in politics, protest or investigative journalism - but he's firing it in all the wrong directions, upsetting people wantonly and at random and rendering himself an arrogant, bullying, bombastic self-contradiction. Which makes him a cunt. Get him out.




except hes incredibly thick and doesnt know how to argue without resorting to aggression
journalism? Politics? protest??

Youre having a laugh hes a liability


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 21, 2006)

So...does anyone still think the Golden Ticket was rigged by Endemol?! 

Seriously tho, why the fuck did Suzie come into the house? What was she hoping to acheive?! She obviously can't win and she's hardly making a pitch for some kind of media career is she? I just don't understand it


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 21, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> except hes incredibly thick and doesnt know how to argue without resorting to aggression
> journalism? Politics? protest??


Well yeah, I guess sheer stupidity might prove an obstacle...

But then again, thinking of most politicians...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 21, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> p.s Went for a dip in Hove yesterday - it was just as you said....quite beautiful  ....Shoreham can fuck off!



Nice...  
I like the houseboats but apart from that Shoreham can indeed fuck off. 

BUT NEVER MIND THAT! Today I finally spotted Nick Cave in Hove, having lunch with his son (I guess) in the Real Eating Co.
He looked very sweaty in the hot sun. Yay!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> BUT NEVER MIND THAT! Today I finally spotted Nick Cave in Hove, having lunch with his son (I guess) in the Real Eating Co.
> He looked very sweaty in the hot sun. Yay!



was he all in black as usual?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2006)

so if i stuck 20 quid on jayne to go now how much would i win?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 21, 2006)

80p


----------



## Apathy (Jul 21, 2006)

Imagine getting completly cellotaped up and then having about 10 microdots whilst stuck in a box with Richard 

RICHARD OUT!!!


----------



## Apathy (Jul 21, 2006)

that said, Jayne making me walk the plank on a pirate ship would send me on a bad'un


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 21, 2006)

I imagine that taking ten microdots in a box with Jayne off the end of a plank would knock 'em all into a cocked hat.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jul 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> was he all in black as usual?



ooh how bald is he now ??????


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> was he all in black as usual?



Slacks & shirt, blue I'm afraid. The facial fur is WELL out of control. Didn't get a good bald-spot check because I was zooming by on my bike at the time.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 21, 2006)

*friday night SPOILER* (subject to change)
Day 64
11.57am
Most of the housemates are in the bedroom. Tomorrow Jayne and Richard will find out which of them will be evicted. This is the sixth day of the housemates receiving basic rations after Jayne's persistent rule breaking.

Glyn is fantasising about the food he'd like to eat at this moment, "I could do with a ham roll, with coleslaw…" he lists everything he'd like to include in his sandwich.

Michael is in the Diary Room talking about the argument he had with Richard last night, "I regret the way I spoke. I should have been cool, calm and collected…I don't want this to carry on this way." He then accidentally comments, "I'm sure we'll be friends by the time he goes tomorrow," not realising that he's stated he thinks Richard will leave. He admits he doesn't want Jayne to be evicted because he really likes her.

1.09pm
Imogen, Mikey, Glyn and Spiral are in the bedroom. The rest of the housemates are in the living area. Susie is talking about her survival tactics and Michael says people are nastier in the house than they would be outside. Michael then apologises to Richard and Richard comments, "you do kick off at the slightest thing. You probably need to get some calm." Michael admits, "I probably projected some of that unjustly." Richard comments that last night Michael "could have continued on talking calmly" but then accepts his apologies, "thank you very much for coming to me and apologising. You and I are good."

2.08pm
Some of the housemates are in the lounge. Glyn and Spiral are in the kitchen pretending to be on a cooking show.

Pete is in the Diary Room. He tells Big Brother, "last week was rubbish. Nikki going, Lea going. Sometime I feel less confident a bit underneath everybody else. I don't feel part of it as much…I'm not myself."

Richard and Jayne are in the living area talking about Michael. Richard says, "he's a cool guy. He's fine, he just need to chill out a bit." They start talking about the girls in the house and how much they dislike their singing and dancing around the house. Richard comments, "it's narcissism at its worst." Jayne asks, "how come they've lasted so well." Richard responds, "perhaps people out there really like them." They joke that they're the "plastics" and Richard comments that they "keep reforming," before singing a rendition of "I'm a Barbie girl, in a Barbie world…" Richard then pretends to be sick and tells Jayne, "I never want to be a plastic."

3.08pm
Most of the housemates are in the bedroom. Glyn tells Aisleyne, "when a new person comes in, some people see them as a threat rather than a friend." He admits that he felt that way about Aisleyne before they became friends.
Pete has been alone in the living room for 7 minutes. He is jumping around on the sofas. He goes into the Diary Room and laughs. He tells Big Brother, "I'm in such a good mood. I had time to myself. I had to find my alter ego. I'm the daddy." He tells Big Brother that the people he enjoys spending time with in the house now are Mikey and like but then comments that they, and the house, has "gone all laddy, because Spiral is laddy. I don't go around talking about it [female bottoms] all the time."

When asked what he's learnt about himself in the house, Pete admits, "when I was doing the modelling thing, everyone was saying, 'go on Pete', you look sexy'. It made me feel good about myself, made me feel attractive…but it's all Lea's fault. She kept saying, "you're well sexy, the best looking bloke in the world." He adds that Aisleyne, Nikki, Imogen, Michael, I can't remember the rest" have all told him he's sexy, adding, "I'm not trying to be a poser. I feel happy I 'spose."

6.04pm
For this week's shopping task, the housemates are being tested to their limit in Big Brother's Unfair Funfair. The housemates have been provided with protective clothing. When they discover the funfair, they shout excitedly, especially when they see distorted pictures of their faces on some of the course. Jayne is the first housemate to attempt the course. If the housemates fail to complete any part of the task, they will incur a 15 minute penalty. Susie is next. She doesn't even attempt to complete the Rogue's Gallery, so the housemates will incur 1 minute of penalties. Pete is next.

6.35pm
Michael, Richard, Mikey, Spiral, Imogen, Jennie and Glyn have all taken part in the task. Aisleyne is next and she completes the task. They all cheer. Mikey pushes Michael in to one of the filthy pools from the task. Glyn joins in.

8.37pm
Some of the housemates are in the bedroom. As a reward for completing the task, Big Brother is throwing the housemates an '80s-themed party and all the housemates will be given '80s costumes to wear.
Jayne, Spiral and Michael are singing "I just called, to say, I love you" in the living area.

Richard is in the Diary Room. He tells Big Brother, "I'm so excited now because I been taken pact to my, ahem, youth…it's a great send off." He talks about tomorrow night's eviction, "I've got my head around it. I'm sad again because I'm up against Jayne. I don't know how the public have taken to Jayne." If he stays, "I'll be screaming like a queen…it'll be a great feeling to survive a 4th eviction." He describes being on Big Brother as "one of the things to do before I die…I've had a f*cking good time."
9.41pm
Big Brother tells the housemates that they completed the Unfair Funfair assault course in a total time of 18 minutes and 13 seconds and have therefore passed this week's shopping task. They will receive a luxury-shopping budget next week.

They all make their way to the '80s party that's been set up in the living area for them and excitedly jump around.

11.27pm
Aisleyne and Jayne are in the Diary Room. Aisleyne tells Big Brother that Jayne is, "off the shizzle. Don't let her go. She's a Capricorn like me, she's sensitive like me." Jayne admits, "I'm emotional because I'm with all my friends." She comments that with her and Aisleyne, "I thought there were vibes, but we're looking out for each other. You've got to be like Aisleyne and get on with things."

Music starts to play into the Diary Room and they jump up and dance. Outside, the housemates are also dancing as "The only way is up" plays out around the house. Jayne and Aisleyne grabs some bottles of wine and leave the Diary Room to join the party.

12.18am
Some of the housemates are in the living area. Spiral and Glyn are in the living room talking about the girls in the house. Spiral admits he'd rate Jayne first, followed by Aisleyne, then Imogem, Susie and Jennie. Imogen walks over to them but Spiral informs her, "don't come over unless you're going to snog us." She leaves them and they continue to talk about the girls in the house. They discuss how Susie is like their mum and how awkward it is to talk about sex when she's around.

12.29am
Spiral and Glyn are in the Diary Room. Spiral tells Big Brother, "we're drunk." Glyn's bottle of beer slips out of his hands and onto the Diary Room chair. Big Brother advises him to put his drinks on the floor. He then says, "we were just talking about the women in here. We're all single but there's no action in here." Spiral adds, "let's get the snogging going, let's have a laugh." Glyn reveals, "I'm feeling really horny. Sometimes I want sex in here. Aisleyne is dirty and sexy ad Imogen is saucy but shy." Spiral tells Big Brother, "you put girls in here that are frigid." Big Brother then talks to Glyn in Welsh and he translates and appears to be very excited, so much so that he falls off the chair and blows Big Brother a kiss. He then realises, "when I think I'm getting away with something, I'm not because they speak Welsh."

1.11am
Jayne is in the Diary Room. She says, "if I stay I'll f*cking make sure I enjoy enjoy every second of it. I'm not saying I'll run around the garden and swimming pool naked…I'll be excited, ecstatic…I'm not bragging but I'm a good character in the house, I give it large, I'm a team player." She admits that if she wasn't up against Richard, "I'd be more cocky." She then adds, "my most 'rememborable' moment was when I 1st walked into this house. They all welcomed me. " She starts to cry, "they're a lovely bunch of people…I'm a big softy really. I'm not ready to go yet. If my time's up, the public will know."


----------



## exosculate (Jul 21, 2006)

Whats the odds oranges?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 21, 2006)

*oddsflash!*

Jaynetta: 1.04
Trickie Dickie: 21.00

A neutral edit coupled with standard voter demographics means poor old Jayne is very, very unlikely to survive. Although Lea almost came through against Dickie (for reasons that no-one I've been in contact really has an explanation for), it's hard to know just how unpopular he is. The Welsh seem to have forgiven him to some extent, and the voters' natural antipathy towards belchin' and fartin' Jayne leaves little doubt that she's toast tonight. I'm glad I got out of my Jayne back nevertheless (note that the odds in the Lea eviction week were very similar), and expect her to poll between 62-72%. The less the better. 

Woah, listen to the crowd!


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 21, 2006)

Endemol is an arse; am I the only one watching with a clown phobia?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 21, 2006)

Jayne out.............


Weyhey


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 21, 2006)

Jayne evicted with 67.1% of the vote, the online polls were spot-on here.
Glad I got out more or less unscathed. 

So who's going to keep us entertained now then Endemol? Huh?
The rapey chuckle brothers, Glen and Spoiral?
Snoozie and Trickie?
The Blessed Michael with his comedy stuffed cat?
Imogen and Ai!sleyne keepin' it real?
Petezzzzz?
Mikeyzzzz?
Jennyzzzzz?

Oh well, at least we're almost guaranteed to get a decent eviction market next week. BRING IT ON!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 21, 2006)

All down hill from now on then...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 21, 2006)

Good riddance to the fat ugly cow.

Oh, sorry - went a bit shallow (not to mention common), just there! What I meant was, bon voyage to the uncouth, malevolent, contemptuous old harridan


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 21, 2006)

Someone really ought to tell her that wearing a halter neck dress is not flattering if you have a physique like Jaynes.

And flashing your knickers at the crowd (please god I hope she was wearing knickers) is not cool.

God I sound old


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 21, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> And flashing your knickers at the crowd (please god I hope she was wearing knickers) is not cool.



I'm just relieved she was wearing some. For a split second there I contemplated death by electrocution


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 21, 2006)

she looks a bit like Davina in drag


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 21, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Someone really ought to tell her that wearing a halter neck dress is not flattering if you have a physique like Jaynes.
> 
> And flashing your knickers at the crowd (please god I hope she was wearing knickers) is not cool.
> 
> God I sound old



If you are so am I  
she looks like shes been dipped in chip fat


----------



## exosculate (Jul 21, 2006)

Evicting people as a pair next week.

Wow!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 21, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Evicting people as a pair next week.
> 
> Wow!



Certainly a double eviction next week, and yeah - the chained together thing looks like it could be a goer.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 21, 2006)

exo - you on the BF forums or is this digispy info?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 21, 2006)

so has the house next door been turned into a prison?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 22, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> so has the house next door been turned into a prison?



apparantly so 

I've read it from a few different sources


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 22, 2006)

It was arpound on a few websites a couple of days ago
I suspect the next two 'evictees' will be shackled together and put there on basic rations for a week or something


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 22, 2006)

I hope they don't contemplate shackling Spoiral to anyone else.  What with the heat and his inability to: control his anger / listen to anyone else's point of view / take responsibility for his actions things could get very nasty.

I think that Endemol made a big mistake in protecting him, he should have gone instead of Jayne.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 22, 2006)

Hang on, am I reaading this right - so next week couples will be shackled together and then on Friday when there is the 'double eviction' actually they will go into the house next door and not be evicted?

At this rate they are going to get to the final week and we'll have 36 housemates to vote for or something


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 22, 2006)

<crazy plan>I think they should evict them ALL for being boring bastards and replace them with a whole new set of _interesting_ housemates.  </crazy plan>


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 22, 2006)

They've paired up:

Susie/Imogen
Michael/Spiral
Pete/Richard
Ai!slyne/Jenny
Mikey/Glen

Not sure exactly how the nominations are going to work, but Spiral and Michael look very vulnerable, with Aisleyne and Jenny potentially in trouble too.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 22, 2006)

Susie and Imogen eh? Should be a right barrel of laughs...


----------



## exosculate (Jul 22, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> exo - you on the BF forums or is this digispy info?




Just a logical guess.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 22, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> <crazy plan>I think they should evict them ALL for being boring bastards and replace them with a whole new set of _interesting_ housemates.  </crazy plan>




Clearly a case of too much paracetemol there then.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## exosculate (Jul 22, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Hang on, am I reaading this right - so next week couples will be shackled together and then on Friday when there is the 'double eviction' actually they will go into the house next door and not be evicted?
> 
> At this rate they are going to get to the final week and we'll have 36 housemates to vote for or something




The prison thang is a red herring I think. It's a _two for one offer_ eviction - its just plain ol 21st century consumer lead economics.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 22, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> They've paired up:
> 
> Susie/Imogen
> Michael/Spiral
> ...




I think the snooze team of Imosuz may be in the running.


----------



## thefuse (Jul 22, 2006)

i could handle a night of being chained up with imogen and jenni


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 22, 2006)

I don't think they're actually chained to each other yet are they?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 22, 2006)

No, I don't think the chain thing is happening at all now, at least not as part of this task.
It's my understanding (this is unconfirmed btw) that nominations will proceed as normal, but with each duo's nominations added together - thus Spiral and Michael may end up with about 9 between them, and Rich and Pete with 5 or 6. Susie and Imo would end up with 3-4, Ais and Jen 1-2 and Mikey and Glen 0.
If only two 'teams' are up for eviction then I'd hazard a guess that it would be Michael and Spiral vs Richard and Pete, which wouldn't exactly be the clash of the titans.  
Not sure what the mechanics of eviction will be yet sadly, so proceed with caution etc etc...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 22, 2006)

*tonight's SPOILER*
day 65
9:24am
most of the housemates are still in bed. yesterday, jayne broke big brother rules for the 36th time, when she produced a mobile phone from her buttock crevice, and spent 45 minutes voting on this weeks eviction. as a punishment, big brother announced to the rest of the housmates that should she stay, jayne would once again receive immunity from next weeks eviction. susie and richard are in the kitchen discussing the earlier punishments. susie confesses that during the food rationing, she became so desperate that she almost considered making a cup of tea with a used teabag. richard comforts susie while wearing a big hat.

9:55am
some of the housemates are in the kitchen. pete is in the garden punching himself in the face whilst using a selection of kitchen utensils as a drum kit. aisleyne and spiral are in the bedroom talking. spiral tells aisleyne that during the night, he looked under her duvet and noticed she was sleeping in some very revealing underwear, spiral tells aisleyne how she is disrespecting herself. aisleyne disagrees, and as soon as the camera moves in her direction uncontrollably bursts into tears. spiral becomes agitated and tells her she is nothing more than a pr1ck tease, before kicking the bedroom door open and storming off to the diary room.

11:30am
susie is in the kitchen making bread and drinking a cup of tea. jennie and glyn come running in from the lounge, and ask susie if they can go and play cowboys and indians in the garden until their dinner is ready. susie says thats fine, but they are not to eat any more sweets as they will ruin their appetites. jennie and glyn run out into the garden and start chasing each other around the pool.

12:10pm
mikey is talking with imogen by the pool while giving her a platonic massage. mikey has had an erection for 14 minutes. mikey tells imogen its ok to give her a platonic massage as they are just friends, and no matter how it looks to everyone else, they both know there is nothing going on between them. imogen agrees with him "you`re so right babes" she says. mikey tells imogen he really cant believe he has made it so far, as he feels most of the other housemates are a lot more deserving than him. imogen asks him what he`s talking about as he has only massaged as far as her thighs. mikey tells her he meant in the big brother house. imogen apologises telling him she is feeling a bit brain dead today. big brother considers turning off the machine.

12:54pm
jayne, mikey, micheal and richard are in the bedroom talking. richard has been stroking micheals pussy for 17 minutes. jayne is giving the housemates an update on the recent storylines in coronation street and eastenders, and telling mikey about how england were once again knocked out of the world cup at the quarter final stage during a tense penalty shoot out.
big brother immediately calls jayne to the diary room.

2:30pm
aisleyne is in the bathroom taking a cold shower. spiral, who has been standing on the sink watching her for 7 minutes apologises for his earlier outburst in the bedroom. aisleyne accepts his apology and asks him if he wouldn`t mind waiting outside while she dries herself. spiral loses his temper telling aisleyne she is nothing more than a pr1ck tease, and how she is disrespecting herself by washing her genitalia live on national television. aisleyne bursts into tears as spiral kicks the bathroom door open and storms off into the garden.

3:15pm
most of the housemates are in the garden. pete has been playing the drums for 5 hours and 20 minutes. as pete is a very strong contender to win this years big brother and nobody wants to upset him. the rest of the housemates are forcing themselves to smile, and through gritted teeth, are continually telling pete to carry on playing as his constant banging is really brightening their day.

5.30m
richard and micheal are in the bedroom talking about micheals sexuality. richard tells micheal he has nothing to be ashamed off, as being gay no longer carries the stigma that it once did. micheal tells richard he is very proud he just doesn`t need richard constantly ramming his sexuality down his throat. richard tells him he should be so lucky. micheal loses his temper and tells richard there is nothing wrong with trying to retain his masculinity, before mincing off to the bathroom to paint his nails in readiness for tonights eviction.

6:01pm
aisleyne is in the diary room wearing a thong. the cameraman has had an erection for 8 minutes. aisleyne is telling big brother about how lonely she feels in the house, and how as the only remaining black woman she cant help feeling segregated from the others housemates. big brother points out that she has no need to feel this way as she is in fact white. aisleyne breaks into her jamaican accent and tells big brother they better know themselves before they start dissing this fly girl, before bursting into tears, leaving the diary room and asking spiral if he can give her a hug.

6:39pm
glyn and jennie are in the garden making mud pies. glyn asks jennie how long the mud pies will take to make as he is feeling very very hungry. jennie tells him you cannot eat mud pies they are just for playing with. glyn looks gormlessly at her for a few moments before telling jennie he may ask big brother for a fishing rod later, to see if he can catch anything in the pool as he is feeling very very hungry, jennie tells him there are no fish in the pool, just water. glyn looks gormlessly at her for a few moments before pulling her pigtails and running away laughing. susie enters the garden and calls them both inside for their tea.

6:40pm
mikey and imogen are in the bedroom platonically french kissing while they fondle each others buttocks. mikey has had an erection for 3 minutes. mikey tells imogen it is ok to platonically french kiss and fondle each others buttocks, as they are just friends and no matter how it looks to everyone else, they both know there is nothing going on between them, imogen agrees with him "you`re so right babes" she says between moans.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 22, 2006)

*SPOILER pt2*
7:30pm
all of the housemates have been gathered in the lounge. yesterday jayne broke big brother rules for the 43rd time when she clambered over the garden wall. took a taxi down to tesco`s, and returned 40 minutes later carrying 12 bottles of wine. a copy of the daily star and 24 chocolate eclairs. as a punishment for her constant rule breaking. big brother informs jayne that they will be confiscating her mobile phone with immediate effect.

8:02pm
most of the housemates are in the garden. spiral and pete are in the bedroom talking. as they are talking spiral is sitting on aisleyne`s bed while he goes through her underwear drawer. pete feels he should say something, but instead, he hides under his duvet and starts to giggle nervously. while spiral parades around the bedroom wearing one of aisleyne`s thongs complaining about how revealing it is. aisleyne enters and asks him why is he wearing her underwear? spiral tells her she is nothing but a pr1ck tease before kicking the bedroom door open and storming off to the diary room.

9:26pm
all of the housemates have been gathered in the lounge. pete tells the others he is thinking about leaving, as he misses nikki and it isn`t the same without her. jayne tells him he would be foolish to leave as he is very popular in the outside world and he has been favourite to win since day one. she also tells him he is very popular in the house as he is yet to receive a single nomination from his fellow housemates.
davina announces that jayne is the next person to be evicted. the rest of the housemates start cheering and exchanging high fives, as they leap around the room in orgasmic delight. susie stands in the background before asking jayne if she would like a nice cup of tea.

10:25pm
jayne has been evicted from the big brother house. for a party big brother has provided the housemates with 12 bottles of wine and 24 chocolate eclairs. micheal and glyn are in the kitchen discussing religion. micheal tells glyn about the church of micheal, and how he believes that every living creature is possessed by the spirit of the almighty, and how each individual creates his own church and set of religious guidelines that must be adhered to if they are to receive spiritual purity and eventually gain entry to the kingdom of heaven.
glyn looks gormlessly at him for a few seconds before telling micheal that back home he goes to church every week, as in his village, the church doubles up as the local youth club.

01:05am
some of the housemates are in bed. micheal and richard are in the bathroom discussing micheals sexuality. richard tells micheal he likes her as a person but she really needs to stop taking herself so seriously. micheal loses his temper telling richard that he is a man, and asking him to please stop calling him her as he wishes to retain his masculinity. micheal then tells richard he doesn`t wish to discuss it any further as he needs to shave his legs and apply his facepack before going to bed.

02:30am
most of the housemates are in bed. mikey is platonically taking imogen slowly from behind, mikey has had an erection for 18 minutes. mikey tells imogen it is ok to platonically take her from behind as they are just friends, and no matter how it looks to everyone else, they both know there is nothing going on between them, imogen agrees with him "you`re so right babes" she says while biting her pillow.

02:31pm
most of the housemates are asleep. spiral is in the garden, staggering about as he drinks from a nearly empty bottle of wine. spiral notices the hedge shaped like a man and asks him why he is looking at him in a funny way. when the hedge shaped like a man refuses to answer, spiral accuses it of disrespecting him, before smashing his wine bottle on the table, leaping on the hedge shaped like a man, wrestling it to the floor and repeatedly jabbing at its leafy shubbery with the broken bottle.
big brother immediately calls spiral to the diary room.

04:30am
most of the housemates are in bed. spiral has pulled away aisleyne`s duvet and is sitting naked on her bed, tenderly stroking her hair while watching her sleep. spiral has been watching aisleyne sleep for 1 hour and 15 minutes.

For more stories over the past 24-hours log onto www.channel4.com/bigbrother


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 22, 2006)

That was courtesy of a guy called frasier over on the betfair forums btw - not my own work I'm afraid.


----------



## bellator (Jul 22, 2006)

Was all that true about Spiral? Just read the bloody rest of it now!!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 22, 2006)

Gotcha!  

New info about the nomination process that corrects the previous post:
Both members of each team to go to the diary room and pick ONE name between them to evict. The 'partners' of the people with the two highest amount of noms will be up as part of the pair. All unconfirmed, obv. I don't really get this as it means Michael and Spiral will be out against Richard and Pete with very little interest. Also, the info I've got has changed twice now, so I suspect someone may be twisting my melon a little. We'll see, I guess...


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 22, 2006)

That was hysterical, orangesandlemons


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 22, 2006)

It is, but I just c&p'd it. "fraser" is rapidly becoming a BB internet legend - loving his work on Jayne, Mikey and Imogen.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 23, 2006)

OK - missed tonights soirée. Anyone got an update?


----------



## pk (Jul 23, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> That was courtesy of a guy called frasier over on the betfair forums btw - not my own work I'm afraid.



pure genius

nice one



I particularly liked the naughty kids and Susie.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 23, 2006)

Pass on our appreciation to Fraser, brilliant 'spoiler'  

I think my favourite was spiral as a stalker complaining about aisleyne, followed by mikey and imogen shagging 'platonically'.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 23, 2006)

perked my night up


----------



## thefuse (Jul 23, 2006)

please evict susie.
i can't cope with listening to her saying 'cup of tea' ever again


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 23, 2006)

I do love the way she handled Spoirel though!

"NO, it's MY teabag. I'll do it *after* I've seen to Aiyshlene, now be a good boy...." 

*snigger*


----------



## exosculate (Jul 23, 2006)

Whats the betting snoozie does an ad campaign for PG Tips or some such?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 23, 2006)

Heh.


----------



## thefuse (Jul 23, 2006)

i'm also finding nikki extremly annoying, popping up on every other fuckin programme on C4 saying 'who is she!?! who is she???  

maybe i should give my telly away


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 23, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> i'm also finding nikki extremly annoying, popping up on every other fuckin programme on C4 saying 'who is she!?! who is she???
> 
> maybe i should give my telly away



Is it widescreen? can I have it?


----------



## thefuse (Jul 23, 2006)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> Is it widescreen? can I have it?


ive got two little tv/video combis
im going to sell one which will halve the temptation


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 23, 2006)

Another vote for loving the 'spoiler'. Great work.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 23, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> Another vote for loving the 'spoiler'. Great work.



And another one!


----------



## Poi E (Jul 23, 2006)

Still lots of telly whores to swallow this vacuous and prurient nonsense then.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 23, 2006)

yep


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 23, 2006)

Aawwwww it's a hugfest!   LOL


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 23, 2006)

well snoozie and imogen are 'friends' this week

Please let them be nominated!


----------



## Looby (Jul 23, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> well snoozie and imogen are 'friends' this week
> 
> Please let them be nominated!



Noooooooo, spiral and michael.

I love Pete- 'stuff your face with my sugary lurve'


----------



## AnMarie (Jul 23, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> i'm also finding nikki extremly annoying, popping up on every other fuckin programme on C4 saying 'who is she!?! who is she???
> 
> maybe i should give my telly away



Nah maybe you shouldn't watch it


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 23, 2006)

HAHA Pete's song was fab!  
Susies face was a picture, lol.

Spoirel and Michael to go or maybe Susie and Imogen.....haven't decided yet.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 23, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> And another one!



and me too oranges...bloody excellent!! that c&p would be so much more interesting...fraser to take over endemol top producers spot for next year!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 23, 2006)

Lol. Pete's song could be a hit  

D.I.C.K. He's a big Gay  

Yay!!!!!!!!

Spoiral looked a bit put out. I think he thought his crap rap would be the best...


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 23, 2006)

Will tonight's show be repeated? Missed it 'cause it was on early and I was listening to Lily Allen.


----------



## thefuse (Jul 23, 2006)

AnMarie said:
			
		

> Nah maybe you shouldn't watch it


theres almost nothing else on though.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 23, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> theres almost nothing else on though.



Do you only have terrestrial telly?


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 23, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> Will tonight's show be repeated? Missed it 'cause it was on early and I was listening to Lily Allen.


yeah, tomorrow morning 7.55AM - 8.55AM, presumably minus the swearing.


----------



## pk (Jul 24, 2006)

Blimey!

Sezer has been arrested and bailed for an alleged rape in a Shoreditch Hotel on Friday night/Saturday morning!

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uklatest/story/0,,-5970351,00.html


----------



## thefuse (Jul 24, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Blimey!
> 
> Sezer has been arrested and bailed for an alleged rape in a Shoreditch Hotel on Friday night/Saturday morning!
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uklatest/story/0,,-5970351,00.html


didnt someone say he'd been knicked for that before?


----------



## aqua (Jul 24, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Spoiral looked a bit put out. I think he thought his crap rap would be the best...



didn't he just  I can't stand spiral I'm afraid


----------



## exosculate (Jul 24, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> didnt someone say he'd been knicked for that before?




That link don't work


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 24, 2006)

The pairs facing eviction on friday (to be announced on BB's Big Brain tonight) are:

Imogen and Susie
Richard and Pete
Michael and Spiral

No huge shocks really, could be close between two of them. This is unconfirmed, but there's no Betfair market this week (as yet) and thus no point in people spreading misinformation. The vote is also positive this week - which pair do you want to SAVE. There's an obvious reason for this.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 24, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> The pairs facing eviction on friday (to be announced on BB's Big Brain tonight) are:
> 
> Imogen and Susie
> Richard and Pete
> ...




Nice - I'm hoping imosnooze go then.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 24, 2006)

I am also hoping Imogen and Snoozie go - far more chances of excitement if Spoiral and Michael and his pussy stay. OK, so Michael irritates the fook out of me, and I want to kill Spoiral in the face, but at least I stay awake when they are on the screen


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 24, 2006)

IMosnooze for me too dexpite liking imogen she is very bland but soozie needs a fist in the face for being too mummy like, controlling and just plain bloody bossy


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 24, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> didnt someone say he'd been knicked for that before?



Think it was only rumours and allegations before. Now he's been arrested and bailed.

It's been reported elsewhere too.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 24, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> IMosnooze for me too dexpite liking imogen she is very bland but soozie needs a fist in the face for being too mummy like, controlling and just plain bloody bossy



 

Hope it that pair too, althought that would leave two women vs six men in the house.I think strategically (ie endemol will sort it) michael and spoiral will go. Both of them seem to behaving very very oddly recently in the edit, spoiral is turning into a complete liability and michael is just plain bizarre. Worryingly so.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 24, 2006)

The unprecedented (at least before the final) positive vote this week suggests a few things:
The obvious - they're taking no chances about risking Pete.
The financial - in a contest where no-one is hated and one HM is loved they'll generate a lot more votes.
The 'chosen' evictees - it's going to be close potentially, with a very low turnout for both Michael/Spiral and Susie/Imogen. It may come down to who has the biggest group of friends and family. Will the regional voters come out for Spoiral and Imogen? It's possible I suppose, although neither HM seems to be seen as a credit to their nation. Will Susie's husband spend another four grand to keep her in? You laugh, but positive voting may be so low that it could make all the difference.
Yesterday's edit suggested to me that Endemol would be happy to lose Susie (and would be pleased to halt Imogen's sleepwalk into the final four now the Mikey romance isn't really going anywhere). That would leave only two women left, the only problem.
That said I think they'd be perfectly happy to see the back of Spoiral and Michael too - they'll be next on the list anyway.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm finding it a bit disturbing that Spiral just isn't taking no for an answer from Aisleyne.

He seems to think that she'll cave in to his affections if he keeps pestering her.

Should endemol really be sending out the message that becoming a stalker is the way to get your woman?


----------



## thefuse (Jul 24, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> I'm finding it a bit disturbing that Spiral just isn't taking no for an answer from Aisleyne.
> 
> He seems to think that she'll cave in to his affections if he keeps pestering her.
> 
> Should endemol really be sending out the message that becoming a stalker is the way to get your woman?


i had a scottish mate who was exactly like that. he would just keep trying til he got what he wanted.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 24, 2006)

It may just be a bad edit for spiral, but he really does come across as not listening when Aisleyne says she's not interested.

I'm all for romance and wooing a prospective partner, but saying 'your arse is like a loaf of bread and I want a slice' is plain creepy rather than flattering, in my opinion.

I don't think it sends a good message to young men, as it seems to be suggesting that when a woman says no, deep down she really means yes, and to a certain extent Aisleyne is being sexually objectified and dehumanised by this behaviour.


----------



## Looby (Jul 24, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> It may just be a bad edit for spiral, but he really does come across as not listening when Aisleyne says she's not interested.
> 
> I'm all for romance and wooing a prospective partner, but saying 'your arse is like a loaf of bread and I want a slice' is plain creepy rather than flattering, in my opinion.
> 
> I don't think it sends a good message to young men, as it seems to be suggesting that when a woman says no, deep down she really means yes, and to a certain extent Aisleyne is being sexually objectified and dehumanised by this behaviour.



I'm confused, I thought Richard was saying that to Spiral?
I may be wrong, I am very sleepy.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 24, 2006)

No Spoirul was saying it about Aiyshleeeeeeene.

I agree it's weird him ignoring her saying no. Afraid I've met a few men like that and a few friends have to. They pester and pester thinking they can wear you down. Gimps. 
Works on some though that's the trouble.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 24, 2006)

That whole Spiral monologue was utterly impenetrable and fairly disturbing, although I applaud Endemol's decision not to show the extended version of his 'tim-tam slammer'.
Some info about tomorrow's Stanford experiment-style prison task (source fairly reliable):

"Tomorrow each pair has to elect a prisoner and a warder. The prisoners(5) will move to the next door house, done up as a jail, including bars and bunks. They will get basic rations and only be allowed back into the main house for "brief exercise periods".
The warders get luxury food.
One of the prisoners will get a map hidden in a cake which will show a secret escape passage. But it may lead to another room completely!"


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 24, 2006)

*gets excited*


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 24, 2006)

Interesting - a prison-style experiment within a prison-style experiment.  

I know tim-tams are biscuits (popular in ireland I think) but why did they not show the extended 'tim tam slammer'?

Did he do something really bad?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 24, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Interesting - a prison-style experiment within a prison-style experiment.
> 
> I know tim-tams are biscuits (popular in ireland I think) but why did they not show the extended 'tim tam slammer'?
> 
> Did he do something really bad?



No, I just meant his appalling rap that he spent an hour 'perfecting' last night. Dunno why he calls them 'tim-tam slammers' but it tickled my fancy. You can watch the finished version on the official website if masochism is your game.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 25, 2006)

Thought for a minute he'd whittled an aisleyne doll out of a potato and muttered to it for an hour or so whilst eating tim tams  

I will not be watching his rap. He can't rap for toffee.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 25, 2006)

is anyone else's enthusiasm for BB waning? i've not watched it since last thursday and i dont feel that i've lost out on anything.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 25, 2006)

i feel pretty much the same fuzzy.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 25, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Thought for a minute he'd whittled an aisleyne doll out of a potato and muttered to it for an hour or so whilst eating tim tams
> 
> I will not be watching his rap. He can't rap for toffee.



Can I give you a compliment ment ment, it's better than an argument ment ment


----------



## souljacker (Jul 25, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> is anyone else's enthusiasm for BB waning? i've not watched it since last thursday and i dont feel that i've lost out on anything.



The problem is is that its going on for ever. Usually its done and dusted by this weekend but this year we've still got, what, 8 people left in there?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 25, 2006)

in fair ness byt his weekend it'll be 6


----------



## STFC (Jul 25, 2006)

I actually found Spoiral quite amusing last night, which is a first. Him trying it on with Aisleyne was very tongue-in-cheek, he knows she doesn't fancy him and I think he's finally accepted the fact. Now he's using humour instead of flying off the handle. His little "rap" at the end was pure comedy.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 25, 2006)

Snoozie won't be happy that Spoiral and Mikey were wasting all that loo roll last night


----------



## john x (Jul 25, 2006)

Was Jayne evicted last Friday?

john x


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes, Jayne was evicted.

Nikki is now gracing the covers of Nuts, Loaded, Heat and another magazine. She is wearing clothes for Heat.

Snoozie will freak out about the toilet roll for sure. She'll probably make them sit on the naughty step for at least half an hour as punishment.


----------



## pk (Jul 25, 2006)

Rumour has it they are going to boot out 2 pairs of friends on Friday...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 25, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Rumour has it they are going to boot out 2 pairs of friends on Friday...



Not a rumour I've heard yet.
I'd be amazed if that were true pk - they've announced on the main site that the pair with the fewest votes will be evicted on friday and they're normally very, very careful about explaining how things are going to work when the lines are open and the money starts flowing in. Saves them all sorts of legal hassle in the long run. They'd be happy to lose all four I know, but a quad eviction = half as much phoneline cash. No chance.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jul 25, 2006)

Big brother is sooo crap


----------



## john x (Jul 25, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Yes, Jayne was evicted.



Shame.   Did she get booed?

john x


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 26, 2006)

They are in the 'prison' now
I worry about what spoiral will be like when it starts doing his head in stuck in with pete ( thankfully a pacifist) but also imogen and aisleyne who are likely to get the blunt end of his aggression- he only ever directs his aggression at the women in the house


----------



## ch750536 (Jul 26, 2006)

STFC said:
			
		

> I actually found Spoiral quite amusing last night, which is a first. Him trying it on with Aisleyne was very tongue-in-cheek, he knows she doesn't fancy him and I think he's finally accepted the fact. Now he's using humour instead of flying off the handle. His little "rap" at the end was pure comedy.



Im annoyed at people being annoyed with him.

To get the girl you want either:

1. Wait for them to be 'consoled'
2. Wait for them to be 'drunk'

Then

1. Be in the right place at the right time, preferably showered.

Failing the above:
Try several tactics but never give up.

I went through them all and others  

Now married to her.


----------



## Apathy (Jul 26, 2006)

ch750536 said:
			
		

> Im annoyed at people being annoyed with him.
> 
> To get the girl you want either:
> 
> ...



 

true about Spiral, He is just a nob thats all, no need to get the armed Police in or anything. Hope he finally gets a shag when she's got her beer goggles on tbh, and it gets filmed  Doubt it tho, i reckon she's a headstrong that girl, even if she does cry a lot here and there


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 26, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Nikki is now gracing the covers of Nuts, Loaded, Heat and another magazine. She is wearing clothes for Heat.



She's in the Star today on page 3. She looks like a child with breast implants. It's a bit disturbing  

the Star also says that the housemates have been divided into "inmates" and "warders", half of them have been put in a prison and they've been given a map and a spoon to dig through some sand to get to a tunnel that leads to a luxury spa.

WTF is going on?!?!?!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 26, 2006)

..


----------



## foo (Jul 26, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> i feel pretty much the same fuzzy.



i appear to have lost all interest in it too - i haven't watched it since last week.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 26, 2006)

ch750536 said:
			
		

> Im annoyed at people being annoyed with him.
> 
> To get the girl you want either:
> 
> ...




Very strange.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 26, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> She's in the Star today on page 3. She looks like a child with breast implants. It's a bit disturbing



I think so too...


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 26, 2006)

Last week's Heat article was saying she is stunted emotionally because of everything she's been through.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 26, 2006)

It shows. She seems SO fuked up. 
I do feel sorry for her. Now she is out of the house I don't have to watch those god awful, annoying tantrums so am feeling more sympathetic.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 26, 2006)

Fans of Nikki here's some good news 

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news_detail.html?sku=248


if its true


----------



## lau1981 (Jul 26, 2006)

Haven't watched it at all since Nicky was evicted.  The last week she was in there, she bugged me big time but apart from that she was classic and miss her now.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Jul 26, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> Fans of Nikki here's some good news
> 
> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news_detail.html?sku=248
> 
> ...




Dont think they can do that. Not with the fact she's clearly mentally unstable, no matter how much the public loves her (whatever). and according to Oranges' reports it sounds like emandol dont want to have to worry about her fragile state when they are doing tasks.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 26, 2006)

Nicky in that article said:
			
		

> She also let slip the true size of [Pete's] manhood, gasping: “It’s the size of my leg!”



Given the size of her legs I can believe that.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 26, 2006)

Nikki won't be going back, the Star is always full of bollox BB stories. Anyway, they tried it once with Tickle and it didn't work.

It's funny, the last few highlights shows have generally been fairly good. There've been lots of funny moments, decent twists and a general air of good humour that was missing from the first few months. Unfortunately, it's too late to change the tone and people, deprived of the bigger characters, have generally been going to sleep or checking out Dannen and Rodders in Love Island. Ironic. This thread is dying a bit, which is quite revealing.

The edit has been very pro-Michael/Spiral and anti Susie/Imogen this week, but I don't think it'll have much effect - Spiral and Michael (bar a major event) should go on friday. I've lost interest, it's a betting non-event and the final week of Aussie BB is MUCH more fun. David (or Camilla, don't mind) to win! Yay!

*oddsflash!*

Camilla: 2.10
David: 2.22
Jamie: 3.85
Max: 24.0


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh nooooooo O&L resigning????!!!

On the plus side Jenni looks super sexy in her prison officer outfit.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 26, 2006)

Glyn: "I've got an idea - let's all take our clothes off."


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 26, 2006)

Haha loving the prisoners in there! Glyn was so excited he nearly hyper ventilated, LOL.
I adore Pete again.  


And Michael wittering on...."we are the stronger housemates, we got the best deal...we know you well see BB, they'll be whinging about being prisoners....etc"  Heh, fool.


----------



## Teepee (Jul 26, 2006)

The prison hideout was an awesome twist! 

Michael was just making himself look more and more stupid as he kept going on about how the officers had got one over on the prisoners whilst the cam showed clips of them eating chocolate and relaxing in the baths


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 26, 2006)

Nah Guruchelles, just going for a brief holiday 'down under'  
I do love the show, but to be honest the betting markets are my main motivation for keeping informed about what's going on, and they're not properly up this week because of the 'pairs' eviction (plus they've been crap this whole series). Boo!
Hopefully it'll liven up again in the final few weeks.

(And yes, Jennie and Susie's outfits are really rather fetching - Barbarella meets Oz? Yes please...)


----------



## Sunray (Jul 26, 2006)

Teepee said:
			
		

> The prison hideout was an awesome twist!
> 
> Michael was just making himself look more and more stupid as he kept going on about how the officers had got one over on the prisoners whilst the cam showed clips of them eating chocolate and relaxing in the baths



Classic big brother moment.  

He is never ever going to live that down for the rest of his life.

What a twat, letting that breeze of power shoot up his arse and coming out his mouth in a 5 minute speech on how superior he was.

What a total knob and the editing was utterly deserved.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 26, 2006)

On the live feed now Richard is stripped to his boxers and enjoying an ice-cream in the spa room with the 'prisoners'.
Um, I'm assuming he's rumbled the twist. 

- tell a lie, I think he's selflessly chosen to 'release' Pete and take his place in jail. Bet Pete's pleased.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 26, 2006)

Haha that didn't take long. Doh.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 27, 2006)

Someone on another forum has just made an excellent point:
The guards' uniforms in BB are an exact copy of those worn by the Bottom Inspectors in Viz magazine  

I'd also like to add that Mikey in uniform looks like a refugee from 'On the Buses' circa 1972.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 27, 2006)

The shades are from south park. 






 'You will respect mah authoritah'


----------



## foo (Jul 27, 2006)

i caught some of this last night, and it was hilarious.

Pete & Glyn = Beavis & Butthead.


----------



## aqua (Jul 27, 2006)

yeah last night kept me chuckling quite sometime  esp the michael rant, oh how he made himself look such a cock 

that secret place looks fab though, can I go?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 27, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> On the live feed now Richard is stripped to his boxers and enjoying an ice-cream in the spa room with the 'prisoners'.
> Um, I'm assuming he's rumbled the twist.
> 
> - tell a lie, I think he's selflessly chosen to 'release' Pete and take his place in jail. Bet Pete's pleased.


http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=2552&articleMask=1

prisoners had to make a 'plea' to the guards to let them out, Pete was chosen becuase he was 'really suffering in there' and so they gave him the 'get out of jail free card'

as petes best friend partner richard went to collect him and was told he would have to take Petes place 


Watching the guards ( esp michael) last night knowing that the 'poor prisoners' were living it up last night was hillarious


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 27, 2006)

Sunray said:
			
		

> The shades are from south park.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was wondering where i'd seen them before


----------



## aqua (Jul 28, 2006)

I do love the prisoners and guards  its an inspired twist


----------



## thefuse (Jul 28, 2006)

there's a lot less posting on this thread these days isnt there


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 28, 2006)

(that was me doing ' a lot less posting' btw    )


----------



## exosculate (Jul 28, 2006)

Oranges - where are you - whats the odds?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 28, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> (that was me doing ' a lot less posting' btw    )




Its appreciated.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## thefuse (Jul 28, 2006)

it keeps surprising me when i click on the last page and it actually is the most recent page and has been for three days  

maybe everyone else has found something more interesting to do and they havent told us


----------



## Santino (Jul 28, 2006)

It's just gone on too long. All they've done is get two years worth of housemates and got rid of two years worth of interesting ones, leaving us with two years worth of boring ones.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 28, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> it keeps surprising me when i click on the last page and it actually is the most recent page and has been for three days
> 
> maybe everyone else has found something more interesting to do and they havent told us




Shall we start up a discussion on the creation of a knitting circle? Our club shall henceforth be known as _Knit One, Bore One_ - in honour of BB7.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 28, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Shall we start up a discussion on the creation of a knitting circle? Our club shall henceforth be known as _Knit One, Bore One_ - in honour of BB7.




Oooh - a new page - did you see how I did that.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 28, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

>




.......


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 28, 2006)

Alex B said:
			
		

> It's just gone on too long. All they've done is get two years worth of housemates and got rid of two years worth of interesting ones, leaving us with two years worth of boring ones.





Hmmmmm.......2 = (2 + 2)?  

Why wasn't I told about this?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 28, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm.......2 = (2 + 2)?
> 
> Why wasn't I told about this?




We thought about telling you but the numbers didn't add up.


----------



## Santino (Jul 28, 2006)

2h = (2i + 2b)


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 28, 2006)

I think I'm starting to get my head round it now. 




<deletes last few posts    >








I got a B in my O'Level too.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 28, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I think I'm starting to get my head round it now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its 'A' grade algebra thats letting you down at this point - bet you wished you tried harder now dontcha?


----------



## Santino (Jul 28, 2006)

Let's all talk about how we're not watching BB any more.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 28, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Oranges - where are you - whats the odds?



I'm more into BBAus this week, there's no real market for the UK eviction. On the proxy market (a Susie vs Spiral head-to-head) it's:

Spiral and Michael: 1.17
Susie and Imogen: 6.0

So the chuckle brothers are very strong favourites to go, although we're talking such small percentages after the Pete/Richard voters have had their way that it's not really worth getting involved imo. A lot of risk for very little gain. Pete and Richard are obviously very safe indeed btw.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 28, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I'm more into BBAus this week, there's no real market for the UK eviction. On the proxy market (a Susie vs Spiral head-to-head) it's:
> 
> Spiral and Michael: 1.17
> Susie and Imogen: 6.0
> ...



Thanks oranges

Dam - I wanted imosnooze to go. Who the feck is voting for them?

Pleased Pete and Dickie are safe.


----------



## astral (Jul 28, 2006)

I've just discovered that I have all of Mikey's personal details.

Who wants his mobile number?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 28, 2006)

Why are only 3 of the pairs up for eviction?


----------



## tommers (Jul 28, 2006)

i loved pete's song to dickie.

"i'm gonna feed you my sugary love!"


----------



## Structaural (Jul 28, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> it keeps surprising me when i click on the last page and it actually is the most recent page and has been for three days
> 
> maybe everyone else has found something more interesting to do and they havent told us



It's normally finished by now and we can get on with summer, so that's what I'm doing... and I couldn't give a shit about any of them now.


----------



## hektik (Jul 28, 2006)

astral said:
			
		

> I've just discovered that I have all of Mikey's personal details.
> 
> Who wants his mobile number?




not that he's likely to answer it at the moment.....


----------



## astral (Jul 28, 2006)

hektik said:
			
		

> not that he's likely to answer it at the moment.....



well obviously, and he doesn't have an answerphone enabled either...


----------



## thefuse (Jul 28, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> get on with summer,


sounds like a plan  

except that im working 6 days a week including every saturday, so i might as well carry on watching BB


----------



## lemontop (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm really enjoying Big Brother this week and have been laughing out loud at the tv lots. Thought the best friends task was v funny and Glynn's reaction when they found the secret room was bloody great. Loved Pete's song as well, can't get over how crap a rapper Spiral is. The man is a crazy loon.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 28, 2006)

Just BB gets really boring, they redeem themselves with something like the reading out of the letters.

Almost shed a tear at Richards myself!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 28, 2006)

Good stuff - Michael and Spoiral evicted. A Camilla or David victory on sunday in BBAus would be a lovely encore.  

Spoiral doesn't look to be a happy man. At all.


----------



## kakuma (Jul 28, 2006)

I would do anythong for yoooouurre


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 28, 2006)

Does anyone know when Davina is due?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 28, 2006)

6 weeks


spiral squirming


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 28, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> 6 weeks



Her bump is very neat but very BIG!


----------



## lemontop (Jul 28, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> 6 weeks
> 
> 
> spiral squirming



Spiral is coming across as such a twat. Top tosser.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 28, 2006)

Spiral getting upset because Ashlyne didn't like the idea of him licking curry off her body was rather funny. I feel kind of sorry for the guy, he's made such a berk of himself but I don't think he's a bad person , just young & dumb.


Is it really Suzie in the imfamous Robert Palmer - "Addicted To Love" video?
She's on the keyboard apparently. 

judge for youself-

http://youtube.com/watch?v=FUfj_TES98Q&search=addicted to love


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 28, 2006)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Is it really Suzie in the imfamous Robert Palmer - "Addicted To Love" video?
> She's on the keyboard apparently.
> 
> judge for youself-
> ...



Wasn't there a music video in which she was a pole dancer? Maybe.


----------



## lemontop (Jul 28, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> Wasn't there a music video in which she was a pole dancer? Maybe.



Yes someone put a link to it earlier in this thread I think. It was the video for 'Wicked Game'.


----------



## lemontop (Jul 28, 2006)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Is it really Suzie in the imfamous Robert Palmer - "Addicted To Love" video?
> She's on the keyboard apparently.
> 
> judge for youself-
> ...



Yep I'm sure it's her. Someone was going on about it on the radio the other day. Must have been at least 15 years ago.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 28, 2006)

Ah, the Addicted to Love question.  

It DOES look like her, but on the live feed when she was talking to Richard she mentioned she was playing guitar on the little-shown US version - in a red dress. I gather the UK version went into orbit and the other version was quietly shelved.
Not sure if she was lying and backtracking or telling the truth (no-one's seen any evidence on the web of this 'red dress video'), but her model agency site makes such a big deal out of Fray Bentos and Pot Noodle ads that I think they'd mention a part in the most iconic rock video of the 80s.


----------



## thefuse (Jul 28, 2006)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=FUfj_TES98Q&search=addicted to love


i think life's too short to be watching that horrible video to work out if that horrible woman is in it


----------



## souljacker (Jul 28, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Yes someone put a link to it earlier in this thread I think. It was the video for 'Wicked Game'.





what a dreadful cover


----------



## kakuma (Jul 28, 2006)

me and my bra say ash leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeneeeeeeeeeeeeee

2 win


----------



## Celt (Jul 28, 2006)

astral said:
			
		

> I've just discovered that I have all of Mikey's personal details.
> 
> Who wants his mobile number?




ah - you've used that public loo too have you


----------



## kakuma (Jul 28, 2006)

me bra likes her 2


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 28, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> i think life's too short to be watching that horrible video to work out if that horrible woman is in it



That videos great. Agree about Suzie though.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 29, 2006)

souljacker said:
			
		

> what a dreadful cover



I don't think that that's her.


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 29, 2006)

Most eviction interviews make me change my mind slightly about the housemates, but after watching Spiral's I still think he's a wanker.
He really doesnt seem to get the whole concept of girls having the right to decide what happens to their bodies and what they deem as acceptable behaviour and touching! Wish Davina pulled him up on that!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 29, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> ...but her model agency site makes such a big deal out of Fray Bentos and Pot Noodle ads that I think they'd mention a part in the most iconic rock video of the 80s.




heh heh


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 29, 2006)

AllStarMe said:
			
		

> Most eviction interviews make me change my mind slightly about the housemates, but after watching Spiral's I still think he's a wanker.
> He really doesnt seem to get the whole concept of girls having the right to decide what happens to their bodies and what they deem as acceptable behaviour and touching! Wish Davina pulled him up on that!



Agreed.




			
				Spiral on Aisleyne said:
			
		

> I wanted to get stuck into her.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 29, 2006)

Yeah - that was a bit grim eh?

<cringes>


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 29, 2006)

Hope his Mum sits him down and gives him a good telling off for talking to/about women like he has done on BB!!
I'd be so ashamed if he was mine!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 29, 2006)

Wonder how Glyns Mum feels about this! 

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=2603&articleMask=1&housemateId=


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 29, 2006)

I guess he is only 18, poor lad.

Lordy me, though


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm so proud! I haven't watched Big Brother once this week! Well I say proud, it just got shit. Owt good happen?!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 29, 2006)

poor kid, he could have done it under the sheets and quietly disposed of a piece of tissue!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 30, 2006)

This evening, I am mostly fancying boyo Glyn. This troubles me, somewhat


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 30, 2006)

Why bother with a condom in the shower? Surely it would have been a better idea not to bother?
Didn't think that one through properly did he?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 30, 2006)

OK, so firstly - not one of them knew what Machiavellian meant. Not one.

And now Aisleyne is getting right on me tits - everyone else was well up for that, having a laugh, quite prepared to be seen as deceitful, and she could have taken in in jest and good humour, but instead she does the 'poor little me' routine again.

I used to be quite drawn to her in the days of Grace and just after, but now I am really getting fed up of her. 

"Shrewd, I don't mind being shrewd.


What does it mean again?"

*headdesk*


----------



## story (Jul 30, 2006)

*Question for Orangesandlemons*

This is a question for Orangesandlemons, who seems to have the inside line on BB:

Why are Endemol SO keen for Pete to win? Is it merely because he's the favourite? Not sure I understand why they wouldn't want to generate a crescendo of competition at the end. It seems to me that an inevitable ending might put people off 'phoning in their millions.

Anyone else have a theory on this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## tommers (Jul 30, 2006)

story said:
			
		

> This is a question for Orangesandlemons, who seems to have the inside line on BB:
> 
> Why are Endemol SO keen for Pete to win? Is it merely because he's the favourite? Not sure I understand why they wouldn't want to generate a crescendo of competition at the end. It seems to me that an inevitable ending might put people off 'phoning in their millions.
> 
> ...



what makes you think they are desperate for him to win?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 30, 2006)

Ok, so aisleyne was keen to be 'least intelligent' and 'least emotionally stable' but got her knickers in a twist about being 'most machiavellian' (which, incidently, mikey couldn't even bloody say correctly). She really did my head in with her silliness tonight.

Daft bint is happy to be seen as thick and quick to fly off the handle but doesn't want to be shrewd or cunning  

And I felt like giving her a slap when she kept whining 'but I don't want to _beeeeeeee_ deceitful' at the camera. Listen love, if you don't want to be something, just fucking change your behaviour. 

Bet the other housemates get pretty tired of her this week.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 30, 2006)

Talking of "least intelligent", did anyone see the clip they played on BBLB a week or so ago in which Imogen was asked when man first landed on the moon?

Her answer-







1902.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 31, 2006)

story said:
			
		

> This is a question for Orangesandlemons, who seems to have the inside line on BB:
> 
> Why are Endemol SO keen for Pete to win? Is it merely because he's the favourite? Not sure I understand why they wouldn't want to generate a crescendo of competition at the end. It seems to me that an inevitable ending might put people off 'phoning in their millions.
> 
> ...



Ah, most kind. I don't have any 'inside' line, just sift the info as given, but thank you anyway.

As to Pete, the 'competition' problem isn't really a problem. The final vote will be positive and as long as Pete is still adored by the little girls a vast amount of votes will be generated. They will no doubt try to mould a credible opponent to squeeze a few extra votes out, but to be honest Pete is so far ahead of the game that it's hard to see where the threat will come from.
I'm not sure Pete is a 'chosen one' in the way that Chantelle was, but his adult life seems to have been spent trying to get onto BB, and he's certainly an Endemol creature. He knows the script and what a BB winner needs to do to win, and he was tipped right from the start by Endemol employees. I'm sure he would have been in BB5 or 6 were it not for caution over the tourettes issue. After a bad month he's had a very good last week and looks set to win the series by a landslide. Pete generates a lot of love, just check out his insane fansites...

Personally I think he needs to be careful of what he wishes for. I'm not that keen on him and I think he needs to sort out his relationship issues with women (Jennie seems to be the latest in a long line of reel-em-in-reel-em-out flirtations). I also think that the fame he's been seeking for so long will destroy him sooner rather than later. If he can't hack being confined in a fake 'prison' for two days then I have no idea how he's going to be able to cope with the crushing claustrophobia of the world and his wife knowing his name.

So basically he's a really popular guy and I don't like him but everybody else does.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 31, 2006)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Talking of "least intelligent", did anyone see the clip they played on BBLB a week or so ago in which Imogen was asked when man first landed on the moon?
> 
> Her answer-
> 
> ...



I also liked:

BB: "Imogen - what does the Roman numeral 'L' stand for?"
Imogen: "Laughing."


----------



## thefuse (Jul 31, 2006)

story said:
			
		

> This is a question for Orangesandlemons, who seems to have the inside line on BB:
> 
> Why are Endemol SO keen for Pete to win? Is it merely because he's the favourite? Not sure I understand why they wouldn't want to generate a crescendo of competition at the end. It seems to me that an inevitable ending might put people off 'phoning in their millions.
> 
> ...


Seems to me that it might be a close call between him and glynn


----------



## story (Jul 31, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Ah, most kind. I don't have any 'inside' line, just sift the info as given, but thank you anyway.
> 
> As to Pete, the 'competition' problem isn't really a problem. The final vote will be positive and as long as Pete is still adored by the little girls a vast amount of votes will be generated. They will no doubt try to mould a credible opponent to squeeze a few extra votes out, but to be honest Pete is so far ahead of the game that it's hard to see where the threat will come from.
> I'm not sure Pete is a 'chosen one' in the way that Chantelle was, but his adult life seems to have been spent trying to get onto BB, and he's certainly an Endemol creature. He knows the script and what a BB winner needs to do to win, and he was tipped right from the start by Endemol employees. I'm sure he would have been in BB5 or 6 were it not for caution over the tourettes issue. After a bad month he's had a very good last week and looks set to win the series by a landslide. Pete generates a lot of love, just check out his insane fansites...
> ...



Thank you, Orangesandlemons - it now makes sense to me.

Hello Thefuse - yes, I think there are other contenders (I even see Ash sliding in and out of contention on occasion...). But I was just wondering why Endemol had put their weight behind Pete. As soon as anyone else seems to be in with a ghost of a chance, Pete is given a pair of 7-league boots, and into the lead he leaps!


----------



## thefuse (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm not following any statistics but Glynn seems really popular on BBLB and BBBB.

I like Pete btw but I see what you're saying about the fame and women issues oranges


----------



## miss giggles (Jul 31, 2006)

I still love Aisleyne.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 31, 2006)

So what's Susie done wrong to become favourite to be evicted then?? (Bare in mind word on the street says she's likely to be up with the hated Richard and Aisleyne)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 31, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> So what's Susie done wrong to become favourite to be evicted then?? (Bare in mind word on the street says she's likely to be up with the hated Richard and Aisleyne)



You talking about the 'one male and three females up this week' rumour?
The source has been spot-on in the past, but it doesn't feel right to me, Susie and Richard should be well-ahead. Still, noms have been all over the place this year, it could be true...  
Ai!sleyne is the only HM who would be vulnerable against Susie - big fanbase, but a huge negative vote against Susie's small negative. In a two-way her fans could probably focus fire against Susie and stand a good chance of saving her - the nightmare for Ai!sleyne is a three or four-way eviction battle with diffused fan votes and no individual HM to focus on. She'd be in huge danger of a Nikki-style eviction. 
Richard isn't that hated anymore.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 31, 2006)

hehehe, HMs on hold! Put a smile on my face 

I'm sorry, but Dimogen - "what's a slumber party?" !!!

My head might explode if they show themselves to be any more dense >_<


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 31, 2006)

Imogen just said 'What's a slumber party?'

Her thickness knows no bounds


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 31, 2006)

VP, you just edited your post and now I look as dim as imogen


----------



## exosculate (Jul 31, 2006)

Richard to win for me - of course it wont happen - the rest don't seem to have  anything going on at all.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 31, 2006)

And what a tediously boring joke this call centre crap is.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 31, 2006)

I think it's funny. Pete confused and Ash getting freaked by hearing the auto voice saying "You have been evicted"!   *chuckles*


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 31, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I think it's funny. Pete confused and Ash getting freaked by hearing the auto voice saying "You have been evicted"!   *chuckles*



I thought  Pete and Glyn were  hilarious in the diary room


----------



## chio (Jul 31, 2006)

this is automated chio

please press the "off" key


----------



## exosculate (Jul 31, 2006)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> I thought  Pete and Glyn were  hilarious in the diary room



Clearly im not in the right demographic.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 31, 2006)

I thought they were quite funny - their dance to the 'on hold' music was classic


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 31, 2006)

The 'automated BB' doesn't seem to have any point - as yet. And for me that's the best thing about it. For the first time this series no-one seems to have a good idea of what's going to happen next. No leaks so far that I've seen, it's quite refreshing.
I'm hoping the production team do know where this is going, obv.


----------



## Lisarocket (Aug 1, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I think it's funny. Pete confused and Ash getting freaked by hearing the auto voice saying "You have been evicted"!   *chuckles*



That was really funny. Ash's face was a picture.  

Last night's highlights show was good for a change.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 1, 2006)

Supposedly up this week: Susie, Jennie, Mikey and Imogen.

Ash - Mikey and Glyn
Glyn - Richard and Susie
Imogen - Jennie and Richard
Jennie - Susie and Imogen
Mikey - Jennie and Susie
Pete - Imogen and Aisleyne
Richard - Mikey and Imogen
Susie - Mikey and Jennie

*oddsflash!*

Susie: 1.16
Mikey: 7.6
Imogen: 23.0
Jennie: 28.0


----------



## story (Aug 1, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> The 'automated BB' doesn't seem to have any point - as yet. And for me that's the best thing about it. For the first time this series no-one seems to have a good idea of what's going to happen next. No leaks so far that I've seen, it's quite refreshing.
> I'm hoping the production team do know where this is going, obv.




Absence of The Leader may start a competition for Alpha position amongst the HM's? They keep saying how they all like each other, and no-one is currently outside the circle... Could it be a ruse to instigate conflict?


----------



## tommers (Aug 1, 2006)

story said:
			
		

> Absence of The Leader may start a competition for Alpha position amongst the HM's? They keep saying how they all like each other, and no-one is currently outside the circle... Could it be a ruse to instigate conflict?



it was funny that the first thing aisleyne said was "but... what do we do?".

nicely institutionalised.


----------



## lemontop (Aug 1, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Supposedly up this week: Susie, Jennie, Mikey and Imogen.
> 
> Susie: 1.16
> Mikey: 7.6
> ...



Interesting to see Mikey second favourite. I've been watching a bit of the live feed this morning and he's been behaving like a right tosser. He's had a fight with Jennie about wine and got quite agressive with her and from other conversations it seems that he had some sort of argument with Imogen yesterday as she's all pissed off with him. Mikey out!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 1, 2006)

story said:
			
		

> Absence of The Leader may start a competition for Alpha position amongst the HM's? They keep saying how they all like each other, and no-one is currently outside the circle... Could it be a ruse to instigate conflict?



Good points. Mikey certainly seems to be falling for it!
The children are starting to run wild a bit too, which is always good for setting up a decent row or two - Glyn, Mikey, Jennie, Richard, Pete vs Aisleyne, Susie and Imogen.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 1, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Interesting to see Mikey second favourite. I've been watching a bit of the live feed this morning and he's been behaving like a right tosser. He's had a fight with Jennie about wine and got quite agressive with her and from other conversations it seems that he had some sort of argument with Imogen yesterday as she's all pissed off with him. Mikey out!



Yes, it's worth thinking about. Susie is still the favourite at 1.22 but Mikey's come in a little at 5.20. The other two are nowhere.
So far this series the evictions have been a procession, but if Mikey keeps going the way he's going we may have a more interesting contest. He doesn't seem to have a fanbase of little girls, he's argumentative, he's the only male up against three quietish females.
I still think Susie will go, but it's certainly possible that Mikey could react badly, keep up the bullying tactics and throw it away with an ill-judged action or comment the day before evictions. I've been on Susie since the last eviction but I've switched over to Mikey now for a free bet. If the momentum isn't there I'll switch back again, but there does seem to be 'something in the air' this week. Maybe.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow, it's nice to be on the right track for a change this series. It's flippy-floppy time again.  

*oddsflash*

Mikey: 1.73
Susie: 2.40
Imogen: 38.0
Jennie: 100.0

Ok, the nominees haven't been officially announced yet - they revealed Imogen was up for eviction before automated BB 'broke down', but I think the odds tell the full story here. The inside money is always on by this time.

Mikey and Susies' odds have flip-flopped because of three things: a) poll data coming in suggesting that Mikey has no real fan-base, b) his bullying, boorish recent behaviour in the house, and c) an appalling edit for him in tonight's show (I'll post it later if anyone wants it). It reads like a real statement of intent from Endemol.

I'm not saying he'll go, but at least it won't be a procession again. Exciting times!


----------



## story (Aug 1, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Mikey has no real fan-base, b) his bullying, boorish recent behaviour in the house, and c) an appalling edit for him in tonight's show (I'll post it later if anyone wants it). It reads like a real statement of intent from Endemol.




Yes please, Orangesandlemons


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 1, 2006)

*SPOILER*
Day 75
10.15am
Some of the housemates are in the bedroom. Yesterday Big Brother went on holiday. Aisleyne is in the Diary Room. She presses a button and Automated Big Brother requests, "please leave a Diary Room entry after the tone," She pleads, "let me out, I'm tired and I want to go into the shower."

Last night Glyn, Richard and Pete had a food fight and the house is a mess. Aisleyne is in the kitchen and tells Susie not to do the washing up. Aisleyne walks into the bedroom and tells the others, "it's gross out there. I told Susie not to do the dishes…I don't mind doing them…there are so many there." She walks back into the kitchen and tells Susie and Imogen, "it's disgusting" and describes the others as "immature…have some respect." They start washing the dishes up.

11.25am
Mikey is in the bathroom. Most of the housemates are in the garden. Richard works out that they only have around fourteen days left in the house. Pete can't believe it.
Aisleyne says, "my brain has cut off the outside world but recently it's coming back bit by bit." She admits she's beginning to think about friends she's missed. Susie agrees, but says she is really missing her friends and family more than ever.

12:59pm
Peter, Jennie and Richard are in the kitchen. Mikey and Aisleyne are in the bedroom. Today the housemates will nominate for the 9th time.

Richard is saying that he is surprised that Aisleyne didn't get involved in the food fight last night.

Aisleyne tells Mikey that "this is f*ck up ****, boy," referring to the fact that they have to nominate today.

1.17pm
All the housemates are gathered in the lounge for this week's automated nominations. The two or more housemates who receive the most nominations will face the public vote. The housemates are called to the Diary Room in alphabetical order.

3:37pm
Most of the Housemates are gathered in the lounge for this week's automated nominations.

Suzy is the final housemate to nominate and has been on hold in the Diary Room for 33 minutes.

5:41pm
Susie and Richard are in the kitchen and Susie is trying to work out how long Big Brother will carry on this "automated thing for."

Pete, Glyn & Mikey are at the dining table outside. Mikey tells Glyn that he is the greediest person he has ever met. Mikey asks Glyn if he can wrap up the food he hasn't eaten as a favour. Glyn says "no," and tells Mikey that he's "a lazy ****" but Mikey disagrees and tries to prove his point by taking Glyn's empty plate back to the kitchen.

5:54pm
Some of the housemates are by the pool. Pete, Mikey and Glyn are outside.

Mikey and Pete are sitting together on the beanbag pillows. Mikey says that they should stand up and walk off when Glyn sits down, just to wind him up. Pete agrees. Glyn comes to sit down and they stand up and walk off. "What are you doing that for?" he shouts over. "Oy you pricks," he adds. Pete comes back to speak to him and Glyn asks Pete if walking away was Mikey's idea. Pete admits that of course it was Mikey's idea.

Mikey comes back out into the garden and Glyn asks him if he has a problem. Mikey tells Glyn that it's fine when the joke is on other people but as soon as it's on Glyn, Glyn can't take it.

Imogen comments from the other side of the garden that Glyn may as well give up the argument because no-one will ever win against Mikey. Aisleyne disagrees, saying she thinks that she could win against him.

Mikey tells Glyn not to take everything to heart.

9:58pm
All the housemates are in the kitchen and living area. Big Brother has installed a telephone in the house so Big Brother can contact the housemates whilst away on holiday.

The phone rings. Mikey and Aisleyne rush to answer it. Mikey gets there first and Aisleyne moans at Mikey because she thinks he always gets to the phone first and never lets any one else have a chance. "It's always you Mikey," she tells him. Mikey tells her to "shut up." Big Brother tells Mikey that they are calling from Margate to check up on the house and its contents. Mikey tells them that they are looking after the house and that they cleared up today. Big Brother asks to talk to another housemate so he calls Aisleyne over. He then admits that he called her to the phone next in case she started crying over the fact she didn't pick up the phone. Aisleyne tells Big Brother that she doesn't like Automated Big Brother as she is a pain, and that she is not doing her job properly.

Aisleyne hands the phone to Imogen next. Aisleyne tells Mikey that she was only joking about being annoyed with him for answering the phone first but that he has turned it into a big deal. She says it's just something that she's noticed about him and she's not the only one who's noticed this.

10:37pm
Susie is Nowhere filing the dry skin off the soles of her feet.

Glyn, Mikey, Pete and Jennie have been playing drinking games in the kitchen for 8 minutes.

Aisleyne and Imogen are in the Bedroom saying that the house is really testing their patience and endurance now. Aisleyne says that Mikey keeps snapping all the time. She says that she didn't mean the comment about him always being first to answer the phone in a bad way, commenting, "what was all that about?" Imogen says that it's really hard to argue with Mikey. They agree that he has a habit of cutting them off half way through anything they say in an argument. Imogen says that Glyn and Mikey are her best friends in the house but her patience with Mikey is wearing thin.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 1, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Imogen just said 'What's a slumber party?'
> 
> Her thickness knows no bounds


here( Swales) they are called 'sleepovers' 
I have to admit I wasnt sure what one was until I was waaay into my teens( probaby from US movies!)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 1, 2006)

Still no BBLB announcement re: noms. We know that Imogen is officially up, no other news yet. Don't like this at all.
With that in mind I've jumped back on the other side of the sea-saw and backed Susie again. This is fun!


----------



## AllStarMe (Aug 1, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> here( Swales) they are called 'sleepovers'
> I have to admit I wasnt sure what one was until I was waaay into my teens( probaby from US movies!)


Yea, Id not heard the term "slumber party" until I was in my late teens! Sleepover was the term we used aswell...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 1, 2006)

Ok, I would now predict with some degree of certainty that Imogen, Mikey, Susie and Jennie ARE all up after all. Instead of revealing the noms on BBLB it would seem that something's going to happen at 10pm tonight, possibly featuring those names. There may or may not be a press release embargoed until that time. I haven't seen it.


----------



## Phenol (Aug 1, 2006)

"may or may not"   mmmmmmmm speculation or underground fact - come on O and M give us the juicey goss!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 1, 2006)

The HMs nominated are fact, I just don't know what they're going to do with them (no info out there yet).
I'm not sure THEY know yet to be honest.  
There's been speculation about double evictions etc etc, and there must be some reason why the noms were trailed on BBLB and then not announced.
I look forward to it with interest!

*oddsflash!*

Mikey: 1.52
Susie: 3.00 (!)
Imogen: 40.0
Jennie: 40.0


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 1, 2006)

Imogen's teeth are reeeeeaaally annoying me.    

Calm blue ocean. Calm blue ocean...


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 1, 2006)

Just scream at the tv, you'll feel better


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 1, 2006)

I thoroughly enjoyed Susie's diary room nightmare. After 45mins she sounded like she was channelling Tamsin Grieg being harrassed by Bernard Black in 'Black Books'.  
I'm also intrigued by what Jennie's 'sex up the bottom' thing is - must be impressive to earn a nomination! 

So it seems there's no twist after all. Why go to all the trouble of delaying the BBLB announcement and have the 'malfunction' this afternoon? They also announced noms to the HMs on the live feed just now, so no secrets there.
Sounds like they were thinking about doing something, checked out who looked likey to go and thought better of it. Was the aim to get Mikey out all along?


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 1, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I thoroughly enjoyed Susie's diary room nightmare.
> I'm also intrigued by what Jennie's 'sex up the bottom' thing is - must be impressive to earn a nomination!



Heh I enjoyed it too.  
I presumed jennie's rude word was "bugger".....


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 1, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Heh I enjoyed it too.
> I presumed jennie's rude word was "bugger".....



But she's a pound-in-the-pint-glass pub stripper for crying out loud! I can't believe she's never heard the word 'bugger' before!  

*oddsflash!*

There's been an orchestrated Betfair raid I think - there was carnage for 5 mins for no apparent reason and now Susie is odds-on fave again. I've been very lucky jumping onto the right side of the sea-saw thus far, so I think I'll even out and leave it as that. The polls still say Mikey will be evicted, so go figure - I'm assuming someone out there has better advance info than me:

Snoozy: 1.73
Tosca: 2.23
Dimogen: 32.0
Jennie-can't-think-of-a-nickname-yet: 50.0


----------



## Aravis (Aug 1, 2006)

Apparently the rude phrase is "fuck me up the arse" said as an expression of surprise.


----------



## story (Aug 2, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> But she's a pound-in-the-pint-glass pub stripper for crying out loud! I can't believe she's never heard the word 'bugger' before!



Yeah but she's reinvented herself, _a la_ My Fair Lady...

E2A Thanks for the spoiler earlier.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 2, 2006)

snoozie will go, she has to


----------



## Structaural (Aug 2, 2006)

I think Imogen is spared - automated bb supposedly said it was a malfunction... and they're not going to tell the HMs who's up for eviction until Friday. *yawn* (do I care?)






			
				Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> But she's a pound-in-the-pint-glass pub stripper for crying out loud! I can't believe she's never heard the word 'bugger' before!
> 
> *oddsflash!*
> 
> ...


----------



## foo (Aug 2, 2006)

caught up with this last night - imo it's got to be Susie (cup of tea) or Imogen. why can't it be both?? being as dull as those two are should be a crime.  

although saying this, a part of me finds Imogen's lack of intelligence/spark/vitality quite fascinating. i've never known anyone be so utterly void of personality. my son reckons she's got learning difficulties...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 2, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> I think Imogen is spared - automated bb supposedly said it was a malfunction... and they're not going to tell the HMs who's up for eviction until Friday. *yawn* (do I care?)



No, it is those four, and they do know they're up - BB told them on the live feed yesterday (I know you care really).

There was yet another flip-flop last night, and Mikey has stayed favourite to go ever since. His low odds reflect the edit he's likely to get tonight. I'm more or less even on both now but if I wasn't involved I'd say that Susie's price looks very tempting at the moment - Mikey knows he's up for eviction and will moderate his boorish behaviour accordingly for the important thurs/fri highlights shows (if he has an ounce of sense). Susie will just carry on being Susie...

*oddsflash!*

Tosca: 1.36
Snoozy: 3.8
Jennie-no-nickname: 80.0
Dimogen: 110.0


----------



## foo (Aug 2, 2006)

seems like it's only you and me who're a bit dubious about Pete, Orangesandlemons. 

it's not that i don't like him. i do well enough. i just don't like the way he is with women and find his lack of backbone incredibly frustrating (joining in with Mikey last night is a good example) the only time i enjoy watching him now, is when he gets on a bonkers one with Glyn. 

i don't think i actually _like_ any of them.


----------



## soonplus (Aug 2, 2006)

the problem with pete is... the truman show, man on the moon and even cable guy were quite good but after a while jim carrey gets tedious


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 2, 2006)

orme said:
			
		

> the problem with pete is... the truman show, man on the moon and even cable guy were quite good but after a while jim carrey gets tedious


Arf.  

Is this thread _still_ going?


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 2, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Is this thread _still_ going?



Nope


----------



## Apathy (Aug 2, 2006)

*Time to stick the house on this....*







Multi-eviction night in the south pole!!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 2, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> if I wasn't involved I'd say that Susie's price looks very tempting at the moment...






<hopes that's the case since that's the way I've gone>














....which probably means it isn't.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 2, 2006)

orme said:
			
		

> the problem with pete is... the truman show, man on the moon and even cable guy were quite good but after a while jim carrey gets tedious


You are completely wrong. Jim Carrey has never been funny and has always been tedious


----------



## lemontop (Aug 2, 2006)

Spiral's made a video to his 'So Sexy' song on BBLB  
Looking for a video of it. I'm sure it'll be on YouTube before long. It's quite something


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 2, 2006)

Apathy said:
			
		

> Multi-eviction night in the south pole!!



Nah, they should just tow it to somewhere completely random, like a island and leave it there. For ever


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 2, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> seems like it's only you and me who're a bit dubious about Pete, Orangesandlemons.
> 
> it's not that i don't like him. i do well enough. i just don't like the way he is with women and find his lack of backbone incredibly frustrating (joining in with Mikey last night is a good example) the only time i enjoy watching him now, is when he gets on a bonkers one with Glyn.
> 
> i don't think i actually _like_ any of them.



This has been my problem with the last few BB's. Since Jade in the final, there have been rare occasions where I like a housemate enough to want them to win. 

It's the same with this series since Nikki left. 

Pete is just nothing to me, he doesn't have any character, he doesn't make me laugh, he doesn't stand up for anything, he is just meh. 

And I agree with you about the girl thing, he does seem to jump from female to female and then wonder why they fall for him and they end up getting hurt.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 2, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> <hopes that's the case since that's the way I've gone>
> ....which probably means it isn't.



Oh feck, we're doomed!  

Well Tosca's price hit about 1.3 during the 'Mikey Massacre' show, and I think we're over the worst of it now. Susie insults the entire Welsh nation tomorrow (if shown) and Mikey makes friends with Imogen again, so theoretically the only way is up now.
I've actually gone all-in on Susie to go again now, so I'm hoping his price will rise over the next few days too.
Remember - TRADE IT this time.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 2, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Oh feck, we're doomed!
> 
> Well Tosca's price hit about 1.3 during the 'Mikey Massacre' show, and I think we're over the worst of it now. Susie insults the entire Welsh nation tomorrow (if shown) and Mikey makes friends with Imogen again, so theoretically the only way is up now.
> I've actually gone all-in on Susie to go again now, so I'm hoping his price will rise over the next few days too.
> Remember - TRADE IT this time.





Oh don't worry I will! 



<tries to remember not to forget to keep checking    >


Mikey really is a nightmare in the _last word_ department isn't he!


----------



## Miss Potter (Aug 2, 2006)

can i just say how much i enjoyed glyn's rendition of blink 182's "i miss you"


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 2, 2006)

I have to say that Glen nearly drowning in the bath with a can of Stella in his hands - AND FARTING IN TERROR AT THE SAME TIME - made me laugh quite a lot.


----------



## Rollem (Aug 3, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> seems like it's only you and me who're a bit dubious about Pete, Orangesandlemons.


and me (and we all know what a good judge of character i am...coughAslyienecough  )

i find him a bit dull. and he acts up WAY too much when in the diary room nominating, or on the eviction nights!

nice enough bloke, but dull like the rest of them

susie to go


----------



## Structaural (Aug 3, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> caught up with this last night - imo it's got to be Susie (cup of tea) or Imogen. why can't it be both?? being as dull as those two are should be a crime.
> 
> although saying this, a part of me finds Imogen's lack of intelligence/spark/vitality quite fascinating. i've never known anyone be so utterly void of personality. my son reckons she's got learning difficulties...



me and the missus were talking about this last night, we think she has so much narcissism (watch her near a mirror) that all her brain power is channelled into this mirror obsession - same applies to snoozy - have you ever seen a woman over 25 play with her hair quite so much? 
Winning Mizz Waeles would also give her the illusion that she doesn't need a personality because she's the most beautiful woman in the room (in her head). Both her and snoozy seem to have mild OCD as well regarding her reasons for nominating Jennie.
Snoozy in the diary room for 40 mins was the funniest thing in the HLs I saw last night (I'm always a day behind via UKNova). Anyone other HM would have enjoyed it and talked and danced through it, she just sits there getting more and more impatient barely concealing her fury, 
'I've got things to do' 
What? what have you got to do? make tea? brush your hair? 
She doesn't really go into the diary room much, she's too arrogant which fears showing any vulnerability.. well they nearly cracked her but she held it together, ignorance is bliss


----------



## Structaural (Aug 3, 2006)

snoozy gets them out for live tv:

http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/3637/susiestrippingonlivetv20zq1.jpg

warning nudity!


----------



## girasol (Aug 3, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> Snoozy in the diary room for 40 mins was the funniest thing in the HLs I saw last night (I'm always a day behind via UKNova). Anyone other HM would have enjoyed it and talked and danced through it, she just sits there getting more and more impatient barely concealing her fury



That was quite funny.  If I was BB I'd try and wind her up as much as possible, I'd love to see her get really irate! 

Get rid of Mikey, as Jenny put it so well: he's a dickhead.

I love Imogen's accent, keep her just for that.


----------



## Santino (Aug 3, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> snoozy gets them out for live tv:
> 
> http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/3637/susiestrippingonlivetv20zq1.jpg
> 
> warning nudity!


Her nipples don't match.


----------



## Structaural (Aug 3, 2006)

Alex B said:
			
		

> Her nipples don't match.



init, do you think she had one those breast jobs that requires the removal of the nipple?   

BTW that was from a LiveTV version of 'strip mastermind' - guess who lost?

and look she's playing with her hair!
http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/9900/susiestrippingonlivetv06cc7.jpg
here's all of 'em:

(that didn't work


----------



## Structaural (Aug 3, 2006)

go here:
http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/showthread.php?t=435621


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 3, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Oh feck, we're doomed!
> 
> Well Tosca's price hit about 1.3 during the 'Mikey Massacre' show, and I think we're over the worst of it now. Susie insults the entire Welsh nation tomorrow (if shown) and Mikey makes friends with Imogen again, so theoretically the only way is up now.
> I've actually gone all-in on Susie to go again now, so I'm hoping his price will rise over the next few days too.
> Remember - TRADE IT this time.



well they showed it when richard did it so hopefully they will show snoze doing it too


----------



## story (Aug 3, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I have to say that Glen nearly drowning in the bath with a can of Stella in his hands - AND FARTING IN TERROR AT THE SAME TIME - made me laugh quite a lot.




Can you imagine how proud his dear mama would have been at the sight of that?!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> That was quite funny.  If I was BB I'd try and wind her up as much as possible, I'd love to see her get really irate!
> 
> Get rid of Mikey, as Jenny put it so well: he's a dickhead.
> 
> I love Imogen's accent, keep her just for that.


Nah, Imogen's a preening shop window dummy - get rid!   

But I agree about Mikey, what a boorish knob-end he's turned out to be.  

And yeah, I feel that Susie is gradually becoming more interesting - there's clearly a wild quagmire of bitterness and thwarted ambition straining to break through the cellophane. Keep her in.  

And Jennie is teh FACE.


----------



## story (Aug 3, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> a wild quagmire of bitterness and thwarted ambition straining to break through the cellophane. Keep her in.




Yeeaahh


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 3, 2006)

I think I really like Jenny, she doesn't seem to get much coverage though.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 3, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> I think I really like Jenny, she doesn't seem to get much coverage though.


I like Jenny too.  
She seems very normal and likeable compared to the rest of the freaks.


----------



## miss giggles (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't like Jenny much, I think she's just an annoying argumentative teenager. I'm glad that people are finally realising what a sexist wanker Mikey is, I always thought he was a wrong un that lad.


----------



## Structaural (Aug 3, 2006)

Orangeandlemons - who's going tomorrow? Mikey or Suzie? what's the current odds?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 3, 2006)

hahahaa top task this week

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=2701&articleMask=1


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 3, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> Orangeandlemons - who's going tomorrow? Mikey or Suzie? what's the current odds?



I wouldn't like to say at the moment, polls suggest Mikey but it could be close.

Current *oddsflash!*

Tosca: 1.61
Snoozy: 2.76
Dimogen: 70.0
Jennie-no-nickname-yet: 130.0

That's as close as they've been all day. Assuming there's no huge story in the papers about Susie leaving her family for life as a high-class call-girl in London (and there may be!) I'd suggest there may be no further major changes in odds until tomorrow's spoiler becomes available. I haven't seen tonight's yet - it doubtless features both Susie annoying the Welsh and Mikey arguing with Glen.

*RUMOURS*

1) There's going to be a double eviction tomorrow. Source is a Sun chappie, so it could be reasonable.
2) There's going to be a big twist tomorrow involving a few ex-housemates. Source is a reliable 'mole' on ds.

I'm not sure if the two rumours are related, but all in all things could be quite interesting.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh, they've just announced the double eviction live on BBLB. We'll take that one as given then.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 4, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Oh, they've just announced the double eviction live on BBLB. We'll take that one as given then.




How does that affect for arguments sake - a £50.00 bet on snoozy before the double eviction was known?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 4, 2006)

I doubt it will affect it at all. Void or dead-heat rules if announced alphabetically or as a pair, but it shouldn't come to that. Normal eviction and then 'twist' eviction I should think.

The best info I can find about the ex-housemate thing is that it involves Nikki, Grace, Jonathan plus one other. Not sure how reliable that is tbh.

A bet on Susie may need to be balanced sharpish. Mikey's been argumentative three nights in a row now. 
Am all-green at the moment but a lot greener on Susie than Mikey. Hoping for some tabloid headlines tomorrow but if that doesn't happen I'll probably lump it all on Mikey, the daft Scouse piss-head.


----------



## Miss Potter (Aug 4, 2006)

so...an evicted HM is going to be voted back in tonight, according to the Sun:

attempting re-entry

Been done before, what's the point of it this time? Presumably the returner can't win, as with Tickle a couple of series back.


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 4, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> so...an evicted HM is going to be voted back in tonight, according to the Sun:
> 
> attempting re-entry
> 
> Been done before, what's the point of it this time? Presumably the returner can't win, as with Tickle a couple of series back.



Seems that this has been confirmed by Channel 4.

I assume the point of it is for ratings and to wind the remaining housemates up?


----------



## milesy (Aug 4, 2006)

i think they should just leave them in the hosue and turn the cameras off and forget about the whole thing until they either kill each other or break free.


----------



## dozzer (Aug 4, 2006)

Get Nikki Back!!

Get Nikki Back!!!


----------



## Rollem (Aug 4, 2006)

i think they should send grace back in (and fix the voting so imodim is not evicted  )


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 4, 2006)

This all sounds really, really stupid. Anyway, from what I can gather so far (some of this might be bollocks):
9 ex-HMs available to be voted back into the house-next-door - 4 will go. Shabba, Sezer, Dawn and George NOT to amongst them for obvious reasons. Unsure about Jonathon at the moment.
Live shows on monday and tuesday? Weird, as supposedly they're going in on wednesday. Not sure what they'll be doing in there, but should involve some kind of 'spying' mission. There's talk of a surveilance area.
One HM to be chosen to re-enter the house by the other HMs on friday. No word on how this is to be done yet.
Latest word is that the returned housemate WILL be eligible to win (and I assume that means the money). Personally I find that absolutely astonishing, and I'd imagine Endemol will backtrack very quickly if that is the case. This would effectively destroy what's left of the show's credibility.
No word yet on how the second evictee tonight is to be chosen.

*oddsflash - to win BB7!*

Petey: 1.25
Glen: 8.2
Nikki: 16.5
N.E. Other: 45.0
Dickie: 60.0
Dimogen: 140
Mikey: 410.0

LMFAO


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Glen: 8.2


GL*Y*N!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 4, 2006)

Go on, have a moan about the decimal odds. You know you want to.  
(ps, do you know anything about this farce tonight, OU?)


----------



## Philbc03 (Aug 4, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> i think they should send grace back in (and fix the voting so imodim is not evicted  )



Endemol are looking increasingly desperate with every passing show. Sending ex-housemates back? Oh please.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Go on, have a moan about the decimal odds. You know you want to.
> (ps, do you know anything about this farce tonight, OU?)


Haven't heard a whisper, honest


----------



## Belushi (Aug 4, 2006)

I aint seen BB since Grace was evicted, has anything exciting happened and is it worth me watching again?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2006)

No


----------



## Rollem (Aug 4, 2006)

no

i only watch the evictions now...


----------



## tarannau (Aug 4, 2006)

No. The best thing that can be said is that it's marginally more interesting than Love Island. 

Is this the end for BB? This thread, and O&L's sterling contributions, makes for far more interesting watching than the programme itself.


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 4, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> . This would effectively destroy what's left of the show's credibility.


----------



## Structaural (Aug 4, 2006)

I think I'll stop watching now and wait for the final night. Endemol are fucking clueless.


----------



## Structaural (Aug 4, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I wouldn't like to say at the moment, polls suggest Mikey but it could be close.
> 
> Current *oddsflash!*
> 
> ...



cheers, mate. So they'll both go now. Goodey.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 4, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> no
> 
> i only watch the evictions now...


I've never been a fan of eviction nights.

the best bits are ok though, sometimes bringing a tear to my eye


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 4, 2006)

Apparently this is the plan - 

"Tonight, just as they settle down and look ahead to their final two weeks in the house, Big Brother is springing a surprise on the six remaining housemates - FOUR of their beloved evictees are coming back to live just a stone's throw away in the secret house next door.

During tonight's live double eviction show at 10.00pm, at least EIGHT of the evicted housemates will return to the Big Brother compound. Grace, Jayne, Lea, Lisa, Michael, Nikki, Sam, Spiral - and the two recently evicted housemates - will all be back on the Big Brother stage and phone lines will open for viewers to vote for their FOUR favourite housemates to go back in to the secret house next door. 

The evicted housemates will then have five days to campaign for votes in the outside world before returning for a special live show hosted by Davina McCall next Wednesday 9 August. That night, the phone lines will close and the FOUR ex-housemates receiving the most votes will move into the house next door. 

But that's not all...two days later, on Friday11 August, straight after the main eviction, the housemates in the main house will have to choose just ONE of the evicted housemates to re-join them in the main house. That housemate will be able to live among them for the final week, and is eligible to win the series and the £100,000 prize."





So just after you've paid to vote Mikee out you can pay to vote him back in. What a load of horse crap, please give up Endemol you money grabbing bastards


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 4, 2006)

Heh. I was just about to post that.  
Yes, it's basically an admission of failure from brighter productions. Whoever designed the nomination twists this year should recieve their P45 forthwith - first Sezer, then Grace, then Nikki all sacrificed in bungled attempts to liven things up for short-term viewing gains. Useless. This is a blatant and transparent attempt to shove Nikki back in the house again. Nikki is now employed by Endemol and has a new series in pre-production by the way. Useful publicity for all concerned I guess...
The fact that an evicted HM can be voted back in again and possibly win destroys the concept of the show. Worse than that it fundamentally affects an important part of my livelihood. Are they in, are they out? Who the fuck knows now. RIP BB, and long live the new flesh.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 4, 2006)

Yeah, Heat magazine revealed that she has a series for E4 called...












.....wait for it........



















Nikki get a real job  

each episode she will try a different job. Cue much stroppiness and shouting from Little Miss Tantrum


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 4, 2006)

I'd love to see that with Pete instead of Nikki:
"BB7's Pete tries his hand at a series of real-life jobs with hilarious and unexpected consequences:

Ep 1: Pete becomes a London Underground station announcer.
Ep 2: Pete tries his luck as a pall-bearer.
Ep 3: Pete the horse-whisperer.
Ep 4: Pete the stealth fighter pilot.
Ep 5: Pete becomes the new voice of the speaking clock.
Ep 6: Pete takes a job at the local sperm bank."

I can't help but think they've missed a trick here.


----------



## Miss Potter (Aug 4, 2006)

I think it's fucking appalling what they're doing. I last voted Jayne out and I am not going to vote again. I think I'll watch this series to the end - simply as I've seen so much of it so far - but definitely not next year unless they have a serious rethink about how they're going to produce it.

I don't know how Davina can stand there enthusing about it all. It's bollocks.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 4, 2006)

Bit of a Mikey drift going on:

Mikey: 1.4 
Susie: 3.1

All the polls say Mikey, but there's usually one eviction where the punters get turned over. It's still unlikely, but I'd like it very much to be this one!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 4, 2006)

Bye Mikey!
(Didn't seem to be any insider money on this for a change - perhaps they're all too busy with this twist thing).


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Aug 4, 2006)

I reckon Susie will go out and Nikki and Lisa will go back in.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 4, 2006)

Mikey evicted with 48.5% of the vote, not even close. He really 'did a Victor' with all those arguments in the last three days. What a muppet.


----------



## Pot-Bellied Pig (Aug 4, 2006)

Best bit about Friday nights: 

Davina:"Big Brother house, this is Davina, you are live, please do not swear."

Pete: "Wankers!"


----------



## votisit (Aug 4, 2006)

Bye Suzie - she has spent 4 years and 4 grand to get on the show, Davina will be asking her why.  I wonder how exciting and riveting the interview will be


----------



## Miss Potter (Aug 4, 2006)

at least she's honest about her reaons for going in...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 4, 2006)

Susie was evicted with 59.4% of the vote. Absolute hatchet job in the interview, looks like they're getting their own back for Susie winning the golden ticket competition and being honest about her reasons for going in.
Why not ask her about being a stripper and the Robert Palmer vid Davina?
Anyway, I liked Susie. There, I've said it.


----------



## tommers (Aug 4, 2006)

what are the "legal reasons" that prevent sezer and bonneh being there?


----------



## pk (Aug 4, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> what are the "legal reasons" that prevent sezer and bonneh being there?



Sleazer's on a rape charge.

Bonnie's been arrested for concealing an offensive accent.


----------



## tommers (Aug 4, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Sleazer's on a rape charge.
> 
> Bonnie's been arrested for concealing an offensive accent.



i thought he was cleared of that before he went in?

she didn't conceal it very well.


----------



## Wookey (Aug 4, 2006)

A rape accusation, and I don't know about Bonneh. Illegally stupid, perhaps.


----------



## aqua (Aug 4, 2006)

ah you've all let me down, I came on here to find out why Bonnie can't be on 

come on guys, work harder


----------



## pk (Aug 4, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> i thought he was cleared of that before he went in?



This is a new one, since he was evicted.


----------



## tommers (Aug 4, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> This is a new one, since he was evicted.



really?  oh well, life continues to shock and surprise.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 4, 2006)

How come Susie goes and not Dimogen?  

Bet that's a cynical plot on behalf of Endemol to keep their male viewers.

I reckon Nikki might be going back in (tv commitments permitting ), maybe Grace, although it would be worth it to see Grace stuck in that house for 4 days and then kicked out again. 

Not Spiral, please.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 4, 2006)

Bonner 'legal reasons' *oddsflash!*

Knife attack on a 'hater': 1.45
Shoplifting hoodies from New Look: 2.34
Drunk and disorderly: 4.34
Sued by U2's Bono for copyright abuse: 10.5
Crimes against humanity: 150.0


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 4, 2006)

As far as I know, Sezer has been released on bail pending an investigation currently being made after an allegation of rape was made against him.

He's not eligible to go back in, is he?


----------



## pk (Aug 4, 2006)

No.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 4, 2006)

Ok, Bonner almost didn't get into the house because of charges relating to pizza theft!   
Perhaps they've upgraded the charges to kebab larceny or burgercide. Dunno, it's all very strange...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 4, 2006)

Someone must have word on why Bonner can't go back in. 

Hilarious - what a bunch they picked this year eh? 

EDIT- *sigh* too late ...

Pizza theft lmao!


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 4, 2006)

Nikki, Grace, Jayne and either Mikey or Lea to go back in.

I have no grudges with Endemol because I've never phone voted or placed a bet on the programme.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 4, 2006)

Bonnie is under investigation for fraud, apparently


----------



## Epico (Aug 4, 2006)

Pay money to vote them out, pay money to vote them back in again.  Why?!

This year has been by far the worst BB imho.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 4, 2006)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Bonnie is under investigation for fraud, apparently



I know the punchline to this one: the police saw her entrance video.  

"Ev'ryfin and ev'ryfin. I'm fun, I'm sexy..."


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 5, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Yeah, Heat magazine revealed that she has a series for E4 called...
> Nikki get a real job
> cue much stroppiness and shouting from Little Miss Tantrum


She was incredibly vile on big mouth last night and Russel sucking up to her was even worse. I completely fail to see what anyone sees in her, with all her ridiculous hysterics.
They have effectively destroyed my interest in BB this year with all this bollocks.


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 5, 2006)

I think Micheal was worse. Promising to shag Dickie. He was shamefully desperate.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 5, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> I think Micheal was worse. Promising to shag Dickie. He was shamefully desperate.


They are truly a hideous bunch.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 5, 2006)

I think it would be interesting to see Nikki go back in, not only because she has obviously become so big-headed since her departure believing the world loves her.


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 5, 2006)

It just occured to me while watching the repeat today, that Mikey really looks like Vince Noir. Also, I think I might fancy him a teeny little bit.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 5, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Mikey evicted with 48.5% of the vote, not even close. He really 'did a Victor' with all those arguments in the last three days. What a muppet.





<grumbles quietly>


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2006)

I watched the repeat earlier. I don't understand what they mean.

- 4 go in the other house ( I get that bit)

- x amount go into the real house ( is it one or more than one - confused )

- They can win outright (get that , though it seems a bit unfair to me)

- How do they decide who actually goes in (This is the biggest confusion of all. If its the public - surely that will take another week i.e too long. If its the real housemates then why is Nikky favourite as it seems to me she might not get picked)


----------



## soonplus (Aug 5, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> You are completely wrong. Jim Carrey has never been funny and has always been tedious


perhap, but andy kaufman _is_ vey funny and 'man on the moon' is a rather good film

(sorry about the back-tracking, but i felt this needed to be said)


----------



## Lisarocket (Aug 5, 2006)

It looks like Jenni has just won immunity from next weeks eviction in today's task. That must mean she'll be in the final  

It's not that i don't like her. She just wasn't in my wish list for the final...


----------



## exosculate (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Hylife (Aug 6, 2006)

alice band said:
			
		

> I think it's fucking appalling what they're doing. I last voted Jayne out and I am not going to vote again. I think I'll watch this series to the end - simply as I've seen so much of it so far - but definitely not next year unless they have a serious rethink about how they're going to produce it.
> 
> I don't know how Davina can stand there enthusing about it all. It's bollocks.




errr..........maybe Davina is enthusing about it because it's a job and she's being paid an obscene amount of money for doing it ??????


----------



## miss giggles (Aug 6, 2006)

This really has become bollocks now. The problem is, we've voted them of because we got bored of them. In the line up on Friday they already looked like has beens. 

Now that they've read all the press about them, they'll be soooo false when they go back in I can't belive any of them will be worth watching.

It's such a blatant attempt to get Nikki to win, I can't believe even the most die hard BB fans will buy this.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 6, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> She was incredibly vile on big mouth last night and Russel sucking up to her was even worse. I completely fail to see what anyone sees in her, with all her ridiculous hysterics.
> They have effectively destroyed my interest in BB this year with all this bollocks.



This is how I feel, I cannot for the life of me see why anyone would want to do anything other than break her stupid annoying whingy little face!


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 6, 2006)

I do find her extremely annoying. I think I've watched it slightly more since she left, purely because every time I turned BB on, she wasn't weeping or wailing or screaming or gnashing her teeth anymore.

I don't see it being commissioned for another year after this dismal failure.


----------



## agricola (Aug 6, 2006)

Nikki is only as annoying as Pete is, IMHO.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> I don't see it being commissioned for another year after this dismal failure.


Don't be silly, BB gets bigger and bigger ratings every year it is on.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 7, 2006)

Internet rumour would have it that Glyn is in for a tough time in the edit over the week, as Endemol's latest manipulation ensures the final comes down to Pete vs Nikki


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 7, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> This is how I feel, I cannot for the life of me see why anyone would want to do anything other than break her stupid annoying whingy little face!


hurray! I have an ally


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 7, 2006)

Nikki was perfectly bearable for me when she was first in there.

Now, if she went back, I think I might rip my own head off.


----------



## dozzer (Aug 7, 2006)

I put a bet on Nikki to win - it came in returns=£0, but if she goes back in and wins (which she wont) does that mean I my original bet stands?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 7, 2006)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Internet rumour would have it that Glyn is in for a tough time in the edit over the week, as Endemol's latest manipulation ensures the final comes down to Pete vs Nikki


Then we must all vote glyn to win


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 7, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I have to say that Glen nearly drowning in the bath with a can of Stella in his hands - AND FARTING IN TERROR AT THE SAME TIME - made me laugh quite a lot.




Oh man, that post just made me BWAAHAHAHHHAHAH! out loud at work!


----------



## soonplus (Aug 7, 2006)

pete's letter from home was particularly vile i thought, it even ended with his mother calling him 'perfect pete' as if coining for him a dickensian name appropriate to the dickensian pulling-of-heart-strings letter....
his estranged father returning and his mother forgiving him, grandpa feeling better watching him on the telly, his mother not needing to work in the factory for mr. bladdersplat, (i may have got carried away with that one, but she quit her job at a fast food place, as pete whimpered and jim carey-style over-acted repeating "that's what i did it for"...etc. cringe etc.

he covered all bases there i think, all he needs to do now is save poor timmy from the horrors of the workhouse, perhaps donate his rib cage so that orphan children can use it as monkey bars in their play area

wishy washy wanker

(i need to stop getting so angry at tv...)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 7, 2006)

dozzer said:
			
		

> I put a bet on Nikki to win - it came in returns=£0, but if she goes back in and wins (which she wont) does that mean I my original bet stands?



Depends - exchanges, yes.
Paddy Power - No.
Others - Maybe, check conditions.

It's causing a few problems to put it mildly (she won't win tho).


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 7, 2006)

she wont win whatever BB do unless they rig the vote


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 7, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Nikki was perfectly bearable for me when she was first in there.
> 
> Now, if she went back, I think I might rip my own head off.


I might join you.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 7, 2006)

orme said:
			
		

> pete's letter from home was particularly vile i thought, it even ended with his mother calling him 'perfect pete' as if coining for him a dickensian name appropriate to the dickensian pulling-of-heart-strings letter....
> his estranged father returning and his mother forgiving him, grandpa feeling better watching him on the telly, his mother not needing to work in the factory for mr. bladdersplat, (i may have got carried away with that one, but she quit her job at a fast food place, as pete whimpered and jim carey-style over-acted repeating "that's what i did it for"...etc. cringe etc.
> 
> he covered all bases there i think, all he needs to do now is save poor timmy from the horrors of the workhouse, perhaps donate his rib cage so that orphan children can use it as monkey bars in their play area
> ...



a bit harsh innit?


anyway what I did find quite sickening was that petes long lost dad suddenly gets in contact when pete is on the verge of winning £100,000 and the poor sod will probably fall for it  


just the type of thing my dad wold do tho , bt he would get a sharp fuck off


----------



## story (Aug 7, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Depends - exchanges, yes.
> Paddy Power - No.
> Others - Maybe, check conditions.
> 
> It's causing a few problems to put it mildly (she won't win tho).




Why won't Nikki win, Orangesandlemons?

(I mean, I don't think she will either, but you seem very certain and I'm interested to hear your angle...)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 7, 2006)

Pete's so far ahead of the oppo at the moment that resurrecting Mother Theresa and voting her in probably wouldn't dent his chances. The letter from home was practically a coronation.
Nikki's other hurdles: a) getting voted back into the HND (no problem to be fair) b) getting back into the main house (could be a major problem) and c) it's never as good the second time around. Nikki's fame and media opportunities on the outside will affect the way she reacts inside the house. She'll be 'playing a part' in a panto and will have lost the naive charm that partly excused her appalling tantrums. There's also the 'it's unfair' vote to think about - why should Nikki leave the house, freshen up, get an outside view and then head back revitalized to win £100,000 to spend at ChinaWhite?
Tickle going back in BB4 was a total anti-climax and I expect this to be little different - even if she makes in in.

Final round of noms today - the big question: has Ai!sleyne got enough noms to be put to the public vote (she's out if she has)? 50/50 at the moment, she's trading at 1.54 pre-announcement, Imogen at 4.1 and Richard at 9.0


----------



## tommers (Aug 7, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Final round of noms today - the big question: has Ai!sleyne got enough noms to be put to the public vote (she's out if she has)? 50/50 at the moment, she's trading at 1.54 pre-announcement, Imogen at 4.1 and Richard at 9.0



why is aisleyne so disliked?  I mean, she's a bit annoying and over-dramatic, bursts into hysterics at the drop of a hat, but that doesn't really make her any more irritating than any of the others.


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 7, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> why is aisleyne so disliked?  I mean, she's a bit annoying and over-dramatic, bursts into hysterics at the drop of a hat, but that doesn't really make her any more irritating than any of the others.



I want Aisleyne to win. She's much more interesting than Glyn or Pete. She's irritating but at least she has a backbone and isn't afraid of standing up for herself and others.


----------



## tommers (Aug 7, 2006)

Sadie said:
			
		

> I want Aisleyne to win. She's much more interesting than Glyn or Pete. She's irritating but at least she has a backbone and isn't afraid of standing up for herself and others.



yeah, that's what I mean.  why has there been loads of people chanting for her to go at the last few evictions?

I mean, she's no grace.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 7, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> yeah, that's what I mean.  why has there been loads of people chanting for her to go at the last few evictions?
> 
> I mean, she's no grace.




She is very fake - and people can smell it. She's gone from booming 'Know thyself' to a little girl lost - cringing at nominations because she's now so nice she ' really dwearly doesn't want to dooey wooey nasty things like that '


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 7, 2006)

I think it's unfair that Johnathon isn't up to go back in


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 7, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> She is very fake - and people can smell it. She's gone from booming 'Know thyself' to a little girl lost - cringing at nominations because she's now so nice she ' really dwearly doesn't want to dooey wooey nasty things like that '



Oh yeah shes back to big braahhvahhs yaaahdd again now too


----------



## miss giggles (Aug 7, 2006)

I think she's great, even if she does talk like Ali G.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 7, 2006)

Wasn't there the whole Aisleyne vs Nikki factionalism going on on the DS forum? Got pretty bloodthirsty for a while. I reckon that could have something to do with her being quite so disliked.

However, only a small proportion of people watching BB also frequent the forums, so it probably has more to do with the fact that people like to dislike cocky women.


----------



## agricola (Aug 7, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> a bit harsh innit?
> 
> 
> anyway what I did find quite sickening was that petes long lost dad suddenly gets in contact when pete is on the verge of winning £100,000 and the poor sod will probably fall for it
> ...



that, or it could be one more base he is trying to cover to ensure that he wins...


----------



## Georgie Porgie (Aug 8, 2006)

agricola said:
			
		

> that, or it could be one more base he is trying to cover to ensure that he wins...



He does it so well, doesn't he?


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 8, 2006)

Aisleyne was great last night. I was watching it with my sister and we were craking up. "Why does the human body.....belong....to an eyebrow?" 

At least she's a _character_ which is more than can be said for the rest of them in there. Whenever Pete is in the diary room I want to fall asleep, I don't think he's every done something which has made me laugh, surely it takes more than being nice to win Big Brother? I don't understand the Glyn obsession either..."ooh he's been on a journey..". Really? Because to me it just looks like he's turned into a perv.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 8, 2006)

So what about all this stuff in todays Daily Star?

ofcom says golden ticket was a swindle, people ar boycotting becuase they paid to evict people being put back in and that the shw is in crisis and maybe sold (possibley to ITV)??

I think it has been very rubbish this year. Putting new people in dilutes it far too much. And choosing awful people doesnt help either.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2006)

Nonsense - it's watched by millions - can't see why C4 would get rid of it.


----------



## suitgirl (Aug 8, 2006)

*Pete's letter was a lie*

or so these people say...http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/showthread.php?t=439576


----------



## Lisarocket (Aug 8, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Nonsense - it's watched by millions - can't see why C4 would get rid of it.



C4 may not want to get rid of it, but ITV are in talks with Endemol at the mo because they want it...


----------



## Structaural (Aug 8, 2006)

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news_detail.html?sku=288

it says that Snoozy and Nikki are top to go back in


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 8, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news_detail.html?sku=288
> 
> it says that Snoozy and Nikki are top to go back in



That's riddiculous. Who on earth would vote to put suzie back in the house


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2006)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> C4 may not want to get rid of it, but ITV are in talks with Endemol at the mo because they want it...


Heheh - ITV are so desperate, I bet they'd pay over the odds for it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> That's riddiculous. Who on earth would vote to put suzie back in the house


I'd love to see Snoozy get gunge tanked


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 8, 2006)

Doubtless there will be a photo from her clean-living past that will show her being drowned in something similar..


----------



## STFC (Aug 8, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> yeah, that's what I mean.  why has there been loads of people chanting for her to go at the last few evictions?
> 
> I mean, she's no grace.



Absolutely right, she's no grace whatsoever. I like what you did there.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 8, 2006)

Ok stupid work filter! an somebody keep me upto dates with the latest odds? Like around 4pm - 5pm!!!

Ta


----------



## souljacker (Aug 8, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> That's riddiculous. Who on earth would vote to put suzie back in the house



Her husband, 40,000 times.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 8, 2006)

did they show her husband on any of the post eviction interviews?


----------



## Structaural (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## electrogirl (Aug 8, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Heheh - ITV are so desperate, I bet they'd pay over the odds for it.



I don't think it would work on any channel but 4. Big Brother seems to have a wry sense of humour, that I'm sure ITV doesn't have.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2006)

paulhackett66 said:
			
		

> Doubtless there will be a photo from her clean-living past that will show her being drowned in something similar..




BWAHA!!!


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 8, 2006)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> I want Aisleyne to win. She's much more interesting than Glyn or Pete. She's irritating but at least she has a backbone and isn't afraid of standing up for herself and others.



I agree - I've never really understood why so many people hate her


----------



## STFC (Aug 8, 2006)

I haven't watched much lately, but Glynn going mad to the Baywatch theme tune last night was the funniest thing I've seen for ages. He was genuinely excited!


----------



## Georgie Porgie (Aug 8, 2006)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> Aisleyne was great last night. I was watching it with my sister and we were craking up. "Why does the human body.....belong....to an eyebrow?"
> 
> At least she's a _character_ which is more than can be said for the rest of them in there. Whenever Pete is in the diary room I want to fall asleep, I don't think he's every done something which has made me laugh, surely it takes more than being nice to win Big Brother? I don't understand the Glyn obsession either..."ooh he's been on a journey..". Really? Because to me it just looks like he's turned into a perv.



Don't agree about Aisleyne.. she's a bit too fake for my liking.

But absolutely agree about both Pete and Glynn. Mugging to camera has never really done it for me. And the only 'journey' that Glynn has been on is the one from unknown mediocrity to celebrated mediocrity.


----------



## foo (Aug 8, 2006)

orme said:
			
		

> pete's letter from home was particularly vile i thought, it even ended with his mother calling him 'perfect pete' as if coining for him a dickensian name appropriate to the dickensian pulling-of-heart-strings letter....
> his estranged father returning and his mother forgiving him, grandpa feeling better watching him on the telly, his mother not needing to work in the factory for mr. bladdersplat, (i may have got carried away with that one, but she quit her job at a fast food place, as pete whimpered and jim carey-style over-acted repeating "that's what i did it for"...etc. cringe etc.
> 
> he covered all bases there i think, all he needs to do now is save poor timmy from the horrors of the workhouse, perhaps donate his rib cage so that orphan children can use it as monkey bars in their play area
> ...



my feelings were a bit like this, though not quite so harsh   

i just didn't quite believe it somehow..... 

something just didn't ring true about the whole letter. i realise i could be wrong, and just be a cynical old bag.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2006)

My Brighton friends assure me that Pete is really genuine and is nicknamed Perfect Pete - he's a popular guy and everyone knows him cos he worked in The Concorde's cloakrooms


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 8, 2006)

I thought the same it was just too well penned, like it was designed for TV- Oh my poor pete Ive justhad to stop sob sob etc


----------



## foo (Aug 8, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> My Brighton friends assure me that Pete is really genuine and is nicknamed Perfect Pete - he's a popular guy and everyone knows him cos he worked in The Concorde's cloakrooms



well if he's _popular _and works at The _Concorde_...that's alright then.  

i daresay i might like him if i knew him from out and about. there's still some stuff (in comparison with the others) that i do still like about him. but i also think he's quite the manipulator and is playing a careful and clever game. 

i'm still not sure about the authenticity of all that stuff in the letter - but i reckon it's secured his win. 

tbh, Glyn is the only one entertaining me when i tune in anyway. and that's what i watch BB for - to be entertained by bonkers people in a bonkers situation.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Aug 8, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> tbh, Glyn is the only one entertaining me when i tune in anyway. and that's what i watch BB for - to be entertained by bonkers people in a bonkers situation.



Glyn makes me sick! Electrogirl (nice username)  is right. He just snuffles around being a perv.


----------



## foo (Aug 8, 2006)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> Glyn makes me sick! Electrogirl (nice username)  is right. He just snuffles around being a perv.



ah. does he? i probably haven't seen that. this BB hasn't been gripping me like other ones tbh. what i've enjoyed is Glyn's daft singing and general idiocy.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks like Richard vs Imogen!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Aug 8, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> ah. does he? i probably haven't seen that. this BB hasn't been gripping me like other ones tbh. what i've enjoyed is Glyn's daft singing and general idiocy.



Yeah , the puking on drink episode was great - like a memory of your first ever bad binge.

I like his enthusiam- doesn't seem forced just youthful joy. And his schoolboy liking of blondes with big tits, and he genuinely thinks that Leah is his perfect woman   but sort of


----------



## lemontop (Aug 8, 2006)

Anyone watching BBLB? It's awful. All the old housemates with new tans/ makeovers making their pleas to get back in. So cringeworthy. whoever gets in that house next door is going to be unbearable. Reckon it could be Nikki, Grace, Jayne and maybe Lea. No insider info, just a hunch !


----------



## Structaural (Aug 8, 2006)

I wondered if he had a little 'code' in his letter from his mum to tell him whether he was winning or not.... 

this might be the reason Snoozie is on the up: http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/showthread.php?t=440224&page=2&pp=25


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 8, 2006)

Good lord - someone finally nominated Pete  

Is Grace a horse or what! I hate that girl.


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 8, 2006)

Right, that's it. I find Pete incredibly inane, irritating, dull, weak, worthy. Please don't let him win.


----------



## tommers (Aug 8, 2006)

why have you changed your name?

what was wrong with sadie?


----------



## exosculate (Aug 8, 2006)

So Richards out then. How can that dull vacuous barbie pinhead beat the only half intelligent person in there. I don't know but she will.

<violently shakeths fisties>

p.s. - Oranges - where are you when we need an odds update of whose out and whose in?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh dear.

I can't stand Lea probably more than I can't stand Grace. 

And why oh why would people vote Mikey back in the week after voting the gormless gimp out?


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 8, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> why have you changed your name?
> 
> what was wrong with sadie?



various reasons.

Exsoculate, do you think Richard will really go over Imogen? I don't think so, I thought he was quite liked, she on the the other hand provides nothing but indifference for me.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 8, 2006)

grace has one of the nicest figures...
think i start watching bb now.


----------



## tommers (Aug 8, 2006)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> various reasons.



ooookay.  won't ask again.  

richard will stay.  surely?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 8, 2006)

So, everyone keeps saying Endemol are engineering it so Nikki goes back in the house, but if the current HMs have to pick from those 4 I don't think Nikki will get it.

Pete: either Lea or Nikki
Glyn: Mikey or Lea
Imogen: Mikey (if she stays)
Jenni: this is a tough one - maybe Lea?
Richard: Lea
Aisleyne: Lea? Or maybe Mikey?

So, that to me says it's either Mikey or Lea to go back in.

What do you reckon?

And why did they just show them in the Diary Room?????


----------



## ymu (Aug 8, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> So, everyone keeps saying Endemol are engineering it so Nikki goes back in the house, but if the current HMs have to pick from those 4 I don't think Nikki will get it.
> 
> Pete: either Lea or Nikki
> Glyn: Mikey or Lea
> ...



Aisleyne just said she wanted Nikki back ... Richard would be happy with either Lea or Nikki ... Pete really wants Nikki back. Glyn would want Lea over Mikey (same reason as he nominated Pete instead of Aisleyne). It'll be close between Nikki and Lea, but I think Nikki will get it.

Imogen will probably beat Richard in a negative vote. Who goes back in might depend on who gets evicted, if the decision is made by the remaining 5 housemates.

How the fuck did Grace and Mikey manage to get back in?


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 8, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> ooookay.  won't ask again.
> 
> richard will stay.  surely?



If I told you I'd have to kill you. 

I don't understand why they showed them in the diary room either, it's all a bit farcical. I hope they have to choose as a group because I think there is then more chance of Nikki going in, there's no point int hem wasting votes on Mikey.

I am enjoying the fact that Grace has been given a last chance to claw her way up to fame , only for it shortly to be ripped away again.

In the words of Nelson Muntz...HaHa.


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 8, 2006)

Also, when is Davina going to be sacked? She is actual crap. She doesn't ask the right questions and makes inane comments. "Did you see Aisleyne's face?!". Yes, yes I did Davina and she looked as shocked as everyone else. And what was that she shaid about Ash throwing a strop about the radio task? My cardigan has thrown bigger strops.

I'm getting upset about the bias against Aisleyne now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 8, 2006)

Yup, I've totally changed my ideas now (since reading digital spy):

Pete: Nikki or possibly Lea
Glyn: Lea or Mikey
Aisleyne: Nikki
Richard: Lea or Nikki
Jenni: will vote with Pete

Imogen (if she makes it through): Grace or Mikey

so, Nikki might just scrape it in. I would be happy with that. I can't stand Lea. And would write a second letter of complaint if Mikey or Grace got back in  

Of course, if HMs have to vote all together rather than alone in the DR it brings up another question - will they all follow like sheep the first voter, a la Vanessa from BB6.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 8, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Jenni: will vote with Pete



Nah, she fancies Pete so shes hardly going to want Nikki back so Pete can rekindle their romance. She'll get left out in the cold.

Looks like Imogen is the fav to go according to the latest odds.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 9, 2006)

I can see them all pandering to pete by voting nikki in (which will be hideous)
out of those four the only one i could cope with watching again is mikey.

I honestly dont see why it matters who stays or goes at this stage as its all over soon anyway.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 9, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> So Richards out then. How can that dull vacuous barbie pinhead beat the only half intelligent person in there. I don't know but she will.
> 
> <violently shakeths fisties>
> 
> p.s. - Oranges - where are you when we need an odds update of whose out and whose in?



Sorry, I've been out on the piss for two days.  

Noms very pleasing this week, it all hinged on Ai!sleyne not picking up enough votes. Somehow the drunked ghetto queen escaped again. Yay!
*oddsflash!*

Imo: 1.14
Dickie: 7.2

Seems not as cut and dried as the odds would suggest to me, but I'll wait for the polls and Welsh vote estimates.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 9, 2006)

My mate, who teaches at a school sister to the one Imogen attended, told me that her degree was obtained from the University of Worcester (a former college, not even, for those uni snobs on this thread, a former polytechnic).


----------



## Onslow (Aug 9, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> My mate, who teaches at a school sister to the one Imogen attended, told me that her degree was obtained from the University of Worcester (a former college, not even, for those uni snobs on this thread, a former polytechnic).



So


----------



## Kanda (Aug 9, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> My mate, who teaches at a school sister to the one Imogen attended, told me that her degree was obtained from the University of Worcester (a former college, not even, for those uni snobs on this thread, a former polytechnic).



And how does this statement seperate you from the alleged *Uni snobs* .....??? /boggle


----------



## lemontop (Aug 9, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> My mate, who teaches at a school sister to the one Imogen attended, told me that her degree was obtained from the University of Worcester (a former college, not even, for those uni snobs on this thread, a former polytechnic).



What the Dickens has that got to do with anything?!! 

Been watching a bit of the live feed this morning. The old house are going crazy with paranoia and conspiracy theories and are all convinced there's going to be an eviction tonight. The people in the house next door are discussing every single bloody task they did-over and over again! Not sure if they can't mention what they've been up to since being evicted or just that they have nothing else to say for themselves. God knows why Mikey's back other than a bit of stuff for Gracie. He's following old shiny horseface around like a lapdog.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 9, 2006)

Grace. Must. Die.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 9, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Grace. Must. Die.



And be turned into glue..


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 9, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> My mate, who teaches at a school sister to the one Imogen attended, told me that her degree was obtained from the University of Worcester (a former college, not even, for those uni snobs on this thread, a former polytechnic).




Proof that having a degree doesn't necessarily mean the recipient is intelligent...on the contrary, she is incredibly thick and probably cheated her exams.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 9, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Good lord - someone finally nominated Pete
> 
> Is Grace a horse or what! I hate that girl.



She's horrid!


----------



## Onslow (Aug 9, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Proof that having a degree doesn't necessarily mean the recipient is intelligent...on the contrary, she is incredibly thick and probably cheated her exams.




The college i work at offers degrees credited by other universities, and there isnt anything easier about them atall.

You still come out with a BA in whatever, or a Bsc in something or other, comprable to what you would end up with if you had attended a red brick or poly.

Think its proof that certain degrees have been dumbed down more than anything else.


----------



## sparkling (Aug 9, 2006)

Onslow said:
			
		

> The college i work at offers degrees credited by other universities, and there isnt anything easier about them atall.
> 
> You still come out with a BA in whatever, or a Bsc in something or other, comprable to what you would end up with if you had attended a red brick or poly.
> 
> Think its proof that certain degrees have been dumbed down more than anything else.




It shouldn't be.  It might be an indication that degrees are not just for the elite but rather are accessible to those people who can show they can produce work of a particular standard.


Having said that Imogen has done nothing to show that she has a brain at all.  All she ever does is lie around saying 'know what you mean babe' in that dreamy whiney voice.  Hope she goes this week.


----------



## bellator (Aug 9, 2006)

Will Glyn be up for eviction on Friday now? He is going to be punished for climbing the wall and shouting through to the HND via diary room.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 9, 2006)

richard and imogen have gone into the house next door, and will stay there til friday.


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 9, 2006)

I wish the housemates next door would stop talking about Aisleyne, they sound like right nobbers.

Aisleyne to win! Know yourself!


----------



## fogbat (Aug 9, 2006)

Christ, Imogen is thick and tedious.

From her audition interview "I've got a degree, which is more than what most people have got!"
Obviously it wasn't one in English.  

In case it hasn't been mentioned so far. From Private Eye's Dumb Britain column:

Q: In what year did man first land on the moon?
Imogen: 1903

Q: In Roman numerals, what does "L" stand for?
Imogen: Laughing.

Q: How many days are there in a leap year?
Imogen: There are 365 days in a normal year...[much agonising]...so...260.

She's thick and unpleasant, and assumes everyone else is behaving at her vile level.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh, and it's fascinating to watch those housemates who've returned to the house.

Some of them have barely left the house, but all of them are filled with a load of "Do you know who I am!?" self-important bullshit.  

Roll on a few weeks' time...


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 9, 2006)

She's boring but I wouldn't call her unpleasant. To be honest I find her strangely interesting because I find it hard to believe someone can be that vacuous.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 9, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Grace. Must. Die.



i love grace. i think she's cool. 
she's entertaining and i like the way she bitches and makes other wankers turn into negative wankers.

grace to win!!! 
pete to die!!!!!! he's fuckin' boring as dog tits.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 9, 2006)

Glyn is a tit. 

A big stupid tit.

That is all ...


----------



## sonik (Aug 9, 2006)

Grace will never learn, shes been out of the house, what, four weeks? and yet she still goes straight back in there and bitches people up, i'm with the Priest on this


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 9, 2006)

Grace is the epitome of those girls at school who would intimidate other girls by bitching about them and making them feel like shite. She sends shivers down my spine thinking about how vile she is.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 9, 2006)

Gah, I know I've missed a day or two but this house next door nonsense really isn't working for me. It's all way too post-modern and self-referencing. BB is not a complicated concept. You stand and fall by the quality of your housemates and tasks. They've failed to produce a good series, but the excellent viewing figures will unfortunately mean we're due for more of the same next year. Anyway, terrible jump-the-shark twist imo. If I wanted to see Grace again I'd read a copy of heat in the queue at Chinawhite.

In other news, Imogen's eviction is seen as inevitable by all the polls and tipsters. They're more than likely right, but a probable low turnout and the fabled (and possibly non-existent) Welsh block vote may give a glimmer of hope to long-odds Richard backers.

Immy: 1.07
Dickie: 15.0


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 9, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> richard and imogen have gone into the house next door, and will stay there til friday.





wow ...is that on the live feed ???


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 9, 2006)

moonsi til said:
			
		

> wow ...is that on the live feed ???



Yup. Just seem on BBBM that Nikki has confronted Richard about "the plastics" jibes....he was very embarrassed, v.cringeworthy.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 9, 2006)

ah the 'freaks' and the 'plastics'...I thought that was quite witty. I also think that Russell Brand has fat thighs. Or could be the TV putting 10lbs on him.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 10, 2006)

PMSL anyone got any ideas on Glyns Punnishment?
I dont believe they will automatically evict him, they need him in, hes watchable


----------



## Apathy (Aug 10, 2006)

Glyn missed Grace like mad.

for some reason or other

strange lad, hope he wins


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 10, 2006)

Hes obviously spent the last weeks fantasising over her once he realised Imogen wasnt going to shag him and he didnt fancy squaring up to Jennies boyfriend

Bless him


----------



## aqua (Aug 10, 2006)

bless him? I thought he was an obnoxious twat last night and has completed killed off any support he had from our house

stupid jumped up little wanker

and as for the HND, are endemol that fucking desparate? its a fucking joke


----------



## Structaural (Aug 10, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> It shouldn't be.  It might be an indication that degrees are not just for the elite but rather are accessible to those people who can show they can produce work of a particular standard.
> 
> 
> Having said that Imogen has done nothing to show that she has a brain at all.  All she ever does is lie around saying 'know what you mean babe' in that dreamy whiney voice.  Hope she goes this week.



Her 'jingle' was the most cringeworthy thing I've seen all week. She only said four words over and over in a higher and higher voice. Hot Gossip, Imogen and Big Brother. Thicker than welsh pig poo.


----------



## tommers (Aug 10, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> Her 'jingle' was the most cringeworthy thing I've seen all week. She only said four words over and over in a higher and higher voice. Hot Gossip, Imogen and Big Brother. Thicker than welsh pig poo.



that's five words.


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 10, 2006)

So Pete now _really_ fancies Nikki? Even though he's spent the past 2 weeks whispering coy sweet nothings about Jennie.  

He obviously just needs people to like him, and with girls, that means fancying him.The more I think about it the more I think he's a vindictive weasel.


----------



## sparkling (Aug 10, 2006)

I thought Glyn was quite sweet in how he stuck up for Grace and climbed the wall literally to get to the HND.

I also warmed to Imogen in the way she told Glyn off...she actually gets quite maternal about him and I like this aspect of her.


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 10, 2006)

sonik said:
			
		

> Grace will never learn, shes been out of the house, what, four weeks? and yet she still goes straight back in there and bitches people up, i'm with the Priest on this



and Nikki too.  Turned into a right little madam and so up her own arse.  I really hope she doesn't voted back in the main house.  That will show her she's not as great as she thinks she is


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 10, 2006)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> Grace is the epitome of those girls at school who would intimidate other girls by bitching about them and making them feel like shite. She sends shivers down my spine thinking about how vile she is.



totally.....dancing school was a hideous teenage experience for me due to girls like Grace


----------



## STFC (Aug 10, 2006)

fogbat said:
			
		

> Christ, Imogen is thick and tedious.



Has anyone else noticed that she doesn't actually say anything? She never initiates a conversation, or adds anything whatsoever. She just agrees with whatever the other person says, "Yeah, that's right babes...". I can't work out whether she really is that dull and lacking in communication skills, or whether she's actually very clever, and is drawing information from others without them realising.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2006)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> So Pete now _really_ fancies Nikki? Even though he's spent the past 2 weeks whispering coy sweet nothings about Jennie.
> 
> He obviously just needs people to like him, and with girls, that means fancying him.The more I think about it the more I think he's a vindictive weasel.


sp very bitter .. about some one you have never met.. hmmmm ...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2006)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> and Nikki too.  Turned into a right little madam and so up her own arse.  I really hope she doesn't voted back in the main house.  That will show her she's not as great as she thinks she is


turne d... turned ... have you not been watcing the same thing i have this is the most vile human on the planet she's an utter waste of dna... really the only beinfit for us of having her in there is that she may well slip quicker off the radar once people reaslise this brat cannot behave like a normal human being on any level... i'm hoping she ends up back in the lidl check out she came from ...


----------



## foo (Aug 10, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> have you not been watcing the same thing i have this is the most vile human on the planet she's an utter waste of dna... really the only beinfit for us of having her in there is that she may well slip quicker off the radar once people reaslise this brat cannot behave like a normal human being on any level... i'm hoping she ends up back in the lidl check out she came from ...



...very bitter about somebody you have never met...hmmm...


----------



## pootle (Aug 10, 2006)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> Yup. Just seem on BBBM that Nikki has confronted Richard about "the plastics" jibes....he was very embarrassed, v.cringeworthy.



I hope someone calls Nikki on her infinitely more mean and masty jibes about plenty of other people i.e. calling Sam a man beast, saying that she hates Aislyene, and looking as Aisleyne makes her want to vomit.    Why is Nikki so fucking unpleasant about Aisleyne, when Aisleyne has done nothing to her, and is really keen for her to come back? Could it be because Top Dog Grace doesn't like her, and Nikki wants to be in Grace's mean girls gang?

To be fair, the plastics tag was pretty justified and spot on...some of Grace and Nikki's bitching is down right nasty and uncalled for.


----------



## foo (Aug 10, 2006)

i've championed Nikki for her madness, fabulous tantrums and excellent facial expressions. 

but i couldn't stand her last night - and thought she and grace were revolting.


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 10, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> I hope someone calls Nikki on her infinitely more mean and masty jibes about plenty of other people i.e. calling Sam a man beast, saying that she hates Aislyene, and looking as Aisleyne makes her want to vomit.    Why is Nikki so fucking unpleasant about Aisleyne, when Aisleyne has done nothing to her, and is really keen for her to come back? Could it be because Top Dog Grace doesn't like her, and Nikki wants to be in Grace's mean girls gang?
> 
> To be fair, the plastics tag was pretty justified and spot on...some of Grace and Nikki's bitching is down right nasty and uncalled for.



It would be great if Aisleyne won BB.  Could you just imagine Nikki and Grace's faces!!!


----------



## pootle (Aug 10, 2006)

Now see, I don't really want Aisleyne to win either.  I liked her, and the way she stood up to people, and hasn't been that vile to people when she could be more than justified.  The constant screeching and screaming and her hand wringing and weeping and wailing over nominations though have driven me to distraction.

I do however, feel pretty sorry for the treatment she's been getting.  I mean, if it wasn't for aisleyne, jennie and spiral wouldn't even be in the BB House, and look how they spoken about her, and of course, she's done nothing to deserve the bile she's getting from Grace and Nikki...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 10, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> I thought Glyn was quite sweet in how he stuck up for Grace and climbed the wall literally to get to the HND.
> 
> I also warmed to Imogen in the way she told Glyn off...she actually gets quite maternal about him and I like this aspect of her.



I thought so too
did anyone else noticed how she immediately slipped into frantic pleadings in welsh
Shes definitely 1st language welsh and It made me laugh lots


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 10, 2006)

I would love for either Aisleyne or Richard to win.  

Imogen - way too boring, can't understand how she's lasted this long.

Pete - very sneaky.  Playing a very clever game the way he latches on to women and them drops them for the next one depending on who seems to be more popular with the public.  First Lea when she avoided several evictions, then Nikki, then Jenni and now back to Nikki

Glyn - Bit of an idiot and does my head in

Jenni - never like her.  Can't really work her out

I think that Aisleyne and Richard are the only two who are not really putting on an act.  Plus an added bonus is that if Aisleyne or Richard win it would really, really wind up Nikki and Grace


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 10, 2006)

Everyone is moaning but lasts night BB was the best in weeks.  Beats watching Pete sulk, Aisleyne go incresingly insane about being booed and Jennie float under the radar which is what we would have had otherwise.

Nikkis impression of Pete had me laughing out loud for the first time in ages.  If she went into the house, within a week she would probably be best friends with Aisleyne (who should get over the water thing, Susie probably has).

The knives are out for Imogen but I think she is quite sweet...and obviously gorgeous.  Richard is better though.


----------



## STFC (Aug 10, 2006)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> I think that Aisleyne and Richard are the only two who are not really putting on an act.



What about Aisleyne's Ali(son) G act? Does anyone know her background? I can't help thinking she's a poor little rich girl trying to be "street".


----------



## pootle (Aug 10, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Nikkis impression of Pete had me laughing out loud for the first time in ages.  If she went into the house, within a week she would probably be best friends with Aisleyne




Er? Have you actually watched BB this year? When Nikkin was in the house, time and time again she moaned about how awful and mean Aisleyne was to her, to all the other housemates, who often pointed out gently it was all in her head.  

Time and time again, Aisleyne, sensing stuff was up tried to sit down with Nikki and sort things out, even though she hadn't done anything. A few hours later, Nikki would be moaning and whining again about how awful Aisleyne was...Nikki hates Aisleyne, for no good reason


----------



## tarannau (Aug 10, 2006)

Is anyone wishing for a strange collision of current events and the BB house?

I, for one, keep hoping that the twist would be that the whole 2 houselots of them have been secretly moved to a site somewhere in Southern Lebanon. That'd add the right kind of drama...


Fuck's sake, the only good thing was that they got rid of the vacuous nightmare of Nikki. And then they bring her back again, only a strangely even more unpleasant, stupid version.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2006)

*i knew someone would say it*




			
				foo said:
			
		

> ...very bitter about somebody you have never met...hmmm...


true although seeing as she's a freind of a friend the chances are signifcantly higher (tho clearly i'll take every precaution that this NEVER happens )


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 10, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> sp very bitter .. about some one you have never met.. hmmmm ...



That's what big brother is about you oddball. What's the chin stroking "mmmmm" about?

Oh but it's ok for you because Nikki is "a friend of a friend"...you're


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 10, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> did anyone else noticed how she immediately slipped into frantic pleadings in welsh
> Shes definitely 1st language welsh and It made me laugh lots



I love it when Glynn and Imogen talk to each other in welsh. I'm voting for Richard to go on Friday, if Imogen goes Glyn won't have anyone  to converse in welsh with during the final week


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 10, 2006)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> That's what big brother is about you oddball. What's the chin stroking "mmmmm" about?
> 
> Oh but it's ok for you because Nikki is "a friend of a friend"...you're


SOHF


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 10, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> Er? Have you actually watched BB this year? When Nikkin was in the house, time and time again she moaned about how awful and mean Aisleyne was to her, to all the other housemates, who often pointed out gently it was all in her head.
> 
> Time and time again, Aisleyne, sensing stuff was up tried to sit down with Nikki and sort things out, even though she hadn't done anything. A few hours later, Nikki would be moaning and whining again about how awful Aisleyne was...Nikki hates Aisleyne, for no good reason




As far as I recall it was because Pete and Aisleyne were getting closer...it seemed liek Nikki didn't _really_ have a _proper_ problem with Ai!s, she just couldn't bear being jealous. 

I really pitied her at that time, cuz I could  empathise about feeling like shite cuz the person you fancy fancies soemone else, and you keep accidentally fucking up. BUt that lasted for about 2 days


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 10, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> SOHF


Ah it was meant to be funny. snarf.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 10, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> Er? Have you actually watched BB this year? When Nikkin was in the house, time and time again she moaned about how awful and mean Aisleyne was to her, to all the other housemates, who often pointed out gently it was all in her head.
> 
> Time and time again, Aisleyne, sensing stuff was up tried to sit down with Nikki and sort things out, even though she hadn't done anything. A few hours later, Nikki would be moaning and whining again about how awful Aisleyne was...Nikki hates Aisleyne, for no good reason



Yes I've watched it this year, whats your point?

Nikki probably doesn't have a good reason to dislike Aisleyne but it's her prerogative if she wants to.  Jayne was the one telling Nikki how terrible Aisleyne was and Nikki had bonded better with her.  A lot of Aisleynes behaviour/speech is grating, same as Nikki so anyone is justified disliking her if they wish.  If they were locked together for a week with no one to influence Nikki they would end up as friends because Nikki is easily led.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 10, 2006)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> Pete - very sneaky.  Playing a very clever game the way he latches on to women and them drops them for the next one depending on who seems to be more popular with the public.  First Lea when she avoided several evictions, then Nikki, then Jenni and now back to Nikki



Well he has been trying to get on the show for years. 
I think his tourettes have proved to be a useful smokescreen to cover up his sneakier side.


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Pete's tics get on my nerves, i think it's just because i don't like him and what he's saying is normally reallly dull anyway so his tweeting just prolongs it.


----------



## Lisarocket (Aug 10, 2006)

Did anyone see the story in the sun about the parrot that's a Pete fan?  There's a link to a clip of it saying wankers  I saw it on Digital Spy btw, not the Sun before you say anyfink  

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2003230001-2006360559,00.html


----------



## Celt (Aug 10, 2006)

I was quite pleased to see Glyn speaking up for what he believed (even if he was wrong and grace is just a mouthy madam) and his break accross the roof to the HND, It is all getting a bit tense  Imogen is very bland and even though I am welsh I wouldn't vote for her.

Nikki - There was something very odd about the lower part of her face, either the make up was rather too dark or she was hiding a 5 o'clock shadow (now that would be an interesting twist Nikki actually a bloke )  she is pretty odd.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 10, 2006)

Ok, so Grace is going into the main house at midnight tonight for 21mins because it's her... 21st birthday. It seems the producers want a mini 'fight night 2' with her and Ai!sleyne without having to go to all the trouble of having her voted into the main house. Having your cake and eating it springs to mind.
Happily on the live feed Ai!sleyne has complained about having a migrane and is intending to go to bed early. Hopefully Endemol's latest absurd 'cunning plan' will be a complete damp squib and Grace will be sat around talking to Glyn for a few minutes before traipsing back to the other house. 

What else?

So the returning HM twist was obviously designed to get Nikki back into the main house. One could see Glen's friday punishment as being most likely not allowed to vote someone back in - because he wouldn't pick Nikki.
However, a more interesting alternate theory that's been doing the rounds is that Endemol have been taken unaware and completely underestimated the outrage (or rather 'outrage') surrounding the re-introduction of the HMs. There will be a further twist after the latest 'eviction' which will result in the evictee being added to the roster - Imogen (most likely) could be voted back into the main house again. While people see Nikki as having a good chance of winning (she doesn't really) Imogen has no realistic chance. The idea is that the HMs will likely vote Imogen back in as a compromise. The flak over the £100,000 will theoretically subside a bit.
Sounds bonkers? Yep, but they've made such a pig's ear of things so far that nothing would amaze me really. The fact that there's been no Pete/Nikki re-union yet (in the style of the Grace/Ai!sleyne fight later tonight) indicates that it probably won't happen unfortunately - they need that scene at all costs.  

Immy: 1.04
Dickie: 21.0 

Immy will probably go, but those odds are absurd.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Aug 10, 2006)

it's really crap how they're treating ashleyne -whatever - divina is so biased agasint her and this grace/nikki stuff. It's kind of sick...and not in a hip hop kid way. I think emandol are really going for her, it's like shes being bullied by a tv program  

Some people might find her annoying but she seems harmless enough to me. anyone acting "street" is abit twattish but er, like spirol wasnt 10 thousand times worse.


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> it's really crap how they're treating ashleyne -whatever - divina is so biased agasint her and this grace/nikki stuff. It's kind of sick...and not in a hip hop kid way. I think emandol are really going for her, it's like shes being bullied by a tv program
> 
> Some people might find her annoying but she seems harmless enough to me. anyone acting "street" is abit twattish but er, like spirol wasnt 10 thousand times worse.



I concur, I don't understand why they're ok about Richard calling them plastics and horse-face but yet have some irrational hatred for Aisleyne. They can't seem to stop talking about it..it's very sad. Davina can bugger off anyway, she doesn't have a clue.


----------



## tommers (Aug 10, 2006)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> Some people might find her annoying but she seems harmless enough to me. anyone acting "street" is abit twattish but er, like spirol wasnt 10 thousand times worse.



indeed.  and he had a nasty temper, funny attitudes to women, the personality of a 14 year old and probably verucas or something.


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Nikki has ruined her legacy by going back in. Everything she does seems like playing up now, even if it's not. It's cringeworthy, not funny anymore.


----------



## tommers (Aug 10, 2006)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> Nikki has ruined her legacy by going back in. Everything she does seems like playing up now, even if it's not. It's cringeworthy, not funny anymore.



yeah I was just shouting at her.  

it's not natural any more.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 10, 2006)

Worst episode yet. The series jumped the shark last friday, and Nikki donned the water-skis tonight. Very, very predictably too.
What kind of idiots are they employing these days? I could do that. Easy. Gissa job.   

It's just struck me that of the TEN housemates left only Richard, Imogen, Pete and Glen have no knowledge of the outside world. Um, doesn't that sort of ruin the central premise of BB that they're all stuck in a house together WITH NO OUTSIDE CONTACT?  

Muppets.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 11, 2006)

Nikki is viler second time around andvery boring
shows that she WAS voted out when she'd reached the end of her usefulness in there/entertainment value NIL

switch on to E4 now folks, grace is going in..........


----------



## exosculate (Aug 11, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> It's just struck me that of the TEN housemates left only Richard, Imogen, Pete and Glen have no knowledge of the outside world. Um, doesn't that sort of ruin the central premise of BB that they're all stuck in a house together WITH NO OUTSIDE CONTACT?
> 
> Muppets.




And Imogen and Richard are becoming aware about stuff now too...sort of. They have both already learned stuff they shouldn't know anyway.

Ridiculous I agree.

Nice analysis again Oranges - I'd employ ya.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 11, 2006)

OOOOooooo Grace going in.....


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Heh. Utter anticlimax.  
So basically Grace spent 20mins telling Glen about 'outside world' stuff - how popular he is on the outside, ideas about increasing his popularity, his 'journey', that kind of thing. Jennie was completely blanked. Ai!sleyne got in one good hit but was rebuffed with a blatant lie about Susie being 'exposed' outside the house. Aside from that they largely avoided each other.
Pete hid in the bedroom and pretended to be asleep. Worst BB winner since Cameron imo.

Winners (unedited version): Ai!sleyne, Jennie.
Losers: Pete, Glen, Grace, Endemol.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 11, 2006)

I agree, notice how they intentionally cut huge sections of the sound so nobody really knew what was being said
Icannot believe it was for swearing since grace used the word fuck several times uncut when being swung round by Glyn


----------



## milesy (Aug 11, 2006)

i can't watch it now that those cunts grace and nikki and lea are back in.


----------



## milesy (Aug 11, 2006)

and glyn is a prick.


----------



## aqua (Aug 11, 2006)

I've reached a whole new level of disinterest with this now

endemol - you're a useless bunch of twats


----------



## sparkling (Aug 11, 2006)

I know its the night before last now but the first night Grace and Mickey were in bed really made me laugh.

Mickey 'Its hard'

Grace 'What is?'  <shock horror> 

Mickey 'Its so hard....being in here with you'

Maybe its my smutty mind but it really made me laugh.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 11, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> i can't watch it now that those cunts grace and nikki and lea are back in.



I've washed one hand of it (which was easier in the old days, grab some soap and play with it, now we have Palmolive Nourishing juice and I have to squeeze it out and then dance my fingers like Opus III) but can't resist tuning in, I actually felt quite depressed watching those cunts bitching about Ash.

It might be best if I just switched off, I severely dislike a lot of these cunts, even "head boy" (wtf is all that about?) Glyn is a nutter when bladdered, the climbing I liked but the "Grace I miss yooooo" nonsense was cringe city.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 11, 2006)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> Nikki has ruined her legacy by going back in. Everything she does seems like playing up now, even if it's not. It's cringeworthy, not funny anymore.


was she ever funny?  

The grossest thing about last nights show for me was them talking about which photoshoot they enjoyed the best. The whole concept has become such a farce now.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 11, 2006)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> it's really crap how they're treating ashleyne -whatever - divina is so biased agasint her and this grace/nikki stuff. It's kind of sick...and not in a hip hop kid way. I think emandol are really going for her, it's like shes being bullied by a tv program
> 
> Some people might find her annoying but she seems harmless enough to me. anyone acting "street" is abit twattish but er, like spirol wasnt 10 thousand times worse.



How is davina biased against her?

And I wish she would get over 'Watergate'.  As she would say..... 'Boring'.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 11, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> and glyn is a prick.


Seconded. 

Irritating, irritating, irritating.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 11, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> was she ever funny?
> 
> The grossest thing about last nights show for me was them talking about which photoshoot they enjoyed the best. The whole concept has become such a farce now.



It has been for a few years now, maybe even from series two onwards it's been about "exposure" as Susie had it, for a lot of HMs*, plus the odd gen one like Pete who wants the money for his mum and shit.

It's a vehicle for the fame-obsessed cocksuckers, which it was always going to turn into I guess, a money-making exercise.


*not counting the boring year which didn't seem to be about anything for anyone


----------



## Structaural (Aug 11, 2006)

We've managed to not watch it two nights in a row. It was easier than we thought. (Easier for me I just went and booted up eve-online


----------



## hektik (Aug 11, 2006)

the whole aisleyne thing looks like pure jealousy on the part of grace and nikki: nikki hates her because she got a bit close to pete, and i think because she was easily led by others in the house; and grace hates her simply because aisleyne is obviously the queen bee in the hosue, and has been for several weeks, and grace doesn't like the fact that what she feels is her 'natural' role has been usurped and she has had to play second fiddle.

lea is so easily led it is untrue, i hate her whole victim posture (head down, eyes looking up at people).

i am glad that imogen stood up for aisleyne last night when she went into the hosue next door - it woudl have been easier to agree and join in with the bitching, but she didn't.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 11, 2006)

I reckon that Nick's up to no good.  

They'll be calling him 'Nasty' Nick before long...


----------



## Flashman (Aug 11, 2006)

Different Craig I think. It's the wrong Craig.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 11, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Different Craig I think. It's the wrong Craig.



Yep, it's the wrong Craig.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 11, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> The series jumped the shark last friday, and Nikki donned the water-skis tonight.



Exactly. 

BB would work without a need to add twists. They happen of their own accord just by locking people up in a room together for a few weeks (even if they only select one-dimensional unformed personalities like Glyn as participants).

It doesn't need a presenter shouting out red-top fodder headlines every Friday but that's the line it's taken.

So yes. It's jumped the shark.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 11, 2006)

Are all the people saying it's 'jumped the shark' turned off their TV sets and found something better to do?  Doesn't look like it.


----------



## sonik (Aug 11, 2006)

I forgot to ask this on Tuesday. We know why Cesar couldn't be there in the line up of ex-housemates (because of legal reasons, anyone know what's going on with this?) but Bonner!!! What the hell has she done?


----------



## jiggajagga (Aug 11, 2006)

If you were one of the 4 left in the main house would you vote for Nikki to come back in tonight? I certainly would,nt
Lets face it, I would say to myself that if Nikki came back my chances of actually winning are cut due to her popularity, so I would vote for the least liked to come back, i.e. Grace.

If they vote for Nikki to come back then it will be weird...or fixed? 
http://bigbrother.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds10451.html


----------



## lemontop (Aug 11, 2006)

sonik said:
			
		

> I forgot to ask this on Tuesday. We know why Cesar couldn't be there in the line up of ex-housemates (because of legal reasons, anyone know what's going on with this?) but Bonner!!! What the hell has she done?



someone put a link to a possible reason earlier on in the thread. it was from a ridiculous news article about her stealing a pizza iirc


----------



## story (Aug 11, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I thought so too
> did anyone else noticed how she immediately slipped into frantic pleadings in welsh
> Shes definitely 1st language welsh and It made me laugh lots




Yeah, maybe she's so bland and boring cos she's not comfortable speaking English? She was far more animated and charismatic when she was scolding Glyn!


E2A I'm talking about Imogen here...


----------



## pootle (Aug 11, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> I've washed one hand of it (which was easier in the old days, grab some soap and play with it, now we have Palmolive Nourishing juice and I have to squeeze it out and then dance my fingers like Opus III) but can't resist tuning in, I actually felt quite depressed watching those cunts bitching about Ash.



Absolutely    I'm a HUGE bb fan, but this year has really disappointed me.   When I was watching it last night, I was in turn getting really angry and sad at the same time. For a start, Endemol have completely ripped up the rule book and made stuff up as they go along.  Big Brother is essentially a popularity and endurance test - who is most popular, and who can cope with going increasing stir crazy.

By letting back people who were voted out, Endemol show they couldn't care less about the fans who are vital for its survival.  And by allowing evicted people back in - people who have been able to go home, relax, get nice new clothes, be pampered a bit, and more importantly get to learn about the outside world, and how the public perceive them and how they can turn that around.  Which gives them far too much of an advantage against the people who actually deserve to be there.

It sucks.


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 11, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> Absolutely    I'm a HUGE bb fan, but this year has really disappointed me.   When I was watching it last night, I was in turn getting really angry and sad at the same time. For a start, Endemol have completely ripped up the rule book and made stuff up as they go along.  Big Brother is essentially a popularity and endurance test - who is most popular, and who can cope with going increasing stir crazy.
> 
> By letting back people who were voted out, Endemol show they couldn't care less about the fans who are vital for its survival.  And by allowing evicted people back in - people who have been able to go home, relax, get nice new clothes, be pampered a bit, and more importantly get to learn about the outside world, and how the public perceive them and how they can turn that around.  Which gives them far too much of an advantage against the people who actually deserve to be there.
> 
> It sucks.



And also telling the other housemates how the public perceive them.  This idea of letting housemates back in is Endemols worst.  I won't be watching BB again after this series.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 11, 2006)

I think the twist is great.  Whoever thought Big Brother was fair?  

Grace and Nikki were evicted without being nominated by the majority of their housemates.  The public were denied a chance to vote out Jenni this week when there is a strong chance she might have gone.  last years makosi escaped going up at least 2 or 3 times thanks to her secret tasks when she may well ahve gone.  BB manipulated the voting process last year so Vanessa went.  In the first week of BB3 Lyn received less votes off the public than jade but was evicted by the housemates.  I could go on but I didn't hear people whine on about those.

If its the money aspect, well if you can't stand losing 50p/£1 then you should be grateful for having nothing more important in life to worry about.  If you've spent £50/£100 then you deserve all you get quite frankly for being stupid enough to waste that money in the first place.

It does seem to ring true that those who are annoyed about this are only really so because they hate Nikki and think she might win.  If she doesn't go in tonight will anyone still be that bothered about their money?  probably not.


----------



## agricola (Aug 11, 2006)

hektik said:
			
		

> the whole aisleyne thing looks like pure jealousy on the part of grace and nikki: nikki hates her because she got a bit close to pete, and i think because she was easily led by others in the house; and grace hates her simply because aisleyne is obviously the queen bee in the hosue, and has been for several weeks, and grace doesn't like the fact that what she feels is her 'natural' role has been usurped and she has had to play second fiddle.
> 
> lea is so easily led it is untrue, i hate her whole victim posture (head down, eyes looking up at people).
> 
> i am glad that imogen stood up for aisleyne last night when she went into the hosue next door - it woudl have been easier to agree and join in with the bitching, but she didn't.



its a mystery to me why imogen is so unpopular, frankly (richard is now 10-1 to be evicted), that said i guess being nice is a distant second to being so appalling an individual that tv people notice you.


----------



## wishface (Aug 11, 2006)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> If you were one of the 4 left in the main house would you vote for Nikki to come back in tonight? I certainly would,nt
> Lets face it, I would say to myself that if Nikki came back my chances of actually winning are cut due to her popularity, so I would vote for the least liked to come back, i.e. Grace.
> 
> If they vote for Nikki to come back then it will be weird...or fixed?
> http://bigbrother.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds10451.html


I think you're expecting a level of common sense beyond that f the average housemate. These people haven't grasped a) that it's a game, and b) that the game is about taking them as mugs 24-7. That's it: the level of cynicism i've noticed on the part of the producers is really depressing!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 11, 2006)

agricola said:
			
		

> its a mystery to me why imogen is so unpopular, frankly (richard is now 10-1 to be evicted), that said i guess being nice is a distant second to being so appalling an individual that tv people notice you.


Thats what it boils down to, shes less interesting not terribly repulsive but richard is more watchable and we cant vote for Jenny


----------



## tommers (Aug 11, 2006)

agricola said:
			
		

> its a mystery to me why imogen is so unpopular, frankly (richard is now 10-1 to be evicted), that said i guess being nice is a distant second to being so appalling an individual that tv people notice you.



appalling?!?  really?!?  bit harsh I think to describe him as appalling, presumably cos he is nasty about people in the diary room.  I think he's funny.  And entertaining.

Now grace... grace is appalling.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 11, 2006)

Harold Hill

I think the twist is great. Whoever thought Big Brother was fair? 

Grace and Nikki were evicted without being nominated by the majority of their housemates. The public were denied a chance to vote out Jenni this week when there is a strong chance she might have gone. last years makosi escaped going up at least 2 or 3 times thanks to her secret tasks when she may well ahve gone. BB manipulated the voting process last year so Vanessa went. In the first week of BB3 Lyn received less votes off the public than jade but was evicted by the housemates. I could go on but I didn't hear people whine on about those.

If its the money aspect, well if you can't stand losing 50p/£1 then you should be grateful for having nothing more important in life to worry about. If you've spent £50/£100 then you deserve all you get quite frankly for being stupid enough to waste that money in the first place.

It does seem to ring true that those who are annoyed about this are only really so because they hate Nikki and think she might win. If she doesn't go in tonight will anyone still be that bothered about their money? probably not.


Exactly!!! The thing I have always found so 'watchable' about big borther is that they could change the rules. Everybody who goes into the house knows that. The last two weeks of the show would have been dire with the remaining housemates. It's entertainment so they take the necessary steps to make it entertaining. I agree with everything said in the above post.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 11, 2006)

cornflakegirl said:
			
		

> The last two weeks of the show would have been dire with the remaining housemates. It's entertainment so they take the necessary steps to make it entertaining. I agree with everything said in the above post.


nah this years show has been particularlly unimaginative in it's entireity....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 11, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/mai...AVCBQWIV0?xml=/news/2006/08/11/nbrother11.xml




			
				The Torygraph said:
			
		

> A girl of 11 hanged herself in the family bathroom because she was not allowed to watch Big Brother, an inquest heard yesterday.



Holy tits


----------



## dozzer (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, I haven't seen Big Brother for the last 10 days, and reading this thread makes me think that I shouldn't bother watching it again.. 

I'm going to bloody well miss tonight's eviction as well. 

  

Why are we so desperate to find things to dislike about people??? I still think Pete's genuine, and would love to go out on the piss with him. Why the vitriol?! 

It seems the word "boring" keeps coming up. I'd agree with that for Imogen cos she never says anything, but for the rest - how can you expect people to be entertaining 24/7 for however many weeks this has gone on for?

I still love big brother- just wish I'd get a chance to see it!


----------



## Miss Potter (Aug 11, 2006)

dozzer said:
			
		

> It seems the word "boring" keeps coming up. I'd agree with that for Imogen cos she never says anything, but for the rest - how can you expect people to be entertaining 24/7 for however many weeks this has gone on for?


It has gone on for far too many weeks, which is why it's gotten so boring. If they'd tried to pack more into less time it might have been more interesting, but I agree with everybody else...it's had its day. 

I don't watch it now, since all this "bringing back the old HMs" malarkey. It's too painful to hear the bottom of the barrel being scraped.


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 11, 2006)

cornflakegirl said:
			
		

> Harold Hill
> 
> I think the twist is great. Whoever thought Big Brother was fair?
> 
> ...



Yes but the whole point of the public voting is to evict the housemates that the public want out of the house.  If endemol/bb just put them back in, what's the point of having a public vote? 

Oh yeah, to line their pockets! silly me


----------



## fogbat (Aug 11, 2006)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> Yes but the whole point of the public voting is to evict the housemates that the public want out of the house.  If endemol/bb just put them back in, what's the point of having a public vote?
> 
> Oh yeah, to line their pockets! silly me



Actually, on that last vote for returning housemates all the money went to charity.  Presumably to counter this very argument.


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 11, 2006)

fogbat said:
			
		

> Actually, on that last vote for returning housemates all the money went to charity.  Presumably to counter this very argument.



But you paid the first time to get them out, so if they're back in then you've paid money for nothing.  That's my argument, not about paying money to put them back in.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Ok, so Glen's 'punishment' tonight for climbing all over the roof is being barred from having a say in who enters the BB house.
The others will have 1 min to decide who they want to join them - essentially this means Nikki will return tonight unless they suddenly decide they all hate Pete. Looks like Endemol have decided to ignore the nay-sayers and go for the Nikki/Pete final week 'love story'. Poor decision that could backfire imo, but there you go. I'd laugh if it all went wrong and Lea got back in...

*oddsflash!*

Immy: 1.03
Dickie: 32.0

Um, proper value there!  
Is this really as cut-and-dried as the Grace eviction? Is Imogen really 5 times as likely to be evicted as '91%' Sezer? Is she hell...
Don't get me wrong, Imogen is very likely toast and all the polls (bar Times Online) have her going, but 1.03? Madness.
I haven't given up on at least ONE shock this series. I'm all green thanks to an early lay of Ai!sleyne but have transfered all my profit onto Richard going - to win 52p if Imo goes, four figures if she stays. This isn't really a tip as Imogen looks very shaky, but I'm sick of all these eviction processions. Voter apathy, the Welsh block, Richard being two-faced in the HND, a potential betting sting due to a small vote, the close Richard/Lea result. I'm clinging to straws here, but come on Imo, give me a nice surprise.   

To evict RICHARD
Text RICHARD to 84444 
(Texts cost 50p, plus std msg rate)
Call 09011 32 33 12
(Calls cost 50p, mobile and other network rates may vary)
10p from every vote will go to charity


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 11, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Ok, so Glen's 'punishment' tonight for climbing all over the roof is being barred from having a say in who enters the BB house.
> The others will have 1 min to decide who they want to join them - essentially this means Nikki will return tonight unless they suddenly decide they all hate Pete. Looks like Endemol have decided to ignore the nay-sayers and go for the Nikki/Pete final week 'love story'. Poor decision that could backfire imo, but there you go. I'd laugh if it all went wrong and Lea got back in...



Fucking joke!!!  There's no way Nikki deserves to be in the final.  What a bloody fix


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 11, 2006)

HMMMM could be interesting this one
Id have rathered grace to be honest i think Jennie and aisleyne could decide to persuade the others to vote grace becuase she needs challenging badly
and it will make GREAT TV


----------



## foo (Aug 11, 2006)

Nikki really doesn't work the second time around for me... 

whether you like Aisleyne or not, the way that lot were carrying on was really bloody nasty. and the girl's stupidly obsessed with Aisleyne fancying Pete  

and as for that wanker Richard, he was full of it about Grace when he was in the main house - then did you see him with her in the other house?! 

bunch of tossers. the lot of 'em.


----------



## agricola (Aug 11, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Ok, so Glen's 'punishment' tonight for climbing all over the roof is being barred from having a say in who enters the BB house.
> The others will have 1 min to decide who they want to join them - essentially this means Nikki will return tonight unless they suddenly decide they all hate Pete. Looks like Endemol have decided to ignore the nay-sayers and go for the Nikki/Pete final week 'love story'. Poor decision that could backfire imo, but there you go. I'd laugh if it all went wrong and Lea got back in...
> 
> *oddsflash!*
> ...



we can but hope, but the fact he has survived so many previous evictions despite being (or coming across on tv as) a cretin doesnt bode well.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 11, 2006)

endemo; could be in the doodies here
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/4782595.stm


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Aug 11, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> Nikki really doesn't work the second time around for me...
> 
> whether you like Aisleyne or not, the way that lot were carrying on was really bloody nasty. and the girl's stupidly obsessed with Aisleyne fancying Pete
> 
> ...



It was nice seeing him cringe when Nikki pulled him up a bout the palstic and horse jibes - really squirming he was.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 11, 2006)

I do think the tide is turning against Richard after his antics next-door: poll results are coming in from 70/30 to 60/40 on average.
It's probably going to be too little too late, but the momentum's possibly there if there's a lousy edit. Sadly, I guess the Grace/Ai!sleyne thing will take up a lot of highlights airtime. Still, it's not a 1/33 shot. 1/5 tops in my book. The price isn't shifting at all, so there's very little hope of an upset out there. 
No spoiler as yet, the price suggests the show will be neutral.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 11, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I do think the tide is turning against Richard after his antics next-door: poll results are coming in from 70/30 to 60/40 on average.
> It's probably going to be too little too late, but the momentum's possibly there if there's a lousy edit. Sadly, I guess the Grace/Ai!sleyne thing will take up a lot of highlights airtime. Still, it's not a 1/33 shot. 1/5 tops in my book. The price isn't shifting at all, so there's very little hope of an upset out there.
> No spoiler as yet, the price suggests the show will be neutral.




You want Imogen to stay in?


----------



## exosculate (Aug 11, 2006)

agricola said:
			
		

> we can but hope, but the fact he has survived so many previous evictions despite being (or coming across on tv as) a cretin doesnt bode well.




You fancy Imogen i take it?


----------



## agricola (Aug 11, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> You fancy Imogen i take it?



she is not unpleasant to look upon  

that said, its more that richard is an arsehole - michael was bang on the money when he laid into him, and anyone who describes themselves as a "sexual terrorist" surely deserves only contempt.  as has been witnessed recently, he is deeply two-faced, and that whole "dicky and dolly" thing had me gnashing my teeth in anger.

despite all that i would probably vote to keep him in over pete though.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 11, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> You want Imogen to stay in?



She's the only HM left that doesn't actively annoy me. She's done so little in the house that she's the only HM who may actually have hidden elements to her personality - her radio show and ticking off of Glen demonstrate some signs of comic potential (as did her 'tape') and she's generally been ok since Sezer's exit and has stood up for those close to her in the face of opposition (unlike Dickie).
So by process of elimination... IM TO WIN!  

GET RICH OUT!
GET RICH OUT!
GET RICH OUT!

(yeah right...)


----------



## wishface (Aug 11, 2006)

In the words of the late, great, Kenny Everett: round em up, put em in a field....


----------



## Teepee (Aug 11, 2006)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/mai...AVCBQWIV0?xml=/news/2006/08/11/nbrother11.xml
> 
> 
> 
> Holy tits



Oh my fucking _god!_

That's awful!


----------



## fogbat (Aug 11, 2006)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> But you paid the first time to get them out, so if they're back in then you've paid money for nothing.  That's my argument, not about paying money to put them back in.



Oh, I see.

Sorry - I misunderstood you. Must make sure I read more accurately next time... 

I never voted in the first place, so I've not lost any money


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Aug 11, 2006)

Ha ha! That silly Asleyene tart aint happy!


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 11, 2006)

Right that's it, I *heart* Aisleyne. I don't care if she talks like she's from the ghetto (my sister did that for a while when she moved to london) at least she stands up for people and has some guts. Grace is just a big fanny who is all mouth.

Aisleyne is ace.

Dash that girl with water!
Know yourself little girl!


----------



## Lost Zoot (Aug 11, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> She's the only HM left that doesn't actively annoy me. She's done so little in the house that she's the only HM who may actually have hidden elements to her personality - her radio show and ticking off of Glen demonstrate some signs of comic potential (as did her 'tape') and she's generally been ok since Sezer's exit and has stood up for those close to her in the face of opposition (unlike Dickie).
> So by process of elimination... IM TO WIN!
> 
> GET RICH OUT!
> ...




i didn't see any of they're tape things.  what was hers like?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Very soft edit on Richard tonight dammit. Imo hardly featured at all, but I think the momentum's been lost.

GET GRACE OUT!
GET GRACE IN!
GET GRACE OUT!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 11, 2006)

Yup I like Aisylene too. She has her faults but in general she seems a decent person compared others.

Grace needs confronting and pulling down a peg or 20. What an unpleasant, annoying, self-important little wanksplash.  



BB is fun.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Aw, babes...


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 11, 2006)

Imogen really is hot.


----------



## Groucho (Aug 11, 2006)

Why am I watching this. It's Friday fuckin night!  

I've made a bean chile for a wedding tomorrow and it's too fuckin hot  But that's why I'm at home. Again. On a Friday night. To make a nice hotchile. Watching shit on tele. But the chile is gonna be too hot. 

I just want Nikki and the guy to sail off into the sunset together happily ever after and the rest of the BB circus to f off.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 11, 2006)

Aawww there there Grouchy. *bracket*  

Imogen looked lovely.  

Traa babes isn't it.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 11, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Why am I watching this. It's Friday fuckin night!
> 
> I've made a bean chile for a wedding tomorrow and it's too fuckin hot  But that's why I'm at home. Again. On a Friday night. To make a nice hotchile. Watching shit on tele. But the chile is gonna be too hot.
> 
> I just want Nikki and the guy to sail off into the sunset together happily ever after and the rest of the BB circus to f off.



Put some milk in it. I did a spicy sausage casserole yesterday that was a little hot, some milk just before serving helped.


----------



## Philbc03 (Aug 11, 2006)

Imogen has a personality!!!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Lost Zoot said:
			
		

> i didn't see any of they're tape things.  what was hers like?



Ah, I meant the mucky tape she did. It was not at all erotic but fairly amusing due to the amount of times she said "babe"  

Final vote:
Imogen 62%
Richard 38%

Worth a shot at 1.03, but sadly never really in doubt after the edit.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 11, 2006)

Philbc03 said:
			
		

> Imogen has a personality!!!!



Yeah, she is nice, int she - maybe she is the only normal one who got overshadowed by nutters and fuckwits


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 11, 2006)

Why the fuck wasn't Imogen this engaging during the programme? Very odd!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 11, 2006)

Aw bless her! She's very sweet eh?!


----------



## agricola (Aug 11, 2006)

arses


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 11, 2006)

I wonder if she was just really hyper aware of the fact that she was being 'secretly' filmed the whole time - she was saying the other day for instance that she was very uncomfortable talking about Sezer in there (Ooooh fuck - I don't half feel for her having to hear about him shortly.....).....perhaps she just felt completely stunted by it all?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 11, 2006)

agricola said:
			
		

> arses




Did you lose? 


I did.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 11, 2006)

She's welsh innit. Course she's sweet!   

I think you're right sheo and D'wards. She is pretty normal it seems and yeh I think she was stunted and overshadowed in there. Aaww.

I don't envy her finding out about the sleazy perv either.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 11, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I wonder if she was just really hyper aware of the fact that she was being 'secretly' filmed the whole time - she was saying the other day for instance that she was very uncomfortable talking about Sezer in there (Ooooh fuck - I don't half feel for her having to hear about him shortly.....).....perhaps she just felt completely stunted by it all?



I think she was saving it for the Heat exclusive
Little does she know etc etc...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 11, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I think she was saving it for the Heat exclusive
> Little does she know etc etc...








(((( Imogen  ))))


----------



## Groucho (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm still watching  

Send Nikki in cos that's the _nice _thing to do. Everyone be nice. See how long we can keep it up.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 11, 2006)

(((((Imogen)))))  

Longest-serving female BB contestant EVAH fact-fans.
Now here we go with the Nikki and Pete show. I REALLY hope they screw this up.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 11, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> She's welsh innit. Course she's sweet!
> 
> I think you're right sheo and D'wards. She is pretty normal it seems and yeh I think she was stunted and overshadowed in there. Aaww.
> 
> I don't envy her finding out about the sleazy perv either.


wot the loverly Welsh strumps said! go Wales! 'don't give a fuk mun, just wanna see my family' fair do's


----------



## Groucho (Aug 11, 2006)

Hooray


er

I think Nikki just said that she feels like she's having her first orgasm


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Arf, who'd a thunk it! Now watch Pete crumble as he actually has to show some kind of commitment to Nikki. Bet he secretly wanted Lea.


----------



## Groucho (Aug 11, 2006)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Put some milk in it. I did a spicy sausage casserole yesterday that was a little hot, some milk just before serving helped.



Nah, I can't see that working.

Plan B I think. The'll just have to eat it hot and I can call them all woosies for complaining that their mouths are on fire.


----------



## Celt (Aug 11, 2006)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Hooray
> 
> 
> er
> ...




She did 

A Nikki isnt just for christmas - its for life 

I reckon Pete will be over her by Teusday


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Gah! That damn Vodaphone advert! Ruined my favourite song (hope PP gets a fortune from it obv).


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 11, 2006)

God that was gross......   




(((( Jennie  ))))


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice of Pete to let them all vote her in on his behalf so that they can then spend the next seven days uncomfortably forced to watch them pawing each other and being 'cute'. 

Yuck!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 11, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Arf, who'd a thunk it! Now watch Pete crumble as he actually has to show some kind of commitment to Nikki. Bet he secretly wanted Lea.





Yeah - was a bit dodge that he only realised he liked her _like that_ once she was _completely removed from the situation._  

They're so completely different - she reads way too much into fuck all whereas he is apparently completely incapable of recognising something when it's not only staring him in the face, but blatantly declaring it's innermost thoughts and feelings at the same time.....


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 11, 2006)

(((((( Jennie and _the animals_  ))))))


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 11, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> wot the loverly Welsh strumps said! go Wales! 'don't give a fuk mun, just wanna see my family' fair do's


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 11, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Arf, who'd a thunk it! Now watch Pete crumble as he actually has to show some kind of commitment to Nikki.



Haha yup. Liked Pete for most of the show....kinda gone off him alot now. 

Yeh it was yukksville sheo wasn't it. Nikki can be funny but mostly she annoys the bugger out of me and I think the way Pete is with her isn't real at all...prob. why I've gone off him....

Yeh poor jennie...bless.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 11, 2006)

Great result.

Imogen was boring inside the house and at the interview after.

Good riddance.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah Strumps....I just kind of think...if that was me in the house (which it wouldn't be to be fair   ) and I only had a week to go until I saw the person, I'd probably rather leave it till we were away from the glare of the cameras to see if it was real or not...there's so much pressure on them to just sort of BE IN LOVE now eh?   


And if he wasn't so fucking dense, he'd have realised that it might be uncomfortable for Jennie (and isn't it true that Nikki has watched every single programme since she's come out - those made before and after her eviction - so she'll know Jennie had a soft spot for him and we all know what that means!!!!!  ).


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 11, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Great result.
> 
> Imogen was boring inside the house and at the interview after.
> 
> Good riddance.




But didn't Richard gaffing in on the lovers being reunited and then taking all the credit for Nikki being back in ('I did it for you Pete'....<teary eyes>....and 'I promised them I'd get them back in and I managed one which isn't bad.'....you managed fuck all you ghastly man    ) really make you squirm exo?  


Urgh! Horror show!!!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh and he also said - when Aisleyne said Pete should greet her first (what with them being in love and everything   ) - 'No I really think I need to see her first and just giver her a hug and calm her down' (maybe not precisely that but along those lines - something equally self-important and patronizing anyway)...

<shudders>


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Call me a cynic but I'd love to see a female HM get away with Pete's 5-in-a-row style antics and still be the odds-on fave to win.
Lisa, Lea, Nikki, Aisleyne, Jenni, Nikki again... who's next?
You wait - two days time he'll be spending 'quality time' in the diary room with wingman Dickie, desperate to avoid another slow afternoon lying under the duvet reassuring Nikki about how much he loves her.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 11, 2006)

> ...desperate to avoid another slow afternoon lying under the duvet reassuring Nikki about how much he loves her.



Oh I don't know - I'm starting to think he actually _likes_ clingy and needy - although that's very possibly just because they're the only women screwy enough to make their intentions errrr....'clear enough'...  ....for even _him_ to understand (whereas other women would have given it up as flogging a dead horse, waaaay before then).


----------



## exosculate (Aug 11, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> But didn't Richard gaffing in on the lovers being reunited and then taking all the credit for Nikki being back in ('I did it for you Pete'....<teary eyes>....and 'I promised them I'd get them back in and I managed one which isn't bad.'....you managed fuck all you ghastly man    ) really make you squirm exo?
> 
> 
> Urgh! Horror show!!!



I was tempted to answer ' I know what you mean babes'

Leaving that aside

Its not that i really like Richard its about entertainment value. Richard is a conniving, two faced, spineless, back stabbing, emotionally detached, pompous, smug, arse.

But thats why i like him. As an obnoxious character. Plus I value intelligent personas. And whilst i know he's not that sharpest tool in the box  - it really is true about the one-eyed man in the blind kingdom thing.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 11, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Its not that i really like Richard its about entertainment value. Richard is a conniving, two faced, spineless, back stabbing, emotionally detached, pompous, smug, arse.





Oh right - well _that_ I'd go along with.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm not convinced about Aisleyne, but on balance Richard does seem to have been primed to be Pete's 'wingman' (or at the very least has become so institutionalized that he really believes that 'what's good for BB is good for me' etc). This is the first BB to have a script editor and I think it shows. Sack him/her before BB8 please.

Anyway, possibly corn but I hadn't seen this before - Pete's meefo page, username 'eezamanah' rolleyes:  )
Features the return of bonzaikitten. Animal lover? Pah!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 11, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I was tempted to answer ' I know what you mean babes'
> 
> Leaving that aside
> 
> ...


 and eminently watchable I agree!Im glad he stayed
I cant watch Nikki though, I think Im allergic to her big brother. Like REEEEEAAALLLEEEEEallergic, I get like a cold sweat , someone switched on the aaiiiirrrrrrrrrrr connnnnnn and I turn itto her and its jst terrible,maybe Im a clone, she wantsa cline doesnt she??? IMMMM SOOO COOOOOOLLLD

* switches off TV*

Told ya


----------



## exosculate (Aug 11, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Oh right - well _that_ I'd go along with.




You see - common ground - thats all i seek.

When i achieve this my job is done.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 12, 2006)

is it just me or does the face look like richard a teeny  weeny bit???
ETAwhy the hell wont this do pictures for me any more??


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 12, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Gah! That damn Vodaphone advert! Ruined my favourite song (hope PP gets a fortune from it obv).


I know exactly what you mean. I saw love minus zero (his sons) doing it the other night and it was cool. i told one of them to say hello to his dad and that i'd always loved the only ones.  
anyway back to BB. Grace is indeed hideous. what a 21st birthday though. coming out to 100s of people chanting that they hate you


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 12, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> I know exactly what you mean. I saw love minus zero (his sons) doing it the other night and it was cool. i told one of them to say hello to his dad and that i'd always loved the only ones.



Hell yeah. I've got some early footage on a PP live album of yer man playing it on a GLR session with his sons. Fair brought a tear to my eye. 
I think he lost his house recently, so I guess I can forgive the Vodaphone sell-out. Also interesting to have an H song advertising phones I s'pose.
"space travel's in my blood, there ain't nothing I can do about it...:"


----------



## wishface (Aug 12, 2006)

Shawshank Redemption was on film 4 at the same time as this cultural trainwreck; given the choice between that, an inspiring film about dignity and hope, and watching some spoilt screaming bitch winning the chance to go back into (and therefore break the enitre show's premise) a house full of vacuous pathetic wannabe morons, there ain't no choice.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 12, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> "space travel's in my blood, there ain't nothing I can do about it...:"


sent a shiver up my back reading that. fuckin amazing song. also amazing that so few people know who sang it. I was trying to explain who the only ones were, to the people i was with at the gig and they didnt have a clue but when that song started playing everyone in the place got to their feet. 
thats the enigma that is the only ones. the most underated band ever imo.


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 12, 2006)

wishface said:
			
		

> Shawshank Redemption was on film 4 at the same time as this cultural trainwreck; given the choice between that, an inspiring film about dignity and hope, and watching some spoilt screaming bitch winning the chance to go back into (and therefore break the enitre show's premise) a house full of vacuous pathetic wannabe morons, there ain't no choice.



Another bleedin Shawshank sucker.  

I'm the only one who is drawn into the romantic loveliness of Nikki and Pete then?  

Cynics!  It's the real thang.


----------



## milesy (Aug 12, 2006)

yes massy, you are. if i ran the big brother house i'd make it the task this week for the other housemates to keep nikki and pete apart.


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 12, 2006)

Well that is perhaps why you are milesy and not God.


----------



## milesy (Aug 12, 2006)

you don't know that i'm not god. i could be, just keeping it to myself.

i'm so glad grace didn't go in the house


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 12, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Another bleedin Shawshank sucker.
> 
> I'm the only one who is drawn into the romantic loveliness of Nikki and Pete then?
> 
> Cynics!  It's the real thang.


there were very sweet on the live feed last night but i cant help thinking it wont be long before he moves 'swiftly along' to the next big love of his life.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 12, 2006)

Does pete suddenly love nikki? I just watched a live feed where they kissed.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 12, 2006)

wishface said:
			
		

> Shawshank Redemption was on film 4 at the same time as this cultural trainwreck; given the choice between that, an inspiring film about dignity and hope, and watching some spoilt screaming bitch winning the chance to go back into (and therefore break the enitre show's premise) a house full of vacuous pathetic wannabe morons, there ain't no choice.





No need to make the choice if you already have it on video.  







(milesy _isn't_ God?   So it's just a line you spin to get people to go and do their weekly Sainsburys shop dressed only in their socks is it milesy? All that guff about it being the only way for me to ensure an entry through the pearly gates..... <feels humiliated>  )


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 12, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Does pete suddenly love nikki? I just watched a live feed where they kissed.





It's not 'sudden'   - he realised it as soon as.....errrrrrrr....she'd left the house and been gone long enough for him to completely forget what she was actually like.   




I liked her before she left actually, but I'm really not going for all this fake screaming she's been doing since coming back in (in fact - they were _all_ doing it in the HND - someone gets called to the diary room - the group scream - someone hears a housemate from the main house - the group scream - someone comes back from successfully passing a hefty old log - the group scream etc. etc.).


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 12, 2006)

I am going to watch the Nikki/Pete reunion all over again now on E4.

It makes me happy.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 12, 2006)

I haven't really paid attention to big brother this year, but why did they put that fucking demented bean pole back in there?.  She is not right in the head at all, all her screaming, she is probably the fakest person i've ever seen. hahahaha Ashliene just said "It's like the best love story ever" refering to Pete and Nicky.  Errr....Romeo and Juliet love?


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 12, 2006)

Romeo and Juliet was shit.  They died!  How's that any good?   

Fuck off Shakespeare.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 12, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Does pete suddenly love nikki? I just watched a live feed where they kissed.



This week yeah.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 12, 2006)

wishface said:
			
		

> Shawshank Redemption was on film 4 at the same time as this cultural trainwreck; given the choice between that, an inspiring film about dignity and hope, and watching some spoilt screaming bitch winning the chance to go back into (and therefore break the enitre show's premise) a house full of vacuous pathetic wannabe morons, there ain't no choice.



Absolutely.  Big Brother everytime.


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 12, 2006)

Lol 

Shawshank Redemption - "Best Film Ever" according to people without imagination.


----------



## WouldBe (Aug 12, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Absolutely.  Big Brother everytime.



With Nikki back in the house cbeebies is more enthralling choice.


----------



## Lisarocket (Aug 12, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Lol
> 
> Shawshank Redemption - "Best Film Ever" according to people without imagination.



It is a great film. Tim Robbins is a great actor...

I was watching BB though


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 12, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Romeo and Juliet was shit.  They died!  How's that any good?
> 
> Fuck off Shakespeare.



So you watch a repeat of some spoilt cunt being reunited with her 'love' and you think Shakespeare's shit?? ooook.  Even if Romeo and Juliet is shit in your eyes, i'm sure you can think of many many more love stories that are better than Pete and Nicki's one (that's if it actually is).


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 12, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> yes massy, you are. if i ran the big brother house i'd make it the task this week for the other housemates to keep nikki and pete apart.


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 12, 2006)

Smoky said:
			
		

> So you watch a repeat of some spoilt cunt being reunited with her 'love' and you think Shakespeare's shit?? ooook.  Even if Romeo and Juliet is shit in your eyes, i'm sure you can think of many many more love stories that are better than Pete and Nicki's one (that's if it actually is).



Are you an English teacher?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 12, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Are you an English teacher?



For I long to reside in such a profession, but alas it is not to be


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 12, 2006)

That's ok.  You don't have to bother reading now.


----------



## wishface (Aug 12, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Another bleedin Shawshank sucker.
> 
> I'm the only one who is drawn into the romantic loveliness of Nikki and Pete then?
> 
> Cynics!  It's the real thang.


And you call me a sucker? Jesus! 

Shawshank is a great film; that's the be all and end all of it.


----------



## wishface (Aug 12, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Romeo and Juliet was shit.  They died!  How's that any good?
> 
> Fuck off Shakespeare.


Are you serious?


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 12, 2006)

wishface said:
			
		

> And you call me a sucker? Jesus!
> 
> Shawshank is a great film; that's the be all and end all of it.



It's Tim Henman's favourite film.


----------



## wishface (Aug 12, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Lol
> 
> Shawshank Redemption - "Best Film Ever" according to people without imagination.


As opposed to Big Brother; a show about and for and by people with no imagination. Now people are suckered in by this 'romance'. Good grief!


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 12, 2006)

wishface said:
			
		

> Are you serious?



I am full agreement with Tolstoy on this matter.


----------



## wishface (Aug 12, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> It's Tim Henman's favourite film.


I couldn't give a flying fuck who's favourite film it is. It simply is a great film. All round a great movie with more meaning and depth and value within one pixel of a frame than the Pete and Nikki show will ever have. I cannot believe people actually enjoy watching that spoilt little diva scream and pout.


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 12, 2006)

wishface said:
			
		

> As opposed to Big Brother; a show about and for and by people with no imagination. Now people are suckered in by this 'romance'. Good grief!



Live love happening on our screens now you slaaaaags.


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 12, 2006)

wishface said:
			
		

> I couldn't give a flying fuck who's favourite film it is. It simply is a great film. All round a great movie with more meaning and depth and value within one pixel of a frame than the Pete and Nikki show will ever have. I cannot believe people actually enjoy watching that spoilt little diva scream and pout.



Tim Henman would be in full agreement with you.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 12, 2006)

From now on we should all watch cheesy Hollywood filums instead of cheesy reality TV.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 12, 2006)

You must all learn to ignore Massy, for she is exceptionally stupid  - aren't you Massy?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 12, 2006)

Smoky said:
			
		

> Even if Romeo and Juliet is shit in your eyes, i'm sure you can think of many many more love stories that are better than Pete and Nicki's one (that's if it actually is).





I can quite confidentally state that I'm fairly sure she couldn't.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 12, 2006)

Smoky said:
			
		

> hahahaha Ashliene just said "It's like the best love story ever" refering to Pete and Nicky.  Errr....Romeo and Juliet love?





Although to be fair, you are completely fucking wrong  ......_True Romance_ is the best love story ever.  



((( Smoky  )))


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 12, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Lol
> 
> Shawshank Redemption - "Best Film Ever" according to people without imagination.



I think its alright but all the culture vultures going on about it 'Ooh it was spread by word of mouth etc etc' and taking it really seriously really put me off it.


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 12, 2006)

Fuck off hairyface  

Just because a love is couched in florid language, beautiful setting, and all sorts of other pansy stuff, doesn't make that love any better or any different from that which we see unfolding cheesily on our favourite reality television show.  Romeo and Juliet was a tragedy anyway.  Nikki and Pete are comedy.


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 12, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> I think its alright but all the culture vultures going on about it 'Ooh it was spread by word of mouth etc etc' and taking it really seriously really put me off it.



That's the one.  People will put it at the top of their top 10 films when really they much preferred Starship Troopers.

They think it makes them look intelligent.

Like harping on about Shakespeare.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 12, 2006)

wishface said:
			
		

> I couldn't give a flying fuck who's favourite film it is. It simply is a great film. All round a great movie with more meaning and depth and value within one pixel of a frame than the Pete and Nikki show will ever have. I cannot believe people actually enjoy watching that spoilt little diva scream and pout.



What are you hoping people were going to do?  All switch off en masse over to Film Four?  It's subjective, some people like it, others don't.  Feel superior about it if you want but there's no need to be so precious about someone criticising it.

Its a good film but I'd rather watch The Goonies, it's a funny world.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 12, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Just because a love is couched in florid language, beautiful setting, and all sorts of other pansy stuff, doesn't make that love any better or any different from that which we see unfolding cheesily on our favourite reality television show.  Romeo and Juliet was a tragedy anyway.  Nikki and Pete are comedy.





See post #5597 eek:  ) - I think Romeo and Juliet's shite aswell (it bored me fucking rigid in fact) it was just an ideal opportunity to point out how thoroughly stupid you are. 






<goes for a shave  >


----------



## exosculate (Aug 12, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> That's the one.  People will put it at the top of their top 10 films when really they much preferred Starship Troopers.
> 
> They think it makes them look intelligent.
> 
> Like harping on about Shakespeare.



I think its rubbish, like running through treacle to win an apple pie.


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 12, 2006)

I am quite stupid, I would have to agree.    

But also right about all things at all times.

HOW DO i MANAGE IT?


----------



## wishface (Aug 12, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Tim Henman would be in full agreement with you.


He's a wise man then!


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 12, 2006)

And very very dull.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 12, 2006)

And shit at tennis.


----------



## wishface (Aug 12, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Fuck off hairyface
> 
> Just because a love is couched in florid language, beautiful setting, and all sorts of other pansy stuff, doesn't make that love any better or any different from that which we see unfolding cheesily on our favourite reality television show.  Romeo and Juliet was a tragedy anyway.  Nikki and Pete are comedy.



If you think their 'relationship' is a love story then you have my sympathy.


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 12, 2006)

Not a man to emulate.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 12, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> I am quite stupid, I would have to agree.




Tremendous self-knowledge though lovey.


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 12, 2006)

wishface said:
			
		

> If you think their 'relationship' is a love story then you have my sympathy.



Miserable old trout.


----------



## pk (Aug 12, 2006)

Smoky said:
			
		

> I haven't really paid attention to big brother this year, but why did they put that fucking demented bean pole back in there?.  She is not right in the head at all, all her screaming, she is probably the fakest person i've ever seen. hahahaha Ashliene just said "It's like the best love story ever" refering to Pete and Nicky.  Errr....Romeo and Juliet love?



I agree. 

Nikki's one of the most repulsive people I ever considered possible to exist.

I thought I'd seen the last of her.

Pete's plummeted in my estimation now.

Glyn or Richard deserve to win.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 12, 2006)

wishface said:
			
		

> If you think their 'relationship' is a love story then you have my sympathy.





<titter>



She does deserve your sympathy, it's true.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 12, 2006)

I missed a chunk of it.  Why did Michael have a stuffed cat called Scruples?


----------



## exosculate (Aug 12, 2006)

*Offers group hug to celebrate how self aware we all are*


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 12, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> I agree.
> 
> Nikki's one of the most repulsive people I ever considered possible to exist.
> 
> I thought I'd seen the last of her.



You don't have to see her if you don't want to.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 12, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> I missed a chunk of it.  Why did Michael have a stuffed cat called Scruples?




He used it to smuggle heroin into Thailand and became very attached to it.


----------



## wishface (Aug 12, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> What are you hoping people were going to do?  All switch off en masse over to Film Four?  It's subjective, some people like it, others don't.  Feel superior about it if you want but there's no need to be so precious about someone criticising it.
> 
> Its a good film but I'd rather watch The Goonies, it's a funny world.


I didn't say Shawshank was the best film ever made in the world ever; I said that compared to the screamfest that is Nikki on BB I woudl rather watch a film with depth and meaning. If people choose to watch something uninspiring and crass then that's their lookout. Personally I think that's a very sad choice to make. I would think watching a blank DVD would be preferrabel to watching Darkling Nikki and Pete behave like emotionally stunted children on TV.


----------



## wishface (Aug 12, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Not a man to emulate.


I prefer to emulate in the comfort of my own home.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 12, 2006)

We never found out - I'm assuming he thought it would add some charactyer or something, become his 'thing' - unfortunately they very rarely featured the cat, despite other housemates repeatedly mentioning the fact that he carried it around constantly.

It wasn't funny Michael! 




(((((( Michael and his misguided cat joke  ))))))


----------



## pk (Aug 12, 2006)

If you watch Big Brother - you *do* have to suffer her whimpering, whining, mewling, squealing, screeching fucking noise.

And I was so relieved when she was finally booted out.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 12, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> He used it to smuggle heroin *into* Thailand.





Yet another complete waste of time Michael.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 12, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> We never found out - I'm assuming he thought it would add some charactyer or something, become his 'thing' - unfortunately they very rarely featured the cat, despite other housemates repeatedly mentioning the fact that he carried it around constantly.
> 
> It wasn't funny Michael!
> 
> ...




Speak for yourself - I fell in love with that bleedin cat. It made Nikki and Petes love look like a mere Hello magazine photo-shoot opportunity.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 12, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Yet another complete waste of time Michael.




I know - but he has got a degree so he's gonna be alright.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 12, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Speak for yourself - I fell in love with that bleedin cat. It made Nikki and Petes love look like a mere Hello magazine photo-shoot opportunity.





But when did you see it?

Live feed maybe?

I saw it briefly, maybe twice, on the progs.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 12, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I know - but he has got a degree so he's gonna be alright.





Phew!


----------



## exosculate (Aug 12, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> But when did you see it?
> 
> Live feed maybe?
> 
> I saw it briefly, maybe twice, on the progs.




It was the brief glances that raised my passions. 

Bit like brief encounters


----------



## exosculate (Aug 12, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Phew!




I know, you can breathe again.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 12, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Bit like brief encounters





Don't _you_ start!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 12, 2006)

Has wishface finished telling Massy off now then?


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 12, 2006)

wishface said:
			
		

> I didn't say Shawshank was the best film ever made in the world ever; I said that compared to the screamfest that is Nikki on BB I woudl rather watch a film with depth and meaning. If people choose to watch something uninspiring and crass then that's their lookout. Personally I think that's a very sad choice to make. I would think watching a blank DVD would be preferrabel to watching Darkling Nikki and Pete behave like emotionally stunted children on TV.



It's not either/or.  Sometimes people like challenging TV, sometimes people like something they don't have to think too much about and can just enjoy.  Last nights BB was live and SR has been on video/DVD for over 10 years.  It's not worth having that strong an opinion about it I think.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 12, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Has wishface finished telling Massy off now then?




Massy has gone to Blockbusters to get educated.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 12, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> We never found out - I'm assuming he thought it would add some charactyer or something, become his 'thing' - unfortunately they very rarely featured the cat, despite other housemates repeatedly mentioning the fact that he carried it around constantly.
> 
> It wasn't funny Michael!
> 
> ...



Did Mikey or Glyn ever kick it around like a rugby ball when Michael was asleep?  

Also did anyone ever get around to telling Spiral to learn to take rejection better?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 12, 2006)

*Good on ya Massy*




			
				exosculate said:
			
		

> Massy has gone to Blockbusters to get educated.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 12, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Did Mikey or Glyn ever kick it around like a rugby ball when Michael was asleep?
> 
> Also did anyone ever get around to telling Spiral to learn to take rejection better?




Yeah he's now got a new song called

" I'll...take...rejection...better now from...you."

Well when I say say song title,  its also the first lyric, well actually its the only lyric.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 12, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> If you watch Big Brother - you *do* have to suffer her whimpering, whining, mewling, squealing, screeching fucking noise.
> 
> And I was so relieved when she was finally booted out.



She is well OTT but she is a genuinely witty and self deprecating girl when calm. Aisleynes overdramatic reaction to Imogen being evicted last night made Nikki look like Imogen.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 12, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

>



A is for Alcohol
B is for Blockbuster
C is for Charlie


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 12, 2006)

That was great when he did that song....


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 12, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Yeah he's now got a new song called
> 
> " I'll...take...rejection...better now from...you."
> 
> Well when I say say song title,  its also the first lyric, well actually its the only lyric.



Actually one of the funniest things this series was him thinking he could get a serious career in music off the back of this.

As much chance as Michelle Bass and her Alabama gospel singer impression.


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 12, 2006)

It's ok everyone.  Holiday showdown is on now!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 12, 2006)

Ooooh - who have we got up and where are they going?


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 12, 2006)

One family going on a tour of napoleonic war sites.  Because learning can be fun.  .  They have "values" and "standards" and would bring back national service.

The other family are working class.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 12, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Although to be fair, you are completely fucking wrong  ......_True Romance_ is the best love story ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ((( Smoky  )))





oh yes...I have always wanted love true romance style.....


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 12, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> The other family are working class.




 



Just the usual then.


The napoleonic war father will no doubt get drunk for the first time in years _and find he rather enjoys it_  and the mother will retire to bed early.  

The teen - if there is one - will enjoy a snog or fifty at some point with their opposite.


----------



## wishface (Aug 12, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> It's ok everyone.  Holiday showdown is on now!


That would be the show where one week a family from bristol took another to weston super mare for the week! Dear lord - this was a family who normally vacated to placed like Thailand (can't remember exactly where they took the poor bristolians, but it was somehwhere in the far east they didn't like). 

The culture shock was alarming.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 12, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> If you watch Big Brother - you *do* have to suffer her whimpering, whining, mewling, squealing, screeching fucking noise.
> 
> And I was so relieved when she was finally booted out.



Oh me too, I cant bear to watch any more, shes the most annoying thing since I cant even think what
I hope peteloses I really do,him switchingstraight back ontoi nikki just shows exactly how he plays women, pull you in, flirt with you, hug you etcetc then back off when you like me


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 12, 2006)

I've just watched Nikki and Pete kissing and snuggling. It's weeeeeeeeeeeird.


----------



## wishface (Aug 12, 2006)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> I've just watched Nikki and Pete kissing and snuggling. It's weeeeeeeeeeeird.


That's voyeurism for you.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 12, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Although to be fair, you are completely fucking wrong  ......_True Romance_ is the best love story ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ((( Smoky  )))



I stand corrected, True Romance is a better story than Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 12, 2006)

Well apparently we were all pissed off about the ex housemates going back in and most of us hate nikki but this thread sure has come back to life recently


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 12, 2006)

Smoky said:
			
		

> I stand corrected, True Romance is a better story than Romeo and Juliet.




Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 12, 2006)

will someone please shoot nikki and put all of us ( including herself ) out of our misery


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 12, 2006)

Heh, just read the last four (!) pages.
You've all done very, very well.


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm a bit worried about Nikki, she's obviously has mental issues and I have a horrible feeling Pete is going to screw her over. Her crying was a bit scary.


----------



## bellator (Aug 12, 2006)

I think Perfect Pete is playing a perfect game. Something just does not ring true about him, especially with this Nikki scenario.


----------



## keithy (Aug 12, 2006)

tourettes have died down though, now it's just constant giggling from the both of them!


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 12, 2006)

Who is she?!


----------



## wishface (Aug 12, 2006)

One thing I would like to know is exactly how Pete believes his appearance on BB will save his mother from working in a fast food place? Winning 100k might, but not actually being on it. 

I personally think  a lot of it is staged.


----------



## bellator (Aug 12, 2006)

Definately, as I said before, something just does not ring true with the guy. Gutted though, as I thought he was genuine at the beginning.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 12, 2006)

hmmm yep , im starting to think pete is not a ' perfect ' as we would like to think , something just doesnt seem right


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2006)

Pete is incredibly dull and boring - thats a given. But what do people mean about not feeling right etc?

I really don't get whats changed!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 13, 2006)

he just doesnt seem as genuine as he did in the beginning of the show


----------



## bellator (Aug 13, 2006)

How he deals with women is just strange: Lea, Nikki, Ashlene, Jenni, he just seems to switch on and off with every one of them. When Grace came back into the house for her 21 remaining minutes of fame he just hid away. Ok he does not like confrontations but bloody hell come on! The guy is so obtuse!
Would you put Nikki and Pete together in "real life"? No and neither would I.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 13, 2006)

Pete is not 'perfect' at all. But I can't see him as un(/in?)genuine in any way. He's a strange boy, but I think very innocent (stupidly so, perhaps). We're all so cynical that we just can't handle that and assume he's 'up to something'.

If anyone in that relationship is up to something it's so obviously Nikki!

And no, in real life I definitely wouldn't put those two together. It can't possibly last can it?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 13, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> If anyone in that relationship is up to something it's so obviously Nikki!



i agree ,  didnt niki say that she wanted to be a footballers wife??? and now she declares her love for him just as he is on the verge of winning £100,000  

what with that and a long lost dad just turned up , I do actually feel sorry for Pete


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 13, 2006)

Nikki won't get anywhere near that hundred grand. In a positive vote Pete fans will negate any vote for Nikki (and also Richard). Think Preston coming nowhere in CBB as Chantelle won. They all share the same fanbase.
It's between Glen and Ai!slyne in the 'winner without Pete' markets and I can really see the ghetto princess coming through at the moment. There's always the chance that she'll shoot herself in the foot at any given moment, but I do think she's firming up as the 'protest' vote this year in the face of unprecedented Endemol manipulation. People are fed up of Glen's BBLB 'journey' (wow Dermot, he can boil an egg!), and Jennie's totally off the radar. Could Pete lose it at the last? I doubt it, but if anyone can lose it for him it's Nikki...

Early call:

1st: Pete
2nd: Ai!slyne
3rd: Glen
4th: Nikki
5th: Richard
6th: Jennie


----------



## bellator (Aug 13, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> i agree ,  didnt niki say that she wanted to be a footballers wife??? and now she declares her love for him just as he is on the verge of winning £100,000
> 
> what with that and a long lost dad just turned up , I do actually feel sorry for Pete


Ok yes, he is prob a nice guy, however he knows he is just a stones throw away from a Heat magazine cover featuring the new Helen and Paul along with Nikki. Isn't it the problem now though with BB that they are all going in there with a purpose to do something, they all know exactly where it is going to lead them. I think Pete does have a good soul , BUT he tried time and time again to get into BB and he knows how it works.


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 13, 2006)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> he just doesnt seem as genuine as he did in the beginning of the show




I don't think he's up to anything malicious. His head's probably fucked after being locked in a TV studio for three months. I doubt anybody would look their best after that.


----------



## wishface (Aug 13, 2006)

bellator said:
			
		

> Definately, as I said before, something just does not ring true with the guy. Gutted though, as I thought he was genuine at the beginning.


I wouldn't say the contestants are stooges per se, but I would say that a lot of it is set up around them given what the producers know about them. The whole letter from home thing seemed rather fake to me.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 13, 2006)

I couldnt stand to watch that loud, hideous creature last night and turned over for the first time this series. 
Green mile was ok but i've seen it before.


*maybe i should get a life*


----------



## agricola (Aug 13, 2006)

the most annoying "couple" of all time


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 13, 2006)

wishface said:
			
		

> One thing I would like to know is exactly how Pete believes his appearance on BB will save his mother from working in a fast food place? Winning 100k might, but not actually being on it.
> 
> I personally think  a lot of it is staged.




I thought that his mum worked in the music industry or the arts or something 

I also remember reading somewhere that pete's mum and nikki's mum wanted them to be together (this may be complete rubbish but I'm sure I read it somewhere)


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 13, 2006)

Good grief.  
If I had a son I would want him to be with someone more.........stable and less fake.


----------



## agricola (Aug 13, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Good grief.
> If I had a son I would want him to be with someone more.........stable and less fake.



surely youd want your son to be more stable and less fake too?


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 13, 2006)

I didn't say if I had Pete as a son, I'm not old enough! 
If he was my son though he would be.


----------



## AllStarMe (Aug 13, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I thought that his mum worked in the music industry or the arts or something
> 
> I also remember reading somewhere that pete's mum and nikki's mum wanted them to be together (this may be complete rubbish but I'm sure I read it somewhere)


She used to play the violin in the communards...he mentioned it when they did the radio task, if I remember correctly. Dunno about what she does now though...


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 13, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anne_Stephenson

http://www.brilliantstrings.co.uk/html/anne.html

from entering "pete's mum" into google


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I like how stern Big Brother was about the towels on the phone to Nikki last night/now.


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 13, 2006)

also, thanks to google, this

http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/showthread.php?t=438396

I haven't been watching so I have no idea how true or not this is, but it sounds pretty grim, if true


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 13, 2006)

zoooo said:
			
		

> And no, in real life I definitely wouldn't put those two together. It can't possibly last can it?





Said about 80% of new relationships probably.  

_Them two?!!!!!!!  Never!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## agricola (Aug 13, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anne_Stephenson
> 
> http://www.brilliantstrings.co.uk/html/anne.html
> 
> from entering "pete's mum" into google



hardly "one step away from working in mcdonalds" is it?

didnt pb a while back claim he was in fact some form of toff?


----------



## wishface (Aug 13, 2006)

agricola said:
			
		

> hardly "one step away from working in mcdonalds" is it?
> 
> didnt pb a while back claim he was in fact some form of toff?


I was under the impression from that sacharrin letter from home Pete received (lord have mercy on my soul for having watched this nonsense) that he wanted to help his mother who had been stuck flipping burgers. From what the letter said that seemed pretty clear. Now that's turned out to be bullshit? What a surprise!


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 13, 2006)

In past years, I've been a little sad when BB has drawn to a close.

Now I can't wait for the plug to be pulled on this series.

Putting Nikki back in the house was just awful. She's so acting up to the camera and I can honestly say I haven't watched it since midweek.  This thread is far more entertaining that anything on BB right now.

C4/endemol are in heaps of trouble over the voting out/voting back in thing, they've obviously run out of ideas as to what to do with the housemates, and its just awful.


----------



## wishface (Aug 13, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> In past years, I've been a little sad when BB has drawn to a close.
> 
> Now I can't wait for the plug to be pulled on this series.
> 
> ...


ah they'll get away with it. What can happen?


----------



## bellator (Aug 13, 2006)

Whats the bet they do one with all the winners or past contestants (the fruitcake ones) of past shows in one house?


----------



## tommers (Aug 13, 2006)

bellator said:
			
		

> Whats the bet they do one with all the winners or past contestants (the fruitcake ones) of past shows in one house?



already been (kind of) done.

look up "back to reality".


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm starting to think Paedo Pete rather than Perfect Pete.

Nicki looks and acts like a 12 year old.

Yuk.


----------



## AnMarie (Aug 13, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I'm starting to think Paedo Pete rather than Perfect Pete.
> 
> Nicki looks and acts like a 12 year old.
> 
> Yuk.



Indeed!!


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm quite concerned about Pete in the diary room tonight, his tourettes seemed completely out of control.


----------



## AnMarie (Aug 13, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> In past years, I've been a little sad when BB has drawn to a close.
> 
> Now I can't wait for the plug to be pulled on this series.
> 
> ...




Agreed!!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 13, 2006)

*Hopes you two have never been on a jury*


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 13, 2006)

The 'Pete must win' edit tonight! I think they're rattled.  
Another 'funny' Pete pool scene coming up later.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> The 'Pete must win' edit tonight! I think they're rattled.
> Another 'funny' Pete pool scene coming up later.



Perhaps someone could accidentally burn the set down.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 13, 2006)

*gags*
Poor bastards left in there...all they have got to do all week is watch Nikki and Pete eat each others faces.  <lil green sick smilie>

Gone off Pete...he is a bit of a prat.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 13, 2006)

Icant BELIEVE nobody has mentioned the picture in todays sunday people which is Pete recieving blowjob from a transvestite or transexual ( unsure which) 
with censored written along his length to protect our innocent eyes


----------



## Celt (Aug 13, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> I'm quite concerned about Pete in the diary room tonight, his tourettes seemed completely out of control.




The big brother night club prize - sit on your own in the diary room with flashing lights music and BB will feed you alcohol, struck me as a strange sort of 'prize',  particularly as he asked to be allowed to go to bed.    Don't think it went as they hoped.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 13, 2006)

No, the diary room bit before that, when he was talking about Nikki and stuff, he seemed well of control.

If anything, he seemed a bit calmer when he was pissed.

Quite frankly, what did big brother expect when they got him pissed on cocktails, wine and champagne? Him NOT to jump in the pool with a tub on his head and his microphone still on? Fuckwits. 

An expensive piece of equipment my arse


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 13, 2006)

BUt he was dying to laugh wasnt he? The man doing BB


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 13, 2006)

He was, you could tell


----------



## wishface (Aug 13, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Icant BELIEVE nobody has mentioned the picture in todays sunday people which is Pete recieving blowjob from a transvestite or transexual ( unsure which)
> with censored written along his length to protect our innocent eyes


er!!!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 13, 2006)

err... if yadont believe me get to the newsagents first thing ( like 5am) before they send back the unsold copies of the people
it was there in all its glory


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 13, 2006)

A photo, for those of you who don't read such downmarket filth. I'm not quite sure whether I'd categorise that as work-safe or not, but it's the middle of the fucking night, so I don't believe it matters either way 

The good news, for horny Pete fans, is that picture will appear online in an uncensored form before too long. They always do


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 13, 2006)

but for those who switch on and log in at work tomorrow morning.......
It might be better to wait until you get home, just in case


Can you imagine Nikkis reaction when she realises perfect pete isnt_quite_ so perfect and that some transexual has had his chops round his member for money????

Im sooo coooooold pails into insignificance
I said BB should do a 'press exhibition' of cuttings for them all to view after a couple of glasses of vino of everyones coverage in the BB house as their very last twist

It would be addictive viewing


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 13, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> In past years, I've been a little sad when BB has drawn to a close.
> 
> Now I can't wait for the plug to be pulled on this series.
> 
> Putting Nikki back in the house was just awful. She's so acting up to the camera and I can honestly say I haven't watched it since midweek.


same here. 
its bollocks and i wish it would go away.
if i never see grace or nikki or lea again it'll be way too soon.
and fuckin Imogen doing her horrible jingle on BBLB. i had to mute the telly. 
seriously C4, end it asap.


----------



## Structaural (Aug 14, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Arf, who'd a thunk it! Now watch Pete crumble as he actually has to show some kind of commitment to Nikki. Bet he secretly wanted Lea.



when they were deciding who to get in the last two things that Pete said was, 'Leah, get Leah in' but was overshadowed by Richard... heheh

I hear Ashleyne is odds on to win BB OaL, what say you?


----------



## Structaural (Aug 14, 2006)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Romeo and Juliet was shit.  They died!  How's that any good?
> 
> Fuck off Shakespeare.



hehe I remember going to see that Baz Luhrmann remake with a ex-gf and another couple. We watched it..all very funky... left the cinema and the other girl was still crying her eyes out...
'Didn't you know they died at the end?' 
'No!', 
she cried for about 10 mins. We tried not to laugh.


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 14, 2006)

No idea what the hot topic of the thread is right now....

BUT

AISLEYNE TO WIN


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 14, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> No idea what the hot topic of the thread is right now....
> 
> BUT
> 
> AISLEYNE TO WIN




hurray!!!! I've already placed my vote


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 14, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> hurray!!!! I've already placed my vote



Me too!  Ghetto princess to win!!!

BTW, did anyone notice Nikki guzzling tap water before she went to bed the other night?? Considering she made all that fuss in the first week about drinking tap water!!! Could all those tanrums be acting??? Never!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 14, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> when they were deciding who to get in the last two things that Pete said was, 'Leah, get Leah in' but was overshadowed by Richard... heheh
> 
> I hear Ashleyne is odds on to win BB OaL, what say you?



No, nowhere near. The possible value is in the 'without Pete' markets, where she's fighting it out for second place with Glen. She's polling very well at the moment, the question is will those poll votes translate into phone votes?

BB7 winner *oddsflash!*

Pete: 1.22
Any Other (Aisleyne and Jenny): 10.5
Glen: 14.5
Nikki: 44.0
Richard: 140.0

BB7 winner WITHOUT PETE *oddsflash!*

Glen: 2.18
Aisleyne: 2.22
Nikki: 9.0
Richard: 24.0
Jennie: 160.0

I don't think Aisleyne can actually win this, but I'd suggest the 2nd-place value probably rests with her rather than Glen. At the moment.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 14, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Putting Nikki back in the house was just awful. She's so acting up to the camera and I can honestly say I haven't watched it since midweek.  This thread is far more entertaining that anything on BB right now.
> 
> .



How do you know it's so terrible if you're not watching? 

I'd rather Nikki (or an ex housemate) back than what we could have had this week Day 89 Pete locks himself in the toilet.  day 90 Aisleyne has another bout of paranoia. Day 91 Glyn says his farts smell etc etc.

At leats the HND gave us a bit of drama.


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 14, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Icant BELIEVE nobody has mentioned the picture in todays sunday people which is Pete recieving blowjob from a transvestite or transexual ( unsure which)
> with censored written along his length to protect our innocent eyes



Yep I saw it - pretty disturbing actually.

I'm also shocked just how many ex-BB stars Pete is actually friends with.  According to the report it happened at the wedding of kitten (remember her?) and Becki was the one who sold him out.


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 14, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> How do you know it's so terrible if you're not watching?
> 
> I'd rather Nikki (or an ex housemate) back than what we could have had this week Day 89 Pete locks himself in the toilet.  day 90 Aisleyne has another bout of paranoia. Day 91 Glyn says his farts smell etc etc.
> 
> At leats the HND gave us a bit of drama.



So did Chaucer.. but I don't see him on the television every night for 3 months for the same reason this shouldn't be.. it's staged, dull and way past it's sell by date


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 14, 2006)

paulhackett66 said:
			
		

> So did Chaucer.. but I don't see him on the television every night for 3 months for the same reason this shouldn't be.. it's staged, dull and way past it's sell by date



Use a remote - problem solved.


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 14, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> How do you know it's so terrible if you're not watching?
> 
> I'd rather Nikki (or an ex housemate) back than what we could have had this week Day 89 Pete locks himself in the toilet.  day 90 Aisleyne has another bout of paranoia. Day 91 Glyn says his farts smell etc etc.
> 
> At leats the HND gave us a bit of drama.



day 89 Nikki has a tantrum, day 90 Nikki has a tantrum, day 91 Nikki has a tantrum, day 92 Nikki has a tantrum

or you could have

day 89 Graces bitches about fellow housemates, day 90 Graces bitches about fellow housemates, day 91 Graces bitches about fellow housemates, day 92 Graces bitches about fellow housemates

or 

day 89 Mikey licks Grace's arse, day 90 Mikey licks Grace's arse, day 91 Mikey licks Grace's arse, day 92 Mikey licks Grace's arse

or last but not least

day 89 Lea gets her tits out, day 90 Lea gets her tits out, day 91 Lea gets her tits out, day 92 Lea gets her tits out

Can't see how this is possibly any better than the original remaining housemates


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 14, 2006)

It's not even that - it's just Nikki and Pete hug each other constantly for the next fucking week. 

Dull to watch and very dull I'm sure for the other hm's. 

The one good thing is that the turn around from them thinking (or at least saying that they think it....  ) that it was a lovely and beautiful and romantic thing, seems to have begun now (with Glyn and Jennie discussing the nightly slurping/giggling fest on last nights show). 

I don't think I'm a terrible prude  - but deary me - just wait for _one fucking week_ till you get out, rather than possibly making other people feel uncomfortable (or maybe just _a bit sick_  )- and by that I mean that they don't have to realise that that's what's happening - it's just good manners to assume it might (and that generally people won't say if it is)!


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 14, 2006)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> day 89 Nikki has a tantrum, day 90 Nikki has a tantrum, day 91 Nikki has a tantrum, day 92 Nikki has a tantrum
> 
> or you could have
> 
> ...



Are you kidding?  All of that is more interesting to watch (has leah ever got her norks out though).  Seen it all before yes but if you don't like that what sort of thing do you like watching in Big Brother?

I like watching the group dynamics shift, the personality shifts and psychological warfare - not always pretty to watch but you do watch it.  Thats why BB is better in June than it is in August where all we normally get is hm's talking about leaving ( can't see any of the girls using a wine bottle as a dildo this year).


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 14, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Are you kidding?  All of that is more interesting to watch (has leah ever got her norks out though).



They're always out, even when they're not


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 14, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> An expensive piece of equipment my arse


About £800 if they are using the system (Shure UHF-R) I think they are.


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2006)

I missed all last weeks big brother due to being on my hols, but today I had the displeasure of seeing Mikey and Moose... err, I mean Grace, at the airport in Palma waiting to board a plane for Gatwick.
Looks like they went for a dirty weekend in Magaluf.
If I had saw them earlier I'd have gave them some abuse.  

So in short, what have i missed?


----------



## Apathy (Aug 14, 2006)

Addy said:
			
		

> So in short, what have i missed?



Some live footage of dickheads in a house


----------



## Structaural (Aug 14, 2006)

Yep, Ashleyne to win - she's the only one with any balls in that house.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 14, 2006)

Apathy said:
			
		

> Some live footage of dickheads in a house


thats a great quote from someone called apathy who lives in the grey bit of manchester


----------



## kakuma (Aug 14, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> Yep, Ashleyne to win - she's the only one with any balls in that house.




yeah, me and my girlfriend want ashleeeeeeeeeeene to win, she's got balls of steel and she's loyal and when the 3 girls in the other house were being bitchy out of jealousy ashleeeeeeeeeeeeene  never even considered to herself that the girls next door would have been bitchy about her, cos she isn't a nasty person herself.

Ashleeeeeeene


----------



## foo (Aug 14, 2006)

another one for Aisleyne here.  

for probably the same reasons as most people: she's straight talking, she doesn't bitch behind peoples' backs what she won't also say to their faces - and she had no idea how Grace/Nikki/Lea etc. had it in for her. 

i also like the fact that she easily makes and keeps friends with other women and doesn't indulge in that competative shite. 


edit. Grace was such a wanker when she went in to 'deal' with Aisleyne - hilarious!


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 14, 2006)

Everyone vote for Aisleyne 

That will wipe the smirk off the poison dwarfs face


----------



## bellator (Aug 14, 2006)

Voted for Aisleyne twice today (in work). Want the horrid little munchkin out!


----------



## exosculate (Aug 14, 2006)

I prefer Dicky to Ash

They're all tediously unworthy TBH.

Vote Shabbazz.


----------



## kakuma (Aug 14, 2006)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> Everyone vote for Aisleyne
> 
> That will wipe the smirk off the poison dwarfs face



Nikki said something last night on BB that worried my girlfriend, she hugged 
Pete and said something like "oh it's Pete, everyone loves pete", as if she thinks she has a bigger chance of winning BB for being Pete's girlfriend..............


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 14, 2006)

Wouldn't surprise me if she's thinking that way.

Jesus, she's making BB5's Michelle look a bit normal.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 14, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> They're all tediously unworthy.


 I quite agree.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 14, 2006)

he he he he.

BB is treating Nikki like the naughty child she is


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 14, 2006)

Addy said:
			
		

> I missed all last weeks big brother due to being on my hols, but today I had the displeasure of seeing Mikey and Moose... err, I mean Grace, at the airport in Palma waiting to board a plane for Gatwick.
> Looks like they went for a dirty weekend in Magaluf.
> If I had saw them earlier I'd have gave them some abuse.



Quite a hornet's nest you've stirred up over on ds Addy.


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2006)

yup  
as intended 

oohhh I'm also a girl over there now (according to posters comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## kakuma (Aug 14, 2006)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Wouldn't surprise me if she's thinking that way.
> 
> Jesus, she's making BB5's Michelle look a bit normal.




so i'm not the only person who thinks she's a bit strange????


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 14, 2006)

She's just so bloody inconsistent. And her fake gagging on the tap water was soooo obvious.

If she was that phobic, she'd have crawled to the kitchen rather than drink out the tap.


----------



## kakuma (Aug 14, 2006)

did you not see her weird behaviour about a towel about 3 days ago????

"i can't use a towel that another person has touched,, please big brother, please big brother, please, please, don't make me use a towel someone else has touched"


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm still trying to sift through the various polls (most have been compromised) stats and fan-hype, but it does seem that Ash is picking up real support to a degree where she may even mount a serious challenge to *gasp* Pete.
It may not happen of course. There's a danger she's the darling of the internet fans rather than a real-world favourite (and the allied danger that a 'Barrymore' will come out of nowhere), but I do think she's getting there and a few reputable polls have her polling neck-and-neck with the perfect one. Why?

1) Nikki dragging Pete into a popularity slump. Relationships are usually vote-killers. Nikki is justifiably seen as something of an actress this time around and people resent the fact she's been planted back into the house.
2) Richard's smug 'aren't they wonderful' chorus is getting very irritating. Viewers don't like being spoon-fed a romance most know is blatantly doomed, if not completely faked. 
3) Ash seen as the 'protest' vote to stop wicked Endemol getting their Pete/Nikki/Glyn 123 (yeah, I know).
4) Ash fans seem to be an incredibly fanatical, focused bunch. Crucially there's no-one else they really like - their votes will be trained on one HM only.

Problems:

1) 80% of the votes come in the final night and a lot of casual viewers and voters tune in - that's how Barrymore came second in CBB despite polling last in every poll. I can see them voting for Pete rather than Ash. Especially if she wears her ghetto finery and fur, as threatened. The inevitable ott tears won't help either.
2) Two shows on friday - Show one see's three HMs evicted and the fourth announced. If all goes as anticipated it'll be Jennie, Richard and Nikki evicted, then Glen announced. Who fans of Nikki and Glen transfer their vote to in the half-hour programme break is crucial: Richard and Nikki's fans will definitely go over to Pete's side, and I think Glen's will too. Aside from her fanbase Ash doesn't really have many transfered votes coming her way.
3) Endemol really, really want Pete to win. And they really, really don't want Ash to win. Expect appalling edits. These may well help Ash over the week as she becomes a BB 'victim', but the friday show if bad should seal her fate with the once-a-year-voters.
4) Glen's support is still something of a mystery. He doesn't seem to have many fans, despite Dermot's constant plugging of his 'journey' on BBLB. Or does he? 

If they shut the lines at 9.00 I could really see Ash running Pete close. As it is I think the probable vote-transfer should see Pete home and hosed. Shame really, it'd certainly be interesting to see the 2nd-placed HM come out to huge cheers whilst the winner was soundly booed.  

A lot can change in a week, but Ash was a good bet for the 'winner without Pete' market at 4's, and I still think she's a reasonable investment now at evens. Know yourself! Big-up the ghetto queen.  

Some usually reliable stats and poll data from the good people at Specialbets to back up my ramblings...


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 15, 2006)

Damn! Maybe I should have stuck more than £2 on Aisleyne at 9/1 without Pete!!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 15, 2006)

Well she was 1.9 last time I looked, so yeah... 

On the live feed Pete has just claimed that he's scared of losing BB because he once heard the voice of god telling him he'd win. That's why he entered. God told him to do it.
He went on to explain that if he won it would mean that heaven existed. If however he lost he would be terrified because it would mean that he was, in fact, merely hallucinating the experience and was crazy. He would have no proof that heaven existed.

Had I been there I would have asked a simple question that could have solved this thorny theological dilema fairly easily, but sadly Richard didn't ask if he had been snuffling up family-sized lines of ket shortly before his religious epiphany.

Thick. As. Mince.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 15, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> 3) Endemol really, really want Pete to win. And they really, really don't want Ash to win. Expect appalling edits. These may well help Ash over the week as she becomes a BB 'victim', but the friday show if bad should seal her fate with the once-a-year-voters.
> .



Why would a particular winner make any difference from the next?


----------



## tommers (Aug 15, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Well she was 1.9 last time I looked, so yeah...
> 
> On the live feed Pete has just claimed that he's scared of losing BB because he once heard the voice of god telling him he'd win. That's why he entered. God told him to do it.
> He went on to explain that if he won it would mean that heaven existed. If however he lost he would be terrified because it would mean that he was, in fact, merely hallucinating the experience and was crazy. He would have no proof that heaven existed.
> ...



bit of a bb obsessive ain't he?


----------



## foo (Aug 15, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> 3) Endemol really, really want Pete to win. And they really, really don't want Ash to win. Expect appalling edits. These may well help Ash over the week as she becomes a BB 'victim', but the friday show if bad should seal her fate with the once-a-year-voters.



cheeky bastards. 

Aisleyne to win!


----------



## foo (Aug 15, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Had I been there I would have asked a simple question that could have solved this thorny theological dilema fairly easily, b*ut sadly Richard didn't ask if he had been snuffling up family-sized lines of ket shortly before his religious epiphany.*



 

spot on.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 15, 2006)

ITS  GLYN


----------



## wishface (Aug 15, 2006)

Pete will still win because all the bored housewives that watch the show will exercise the sympathy vote. I doubt even Nikki - aka SATAN! - can change that. That girl needs a slap in the face, daily. Like a vitamin supplement.


----------



## pk (Aug 15, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> another one for Aisleyne here.
> 
> for probably the same reasons as most people: she's straight talking, she doesn't bitch behind peoples' backs what she won't also say to their faces - and she had no idea how Grace/Nikki/Lea etc. had it in for her.
> 
> ...



Aislene disappointed me when Grace went in for 21 minutes... in that she failed to "dash her in the face" with anything.


----------



## foo (Aug 15, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Aislene disappointed me when Grace went in for 21 minutes... in that she failed to "dash her in the face" with anything.



yeh, but at least she went up and fronted Grace. 

Grace nervously played the 'it's my birthday so dont be mean to me' card - and was obviously just a leetle bit scared


----------



## Flashman (Aug 15, 2006)

She threw a deaf 'un too, sure sign of bricking it (not always but).


----------



## Structaural (Aug 15, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> another one for Aisleyne here.
> 
> for probably the same reasons as most people: she's straight talking, she doesn't bitch behind peoples' backs what she won't also say to their faces - and she had no idea how Grace/Nikki/Lea etc. had it in for her.
> 
> ...





She's a nasty piece of work that one. 
When Ash and her had their talk: "I saw Susie as a bit of a mother figure," Ash said to Grace. Later when Grace got back next door she says:  "Ash was chatting some shit about the whole water thing. She was saying, 'I have a loyalty to stick up for Susie, cos she was like a mother figure.'" Grace's face cracks up, she can hardly surpress her giggles, then says: "And I thought to myself, yeah, that's because it's the only mother she has got..."

Oh and Richard laughed uproariously at that one, the two-faced little bitch.

Ash's mother left her when she was 16.

from here:
http://www.radiotimes.com/content/features/bigbrother/


----------



## Structaural (Aug 15, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Well she was 1.9 last time I looked, so yeah...
> 
> On the live feed Pete has just claimed that he's scared of losing BB because he once heard the voice of god telling him he'd win. That's why he entered. God told him to do it.
> He went on to explain that if he won it would mean that heaven existed. If however he lost he would be terrified because it would mean that he was, in fact, merely hallucinating the experience and was crazy. He would have no proof that heaven existed.
> ...



I read about that - it was his dead friend not god, but still.... I'm starting to think him and Thikki are quite evenly matched actually.


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 15, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Why would a particular winner make any difference from the next?


This is what I want to know too


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 15, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> This is what I want to know too



Especially Pete over Aisleyne.  You can understand them not favouring, say, Vanessa last year as she wasn't a strong character.  Aisleyne is a strong character.

Pete is but isn't likely to do a jade when he leaves and probably won't get his head turned and just go back to his life.

Therefore you wonder what Endemol would have to gain engineering Pete over Aisleyne.  If anything it would be the other way around.  'Booed HM overcomes it all to win against the odds' is better than 'Tourettes bloke wins after being ahead in the polls since day 1'.  

If too many people think Pete will win, neither his  casual fans nor anyone other fans will even bother voting.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 15, 2006)

I've also noticed  hypocrisy in some Ash fans.  They want her to win because people like Grace and Nikki have been nasty about her and they identify with someone who doesn't bitch and turn the other cheek then use worse adjectives to describe Grace and Nikki than either of those used in the house.

It's a funny world.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 15, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> I read about that - it was his dead friend not god, but still.... I'm starting to think him and Thikki are quite evenly matched actually.



Why do people call her Thikki?  She's immature but she isn't dumb.


----------



## Structaural (Aug 15, 2006)

It amuses me.

She came second to last in the IQ test they took before entering the house (Imogen came first, later on Suzie took that crown).


----------



## Structaural (Aug 15, 2006)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,8123-2309356.html

on Tourettes.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 15, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> It amuses me.
> 
> She came second to last in the IQ test they took before entering the house (Imogen came first, later on Suzie took that crown).



Was it a proper IQ test or that Q&A they did on camera?

She is far more articulate than someone like Glyn and he is supposed to be the brightest.

And didn't Aisleyne think the capital of Portugal was Spain??


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 15, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> She is far more articulate than someone like Glyn and he is supposed to be the brightest.



Really????  are we watching the same BB?


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 15, 2006)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> Really????  are we watching the same BB?



Yes, we probably just have a different opinion.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 15, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Was it a proper IQ test or that Q&A they did on camera?
> 
> She is far more articulate than someone like Glyn and he is supposed to be the brightest.
> 
> And didn't Aisleyne think the capital of Portugal was Spain??


 You forget Glyn is effectively speaking a 'foreign' language fluently on there

Strange, you dont see Thicki doing the same thing do you? 
anyway if she cant work out how ridiculous her behaviour is and take steps to control it then its fair to deduce shes really very dumb


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 15, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,8123-2309356.html
> 
> on Tourettes.




Interesting 

I remember reading a paper by Melanie Klien some years ago called something like A Contribution on the Psychogenesis of Tics

Her theory IMMIC was that Tourettes and tics developed as a result of a traumatic experience of the child witnessing the primal scene (the parental intercourse).

She posited that the tic (tourettes is classified as kind of tic I think) was the child's way of communicating his or her tauma.

Thus the turning away of the head, the swear words, grunts, howls, screams,  body movements, etc all contained a coded message as to what the child had  seen and heard yet couldn't deal with.

It was a lot more complex that that, but those are the bare bones of the theory IMMIC.

you can read the paper here but you need to be e membver of questia to read the whole thing (they offer a free trial membership thing so anyone who really is interested should be able to read it) 
http://www.questia.com/PM.qst?a=o&d=77316798

8th link down on the left


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 15, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> You forget Glyn is effectively speaking a 'foreign' language fluently on there
> 
> Strange, you dont see Thicki doing the same thing do you?
> anyway if she cant work out how ridiculous her behaviour is and take steps to control it then its fair to deduce shes really very dumb



Speaking a foreign language fluently doesn't mean you have to mumble.  Even Glyns mates call him dopey.  Mikey even fooled him into thinking he knew his mate (this might all sound like I dislike him, I don't at all).

Nikki has already said she acts like a 10 year old.  The only reason she gets away with it is because the HM's have accepted/laugh at it and don't challenge her on it.


----------



## tommers (Aug 15, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> anyway if she cant work out how ridiculous her behaviour is and take steps to control it then its fair to deduce shes really very dumb




seems to be getting her what she wants so far don't it?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 15, 2006)

hehe but you are saying hes thick effectively arent you, or at least 'not that clever'
hes already admitted in conversations in the house that he believes in several forms of intelligence- he for instance can get great grades at school but that doesnt mean he would have a hope in hells chance of being able to build a house
so what if he mumbles? i was told about a piece of research by my sons speech and language therapist  which found that people who have lessthan perfect speech and are likely to be branded both by peers and teachers as less able and are also more likely to be bullied and held back academically as a result
seems your opinions of Glyn just show that in action- he mumbles therefore harold has decided despite all his A levels and GCSE's that he cant be 'that' intelligent

nikki however doesnt appear to have any type of intelligence at all. If she does Im yet to see it


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 15, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> seems to be getting her what she wants so far don't it?


Thats not intelligence, thats learning that starving yourself, throwing up and tantrumming at every turn makes those around you give you what you want becuase its less hassle for them than listening to her carrying on
Its what 18mth old babies ALLdo- it doesnt make them intelligent though does it?


----------



## STFC (Aug 15, 2006)

My dislike of Nikki grows by the day, I can't find any redeeming features in her whatsoever. By association, I am liking Pete less and less too. Nikki's childish whimpering last night "Pete's my special baby, why aren't you listening..." made me want to throw my telly out of the window. I really don't think he fancies her at all by the way, it's all tactics.

I want the Glynger to win.


----------



## tommers (Aug 15, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Thats not intelligence, thats learning that starving yourself, throwing up and tantrumming at every turn makes those around you give you what you want becuase its less hassle for them than listening to her carrying on
> Its what 18mth old babies ALLdo- it doesnt make them intelligent though does it?



maybe not.  You said that her inability to modify her "ridiculous" behaviour shows that she is not intelligent.

I pointed out that her "ridiculous" behaviour doesn't need to be modified as far as she is concerned, because it gets her what she wants.

I would also be tempted to say that she couldn't modify her behaviour to any great extent even if she wanted to, even if she saw that it was causing damage to her life, but I don't really want to start that debate again.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 15, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> hehe but you are saying hes thick effectively arent you, or at least 'not that clever'
> hes already admitted in conversations in the house that he believes in several forms of intelligence- he for instance can get great grades at school but that doesnt mean he would have a hope in hells chance of being able to build a house
> so what if he mumbles? i was told about a piece of research by my sons speech and language therapist  which found that people who have lessthan perfect speech and are likely to be branded both by peers and teachers as less able and are also more likely to be bullied and held back academically as a result
> seems your opinions of Glyn just show that in action- he mumbles therefore harold has decided despite all his A levels and GCSE's that he cant be 'that' intelligent
> ...



I said he was less articulate than Nikki, which I think he is.  Even when he speaks Welsh, he doesn't come across as that articulate in translation.

It isn't 100% linked to intelligence as self confidence plays a bigger part but emotional or social intelligence will help you express yourself to others better or sharper.  I don't think he is thick but Nikki wasn't far off calling him a simpleton.

2 years ago we were told Stuart was the smartest guy we've yet to see on BB.  Yet every Diary Room entry was 'It's just like.......so amazing.....like.....what happens when...you like......meet someone and erm'.  Completely unable to express himself or convey his true feelings on anything.


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't know if this has already been posted but there's some interesting links re Pete here

also some cool photos 

http://acieeed.co.uk/


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 15, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Quite a hornet's nest you've stirred up over on ds Addy.



What's ds


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 15, 2006)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> What's ds



Digital Spy.  Only go over if you take it too seriously.  I would but I've banned twice.


----------



## Structaural (Aug 15, 2006)

I've been banned 3 times - the robust style of Urban75 goes down like a lead balloon.


----------



## Structaural (Aug 15, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Was it a proper IQ test or that Q&A they did on camera?
> 
> She is far more articulate than someone like Glyn and he is supposed to be the brightest.
> 
> And didn't Aisleyne think the capital of Portugal was Spain??



No idea how 'proper' it was - I suspect it was about 15 questions - Glyn came top 

So his IQ is about 98 and then the rest go down from there . Michael was supposed to be a member of Mensa, didn't stop him making a complete idiot of himself.

Aislene didn't know what a 'monarch' was  But her 'social' intelligence was the highest.

Anyway I think Nikki is thick because she's such a complete narcissist, absolutely no idea of reality outside her head and that's her choice. Imogen had a similar but lesser problem. 
Anyone can be as articulate as Nikki if you speak nice. and. slow. like. she. does. while. looking. pointedly. at. the. ceiling. with. a. oh. so. pained. expression.


I thought the BBBigBrain was interesting the other day. The psychologist said that those that crave fame are essentially choosing to attempt to regain the attention they had when they were about 3 or 4 years old and the world revolved around them. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 15, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> I've been banned 3 times - the robust style of Urban75 goes down like a lead balloon.



That place has put me right off Aisleyne actually when I've looked.  I do like her but the holier than thou posts about her and the twist in general just led me to run my big typing gob off.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 15, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> No idea how 'proper' it was - I suspect it was about 15 questions - Glyn came top
> 
> So his IQ is about 98 and then the rest go down from there . Michael was supposed to be a member of Mensa, didn't stop him making a complete idiot of himself.
> 
> .




Thing that got me about Michael was his big 'I like to retain my masculinity' schpiel, expressed in quite a feminine way.  He may be less camp than Richard but Richard is probably more masculine overall.  The only masculine traits Michael seemed to have was not being particularly houseproud.


----------



## souljacker (Aug 15, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> 2 years ago we were told Stuart was the smartest guy we've yet to see on BB.  Yet every Diary Room entry was 'It's just like.......so amazing.....like.....what happens when...you like......meet someone and erm'.  Completely unable to express himself or convey his true feelings on anything.



To be fair, it was Stuart that claimed he was the brainiest bloke in the world. The rest of the planet sussed him out as a complete berk pretty much straight away.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 15, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I don't know if this has already been posted but there's some interesting links re Pete here
> 
> also some cool photos
> 
> http://acieeed.co.uk/


how grace has got the nerve to call anyone moose with a mush like hers, i'll never know. 
I dont like to insult people but she is pig ugly


----------



## dozzer (Aug 15, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Thats not intelligence, thats learning that starving yourself, throwing up and tantrumming at every turn makes those around you give you what you want becuase its less hassle for them than listening to her carrying on
> Its what 18mth old babies ALL do- it doesnt make them intelligent though does it?



She was anorexic and has battled with OCD - do you honestly think that people are this way simply because they do it to "get what they want"? Sheesh. 

I will continue to see the good in people. I like all of them in there, for certain parts of their personalities. Some parts are annoying but nobody's perfect. Can we all honestly say that our mates have _never_ annoyed us? Stick anyone in that environment and you're going to see all sides of them. 

I still like Nikki.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 15, 2006)

You carry on with your delusions then
the shriks on the big brain said shes never behaved differently becuase she has never needed to. she pulls a tantrum and gets what she wants and is likely to have been given in to the whole of her life
and she willcontinue to be like that unless everyone in her life refuses to give in to her. That aspect of her has nothing at all to do with anorexia nor OCD, itssheer spoilt behaviour which has achieved its aims every time shes done it, she has no need to stop while she is getting what she wants


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 15, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> I said he was less articulate than Nikki, which I think he is.  Even when he speaks Welsh, he doesn't come across as that articulate in translation.
> 
> It isn't 100% linked to intelligence as self confidence plays a bigger part but emotional or social intelligence will help you express yourself to others better or sharper.  I don't think he is thick but Nikki wasn't far off calling him a simpleton.
> 
> 2 years ago we were told Stuart was the smartest guy we've yet to see on BB.  Yet every Diary Room entry was 'It's just like.......so amazing.....like.....what happens when...you like......meet someone and erm'.  Completely unable to express himself or convey his true feelings on anything.



Lets be fair when he was speaking welsh hes been speaking to one of the confirmed least intelligent members of the house

as for Nikki calling him a simpleton, if youve never experienced life outside of deepest darkest north wales ( and he obviously hasnt and has been mothered to death) he will come across as 'simple' hehas simple ways, hes never needed to actually do anything for himself and hasnt experienced any sophistication

Alack of worldliness doesnt= a lack of intelligence
Nikkis seen pleanty of the insides of psych wards, doesnt make her a doctor does it?


----------



## dozzer (Aug 15, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> You carry on with your delusions then



Cheers!  




			
				LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> the shriks on the big brain said shes never behaved differently becuase she has never needed to. she pulls a tantrum and gets what she wants and is likely to have been given in to the whole of her life and she willcontinue to be like that unless everyone in her life refuses to give in to her. That aspect of her has nothing at all to do with anorexia nor OCD, itssheer spoilt behaviour which has achieved its aims every time shes done it, she has no need to stop while she is getting what she wants



When do you think she learned these behaviours? Being stuck in a psychiatric ward is not a "normal" way to grow up. Which came first - the tantrums or the anorexia I wonder?

I think we would both agree that she really needs to take a look at her behaviour when she gets out - she can be helped with that. 

I just didn't like the comment about "starving yourself and throwing up for attention" bit. 

Je suis sorry.


----------



## dozzer (Aug 15, 2006)

Though on watching that program I've just come to the conclusion I don't really like Nikki anymore.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 15, 2006)

You and the world dozzer.  

Terrible show for Nikki, poor for Richard, reasonable for Jennie and Glen.
Pete? Very good apart from the god-bothering at the end.
Ash? Very good despite the editing I think. There's some appalling poll manipulation and ramping going on, but I think underneath it all she has enough votes to match Pete until the final hour.

I don't think I've altered my position on the top 3: Pete, Ash, Glen. 'Citing innit.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 15, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> You and the world dozzer.
> 
> Terrible show for Nikki, poor for Richard, reasonable for Jennie and Glen.
> Pete? Very good apart from the god-bothering at the end.
> ...




Oranges - Whats the actual odds?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 15, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Why would a particular winner make any difference from the next?



Sorry, just seen this.
There's a period of time after any BB when interest is still reasonably strong and some limited 'ambassadorial' role is expected of a winner. While I don't think this would be a problem this year, in the past a sullen, withdrawn and media-unfriendly HM like Jason in BB5 or Jonny in BB3 who somehow made it to second place would have been considered a little embarrassing to the franchise.

I think a more specific problem this year is that Ash is loved and hated in equal measures. In the unlikely event that she wins Endemol faces the very real prospect of the runner-up being wildly cheered and the winner soundly booed. Obviously this would cause the casual viewer some confusion and would look a little odd. More embarrassment for team BB. Would be very funny mind.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 15, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Oranges - Whats the actual odds?



To win *oddsflash!*

The good apostle Pete: 1.3
Any other (Ai!slyne and Jennie-no-nickname): 5.2
Glen: 22.0
Pwincess Steptoe v2.0: 95.0
Trickie Dickie: 220.0

The real action is in the 'without Pete' market - will Ash make second place? *Oddsflash!*

Ai!sleyne: 1.76
Glen: 2.42
Pwincess Steptoe v.2.0: 34.0
Trickie Dickie: 55.0
Jennie-no-nickname: 250.0


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 15, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> the shriks on the big brain said shes never behaved differently becuase she has never needed to. she pulls a tantrum and gets what she wants and is likely to have been given in to the whole of her life
> and she willcontinue to be like that unless everyone in her life refuses to give in to her. That aspect of her has nothing at all to do with anorexia nor OCD, itssheer spoilt behaviour which has achieved its aims every time shes done it, she has no need to stop while she is getting what she wants


I know someone very close to me who behaves exactly like she does and sadly she is 93  

on a lighter note, i loved the task tonite. their impressions were brilliant.
shame they didnt show the reactions though.

im a bit stunned tbh after reading some of the stuff on DS. is she really wearing a crown because of her upcoming show? it will really put me off if all the fixing is true.


----------



## tommers (Aug 15, 2006)

dozzer said:
			
		

> When do you think she learned these behaviours? Being stuck in a psychiatric ward is not a "normal" way to grow up. Which came first - the tantrums or the anorexia I wonder?
> 
> I think we would both agree that she really needs to take a look at her behaviour when she gets out - she can be helped with that.
> 
> ...




no need to be sorry.  you're right.


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 15, 2006)

What in the name of satan was Pete's speech about in the end? Was that meant to make us want to vote for him? At first I thought he was just dull, now I think he's really disingenuine. His relationship with Nikki seems completely forced , the fact he was flirting like insania with Jennie when he was supposedly pining for Nikki says alot.

On another topic, I think it's interesting that people have become savvy to the way the show is edited. I remember in the first few series everyone thought the people moaning about being edited badly were just whinging and in denial.


----------



## pk (Aug 16, 2006)

I can't be the only person, male or female, that would like to slap Nikki across the face.

Can't wait for this series to end now, sick of the remaining players.

And I agree with whoever pointed it out above - Grace really is a fucking moose.


----------



## keithy (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah it's doing my head in, maybe just because after ages and ages of carrying on liking Pete, reassuring myself "He's just quiet cos he's upset bla bla bla, he is still funny sometimes" now I just CAN'T like him anymore. Especially today, he is acting completely different now he's with Nikki I think. I didn't like how he just stood back while Nikki laughed at Aislyne's outfit and Richard started too (both of them being bitchy and insensitive), when before he used to try and defend people even to Nikki. Now he is new 'sexy' Pete it seems like he has lost a lot of what I liked about him before. This is strange, not sure if anyone else has noticed what I'm on about?


----------



## keithy (Aug 16, 2006)

And I don't just mean he's lost people's respect because he's with nikki, because they don't like her or think it's fake. I mean he doesn't seem as sound as before.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 16, 2006)

dozzer said:
			
		

> Though on watching that program I've just come to the conclusion I don't really like Nikki anymore.


well done, welcome back


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 16, 2006)

dozzer said:
			
		

> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didnt say she was doiing it for attention only that she had learned that the whole package gets people falling over themselves to do her bidding

People have anorexia for all sorts of reasons, just becuase its related to weight loss doesnt mean its not intimmately linked to power and control, both over the sufferers own environment and those around them.
anorexics are also generally extremely skilled at mmanipulating people and situations to meet their own needs (usually to not eat)


----------



## Moggy (Aug 16, 2006)

I've not posted on any of these threads and not watched any of these series' of big brother apart from the first one, but all i can really say is...

How can you SERIOUSLY be posting about big brother at 7 o'clock in the morning?!?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 16, 2006)

Becuase Im sat here with two under 10's who are watching some cartoon called fairly odd parent and if I leave them alone they will raid the fridge( for all the food Ive bought for holiday) and probably beat each other stupid 

Boredom does wonderful things to your post count


----------



## sparkling (Aug 16, 2006)

Nicki =


----------



## sparkling (Aug 16, 2006)

Richard =


----------



## sparkling (Aug 16, 2006)

Ai!slyne =     


What was she so upset about last night I missed the beginning?

I'm not that keen on her either


----------



## sparkling (Aug 16, 2006)

Pete =  then since Nicki     

Gone right off him now...just see him as a little coward that doesn't challenge anyone and is quite frankly a bit boring now.


----------



## sparkling (Aug 16, 2006)

Jennie =   She has always bored me but I did like her better yesterday so


----------



## sparkling (Aug 16, 2006)

Glyn =   at his mother for not preparing him for indepedence better   at all the silly school boy farts but generally for me he gets a    

Go Glyn, Go!!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 16, 2006)

GLYNNNNNNNNN to winnnnnnnnn


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 16, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Glyn =   at his mother for not preparing him for indepedence better   at all the silly school boy farts but generally for me he gets a
> 
> Go Glyn, Go!!



I agree, I think that reflects really really badly on his family 
But I said weeks ago ons another forum old fashioned welsh mams do that to their blue eyed boys and was told no they dont etc etc
They bloody do- Mr Fit and Mr Fits brother had a mam like that, they both left home as soon as possible to get some independence


----------



## Moggy (Aug 16, 2006)

Fucking hell - i turn around and there's SEVEN more BB posts!!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 16, 2006)

Sparklings got clickyfingeritis


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 16, 2006)

aisleyne =


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 16, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> as for Nikki calling him a simpleton, if youve never experienced life outside of deepest darkest north wales ( and he obviously hasnt and has been mothered to death) he will come across as 'simple' hehas simple ways, hes never needed to actually do anything for himself and hasnt experienced any sophistication



he's been to blackpool


----------



## Moggy (Aug 16, 2006)

DISGRACE!!

TRAVESTY!!

*Pickets BB thread*


----------



## foo (Aug 16, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Gone right off him now...just see him *as a little coward that doesn't challenge anyone *and is quite frankly a bit boring now.



i've been saying this for quite a while since i've been finding his spinelessness, and his reel'em in reel'em out shite with the 'girls' just a bit nausiating (sp). 

he's weak and manipulative.

i'll be out on friday night so will miss the final but i'm voting for Aisleyne


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm in Malaga for the weekend but will prob. vote for the ex-ghetto queen too. 


*pokes Moggy* ello.


----------



## sparkling (Aug 16, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Sparklings got clickyfingeritis



Not many days to comment on now. 

What will we all do next week?  Although having said that I've been so bored with this series I think it peaked too early...Shabaz was interesting.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 16, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Not many days to comment on now.
> 
> What will we all do next week?  Although having said that I've been so bored with this series I think it peaked too early...Shabaz was interesting.



it was all over in 3 days then.


----------



## wishface (Aug 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> it was all over in 3 days then.


Actually, yes.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 16, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Sorry, just seen this.
> There's a period of time after any BB when interest is still reasonably strong and some limited 'ambassadorial' role is expected of a winner. While I don't think this would be a problem this year, in the past a sullen, withdrawn and media-unfriendly HM like Jason in BB5 or Jonny in BB3 who somehow made it to second place would have been considered a little embarrassing to the franchise.
> 
> I think a more specific problem this year is that Ash is loved and hated in equal measures. In the unlikely event that she wins Endemol faces the very real prospect of the runner-up being wildly cheered and the winner soundly booed. Obviously this would cause the casual viewer some confusion and would look a little odd. More embarrassment for team BB. Would be very funny mind.



Aisleyne is a promotions girl, Pete would be the most reclusive winner they've ever had.  Pete has the fairytale factor I suppose with his parents but again, why would Endemol favour him?  Less people would vote on all sides if it was a foregone conclusion.

I'm pretty ambivalent about who wins but I'm so sick of hearing how everything is biased in favour of Pete, how davina etc are biased.  Doesn't stack up.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 16, 2006)

keithy said:
			
		

> I didn't like how he just stood back while Nikki laughed at Aislyne's outfit and Richard started too (both of them being bitchy and insensitive),



Aisleyne was laughing at herself too.  Is no one allowed to take the piss out of her anymore


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 16, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Ai!slyne =
> 
> 
> What was she so upset about last night I missed the beginning?
> ...



Her audition tape.   She did look like some gangsters girlfriend complete with bad atitude 'If you cross me I'll f*ck you up' which seemed to genuinely shock the others (and herself).

She'd overdone the lipliner badly (Richard joked she looked like Pete Burns - wasn't far wrong) and whilst at first laughing in embarrasment, gradually became more upset about it over the course of the day.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 16, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> How can you SERIOUSLY be posting about big brother at 7 o'clock in the morning?!?


Can't say I noticed any rules about the times it was ok to post on certain subjects.


----------



## pk (Aug 16, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> She did look like some gangsters girlfriend complete with bad atitude 'If you cross me I'll f*ck you up' which seemed to genuinely shock the others (and herself).



Her "relationship" with Mike "Rapist" Tyson can't be healthy either.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 16, 2006)

It's nice that she's seen that she doesn't need to be like that anymore though eh


----------



## STFC (Aug 16, 2006)

Why oh why don't they just tell Nikki to do one? Surely nobody could tolerate her tantrums? I can't and I'm only watching on telly, I can't imagine living with the girl. At least Glynger just laughed at her - what was it he sat on by the way?


----------



## beeboo (Aug 16, 2006)

STFC said:
			
		

> Why oh why don't they just tell Nikki to do one? Surely nobody could tolerate her tantrums? I can't and I'm only watching on telly, I can't imagine living with the girl. At least Glynger just laughed at her - what was it he sat on by the way?



Don't watch much of this but saw last night's repeat this morning...

good grief Nikki! To compare you to a three year old would be an insult to the three year old.  She was literally throwing herself on the floor and stamping her feet like a child. 

And where was Pete when this was going on? - he was the last person to come into the bedroom and try to reason with her.  What a load of crap.  

Glyn meanwhile at least laughed at her (which any sane person would) and tried to calm her down.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 16, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Aisleyne is a promotions girl, Pete would be the most reclusive winner they've ever had.  Pete has the fairytale factor I suppose with his parents but again, why would Endemol favour him?  Less people would vote on all sides if it was a foregone conclusion.
> 
> I'm pretty ambivalent about who wins but I'm so sick of hearing how everything is biased in favour of Pete, how davina etc are biased.  Doesn't stack up.


erm why would pete be reclusive my guess is that his band will be signed up for one album and hopefully they might be good unlike spiral who was so fucking shit that a baby with a mouth full of cement spit's better rhymes...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 16, 2006)

STFC said:
			
		

> Why oh why don't they just tell Nikki to do one? Surely nobody could tolerate her tantrums? I can't and I'm only watching on telly, I can't imagine living with the girl. At least Glynger just laughed at her - what was it he sat on by the way?


i'm ordering a straight jacket for any time i have to bump into her to prevent be commiting instant uncontrollable on the spot head upsiding...


----------



## aqua (Aug 16, 2006)

surely last nights highlights mean that noone in their right mind is voting for Nikki or Pete to win. Or Glyn (cos he annoys me too)

I actually have seen a grandtotal of about 1hr all weekend (incl last night) but everytime I turn it on someone is being a complete and utter cock 

wtf was nikki complaining about? why did no one just leave her alone the spoilt little fuckwit


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 16, 2006)

STFC said:
			
		

> Why oh why don't they just tell Nikki to do one? Surely nobody could tolerate her tantrums? I can't and I'm only watching on telly, I can't imagine living with the girl. At least Glynger just laughed at her - what was it he sat on by the way?


sadly this is the hideous creature that C4 and endemol have helped to create and who will be all over our screens in the near future.

glynn sat in her cereals i think


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 16, 2006)

Nikki's tantrum last night was just fake and totally staged. The whole 2 year old screaming and hurling herself around the room like an idiot thing - identical to the tantrum she had in the garden the first time she was in the house - the pathetic clip that, during her interview with Davina, was shown as being one of her best and funniest moments in the house  She is so aware that that's 'apparently' what people like about her, and just plays up to it constantly.  

And what I want to know is, why the hell was Pete the last person to go and talk to Nikki after her tantrum. Surely if he really actually cared about her, he ought to have been the person to calm her down/comfort her/tell her she was being stupid. 

AND....first of all Pete tells Nikki he thinks she's going to win, that he really wants her to win, that she's so wonderful and amazing and deserves it and all that crap.
And then 5 minutes later, he's telling Richard how he's had a message from heaven that *he's* going to win and that he has so much more to lose than anyone else.

Oh, and one other thing....what has happened to Pete's tourettes  Other than his manic diary room visit, he was talking normally, with practically no twitches or wanker outbursts for the whole of last night's programme.


----------



## Celt (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes - Nikki, very aware of 'footage' and what makes good tv - or what she perceives as good tv



> Oh, and one other thing....what has happened to Pete's tourettes Other than his manic diary room visit, he was talking normally, with practically no twitches or wanker outbursts for the whole of last night's programme.



I think the tourettes is worse when he isnt focused and not relaxed, and particurlatly when he is having to look at his own thoughts actions etc.  I know there are people who believe the tourettes is put on but I don't think that for one minute.

Somewhere ealier there was discussion as to how Petes being in the big bro house would ease his Mums financial position, I gather he said to his friends before he went in that if they were offered money for pics and stories to take it, he would be very happy for people to make some cash out of it - which struck me as fiarly realistic.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 16, 2006)

shame she didnt bust her head wide open on the edge of the bed when she was hurling herself about.
now that would have been good telly.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 16, 2006)

I think BB viewers have become too cynical.  Nikki was always this immature.  She hasn't changed because she hasn't been forced to.  I don't think she is interested in winning really as long as she has bagged Pete.  She knows she will make more from TV.


----------



## Rollem (Aug 16, 2006)

i want aisleyne to win


----------



## girasol (Aug 16, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> i want aisleyne to win



I was just about to post that too! 

How can I want her to win?  

I think she's really cool now!


----------



## milesy (Aug 16, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> i want aisleyne to win



 nice one


----------



## Rollem (Aug 16, 2006)

i wont be spending money on it though!

basically, she has grown on me,. her falseness and agressive defence mechanism annoyed the hell out of me (the latter a trait i hate in myself so god help anyone else who displays it!) but she knows her faults and has really come to realise who she is in that house i think. and for that i give her props 

besides, how can i not want someone who sounds like me to win


----------



## Onslow (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm Grace I'm Grace I'm in your face!


----------



## tarannau (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm actually in agreement. I'm increasingly inclined towards the 'anyone but Nikki (and that boring, fence-sitting Pete dullard)' camp. Which, for maximum Nikki annoyance factor, really should be Ashyleeeeeeennnnnnnn.

Shame about Glyn really - he's the housemate who's grown on me the most but I suspect a vote for him would be wasted no. Nikki's re-entry has probably affected his share of the vote the most.


----------



## aqua (Aug 16, 2006)

glyn grew on me, and then showed himself to be an utter fuckwit I'm afraid


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 16, 2006)

Bring back bonnay is what i say. Can't stand pervy been on a journey b'cos he's learnt to boil an egg Glyn


----------



## wishface (Aug 16, 2006)

I cannot understand why anyone in that house (bearing in mind how fucked up they all are) panders to Little Miss Tantrum. Still I guess that by continually talking about her, I'm playing into the BB game. Even so!


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 16, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> i want aisleyne to win



nice one Rollem


----------



## sparkling (Aug 16, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how Nicki can be attractive to a grown man?  She is so childlike physically...she has no hips and looks very prepubescent to me, she throws tantrums and strops like a two year old, literally throwing herself around and sulking and she even eats like a child, I mean has anyone seen her eat with a knife and fork? Its always a spoon or gulping like a toddler...now how is any of that sexy or woman like.  

Kind of makes me wonder about Pete really...why is he so into the child like Nicki?  Is it because she seems less threatening than a proper woman?


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 16, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> aisleyne =



ditto


----------



## greenfield (Aug 16, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me how Nicki can be attractive to a grown man?  She is so childlike physically...she has no hips and looks very prepubescent to me, she throws tantrums and strops like a two year old, literally throwing herself around and sulking and she even eats like a child, I mean has anyone seen her eat with a knife and fork? Its always a spoon or gulping like a toddler...now how is any of that sexy or woman like.
> 
> Kind of makes me wonder about Pete really...why is he so into the child like Nicki?  Is it because she seems less threatening than a proper woman?



YES! To be honest, I don't think Pete really fancied any of the real women in the House. Or any out of it....


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 16, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me how Nicki can be attractive to a grown man?  She is so childlike physically...she has no hips and looks very prepubescent to me,



I agree.  I thought the picture of her in the magazines just in her underwear looked slightly disturbing.  She looked like a child, with a boob job, dressed up in adults underwear.


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 16, 2006)

Vote for Aisleyne

*I did three times yesterday*


----------



## mysterygirl (Aug 16, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Nikki's tantrum last night was just fake and totally staged. ................
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and one other thing....what has happened to Pete's tourettes  Other than his manic diary room visit, he was talking normally, with practically no twitches or wanker outbursts for the whole of last night's programme.




Completely agree about Nikki.  Always wanted to slap that girl but at least she was initially just being herself, last night it looked like hard work.  


As for Pete's tourettes, it's always disappeared when he's chilled, and relaxed.  On the first Sunday they were all lolling about and it disappeared completely (if temporarily).  You can always tell how stressed Pete is by the level of his tourettes.  

Im still liking Pete.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm a bit confused about tourettes. Sorry if I sound ignorant and like I'm taking the piss. I'm not. And i guess I should probably read up about it, but i'm lazy so can someone please explain something. Pete says wankers, so would someone who doesn't swear say oh my goodness?  Or could it be a completely random word relating to nothing whatsoever, eg. bannana or erm...cup of tea


----------



## beeboo (Aug 16, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> I'm a bit confused about tourettes. Sorry if I sound ignorant and like I'm taking the piss. I'm not. And i guess I should probably read up about it, but i'm lazy so can someone please explain something. Pete says wankers, so would someone who doesn't swear say oh my goodness?  Or could it be a completely random word relating to nothing whatsoever, eg. bannana or erm...cup of tea



Not that I know much, but as far as I know Tourettes is always characterised by blurting out something obscene - regardless or not of how much/little that person would swear 'normally'


----------



## sparkling (Aug 16, 2006)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Not that I know much, but as far as I know Tourettes is always characterised by blurting out something obscene - regardless or not of how much/little that person would swear 'normally'



Tourettes is characterised by various tics which can be like little movements, shakes of the head or body or sniffs and coughs and other noises.  The swearing is not always there for Tourettes sufferers and I think it even has a special name of its own but whatever it is impulsive and very hard to control.  Someone described the tic as being like holding in a sneeze.  The harder you hold it in the more likely its going to explode enormously and you can feel it building up inside...also like giggling at a funeral ...the harder you try to stop it the bigger it gets.

We've seen Pete release some of his stress through shouting at cushions and in the garden etc...I wonder if BB does not show that so much now and whether he is more relaxed and so the tics are more reduced.  I expect as Friday gets nearer his tics to massively increase and the Friday interview should be interesting although challenging for him...must be frustrating to have to constantly interrupt yourself with tics when you have things you really want to say.


----------



## beeboo (Aug 16, 2006)

sounds like you're a lot more informed than me, sparkling.


----------



## sparkling (Aug 16, 2006)

beeboo said:
			
		

> sounds like you're a lot more informed than me, sparkling.



Just wait someone else will come along and give a different perspective and blow all mine out of the water...I only know what someone who suffered from it told me how it felt for them and he was  only eleven bless him.

Have just remembered I once worked with a little boy who had a diagnosis of Tourrettes, ADHD and autism.  He used to rush into the clasroom roaring like a lion and would terrify the class till they got to know him.

The thing with Pete is that his Tourrettes made him interesting to watch at first and he has done a lot to make Tourrettes acceptable and less scary for people for which he deserves full credit.  He does seem genuinely kind and artistic and does have lots of good attributes.  However he is also a coward and can be very childlike himself in many ways.  Like all of us he is human not a saint and if he wins big brother good luck to him...just wonder about his sexuality and views on women really?


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 16, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> must be frustrating to have to constantly interrupt yourself with tics when you have things you really want to say.



i can well imagine it must be incredibly frustrating but since pete doesnt actually have anything to say i reckon he does just fine.


----------



## milesy (Aug 16, 2006)

i found pete's speach about nikki in the diary room a bit cringe worthy to be honest. a bit "she's met me, and now she's going to become a better, more worthy, less shallow person." .


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 16, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> i found pete's speach about nikki in the diary room a bit cringe worthy to be honest. a bit "she's met me, and now she's going to become a better, more worthy, less shallow person." .



Wow! Did he say that? 

Wanker


----------



## STFC (Aug 16, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> I'm a bit confused about tourettes. Sorry if I sound ignorant and like I'm taking the piss. I'm not. And i guess I should probably read up about it, but i'm lazy so can someone please explain something. Pete says wankers, so would someone who doesn't swear say oh my goodness?  Or could it be a completely random word relating to nothing whatsoever, eg. bannana or erm...cup of tea



As far as I know from watching a couple of programmes about it, although people associate Tourette's Syndrome with swearing, it's only a very small number of people who actually do it. Quite often it will just manifest itself in blinking, twitching or making odd noises. A boy at my primary school, who I now realise suffered from TS, used to bark like a dog every so often, and when walking he'd skip backwards every few steps. I think it's just an uncontrollable urge to do something, even when you know it is likely to cause offence - for some people that might come out as a sexual swear word, for others it might be a racist insult. I watched a prgramme about some kids who had TS, they went to a camp in America. When they were out in public, one would shout "N*gger!" every time they saw a black person, another one kept blurting out "Twin Towers!".


----------



## pootle (Aug 16, 2006)

I want Aisleyne to win too...mostly because I'm really quite cross with the way that Endemol have tried to manipulate things this year into getting Nikki to win.

Look at last night when they showed a really, really unpleasant part of her audition tape, whilst everyone else got either amusing snippets or at worst stuff that was a bit  

Richard for a start banged on in his audition about how he would shag a corpse and be underhand and devious to win.  Nikki said how she was determined to be the main romance interest in the house. Never showed that, did they


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm sooo glad everyone is loving Aisleyne as much as me! I'm definitely going to vote because sadly, i feel incredibly passionate that she must win. 

Vote everyone vote! Know yourself.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 16, 2006)

STFC said:
			
		

> I watched a prgramme about some kids who had TS, they went to a camp in America. When they were out in public, one would shout "N*gger!" every time they saw a black person, another one kept blurting out "Twin Towers!".


I don't know if it was supposed to be funny but I found that bit hilarious


----------



## keithy (Aug 16, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Aisleyne was laughing at herself too.  Is no one allowed to take the piss out of her anymore



I wasn't being over-defensive of Aisleyne! I didn't mean it like that. What I mean is that Nikki was being a bitch, she wasn't just making a comment she had been bitchy about aisleyne and this was another quite blatant example which yeh... I found it surprising that Pete didn't say anything. He always made out he didn't like that kind of behaviour before.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 17, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> I want Aisleyne to win too...mostly because I'm really quite cross with the way that Endemol have tried to manipulate things this year into getting Nikki to win.
> 
> :



How?


----------



## wishface (Aug 17, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> How?


Well, I remember at the start Nikki's audition saying how she wanted to find love in the house. 

Lo and behold!

I smells a rat.


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 17, 2006)

I would have thought that endemol have a symbiotic relationship with bookmakers and that it would be in their best interests for Pete not to win as the bookies will lose a lot of money if the favourite wins. 

There again what do I know


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 17, 2006)

what are the latest odds?


----------



## Flashman (Aug 17, 2006)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> I'm sooo glad everyone is loving Aisleyne as much as me! I'm definitely going to vote because sadly, i feel incredibly passionate that she must win.
> 
> Vote everyone vote! Know yourself.



First (and probably last) time I've ever voted in this, but Ch4 and Endemol, in combination with Pete and Nikki, have forced my hand:

Aisleyne!

(and 10p to charridy)


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 17, 2006)

Am i the only one who thinks Pate is the disingenuine one in this relationship? I honestly believe nikki thinks she loves him, she's obviously got a messy head and he appears to accept her and "love" her back which is what she's been craving. This "love" pete seems to profess however is deadly suspicious, she behaves like a child. Watching him supposedly lust over Nikki makes me feel queasy. I can't work out whether he's faking it to win, or whether he's so spineless and intent on being "nice" that he saw someone in need and has to "save" her. 

Either way, nikki is going to get hurt methinks.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 17, 2006)

I missed the highlights last night but put the live feed on for a minute at 10.30 to see Ash sobbing in the garden. At 12.30 I again checked the live feed and Ash was still sobbing in the garden. 
 Its hardly great telly is it but WTF is going on with her?


----------



## bellator (Aug 17, 2006)

I am not getting Pete at the mo, he seems really disingenuine. The Nikki thing, the vision of his friend telling him he was gonna win and if he doesn't then his belief in heaven will be challenged 
Why did he not say anything when Jenni took the blame for having the wine ages ago and ended up fighting with Mikey over it? Spineless


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 17, 2006)

bellator said:
			
		

> Why did he not say anything when Jenni took the blame for having the wine ages ago and ended up fighting with Mikey over it? Spineless



That was the point when I stopped liking Pete.


----------



## suitgirl (Aug 17, 2006)

hehehe just played excellent trick on 12 of my friends...
sent this email:

Could you do me a huge favour & ring this number & let me know what you think??
09011 32 33 14


woohoooo!!


----------



## chio (Aug 17, 2006)

suitgirl said:
			
		

> hehehe just played excellent trick on 12 of my friends...
> sent this email:
> 
> Could you do me a huge favour & ring this number & let me know what you think??
> ...



If I got an email saying "what do you think of this premium rate number" I'd think someone was ripping me off


----------



## suitgirl (Aug 17, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> If I got an email saying "what do you think of this premium rate number" I'd think someone was ripping me off



well i actually had the irish number in - which is quite unfamiliar looking cos most of our premium rates start with 1800 or 1850 - the BB one is 1514 which no-one has seen before...and my mates would have guessed it was something i was working on.

they all fell for it & are quite annoyed - all ash-haters - 2 richard fans & the rest for pete


----------



## lemontop (Aug 17, 2006)

On the live feed now it's totally bizzare. No idea what's going on. Nikki and Richard went into the diary room seemingly all happy. They came out with cleaning stuff and Nikki has just gone mad. She's having the  biggest tantrum I've seen so far-has broken her microphone and started chucking stuff around the house. The camera went off her for a minute and then went back on her to find her wearing some kind of hairnet whilst touching her nose and screaming that she needs to urgently see a surgeon


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 17, 2006)

wishface said:
			
		

> Well, I remember at the start Nikki's audition saying how she wanted to find love in the house.
> 
> Lo and behold!
> 
> I smells a rat.



And?

If they wanted her to win, emphasising all her negative traits in the edit isn't the best way to go about it I'd have thought.

Surely Endemol just want people to vote.


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 17, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> I missed the highlights last night but put the live feed on for a minute at 10.30 to see Ash sobbing in the garden. At 12.30 I again checked the live feed and Ash was still sobbing in the garden.
> Its hardly great telly is it but WTF is going on with her?



http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=2967&articleMask=1

This might have something to do with it


----------



## Ranu (Aug 17, 2006)

Who invented the word disingenuine?  And what does it mean?


----------



## agricola (Aug 17, 2006)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=2967&articleMask=1
> 
> This might have something to do with it



petes immense over-reaction to this pseudocriticism should pretty much open everyone's eyes IMHO - aisleyne was nervous, and not outright rude as richard was in his speech about aisleyne (petes speech about jennie wasnt particularly complimentary either), and his comments about why glyn might win were unbelievably self-obsessed:

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=2968&articleMask=1&housemateId=


----------



## exosculate (Aug 17, 2006)

Ranu said:
			
		

> Who invented the word disingenuine?  And what does it mean?




I think people mean _disingenuous_.


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 17, 2006)

agricola said:
			
		

> petes immense over-reaction to this pseudocriticism should pretty much open everyone's eyes IMHO - aisleyne was nervous, and not outright rude as richard was in his speech about aisleyne (petes speech about jennie wasnt particularly complimentary either), and his comments about why glyn might win were unbelievably self-obsessed:
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=2968&articleMask=1&housemateId=



Oh dear.  Pete's true colours are definitley coming out this week.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 17, 2006)

I am moved to agree with others

*Vote A!shleyne*

For me its a least worst option choice, all the others make me really sick, she just makes me sick.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 17, 2006)

What if her 'holier than thou' supporters (no offence but many are) mean you don't want her to win either?


----------



## bellator (Aug 17, 2006)

Ranu said:
			
		

> Who invented the word disingenuine?  And what does it mean?


I did, good eh?It means disengenous  Thank you for pointing it out and hope you will be on hand throughout this English Language thread should any one else need to be pulled up about their appalling use of the English language.


----------



## pootle (Aug 17, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> And?
> 
> If they wanted her to win, emphasising all her negative traits in the edit isn't the best way to go about it I'd have thought.



But that's exactly what they are doing with Aisleyne...Nikki in the edit is being shown as lovable, cutesy, and a spoilt little princess, which the house all are indulging.  It's more cutesy than negative

Aisleyne is being shown as aggresive and stuff.  It was even on the news this morning on the radio (kiss, admittedly) that an insider for Endemol has admitted that the editing is deliberately trying to put Aisleyne in a bad light, so that the final will be between Pete and Nikki.

Remember, E4 have already commissioned a spin off series with Nikki in it, if she comes 3rd of 4th, they are going to look pretty stupid giving her more attention.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't think Ashleen is getting a bad edit atall. Watching her getting bullied/having the piss taken out of her by the other housemates makes me like her more, even if her constant crying is irritating. And Ashleen may have been agressive on her auditition tape, but I haven't seen any evidence of her being particularly aggresive in the BB house over the last few weeks, quite the opposite in fact.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 17, 2006)

Judging by the website and recent events in the house I'd say that the production team have finally given up on their Pete/Nikki 1-2 and have fallen in behind the swing to Ai!sleyne. Their not going to bail completely on Nikki due to her future tv work, but I think they're coming round to the idea that Ash is a genuine contender. This means one thing - the voting, and not just the polling, is close.
I don't believe that the 'leaked email' from an Endemol insider yesterday was real, but I would say that it was fairly accurate in predicting events (24hrs of further bad edits for Ash, if that has no effect on the voting, switch to positive for the sake of final night).
There's too much happening at the moment, but the question of the moment now seems to be not 'is this swing to Ash real and does she have a chance against Pete?' but 'how will the casual voters and rolling votes of final night affect Ash's core support?'

*oddsflash!*

St. Peter of Brighton: 1.41
Any other (Ai!sleyne and Jennie-no-nickname): 4.7
Glen: 13.5
Pwincess Steptoe v.2.0: 95.0
Trickie Dickie: 110.0

That's as close as it's ever been folks. I'd suggest that final night may well see Pete canter through the finishing line, but that the momentum is firmly behind Ash and that in these sort of events momentum can be key.
It's very much wait and see at the moment, but I do think the odds will continue to narrow in the next 24hrs. This is good news for me as I've had a massive red next to Pete's name since minute 5 of the series when he fell down the entrance steps shouting 'Mr Grimsdale!' (the bastard). Amazingly it seems I'll be able to make it back. Never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## Dubnium (Aug 17, 2006)

Derek to Win


----------



## pootle (Aug 17, 2006)

You're 12 months behind  

And what odd messages Pete recieves from God eh?   Nothing distasteful about the plucky, brave, little tourettes sufferer basically telling the viewing public that his theology is based on a)a dead friend and b) winning 100k


----------



## Dubnium (Aug 17, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> You're 12 months behind
> 
> And what odd messages Pete recieves from God eh?   Nothing distasteful about the plucky, brave, little tourettes sufferer basically telling the viewing public that his theology is based on a)a dead friend and b) winning 100k




John Mcririck to win then.   

Shit I must buy a telly but fuck Pete seems to be the only one who is gonna win.  

Someone said here at work that when Nikki was first told about Pete's tourettes she was worried about catching it....   Great if it was true, sorry to mention if not.


----------



## STFC (Aug 17, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> I don't know if it was supposed to be funny but I found that bit hilarious



Me too. It doesn't mean I don't sympathise with them, because I do. It's like that documentary John's Not Mad, it's very sad but how can anyone not find it funny when the poor lad can't help calling his mum a slut when they're out shopping?


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 17, 2006)

I have not watched for a few days...I could not bear Dickie and his 'I told you I would bring them back ' speech and the general bully behaviour toward Ash.

Never liked Jenny.

Pete....well I find him a bit disturbing....esp his choice in clothes....does he wear blouses ?

Glen.....he's alright...I have consistantly thought this but I don't think he should win though.

Nikki....whats not to dislike ??

Ash....I feel for her skin, when I get spots on my chin they take ages to go too.....I guess its Ash to win. I just hope she has a pretty dress to wear.


----------



## Santino (Aug 17, 2006)

I think Brian and Helen will be the last two.


----------



## ymu (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## Pavlik (Aug 17, 2006)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=2967&articleMask=1
> 
> This might have something to do with it


Thanks


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 17, 2006)

A post from Popbitch that was originally taken from a supposed 'insider' on the c4 forums:

"They sacked me, so I am spilling the beans.
Nikki is being PAID by Brighter Pictures for her "reappearance" in the Big Brother house.
Although it was always a gamble, Nikki was involved in a secret deal that meant if she was selected for re-entry into the house she would behave in a particular way, in return for carrying out BB's instructions, Nikki is being paid an undisclosed sum of money to pick on Aisleyne and Flirt with Pete.
When briefed, Nikki advised Bosses here at Brighter Pictures that she found Petes fetishes disgusting, however, when shown the five figure sum she is being paid for just two weeks work she quickly agreed to "act" as if she is in love with him.
Over the last few days BB will call Nikki into the diary room and instruct her step up her hate campaign against Aisleyne and to turn up the heat with Pete, or risk losing a percentage of the money she has been promised."

I don't think I believe it, but it's certainly believable (iyswim). I'd LIKE it to be true, and as we're unlikely to find out any time soon I guess that makes it true enough for anyone reading it.


----------



## Lisarocket (Aug 17, 2006)

If that's true Oranges, i feel very sorry for Pete  

I did think that Nikki was acting when she went back in. It could be true. I've been reading bits on DS which have commented that she goes to brush her teeth and her tongue after kissing Pete...


----------



## milesy (Aug 17, 2006)

aisleyne's speech for pete was fine  yeah she giggled a bit and got all shy and couldn't finish it, but it wasn't a bad speech at all.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 17, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> But that's exactly what they are doing with Aisleyne...Nikki in the edit is being shown as lovable, cutesy, and a spoilt little princess, which the house all are indulging.  It's more cutesy than negative
> 
> Aisleyne is being shown as aggresive and stuff.  It was even on the news this morning on the radio (kiss, admittedly) that an insider for Endemol has admitted that the editing is deliberately trying to put Aisleyne in a bad light, so that the final will be between Pete and Nikki.
> 
> Remember, E4 have already commissioned a spin off series with Nikki in it, if she comes 3rd of 4th, they are going to look pretty stupid giving her more attention.



How many more people are likely to vote Nikki as the winner since she went back in?  Why have her oddds drifted right out?  As I said if they wanted her to win they've done a shocking job of making it so.

An 'insider' from Endemol admits to a journalist thats it's a fix?  Righto.  Or maybe they fancy making pots of cash off people thinking they're being subversive by voting for Aisleyne.

Jade came 4th yet is probably the best known BB housemate ever.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh I missed the speech, I only caught the fall out. I have just voted 3x for Ash....all the bitchin about her and the Nikki/Pete relationship makes me feel uncomfortable. Last week I was saying I quite like Dickie...now I think he is a cock again. 

Im going to Beautiful Days so will miss the final... (LOL)...please folk vote Ash.....x


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 17, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> A post from Popbitch that was originally taken from a supposed 'insider' on the c4 forums:
> 
> "They sacked me, so I am spilling the beans.
> Nikki is being PAID by Brighter Pictures for her "reappearance" in the Big Brother house.
> ...



Bloody hell there are some fantasists out there.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 17, 2006)

I think I will vote for Glynn now for the sole reason he appears to be trying the least to win.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 17, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> A post from Popbitch that was originally taken from a supposed 'insider' on the c4 forums:
> 
> "They sacked me, so I am spilling the beans.
> Nikki is being PAID by Brighter Pictures for her "reappearance" in the Big Brother house.
> ...




No I don't believe a word of that. Popbitch is a ridiculous site so not surprising.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 17, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Jade came 4th yet is probably the best known BB housemate ever.




Can we vote for Jade again this year.

Please!


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 17, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> aisleyne's speech for pete was fine  yeah she giggled a bit and got all shy and couldn't finish it, but it wasn't a bad speech at all.


i thought the big deal they made about it was way over the top.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 17, 2006)

Is it the final???


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 17, 2006)

friday night,
ie
tommorrow


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 17, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> friday night,
> ie
> tommorrow



Fuck i really thought it was Friday for about ten mins then


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 18, 2006)

*sniggers n hugs Haylz*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 18, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *sniggers n hugs Haylz*



Well i finished work today so im all confused....not that hard really


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 18, 2006)

Bless ya  

It's Friday now!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 18, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Bless ya
> 
> It's Friday now!!



 comedy timing


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 18, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> aisleyne's speech for pete was fine  yeah she giggled a bit and got all shy and couldn't finish it, but it wasn't a bad speech at all.



I didn't find anything wrong with it either.    It seems it doesn't take much for the housemates to pick on Aisleyne.  If anything, I thought Richards speech was more offensive than Aisleynes.


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 18, 2006)

moonsi til said:
			
		

> I have just voted 3x for Ash....



I have voted for Ash 8 times   It's the only time I've ever voted on BB.

Ash to win


----------



## sparkling (Aug 18, 2006)

I thought was interesting how Pete was whispering in the diary room because he knew Nicki would be listening and he didn't agree with her view that Ash had messed up the speech...hiding and having secrets from his lurve does not bode well for the future of their relationship....


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 18, 2006)

KellyDJ said:
			
		

> I didn't find anything wrong with it either.    It seems it doesn't take much for the housemates to pick on Aisleyne.  If anything, I thought Richards speech was more offensive than Aisleynes.



I reckon if you look at it all of the housemates think Aisleyne is unpopular outside.  They will have noticed a change in her behaviour since coming back to the house (and all the ott tears) and will remember she is the most machevellian according to the studies.  They probably think she is unpopular for this reason.

Then they will look at the speech she gave and think 'I really don't know what to make of this girl anymore'.  They're not really picking on her, there just appears to be a bit of distance between her and the rest.  From their perspective it probably seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## Pot-Bellied Pig (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanls God its' over......its' like having your fillings drilled without the jab.


----------



## suitgirl (Aug 18, 2006)

just saw an v.clever PR shot of spoirild in a dublin newspaper dressed up as a rapper "5 cent" advertising cheap text messages for a mobile network


----------



## hektik (Aug 18, 2006)

the metro today backed aisleyne.


----------



## suitgirl (Aug 18, 2006)

all the tabloids seem to be backing aisleyne now...and she's narrow favourite to win....

COME ON A!S KNOW YOURSELF!


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 18, 2006)

Does anyone know what the latest odds are?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 18, 2006)

Ai!sleyne is NOT fave to win. If anything Pete's price is shortening. Quite sudden changes taking place at the mo actually.

*oddsflash!*

St. Peter of Brighton: 1.27
Any Other (Ai!sleyne and Jennie-no-nickname): 8.6
Glen: 11.0
Trickie Dickie: 110.0
Pwincess Steptoe v.2.0: 160.0

Here's another vaguely reasonable-sounding posting ripped from popbitch this morning:

"Following a lukewarm media response to this years Big Brother, Brighter Pictures executives have given the go-ahead for three runs of Big Brother next year, I can reveal that this line up will include Big Brother All Stars in Addition to an eight week run of Celebrity Big Brother and Big Brother 7.
Big Brother producers have drawn up a "wish list" of previous Big Brother contestants to participate in "All Stars" which will be aired on Channel 4 in the spring. Bosses are hoping that Big Brother favourites "Nasty" Nick Bateman and Jade Goody will agree to take part.
Celebrity Big brother returns in February 2007, stars already approached for this exciting project include Mel B, Louise Redknapp, Dannii Minouge and Boy George.
Plans for a second series of Teen Big Brother have been shelved."


----------



## Santino (Aug 18, 2006)

Presumably though the amount of money placed on Pete means his odds are always going to be the shortest. The bookies' odds are based on the amount of money bet more than the perceived popularity of the housemates.


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 18, 2006)

I recon it will go like this re evicitions this evening 

Jennie
the poisen dwarf
dickie
glunn

then I would love it to be
Perfect Pete

then the gal herself 
AISLEYNE


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 18, 2006)

LilJen said:
			
		

> I recon it will go like this re evicitions this evening
> 
> Jennie
> the poisen dwarf
> ...



Near enough the same for me but I'd love to see Nikki out first, purely for the look on her face


----------



## WouldBe (Aug 18, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Bless ya
> 
> It's Friday now!!




Thank fcuk for that.

Last night, aw didums was ickle Nikki cold?

Well turn the oven on and climb in you whinging moo.


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 18, 2006)

WouldBe said:
			
		

> Thank fcuk for that.
> 
> Last night, aw didums was ickle Nikki cold?
> 
> Well turn the oven on and climb in you whinging moo.



  If only


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 18, 2006)

Alex B said:
			
		

> Presumably though the amount of money placed on Pete means his odds are always going to be the shortest. The bookies' odds are based on the amount of money bet more than the perceived popularity of the housemates.



Those are exchange (Betfair) prices. The bookies generally take their lead from the exchanges in Specials markets these days due to the dearth of serious knowledge on the subject from the major firms. The price is based on the consensus view at the moment, not money already wagered.


----------



## hektik (Aug 18, 2006)

the five great BB myths


----------



## exosculate (Aug 18, 2006)

hektik said:
			
		

> the five great BB myths




What a load of jibberish, especially no1 the denial of _nuttism_.

Shabbazz - Clearly was unbalanced in interpersonal relationship building
Nicky - Had to be forced fed with a tube, chronic OCD issues
Sezer - Allegations of being a rapist, woman hater i think
Dawn - Hunger strike, total bonkerness

I ask you!


----------



## exosculate (Aug 18, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Those are exchange (Betfair) prices. The bookies generally take their lead from the exchanges in Specials markets these days due to the dearth of serious knowledge on the subject from the major firms. The price is based on the consensus view at the moment, not money already wagered.




I always thought it was based firstly on risk (as judged by the market makers) and then on market movements.


----------



## Structaural (Aug 18, 2006)

hektik said:
			
		

> the five great BB myths



PR shite


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 18, 2006)

Pete's story the other day about his mate in heaven telling him he would win made me want to puke - Glen to wen!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm going to the wrap party on Monday and I don't know who to hit first


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 18, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I'm going to the wrap party on Monday and I don't know who to hit first



Tough call that one....just make sure you take a long run up and jump into it....hell, you could clothesline two or three at a time.


----------



## tommers (Aug 18, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I'm going to the wrap party on Monday and I don't know who to hit first



if he's there - sezer.

obvious really.

you can't hit a woman, so you'd have to trip grace up.  

and then pour your drink on her head.


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 18, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I'm going to the wrap party on Monday and I don't know who to hit first



Please hang Nikki by her hair somewhere very high and shove a sock, or similar object, firmly down the back of her throat and write 'I LoVE AISLEYNE' in permanent marker on her forehead.  I'd be very grateful


----------



## lemontop (Aug 18, 2006)

No sign of Sezer on BBLB. The rest are all there even George, Shabaz and Bonneh


----------



## pk (Aug 18, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I'm going to the wrap party on Monday and I don't know who to hit first



Hit Sezer but make sure his head flies back and hits both Grace and Nikki.

That way he'll get done for that too.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 18, 2006)

Here we go folks.  

Shall we try to call it? Final night is notoriously bad for predictions as the casual voter and rolling vote situation take their toll. Mine:

1st: Pete
2nd: Ash
3rd: Glen
4th: Richard
5th: Nikki
6th: Jennie

I really hope Ash gets it, but as long as she makes second I'll be happy. Really think it'll be close between her and Glen though.


----------



## lemontop (Aug 18, 2006)

Yep reckon you've got it right there but am hoping ghetto princess gets it. Come on Ash  




			
				Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Here we go folks.
> 
> Shall we try to call it? Final night is notoriously bad for predictions as the casual voter and rolling vote situation take their toll. Mine:
> 
> ...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 18, 2006)

The usual 'it's close' ramping from Davina at the start.  
Seems like a show designed to push Pete over the finishing line so far. Not too bad for Ash either, terrible for Jennie and Nikki. Not quite sure what all these recent scenes of Glen nudity are supposed to achieve.

Final *oddsflash!*

St Pete of Brighton: 1.27
Any Other (Ai!sleyne and Jennie-no-nickname): 8.8
Glen: 10.0
Trickie Dickie: 95.0
Pwincess Steptoe: 140.0

The crowd seem keen on Pete, most of the polls have been hijacked, the most reliable (Special Bets) that I use claim Ash will win (!), and Glen and Ash are neck-and-neck in the 'without Pete' markets.
Who wins? YOU decide. 

Nice to be an Any Other backer. Citin'


----------



## lemontop (Aug 18, 2006)

Lea and Lisa's outfits  Toe curlingly cringy as usual from Davina


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 18, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Here we go folks.
> 
> 
> I really hope Ash gets it,



 Brighton traitor.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 18, 2006)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Brighton traitor.



I think you'll find Hove is fully behind the ghetto princess.  

Jennie out first to no-one's great surprise. All there apart from Sezer (prior commitments) and Dawn (SHE NEVER EXISTED OK?).


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 18, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> The usual 'it's close' ramping from Davina at the start.
> Seems like a show designed to push Pete over the finishing line so far. Not too bad for Ash either, terrible for Jennie and Nikki. Not quite sure what all these recent scenes of Glen nudity are supposed to achieve.
> 
> Final *oddsflash!*
> ...


umm...could we translate this into 5/2 etc?


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 18, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Lea and Lisa's outfits  Toe curlingly cringy as usual from Davina


you ain't fucking wrong, mate!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 18, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> umm...could we translate this into 5/2 etc?



Oh lor'  

Pete is about 1/5 at the mo, Glen and Ash 10/1, don't worry about the rest.

The next eviction is where it gets interesting. I'd love it to be Nikki, but these final nights always tend to throw up one huge shock result (Barrymore in CBB this year).


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 18, 2006)

What an arse licker Jenni is being.  What until she hears what Nikki has been saying about her on the outside especially about her flirting with Pete.


----------



## lemontop (Aug 18, 2006)

Could Ash be the first winner to walk out being booed?


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 18, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Could Ash be the first winner to walk out being booed?



KellyDJ Posting

I really hope she is the winner without getting booed, but if she does win I really don't think she'll give a shit about being booed to be honest.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 18, 2006)

Jennie evicted with 0.9% of the vote. Ouch.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 18, 2006)

Listen to the boos

Excellent


----------



## beeboo (Aug 18, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Jennie evicted with 0.9% of the vote. Ouch.



ouch indeed! 

loved Ash's face when she heard Nikki's name called, she really couldn't believe it.

c'mon Ash!


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 18, 2006)

Go Ash Go


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Aug 18, 2006)

I predict, in this order:

Richard
Ashleyne
Glyn
and Pete to win.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 18, 2006)

Nikki out, to mucho booing. She wasn't expecting it. Reminds me of when Charlene 'the poisoned dwarf' Tilton recieved her comeupence in Dallas. Or something.
Satisfying viewing for sure.


----------



## bellator (Aug 18, 2006)

Forever the actress! Bye Bye Nikki 
Aisleyne to win


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Aug 18, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> Go Ash Go


Shut up you silly man!


----------



## lemontop (Aug 18, 2006)

Her reaction was like a bad am dram performace of Hamlet. Bye bye.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 18, 2006)

Whats the odds at the moment?

Nikki out fantastic.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 18, 2006)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Shut up you silly man!



It's KellyDJ actually


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 18, 2006)

Pete still 1/5, Glen pulling ahead of Ash now (drat it!).
Doesn't look like there's any inside money on yet, so fingers crossed.

Nikki meltdown!


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 18, 2006)

KellyDJ Posting

Richard will be next


----------



## beeboo (Aug 18, 2006)

Damn, just went to check on my fish pie - what happened to Nikki when she came out?


----------



## lemontop (Aug 18, 2006)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Damn, just went to check on my fish pie - what happened to Nikki when she came out?



Lots of boos. Couldn't answer a single question in her 'interview'. Car crash tv at its best.


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 18, 2006)

She got boooooooeeed


----------



## beeboo (Aug 18, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Pete still 1/5, Glen pulling ahead of Ash now (drat it!)



nooooo 

<considers voting>


----------



## magneze (Aug 18, 2006)

*Iemanja innit?*

GO Aislene!!!!!!!!!

I haven't voted but who's counting?


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 18, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> GO Aislene!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I haven't voted but who's counting?



It's your duty to vote for ASH


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 18, 2006)

Richard out: so far so predictable. The next eviction is HUGE. If it's Ash then Pete has this in the bag, if it's Glen then things might get interesting. I think it's announced at the end of this show.

Lots of money coming in for Glen in the without Pete market, which doesn't bode well - I've greened up to be on the safe side.

Nikki evicted with 6.5% of the vote.


----------



## zenie (Aug 18, 2006)

Is this an act or is Nikki completley bonkers?

Pete to win!!


*wankers...burr...meoww!!*


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 18, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Is this an act or is Nikki completley bonkers?
> 
> Pete to win!!
> 
> ...




NNNOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Kanda (Aug 18, 2006)

What a pathetic little attention seeking, insecure, fuckwit little cunt Nikki is!!!

Feel better now i got that off my chest!!!


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 18, 2006)

KellyDJ posting

Nail bitting stuff.  

Hopefully Glyn next


----------



## zenie (Aug 18, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> What a pathetic little attention seeking, insecure, fuckwit little cunt Nikki is!!!
> 
> Feel better now i got that off my chest!!!



Ahh that's cleared that up then!  

Ermm..reply to my PM??


----------



## lemontop (Aug 18, 2006)

Love Dickie! Such a bitch but v entertaining


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 18, 2006)

Can't stand the man personally - a vile, self-serving bully. Evicted with 9.2% of the vote. 

Ok, this is the big one people.


----------



## lemontop (Aug 18, 2006)

Boo. Bad luck Ash. Pete's gonna walk it now.


----------



## Philbc03 (Aug 18, 2006)

Surely that can't be right unless all of Wales have been on the phone this last few hours.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Aug 18, 2006)

Pete's won it, my son has been trying to get through to vote but it's been engaged for 15 minutes.
Or maybe they are fiddling the votes like they did on X Factor.


----------



## beeboo (Aug 18, 2006)

Was hoping Ash would make 2nd place


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 18, 2006)

Ha Ha - Ashleeyn out - result. Thank god for that.

Don't care who wins out Glyn n Pete (obviously it'll be Pete though)


----------



## ymu (Aug 18, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Her reaction was like a bad am dram performace of Hamlet. Bye bye.


She's always reminded me of a 1960's B-Movie actress, like she should be in a Hammer House of Horror or summat - think it's the eye makeup that does it. 

Ais out. *sniff*

Well done Pete.


----------



## Philbc03 (Aug 18, 2006)

I bet Digital Spy is buzzing with conspiracy theories as we speak.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 18, 2006)

Don't you just know Davina's going to give her a hard interview now?  

Let everyone else off easy as ever - super cautious with Nikki...made me laugh when nikki wasn't so keen after all to be led to the safety of her friends instead of finishing her interview - I'm really quite fucking cross.
Makosi all over again - setting up a strong humorous intelligent woman as the ultimate fall guy.

I don't know how Davina lives with her conscience. Shamefull.


Absolute cunt of a result (and I thought Pete's disturbing reaction to a silly fucking totally meaningless task was very telling, despite his later protestations that he understood her discomfort - and I'm fucking gutted that he's going to win now).


----------



## Scaggs (Aug 18, 2006)

Great! Glad to see the back of her


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Aug 18, 2006)

Philbc03 said:
			
		

> I bet Digital Spy is buzzing with conspiracy theories as we speak.


Can't get on, must be heaving with posters.


----------



## lemontop (Aug 18, 2006)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> Can't get on, must be heaving with posters.



They're all saying 'she's a winner anyway' meh


----------



## lemontop (Aug 18, 2006)

Did everyone notice how blatantly media savvy Pete is re the 30 min break before Ash's interview. Considering neither programme was on when he went in the house, his comments that '8 out of ten cats or the Friday night project will be on now' seem a bit suss


----------



## Philbc03 (Aug 18, 2006)

Well I backed Ash - it's a shame she didn't win. And I agree with the up-the-bum lady, "Vyshinsky" Davina will give Ash a hard time


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh well, looks like this one was the internet/real life problem again - now come on PETE! Hove is now fully behind you, oh glorious leader!    

*oddsflash!*

Perfect 'I'm on a mission from god' Pete: 1.11
Glen 'the Welsh vote isn't that big surely': 8.2

I hate the phrase 'free money', but if such a thing exists I'd suggest this is it. Ash evicted with 22% of the vote btw.


----------



## Philbc03 (Aug 18, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Did everyone notice how blatantly media savvy Pete is re the 30 min break before Ash's interview. Considering neither programme was on when he went in the house, his comments that '8 out of ten cats or the Friday night project will be on now' seem a bit suss



Being taken as evidence by DS'ers that something dodgy's afoot.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Aug 18, 2006)

Digital Spy is really slow, but I managed to get one shit stirring post on the Ashleyne thread:http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/showthread.php?p=10417561#post10417561

This thread is a fucking beauty, get it before it goes:
http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/showthread.php?p=10417986&posted=1#post10417986


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 18, 2006)

One of the betting sites was taking bets on how many times Pete will say "wankers" in his interview. Can't find it now, or its gone. 

I was quite tempted to place a small wager on 10 - 15 times.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 18, 2006)

oopps double post


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 18, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> KellyDJ posting
> 
> Nail bitting stuff.
> 
> Hopefully Glyn next


wouldnt it be easier if you just signed in


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 18, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> What a pathetic little attention seeking, insecure, fuckwit little cunt Nikki is!!!


couldnt have put it any better


----------



## Philbc03 (Aug 18, 2006)

Good episode of 8 out of 10 cats, but were a touch miffed at the jokes directed at Nadia  

So yeah, Davina now all set to go vampiric on Aisleyne. She better know herself!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Aug 18, 2006)

"You poor sad moronic miserable gloating toilet floater. "

Someone on DigiSpy just called me this!


----------



## Philbc03 (Aug 18, 2006)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> "You poor sad moronic miserable gloating toilet floater. "
> 
> Someone on DigiSpy just called me this!



Them crazy guys! Some people take this way too seriously!


----------



## Streathamite (Aug 18, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> wouldnt it be easier if you just signed in


jezza posting.
at this precise moment, in the middle of rad nance's b'day BBQ party - no, as it happens.
is it that much of a problem?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 18, 2006)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> "You poor sad moronic miserable gloating toilet floater. "
> 
> Someone on DigiSpy just called me this!



They're practically flirting with you.


----------



## lemontop (Aug 18, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> jezza posting.
> at this precise moment, in the middle of rad nance's b'day BBQ party - no, as it happens.
> is it that much of a problem?



but she 'went ash went' jezza


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 18, 2006)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> "You poor sad moronic miserable gloating toilet floater. "
> 
> Someone on DigiSpy just called me this!



haha I saw that..I'm over there too


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 18, 2006)

No signs of insider money on as yet. Latest *oddsflash!*

Perfect 'please win for the love of god' Pete: 1.12
Glen 'I kill sheep and am generally evil': 8.6.  

Hope Ash gets a decent interview, couldn't stand her at first but she came through in the end.


----------



## Philbc03 (Aug 18, 2006)

She's not getting a bad interview so far ... and I hate to say it, but Pete to win. If Glyn wins his winnings and celebrity will only serve the powers of darkness.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 18, 2006)

Thank fuck for that!


----------



## lemontop (Aug 18, 2006)

well done pete


----------



## zenie (Aug 18, 2006)

Horray!!






What am I gonna watch now?


----------



## Philbc03 (Aug 18, 2006)

Shock horror, Pete wins.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 18, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> What am I gonna watch now?



Porn prolly


----------



## exosculate (Aug 18, 2006)

So...............

Love Island

What are the odds?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 18, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> So...............
> 
> Love Island
> 
> What are the odds?



Don't even go there.  

X-Factor's on soon *whistles*


----------



## Philbc03 (Aug 18, 2006)

WTF, Rhodri Morgan???????


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 18, 2006)

Pete won with 51% of the final vote. Landslide...

Oops, hang on. Might be % of the final two, just awaiting confirmation. Terrifying if that's the case!

Edit - Looks like 51% Pete 49% Glen. Fark!!! Looks like Glen was the housewives' "Barrymore" choice after all.


----------



## Philbc03 (Aug 18, 2006)

Disgusted they didn't go with the traditional echoey-voices/light-turning-off ritual this year


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 18, 2006)

Panic over - the official site says 61% of the final vote. Phew!

This series has, I think, been the second-worst ever (after BB4) in terms of entertainment, and certainly the worst-ever in terms of making money. Back-to-basics next year please Endemol.


----------



## lemontop (Aug 18, 2006)

duncan from blue says congrats to pete? is there no one else available to comment?!


----------



## agricola (Aug 18, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Panic over - the official site says 61% of the final vote. Phew!
> 
> This series has, I think, been the second-worst ever (after BB4) in terms of entertainment, and certainly the worst-ever in terms of making money. Back-to-basics next year please Endemol.



youre joking arent you?  next year will be a load of cretins trying to out-pete each other.


----------



## chio (Aug 18, 2006)

Well? Is that it?

What on earth am I going to watch now - BBC4?!


----------



## tommers (Aug 18, 2006)

boring.  

boring.

even the end was boring.

football starts tomorrow.

good.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 18, 2006)

agricola said:
			
		

> youre joking arent you?  next year will be a load of cretins trying to out-pete each other.



Nah, I think despite the bravado from Brighter Productions hq they've been surprised by the backlash this year. While viewing figures have been up - and on those terms this year is the most successful ever - I think it's fair to say that they've been given a kick up the arse about the long-term damage they're doing the franchise by going for short-term boosts every single week.
We shall see I suppose...


----------



## chriswill (Aug 18, 2006)

Soccer a.m.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 18, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> duncan from blue says congrats to pete? is there no one else available to comment?!




I believe his tourettes once again synchronised with his thoughts when he immediately said wankers.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 19, 2006)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Don't you just know Davina's going to give her a hard interview now?
> 
> Let everyone else off easy as ever - super cautious with Nikki...made me laugh when nikki wasn't so keen after all to be led to the safety of her friends instead of finishing her interview - I'm really quite fucking cross.
> Makosi all over again - setting up a strong humorous intelligent woman as the ultimate fall guy.
> ...



Well she got a good interview so that ballsed up your theory eh.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 19, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Nah, I think despite the bravado from Brighter Productions hq they've been surprised by the backlash this year. While viewing figures have been up - and on those terms this year is the most successful ever - I think it's fair to say that they've been given a kick up the arse about the long-term damage they're doing the franchise by going for short-term boosts every single week.
> We shall see I suppose...



I think people on internet forums and certain tabloid mouthpieces take their opinions more seriously than they should.  I think putting a housemate back in is dead for good but they will keep doing twists.  A change of formate was probably coming after 8 years anyway.

Watched it back and think people are going ott about Nikkis boos.  It was mixed.  Like everyone else, she heard the boos more than the cheers and thats interpreted by everyone that hates her as a terrible exit.  It was much better exit reception than Susie I thought.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 19, 2006)

ymu said:
			
		

> She's always reminded me of a 1960's B-Movie actress, like she should be in a Hammer House of Horror or summat - think it's the eye makeup that does it.


 With that really ugly face and gross expressions mixed with her hideous character, I will never understand what anyone sees in her.


----------



## sparkling (Aug 19, 2006)

Fucking Nicki deserved a good slap.   Her look of dissapointment when she heard her name called and then her childish refusal to speak was all behavioiural.  She is a spoilt brat who is stuck in two year old tantrum mode.  She expected to win or go out as number two to Pete and was upset when this didn't happen hence the major sulk in front of thousands possibly millions of people (I don't know the veiwing figures).

I don't think her and Pete's romance will last she just won't be able to cope with anyone getting more attention than her.  You could see how she reacted when they gave out the BB awards...again major tantrums and behaviour.

Her mum deserves a good slap as well for not bringing up her daughter properly in the first place....  


As my little Glyn. ..ahhh bless he almost made it and now wants to be a teacher no voices from god from him.  Petes interview was toe curlingly embarrassing...I kept thinking don't say the spiral staircase rubbish again please don't and oh no there he goes again...cringing.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 19, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Well she got a good interview so that ballsed up your theory eh.





Hmmmm....I dunno about that! Davina certainly didn't go in all guns blazing, but I thought the interview was only as pleasant as Aisleyne made it iyswim.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 19, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Petes interview was toe curlingly embarrassing...I kept thinking don't say the spiral staircase rubbish again please don't and oh no there he goes again...cringing.




Yeah - awful eh!


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 19, 2006)

Davina's 8 months pregnant and I thought she did a good job of standing up and walking around never mind anything else 

*wonders how much ketamine you can buy for £100,000*


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 19, 2006)

Haha, I was well pleased when Nicki came out, she blatently thought the public would keep her in last with Pete because of their 'romance'.  The stupid spoilt cunt didn't get her way and the look on her face was priceless, oh and she got booed more than anyone else did on the night .  She is the most vile, fake person I have ever known to exist and i'm glad i'll never have to see her grace my TV screen again.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 19, 2006)

Smoky said:
			
		

> i'm glad i'll never have to see her grace my TV screen again.



Don't bet on it, Endemol have signed her up for her own series. Mind you after her reception last night they might drop it, I think the public are tired of annoying behaviour. 

I just hope she doesn't turn up in Brighton with Pete.


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 19, 2006)

Watching the repeat because missed it last night. What the heck is going on with Nikki's hair? She is truly a big bellend. Dead upset Aisleyne didn't win. Pete is up there with Cameron as worst BB winner ever.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 19, 2006)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> Watching the repeat because missed it last night. What the heck is going on with Nikki's hair? She is truly a big bellend. Dead upset Aisleyne didn't win. Pete is up there with Cameron as worst BB winner ever.



Not as bad as Cameron surely - Cameron was a right wing homophobic twat.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 19, 2006)

I feel a bit sorry for Davina (and I don't even like her that much). Having to deal, whilst 8 months pregnant, with LIVE interviews.

With 

a) One person who did not speak
b) Someone else who spoke only in riddles

Both very stressful things to deal with live - I'm surprised her waters didn't break.


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 19, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Not as bad as Cameron surely - Cameron was a right wing homophobic twat.


Yeah ok fair point. Same lack of charisma though.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 19, 2006)

I was laughing so much when nikki got kicked out 

people don't like you as much as they like ashaleeeeeeeeeen  

no surprise with the top two, so in my eyes aisleyne won


----------



## exosculate (Aug 19, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I was laughing so much when nikki got kicked out
> 
> people don't like you as much as they like ashaleeeeeeeeeen
> 
> no surprise with the top two, so in my eyes aisleyne won




Impeccable logic which I can see only two flaws with.

1) She didn't come first
2) She didn't even come second


----------



## punkrockfaggot (Aug 19, 2006)

Loved watching Pete banging on the door to be let back into Big Brother


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 19, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Impeccable logic which I can see only two flaws with.
> 
> 1) She didn't come first
> 2) She didn't even come second



it works for me


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 19, 2006)

The stuff being said about Nikki was being said about jade 4 years ago and she's still with us.

Thought Glyns interview was the best of the series.  Ironically him and Jennie were the most natural and mature if front of the crowds. Not sure about hearing Whitesnake again though.

I liked Aisleynes ott reaction to Nikki going but glad she didn't win as her fans would have been unbearable.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 19, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> I liked Aisleynes ott reaction to Nikki going but glad she didn't win as her fans would have been unbearable.



not all of us   

she couldn't win, I'm chuffed that she came in third - and over the mooooooon that she beat nikki


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 19, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> The stuff being said about Nikki was being said about jade 4 years ago and she's still with us.



Jade had an endearing, likeable and geniune side to her though, things that are completely lacking in Nikki.


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 19, 2006)

I quite liked all of them who were left

I don't for one moment believe that the Pete / Nikki thing was real 

Nikki is, IMO, clearly very ill and I still feel that it was a really bad decision to have her in the house.  She needs some treatment rather then being on TV and god help the poor people who have to work with her if she does end up with her onw show 

I would have like Aiselyne (sp?) to win, but I would have been OK with either Peter or Glyn winning 

I hope Pete helps out him mum with the mortgage and doesn't spend it all on ketamine and parties


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 19, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> ... and god help the poor people who have to work with her if she does end up with her onw show ...


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 19, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Jade had an endearing, likeable and geniune side to her though, things that are completely lacking in Nikki.



Well if you're going by this week you're right.  It was either the tantrums or the little girl lost speaking to Richard that we saw.  

The first time around she had a bit more range, genuine wit, self deprecation - the sort of things which led to her having the best reception of the series originally.  her first exit interview was probably the funniest I've seen in years


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 19, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> not all of us
> 
> she couldn't win, I'm chuffed that she came in third



And if she'd come fifth we'd have heard the same no doubt.

Funny we weren't hearing this 'she can't win' from her fans 24 hours ago though.


----------



## pk (Aug 19, 2006)

Apparently the live feed was on way after BBBM finished and Mikey was getting fresh with Imogen after a few drinks.

If he dumps Grace Horseface and gets it on with Miss Wales instead it will be the best thing since Shaspazz flounced out!


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 19, 2006)

What were the reasons given for Sezer and Dawn not being there?


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 19, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> And if she'd come fifth we'd have heard the same no doubt.
> 
> Funny we weren't hearing this 'she can't win' from her fans 24 hours ago though.



do you know all of aisleyne's fans?

if she'd come fifth I'd been gutted


----------



## lemontop (Aug 19, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> What were the reasons given for Sezer and Dawn not being there?



They didn't even mention him (or Dawn) but didn't edit him out of the summary of the series at the end.


----------



## bonjour (Aug 19, 2006)

Last in.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 19, 2006)

bonjour said:
			
		

> Last in.



No way - there's an orang utan wrap party update on the way and at least two Brighton 'spots' of Pete and Nikki.


----------



## bonjour (Aug 19, 2006)

No no no, cmon now it's finished, and at one point we'r not gonna care anymore, let this be that point.


----------



## lemontop (Aug 19, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> No way - there's an orang utan wrap party update on the way and at least two Brighton 'spots' of Pete and Nikki.



BBLB's on tomorrow as well


----------



## pk (Aug 19, 2006)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> What were the reasons given for Sezer and Dawn not being there?



Dawn was probably in a pissy mood and refused to attend.

Notice how her picture on the C4 site says "ejected" when Shazbot and George have "walked" under their pictures... she may not have been invited, she's certainly annoyed Endemol enough.

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/live/index.jsp?hpos=BR1

And Sezer the Sleazer is up on a rape allegation.


----------



## Rosco (Aug 19, 2006)

His condition aside obviously, but does anyone else think some of Petes facial expressions resemble the green character in Jim Carreys The Mask? Or in fact just Jim Carrey!?


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 19, 2006)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Nikki is, IMO, clearly very ill and I still feel that it was a really bad decision to have her in the house...



Absolutely - she has various traits pointing towards an autistic spectrum disorder, and was clearly in a state of sensory-overload/shutdown when she came out. And people think this is funny? it made me feel sick


----------



## tommers (Aug 19, 2006)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Absolutely - she has various traits pointing towards an autistic spectrum disorder, and was clearly in a state of sensory-overload/shutdown when she came out. And people think this is funny? it made me feel sick



nikki is one of those people who invites diagnosis.

she behaves exactly the same as somebody I work with who has a personality disorder.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 19, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> do you know all of aisleyne's fans?
> 
> if she'd come fifth I'd been gutted



No but they were generally all sounding the same with 'She desrves it for keeping it real' etc.  What like her reaction to Imogen going? lol.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 19, 2006)

Rosco said:
			
		

> His condition aside obviously, but does anyone else think some of Petes facial expressions resemble the green character in Jim Carreys The Mask? Or in fact just Jim Carrey!?



I think he's more like Beavis.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 19, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Dawn was probably in a pissy mood and refused to attend.
> 
> Notice how her picture on the C4 site says "ejected" when Shazbot and George have "walked" under their pictures... she may not have been invited, she's certainly annoyed Endemol enough.
> 
> ...



Guilty or not you think he would have thought about his behaviour around women after the last time and the reasons he was voted out.

Probably one of those that says 'I love women' without any female friends.


----------



## kins (Aug 19, 2006)

i heard a rumour that nikki is a paid actress and it is all bullshit. 

although she clearly has had or has an eating disorder of some sort


----------



## pk (Aug 19, 2006)

Doesn't excuse her behaving like a little brat.

Glad she was booted before Aislene, she couldn't understand why she was booed either - a wake up call for little miss "special" I hope...


----------



## lostexpectation (Aug 20, 2006)

what was with jennie shorts? ffs


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 20, 2006)

Looks like Aisleyne's been through the mill a bit 

http://www.sundaymirror.co.uk/news/...ied---abused--my-life-was-hell-name_page.html

I hope thing work out for her and she does well out of this


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 21, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Fucking Nicki deserved a good slap.   Her look of dissapointment when she heard her name called and then her childish refusal to speak was all behavioiural.



"Sorry. We've already seen your best bits".


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2006)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> No way - there's an orang utan wrap party update on the way


euughhhh - a pig shat in my head
A few grainy pics but nothing to report except Shabazz kissed me cos I said he had a nice suit and Imogen smiled at me cos my mate wanted a pic of Aisleyne and not her, but to be fair I think it was the smile one gives to apoor little div kid who has half a brain.
Here's Richard: 





Dermot:



Lea:


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2006)

Bonner and Aisleyne:


Jennie:


Jack Nicholson:


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 22, 2006)

Old Dermot looks pissed as a fart


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2006)

A bunch of them:


Pete:


Imogen:


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2006)

Pete:


Michael:


Sam:


Shabazz:


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2006)

Mrs Miggins said:
			
		

> Old Dermot looks pissed as a fart


So would you at a free bar


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 22, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> So would you at a free bar



Guilty as charged!


----------



## sparkling (Aug 22, 2006)

Was it a good party or were they all so exhausted and tired that it was a bit lame?

Did they look smaller/fatter/ more glamorous/ugly/smelly or scented in real life?


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 22, 2006)

did pete really avoid nikki for much of the night as has been reported?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 22, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Dawn was probably in a pissy mood and refused to attend.
> 
> Notice how her picture on the C4 site says "ejected" when Shazbot and George have "walked" under their pictures... she may not have been invited, she's certainly annoyed Endemol enough.
> 
> ...


isn't dawn in the process of suing them for false inprisonment?


----------



## foo (Aug 22, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> did pete really avoid nikki for much of the night as has been reported?



that doesn't suprise me. 

i doubt he's got much use for her now that he's won.  

i ended up _really_ disliking Pete.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 22, 2006)

I gather he wasn't too impressed with finding out that she'd been escort girl briefly.

one of her clients was pete doherty.


----------



## foo (Aug 22, 2006)

oh right. he parades photos of his nob being sucked by trannies, spends half his life in fetish clubs, but has a problem with her working as an escort. 

i reckon he didn't think too much of her by the time she came back in but kept up the snoggy stuff incase it helped him win. 

cynical? moi?


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 22, 2006)

but foo, he had to win - otherwise the world would have ceased to exist or something.

he's the saviour of the entire human race


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Was it a good party or were they all so exhausted and tired that it was a bit lame?
> 
> Did they look smaller/fatter/ more glamorous/ugly/smelly or scented in real life?


Yes it was a wicked party - they all looked like they were having a great time - though Shabazz was wandering around lot looking for attention and not getting any.
Imogen and Aisleyne were inseparable and Jennie was very approachable - can't remember much else


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> did pete really avoid nikki for much of the night as has been reported?


Didn't see them together at all


----------



## foo (Aug 22, 2006)

oh yeh, that spew-inducing visionary speech of his...i'd forgotten about that.


----------



## sparkling (Aug 22, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> but foo, he had to win - otherwise the world would have ceased to exist or something.
> 
> he's the saviour of the entire human race




Aahhhh     Don't remind me again of that stupid thing he kept saying...it drove me mad at the weekend.  First Davina asking him about it and then bloody Dermot 


My Glyn should have won.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 22, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Jennie was very approachable - can't remember much else


so let's see the orange headed mug shot then


----------



## milesy (Aug 22, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> My Glyn should have won.



glyn? he turned out to be a right cock.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> so let's see the orange headed mug shot then


I didn't get my photo taken with any of them - tis a bit sad innit?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> glyn? he turned out to be a right cock.


It was funny hearing him singing Whitesnake


----------



## Barry Kades (Aug 22, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Yes it was a wicked party - they all looked like they were having a great time - though Shabazz was wandering around lot looking for attention and not getting any.
> Imogen and Aisleyne were inseparable and Jennie was very approachable - can't remember much else



*Seethes with impotent green-eyed rage*

  though


----------



## han (Aug 22, 2006)

I missed the last night of BB cos I was away, but.....I really wanted Aisleyne to win in the end. Pete proved himself to be a class A nob when he said that stuff about dreamin he'd won....and several times proved himself to be a gutless wimp.

Grrr.

Aisleyne for Prime Minister!!


----------



## girasol (Aug 22, 2006)

*Pete's 'visions'*

mmm, I don't know, I reckon that spiral thing, and the visions were all ketamine/lsd induced, he just said 'visions' rather than drugs so he woudn't get arrested...  

I'm not going to stop liking Pete just because he's won, that's for sure.


----------



## han (Aug 22, 2006)

I stopped liking Pete when several times he didn't stick up for people in arguments and he sat, quietly, on the fence. Plus that time when he whispered that he thought it was ok what Aisleyne did in the awards ceremony task (cos he didn't want Nikki to hear). He should've said it out loud - in front of both of them.

Then he said a few things that made it obvious he was desperate to win.

Basically, he proved that he wasn't as genuine and as nice as he came across - he's a class A fence-sitter. (Unlike Aisleyne who is one of the few people in the house who said what she felt).

It's a shame - I really liked him at first, and he's got a lot of good qualities, but he proved himself to be a bit of a game-player in the end !


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 22, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Imogen and Aisleyne were inseparable



That's sort of nice to know, inasmuch as I care 

Imogen was quite a nice girl, but we only knew that when Grace had gone. Generally, I prefer to know that people are basically pleasant


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 22, 2006)

Didn't see Grace anywhere - she refused to make an appearance on the stage.
Cesar was there, surprisingly


----------



## lemontop (Aug 22, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Didn't see Grace anywhere - she refused to make an appearance on the stage.
> Cesar was there, surprisingly



Good old horseface. Pleasant as ever. 
Seems weird that Sezer wasn't even mentioned on either the final or the last BBLB show yet was at this.


----------



## girasol (Aug 22, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> I stopped liking Pete when several times he didn't stick up for people in arguments and he sat, quietly, on the fence. Plus that time when he whispered that he thought it was ok what Aisleyne did in the awards ceremony task (cos he didn't want Nikki to hear). He should've said it out loud - in front of both of them.
> 
> Then he said a few things that made it obvious he was desperate to win.
> 
> ...



All that stuff only makes him human...  Not everyone can stand up for themselves, I wouldn't hold it against them.  And yes, he was desperate to win, that much was obvious, but that's something else I wouldn't hold against him either.  

Also, he's a scaredy cat and wants to please everyone, something I really don't understand, but find fascinating to watch on other people.

Good luck to the guy, he deserves it, best BB winner in quite sometime.


----------



## foo (Aug 22, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> I'm not going to stop liking Pete just because he's won, that's for sure.



i don't think many people stopped liking Pete just because he won.  

i for one stopped liking him when i noticed his game-playing with women. 

i also thought he was two-faced and spineless.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 22, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> i don't think many people stopped liking Pete just because he won.
> 
> *i for one stopped liking him when i noticed his game-playing with women. *



Definately   him not being with Nikki all night at the do suggests he's a right bugger (mind you I don't blame him, vile creature).

And if he thinks his ket bollocks is "talking to God" he's a bit of a twonk too.

Anyway all these fuckers have problems otherwise why would they want to be on the show?? They're there for our entertainment and we shall take the piss mercilessly, they can now fuck off and get some easy £ whilst we have to work for fuck all.

 

Cunts


----------



## sparkling (Aug 22, 2006)

I think we should have our own Big Brother awards for this thread and I would like to nominate Orangesanlemons for giving us lots of useful information in advance of the shows.  I used to tell my real life friends and they were always dead impressed by _my _predictions


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 22, 2006)

For the benefit of those of you don't read the Daily Star...

http://www.fmforums.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=60321

Prolly not work safe


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 22, 2006)

foo said:
			
		

> i for one stopped liking him when i noticed his game-playing with women.


Big ditto

Once I was told about his tickling Jennie's neck when they were all standing there one evening, I knew he was cunt


----------



## han (Aug 22, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> Good luck to the guy, he deserves it, best BB winner in quite sometime.



I'd agree with that, but it's not saying very much is it!


----------



## han (Aug 22, 2006)

No actually, I take that back, I reckon Nadia was the best winner ever.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 23, 2006)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> For the benefit of those of you don't read the Daily Star...
> 
> http://www.fmforums.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=60321
> 
> Prolly not work safe



My eyes are watering at the thought and I'm not even female.


----------



## Barry Kades (Aug 23, 2006)

It'd probably break poor Nikki in two!


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Barry Kades said:
			
		

> It'd probably break poor Nikki in two!


nooooooo my eyes are bleeding at the thought! (not sure that makes sense but ykwim)

Are they even still together? Any OK appearances?

I want more bb goss.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 23, 2006)

well in this weeks heat pete is saying that he loves nikki... so who knows!


----------



## exosculate (Aug 23, 2006)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> nooooooo my eyes are bleeding at the thought! (not sure that makes sense but ykwim)
> 
> Are they even still together? Any OK appearances?
> 
> I want more bb goss.



<On the Hush Hush> Pete is a man trapped in a mans body <On the Hush Hush>


----------



## pk (Aug 26, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> isn't dawn in the process of suing them for false inprisonment?



Oh you're kidding, really?

(Goes off to check Google)

Found this - quite interesting...




			
				Dawn Blake said:
			
		

> hmmm………
> 
> Telly is fun,as you can say and do what you like, hypothesise, comment, cross the line and suffer no consequences.Thats why the rikki lake, trisha, jeremy kyle, big brother etc studio audiences are not made up of barristers and high court judges.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 31, 2006)

http://mysite.orange.co.uk/ninebobnote/petenakedbig.jpg

(NOT WORK SAFE, and, I would suggest, not suitable for internal use  )

Told you it'd surface before long


----------



## sparkling (Aug 31, 2006)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> http://mysite.orange.co.uk/ninebobnote/petenakedbig.jpg
> 
> (NOT WORK SAFE, and, I would suggest, not suitable for internal use  )
> 
> Told you it'd surface before long




Oh my goodness how poor Nicki must be suffering.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 31, 2006)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness how poor Nicki must be suffering.



Or having the time of her life


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 31, 2006)

So...Pete win then?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 31, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Oh you're kidding, really?
> 
> (Goes off to check Google)
> 
> Found this - quite interesting...


http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/topstories/tm_objectid=17545009&method=full&siteid=94762-name_page.html 

dunno what came of it... 

what was the source of the bit you quoted and what did it relate to?


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 12, 2006)

only about 6 weeks since the end of BB and they all seem to have disappeared off the radar already thank fuck.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Oct 12, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> only about 6 weeks since the end of BB and they all seem to have disappeared off the radar already thank fuck.


With the exception of 'Princess Nikki' that is.


----------



## BlackSpecs (Oct 12, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> only about 6 weeks since the end of BB and they all seem to have disappeared off the radar already thank fuck.



it's a good thing you remind us!!!


----------



## astral (Oct 12, 2006)

Grace and Mikey have got engaged in an attempt to further stretch out their failing media careers.

ETA oh and Grace is going to be on celebrity circus


----------



## Griff (Oct 12, 2006)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> only about 6 weeks since the end of BB and they all seem to have disappeared off the radar already thank fuck.



Saw the Welsh lifeguard on 'Ready Steady Cook' last week when I was off.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Oct 12, 2006)

astral said:
			
		

> Grace and Mikey have got engaged in an attempt to further stretch out their failing media careers.
> 
> ETA oh and Grace is going to be on celebrity circus


I would have thought that a conventional circus might have suited her more.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 12, 2006)

oh but we still have Pete's christmas single to look forward to.


----------



## Lisarocket (Oct 12, 2006)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> oh but we still have Pete's christmas single to look forward to.



And then it's be Celebrity Big Brother...

Something to look forward to eh?


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 12, 2006)

and it can only be about 8 months until BB 8 starts.


----------



## astral (Oct 12, 2006)

Not to mention Nikki on I'm a celebrity get me out of here.

Joy.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Oct 12, 2006)

Yay! 2007's gonna be one great 'Big Brother'-a-thon extravaganza! Roll on the new year!!! ​


----------



## milesy (Oct 12, 2006)

heat are really getting some mileage out of Pete and Nikki's split....and they had a battered and bruised grace on the cover too the other week, after getting beaten up outside G.A.Y.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Oct 12, 2006)

The burning question remains - will Pete go back to Daddy Fantastic now that Princess Nikki's history?


----------



## exosculate (Oct 12, 2006)

milesy said:
			
		

> heat are really getting some mileage out of Pete and Nikki's split....and they had a battered and bruised grace on the cover too the other week, after getting beaten up outside G.A.Y.




That was a gracist attack. Not nice.


----------



## lemontop (Oct 12, 2006)

astral said:
			
		

> Not to mention Nikki on I'm a celebrity get me out of here.
> 
> Joy.



NO?! She couldn't cope in a bloody newly decorated house let alone the Australian jungle.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 13, 2006)

I'll probably get shot down in flames for this but here goes.

Yes, I think that it was terrible that Grace was assaulted in the street.

Yes, I think it is terrible she is scarred for life.

BUT.

The scar she has is, in the big scheme of things, not that bad. The way she wears her hair anyway, from some of the photos I've seen, shows her fringe swept across her forehead covering it. She can cover it with makeup and there are lots of scar reduction therapies available to help make it less noticeable. Chances are, the scar will fade naturally over time anyway and be hardly visible.

The way she is carrying on is doing her no favbours when you think of the dignity of those people injured in 7/7 and other major incidents who suffered extreme burns to their faces. That's being scarred for life.


----------



## pk (Oct 14, 2006)

Ha ha ha.


----------



## KellyDJ (Oct 14, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Ha ha ha.



How this woman had the cheek to call anyone a 'moose' I'll never know


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 14, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Ha ha ha.







+


----------



## Lisarocket (Oct 18, 2006)

Just read on Digital Spy that Adam Ant is rumoured to have been poached from "I'm a celebrity..." for Celebrity Big Brother  

Obvoiusly he's been signed up as the Vanessa/Les/Barrymore character.

I'll be a bit sad if they make a fool out of him  

Although it has been denied on his Myspace page....

On another Ant-related note. Russell Brand has been tipped to play him in the film of his life story...

http://http://uk.news.launch.yahoo.com/dyna/article.html?a=/20092006/344/russell-star-adam-ant-film.html&e=l_news_dm


----------

